# Covid-19 - Devastating Second Wave in India - Updates and Discussion



## vi-va

*India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
TNN &amp; Agencies | Jan 10, 2021, 01:46 IST







PM Narendra Modi

NEW DELHI: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted that the world was watching how the country conducts the globe’s biggest vaccination programme.
In his address at the inauguration of the 16th Pravasi Bharatiya Divas Convention, Modi said: “In the corona era, today India is among the countries with the lowest mortality and highest recovery rate in the world. Today, India is ready to protect humanity with not one, but two Made in India corona vaccines.”

He also said India has the most vibrant democracy, days after the violence on Capitol Hill shocked the US and much of the world.
In his virtual address on the theme of ‘Contributing to Aatmanirbhar Bharat’, he said: “Being the pharmacy of the world, India has supplied important medicines to all those in need in the world in the past and is also doing so now.”

“When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said.
Modi said he felt very proud about the praise for Indian diaspora and also lauded them for their contributions to the PM-CARES Fund, which has been used to boost health infrastructure in the country.








PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India


India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t




timesofindia.indiatimes.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
17 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## El Sidd

vi-va said:


> “When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said


What will be tomorrow's truth?

This is a direct challenge to US of A.


----------



## fallstuff

Modi is trolling !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

Not if they're producing Indian vaccine.


----------



## Bossman

Another delusional feel good statement. Even the Indian puppy Bangladesh is buying the Pfizer vaccine because of uncertainty about the Indian vaccine. Other than the US, India has the worst track record of managing the Pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S10

Sure, and I believe Feku has a 54" chest too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atan651

too funny!


----------



## waz

Guys can we at least have sensible posts please.


----------



## PradoTLC

vi-va said:


> *India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
> TNN &amp; Agencies | Jan 10, 2021, 01:46 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi
> 
> NEW DELHI: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted that the world was watching how the country conducts the globe’s biggest vaccination programme.
> In his address at the inauguration of the 16th Pravasi Bharatiya Divas Convention, Modi said: “In the corona era, today India is among the countries with the lowest mortality and highest recovery rate in the world. Today, India is ready to protect humanity with not one, but two Made in India corona vaccines.”
> 
> He also said India has the most vibrant democracy, days after the violence on Capitol Hill shocked the US and much of the world.
> In his virtual address on the theme of ‘Contributing to Aatmanirbhar Bharat’, he said: “Being the pharmacy of the world, India has supplied important medicines to all those in need in the world in the past and is also doing so now.”
> 
> “When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said.
> Modi said he felt very proud about the praise for Indian diaspora and also lauded them for their contributions to the PM-CARES Fund, which has been used to boost health infrastructure in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com





lol..

this modi makes me laugh...


abey... provide food and toliets then talk


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

1st from cow dunk
2nd will be from piss
2 vaccine 2 weeks gap of each dose for every indian on planet.


----------



## Salza

waz said:


> Guys can we at least have sensible posts please.



Nothing sensible to discuss further when his govt approved untested local vaccine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

* India on way to becoming Covid vaccine hub as nations seek millions of 'Made in India' doses (msn.com) *


----------



## gulli

I can't see Modi obsession at all in this forum, really proud people.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Comedy gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

Sheikh Rauf said:


> 1st from cow dunk
> 2nd will be from piss
> 2 vaccine 2 weeks gap of each dose for every indian on planet.


TIMES NOW on Twitter: "TIMES NOW visits COVID-19 vaccine storage facility in Bengaluru. Watch the report by Deepak Bopanna. https://t.co/BuLLUyP8Ze" / Twitter


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Suriya said:


> TIMES NOW on Twitter: "TIMES NOW visits COVID-19 vaccine storage facility in Bengaluru. Watch the report by Deepak Bopanna. https://t.co/BuLLUyP8Ze" / Twitter


Not intrested cuz india lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

nice joke,

it should be india ready to save at least indians (as no other country would buy indian vaccines) by not introducing indian shit in the world they call vaccine now a days


----------



## Suriya

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Not intrested cuz india lies.


How about WSJ?

India’s Vaccine Colossus Is a Model for the World to Follow - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Salza said:


> Nothing sensible to discuss further when his govt approved untested local vaccine



Yes but we can surely leave the stuff about "cow pi$$ injections out".


----------



## Suriya

Baby Leone said:


> nice joke,
> 
> it should be india ready to save at least indians (as no other country would buy indian vaccines) by not introducing indian shit in the world they call vaccine now a days


Do u read Brazilian Portuguese if not simply translate.

Bolsonaro pede em carta ao primeiro-ministro da Índia envio urgente de vacina contra Covid | Política | G1 (globo.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

vi-va said:


> *India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
> TNN &amp; Agencies | Jan 10, 2021, 01:46 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi
> 
> NEW DELHI: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted that the world was watching how the country conducts the globe’s biggest vaccination programme.
> In his address at the inauguration of the 16th Pravasi Bharatiya Divas Convention, Modi said: “In the corona era, today India is among the countries with the lowest mortality and highest recovery rate in the world. Today, India is ready to protect humanity with not one, but two Made in India corona vaccines.”
> 
> He also said India has the most vibrant democracy, days after the violence on Capitol Hill shocked the US and much of the world.
> In his virtual address on the theme of ‘Contributing to Aatmanirbhar Bharat’, he said: “Being the pharmacy of the world, India has supplied important medicines to all those in need in the world in the past and is also doing so now.”
> 
> “When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said.
> Modi said he felt very proud about the praise for Indian diaspora and also lauded them for their contributions to the PM-CARES Fund, which has been used to boost health infrastructure in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com


Isnt it same vaccine ? 🤣


S10 said:


> Sure, and I believe Feku has a 54" chest too.


56" bahi


----------



## Bossman

Suriya said:


> How about WSJ?
> 
> India’s Vaccine Colossus Is a Model for the World to Follow - WSJ


India had the greatest “model” to manage the Pandemic. Your media and compatriots were thumping their chests about it on this very forum and then what happened. India was handling the Pandemic better than Europe, trains were being converted to hospital. In reality second highest deaths in the world and people starving on the street. Hitler supporters, Trump supporters and Modi supporters are the most delusional group of people the world has seen in modern times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

Though the local vaccine developed in India is dubious as it is not proven to be effective. the third trial is missing which can judge its efficacy, side effects, etc. however, India can produce a vaccine at a large scale developed by another country..


----------



## Suriya

Goenitz said:


> Though the local vaccine developed in India is dubious as it is not proven to be effective. the third trial is missing which can judge its efficacy, side effects, etc. however, India can produce a vaccine at a large scale developed by another country..


First under the Covaxine is going through it's third or final phase. It's safety is already proved in first two phases. Third phase determines the level of efficacy and so far those who participated in first two phases developed good anti bodies indicating decent efficacy of the vaccine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rambro

Yes the world could use some comical relief.


----------



## Bossman

Suriya said:


> First under the Covaxine is going through it's third or final phase. It's safety is already proved in first two phases. Third phase determines the level of efficacy and so far those who participated in first two phases developed good anti bodies indicating decent efficacy of the vaccine.


What’s the definition of “decent”.

The issue is not whether India will get a good vaccine or not. A lot of other countries will also get it but why is Modi and India are the only ones going about strutting that they will save the world? Nobody else is doing that, not the Americans, not the British, not the Chinese. The issue with India is that it always does this premature chest thumping and then it fails. Wasn’t India supposed to become a super power this year, didn’t India kill 300 terrorist in Balakot, didn’t it shoot down a PAF F16? You guys never learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

Suriya said:


> First under the Covaxine is going through it's third or final phase. It's safety is already proved in first two phases. Third phase determines the level of efficacy and so far those who participated in first two phases developed good anti bodies indicating decent efficacy of the vaccine.


The third phase data is not available.. not recommended by WHO.. plus dubious ways to test the 3rd phase... people are taken to hospital for some other excuse, and given vaccine w/o consent.. I know you don't like R.Kumar but only NDTV is doing reporting so I believe him...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

El Sidd said:


> What will be tomorrow's truth?
> 
> This is a direct challenge to US of A.


----------



## GumNaam

gow-muttar & gobar based vaccines...NO THANKS!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Suriya said:


> How about WSJ?
> 
> India’s Vaccine Colossus Is a Model for the World to Follow - WSJ


its indian news so doesnt matter who shares.. truth is that india lies.


----------



## onebyone

Experts say reintroducing mass testing will help officials manage the rise.
India recorded 260,000 fresh coronavirus cases last week - one of the worst weekly increases since the pandemic began early last year.

The western state of Maharashtra accounts for nearly 70% of the national caseload.

Experts say that poor adherence to safety protocols is driving the surge. Some say new variants could also be a reason, but it isn't established yet.


India has so far recorded more than 11 million cases and 160,000 deaths.

India's caseload began to dip at the start of 2021 with daily infections falling to less than 20,000 from a peak of over 90,000 in September.

But the last few weeks have seen a sharp uptick. While Maharashtra leads the table, several other states - Kerala, Punjab, Karnataka, Gujarat, Tamil Nadu, Haryana and Madhya Pradesh - are also seeing a rise in cases.

In Mumbai, Maharashtra's capital, officials have said they will roll out random rapid tests in crowded areas such as shopping centres and train stations.

Last week - between 15 and 21 March - India reported 100,000 more cases than the previous week.





India's daily caseload is increasing
Prominent critical care expert Dr A Fathahudeen, who has treated thousands of Covid patients, says the rise is not surprising.

He adds that "a false notion of optimism" swept the country when the caseload was decreasing at the start of the year.

"People had falsely assumed that India had reached the threshold of herd immunity but that is not the case," he says.

Dr Fathahudeen also believes the start of the vaccination drive contributed to this because people "equated the arrival of the vaccine with normal times".

"The situation is far from normal, in fact it's alarming at the moment. The vaccination drive has to be scaled up massively, and test and trace and isolation protocols have to be strengthened across the country."

More than 40 million people in India have received at least one dose of a coronavirus vaccine so far, but that's less than 4% of the country's population.

The government aims to cover 250 million "priority people" by the end of July.

Although the pace of vaccination has picked up - more than three million people were administered doses in a single day - experts warn that the target could be missed unless the drive is scaled up further.









India coronavirus: Experts say sharp rise in Covid-19 cases 'alarming'


India added more than 250,000 new Covid cases last week - a record spike since the start of the year.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

India does very few testing. China tested billions of people within a week to find all those infected and brought the situation under control. India only test a million people a month or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gulli

Last time it increased when Sushant singh was murdered, this time it is rising when the culprits are disclosing who played what part.. Somehow this is not discussed here on PDF given how they cover each story related to India even if it related to normal tyre puncture in kissan rally.


----------



## onebyone

Tue, March 30, 2021, 11:54 AM·1 min read


MUMBAI (Reuters) - India recorded 56,211 new cases of coronavirus, a slight dip from the country's record-breaking tallies over the last three days, data from the health ministry showed on Tuesday.
The country's tally dipped below the 60,000 mark after three days, a Reuters tally showed, with its richest state, Maharashtra, accounting for more than 31,000 of the 56,211 cases reported in the last 24 hours.
Deaths in the last 24 hours stood at 271, and 162,114 have died so far in the pandemic, the health ministry said.

Authorities in Maharashtra were considering whether to impose stricter curbs starting Thursday to contain the rapid spread of the virus, but opposition parties and industrialists have opposed a lockdown.
"The people a lockdown hurts most are the poor, migrant workers & small businesses. The original lockdowns were essentially to buy time to build up hospital/health infrastructure. Let’s focus on resurrecting that & on avoiding mortality," industrialist Anand Mahindra, who heads Mahindra, India's autos-to-technology conglomerate, said on Twitter on Monday.
(Reporting by Rama Venkat in Bengaluru and Shilpa Jamkhandikar in Mumbai. Editing by Gerry Doyle)








India tells states to get a grip before COVID-19 overwhelms hospitals


NEW DELHI (Reuters) -India's health secretary bluntly told the 28 federal states on Tuesday to get a grip on lax coronavirus prevention measures "right now" to prevent healthcare systems being overwhelmed by a surge in infections. India's current caseload of 12.1 million ranks third behind only...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

How dangerous is India’s ‘double mutant’ COVID-19 variant?


Dr Khan examines what we know so far about the new variant.




www.aljazeera.com





It is beginning to feel as though not a week can go by without scientists identifying a new variant of the coronavirus. Each time a new strain is announced, I feel myself becoming increasingly numb to the shock factor that the headline is supposed to trigger.

I have written extensively about variants originating in the United Kingdom, Brazil, South Africa and New York; this week, it is the turn of India.

In late March, India’s National Centre for Disease Control (NCDC), a division of the Ministry of Health and Family Welfare, announced that a new variant – dubbed a “double mutant” – had been identified in samples of saliva taken from people in Maharashtra, Delhi and Punjab. This comes on the back of a month that has seen a surge in cases of COVID-19 across India, with many states re-imposing curfews, restrictions and lockdown measures.

The Ministry of Health and Family Welfare says this new “double mutant” variant has not been found in sufficient numbers to account for the increase in COVID-19 cases across the country. That, rather, is thought to be due to large public gatherings such as weddings, the opening of cinema halls and gyms, as well as large political rallies in West Bengal where elections are due to be held soon.

Nevertheless, it is a “variant of concern” (VOC) and is being closely monitored. The genome sequencing carried out by a consortium of 10 labs in India, called the Indian SARS-CoV-2 Consortium on Genomics (INSACOG), has identified two important mutations in the new variant, giving it the unfortunate title of “double mutant”.

First, the E484Q mutation, which is similar to the E484K mutation identified on the Brazilian and South African variants, can change parts of the coronavirus spike protein. The spike protein forms part of the coronavirus outer layer and is what the virus uses to make contact with human cells, bind to them, then enter and infect them.

The vaccines have been designed to create antibodies which target the spike protein of the virus specifically. The worry is that if a mutation changes the shape of the spike protein significantly then the antibodies may not be able to recognise and neutralise the virus effectively. Scientists are investigating whether this may be the case for the E484Q mutation.
The second is the L452R mutation, which has also been found in a variant thought to be responsible for outbreaks in California. Scientists believe this mutation increases the spike protein’s ability to bind to human host cells, thereby increasing its infectivity. The study also suggests this mutation may aid the virus in evading the neutralising antibodies that both the vaccine and previous infection can produce, though this is still being investigated.
The combination of these two mutations would indeed make the variant a concern if it was to become the dominant variant across India.
Right now, however, all eyes are on the UK B117 variant, which possesses the N501Y mutation making it up to 60 percent more infective, and which has been found extensively in India as well. It has been identified in 125 countries worldwide and is now the dominant variant in the UK.
The NCDC said 81 percent of 401 samples sent for genome sequencing from Punjab were found to have the UK variant and there is real concern among scientists that this variant may not only become the dominant variant in India, but may be contributing to the increasing number of infections.

They are urging the Indian authorities to scale up genome sequencing to quickly identify new variants that can potentially be more dangerous, and then isolate individuals who are known to be infected as well as their close contacts. Although the situation in India’s hospitals is much better now, memories of the intensity of the first wave loom large among healthcare workers. The country is at an important point in the pandemic – one that will require decisive action by the government and a willingness by the Indian population to prevent a national surge in new cases.

While it is important that we keep analysing the virus for new mutations, especially those that may allow it to evade the vaccines, it is also important to know that mutations are common during viral replication and new variants are to be expected.
It is also good to know that the companies which make the vaccines will be able to “tweak” their vaccines to adjust for new variants, a process that will take a relatively short amount of time.
In fact, the UK has already announced potential booster shots for the autumn using vaccines that have been tweaked to be more effective against new variants, and this is likely to happen worldwide. We do it for the flu vaccine every year; it may become customary to do the same for the COVID-19 vaccine.
*Progress Report: Pregnant and breastfeeding mothers can pass vaccine antibodies to babies*
Pregnant and lactating women were not included as a group in the trials for any of the vaccines (although some women became pregnant after the trials commenced). However, since vaccination programmes have begun, scientists have been able to determine that the vaccines are most likely safe for both pregnant and lactating women. The general advice to pregnant women is to take up the vaccine, especially if they work in a role that is public-facing or have an underlying health condition that puts them at risk of developing complications should they contract the coronavirus.
There has been some debate about how a pregnant woman’s body might respond to having the vaccine at a time when their immune systems may be suppressed to stop it “rejecting” the baby.
A study by Harvard University, published in the American Journal of Obstetrics and Gynaecology, examined responses to vaccines in 131 women (84 pregnant, 31 lactating and 16 non-pregnant). They were given the full two doses of either the Pfizer or Moderna COVID-19 vaccines and antibody levels were checked in maternal blood and breast milk before the study, at the time of the second dose and then again two to six weeks after the second dose.

In those women who were pregnant, baby umbilical cord blood was also tested after delivery for the presence of maternal antibodies triggered by the vaccine. The study also compared these antibody levels with a group of women who had previously been infected by COVID-19.
The results showed that women – whether they were pregnant, breastfeeding or neither – had similar levels of antibodies after the two vaccine doses.
Vaccine-generated antibodies were present in all umbilical cord blood and breast milk samples. The second dose increased specific antibodies, called immunoglobulin G (IgG). These form the basis of long-term protection against the virus; they are retained and reproduce rapidly when exposed to the real virus, neutralising it before it has a chance to take hold and cause a full-blown infection. Importantly, side effects from the vaccines were rare and equally reported in all three groups of women.
When vaccine-induced antibody levels were compared with those of women who had antibodies because of a previous infection of COVID-19, they were found to be higher. This means the vaccines are more likely to provide more robust and longer-lasting protection against coronavirus in the future compared with any protection gained through a previous infection.
The study does provide some reassurance to women who are pregnant or breastfeeding and worried about getting the vaccine. The sample size is relatively small and more research will be needed to back this study up, but it adds to the growing data proving the safety of the vaccines.
*In the Doctor’s Surgery: The mental health toll of the pandemic on healthcare workers*
March 23 marked a year since the first lockdown measures were introduced in the UK, where I work as a family doctor.

To mark this poignant anniversary, I was asked to appear on a television show to talk about my experiences as a doctor in the pandemic. I explained how part of my job had been managing patients with COVID-19 in the community, seeing them in clinics and visiting them in care homes. I talked about some of the difficult conversations I had had with relatives when their loved ones were dying from COVID-19 and treatment options were limited. It was something I was used to talking about, having been asked similar questions throughout the last 12 months.
The host of the television show then asked me how I was feeling. It took me a moment to actually reflect on the past year – talking about the pandemic feels almost robotic now. I knew what I had been through, I knew how to describe it but I had not sat down with my own thoughts and tried to process what I had actually been through.




[Illustration by Muaz Kory/Al Jazeera]I was honest with the host; I told her I was tired and, although the vaccinations were bringing hope to many, my main concern now was catching up on all the non-COVID-19-related illnesses that had been forced to wait while we focussed on those dying from coronavirus.

After coming off air, I thought about all the healthcare workers across the world who were probably feeling the same as me. I had not really had the time to think about the range of emotions I have experienced since the pandemic began – each day was busier than the last.
At the height of the pandemic, it was all-hands-on-deck and, then, the rollout of the vaccine meant working on days off and evenings to keep on top of the numbers. It was not until that moment, when I was asked how I was feeling, that I allowed myself the luxury of a moment of reflection.

When populations eventually emerge out of lockdown, healthcare workers are going to be faced with another type of pandemic: one that may be just as difficult to treat as the coronavirus pandemic has been so far.
Millions of people have missed out on vital surgery and treatment because of the pandemic, and there will also be a wave of mental health-related issues associated with the prolonged periods of lockdowns many countries have seen and livelihoods that have been lost.
When I think about jumping from one crisis to the next, I do get pangs of anxiety. As healthcare workers, some would say we have had to endure the worst of the pandemic: going into high-risk environments where the danger of contracting a deadly disease has been very real; taking care of sick patients who were dying at higher frequencies than any of us had ever come across before; and also the emotional toll that explaining this to their loved ones takes on us.
Some may say that we ought to be used to such things by now, but we are not. None of us was trained for the intensity of emotions that have come with this pandemic and we are all human.
My hope is that healthcare workers will get the support they need as case numbers come down and the pandemic loosens its grip on the world. But, I am a realist, and experience has taught me that appropriate mental health support for healthcare workers is often just lip service paid by governments who are keen to please the masses.
It is far more likely that the expectation on healthcare workers will be to immediately start work on the backlog of patients with non-COVID-related illnesses who are desperate for the care they deserve, even if it comes at the expense of our mental health.
*And Now, Some Good News: Testing a new nasal spray vaccine*
Right now, the only way to get yourself vaccinated against the coronavirus is via an intramuscular injection that involves a needle.

But for those who hate needles, there may be some good news on the horizon. The team behind the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine are trialling a nasal spray version of the vaccine. A nasal vaccine is not a new concept and many countries inoculate children against flu this way.
The team is currently recruiting 30 healthy volunteers aged 18 to 40 for a trial that aims to investigate the level of immune system responses generated by the vaccine using this delivery technique, as well as monitoring safety and for any adverse reactions. If shown to be safe and effective, larger trials are likely to follow and this may eventually lead to the availability of a COVID-19 vaccine that can be administered without the need for a needle.
On March 29, Canada’s National Advisory Committee on Immunisations recommended that the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine should not be used in adults aged 55 and over while it investigates possible links between the vaccine and rare blood clots.
This comes after the European Medicines Agency cleared the vaccine as safe and said on March 18 it had found no evidence of a link.
However, Canadian health officials have said they will continue to advise people older than 55 to get the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine if offered, as they are at a higher risk of severe disease from COVID-19.

Most countries worldwide resumed the use of the vaccine after the European Medicines Agency and the World Health Organisation said it was safe and effective. It is likely that Canada will reach the same conclusion, with Dr Supriya Sharma, chief medical adviser at the Canadian health department, suggesting this was only a “precautionary approach and we’ll move forward as we get more information”.
The advice for now in the vast majority of countries is to take up the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine if this is the one offered to you, as its benefits outweigh the risks.




@dbc @Suika @F-22Raptor @SpaceMan18 @mike2000 is back @Mk-313 @TheImmortal @aziqbal @That Guy @vostok @Hamartia Antidote @striver44 @925boy @rambro @The SC @Song Hong @vi-va @gambit @TexasJohn @PeaceGen @KurtisBrian @KAL-EL @nahtanbob @Viva_Viet @GumNaam @Yaseen1 @FuturePAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Tai Hai Chen said:


> That, rather, is thought to be due to large public gatherings such as weddings, the opening of cinema halls and gyms, as well as large political rallies in West Bengal where elections are due to be held soon.


Unfortunately, there is a degree of apathy in Hindustan that no degree of evidence based public health direction can ever overcome. Some countries literally cannot be bothered.









Indian Premier League: The risks of hosting the IPL during a pandemic


The world's richest cricket tournament will see eight teams play 60 games behind closed doors.



www.bbc.co.uk













India Covid-19: 'No end in sight' as doctors battle second wave


Indian doctors say they are already feeling overwhelmed as Covid cases rise sharply in the country.



www.bbc.co.uk






30th March holi celebrations:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vapnope

Perfect. So now we have Indian variant as well as if Brazilian, Chinese, UK and French variants were not enough.


----------



## Bouncer

....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## fitpOsitive

Corona is human created virus. And some laboratory, somewhere in the world is working, day and night, on the updates on this virus. I don't have any doubts in it now.


----------



## denel

fitpOsitive said:


> Corona is human created virus. And some laboratory, somewhere in the world is working, day and night, on the updates on this virus. I don't have any doubts in it now.


It is ... see my posts in other places with full citation of published works they were doing especially playing with the ACE receptor cells in Wuhan.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

So now we have "Indian virus" will the UK establishment "red list" India? 

The level of silly geopolitics being played over the issue of pandemic is touching borderline lunacy. Having a lot of Indians in UK cabinet doesn't mean that country is left exposed to dangers coming from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

denel said:


> It is ... see my posts in other places with full citation of published works they were doing especially playing with the ACE receptor cells in Wuhan.


It's certainly not Chinese. The laboratory that is working on it is certainly using humans or human material from South American countries. And that's the reason why this virus is proving itself so deadly against South Americans. 
But these are just my thoughts, and I may be 100% wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

fitpOsitive said:


> It's certainly not Chinese. The laboratory that is working on it is certainly using humans or human material from South American countries. And that's the reason why this virus is proving itself so deadly against South Americans.
> But these are just my thoughts, and I may be 100% wrong.


nope... I will post you the papers from Wuhan lab - you can read yourself. they flipping were publishing this work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

denel said:


> nope... I will post you the papers from Wuhan lab - you can read yourself. they flipping were publishing this work.


I will wait then.


----------



## Mujahid Memon

masterchief_mirza said:


> Unfortunately, there is a degree of apathy in Hindustan that no degree of evidence based public health direction can ever overcome. Some countries literally cannot be bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Premier League: The risks of hosting the IPL during a pandemic
> 
> 
> The world's richest cricket tournament will see eight teams play 60 games behind closed doors.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India Covid-19: 'No end in sight' as doctors battle second wave
> 
> 
> Indian doctors say they are already feeling overwhelmed as Covid cases rise sharply in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30th March holi celebrations:
> 
> View attachment 731968


I thought Indian people celebrate holi like this:











I was deceived my whole life.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

fitpOsitive said:


> It's certainly not Chinese. The laboratory that is working on it is certainly using humans or human material from South American countries. And that's the reason why this virus is proving itself so deadly against South Americans.
> But these are just my thoughts, and I may be 100% wrong.



Makes sense.


----------



## denel

fitpOsitive said:


> I will wait then.




The essence of the lab escape theory is that Wuhan is the site of the Wuhan Institute of Virology
(WIV), China’s first and only Biosafety Level 4 (BSL-4) facility. (BSL-4 is the highest pathogen
security level). The WIV, which added a BSL-4 lab only in 2018, has been collecting large
numbers of coronaviruses from bat samples ever since the original SARS outbreak of 2002-2003;
including collecting more in 2016 (Hu, et al., 2017; Zhou et al., 2018).
Led by researcher Zheng-Li Shi, WIV scientists have also published experiments in which live bat
coronaviruses were introduced into human cells (Hu et al., 2017). Moreover, according to an April
14 article in the Washington Post, US Embassy staff visited the WIV in 2018 and “had grave
safety concerns” about biosecurity there. The WIV is just eight miles from the Huanan live animal
market that was initially thought to be the site of origin of the COVID-19 pandemic.
4
Wuhan is also home to a lab called the Wuhan Centers for Disease Prevention and Control
(WCDPC). It is a BSL-2 lab that is just 250 metres away from the Huanan market. Bat
coronaviruses have in the past been kept at the Wuhan WCDPC lab.
Thus the lab escape theory is that researchers from one or both of these labs may have picked up a
Sars-CoV-2-like bat coronavirus on one of their many collecting (aka ‘”virus surveillance”) trips.
Or, alternatively, a virus they were studying, passaging, engineering, or otherwise manipulating,
escaped.

In 2014, just before the US GOF research ban went into effect, Zheng-Li Shi of WIV co-authored
a paper with the lab of Ralph Baric in North Carolina that performed GOF research on bat
coronaviruses (Menachery et al., 2015).
In this particular set of experiments the researchers combined “the spike of bat coronavirus
SHC014 in a mouse-adapted SARS-CoV backbone” into a single engineered live virus. The spike
was supplied by the Shi lab. They put this bat/human/mouse virus into cultured human airway
cells and also into live mice. The researchers observed “notable pathogenesis” in the infected mice
(Menachery et al. 2015). The mouse-adapted part of this virus comes from a 2007 experiment in
which the Baric lab created a virus called rMA15 through passaging (Roberts et al., 2007). This
rMA15 was “highly virulent and lethal” to the mice. According to this paper, mice succumbed to
“overwhelming viral infection”.
In 2017, again with the intent of identifying bat viruses with ACE2 binding capabilities, the Shi
lab at WIV reported successfully infecting human (HeLa) cell lines engineered to express the
human ACE2 receptor with four different bat coronaviruses. Two of these were lab-made
recombinant (chimaeric) bat viruses. Both the wild and the recombinant viruses were briefly
passaged in monkey cells (Hu et al., 2017).
7
Together, what these papers show is that: 1) The Shi lab collected numerous bat samples with an
emphasis on collecting SARS-like coronavirus strains, 2) they cultured live viruses and conducted
passaging experiments on them, 3) members of Zheng-Li Shi’s laboratory participated in GOF
experiments carried out in North Carolina on bat coronaviruses, 4) the Shi laboratory produced
recombinant bat coronaviruses and placed these in human cells and monkey cells. All these
experiments were conducted in cells containing human or monkey ACE2 receptors.
The overarching purpose of such work was to see whether an enhanced pathogen could emerge
from the wild by creating one in the lab.

It is hard to overemphasize that the central logic of this grant was to test the pandemic potential of
SARS-related bat coronaviruses by making ones with pandemic potential, either through genetic
engineering or passaging, or both.
Apart from descriptions in their publications we do not yet know exactly which viruses the WIV
was experimenting with but it is certainly intriguing that numerous publications since Sars-CoV-2
first appeared have puzzled over the fact that the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein binds with
exceptionally high affinity to the human ACE2 receptor “at least ten times more tightly” than the
original SARS (Zhou et al., 2020; Wrapp et al., 2020; Wan et al., 2020; Walls et al., 2020; Letko
et al., 2020).
This affinity is all the more remarkable because of the relative lack of fit in modelling studies of
the SARS-CoV-2 spike to other species, including the postulated intermediates like snakes, civets
and pangolins (Piplani et al., 2020). In this preprint these modellers concluded “This indicates that
SARS-CoV-2 is a highly adapted human pathogen”.
Given the research and collection history of the Shi lab at WIV it is therefore entirely plausible
that a bat SARS-like cornavirus ancestor of Sars-CoV-2 was trained up on the human ACE2
receptor by passaging it in cells expressing that receptor.
[On June 4 an excellent article in the Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists went further. Pointing out
what we had overlooked, that the Shi lab also amplified spike proteins of collected coronaviruses,
which would make them available for GOF experimentation (Ge et al., 2016).]

Andersen, K. G., Rambaut, A., Lipkin, W. I., Holmes, E. C., & Garry, R. F. (2020). The proximal
origin of SARS-CoV-2. Nature medicine, 26(4), 450-452.
Bell, D., Roberton, S., & Hunter, P. R. (2004). Animal origins of SARS coronavirus: possible
links with the international trade in small carnivores. Philosophical Transactions of the Royal
Society of London. Series B: Biological Sciences, 359(1447), 1107-1114.
11
Duggal, A., Pinto, R., Rubenfeld, G., & Fowler, R. A. (2016). Global variability in reported
mortality for critical illness during the 2009-10 influenza A (H1N1) pandemic: a systematic
review and meta-regression to guide reporting of outcomes during disease outbreaks. PloS one,
11(5), e0155044.
Furmanski, M. (2014). Laboratory Escapes and “Self-fulfilling prophecy” Epidemics. Report:
Center for Arms Control and Nonproliferation. PDF available online.
*Ge, X. Y., Li, J. L., Yang, X. L., Chmura, A. A., Zhu, G., Epstein, J. H., ... & Zhang, Y. J. (2013).*
*Isolation and characterization of a bat SARS-like coronavirus that uses the ACE2 receptor.*
*Nature, 503(7477), 535-538.
Ge, X. Y., Wang, N., Zhang, W., Hu, B., Li, B., Zhang, Y. Z., ... & Wang, B. (2016). Coexistence*
*of multiple coronaviruses in several bat colonies in an abandoned mineshaft. Virologica Sinica,*
*31(1), 31-40.
Hu, B., Zeng, L. P., Yang, X. L., Ge, X. Y., Zhang, W., Li, B., ... & Luo, D. S. (2017). Discovery*
*of a rich gene pool of bat SARS-related coronaviruses provides new insights into the origin of*
*SARS coronavirus. PLoS pathogens, 13(11), e1006698.
Huang, C., Wang, Y., Li, X., Ren, L., Zhao, J., Hu, Y., ... & Cheng, Z. (2020). Clinical features of
patients infected with 2019 novel coronavirus in Wuhan, China. The lancet, 395(10223), 497-506.*
Klotz, L. C., & Sylvester, E. J. (2014). The consequences of a lab escape of a potential pandemic
pathogen. Frontiers in public health, 2, 116.
Letko, M., Marzi, A., & Munster, V. (2020). Functional assessment of cell entry and receptor
usage for SARS-CoV-2 and other lineage B betacoronaviruses. Nature microbiology, 5(4), 562-
569.
*Li, W., Shi, Z., Yu, M., Ren, W., Smith, C., Epstein, J. H., ... & Zhang, J. (2005). Bats are natural
reservoirs of SARS-like coronaviruses. Science, 310(5748), 676-679.*
Lipsitch, M. (2018). Why Do Exceptionally Dangerous Gain-of-Function Experiments in
Influenza?. In Influenza Virus (pp. 589-608). Humana Press, New York, NY.
Lipsitch, M., & Galvani, A. P. (2014). Ethical alternatives to experiments with novel potential
pandemic pathogens. PLoS Med, 11(5), e1001646.
Menachery, V. D., Yount, B. L., Debbink, K., Agnihothram, S., Gralinski, L. E., Plante, J. A., ...
& Randell, S. H. (2015). A SARS-like cluster of circulating bat coronaviruses shows potential for
human emergence. Nature medicine, 21(12), 1508-1513.
Nakajima, K., Desselberger, U., & Palese, P. (1978). Recent human influenza A (H1N1) viruses
are closely related genetically to strains isolated in 1950. Nature, 274(5669), 334-339.
National Research Council. (2012). Evaluation of the updated site-specific risk assessment for the
national bio-and agro-defense facility in Manhattan, Kansas. National Academies Press.
12
Piplani, S., Singh, P. K., Winkler, D. A., & Petrovsky, N. (2020). In silico comparison of spike
protein-ACE2 binding affinities across species; significance for the possible origin of the SARS-
CoV-2 virus. arXiv preprint arXiv:2005.06199.
Roberts, A., Deming, D., Paddock, C. D., Cheng, A., Yount, B., Vogel, L., ... & Zaki, S. R.
(2007). A mouse-adapted SARS-coronavirus causes disease and mortality in BALB/c mice. PLoS
Pathog, 3(1), e5.
Sheahan, T., Rockx, B., Donaldson, E., Sims, A., Pickles, R., Corti, D., & Baric, R. (2008).
Mechanisms of zoonotic severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus host range expansion in
human airway epithelium. Journal of virology, 82(5), 2274-2285.
Simonsen, L., Spreeuwenberg, P., Lustig, R., Taylor, R. J., Fleming, D. M., Kroneman, M., ... &
Paget, W. J. (2013). Global mortality estimates for the 2009 Influenza Pandemic from the
GLaMOR project: a modeling study. PLoS Med, 10(11), e1001558.
Walls, A. C., Park, Y. J., Tortorici, M. A., Wall, A., McGuire, A. T., & Veesler, D. (2020).
Structure, function, and antigenicity of the SARS-CoV-2 spike glycoprotein. Cell, 180, 281-292.
*Wan, Y., Shang, J., Graham, R., Baric, R. S., & Li, F. (2020). Receptor recognition by the novel*
*coronavirus from Wuhan: an analysis based on decade-long structural studies of SARS*
*coronavirus. Journal of virology, 94(7).*
Weiss, S., Yitzhaki, S., & Shapira, S. C. (2015). Lessons to be Learned from Recent Biosafety
Incidents in the United States. The Israel Medical Association Journal: IMAJ, 17(5), 269-273.
Wertheim, J. O. (2010). The re-emergence of H1N1 influenza virus in 1977: a cautionary tale for
estimating divergence times using biologically unrealistic sampling dates. PloS one, 5(6), e11184.
Wrapp, D., Wang, N., Corbett, K. S., Goldsmith, J. A., Hsieh, C. L., Abiona, O., ... & McLellan, J.
S. (2020). Cryo-EM structure of the 2019-nCoV spike in the prefusion conformation. Science,
367(6483), 1260-1263.
*Zhan, S. H., Deverman, B. E., & Chan, Y. A. (2020). SARS-CoV-2 is well adapted for humans.*
*What does this mean for re-emergence?. bioRxiv. doi: https://doi.org/10.1101/2020.05.01.073262
Zimmer, S. M., & Burke, D. S. (2009). Historical perspective—emergence of influenza A (H1N1)*
*viruses. New England Journal of Medicine, 361(3), 279-285.
Zhou, P., Fan, H., Lan, T., Yang, X. L., Shi, W. F., Zhang, W., ... & Zheng, X. S. (2018). Fatal*
*swine acute diarrhoea syndrome caused by an HKU2-related coronavirus of bat origin. Nature,*
*556(7700), 255-258.
Zhou, P., Yang, X. L., Wang, X. G., Hu, B., Zhang, L., Zhang, W., ... & Chen, H. D. (2020). A*
*pneumonia outbreak associated with a new coronavirus of probable bat origin. nature, 579(7798),*
*270-273.*



.... NOTE THE targetting of receptor ACE2 receptor..... They were playing with human cells.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Mujahid Memon said:


> I thought Indian people celebrate holi like this:
> 
> View attachment 732052
> 
> 
> View attachment 732053
> 
> 
> I was deceived my whole life.


Bhai, these pictures are of Indian burger pawrry hori hain. Real holi is a bit more carnal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

Taimoor Khan said:


> So now we have "Indian virus" will the UK establishment "red list" India?
> 
> The level of silly geopolitics being played over the issue of pandemic is touching borderline lunacy. Having a lot of Indians in UK cabinet doesn't mean that country is left exposed to dangers coming from India.



Just today they broke their own record of highest cases in a day.


----------



## fitpOsitive

denel said:


> The essence of the lab escape theory is that Wuhan is the site of the Wuhan Institute of Virology
> (WIV), China’s first and only Biosafety Level 4 (BSL-4) facility. (BSL-4 is the highest pathogen
> security level). The WIV, which added a BSL-4 lab only in 2018, has been collecting large
> numbers of coronaviruses from bat samples ever since the original SARS outbreak of 2002-2003;
> including collecting more in 2016 (Hu, et al., 2017; Zhou et al., 2018).
> Led by researcher Zheng-Li Shi, WIV scientists have also published experiments in which live bat
> coronaviruses were introduced into human cells (Hu et al., 2017). Moreover, according to an April
> 14 article in the Washington Post, US Embassy staff visited the WIV in 2018 and “had grave
> safety concerns” about biosecurity there. The WIV is just eight miles from the Huanan live animal
> market that was initially thought to be the site of origin of the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 4
> Wuhan is also home to a lab called the Wuhan Centers for Disease Prevention and Control
> (WCDPC). It is a BSL-2 lab that is just 250 metres away from the Huanan market. Bat
> coronaviruses have in the past been kept at the Wuhan WCDPC lab.
> Thus the lab escape theory is that researchers from one or both of these labs may have picked up a
> Sars-CoV-2-like bat coronavirus on one of their many collecting (aka ‘”virus surveillance”) trips.
> Or, alternatively, a virus they were studying, passaging, engineering, or otherwise manipulating,
> escaped.
> 
> In 2014, just before the US GOF research ban went into effect, Zheng-Li Shi of WIV co-authored
> a paper with the lab of Ralph Baric in North Carolina that performed GOF research on bat
> coronaviruses (Menachery et al., 2015).
> In this particular set of experiments the researchers combined “the spike of bat coronavirus
> SHC014 in a mouse-adapted SARS-CoV backbone” into a single engineered live virus. The spike
> was supplied by the Shi lab. They put this bat/human/mouse virus into cultured human airway
> cells and also into live mice. The researchers observed “notable pathogenesis” in the infected mice
> (Menachery et al. 2015). The mouse-adapted part of this virus comes from a 2007 experiment in
> which the Baric lab created a virus called rMA15 through passaging (Roberts et al., 2007). This
> rMA15 was “highly virulent and lethal” to the mice. According to this paper, mice succumbed to
> “overwhelming viral infection”.
> In 2017, again with the intent of identifying bat viruses with ACE2 binding capabilities, the Shi
> lab at WIV reported successfully infecting human (HeLa) cell lines engineered to express the
> human ACE2 receptor with four different bat coronaviruses. Two of these were lab-made
> recombinant (chimaeric) bat viruses. Both the wild and the recombinant viruses were briefly
> passaged in monkey cells (Hu et al., 2017).
> 7
> Together, what these papers show is that: 1) The Shi lab collected numerous bat samples with an
> emphasis on collecting SARS-like coronavirus strains, 2) they cultured live viruses and conducted
> passaging experiments on them, 3) members of Zheng-Li Shi’s laboratory participated in GOF
> experiments carried out in North Carolina on bat coronaviruses, 4) the Shi laboratory produced
> recombinant bat coronaviruses and placed these in human cells and monkey cells. All these
> experiments were conducted in cells containing human or monkey ACE2 receptors.
> The overarching purpose of such work was to see whether an enhanced pathogen could emerge
> from the wild by creating one in the lab.
> 
> It is hard to overemphasize that the central logic of this grant was to test the pandemic potential of
> SARS-related bat coronaviruses by making ones with pandemic potential, either through genetic
> engineering or passaging, or both.
> Apart from descriptions in their publications we do not yet know exactly which viruses the WIV
> was experimenting with but it is certainly intriguing that numerous publications since Sars-CoV-2
> first appeared have puzzled over the fact that the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein binds with
> exceptionally high affinity to the human ACE2 receptor “at least ten times more tightly” than the
> original SARS (Zhou et al., 2020; Wrapp et al., 2020; Wan et al., 2020; Walls et al., 2020; Letko
> et al., 2020).
> This affinity is all the more remarkable because of the relative lack of fit in modelling studies of
> the SARS-CoV-2 spike to other species, including the postulated intermediates like snakes, civets
> and pangolins (Piplani et al., 2020). In this preprint these modellers concluded “This indicates that
> SARS-CoV-2 is a highly adapted human pathogen”.
> Given the research and collection history of the Shi lab at WIV it is therefore entirely plausible
> that a bat SARS-like cornavirus ancestor of Sars-CoV-2 was trained up on the human ACE2
> receptor by passaging it in cells expressing that receptor.
> [On June 4 an excellent article in the Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists went further. Pointing out
> what we had overlooked, that the Shi lab also amplified spike proteins of collected coronaviruses,
> which would make them available for GOF experimentation (Ge et al., 2016).]
> 
> Andersen, K. G., Rambaut, A., Lipkin, W. I., Holmes, E. C., & Garry, R. F. (2020). The proximal
> origin of SARS-CoV-2. Nature medicine, 26(4), 450-452.
> Bell, D., Roberton, S., & Hunter, P. R. (2004). Animal origins of SARS coronavirus: possible
> links with the international trade in small carnivores. Philosophical Transactions of the Royal
> Society of London. Series B: Biological Sciences, 359(1447), 1107-1114.
> 11
> Duggal, A., Pinto, R., Rubenfeld, G., & Fowler, R. A. (2016). Global variability in reported
> mortality for critical illness during the 2009-10 influenza A (H1N1) pandemic: a systematic
> review and meta-regression to guide reporting of outcomes during disease outbreaks. PloS one,
> 11(5), e0155044.
> Furmanski, M. (2014). Laboratory Escapes and “Self-fulfilling prophecy” Epidemics. Report:
> Center for Arms Control and Nonproliferation. PDF available online.
> *Ge, X. Y., Li, J. L., Yang, X. L., Chmura, A. A., Zhu, G., Epstein, J. H., ... & Zhang, Y. J. (2013).*
> *Isolation and characterization of a bat SARS-like coronavirus that uses the ACE2 receptor.*
> *Nature, 503(7477), 535-538.
> Ge, X. Y., Wang, N., Zhang, W., Hu, B., Li, B., Zhang, Y. Z., ... & Wang, B. (2016). Coexistence*
> *of multiple coronaviruses in several bat colonies in an abandoned mineshaft. Virologica Sinica,*
> *31(1), 31-40.
> Hu, B., Zeng, L. P., Yang, X. L., Ge, X. Y., Zhang, W., Li, B., ... & Luo, D. S. (2017). Discovery*
> *of a rich gene pool of bat SARS-related coronaviruses provides new insights into the origin of*
> *SARS coronavirus. PLoS pathogens, 13(11), e1006698.
> Huang, C., Wang, Y., Li, X., Ren, L., Zhao, J., Hu, Y., ... & Cheng, Z. (2020). Clinical features of
> patients infected with 2019 novel coronavirus in Wuhan, China. The lancet, 395(10223), 497-506.*
> Klotz, L. C., & Sylvester, E. J. (2014). The consequences of a lab escape of a potential pandemic
> pathogen. Frontiers in public health, 2, 116.
> Letko, M., Marzi, A., & Munster, V. (2020). Functional assessment of cell entry and receptor
> usage for SARS-CoV-2 and other lineage B betacoronaviruses. Nature microbiology, 5(4), 562-
> 569.
> *Li, W., Shi, Z., Yu, M., Ren, W., Smith, C., Epstein, J. H., ... & Zhang, J. (2005). Bats are natural
> reservoirs of SARS-like coronaviruses. Science, 310(5748), 676-679.*
> Lipsitch, M. (2018). Why Do Exceptionally Dangerous Gain-of-Function Experiments in
> Influenza?. In Influenza Virus (pp. 589-608). Humana Press, New York, NY.
> Lipsitch, M., & Galvani, A. P. (2014). Ethical alternatives to experiments with novel potential
> pandemic pathogens. PLoS Med, 11(5), e1001646.
> Menachery, V. D., Yount, B. L., Debbink, K., Agnihothram, S., Gralinski, L. E., Plante, J. A., ...
> & Randell, S. H. (2015). A SARS-like cluster of circulating bat coronaviruses shows potential for
> human emergence. Nature medicine, 21(12), 1508-1513.
> Nakajima, K., Desselberger, U., & Palese, P. (1978). Recent human influenza A (H1N1) viruses
> are closely related genetically to strains isolated in 1950. Nature, 274(5669), 334-339.
> National Research Council. (2012). Evaluation of the updated site-specific risk assessment for the
> national bio-and agro-defense facility in Manhattan, Kansas. National Academies Press.
> 12
> Piplani, S., Singh, P. K., Winkler, D. A., & Petrovsky, N. (2020). In silico comparison of spike
> protein-ACE2 binding affinities across species; significance for the possible origin of the SARS-
> CoV-2 virus. arXiv preprint arXiv:2005.06199.
> Roberts, A., Deming, D., Paddock, C. D., Cheng, A., Yount, B., Vogel, L., ... & Zaki, S. R.
> (2007). A mouse-adapted SARS-coronavirus causes disease and mortality in BALB/c mice. PLoS
> Pathog, 3(1), e5.
> Sheahan, T., Rockx, B., Donaldson, E., Sims, A., Pickles, R., Corti, D., & Baric, R. (2008).
> Mechanisms of zoonotic severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus host range expansion in
> human airway epithelium. Journal of virology, 82(5), 2274-2285.
> Simonsen, L., Spreeuwenberg, P., Lustig, R., Taylor, R. J., Fleming, D. M., Kroneman, M., ... &
> Paget, W. J. (2013). Global mortality estimates for the 2009 Influenza Pandemic from the
> GLaMOR project: a modeling study. PLoS Med, 10(11), e1001558.
> Walls, A. C., Park, Y. J., Tortorici, M. A., Wall, A., McGuire, A. T., & Veesler, D. (2020).
> Structure, function, and antigenicity of the SARS-CoV-2 spike glycoprotein. Cell, 180, 281-292.
> *Wan, Y., Shang, J., Graham, R., Baric, R. S., & Li, F. (2020). Receptor recognition by the novel*
> *coronavirus from Wuhan: an analysis based on decade-long structural studies of SARS*
> *coronavirus. Journal of virology, 94(7).*
> Weiss, S., Yitzhaki, S., & Shapira, S. C. (2015). Lessons to be Learned from Recent Biosafety
> Incidents in the United States. The Israel Medical Association Journal: IMAJ, 17(5), 269-273.
> Wertheim, J. O. (2010). The re-emergence of H1N1 influenza virus in 1977: a cautionary tale for
> estimating divergence times using biologically unrealistic sampling dates. PloS one, 5(6), e11184.
> Wrapp, D., Wang, N., Corbett, K. S., Goldsmith, J. A., Hsieh, C. L., Abiona, O., ... & McLellan, J.
> S. (2020). Cryo-EM structure of the 2019-nCoV spike in the prefusion conformation. Science,
> 367(6483), 1260-1263.
> *Zhan, S. H., Deverman, B. E., & Chan, Y. A. (2020). SARS-CoV-2 is well adapted for humans.*
> *What does this mean for re-emergence?. bioRxiv. doi: https://doi.org/10.1101/2020.05.01.073262
> Zimmer, S. M., & Burke, D. S. (2009). Historical perspective—emergence of influenza A (H1N1)*
> *viruses. New England Journal of Medicine, 361(3), 279-285.
> Zhou, P., Fan, H., Lan, T., Yang, X. L., Shi, W. F., Zhang, W., ... & Zheng, X. S. (2018). Fatal*
> *swine acute diarrhoea syndrome caused by an HKU2-related coronavirus of bat origin. Nature,*
> *556(7700), 255-258.
> Zhou, P., Yang, X. L., Wang, X. G., Hu, B., Zhang, L., Zhang, W., ... & Chen, H. D. (2020). A*
> *pneumonia outbreak associated with a new coronavirus of probable bat origin. nature, 579(7798),*
> *270-273.*
> 
> 
> 
> .... NOTE THE targetting of receptor ACE2 receptor..... They were playing with human cells.


Very well researched post. 
Some observations:
Most of these papers have some non-Chinese co-author as well. 
I suspected some papers may be published around 2014 on Corona virus. Seems like I was right. I also mentioned that in some of my posts. 
You mentioned " Hu, et al., 2017; Zhou et al., 2018 ". I couldn't find these papers. Can you please post the full link to these papers?
A part from the non-verifiable information, As it is clear from all the papers, Chinese were doing research along side, or along with researchers from other countries. 
The paper posted in last of your post are mostly from 2019, 2020. Too late to conclude any thing. 

But a big question: Who other non-Chinese scientists were working on Corona virus between 2005 to 2015? The real culprits can be traced from there.


----------



## denel

fitpOsitive said:


> Very well researched post.
> Some observations:
> Most of these papers have some non-Chinese co-author as well.
> I suspected some papers may be published around 2014 on Corona virus. Seems like I was right. I also mentioned that in some of my posts.
> You mentioned " Hu, et al., 2017; Zhou et al., 2018 ". I couldn't find these papers. Can you please post the full link to these papers?
> A part from the non-verifiable information, As it is clear from all the papers, Chinese were doing research along side, or along with researchers from other countries.
> The paper posted in last of your post are mostly from 2019, 2020. Too late to conclude any thing.
> 
> But a big question: Who other non-Chinese scientists were working on Corona virus between 2005 to 2015? The real culprits can be traced from there.


correct. US banned any such research in 2014; but there are further papers from WIV on ACE2 work; that is the binding that has caused this bug to latch on even more tightly


----------



## Dalit

Indians are screwed. Corona numbers are imploding in Modi's Hindustan.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

denel said:


> The essence of the lab escape theory is that Wuhan is the site of the Wuhan Institute of Virology
> (WIV), China’s first and only Biosafety Level 4 (BSL-4) facility. (BSL-4 is the highest pathogen
> security level). The WIV, which added a BSL-4 lab only in 2018, has been collecting large
> numbers of coronaviruses from bat samples ever since the original SARS outbreak of 2002-2003;
> including collecting more in 2016 (Hu, et al., 2017; Zhou et al., 2018).
> Led by researcher Zheng-Li Shi, WIV scientists have also published experiments in which live bat
> coronaviruses were introduced into human cells (Hu et al., 2017). Moreover, according to an April
> 14 article in the Washington Post, US Embassy staff visited the WIV in 2018 and “had grave
> safety concerns” about biosecurity there. The WIV is just eight miles from the Huanan live animal
> market that was initially thought to be the site of origin of the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 4
> Wuhan is also home to a lab called the Wuhan Centers for Disease Prevention and Control
> (WCDPC). It is a BSL-2 lab that is just 250 metres away from the Huanan market. Bat
> coronaviruses have in the past been kept at the Wuhan WCDPC lab.
> Thus the lab escape theory is that researchers from one or both of these labs may have picked up a
> Sars-CoV-2-like bat coronavirus on one of their many collecting (aka ‘”virus surveillance”) trips.
> Or, alternatively, a virus they were studying, passaging, engineering, or otherwise manipulating,
> escaped.
> 
> In 2014, just before the US GOF research ban went into effect, Zheng-Li Shi of WIV co-authored
> a paper with the lab of Ralph Baric in North Carolina that performed GOF research on bat
> coronaviruses (Menachery et al., 2015).
> In this particular set of experiments the researchers combined “the spike of bat coronavirus
> SHC014 in a mouse-adapted SARS-CoV backbone” into a single engineered live virus. The spike
> was supplied by the Shi lab. They put this bat/human/mouse virus into cultured human airway
> cells and also into live mice. The researchers observed “notable pathogenesis” in the infected mice
> (Menachery et al. 2015). The mouse-adapted part of this virus comes from a 2007 experiment in
> which the Baric lab created a virus called rMA15 through passaging (Roberts et al., 2007). This
> rMA15 was “highly virulent and lethal” to the mice. According to this paper, mice succumbed to
> “overwhelming viral infection”.
> In 2017, again with the intent of identifying bat viruses with ACE2 binding capabilities, the Shi
> lab at WIV reported successfully infecting human (HeLa) cell lines engineered to express the
> human ACE2 receptor with four different bat coronaviruses. Two of these were lab-made
> recombinant (chimaeric) bat viruses. Both the wild and the recombinant viruses were briefly
> passaged in monkey cells (Hu et al., 2017).
> 7
> Together, what these papers show is that: 1) The Shi lab collected numerous bat samples with an
> emphasis on collecting SARS-like coronavirus strains, 2) they cultured live viruses and conducted
> passaging experiments on them, 3) members of Zheng-Li Shi’s laboratory participated in GOF
> experiments carried out in North Carolina on bat coronaviruses, 4) the Shi laboratory produced
> recombinant bat coronaviruses and placed these in human cells and monkey cells. All these
> experiments were conducted in cells containing human or monkey ACE2 receptors.
> The overarching purpose of such work was to see whether an enhanced pathogen could emerge
> from the wild by creating one in the lab.
> 
> It is hard to overemphasize that the central logic of this grant was to test the pandemic potential of
> SARS-related bat coronaviruses by making ones with pandemic potential, either through genetic
> engineering or passaging, or both.
> Apart from descriptions in their publications we do not yet know exactly which viruses the WIV
> was experimenting with but it is certainly intriguing that numerous publications since Sars-CoV-2
> first appeared have puzzled over the fact that the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein binds with
> exceptionally high affinity to the human ACE2 receptor “at least ten times more tightly” than the
> original SARS (Zhou et al., 2020; Wrapp et al., 2020; Wan et al., 2020; Walls et al., 2020; Letko
> et al., 2020).
> This affinity is all the more remarkable because of the relative lack of fit in modelling studies of
> the SARS-CoV-2 spike to other species, including the postulated intermediates like snakes, civets
> and pangolins (Piplani et al., 2020). In this preprint these modellers concluded “This indicates that
> SARS-CoV-2 is a highly adapted human pathogen”.
> Given the research and collection history of the Shi lab at WIV it is therefore entirely plausible
> that a bat SARS-like cornavirus ancestor of Sars-CoV-2 was trained up on the human ACE2
> receptor by passaging it in cells expressing that receptor.
> [On June 4 an excellent article in the Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists went further. Pointing out
> what we had overlooked, that the Shi lab also amplified spike proteins of collected coronaviruses,
> which would make them available for GOF experimentation (Ge et al., 2016).]
> 
> Andersen, K. G., Rambaut, A., Lipkin, W. I., Holmes, E. C., & Garry, R. F. (2020). The proximal
> origin of SARS-CoV-2. Nature medicine, 26(4), 450-452.
> Bell, D., Roberton, S., & Hunter, P. R. (2004). Animal origins of SARS coronavirus: possible
> links with the international trade in small carnivores. Philosophical Transactions of the Royal
> Society of London. Series B: Biological Sciences, 359(1447), 1107-1114.
> 11
> Duggal, A., Pinto, R., Rubenfeld, G., & Fowler, R. A. (2016). Global variability in reported
> mortality for critical illness during the 2009-10 influenza A (H1N1) pandemic: a systematic
> review and meta-regression to guide reporting of outcomes during disease outbreaks. PloS one,
> 11(5), e0155044.
> Furmanski, M. (2014). Laboratory Escapes and “Self-fulfilling prophecy” Epidemics. Report:
> Center for Arms Control and Nonproliferation. PDF available online.
> *Ge, X. Y., Li, J. L., Yang, X. L., Chmura, A. A., Zhu, G., Epstein, J. H., ... & Zhang, Y. J. (2013).*
> *Isolation and characterization of a bat SARS-like coronavirus that uses the ACE2 receptor.*
> *Nature, 503(7477), 535-538.
> Ge, X. Y., Wang, N., Zhang, W., Hu, B., Li, B., Zhang, Y. Z., ... & Wang, B. (2016). Coexistence*
> *of multiple coronaviruses in several bat colonies in an abandoned mineshaft. Virologica Sinica,*
> *31(1), 31-40.
> Hu, B., Zeng, L. P., Yang, X. L., Ge, X. Y., Zhang, W., Li, B., ... & Luo, D. S. (2017). Discovery*
> *of a rich gene pool of bat SARS-related coronaviruses provides new insights into the origin of*
> *SARS coronavirus. PLoS pathogens, 13(11), e1006698.
> Huang, C., Wang, Y., Li, X., Ren, L., Zhao, J., Hu, Y., ... & Cheng, Z. (2020). Clinical features of
> patients infected with 2019 novel coronavirus in Wuhan, China. The lancet, 395(10223), 497-506.*
> Klotz, L. C., & Sylvester, E. J. (2014). The consequences of a lab escape of a potential pandemic
> pathogen. Frontiers in public health, 2, 116.
> Letko, M., Marzi, A., & Munster, V. (2020). Functional assessment of cell entry and receptor
> usage for SARS-CoV-2 and other lineage B betacoronaviruses. Nature microbiology, 5(4), 562-
> 569.
> *Li, W., Shi, Z., Yu, M., Ren, W., Smith, C., Epstein, J. H., ... & Zhang, J. (2005). Bats are natural
> reservoirs of SARS-like coronaviruses. Science, 310(5748), 676-679.*
> Lipsitch, M. (2018). Why Do Exceptionally Dangerous Gain-of-Function Experiments in
> Influenza?. In Influenza Virus (pp. 589-608). Humana Press, New York, NY.
> Lipsitch, M., & Galvani, A. P. (2014). Ethical alternatives to experiments with novel potential
> pandemic pathogens. PLoS Med, 11(5), e1001646.
> Menachery, V. D., Yount, B. L., Debbink, K., Agnihothram, S., Gralinski, L. E., Plante, J. A., ...
> & Randell, S. H. (2015). A SARS-like cluster of circulating bat coronaviruses shows potential for
> human emergence. Nature medicine, 21(12), 1508-1513.
> Nakajima, K., Desselberger, U., & Palese, P. (1978). Recent human influenza A (H1N1) viruses
> are closely related genetically to strains isolated in 1950. Nature, 274(5669), 334-339.
> National Research Council. (2012). Evaluation of the updated site-specific risk assessment for the
> national bio-and agro-defense facility in Manhattan, Kansas. National Academies Press.
> 12
> Piplani, S., Singh, P. K., Winkler, D. A., & Petrovsky, N. (2020). In silico comparison of spike
> protein-ACE2 binding affinities across species; significance for the possible origin of the SARS-
> CoV-2 virus. arXiv preprint arXiv:2005.06199.
> Roberts, A., Deming, D., Paddock, C. D., Cheng, A., Yount, B., Vogel, L., ... & Zaki, S. R.
> (2007). A mouse-adapted SARS-coronavirus causes disease and mortality in BALB/c mice. PLoS
> Pathog, 3(1), e5.
> Sheahan, T., Rockx, B., Donaldson, E., Sims, A., Pickles, R., Corti, D., & Baric, R. (2008).
> Mechanisms of zoonotic severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus host range expansion in
> human airway epithelium. Journal of virology, 82(5), 2274-2285.
> Simonsen, L., Spreeuwenberg, P., Lustig, R., Taylor, R. J., Fleming, D. M., Kroneman, M., ... &
> Paget, W. J. (2013). Global mortality estimates for the 2009 Influenza Pandemic from the
> GLaMOR project: a modeling study. PLoS Med, 10(11), e1001558.
> Walls, A. C., Park, Y. J., Tortorici, M. A., Wall, A., McGuire, A. T., & Veesler, D. (2020).
> Structure, function, and antigenicity of the SARS-CoV-2 spike glycoprotein. Cell, 180, 281-292.
> *Wan, Y., Shang, J., Graham, R., Baric, R. S., & Li, F. (2020). Receptor recognition by the novel*
> *coronavirus from Wuhan: an analysis based on decade-long structural studies of SARS*
> *coronavirus. Journal of virology, 94(7).*
> Weiss, S., Yitzhaki, S., & Shapira, S. C. (2015). Lessons to be Learned from Recent Biosafety
> Incidents in the United States. The Israel Medical Association Journal: IMAJ, 17(5), 269-273.
> Wertheim, J. O. (2010). The re-emergence of H1N1 influenza virus in 1977: a cautionary tale for
> estimating divergence times using biologically unrealistic sampling dates. PloS one, 5(6), e11184.
> Wrapp, D., Wang, N., Corbett, K. S., Goldsmith, J. A., Hsieh, C. L., Abiona, O., ... & McLellan, J.
> S. (2020). Cryo-EM structure of the 2019-nCoV spike in the prefusion conformation. Science,
> 367(6483), 1260-1263.
> *Zhan, S. H., Deverman, B. E., & Chan, Y. A. (2020). SARS-CoV-2 is well adapted for humans.*
> *What does this mean for re-emergence?. bioRxiv. doi: https://doi.org/10.1101/2020.05.01.073262
> Zimmer, S. M., & Burke, D. S. (2009). Historical perspective—emergence of influenza A (H1N1)*
> *viruses. New England Journal of Medicine, 361(3), 279-285.
> Zhou, P., Fan, H., Lan, T., Yang, X. L., Shi, W. F., Zhang, W., ... & Zheng, X. S. (2018). Fatal*
> *swine acute diarrhoea syndrome caused by an HKU2-related coronavirus of bat origin. Nature,*
> *556(7700), 255-258.
> Zhou, P., Yang, X. L., Wang, X. G., Hu, B., Zhang, L., Zhang, W., ... & Chen, H. D. (2020). A*
> *pneumonia outbreak associated with a new coronavirus of probable bat origin. nature, 579(7798),*
> *270-273.*
> 
> 
> 
> .... NOTE THE targetting of receptor ACE2 receptor..... They were playing with human cells.


I'm afraid there is nothing unusual or malevolent here. You seem to be inferring that by manipulating a family of viruses (Corona viruses aren't new, in fact they are one family of viruses that have caused the common cold for millennia) well known to mankind, China has somehow been reckless or has "played God". Every single scientifically inclined nation on earth studies viruses in this way, even testing what to the untrained eye seems like a form of their "weaponisation" in a manner of speaking, but this is not done (necessarily) to weaponise them, but rather to come up with defensive measures against them and to understand how they evolve. You focus on the targeting of certain receptors on certain cells called ACE receptors. You should know then that viruses have often been used in an inactive form to deliver life saving medications directly to cells or receptors of value. This is why research into making viruses target certain human receptors is done, not - as some conspiracy theorists would have us believe - because someone is engineering viruses to target humans and make humans ill.









Coronaviruses as Vectors: Position Dependence of Foreign Gene Expression


Coronaviruses are the enveloped, positive-stranded RNA viruses with the largest RNA genomes known. Several features make these viruses attractive as vaccine and therapeutic vectors: (i) deletion of their nonessential genes is strongly attenuating; (ii) the genetic space thus created allows...



jvi.asm.org





"The ability to genetically modify viruses not only has led to extraordinary advances in the understanding of their biology but also has opened a broad new field in which viruses are engineered for use as vaccine vectors and therapeutic agents. The insights in the biological properties of viruses are beginning to allow investigators to rationally modify their pathogenic properties, to provide them with new genetic information, and to retarget them to new cells, tissues, and hosts. Whereas many striking examples have already demonstrated these principles, the true potential of viruses as tools for medical applications has yet to be established. Obviously, the actual prospects will be different for different viruses since these prospects are ultimately determined and limited by the specific features of each virus."

China is not the only nation to experiment with corona viruses. What you've listed isn't even suggestive of neglect or negligent research, let alone some deliberate plot. Indeed, I see a whole bunch of transparency and responsible research in the fact that the papers are published in reputable journals.

Here's an American company that specialises in vector based research using viruses to deliver genetic material into cells. If you browse their services, you will note how they too can target ACE receptors using Corona viruses. They also target cells with Lentiviruses and other families.






Human ACE2 (Gene ID: 59272) vectors - Lentivirus, AAV, shRNA & CRISPR I VectorBuilder


Human ACE2 (Gene ID: 59272) vectors (from $99), available in lentivirus, AAV, adenovirus, shRNA, CRISPR & many other formats from VectorBuilder.




en.vectorbuilder.com





There's nothing sinister here.


----------



## fitpOsitive

denel said:


> correct. US banned any such research in 2014; but there are further papers from WIV on ACE2 work; that is the binding that has caused this bug to latch on even more tightly


Actually I am illiterate on biological issues. Pardon my negligence.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Valar. said:


> Just today they broke their own record of highest cases in a day.
> 
> View attachment 732153




I do feel that UK establishment in their hate for Pakistan is playing with fire with no "red list" for India. Only matter of time if curbs are not introduced that "Indian virus" will be imported in UK, if UK own variant was not enough to deal with (Which btw is the sole reason of third wave in Pakistan) !


----------



## beijingwalker

*India suffers vaccine shortages as virus surges*
Thu, 8 April 2021, 11:32 pm

Vaccination centres in parts of India, including Mumbai, turn people away and large parts of the country reportedly run low on doses, just as infections rise at their fastest rate since the pandemic began.









India suffers vaccine shortages as virus surges


Vaccination centres in parts of India, including Mumbai, turn people away and large parts of the country reportedly run low on doses, just as infections rise at their fastest rate since the pandemic began.




sg.news.yahoo.com


----------



## xeuss

It was more important to send vaccines to foreign countries so that Modi can line up his foreign trips later this year than to save their own people. 

But who cares - SaffronNazis don't need no stinking vaccine to survive. All they need is hate.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bambi

HostileInsurgent said:


> Poor liberandus, low life trolls.
> View attachment 732450
> 
> 
> So much shortage.
> View attachment 732448


I tried to get the source but the oldest one was from dawn

The only news I can find on TOI is this









Coronavirus vaccination: India has Covid vaccine stocks for 5.5 days, 1 more week’s in pipeline | India News - Times of India


India News: Data collated from the Union health ministry shows that states have on average just over five days of vaccine stocks remaining at their current levels




m.timesofindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Bambi said:


> I tried to get the source but the oldest one was from dawn
> 
> The only news I can find on TOI is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus vaccination: India has Covid vaccine stocks for 5.5 days, 1 more week’s in pipeline | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: Data collated from the Union health ministry shows that states have on average just over five days of vaccine stocks remaining at their current levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.timesofindia.com


Production is going and is not stopping. Now Sputnik-V is being manufactured in India and now Johnson and Johnson single dose vaccine is going to be manufactured in India under QUAD.

Not to forget 2 more indigenous vaccines will be ready for production in India by the end of the year.


----------



## xeuss

HostileInsurgent said:


> Poor liberandus, low life trolls.
> View attachment 732450
> 
> 
> So much shortage.
> View attachment 732448



Are you sure they all got the Covid vaccine??









Three women given rabies vaccine instead of COVID-19 jab in U.P.


District Magistrate orders inquiry into incident




www.thehindu.com


----------



## HostileInsurgent

xeuss said:


> Are you sure they all got the Covid vaccine??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three women given rabies vaccine instead of COVID-19 jab in U.P.
> 
> 
> District Magistrate orders inquiry into incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thehindu.com


Should I tell you Maharashtra and other congress governed states? Your Congress and Left governed states appoint for next to all cases in India. Now cry in the corner.


----------



## Bambi

D


HostileInsurgent said:


> Should I tell you Maharashtra and other congress governed states? Your Congress and Left governed states appoint for next to all cases in India. Now cry in the corner.


Don't answer to derailment the topic is running out of vaccines as far as I can tell we have not run out that is it


----------



## xeuss

Bambi said:


> D
> 
> Don't answer to derailment the topic is running out of vaccines as far as I can tell we have not run out that is it



Almost


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380368133198860288

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

xeuss said:


> Almost
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380368133198860288


So why is graph increasing? We don’t trust the Congress, especially the one in Maharashtra government. Too much BS has happened in Maharashtra since Thackeray took power. Utter BS.


----------



## Bambi

xeuss said:


> Are you sure they all got the Covid vaccine??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three women given rabies vaccine instead of COVID-19 jab in U.P.
> 
> 
> District Magistrate orders inquiry into incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thehindu.com





xeuss said:


> Almost
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380368133198860288




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380137790600478725

Yes I believe her bye 

People have to believe these 2 bit journalists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Bambi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380137790600478725
> 
> Yes I believe her bye
> 
> People have to believe these 2 bit journalists


They are oppressed liberandus of India. Then if you arrest them for fearmongering and fake news they will start swiping their victim card, “fascist hindutva regime silencing its critics, death of democracy”. And I’m not exaggerating. This is what happened in 26 Feb riots. CaravanIndia posted fake news of a man died in tractor accident to be killed by police firing but when it was proved to be fearmongering fake news, the account was withheld in India and then libtards like Xeuss started crying “fascist hindutva regime silencing its critics, death of democracy” and then the account was un-withheld in India under pressure.


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

xeuss said:


> But who cares - SaffronNazis don't need no stinking vaccine to survive. All they need is hate.


And some Baba Ramdev Coronil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Just an attempt to create hysteria by godi media so that stupid people would buy these used and dangerous covid vaccines. No one needs vaccine for this fake pandemic all that's needed is to stop highly inaccurate rt pcr test and covid will vanish soon enough


----------



## doorstar

HostileInsurgent said:


> Poor liberandus, low life trolls


 personal abuse @Foxtrot Alpha


HostileInsurgent said:


> So much shortage.


 deflection


HostileInsurgent said:


> They are oppressed liberandus of India. Then if you arrest them for fearmongering and fake news they will start swiping their victim card, “fascist hindutva regime silencing its critics, death of democracy”. And I’m not exaggerating. This is what happened in 26 Feb riots. CaravanIndia posted fake news of a man died in tractor accident to be killed by police firing but when it was proved to be fearmongering fake news, the account was withheld in India and then libtards like Xeuss started crying “fascist hindutva regime silencing its critics, death of democracy” and then the account was un-withheld in India under pressure.


more abuse and misinformation


Capt. Karnage said:


> Just an attempt to create hysteria by godi media so that stupid people would buy these used and dangerous covid vaccines. No one needs vaccine for this fake pandemic all that's needed is to stop highly inaccurate rt pcr test and covid will vanish soon enough


endangering lives by making up crap





bbc.co.uk 

*Covid-19 vaccination: Is India running out of doses?*
Soutik Biswas





*Soutik Biswas*
India correspondent



Many vaccination centres have shut down in Mumbai, one of the worst-hit cities

*For the past two days, Sanjay Kumar has been trying to get himself and his ageing mother vaccinated against coronavirus in the northern Indian state of Uttar Pradesh.*

"I called up three private hospitals in my neighbourhood and all of them said they had run out of doses," says Dr Kumar, a social scientist, who lives in Ghaziabad, on the outskirts of Delhi.
One of them is a 50-bed neighbourhood hospital. "We have zero stock of vaccines and are not taking bookings because people come for jabs and get into fights (when we tell them we have no stocks)," a front office worker said. At another hospital where Dr Kumar unsuccessfully sought a booking, officials said they had run out of doses on Wednesday evening. "We have no other option but to turn people away," an employee said.

As India grapples with a deadly second wave of Covid-19 infections - with an average of more than 90,000 cases daily from 1 April - its vaccination drive appears to be struggling. Half a dozen states are reporting a shortage of doses even as the federal government insists that there's enough in stock.

In the western state of Maharashtra, which is reporting more than half of India's new infections, the inoculation programme appears to be grinding to a halt. The local government says its current stock of 1.5 million doses will last only for three days. Vaccination centres have been shut in the state capital, Mumbai, and parts of Kolhapur, Sangli and Satara districts. "If the vaccines don't come in three days, we will be forced to stop the drive," state Health Minister Rajesh Tope told reporters.




India has administered over 90 million doses of vaccines so far

Federal Health Minister Harsh Vardhan says the "allegations" of vaccine scarcity are "utterly baseless" - more than 40 million doses are "in stock or nearing delivery", he claims. He blames states for trying to "divert attention from their poor vaccination efforts by just continuously shifting the goalposts". Mr Vardhan believes the states which are complaining of shortages have not even fully vaccinated their frontline workers.

That may not be entirely true. Vaccine shortages seem to be a reality in some states who have managed to vaccinate quickly, according to Oommen C Kurian of the Observer Research Foundation, a Delhi-based think tank. He told me that the shortage might be triggered by a "mismatch between the claimed production capacity of Indian vaccine makers and the actual produced doses over the last four months or so".

India's vaccination drive, the world's biggest, began on 16 January, and aims to cover 250 million people by July. Initially limited to healthcare workers and frontline staff, it has been since extended in stages to people above 60; those between 45 and 59 who have other illnesses; and those above 45.

More than 90 million doses of two approved vaccines - one developed by AstraZeneca with Oxford University (Covishield) and one by Indian firm Bharat BioTech (Covaxin) - have been given so far. An average of three million jabs are being administered daily. Also, India has so far shipped 64 million doses of vaccines to 85 countries. Some are in form of "gifts", others in line with commercial agreements signed between the vaccine makers and the recipient nations, and the rest under the Covax scheme, which is led by the World Health Organisation (WHO).




Demand for jabs has gone up as India battles a second wave of infections

When it comes to vaccine manufacture, India is a powerhouse. It runs a massive immunisation programme, makes 60% of the world's vaccines and is home to half a dozen major manufacturers, including the Serum Institute of India - the largest in the world. But a large-scale adult vaccination programme against a virulent pathogen like SARS-Cov2, the virus that causes Covid-19, is posing unprecedented challenges.

For one, experts say the vaccination drive needs to pick up a lot more pace in order to meet its target. It is not clear whether the country has enough vaccines and state capacity to expand the drive.

The key question, as many have been speculating, is whether India has enough stock of doses to speed up the drive and expand coverage to include the young. Some are wondering whether India did the right thing by sending millions of doses abroad as part of its much hyped "vaccine diplomacy".
















Serum Institute of India, which makes the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine, known locally as Covishield, has provided some clues. This week, it said its production capacity was "very stressed". Adar Poonawalla, the head of the firm, said in an interview on Indian television that "we are still short of being able to supply to every Indian."

Serum says it has been providing 65-70 million doses every month to India, and exported a total of nearly an equal amount of doses since it began production early this year.

In January the firm told the BBC that it was aiming to boost production to 100 million doses a month. Now it says it would not be able to meet the target before the end of June because of time taken to repair damages from a fire at its facilities in the western city of Pune in January. Then Mr Poonawalla had said there would be no impact on the production of Covishield, "due to multiple production buildings that I had kept in reserve to deal with such contingencies".

The firm says a squeeze on finances is also hampering the drive to ramp up production. Mr Poonawala is seeking $400m (£290m) in government assistance or bank finance to invest in expanding capacity. Serum is selling a dose of the vaccine at $2 to India's government and "this rate is not enough to sustain further expansion," he says.





Vaccinators arrive at a village in Gujarat to inoculate brick kiln workers

"This was not budget or planned initially because we were supposed to export [more] and get the funding from exporting countries. Now that is not happening and we have to find other innovative ways to build our capacity, so we can support our nation in light of the surge in cases," Mr Poonawala told NDTV.

Clearly, India's vaccine "shortage" will have a worldwide impact.

Last month India placed a temporary hold on all exports of the Oxford-AstraZeneca coronavirus vaccine. Serum says it shipped 30 million doses to Covax in January and February - half of its capacity - and now there's a shortfall of "30-40 million [export] doses".

"We have told them the need [for doses] is India is so severe that we need to prioritise Indian needs over that of exports," Mr Poonawala told CNBC-TV18. He also told Business Standard newspaper that Astra Zeneca had sent his firm a "legal notice (for delays in supplying the vaccine) and the Indian government is also aware of that".

Experts say the vaccine shortages in parts of India could be because of supply bottlenecks. Vaccine makers had also possibly "oversold" their capacities while taking orders from all over the world. "As the cases rise and vaccine hesitancy falls, the demand for doses will increase. We have to plan better," says a senior official, who preferred to remain unnamed.

At the moment, India doesn't have too many options. A new vaccine - possibly Sputnik V - is expected to be approved by June. Covovax, another coronavirus vaccine being developed by Serum Institute in partnership with American vaccine developer Novavax, is not expected to be available before September.

So India has to prioritise jabs. There's no other way to bring down the number of people dying of Covid-19 than to speedily provide shots to more than 120 million of India's elderly. This needs to be done in the next few weeks, with the help of local governments, civil society, including religious leaders and backed by focused communication campaigns, says Mr Kurien.


----------



## Protest_again

Any Pakistani and @xeuss commenting here are absolute hypocrites. Tell me what stupendous achievements have Pakistan achieved in the vaccine front?


----------



## HostileInsurgent

doorstar said:


> personal abuse @Foxtrot Alpha
> deflection
> more abuse and misinformation
> 
> endangering lives by making up crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbc.co.uk
> 
> *Covid-19 vaccination: Is India running out of doses?*
> Soutik Biswas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Soutik Biswas*
> India correspondent
> 
> 
> 
> Many vaccination centres have shut down in Mumbai, one of the worst-hit cities
> 
> *For the past two days, Sanjay Kumar has been trying to get himself and his ageing mother vaccinated against coronavirus in the northern Indian state of Uttar Pradesh.*
> 
> "I called up three private hospitals in my neighbourhood and all of them said they had run out of doses," says Dr Kumar, a social scientist, who lives in Ghaziabad, on the outskirts of Delhi.
> One of them is a 50-bed neighbourhood hospital. "We have zero stock of vaccines and are not taking bookings because people come for jabs and get into fights (when we tell them we have no stocks)," a front office worker said. At another hospital where Dr Kumar unsuccessfully sought a booking, officials said they had run out of doses on Wednesday evening. "We have no other option but to turn people away," an employee said.
> 
> As India grapples with a deadly second wave of Covid-19 infections - with an average of more than 90,000 cases daily from 1 April - its vaccination drive appears to be struggling. Half a dozen states are reporting a shortage of doses even as the federal government insists that there's enough in stock.
> 
> In the western state of Maharashtra, which is reporting more than half of India's new infections, the inoculation programme appears to be grinding to a halt. The local government says its current stock of 1.5 million doses will last only for three days. Vaccination centres have been shut in the state capital, Mumbai, and parts of Kolhapur, Sangli and Satara districts. "If the vaccines don't come in three days, we will be forced to stop the drive," state Health Minister Rajesh Tope told reporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India has administered over 90 million doses of vaccines so far
> 
> Federal Health Minister Harsh Vardhan says the "allegations" of vaccine scarcity are "utterly baseless" - more than 40 million doses are "in stock or nearing delivery", he claims. He blames states for trying to "divert attention from their poor vaccination efforts by just continuously shifting the goalposts". Mr Vardhan believes the states which are complaining of shortages have not even fully vaccinated their frontline workers.
> 
> That may not be entirely true. Vaccine shortages seem to be a reality in some states who have managed to vaccinate quickly, according to Oommen C Kurian of the Observer Research Foundation, a Delhi-based think tank. He told me that the shortage might be triggered by a "mismatch between the claimed production capacity of Indian vaccine makers and the actual produced doses over the last four months or so".
> 
> India's vaccination drive, the world's biggest, began on 16 January, and aims to cover 250 million people by July. Initially limited to healthcare workers and frontline staff, it has been since extended in stages to people above 60; those between 45 and 59 who have other illnesses; and those above 45.
> 
> More than 90 million doses of two approved vaccines - one developed by AstraZeneca with Oxford University (Covishield) and one by Indian firm Bharat BioTech (Covaxin) - have been given so far. An average of three million jabs are being administered daily. Also, India has so far shipped 64 million doses of vaccines to 85 countries. Some are in form of "gifts", others in line with commercial agreements signed between the vaccine makers and the recipient nations, and the rest under the Covax scheme, which is led by the World Health Organisation (WHO).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demand for jabs has gone up as India battles a second wave of infections
> 
> When it comes to vaccine manufacture, India is a powerhouse. It runs a massive immunisation programme, makes 60% of the world's vaccines and is home to half a dozen major manufacturers, including the Serum Institute of India - the largest in the world. But a large-scale adult vaccination programme against a virulent pathogen like SARS-Cov2, the virus that causes Covid-19, is posing unprecedented challenges.
> 
> For one, experts say the vaccination drive needs to pick up a lot more pace in order to meet its target. It is not clear whether the country has enough vaccines and state capacity to expand the drive.
> 
> The key question, as many have been speculating, is whether India has enough stock of doses to speed up the drive and expand coverage to include the young. Some are wondering whether India did the right thing by sending millions of doses abroad as part of its much hyped "vaccine diplomacy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serum Institute of India, which makes the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine, known locally as Covishield, has provided some clues. This week, it said its production capacity was "very stressed". Adar Poonawalla, the head of the firm, said in an interview on Indian television that "we are still short of being able to supply to every Indian."
> 
> Serum says it has been providing 65-70 million doses every month to India, and exported a total of nearly an equal amount of doses since it began production early this year.
> 
> In January the firm told the BBC that it was aiming to boost production to 100 million doses a month. Now it says it would not be able to meet the target before the end of June because of time taken to repair damages from a fire at its facilities in the western city of Pune in January. Then Mr Poonawalla had said there would be no impact on the production of Covishield, "due to multiple production buildings that I had kept in reserve to deal with such contingencies".
> 
> The firm says a squeeze on finances is also hampering the drive to ramp up production. Mr Poonawala is seeking $400m (£290m) in government assistance or bank finance to invest in expanding capacity. Serum is selling a dose of the vaccine at $2 to India's government and "this rate is not enough to sustain further expansion," he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccinators arrive at a village in Gujarat to inoculate brick kiln workers
> 
> "This was not budget or planned initially because we were supposed to export [more] and get the funding from exporting countries. Now that is not happening and we have to find other innovative ways to build our capacity, so we can support our nation in light of the surge in cases," Mr Poonawala told NDTV.
> 
> Clearly, India's vaccine "shortage" will have a worldwide impact.
> 
> Last month India placed a temporary hold on all exports of the Oxford-AstraZeneca coronavirus vaccine. Serum says it shipped 30 million doses to Covax in January and February - half of its capacity - and now there's a shortfall of "30-40 million [export] doses".
> 
> "We have told them the need [for doses] is India is so severe that we need to prioritise Indian needs over that of exports," Mr Poonawala told CNBC-TV18. He also told Business Standard newspaper that Astra Zeneca had sent his firm a "legal notice (for delays in supplying the vaccine) and the Indian government is also aware of that".
> 
> Experts say the vaccine shortages in parts of India could be because of supply bottlenecks. Vaccine makers had also possibly "oversold" their capacities while taking orders from all over the world. "As the cases rise and vaccine hesitancy falls, the demand for doses will increase. We have to plan better," says a senior official, who preferred to remain unnamed.
> 
> At the moment, India doesn't have too many options. A new vaccine - possibly Sputnik V - is expected to be approved by June. Covovax, another coronavirus vaccine being developed by Serum Institute in partnership with American vaccine developer Novavax, is not expected to be available before September.
> 
> So India has to prioritise jabs. There's no other way to bring down the number of people dying of Covid-19 than to speedily provide shots to more than 120 million of India's elderly. This needs to be done in the next few weeks, with the help of local governments, civil society, including religious leaders and backed by focused communication campaigns, says Mr Kurien.
> media captionInside the Indian company betting big on vaccines


So you could have asked for edit of the highlighted sentence, you deleted it purposely to serve your propaganda.


----------



## onebyone

Neha Arora and Francis Mascarenhas
Fri, April 9, 2021, 11:36 AM·3 min read


By Neha Arora and Francis Mascarenhas
NEW DELHI (Reuters) -India reported another record number of new COVID-19 infections on Friday and daily deaths hit their highest in more than five months, as it battles a second wave of infections and states complain of a persistent vaccine shortage.
Evoking memories of the last national lockdown when tens of thousands of people walked on foot back to their homes, hundreds of migrants in badly affected Mumbai packed into trains as bars, malls and restaurants have again been forced to down shutters.

One of those fleeing was Surender Puri, who recently lost his job as a cook at a restaurant in Mumbai's suburb.
"There is no other option for me except to return because cooking is the only skill I brought to Mumbai," said Puri, 31, as he waited to board a train back to his village in the country's east.
The fledgling exodus could also spread the virus to India's smaller towns and villages. The second surge has already been faster than the first, which peaked in September last year with 97,000 cases a day.
The world's second most-populous country reported 131,968 new infections and 780 deaths on Friday - the biggest daily increase in fatalities since mid-October. Most of the cases again came from Maharashtra, where Mumbai is located.
India's overall caseload has swelled to 13.06 million - the third-highest after the United States and Brazil - and total deaths to 167,642. India's total number of infections inched closer to Brazil's 13.28 million.
The government blames the resurgence mainly on crowding and a reluctance to wear masks as businesses had nearly fully reopened since February, only to be partially shut down again as case have galloped.
'CASUAL APPROACH'
Election rallies, where politicians including Modi and Interior Minister Amit Shah have greeted hundreds of thousands of supporters, most of them not wearing masks, continued this week despite the record surge in cases.
"We all know that it's because of the casual approach that has been adopted unfortunately by the society and some sort of laxity everywhere in following the discipline of the COVID- appropriate behaviour," Health Minister Harsh Vardhan told a news conference, explaining the unexpected spike.
He denied on Thursday there was any shortage of shots for the groups eligible for vaccination, with more than 43 million doses in stock or in the pipeline. India has been inoculating about 4 million people a day, tough only to those aged over 45 and health and front-line workers.
But several states, which are not ruled by Prime Minister Narendra Modi's party, have disputed the minister's claim and said they were rationing vaccines as the federal government was not refilling stocks in time.
Rahul Gandhi, the face of the main opposition Congress party, blamed the Modi government for exporting tens of millions of vaccine doses instead of focusing on immunisations at home.
"Was the export of vaccines also an 'oversight', like many other decisions of this government, or an effort to garner publicity at the cost of our own citizens?" he asked in a letter to Modi.
He also sought for an "immediate moratorium on vaccine exports". The government said on Thursday domestic demand would dictate future shipments but there was no export ban.
(Reporting by Neha Arora; Additional reporting by Jatindra Dash and Rama Venkat Editing by Shri Navaratnam, Krishna N. Das and Raissa Kasolowsky)










India's COVID-19 infections, deaths surge as migrants start to flee cities


NEW DELHI (Reuters) -India reported another record number of new COVID-19 infections on Friday and daily deaths hit their highest in more than five months, as it battles a second wave of infections and states complain of a persistent vaccine shortage. Evoking memories of the last national...




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

The other problem is that India allowed Holi to go ahead which has massively spread the disease around.

Hopefully Pakistan will be more sensible and restrict Eid celebrations aswell. Common Sense needs to prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

onebyone said:


> Neha Arora and Francis Mascarenhas
> Fri, April 9, 2021, 11:36 AM·3 min read
> 
> 
> By Neha Arora and Francis Mascarenhas
> NEW DELHI (Reuters) -India reported another record number of new COVID-19 infections on Friday and daily deaths hit their highest in more than five months, as it battles a second wave of infections and states complain of a persistent vaccine shortage.
> Evoking memories of the last national lockdown when tens of thousands of people walked on foot back to their homes, hundreds of migrants in badly affected Mumbai packed into trains as bars, malls and restaurants have again been forced to down shutters.
> 
> One of those fleeing was Surender Puri, who recently lost his job as a cook at a restaurant in Mumbai's suburb.
> "There is no other option for me except to return because cooking is the only skill I brought to Mumbai," said Puri, 31, as he waited to board a train back to his village in the country's east.
> The fledgling exodus could also spread the virus to India's smaller towns and villages. The second surge has already been faster than the first, which peaked in September last year with 97,000 cases a day.
> The world's second most-populous country reported 131,968 new infections and 780 deaths on Friday - the biggest daily increase in fatalities since mid-October. Most of the cases again came from Maharashtra, where Mumbai is located.
> India's overall caseload has swelled to 13.06 million - the third-highest after the United States and Brazil - and total deaths to 167,642. India's total number of infections inched closer to Brazil's 13.28 million.
> The government blames the resurgence mainly on crowding and a reluctance to wear masks as businesses had nearly fully reopened since February, only to be partially shut down again as case have galloped.
> 'CASUAL APPROACH'
> Election rallies, where politicians including Modi and Interior Minister Amit Shah have greeted hundreds of thousands of supporters, most of them not wearing masks, continued this week despite the record surge in cases.
> "We all know that it's because of the casual approach that has been adopted unfortunately by the society and some sort of laxity everywhere in following the discipline of the COVID- appropriate behaviour," Health Minister Harsh Vardhan told a news conference, explaining the unexpected spike.
> He denied on Thursday there was any shortage of shots for the groups eligible for vaccination, with more than 43 million doses in stock or in the pipeline. India has been inoculating about 4 million people a day, tough only to those aged over 45 and health and front-line workers.
> But several states, which are not ruled by Prime Minister Narendra Modi's party, have disputed the minister's claim and said they were rationing vaccines as the federal government was not refilling stocks in time.
> Rahul Gandhi, the face of the main opposition Congress party, blamed the Modi government for exporting tens of millions of vaccine doses instead of focusing on immunisations at home.
> "Was the export of vaccines also an 'oversight', like many other decisions of this government, or an effort to garner publicity at the cost of our own citizens?" he asked in a letter to Modi.
> He also sought for an "immediate moratorium on vaccine exports". The government said on Thursday domestic demand would dictate future shipments but there was no export ban.
> (Reporting by Neha Arora; Additional reporting by Jatindra Dash and Rama Venkat Editing by Shri Navaratnam, Krishna N. Das and Raissa Kasolowsky)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India's COVID-19 infections, deaths surge as migrants start to flee cities
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI (Reuters) -India reported another record number of new COVID-19 infections on Friday and daily deaths hit their highest in more than five months, as it battles a second wave of infections and states complain of a persistent vaccine shortage. Evoking memories of the last national...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Double Mutant playing its part and then the infighting between the states for Vaccines... Maharashtra MP today said he will block Vaccine going through the states if his state doesn't get vaccines..


----------



## Type59

Election rallies could have been livestreamed. Modi intelligence has no limits.


----------



## mike2000 is back

onebyone said:


> rallies, where politicians including Modi and Interior Minister Amit Shah have greeted hundreds of thousands of supporters, most of them not wearing masks, continued this week despite the record surge in cases.


So the leader of a country himself is going out and encouraging supporters to gather by the thousands despite covid 19 decimating the country. So how can this leader even have the authority and legitimacy to talk about isolation and rules against covid and his people will take him seriously? I'm surprised people there are not even calling for his resignation or something. You just can't do something like this and get away with it in a real democracy. You have to be held accountable. Norway's PM got fined and called out just for hosting a 9 member family party gathering for her birthday. And here we have a PM gathering thousands in the open publicly most with no precautions against Covid and no charges are brought against him. 
THIS INDEED IS A BIG MESS.


----------



## Dalit

These are the same Indians that used to wish death to Pakistanis. Look at them today.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Ali_Baba said:


> The other problem is that India allowed Holi to go ahead which has massively spread the disease around.
> 
> Hopefully Pakistan will be more sensible and restrict Eid celebrations aswell. Common Sense needs to prevail.


Seems the spread will only get worse , since it's seems it's not been taken very seriously. They might be heading for a lockdown again at this rate.


----------



## Daghalodi




----------



## vi-va

India reach 200 thousands new cases per day
Actually there are many analysis that India has 300 millions to 600 millions infections.

BJP/Modi *COVID-19 lockdown in India *is the best decision he made. Genius.

















India’s Covid-19 cases hit new record as crowds mass at Ganges for Hindu festival


India's new coronavirus infections hit a record on Wednesday, as crowds ofpilgrims gathered for a religious festival despite oxygen shortages and strict curbs in other areas.




www.france24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
7


----------



## Musalman

I remember when COVID started how Indian media bashed the "Tablieegi Jamat", its people were trashed and beaten up by the people for spreading COVID.
However, nothing is being said to these nude sadhoos on the nude beaches of Ganges. Double standards I guess. I don't see Arnab Gowsawami insulting these sadhoos as he insulted the tableegis.

‘People who defamed Tablighi Jamaat now silent on Kumbh Mela’: Maha minster - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Wikki019

India be like: why no Indian variant, why we should stay behind

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## vi-va

Wikki019 said:


> India be like: why no Indian variant, why we should stay behind


No test, no Indian variant. I believe there are Indian variant since 300-600 millions infections. But they just don't know where is it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

India has become a covid disaster because of its attempt to appease hinduism and hindutva

Just another gift from hindutva extremism since 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## newb3e

no issue all covid +VE are Muslims or Tableeghis .... hindus are immune to covid!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Holy varanasi and holier ganges not helping them...


----------



## Jazzbot

newb3e said:


> no issue all covid +VE are Muslims or Tableeghis .... hindus are immune to covid!




So now you are able to realize the real power of drinking cow piss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Isn't it a public place and gathering, how disgusting is the naked bathing, shouldn't be allowed.


Looks so uncivilized and bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

This is the stupidity in a different order. Good luck, India!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

newb3e said:


> i think its not cow piss but gunga water thats making hindus immune!


Ganga has turned into a big sewerage nullah, and with millions bathing getting dirtier by the day, there are pics of dead bodies floating on the river and dogs scavenging them... horrendous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

newb3e said:


> i think its not cow piss but gunga water thats making hindus immune!




There are so many supernatural things with these pajits, hard to guess which one is at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## newb3e

N.Siddiqui said:


> Isn't it a public place and gathering, how disgusting is the naked bathing, shouldn't be allowed.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382218298905948160

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## UKBengali

So, where are the Hinduvtas who were blaming the Muslims for spreading the virus at the start of this pandemic last March/April?


Totally irresponsible behaviour from the Indian government to allow mass gatherings that will spread the virus in the crowds, and then they will go back to their cities, towns and villages and seed the virus across the country.

Although, India can "afford" to allow the virus to run rampant due to its young and slim population, they run a high risk of generating a "mutant" variant that can evade the current vaccines as their population is massive. The other real risk is that a "mutant" variant may start attacking young and healthy people as well.


Why is the UK government not imposing travel hotel quarantines on India just like they rightly did to Pakistan and BD?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rollno21

Jazzbot said:


> There are so many supernatural things with these pajits, hard to guess which one is at work.


Dude in your country every 4 th person being tested is covid positive.


----------



## Jazzbot

Rollno21 said:


> Dude in your country every 4 th person being tested is covid positive.




Ok, and how does it relate to the topic of this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

Jazzbot said:


> Ok, and how does it relate to the topic of this thread?


Look at the previous post of yours mocking,I was reminding you where your country stands before you mock others


----------



## Jazzbot

Rollno21 said:


> Look at the previous post of yours mocking,I was reminding you where your country stands before you mock others




Ok, thanks for the reminder. Now can you comment on India's covid situation if you are done with reminding others about their country? The thread is about India and Covid, just in case you forgot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

UKBengali said:


> So, where are the Hinduvtas who were blaming the Muslims for spreading the virus at the start of this pandemic last March/April?
> 
> 
> Totally irresponsible behaviour from the Indian government to allow mass gatherings that will spread the virus in the crowds, and then they will go back to their cities, towns and villages and seed the virus across the country.
> 
> Although, India can "afford" to allow the virus to run rampant due to its young and slim population, they run a high risk of generating a "mutant" variant that can evade the current vaccines as their population is massive. The other real risk is that a "mutant" variant may start attacking young and healthy people as well.
> 
> 
> Why is the UK government not imposing travel hotel quarantines on India just like they rightly did to Pakistan and BD?


Hindutva don't use logic, they have supernatural power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Rollno21 said:


> Dude in your country every 4 th person being tested is covid positive.


wow!!!

Modi g and yindu delusional claims 
we are supa vaccine makers we will eradicate virus ji from the world!!

but but but india is on top so what eveey 4th person in Pakistan is +ve!!

wah Modi g wah!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## vi-va

vi-va said:


> India reach 200 thousands new cases per day
> Actually there are many analysis that India has 300 millions to 600 millions infections.
> 
> BJP/Modi *COVID-19 lockdown in India *is the best decision he made. Genius.
> 
> View attachment 734214
> 
> 
> View attachment 734216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India’s Covid-19 cases hit new record as crowds mass at Ganges for Hindu festival
> 
> 
> India's new coronavirus infections hit a record on Wednesday, as crowds ofpilgrims gathered for a religious festival despite oxygen shortages and strict curbs in other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com


bad body shapes. 
No women?


----------



## User

vi-va said:


> India reach 200 thousands new cases per day
> Actually there are many analysis that India has 300 millions to 600 millions infections.
> 
> BJP/Modi *COVID-19 lockdown in India *is the best decision he made. Genius.
> 
> View attachment 734214
> 
> 
> View attachment 734216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India’s Covid-19 cases hit new record as crowds mass at Ganges for Hindu festival
> 
> 
> India's new coronavirus infections hit a record on Wednesday, as crowds ofpilgrims gathered for a religious festival despite oxygen shortages and strict curbs in other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com


This is alarming!
PDF management should ask Indians to wear masks while visiting PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## UKBengali

vi-va said:


> India reach 200 thousands new cases per day
> Actually there are many analysis that India has 300 millions to 600 millions infections.
> 
> BJP/Modi *COVID-19 lockdown in India *is the best decision he made. Genius.
> 
> View attachment 734214
> 
> 
> View attachment 734216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India’s Covid-19 cases hit new record as crowds mass at Ganges for Hindu festival
> 
> 
> India's new coronavirus infections hit a record on Wednesday, as crowds ofpilgrims gathered for a religious festival despite oxygen shortages and strict curbs in other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com




Damn, some of these men are naked!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## manlion



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

ab mary ga pakistan corona ki maut

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## kuge

UKBengali said:


> Damn, some of these men are naked!


why the angst ? it is a land of freedom of expressions in diversity...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Valar.

What's more troubling is that India's entire cases in last 14 months are 14 millions. Out of which, 1.85 million cases are from last 2 weeks alone. That is, 13% of entire case load are from just last half a month. What's more troubling is that it doesn't seem to stop any time soon. A Covid Tsunami is what media calling it.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Valar. said:


> What's more troubling is that India's entire cases in last 14 months are 14 millions. Out of which, 1.85 million cases are from last 2 weeks alone. That is, 13% of entire case load are from just last half a month. What's more troubling is that it doesn't seem to stop any time soon. A Covid Tsunami is what media calling it.




I think there are twin reasons:


1. Open borders between UK and India has allowed the UK variant that is 50% more transmissible in.

2. Indians have relaxed their social distancing to almost zero after they seem to have achieved "herd immunity" with the previous variant that was less transmissible.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Their government need to stop thinking only about money and impose new lockdown restrictions.


----------



## UKBengali

mike2000 is back said:


> Their government need to stop thinking only about money and impose new lockdown restrictions.





It is not just about money but a government with religious zealots that hold sway.

That picture of thousands gathered on the Ganges for a religious festival from all over India with zero social distancing shows the Indian goverment's priorities.


----------



## Rollno21

newb3e said:


> wow!!!
> 
> Modi g and yindu delusional claims
> we are supa vaccine makers we will eradicate virus ji from the world!!
> 
> but but but india is on top so what eveey 4th person in Pakistan is +ve!!
> 
> wah Modi g wah!!


Are you dumb,your whole population is less than the population of our minorities ,that's how large India is,If you take absolute numbers India will be ahead ,but when you look at percentage of population you guys are way ahead.on top of that we atleast work on vaccines to prevent it and you guys do nothing other than talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## bshifter

Since cow urine not working maybe nuclear water will enhance immunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mad Scientist 2.0



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Rollno21 said:


> Are you dumb,your whole population is less than the population of our minorities ,that's how large India is,If you take absolute numbers India will be ahead ,but when you look at percentage of population you guys are way ahead.on top of that we atleast work on vaccines to prevent it and you guys do nothing other than talk.



ironic coming from indian who believe perception is more important than reality! crazy stuff you drink!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Rollno21

newb3e said:


> ironic coming from indian who believe perception is more important than reality! crazy stuff you drink!


It's not perception it's percentage.


----------



## Baibars_1260

....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Valar.

A good read...









India Is Facing a Deadly Second Wave of COVID-19. Experts Say It's the Worst-Hit Country In the World


Experts say there could be as many as 30 times more infections in India than the official statistics




time.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Rollno21 said:


> It's not perception it's percentage.


okay supa! 

kindly enjoy the mela and spread some more virus!


Valar. said:


> A good read...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India Is Facing a Deadly Second Wave of COVID-19. Experts Say It's the Worst-Hit Country In the World
> 
> 
> Experts say there could be as many as 30 times more infections in India than the official statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com


fakenewj! whole world is jealous of supa powa india and wants it to fail! reality is india has vaccinated 100% hindus minus dalit muslim and christian!
hindu ab khatay may nai mitrrrun jarra ganga may dopki toh lagao!

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Mad Scientist 2.0 said:


>


Dost he hamara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

😂😂😂😂

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

People have short memory.

Let me refresh it, specially the resident from east.






11 month ago:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

hussain0216 said:


> Whilst the Hindus have cow shit parties they try to target Indian Muslims
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382578192225951746


indians love their cows and piss and dung!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Rollno21

newb3e said:


> okay supa!
> 
> kindly enjoy the mela and spread some more virus!
> 
> fakenewj! whole world is jealous of supa powa india and wants it to fail! reality is india has vaccinated 100% hindus minus dalit muslim and christian!
> hindu ab khatay may nai mitrrrun jarra ganga may dopki toh lagao!


Is it because of mela the virus is spreading in Pakistan.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

hussain0216 said:


> Whilst the Hindus have cow shit parties they try to target Indian Muslims
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382578192225951746



Indians enjoying the shitshow, literally.


----------



## newb3e

Rollno21 said:


> Is it because of mela the virus is spreading in Pakistan.



just because you associate with something you dont have to defend illogical things!

regards!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Musalman said:


> I remember when COVID started how Indian media bashed the "Tablieegi Jamat", its people were trashed and beaten up by the people for spreading COVID.
> However, nothing is being said to these nude sadhoos on the nude beaches of Ganges. Double standards I guess. I don't see Arnab Gowsawami insulting these sadhoos as he insulted the tableegis.
> 
> ‘People who defamed Tablighi Jamaat now silent on Kumbh Mela’: Maha minster - YouTube



They wear no mask  , swimming around in dirty river with sewage , which spreads covid further

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Rollno21

newb3e said:


> just because you associate with something you dont have to defend illogical things!
> 
> regards!


I don't ,I speak truth .the virus is spreading rapidly in subcontinent. Melas or tabdilies only increasing the spread.we just have to be prepared.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

UKBengali said:


> Why is the UK government not imposing travel hotel quarantines on India just like they rightly did to Pakistan and BD?




I am highly suspicious of the these Indian origin ministers within Boris cabinet playing their dirty role here. 

It's pure geopolitics at play here banning Pakistan and BD. But actually it's worse since Boris government has not banned India who now has it's own "Indian variant" of virus. This government is playing with the lives of Citizens by not putting India into red list. 

Geopolitics has gone beyond being rational.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Vanguard One

Another 250,000 infections yesterday.

India is such a shithole.


Taimoor Khan said:


> Indians enjoying the shitshow, literally.



Another 250,000 infections yesterday.

India is such a shithole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Millions dead people not been able to see their loved ones for one last time India may not be doing the right thing to control this covid 19 but it should not have got this far why was it not contained. Cow dung and piss did not start this those figures are fun for kids here to score points but those deaths are real and this should not have come to this . Most of us here are ok we were born into a place where we can take a piss on a forum but others have lost everything and thinking about how to feed their kids . India the shithole think what you want but we the victims we not cause this


----------



## Salza

Because assemble in India vaccine is third class vaccine in real


----------



## KurtisBrian

maybe people from the UK spread it, like others here have been saying was done in Pakistan.


----------



## Daghalodi

hussain0216 said:


> Whilst the Hindus have cow shit parties they try to target Indian Muslims
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382578192225951746


----------



## newb3e

Rollno21 said:


> I don't ,I speak truth .the virus is spreading rapidly in subcontinent. Melas or tabdilies only increasing the spread.we just have to be prepared.


i visited r/indiaspeaks and your fellow modi bakhts/safrooni boys think mela is okay but namaz is an issue! and imo both should be banned for atleast 3 weeks! but Modi the 56 inch boobie dont have balls to ban Mela but i am sure he will find a way to blame Muslims for spreading virus in Hindu mela!

crazy place India!

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Valar.

Apparently, the number of deaths are much higher.









India accused of hiding alarming Covid-19 reality amid soaring cases


The accusations come after India recorded the world's highest single-day Covid case tally.




www.nzherald.co.nz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 8888888888888

Looking at the news, it look as if India want to conduct population control.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yuba

India should have cancelled all large gatherings until things got better no excuses really why even have lockdowns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Musalman said:


> I remember when COVID started how Indian media bashed the "Tablieegi Jamat", its people were trashed and beaten up by the people for spreading COVID.
> However, nothing is being said to these nude sadhoos on the nude beaches of Ganges. Double standards I guess. I don't see Arnab Gowsawami insulting these sadhoos as he insulted the tableegis.
> 
> ‘People who defamed Tablighi Jamaat now silent on Kumbh Mela’: Maha minster - YouTube



I remember when IK offered to help India with Covid and their chief terrorist was moking it by saying "Hamara Covid budget Pakistan ke total budget se zyada hay", now thanking anyone who is willing to give 10 million in covid support fund LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

BJP/Modi mismanagement.
Pakistan didn't use national lockdown to prevent pandemic, less damage to the economy. Instead, IK administration locked down specific areas where virus found.

India/Modi use national lockdown without any advance notice, hundreds of millions Indians *walk back home*, spread the virus across India. What a stupid policy? Many of them even have to walk hundreds of miles.

India lock down for 2 month in total, economy collapsed. More importantly, ordinary Indians are bearing the most damage.

The most stupid policy isn't lock down. India started lock down since 25 March,2020. What did India government do before that? Nothing. The warning from Wuhan, China is on 23 January 2020, which means BJP/Modi has more than 2 month to do something about it.
Nothing, absolutely nothing.

When China is in pandemic, what did BJP/Modi do against China? Keep provoking China on the border, Ladakh to be specific.
India try very hard to take advantage of China on Ladakh, thought China had no resource to respond.
While China get out of Pandemic, but BJP/Modi screw things up


The China government put people lives as first priority. What did BJP/Modi do? Voting first.
The stupid festival during pandemic itself tells everything.

BJP/Modi don't care. Then what the hell lock down to kill economy last year?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## manlion



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

Was it ever under control?




Mad Scientist 2.0 said:


>


----------



## Baibars_1260

Bambi said:


> What numerous instances ?
> Thier is only one link which you spam


Will report you too. Unfortunately.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

vi-va said:


> India reach 200 thousands new cases per day
> Actually there are many analysis that India has 300 millions to 600 millions infections.
> 
> BJP/Modi *COVID-19 lockdown in India *is the best decision he made. Genius.
> 
> View attachment 734214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India’s Covid-19 cases hit new record as crowds mass at Ganges for Hindu festival
> 
> 
> India's new coronavirus infections hit a record on Wednesday, as crowds ofpilgrims gathered for a religious festival despite oxygen shortages and strict curbs in other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com



Look like this Indian IMF Chief economist is so bias:

The IMF saw a tick up by 0.6 percentage points from the previous projection to 8.6 percent for developing countries in Asia. *This is thanks to the relaxation of lockdown policies in several countries such as India.* However, *the number of Covid-19 cases, such as in Indonesia and Malaysia, holds back the prospect of higher growth. *









IMF Cuts Indonesia Growth Projection Amid Global Upgrades


The fund lowered its growth projection for Indonesia to 4.3 percent this year from January's 4.8 percent, due to Covid-19 concerns.




jakartaglobe.id





*Targeting Muslim countries ................*

This is Indonesian Covid Data that is alhamduliLLAH decreasing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tman786

Well done India. Congrats on confirmation of being the world's biggest cess pit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bambi

Indos said:


> Look like this Indian IMF Chief economist is so bias:
> 
> The IMF saw a tick up by 0.6 percentage points from the previous projection to 8.6 percent for developing countries in Asia. *This is thanks to the relaxation of lockdown policies in several countries such as India.* However, *the number of Covid-19 cases, such as in Indonesia and Malaysia, holds back the prospect of higher growth. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMF Cuts Indonesia Growth Projection Amid Global Upgrades
> 
> 
> The fund lowered its growth projection for Indonesia to 4.3 percent this year from January's 4.8 percent, due to Covid-19 concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakartaglobe.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Targeting Muslim countries ................*
> 
> This is Indonesian Covid Data that is alhamduliLLAH decreasing
> 
> 
> View attachment 734572


Gita goinath hates India she is against BJP 
I don't think it's BCS of that her father is a comminist


----------



## Baibars_1260

Shocking !










'Dead bodies all over': Lucknow funerals tell a story starkly different from UP govt's claims


On 15 April, Yogi govt's health bulletin said UP recorded 104 Covid deaths in 24 hrs. But Lucknow alone saw 108 funerals that day, and this is just at crematoriums & not cemeteries.




theprint.in




Top seer dies during Kumbh Mela 









Kumbh Mela to be suspended? Akharas in talks as Covid tally rises, top seer dies, BJP 'nudges'


Niranjani Akhara, an influential sect of Hindu saints part of Kumbh mela, has decided to conclude their activities, could see other sects follow suit, but consensus unlikely.




theprint.in

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## VkdIndian

Covidiots are galore all around. Lack of protocol following has led to this explosion. 
One expert opined that it could be called COVID fatigue due to prolonged period and people are now frustrated and giving up.
As the number of deaths has surged by a bif number some people have started taking precautions. 

Overall it is a dismal picture of apathy by governments as well as the populace.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

India is in the dire straits! And, she has the potential to take others down with her too!! This double mutant Indian strain can remain undetected while bypassing the immune system!!! It works like ISI.....


----------



## newb3e

not an issue as long as hindus get their mandir on Muslim sites!


VkdIndian said:


> Covidiots are galore all around. Lack of protocol following has led to this explosion.
> One expert opined that it could be called COVID fatigue due to prolonged period and people are now frustrated and giving up.
> As the number of deaths has surged by a bif number some people have started taking precautions.
> 
> Overall it is a dismal picture of apathy by governments as well as the populace.


is your media calling "khumb mela" covid jihad? or they still showing few muslims praying in masjids?


----------



## Dalit

Pajeet logic incoming. In a country this big tens and of thousands of cases a day are normal LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba Google

vi-va said:


> India reach 200 thousands new cases per day
> Actually there are many analysis that India has 300 millions to 600 millions infections.
> 
> BJP/Modi *COVID-19 lockdown in India *is the best decision he made. Genius.
> 
> View attachment 734214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India’s Covid-19 cases hit new record as crowds mass at Ganges for Hindu festival
> 
> 
> India's new coronavirus infections hit a record on Wednesday, as crowds ofpilgrims gathered for a religious festival despite oxygen shortages and strict curbs in other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com


They should ban testing and they will have a COVID-FREE India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

Mercifully no one traveling from India to Pakistan, and vice versa. Let's keep the border closed.
(Click on the links below )

India has become an importer of vaccines rather than exporter,https://www.tribuneindia.com/news/n...000-mt-medical-oxygen-amid-covid-surge-239506
India wants to import 50,000 MT oxygen 

But the news media are more concerned about Corona Jihad.

Sad situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

India coronavirus: Desperate Covid-19 patients turn to black market for drugs


Amid a punishing second wave, people across India are finding drugs, oxygen and beds in short supply.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Dalit

MUMBAI, April 17 (Reuters) - India reported a record daily increase of *234,692* COVID-19 infections over the last 24 hours, health ministry data showed on Saturday.

It was the eighth record daily increase in the last nine days.

Total cases reached nearly 14.5 million, second only to the United States which has reported more than 32 million infections.

India's deaths from COVID-19 rose by 1,341 to reach a total of 175,649, the data showed. (Reporting by Rajendra Jadhav; Editing by Kim Coghill)









India reports another record daily rise in COVID-19 infections


India reported a record daily increase of 234,692 COVID-19 infections over the last 24 hours, health ministry data showed on Saturday. It was the eighth record daily increase in the last nine days. Total cases reached nearly 14.5 million, second only to the United States which has reported more...




finance.yahoo.com




It is imploding. Modi sarkaar is now in COVID damage control.

LOL 

*Kumbh Mela should now only be symbolic to strengthen Covid-19 fight', says PM Modi*

Amid a huge number of people testing positive from the Kumbh Mela area in Haridwar, PM Modi on Saturday morning urged that the Kumbh Mela "should now only be symbolic" amid rising Covid-19 cases. PM Modi stressed that it will give a boost to fight against the Covid-19 pandemic.









'Kumbh Mela should now only be symbolic to strengthen Covid-19 fight', says PM Modi


Amid a huge number of people testing positive from the Kumbh Mela area in Haridwar, PM Modi on Saturday morning urged that the Kumbh Mela "should now only be symbolic" amid rising Covid-19 cases.PM Modi stressed that it will give a boost to fight against the Covid-19 pandemic




economictimes.indiatimes.com





How are the RSS sanghis going to respond to this?


----------



## Ali_Baba

Dalit said:


> *Kumbh Mela should now only be symbolic to strengthen Covid-19 fight', says PM Modi*



A bit like taking the pill after you are pregnant - pointless !!!

Another failed surgical strike from Modi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## manlion



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Riz

Dont worry scientists already helping indian janta 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383281311062786048

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

with this slow speed it will take 4347 days to having corona all of india


----------



## FuturePAF

I can’t find the video right now, but there was a quote by Bill Gates, who’s foundation has done a lot of work in public health in India, said he was glad the pandemic first appeared in China instead of India. The logic was the limitations of the Indian healthcare system wouldn’t be able to handle the burden. Unfortunately, it looks like the pandemic is surging in India.

The fatigue over this pandemic is real, but without sustained effort and vigilance not only will the virus spread but mutate into a potentially more contagious variant.


----------



## Rizwan Alam

This is heart breaking... May Allah have mercy on all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

Imran Khan said:


> with this slow speed it will take 4347 days to having corona all of india



Can you shorten this time scale!!!


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_It never ran out of control as it was never in control in the first place. 

Modi Government has placed and depended too much in herd immunity. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

When Muslims had some small gathering early last year when people barely knew about covid, they called it corona jihad and started killing Muslims.

Now you have these mega Hindu events with millions of crowds aka super spreader events in the midst of the pandemic. Can we call it hindu corona super jihad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

newb3e said:


> indians love their cows and piss and dung!



If and When we go to war with the rats to the East. We'll need to take mobile car wash with us, to clean the shit of our tanks --

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Dalit

Indian coronavirus variant has potential to ‘scupper’ lockdown easing, says professor of immunology

India should be placed on the UK’s “red list” for travel after the discovery of a new coronavirus variant, according to a leading scientist.

Prof Danny Altmann, from Imperial College London, said it was “mystifying” and “confounding” that those flying in from the country were not required to stay in a hotel.

He warned that the Indian mutation of the virus could “scupper” the UK’s path to further easing of restrictions, despite the lockdown and vaccine programme leading to cases falling to a seven-month low.

Public Health England reported that 77 cases of the B.1.617 variant, which was first discovered in India, have been found. The first were detected in specimens dating back to February, the Guardian reported on Friday.

Officials have designated the new strain a variant under investigation rather than a variant of concern, such as the Manaus (Brazilian) or South African variants.

However, Altmann said he suspected it would be escalated to a variant of concern as, like the South African variant, it holds properties that allow it to evade the coronavirus vaccines currently on offer, and because it is more transmissible, similar to the Californian version of Covid.

“I think we should be terribly concerned about it,” the professor of immunology told the BBC.

“[Variants of concern] are things that can most scupper our escape plan at the moment and give us a third wave. They are a worry.”

India is not on the government’s “red list” for travel, which refuses entry into the UK to people who have been in those countries in the previous 10 days.

British and Irish nationals, or people with UK residency rights, are able to return from red-list countries but must isolate in a quarantine hotel for 10 days.

A Downing Street spokesperson said the government’s red list of travel ban countries was “under constant review” when asked why India did not feature on it.

They added that Boris Johnson’s trip to India – his first major international visit since securing a Brexit trade deal with Brussels – was “still happening later this month”.

It was announced earlier this week that the trip would be “slightly shorter” than the initial four days planned, with most of the meetings expected to be shoehorned into a single day.

Prof Adam Finn, a member of the Joint Committee on Vaccination and Immunisation, said coronavirus variants were unlikely to set lockdown easing back to “square one” because immunity gained from vaccines “won’t just disappear”.

He said he expected a “gradual erosion” of vaccine protection as the virus evolved but not enough to “scupper” the prime minister’s roadmap.

He told Times Radio: “We’ve all expected evolution of this virus to occur from the start. I also think that we know from other viruses and previous experience that the immunity that vaccines give won’t just disappear.

“It will be a gradual erosion. It won’t be back to square one. I would be really surprised if that happened. So, I think, possibly, that interpretation is a bit pessimistic.”

India recorded a daily increase of 217,353 infections on Friday, the country’s second record in consecutive days, pushing its total since the pandemic began past 14.2m.

It comes amid a continuing decline in coronavirus infections across Britain.

About one in 480 people in private households in England had Covid-19 in the week to 10 April – the lowest figure since the week to 19 September last year, according to estimates from the Office for National Statistics.

Infection rates in Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland followed a similar trend of depreciating numbers, the data showed.









Add India to UK travel ban list to stop Covid variant, urges scientist


Indian coronavirus variant has potential to ‘scupper’ lockdown easing, says professor of immunology




www.theguardian.com




*India continues to record over 200,000 new COVID-19 cases per day*

India registered 234,692 new COVID-19 cases, the third consecutive day that the country reported over 200,000 new cases, taking the total tally to 14,526,609, said the data released by the federal health ministry on Saturday.

Besides, as many as 1,341 people died since Friday morning, as the total death toll rose to 175,649.

There are still a total of 1,679,740 active cases in the country, with an increase of 109,997 active cases through Friday, as 12,671,220 people have been cured and discharged from hospitals so far across the country.

The COVID-19 figures continue to peak in the country every day, as the federal government has ruled out imposing a complete lockdown to contain the worsening situation. While some school examinations stand cancelled, others have been postponed in the wake of COVID-19 situation.

As a precautionary measure the national capital Delhi is witnessing a weekend curfew beginning Friday night, till Monday morning.

The number of daily active cases has been on the rise over the past few weeks. In January the number of daily cases in the country had come down to below-10,000. As many as 9102 new cases were reported between January 25-26, which was the lowest in the previous 237 days.

India’s nationwide vaccination drive was kicked off on Jan. 16. So far over 119.93 million people have been vaccinated across the country.

Meanwhile, the federal government has ramped up COVID-19 testing facilities across the country, even as over 264 million tests have been conducted so far.

As many as 264,972,022 tests were conducted till Friday, out of which 1,495,397 tests were conducted on Friday alone, said the latest data issued by the Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR) on Saturday.

The national capital Delhi, which has been one of the most COVID-19 affected places in the country, witnessed nearly 19,500 new cases and 141 deaths through Friday.

So far as many as 11,793 people have died in the national capital due to COVID-19, confirmed the Delhi’s health department.





__





India continues to record over 200,000 new COVID-19 cases per day | Macau Business


International, MNA | India registered 234,692 new COVID-19 cases, the third consecutive day that the country reported over 200,000 new cases, taking the total tally to 14,526,609, said the data released by the federal health ministry on Saturday.




www.macaubusiness.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

As India’s daily tally of Covid-19 infections surge by a record 200,000-plus cases for three consecutive days, public health experts worry that a new — possibly more virulent — coronavirus variant could be racing through the crowded nation of more than 1.3 billion people.

The new variant, which has a so-called double mutation, is thought to be fueling India’s deadlier new wave of infections that has made it the world’s second worst-hit country, surpassing Brazil, and has already begun to overwhelm its hospitals and crematoriums. The Asian nation has reported more than 14.5 million Covid cases so far and more than 175,600 fatalities.

“This is a variant of interest we are following," Maria Van Kerkhove, the World Health Organization’s technical lead officer on Covid, told reporters Friday. “Having two of these mutations, which have been seen in other variants around the world, are concerning," she said, adding that there was a similarity with mutations that increase transmission as well as reduce neutralization, possibly stunting the ability of vaccines to curb them.

The new strain underscores the insidious nature of viruses and threatens to thwart containment efforts in India, despite stringent measures such as the world’s largest lockdown last year. An exploding outbreak in India risks undoing a hard-won victory over the pathogen for others too, especially as this strain has now jumped to at least 10 other countries.

Here’s what we know so far:

How did the “double mutation" variant emerge?

The new variant, called B.1.617, was initially detected in India with two mutations -- the E484Q and L452R. It was first reported late last year by a scientist in India and more details were presented before the WHO on Monday, according to Van Kerkhove.

Viruses mutate all the time, as part of evolutionary biology. Some mutations weaken the virus while others may make it stronger, enabling it to proliferate faster or cause more infections.

India’s health ministry first acknowledged the presence of such a “double mutant" at the end of March, but has downplayed it since. While it’s a variant of interest, it “has not been stamped as a ‘variant of concern’ so as to say that it is more lethal or more infectious," Aparna Mukherjee, a scientist at the Indian Council of Medical Research, which works under the nation’s health ministry, told Bloomberg TV on Friday.

The double mutation has been found in several countries like Australia, Belgium, Germany, Ireland, Namibia, New Zealand, Singapore, the U.K. and the U.S., according to an April 16 statement from the Indian government. “Higher transmissibility of this variant is not established as yet," it said.

Is it causing the record surge in infections in India?

Genome sequencing indicates the variant as a possible culprit although the Indian government hasn’t confirmed it.

The average prevalence of the variant surged to as high as 52% of samples sequenced in April from almost nothing in January, according to website tracker outbreak.info, which uses data from global repository GISAID.

In some districts in Maharashtra state -- home to the nation’s financial hub Mumbai and epicenter of the current wave that’s currently under lockdown-like rules -- the prevalence of this variant was more than 60%, according to Anurag Agrawal, director of the state-run Council of Scientific and Industrial Research’s genomics institute that’s conducting sequencing. The B.1.617 was present in samples from about 10 Indian states and while the percentage may vary, it was expected to rise as “it has two critical mutations that make it more likely to transmit and escape prior immunity," Agrawal said.

Both mutations are known to decrease -- although not completely eliminate -- the binding of the antibodies created by infection and vaccination, according to Jesse Bloom, an associate professor for genome sciences and microbiology at the University of Washington.

“Mutations at sites E484 and L452 have been observed separately, but this is the first major viral lineage that combines the two," said Bloom. “I do think that this new viral variant is important to monitor."

“We did the math -- we do believe that a lot of the increase in the reproduction number can be explained by these mutations," Nithya Balasubramanian, the head of health care research at Bernstein India, told Bloomberg TV this week. “So, yes, the mutations are a big cause for worry."

After being complacent in mapping virus genomes in recent months -- India did sequencing for less than 1% positive samples as of last month -- the country is now scrambling to cover lost ground. “We are attempting to do at least 5% of whatever samples are there," said ICMR’s Mukherjee.

“It looks like that it is spreading faster than pre-existing variants," said Rakesh Mishra, the Hyderabad-based director of the Centre for Cellular and Molecular Biology -- another Indian lab doing genome sequencing of Covid samples. “Sooner or later, it will become prevalent in the whole country, given the way it is spreading."

Has it been found outside India?

This variant has been detected in at least 10 other countries, including the US, the UK, Australia and New Zealand, according to the situation report on outbreak.info.

As of April 16, 408 sequences in the B.1.617 lineage have been detected of which 265 were found in India, the report shows. A surveillance report by the U.K. government said it has found 77 cases in England and Scotland so far, designating it as a “Variant Under Investigation."

New Zealand has temporarily suspended arrivals of its citizens and residents from India due to the spike in the number returning with Covid. Brazil was also shunned as a Covid superspreader by its neighbors who were nervous about the virus strain next door.

India’s second wave -- given its size and rapid pace -- will worry other nations that have just about managed their own outbreaks after weeks of economy-devastating lockdowns.

Is it deadlier than other variants out there?

Researchers are still trying to figure that out. The features of the double mutant variant are under investigation, but the L452R mutation is well characterized in U.S studies, according to Agrawal. It increases viral transmission by around 20% and reduces antibody efficacy by more than 50%, he said.

Globally, three worrisome variants that have so far emerged in the U.K., South Africa and Brazil have caused particular concern. Studies suggest they are more contagious, and some evidence points to one of them being more deadly while another drives reinfections.

This double mutant strain, first found in India, has begun troubling virologists everywhere.

“The B.1.617 variant has all the hallmarks of a very dangerous virus," William A. Haseltine, a former professor at Harvard Medical School wrote in Forbes on April 12. “We must do all that is possible to identify its spread and to contain it."

Do vaccines work against it?

It’s hard to know for sure without adequate data and research. India is testing whether the new variants, including the B.1.617, are capable of “immune escape or not," according to ICMR’s Mukherjee.

Immune escape refers to a pathogen’s ability to evade human bodies’ immunity response. This means antibodies created after vaccination or prior infection may not protect a person from getting infected. If the new India variant shows “immune escape" behavior, this would have deep ramifications for India’s vaccination program, which has picked up after a sluggish start and administered almost 120 million doses so far.

India has currently authorized three vaccines. Two of them are already in use while the third, Russia’s Sputnik V, was approved this week. India also fast-tracked approval for foreign vaccines this week. All of these efforts risk being jeopardized if the shots turn out to be less effective against this double mutation variant.

“It is one of the ones that’s on our radar, and in doing so, it means it’s on the radar of people around the world," said Van Kerkhove.









India has a double mutant coronavirus variant. Should we worry?


The new variant, which has a so-called double mutation, is thought to be fueling India’s deadlier new wave of infections that has made it the world’s second worst-hit country, surpassing Brazil, and has already begun to overwhelm its hospitals and crematoriums



www.livemint.com




Not only India is in big trouble, but the whole world is. RSS pandits have intentionally spread the corona virus by amassing during holi festival.

@Salmanov Your Indian friends are in trouble. Anything to say?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

RSS devotees need to be ashamed. They have put the entire world at risk.


----------



## WinterFangs

Not going to happen, priti patel and the tories have no backbones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

WinterFangs said:


> Not going to happen, priti patel and the tories have no backbones.



Priti is an RSS devotee. It will be a lot of fun to see how that bleach head Boris now reacts to Indian variant infections in the UK.


----------



## FuturePAF

crankthatskunk said:


> Can you shorten this time scale!!!



Modi’s incompetence is doing just that, and the stories are heartbreaking. With all due respect, not a laughing matter.


----------



## crankthatskunk

FuturePAF said:


> Modi’s incompetence is doing just that, and the stories are heartbreaking. With all due respect, not a laughing matter.



Off course it is not, when human suffering is involved. 
With same token, have you seen the behaviour of the Indians on this forum!!
They still think Pakistan and Pakistanis are very low compare to them. For such people, comments are made.


----------



## casual

it's almost like India is doing everything possible to enable spread of the virus. triple mutant incoming.


----------



## Ali_Baba

This is "Shining India" .... the problem India has now is that if they do a shutdown - even if isolated to certain areas, people will leave and go to their home towns and carry this variant to the rural areas. If they dont do anything, this thing will burn like fire through their population. Modi was clumsy in his approach, as he is with everything, and it will now hurt.

Honetly, - how silly was it to allow that "festival" to go ahead?!

I hope Pakistan has banned all travel between Pakistan and India and i also hope that the leadership of Pakistan are honest with the people of Pakistan to restrict their activities for Eid Celebrations!!!!

The images of Mecca with limited numbers of people under Covid social distancing should send the right messages to all of the muslims in the world. This is not over, please social distance and restrict contacts with others and wear masks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

fake newj.


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Dalit said:


> As India’s daily tally of Covid-19 infections surge by a record 200,000-plus cases for three consecutive days, public health experts worry that a new — possibly more virulent — coronavirus variant could be racing through the crowded nation of more than 1.3 billion people.
> 
> The new variant, which has a so-called double mutation, is thought to be fueling India’s deadlier new wave of infections that has made it the world’s second worst-hit country, surpassing Brazil, and has already begun to overwhelm its hospitals and crematoriums. The Asian nation has reported more than 14.5 million Covid cases so far and more than 175,600 fatalities.
> 
> “This is a variant of interest we are following," Maria Van Kerkhove, the World Health Organization’s technical lead officer on Covid, told reporters Friday. “Having two of these mutations, which have been seen in other variants around the world, are concerning," she said, adding that there was a similarity with mutations that increase transmission as well as reduce neutralization, possibly stunting the ability of vaccines to curb them.
> 
> The new strain underscores the insidious nature of viruses and threatens to thwart containment efforts in India, despite stringent measures such as the world’s largest lockdown last year. An exploding outbreak in India risks undoing a hard-won victory over the pathogen for others too, especially as this strain has now jumped to at least 10 other countries.
> 
> Here’s what we know so far:
> 
> How did the “double mutation" variant emerge?
> 
> The new variant, called B.1.617, was initially detected in India with two mutations -- the E484Q and L452R. It was first reported late last year by a scientist in India and more details were presented before the WHO on Monday, according to Van Kerkhove.
> 
> Viruses mutate all the time, as part of evolutionary biology. Some mutations weaken the virus while others may make it stronger, enabling it to proliferate faster or cause more infections.
> 
> India’s health ministry first acknowledged the presence of such a “double mutant" at the end of March, but has downplayed it since. While it’s a variant of interest, it “has not been stamped as a ‘variant of concern’ so as to say that it is more lethal or more infectious," Aparna Mukherjee, a scientist at the Indian Council of Medical Research, which works under the nation’s health ministry, told Bloomberg TV on Friday.
> 
> The double mutation has been found in several countries like Australia, Belgium, Germany, Ireland, Namibia, New Zealand, Singapore, the U.K. and the U.S., according to an April 16 statement from the Indian government. “Higher transmissibility of this variant is not established as yet," it said.
> 
> Is it causing the record surge in infections in India?
> 
> Genome sequencing indicates the variant as a possible culprit although the Indian government hasn’t confirmed it.
> 
> The average prevalence of the variant surged to as high as 52% of samples sequenced in April from almost nothing in January, according to website tracker outbreak.info, which uses data from global repository GISAID.
> 
> In some districts in Maharashtra state -- home to the nation’s financial hub Mumbai and epicenter of the current wave that’s currently under lockdown-like rules -- the prevalence of this variant was more than 60%, according to Anurag Agrawal, director of the state-run Council of Scientific and Industrial Research’s genomics institute that’s conducting sequencing. The B.1.617 was present in samples from about 10 Indian states and while the percentage may vary, it was expected to rise as “it has two critical mutations that make it more likely to transmit and escape prior immunity," Agrawal said.
> 
> Both mutations are known to decrease -- although not completely eliminate -- the binding of the antibodies created by infection and vaccination, according to Jesse Bloom, an associate professor for genome sciences and microbiology at the University of Washington.
> 
> “Mutations at sites E484 and L452 have been observed separately, but this is the first major viral lineage that combines the two," said Bloom. “I do think that this new viral variant is important to monitor."
> 
> “We did the math -- we do believe that a lot of the increase in the reproduction number can be explained by these mutations," Nithya Balasubramanian, the head of health care research at Bernstein India, told Bloomberg TV this week. “So, yes, the mutations are a big cause for worry."
> 
> After being complacent in mapping virus genomes in recent months -- India did sequencing for less than 1% positive samples as of last month -- the country is now scrambling to cover lost ground. “We are attempting to do at least 5% of whatever samples are there," said ICMR’s Mukherjee.
> 
> “It looks like that it is spreading faster than pre-existing variants," said Rakesh Mishra, the Hyderabad-based director of the Centre for Cellular and Molecular Biology -- another Indian lab doing genome sequencing of Covid samples. “Sooner or later, it will become prevalent in the whole country, given the way it is spreading."
> 
> Has it been found outside India?
> 
> This variant has been detected in at least 10 other countries, including the US, the UK, Australia and New Zealand, according to the situation report on outbreak.info.
> 
> As of April 16, 408 sequences in the B.1.617 lineage have been detected of which 265 were found in India, the report shows. A surveillance report by the U.K. government said it has found 77 cases in England and Scotland so far, designating it as a “Variant Under Investigation."
> 
> New Zealand has temporarily suspended arrivals of its citizens and residents from India due to the spike in the number returning with Covid. Brazil was also shunned as a Covid superspreader by its neighbors who were nervous about the virus strain next door.
> 
> India’s second wave -- given its size and rapid pace -- will worry other nations that have just about managed their own outbreaks after weeks of economy-devastating lockdowns.
> 
> Is it deadlier than other variants out there?
> 
> Researchers are still trying to figure that out. The features of the double mutant variant are under investigation, but the L452R mutation is well characterized in U.S studies, according to Agrawal. It increases viral transmission by around 20% and reduces antibody efficacy by more than 50%, he said.
> 
> Globally, three worrisome variants that have so far emerged in the U.K., South Africa and Brazil have caused particular concern. Studies suggest they are more contagious, and some evidence points to one of them being more deadly while another drives reinfections.
> 
> This double mutant strain, first found in India, has begun troubling virologists everywhere.
> 
> “The B.1.617 variant has all the hallmarks of a very dangerous virus," William A. Haseltine, a former professor at Harvard Medical School wrote in Forbes on April 12. “We must do all that is possible to identify its spread and to contain it."
> 
> Do vaccines work against it?
> 
> It’s hard to know for sure without adequate data and research. India is testing whether the new variants, including the B.1.617, are capable of “immune escape or not," according to ICMR’s Mukherjee.
> 
> Immune escape refers to a pathogen’s ability to evade human bodies’ immunity response. This means antibodies created after vaccination or prior infection may not protect a person from getting infected. If the new India variant shows “immune escape" behavior, this would have deep ramifications for India’s vaccination program, which has picked up after a sluggish start and administered almost 120 million doses so far.
> 
> India has currently authorized three vaccines. Two of them are already in use while the third, Russia’s Sputnik V, was approved this week. India also fast-tracked approval for foreign vaccines this week. All of these efforts risk being jeopardized if the shots turn out to be less effective against this double mutation variant.
> 
> “It is one of the ones that’s on our radar, and in doing so, it means it’s on the radar of people around the world," said Van Kerkhove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India has a double mutant coronavirus variant. Should we worry?
> 
> 
> The new variant, which has a so-called double mutation, is thought to be fueling India’s deadlier new wave of infections that has made it the world’s second worst-hit country, surpassing Brazil, and has already begun to overwhelm its hospitals and crematoriums
> 
> 
> 
> www.livemint.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only India is in big trouble, but the whole world is. RSS pandits have intentionally spread the corona virus by amassing during holi festival.
> 
> @Salmanov Your Indian friends are in trouble. Anything to say?



India has only one virus called media which is creating hysteria about this fake pandemic. Covid is nothing but a seasonal flu which cures on its own. Problems start when you go to hospitals for it. No one has died of covid outside hospitals.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

*Country reports over 2.7L cases and 1,600 deaths during last 24 hrs; India is better placed when it comes to daily death ratio*

Out of every third Covid-19 infection globally on daily basis, one is now from India. The grim statistic underlines the fact that India’s situation is far worse than the rest of the world, which is now recovering from the onset of the deadly second wave. The country reported 2,74,944 cases and 1,620 deaths during the last 24 hours by Sunday midnight.

On Saturday, globally a total of 7.84 lakh new infections were reported, out of which India alone contributed 2.60 lakh cases. The US and Brazil, the two others worst-affected countries, added 63,000 and 65,000 fresh cases respectively.

However, India is better placed when it came to the daily death count. Out of a total of 11,596 deaths reported globally on Saturday, India added only 1,495. Brazil is seeing the worst death count. The country reported 2,865 deaths even as its total fresh cases were nearly four times less than India. On the other hand, the US recorded 738 deaths on Saturday.

India’s daily count continued to be led by Maharashtra which reported 68,631 cases and 503 deaths on Sunday, followed by Uttar Pradesh which reported 30,5666 new cases and 127 deaths.

National Capital Delhi reported 25,462 new cases, Karnataka 19,067, Chhattisgarh 12,345, Kerala 18,257 cases, Tamil Nadu 10,527, Rajasthan 10,514, Gujarat 10,340 cases. Reports from Uttar Pradesh said a life is lost to Covid every 11 minutes as 129 people died due to corona infection despite the imposition of night curfew and weekend lockdown. State additional Chief Secretary Health Amit Mohan Prasad said here on Sunday there are 1,91,457 active cases in the State .

Lucknow recorded the highest number of 5,551 new infections in the State. In the last 24 hours, 22 people have died in Lucknow while there are 47,700 active cases. A total of 2,011, new infections were reported in Varanasi. Ten people have died here in the last 24 hours.

Kanpur overtook Prayagraj on Sunday. Here 1,839 new infected have been found while eight people have died.

The graph of death is increasing in Prayagraj too. Here 15 people have died in the last 24 hours and 1,711 new cases have been found.

New infections are increasing unexpectedly in Ghazipur and Jhansi. A total of 954 cases have been reported in Jhansi, 858 in Bareilly and 814 in Ghazipur, 782 in Meerut, 781 in Gorakhpur, 700 in Gautam Budh Nagar, 590 in Lakhimpur Kheri, 566 in Unnao, 511 in Jaunpur, 486 in Sultanpur and 440 in Agra.

Prasad said in view of the fast-growing infection in the State, instructions have been given to construct a 200 bedded Covid hospitals in the big cities as well as in small districts.

The situation in Kerala has also become alarming as the Department of Health on Sunday diagnosed 18, 257 persons with Covid-19. The State has 1.23 million Covid-19 patients as of Sunday evening, according to a press release issued by the Health Department of Kerala. The day also saw 25 persons succumbing to the pandemic taking the death toll to date to 4,929.

Details released by the State administration belied the claims made by Chief Minister and Health Minister that everything was under control in Kerala. “Today’s data proves that the Government has lost control and direction of the preventive mechanism in the State. Since day one the Kerala Government failed to convince the people to regulate and alter the lifestyle to check the spread of the pandemic. Wearing masks and maintaining social distance alone would not prevent Covid 19,” said Dr B Rajeev, a physician specializing in the Indian System of Medicine to control the pandemic.

A Government physician told The Pioneer that the health department was manipulating figures to suit the convenience of the political masters. “Though the release says Ernakulam district has 2,835 patients as on Sunday evening, the district had registered more than 3,000 cases by 11 am itself,” said the doctor.

Both Dr. Rajeev and the Government physicians were more bothered about the post-Covid syndrome which is expected to hit the people in the 15 to 45 age group. “They are the ones that sustain the nation. If they suffer any physiological changes because of Covid-29, we are in for major trouble, economically and socially,” said both the doctors.

Meanwhile, Tamil Nadu too continued to test increased cases on Sunday. The State diagnosed 10,723 new cases on Sunday while 42 fatalities were registered in the State. The administration tightened the restrictions and regulations to take Covid-19 head-on. A release by the Government of Tamil Nadu said the entire State would be put under curfew from 10 pm to 4 am. No vehicles will be allowed during the curfew hours.

While Sundays would see total lockdown, tourism operations have been suspended fully in hill stations like Nilgiris, Kodaikkanal and Yercaud. Only on-line classes are allowed in colleges and universities.

While the Government postponed the 12th Board Examination, parks, beaches, museums will remain out of bound for all till further orders.









World’s 33% daily Covid cases from India


Country reports over 2.7L cases and 1,600 deaths during last 24 hrs; India is better placed when it comes to daily death ratio Out of every third Covid-19 infection globally on daily basis, one is now from India. The grim statistic underlines the fact that India’s situation is far worse than the




www.dailypioneer.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Pakistan has stabilised its new cases at 2.5 per 100,000 population per day.

BD peaked at 4 new cases per 100,000 population per day and is now done to 3 new cases per 100,000 population per day.

India is currently at 16 new cases per 100,000 population per day and and is still on a fast upward trajectory.

This country is now a Covid-19 disaster zone, heading to be bigger even than Brazil and we may potentially even see daily deaths surpass 5,000 if the upward rise does not stabilise within the next 1-2 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

As per the US experts, for every 1 case detected in India there're 30 remaining undetected....

It'a a "Biblical" level catastrophe in the making....

*They demolished a mosque built by Babur, who used to be a hard drinker before the conquest of Hindustan. They now want to demolish a mosque built by Alamgir Aurangzeb, who was known as _Zinde Pir_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## vi-va

Seems when new cases going rocket high, no lock down any more.
What's the national lock down in 2020 in India all about?


----------



## Dalit

In early March, India's health minister Harsh Vardhan declared the country was "in the endgame" of the Covid-19 pandemic.

Mr Vardhan also lauded Prime Minister Narendra Modi's leadership as an "example to the world in international co-operation". From January onwards, India had begun shipping doses to foreign countries as part of its much-vaunted "vaccine diplomacy".

Mr Vardhan's unbridled optimism was based on a sharp drop in reported infections. Since a peak of more than 93,000 cases per day on average in mid-September, infections had steadily declined. By mid-February, India was counting an average of 11,000 cases a day. The seven-day rolling average of daily deaths from the disease had slid to below 100.

The euphoria at beating the virus had been building since late last year. Politicians, policy makers and parts of the media believed that India was truly out of the woods. In December, central bank officials announced that India was "bending the Covid infection curve". There was evidence, they said, in poetic terms, that the economy was "breaking out amidst winter's lengthening shadows towards a place in sunlight". Mr Modi was called a "vaccine guru".

At the end of February, India's election authorities announced key elections in five states where 186 million people were eligible to vote for 824 seats. Beginning 27 March, the polls would stretch over a month, and in the case of the state of West Bengal, be held in eight phases. Campaigning had begun in full swing, with no safety protocols and social distancing. In mid-March, the cricket board allowed more than 130,000 fans, mostly unmasked, to watch two international cricket games between India and England at the Narendra Modi stadium in Gujarat.

In less than a month, things began to unravel. India was in the grips of a devastating second wave of the virus and cities were facing fresh lockdowns. By mid-April, the country was averaging more than 100,000 cases a day. On Sunday, India recorded more than 275,000 cases and over 1,600 deaths, both new single-day records. If the runway infection was not checked, India could be recording more than 2,300 deaths every day by first week of June, according to report by The Lancet Covid-19 Commission.

India is in now in the grips of a public health emergency. Social media feeds are full with videos of Covid funerals at crowded cemeteries, wailing relatives of the dead outside hospitals, long queues of ambulances carrying gasping patients, mortuaries overflowing with the dead, and patients, sometimes two to a bed, in corridors and lobbies of hospitals. There are frantic calls for help for beds, medicines, oxygen, essential drugs and tests. Drugs are being sold on the black market, and test results are taking days. "They didn't tell me for three hours that my child is dead," a dazed mother says in one video, sitting outside an ICU. Wails of another person outside the intensive care punctuate the silences.

Even India's mammoth vaccination effort was now struggling. In the beginning, the rollout had been embroiled in a controversy over the efficacy over a home-grown candidate. Even as the country ramped up the drive and administered more than 100 million doses by last week, vaccine shortages were being reported. Serum Institute of India, the country's - and the world's - biggest vaccine maker said it would not be able to ramp up supplies before June because it didn't have enough money to expand capacity. India placed a temporary hold on all exports of the Oxford-AstraZeneca coronavirus vaccine, because the doses were needed urgently at home, and allowed imports of foreign vaccines. Even oxygen was likely to be imported now to meet the surge in demand.

Meanwhile, almost in a parallel universe, away from the death and despair, the world's richest cricket tournament was being played behind closed doors every evening, and tens of thousands of people were following their leaders to election rallies and attending the Hindu festival of Kumbh Mela. "It is beyond surreal, what is happening," Shiv Visvanathan, a sociology professor, told me.

Experts believe the government appears to have completely dropped the ball on the second wave of infections that was about to hit India.

In mid-February, Tabassum Barnagarwala, a journalist with the Indian Express newspaper, flagged a seven-fold rise in new cases in parts of Maharashtra and reported that samples from the infected had been sent for genome sequencing to look for imported variants.

By the end of the month, the BBC reported the surge and asked whether India was facing a new Covid wave. "We really don't know what the cause of the surge is. What is worrying is that entire families are getting infected. This is a completely new trend," Dr Shyamsunder Nikam, civil surgeon of an affected district in Maharashtra, said at the time.

Experts now say that crowing about India's exceptionalism in "beating" the epidemic - younger population, native immunity, a largely rural population - and declaring victory on the virus turned out to be cruelly premature. "As is typical in India, official arrogance, hyper-nationalism, populism and an ample dose of bureaucratic incompetence have combined to create a crisis," said Mihir Sharma, a columnist for Bloomberg.

India's second wave was fuelled by people letting their guard down, attending weddings and social gatherings, and by mixed messaging from the government, allowing political rallies and religious gatherings. With infections declining, fewer people were taking the jabs, slowing down the vaccination drive, which had aimed to inoculate 250 million people by the end of July. In mid-February, Bhramar Mukherjee, a biostatistician at the University of Michigan, tweeted that India needed to "accelerate the vaccination drive while the case counts are low". Nobody quite took notice.

"There was a feeling of triumphalism," said P Srinath Reddy, the president of the Public Health Foundation of India. "Some felt we had achieved herd immunity. Everyone wanted to get back to work. This narrative fell on many receptive ears, and the few voices of caution were not heeded to," he said.

A second wave may have been inevitable, but India could have "postponed or delayed it and lessened its impact," said Gautam Menon, a professor of physics and biology. Like many other countries, India should have begun careful genomic surveillance in January to detect variants, Mr Menon said. Some of these variants could be driving the surge. "We learnt of new variants in February from reports from Maharashtra. This was initially denied by authorities," Mr Menon added. "This was a significant turning point."

What are the lessons of this public health crisis? For one, India should learn not to declare victory over the virus prematurely, and it should put a lid on triumphalism. People should also learn to adapt to short, local lockdowns in the event of the inevitable future spikes of infection. Most epidemiologists predict more waves, given that India is evidently still far away from reaching herd immunity and its vaccination rate remains slow.

"We cant freeze human life," Professor Reddy said. "If we can't physically distance in the crowded cities, we can at least make sure everyone wears a proper mask. And wear it properly. That's not a big ask."









Covid-19: How India failed to prevent a deadly second wave


India's government and parts of the media ignored warnings about a rising wave of cases, experts say.



www.bbc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Mutations are the reason of such a sudden spike considering our vaccination program is running very well. Plus of course election rallies then religious gatherings of Kumbh and Ramzan etc.


----------



## Dalit

HostileInsurgent said:


> Mutations are the reason of such a sudden spike considering our vaccination program is running very well. Plus of course election rallies then religious gatherings of Kumbh and Ramzan etc.



Real season of spike: Official arrogance, hyper-nationalism, populism and an ample dose of bureaucratic incompetence.

Your nation thought it had beaten the virus.


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Dalit said:


> Real season of spike: Official arrogance, hyper-nationalism, populism and an ample dose of bureaucratic incompetence.


Nah, bueaucratic incompetence and negligence is the biggest reason apart from mutations.


----------



## Dalit

HostileInsurgent said:


> Nah, bueaucratic incompetence and negligence is the biggest reason apart from mutations.



Nah buddy. Your people were mass celebrating at the RSS mela. Thinking that it is business as usual. Don't blame Ramadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Dalit said:


> Nah buddy. Your people were mass celebrating at the RSS mela. Thinking that it is business as usual. Don't blame Ramadan.


What RSS Mela?


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Vaccineji

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Newzeland bans entry of Indians or anyone else including Kiwi's coming from India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

And they've rolled out the welcome mat for Pakistanis because COVID is under control due to smart lockdown.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Ghost Hobbit said:


> And they've rolled out the welcome mat for Pakistanis because COVID is under control due to smart lockdown.


Yea Kiwis are smart like that


----------



## gulli

No one in India is complaining. We understand there decision.


----------



## Imran Khan

Ghost Hobbit said:


> And they've rolled out the welcome mat for Pakistanis because COVID is under control due to smart lockdown.


ohh common jhan se mar pary pakistan ke peechy chup jao . aysa kab tak chaly ga ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

gulli said:


> No one in India is complaining. We understand there decision.



no dude. Accepting the decison is one thing, we need to reflect on why we are doing so much worse than biradar mulks.


----------



## gulli

BBC helps us profile people, keep up the good work.


----------



## Goritoes

Ghost Hobbit said:


> And they've rolled out the welcome mat for Pakistanis because COVID is under control due to smart lockdown.



extremely shameful for someone from a country that is seeing 200,000 cases per day, stop bringing Pakistan into everything, you guys are beyond repair and your obsession with Pakistan will get only worse, good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Modi hai tu sub mumkin hai ~ over 250,000 cases on daily basis now and growing


----------



## Thorough Pro

LOL, did it pinch a nerve? why bring in Pakistan? go enjoy your holi and kuhmb mela.





Ghost Hobbit said:


> And they've rolled out the welcome mat for Pakistanis because COVID is under control due to smart lockdown.


----------



## gulli

Start doing more test n dubara purana Pakistan mangna shuru kardo gai. In India 90% are asymptomatic patients.
Our neighbours are so honourable people that they question Modi on providing vaccination but will never question master for spreading corona. Setting new standards of Pride n honor in the world.


----------



## Rollno21

Salza said:


> Modi hai tu sub mumkin hai ~ over 250,000 cases on daily basis now and growing


Govt did stupid things by allowing religious gatherings and election gatherings. Don't go by absolute numbers ,every 3 or 4 th person tested in Pakistan is covid positive ,that's a huge percentage ,if you do proper testing i am sure the numbers will be higher than India reported numbers even with such a small population compared to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

gulli said:


> Start doing more test n dubara purana Pakistan mangna shuru kardo gai. In India 90% are asymptomatic patients.
> Our neighbours are so honourable people that they question Modi on providing vaccination but will never question master for spreading corona. Setting new standards of Pride n honor in the world.


Tangent much? Topic is India not Pakistan.


----------



## 8888888888888

Only that country ?


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Actually, international flights should be canceled for all countries in India.

I am surprised that Why aren't other countries banning entry for Indians from India?

They should do by now - Nothing wrong!!! it is totally acceptable...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gulli

Enigma SIG said:


> Tangent much? Topic is India not Pakistan.


Its neither India nor Pakistan, its Modi n people obsessed with him.


----------



## Enigma SIG

gulli said:


> Its neither India nor Pakistan, its Modi n people obsessed with him.


I'd have agreed with you if Modi was president of the USA, but he isn't.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Good, US and Europe will follow suite.


----------



## gulli

Enigma SIG said:


> I'd have agreed with you if Modi was president of the USA, but he isn't.


I have seen Pakistani Americans discussing Modi.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Indian big media houses like zee news coming with hateful Pakistan marega coronavirus ki maut...

Such lowlife people they are... can't stoop any lower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JackTheRipper

N.Siddiqui said:


> Indian big media houses like zee news coming with hateful Pakistan marega coronavirus ki maut...
> 
> Such lowlife people they are... can't stoop any lower.



On Dawn News comments, they are doing same..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

gulli said:


> I have seen Pakistani Americans discussing Modi.


Quit yammering. I'm clearly talking about this thread; I don't care if you want to discuss Hasina's panties in private with someone else.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Rollno21 said:


> Govt did stupid things by allowing religious gatherings and election gatherings. Don't go by absolute numbers ,every 3 or 4 th person tested in Pakistan is covid positive ,that's a huge percentage ,if you do proper testing i am sure the numbers will be higher than India reported numbers even with such a small population compared to India.




You can't hide the death numbers, can you.

Even if supposed the coronavirus positive patients are high, and not tested, why the death rates are so low compared to India.


----------



## Thorough Pro




----------



## gulli

Enigma SIG said:


> Quit yammering. I'm clearly talking about this thread; I don't care if you want to discuss Hasina's panties in private with someone else.



You are either illiterate or ignorant...

*Mr Modi, a vaccine guru no more*

Where does the title mentions India??

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

JackTheRipper said:


> On Dawn News comments, they are doing same..


Yes Dawn news is inundated with indians, and most write hateful anti Pakistan comments.

Like Pakistan people are dying of hunger, they are beggars, and all kind of lowlife vitriol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Vaccine maitri has ended it seems.


----------



## Thorough Pro

India has become a grooming and distribution centre of new covid strains throughout the world now.
Pakistan must ban all travel to and from India immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Isn’t all travel between India and Pakistan already banned?


----------



## Enigma SIG

gulli said:


> You are either illiterate or ignorant...
> 
> *Mr Modi, a vaccine guru no more*
> 
> Where does the title mentions India??


Carry on. Tere se na ho pae ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gulli

Enigma SIG said:


> Carry on. Tere se na ho pae ga.


With such approach, Pakistan se to kabhi bhe na ho pae gaa.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Modi is like King Midas: only that everything he touches turns into cow dung instead of gold.....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

*About Bloody Time : *









Coronavirus: 'Only sensible' to cancel India trip, says Johnson


The PM's visit has been called off amid concerns over rising Covid cases in the country.



www.bbc.co.uk













Matt Hancock to issue urgent update on India Covid strain


MATT HANCOCK is set to address MPs this afternoon on the latest coronavirus situation, with fears over a new strain of the virus detected in the UK.




www.express.co.uk













Boris Johnson forced to cancel important Brexit trade trip to India


BORIS JOHNSON has been forced to cancel a planned visit to India later this month due to a surge in coronavirus cases.




www.express.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Capt. Karnage said:


> India has only one virus called media which is creating hysteria about this fake pandemic. Covid is nothing but a seasonal flu which cures on its own. Problems start when you go to hospitals for it. No one has died of covid outside hospitals.


----------



## Zee-shaun

#IndiaVirus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Dalit said:


> As India’s daily tally of Covid-19 infections surge by a record 200,000-plus cases for three consecutive days, public health experts worry that a new — possibly more virulent — coronavirus variant could be racing through the crowded nation of more than 1.3 billion people.
> 
> The new variant, which has a so-called double mutation, is thought to be fueling India’s deadlier new wave of infections that has made it the world’s second worst-hit country, surpassing Brazil, and has already begun to overwhelm its hospitals and crematoriums. The Asian nation has reported more than 14.5 million Covid cases so far and more than 175,600 fatalities.
> 
> “This is a variant of interest we are following," Maria Van Kerkhove, the World Health Organization’s technical lead officer on Covid, told reporters Friday. “Having two of these mutations, which have been seen in other variants around the world, are concerning," she said, adding that there was a similarity with mutations that increase transmission as well as reduce neutralization, possibly stunting the ability of vaccines to curb them.
> 
> The new strain underscores the insidious nature of viruses and threatens to thwart containment efforts in India, despite stringent measures such as the world’s largest lockdown last year. An exploding outbreak in India risks undoing a hard-won victory over the pathogen for others too, especially as this strain has now jumped to at least 10 other countries.
> 
> Here’s what we know so far:
> 
> How did the “double mutation" variant emerge?
> 
> The new variant, called B.1.617, was initially detected in India with two mutations -- the E484Q and L452R. It was first reported late last year by a scientist in India and more details were presented before the WHO on Monday, according to Van Kerkhove.
> 
> Viruses mutate all the time, as part of evolutionary biology. Some mutations weaken the virus while others may make it stronger, enabling it to proliferate faster or cause more infections.
> 
> India’s health ministry first acknowledged the presence of such a “double mutant" at the end of March, but has downplayed it since. While it’s a variant of interest, it “has not been stamped as a ‘variant of concern’ so as to say that it is more lethal or more infectious," Aparna Mukherjee, a scientist at the Indian Council of Medical Research, which works under the nation’s health ministry, told Bloomberg TV on Friday.
> 
> The double mutation has been found in several countries like Australia, Belgium, Germany, Ireland, Namibia, New Zealand, Singapore, the U.K. and the U.S., according to an April 16 statement from the Indian government. “Higher transmissibility of this variant is not established as yet," it said.
> 
> Is it causing the record surge in infections in India?
> 
> Genome sequencing indicates the variant as a possible culprit although the Indian government hasn’t confirmed it.
> 
> The average prevalence of the variant surged to as high as 52% of samples sequenced in April from almost nothing in January, according to website tracker outbreak.info, which uses data from global repository GISAID.
> 
> In some districts in Maharashtra state -- home to the nation’s financial hub Mumbai and epicenter of the current wave that’s currently under lockdown-like rules -- the prevalence of this variant was more than 60%, according to Anurag Agrawal, director of the state-run Council of Scientific and Industrial Research’s genomics institute that’s conducting sequencing. The B.1.617 was present in samples from about 10 Indian states and while the percentage may vary, it was expected to rise as “it has two critical mutations that make it more likely to transmit and escape prior immunity," Agrawal said.
> 
> Both mutations are known to decrease -- although not completely eliminate -- the binding of the antibodies created by infection and vaccination, according to Jesse Bloom, an associate professor for genome sciences and microbiology at the University of Washington.
> 
> “Mutations at sites E484 and L452 have been observed separately, but this is the first major viral lineage that combines the two," said Bloom. “I do think that this new viral variant is important to monitor."
> 
> “We did the math -- we do believe that a lot of the increase in the reproduction number can be explained by these mutations," Nithya Balasubramanian, the head of health care research at Bernstein India, told Bloomberg TV this week. “So, yes, the mutations are a big cause for worry."
> 
> After being complacent in mapping virus genomes in recent months -- India did sequencing for less than 1% positive samples as of last month -- the country is now scrambling to cover lost ground. “We are attempting to do at least 5% of whatever samples are there," said ICMR’s Mukherjee.
> 
> “It looks like that it is spreading faster than pre-existing variants," said Rakesh Mishra, the Hyderabad-based director of the Centre for Cellular and Molecular Biology -- another Indian lab doing genome sequencing of Covid samples. “Sooner or later, it will become prevalent in the whole country, given the way it is spreading."
> 
> Has it been found outside India?
> 
> This variant has been detected in at least 10 other countries, including the US, the UK, Australia and New Zealand, according to the situation report on outbreak.info.
> 
> As of April 16, 408 sequences in the B.1.617 lineage have been detected of which 265 were found in India, the report shows. A surveillance report by the U.K. government said it has found 77 cases in England and Scotland so far, designating it as a “Variant Under Investigation."
> 
> New Zealand has temporarily suspended arrivals of its citizens and residents from India due to the spike in the number returning with Covid. Brazil was also shunned as a Covid superspreader by its neighbors who were nervous about the virus strain next door.
> 
> India’s second wave -- given its size and rapid pace -- will worry other nations that have just about managed their own outbreaks after weeks of economy-devastating lockdowns.
> 
> Is it deadlier than other variants out there?
> 
> Researchers are still trying to figure that out. The features of the double mutant variant are under investigation, but the L452R mutation is well characterized in U.S studies, according to Agrawal. It increases viral transmission by around 20% and reduces antibody efficacy by more than 50%, he said.
> 
> Globally, three worrisome variants that have so far emerged in the U.K., South Africa and Brazil have caused particular concern. Studies suggest they are more contagious, and some evidence points to one of them being more deadly while another drives reinfections.
> 
> This double mutant strain, first found in India, has begun troubling virologists everywhere.
> 
> “The B.1.617 variant has all the hallmarks of a very dangerous virus," William A. Haseltine, a former professor at Harvard Medical School wrote in Forbes on April 12. “We must do all that is possible to identify its spread and to contain it."
> 
> Do vaccines work against it?
> 
> It’s hard to know for sure without adequate data and research. India is testing whether the new variants, including the B.1.617, are capable of “immune escape or not," according to ICMR’s Mukherjee.
> 
> Immune escape refers to a pathogen’s ability to evade human bodies’ immunity response. This means antibodies created after vaccination or prior infection may not protect a person from getting infected. If the new India variant shows “immune escape" behavior, this would have deep ramifications for India’s vaccination program, which has picked up after a sluggish start and administered almost 120 million doses so far.
> 
> India has currently authorized three vaccines. Two of them are already in use while the third, Russia’s Sputnik V, was approved this week. India also fast-tracked approval for foreign vaccines this week. All of these efforts risk being jeopardized if the shots turn out to be less effective against this double mutation variant.
> 
> “It is one of the ones that’s on our radar, and in doing so, it means it’s on the radar of people around the world," said Van Kerkhove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India has a double mutant coronavirus variant. Should we worry?
> 
> 
> The new variant, which has a so-called double mutation, is thought to be fueling India’s deadlier new wave of infections that has made it the world’s second worst-hit country, surpassing Brazil, and has already begun to overwhelm its hospitals and crematoriums
> 
> 
> 
> www.livemint.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only India is in big trouble, but the whole world is. RSS pandits have intentionally spread the corona virus by amassing during holi festival.
> 
> @Salmanov Your Indian friends are in trouble. Anything to say?


No need to worry since they will get herd immunity after drinking cow cola butt might they fail to manage supply chain of special drink and might request Pakistan to supply and as you know about Pakistanis they are master in mixing things so might cow cola from Pakistan mixed with Gul Khan's own cola mix......  
Tu peee aor geee....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vanguard One

Ali_Baba said:


> This is "Shining India" .... the problem India has now is that if they do a shutdown - even if isolated to certain areas, people will leave and go to their home towns and carry this variant to the rural areas. If they dont do anything, this thing will burn like fire through their population. Modi was clumsy in his approach, as he is with everything, and it will now hurt.
> 
> Honetly, - how silly was it to allow that "festival" to go ahead?!
> 
> I hope Pakistan has banned all travel between Pakistan and India and i also hope that the leadership of Pakistan are honest with the people of Pakistan to restrict their activities for Eid Celebrations!!!!
> 
> The images of Mecca with limited numbers of people under Covid social distancing should send the right messages to all of the muslims in the world. This is not over, please social distance and restrict contacts with others and wear masks.



India is a disgusting country we all know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bbccdd1470

Do it quick. The SA mutated covid is very sneaky, HK gov't already have a 21-day compulsory quarantine and multiple testing during that period. Still it sneaked through to community.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jamal18

Rollno21 said:


> Govt did stupid things by allowing religious gatherings and election gatherings. Don't go by absolute numbers ,every 3 or 4 th person tested in Pakistan is covid positive ,that's a huge percentage ,if you do proper testing i am sure the numbers will be higher than India reported numbers even with such a small population compared to India.



I'm not sure how reliable the tests are.


----------



## grey boy 2

Vanguard One said:


> India is a disgusting country we all know it.


Ain't sure if India is a disgusting country however i'm "100%" sure you're a "DISGUSTING FALSE FLAGGER" indian boy who is ready to insult your own kind for the sake of your own "IDENTITY FANTASY"
One moment as an "Jewish @DavidsSling" and now an "Irish @Vanguard One " what's next?
Seriously you need help from some "Psychiatric hospital" ASAP period

On topic, unfortunately 4 "N501Y" cases from India has been detected in my hometown Hongkong
The scary part is that its extremely deadly and according to experts from HK, they doubted the present "COVID vaccines"will be effective against "N501Y" 








HK confirms first mutant strain case in community


Hong Kong has confirmed the first Covid-19 infection with a mutant strain in the community, as health officials logged 18 new cases today.Eight of the fresh cases were locally transmitted while t...




www.thestandard.com.hk


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Ali_Baba said:


> *About Bloody Time : *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: 'Only sensible' to cancel India trip, says Johnson
> 
> 
> The PM's visit has been called off amid concerns over rising Covid cases in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Hancock to issue urgent update on India Covid strain
> 
> 
> MATT HANCOCK is set to address MPs this afternoon on the latest coronavirus situation, with fears over a new strain of the virus detected in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson forced to cancel important Brexit trade trip to India
> 
> 
> BORIS JOHNSON has been forced to cancel a planned visit to India later this month due to a surge in coronavirus cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk


Boris cancelled visit because of 2nd wave in UK as per article you posted.


----------



## xyxmt

Its time we send Mir Hamid Mir, Saleem Liffafi and Asma Nawazi to India then seal the borders, lock the doors and throw away the Keys. Let everyone enjoy the country they love.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TNT

Rollno21 said:


> Govt did stupid things by allowing religious gatherings and election gatherings. Don't go by absolute numbers ,every 3 or 4 th person tested in Pakistan is covid positive ,that's a huge percentage ,if you do proper testing i am sure the numbers will be higher than India reported numbers even with such a small population compared to India.



Ur the kind of people when get beaten like a dog would say i was beaten less than last time lolz. U see if india tests more the rate would be even higher too, the measure of how severe a spread is by looking at hospitals occupancy and oxygen shortages. We all know what that situation is in india as compared to Pakistan. U indians should grow up and learn to be humble, ur arrogance and chest thumping embarrasses u every single time but u ppl are too stupid to learn anything from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Rollno21 said:


> Govt did stupid things by allowing religious gatherings and election gatherings. Don't go by absolute numbers ,every 3 or 4 th person tested in Pakistan is covid positive ,that's a huge percentage ,if you do proper testing i am sure the numbers will be higher than India reported numbers even with such a small population compared to India.


This thread is about Pakistan? my obsessed kid.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Dalit said:


> If the new India variant shows “immune escape" behavior, this would have deep ramifications for India’s vaccination program, which has picked up after a sluggish start and administered almost 120 million doses so far



The vaccines won't work...

Immune escape refers to a pathogen’s ability to evade human bodies’ immunity response. This means antibodies created after vaccination or prior infection may not protect a person from getting infected. If the new India variant shows “immune escape" behavior, this would have deep ramifications for India’s vaccination program, which has picked up after a sluggish start and administered almost 120 million doses so far.


----------



## newb3e

Capt. Karnage said:


> India has only one virus called media which is creating hysteria about this fake pandemic. Covid is nothing but a seasonal flu which cures on its own. Problems start when you go to hospitals for it. No one has died of covid outside hospitals.


wah Modi g wah!!! if congress was leading safroni zombie would be calling for Pms head but not siri Modi gs! crazy zombie! shows that hindus felt inferior for years and now they think they are free and can express themselves! and are willing to die for their 56 inch boobie "i"doll Modi!


----------



## Valar.

Overall new cases of the world yesterday : 709,000
New cases in India yesterday : 275,000

38.8% of new cases in the world are from India alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gulli

Problem is in India, R@ndi rona in neighboring country


----------



## Han Patriot

Rollno21 said:


> Govt did stupid things by allowing religious gatherings and election gatherings. Don't go by absolute numbers ,every 3 or 4 th person tested in Pakistan is covid positive ,that's a huge percentage ,if you do proper testing i am sure the numbers will be higher than India reported numbers even with such a small population compared to India.


Indians always boast and declare victory before anything is confirmed. They like to say can could should may will, all talk, while China delivers. That's reality. I told one Indian guy a few months back, India will fck it up, and a few months prior that it will be worse than China, that was when Indians boasted they were well prepared and the virus wouldn't spread like Wuhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

N.Siddiqui said:


> Yes Dawn news is inundated with indians, and most write hateful anti Pakistan comments.
> 
> Like Pakistan people are dying of hunger, they are beggars, and all kind of lowlife vitriol.



You reap what you sow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

New Delhi — Most hospitals are full. In some cases, two patients share a bed. Stocks of oxygen, medicines and vaccines are all running out. Doctors and nurses are overworked. Thousands of patients are dying every day, leaving bodies to pile up outside crematoriums and graveyards. There's panic in the air as coronavirus cases multiply across India at the most fearsome rate since the pandemic struck more than a year ago. 

India's second wave really started gaining steam this month, with the daily count of new infections repeatedly setting new records throughout April. The total number of COVID-19 cases reported in India now stands at over 15 million. More than 1.5 million of those infections have been reported in the last seven days alone. The daily average is now about 220,000 new cases — the fastest rate of COVID-19 spread in the world.

The second wave started in mid-March, and was underestimated on many levels: Many Indians had lowered their guard and stopped taking precautions, including wearing masks and maintaining social distancing; the government took several missteps, including allowing massive election campaign events and a huge religious gathering; even many experts predicted the second wave wouldn't be as bad as the first.

Over the winter, as many countries struggled with third waves of infections, the numbers in India were coming down. Some experts suggested India might not even see a second wave. 

But it hit, and as of right now, government data show it to be about three-times worse than the first wave. With the pace of new infections still climbing, there's no indication yet that the top of this wave has even been reached.

Hospitals overwhelmed

Many doctors are calling this second wave a tsunami, and it's stretching India's already-lean healthcare infrastructure beyond its limits. Coronavirus patients often can't even find space to be admitted to a hospital. There simply aren't enough beds. 

Maithili Badriprasad, 50, a healthcare practitioner, had to wait four days to get admitted to a hospital in Bengaluru, one of the top tech hubs in the world. She tested positive on April 5 and was recommended hospitalization as her condition worsened. But there were no beds. She was lucky to get an oxygen tank to use at home until April 9, when she was finally admitted to a local ward.

"There was no stretcher or wheelchair, I was asked to walk downstairs to get myself admitted. I was about to pass out," Badriprasad told CBS News.

She was discharged after a week of what she called a "shocking and unbelievable experience." Her lungs still haven't recovered fully.

"I told my daughter it's like a Jurassic world out there," Badriprasad said of the scenes she witnessed inside the strained hospital. "The doctors and nurses, who work like robots and get very little sleep in their PPE kits, get no time to listen to patients. They don't look at you, they look at your reports alone to make sure your COVID is treated… I'm so disillusioned with the field I work in." 

"We waited two days for a hospital bed for my uncle," Manoj Bagle, a resident of Mumbai, told CBS News. "By the time he got one, his condition had deteriorated… he couldn't be saved." 

Mumbai, home to Bollywood, is India's richest city, but its healthcare system is straining as new cases mushroom. Maharashtra, where Mumbai is located, is India's hardest-hit state with 35% of the country's total active cases. 

The entire state has been put under lockdown until the end of April, with restrictions expected to get even stricter this week. 

Double mutant strain

Some public health experts suspect a new, Indian-origin "double mutant" coronavirus variant — called B.1.617 — is behind the rapid spread of the disease in India. 

"But we can't say that for sure at this stage; more analysis is needed," Dr. Prabhakaran Dorairaj, a senior cardiologist and Director of Centre for Control of Chronic Conditions at the Public Health Foundation of India (PHFI), told CBS News. 

"It's affecting a lot of young people and children, too, and the symptoms are different from what we saw last year," said Dorairaj. 

"This is a variant of interest we are following," Maria Van Kerkhove, the World Health Organization's technical lead officer on COVID-19, said on Friday. "Having two of these mutations, which have been seen in other variants around the world, is concerning." 

The double mutant, which, like other variants that have emerged around the world, is suspected to be more infectious than the original strain of the disease, has now been discovered in at least 10 countries, including the U.S. and the U.K.

Drugs and oxygen running out

At least 11 of India's 29 states, including Maharashtra, Delhi, Uttar Pradesh, Gujarat, and Chhattisgarh, have notified the national government of shortages of hospital beds, medical oxygen and key drugs used to treat COVID-19, seeking immediate help.

Sonia Gandhi, leader of India's principal opposition party, the Indian National Congress, has accused Prime Minister Narendra Modi's government of "gross unpreparedness… in foreseeing, evaluating and managing the crisis." 

Delhi's Chief Minister, Arvind Kejriwal, described the situation in his state as "very serious and worrisome," and said supplies of oxygen and the number of ICU beds were "decreasing very sharply."

Ramesh Verma, a senior government officer overseeing the coronavirus response at Delhi's Burari hospital, told CBS News they were facing an acute shortage of doctors and nurses, too. 

Maharashtra state Chief Minister Uddhav Thackeray also phoned Modi's office last week to warn of oxygen shortages. 

The federal government insists there are sufficient oxygen supplies, but it has ordered the construction of 162 new medical oxygen plants across the country. Indian media reports have said the government may be looking to import 50,000 metric tons of the life-saving gas. 

Indian social media channels are filled with frantic appeals by people looking for help getting loved ones into hospitals, and for oxygen cylinders, plasma donations and the drug remdesivir. The medicine, shown to help people recover from COVID-19, started hitting the black market in India last year.

A doctor at one of Delhi's top hospitals, who didn't wish to be named, told CBS News the situation was "chaos all over." 

"Anybody will tell you there is a shortage of beds, oxygen, and drugs," he said. "We have turned away some serious patients because we didn't have adequate ICU beds available… It's such a disgusting and helpless situation." 

The doctor, who specializes in trauma and emergency medicine, said most of his colleagues are overworked, "some are not getting enough rest, or even time to eat properly." 

"If this is the situation in India's biggest and the richest cities, you can imagine what would be happening in rural areas where there aren't even enough hospitals," Dr. Vikas Bajpai, an assistant professor at New Delhi's Jawaharlal Nehru University, told CBS News.

Last week, video emerged of COVID-19 victims' bodies lined up outside a government-run hospital in Chhattisgarh, highlighting the scale of the crisis in smaller states. Crematoriums and burial grounds in Gujarat, Uttar Pradesh, and Delhi are also overworked, with long queues of ambulances waiting their turn to deliver victims for funerals. 

More than 178,000 people have died in India of the coronavirus. 

Another 1,619 deaths were registered on Monday alone. Many of those dying are people who simply find it impossible to access treatment in time. 

Vaccine supplies also low

India is running short of vaccines, too. Several states have told the federal government they're down to limited stocks. 

India has administered more than 123 million doses of the two coronavirus vaccines currently being used: the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine, which is being produced domestically by the Serum Institute of India under the name of Covishield; and Covaxin, India's homegrown vaccine produced by Bharat Biotech. But only 14.3 million people have been fully vaccinated, which is just a little over 1% of the country's 1.32 billion population. 

The government aims to have 250 million people vaccinated by the end of July. Experts say that, at the current rate of vaccination, India will fall short of that goal.

The government has approved the use of Russia's Sputnik V vaccine and opened doors to other major vaccines being administered around the world, including Moderna and Pfizer, but there are no supplies available yet.

Domestic shortages have also led to a severe strain on India's promised deliveries to the global COVAX initiative. The effort, backed by the U.N.'s World Health Organization, was launched to ensure poor and developing nations get their fair share of COVID-19 vaccines, but as India diverts stocks made by the Serum Institute (SII) for domestic use, about 64 lower-income nations have been left waiting for their deliveries.

"Delays in securing supplies of SII-produced COVID-19 vaccine doses are due to the increased demand for COVID-19 vaccines in India," the WHO said in a statement last month. "COVAX has notified all affected economies of potential delays," it said. 

Last week, Adar Poonawalla, CEO of the SII, issued a public appeal to U.S. President Joe Biden to "lift the embargo of raw material exports out of the U.S. so that vaccine production can ramp up." 

The Indian company is the world's largest maker of all vaccines, and it has delivered more than 100 million doses to India and exported around 60 million to other countries.

The Serum Institute has also requested a grant from India's government worth around $400 million to boost production of the AstraZeneca vaccine, and according to reports on Monday, Modi's government was expected to sign off on it.

Some of the hardest-hit states and cities are increasing restrictions to try to curb the spread of the virus, including new or expanded lockdowns in Delhi and Maharahstra, but even if vaccine production can ramp-up, many epidemiologists believe the number of cases will keep rising for about a month before the curve starts to dip.

"In the worst-case scenario, it may even take two months," said Dorairaj. 

"How far the current wave goes really depends on individual COVID-compliance and restrictions of mass gatherings," Dr Ramanan Laxminarayan, founder and director of the Center for Disease Dynamics, Economics & Policy in Washington D.C., told CBS News. "Until then, we are in for a tough phase and it is difficult to predict how long the current situation will continue."









India's COVID tsunami leaves bodies piling up as oxygen, medicines, vaccines and hospital beds run short


Vicious 2nd wave of infections leaves bodies piling up as oxygen, vaccines and hospital beds run short, and a "double mutant" strain stokes global fears.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## safari2021

BHUBANESWAR: As states like Maharashtra and Madhya Pradesh are struggling for oxygen at their Covid hospitals, the steel plants in Odisha have come forward to supply Liquid Medical Oxygen (LMO) for treatment of patients.

While Rourkela Steel Plant (RSP) has already transported LMO, Tata Steel has agreed to supply oxygen from their plants in Jajpur after a discussion with Union Minister for Steel Dharmendra Pradhan.The railways will operate ‘Oxygen Express’ trains for transport of LMO and oxygen cylinders across its key corridors. The LMO will be loaded from Rourkela and Angul.


A railway spokesperson said after Madhya Pradesh and Maharashtra governments approached the Ministry of Railways to explore whether the LMO tankers could be moved, the Railways explored the technical feasibility of transportation of oxygen.

“The LMO will be transported through roll-on roll-off service with road tankers placed on flat wagons. Trials have been conducted at various locations. Empty tankers from Kalamboli railway station in Mumbai will come to Rourkela and Angul for loading of LMO tankers. Ramps are being built at Angul. First lot from Rourkela is expected by Tuesday,” he said.








Railways to transport oxygen from steel plants


Empty tankers from Kalamboli railway station in Mumbai will come to Rourkela and Angul for loading of LMO tankers.




www.newindianexpress.com


----------



## safari2021

Finance Ministry on Monday gave in-principle approval to sanction supply credit to Bharat Biotech and Serum Institute of India (SII) to ramp up COVID-19 vaccine production, reports said.

The credit will be sanctioned to the nodal ministers in charge for COVID-19 who will then pass it on to the two companies to ramp up vaccine production, reports said.

The ministry has cleared Rs 3000 crore credit for Serum Institute and Rs 1500 crore to Bharat Biotech.

Reports added that payment will be released at the earliest.

Earlier this month, Adar Poonawalla, CEO of Serum Institute of India had asked the government for financial assistance to ramp up vaccine production.









Govt approves Rs 3,000 cr vaccine supply credit to SII; Rs 1,500 cr to Bharat Biotech


Finance Ministry on Monday gave in-principle approval to sanction supply credit to Bharat Biotech and Serum Institute to ramp up vaccine production, reports said.




www.cnbctv18.com


----------



## safari2021

*India’s premier defense research body DRDO will produce oxygen with a technology used on the LCA Tejas fighter to treat COVID-19 patients, according to reports. There has been a nationwide oxygen shortage due to the sudden spike in Coronavirus cases.*

The Times of India reported that the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) would ensure oxygen supply to the makeshift hospitals being set up in Uttar Pradesh’s capital Lucknow to accommodate the rising number of COVID-19 patients.

This self-sustainable oxygen generation technology has been used by the research body for IAF pilots flying the LCA Tejas and is called Onboard Oxygen Generation System (OBOGS).

This technology is used in fighter jet cockpits to compensate for the rapid decrease in oxygen levels at high altitudes. According to DRDO, the OBOGS replaces the traditional Liquid Oxygen System (LOX) by utilizing bleed air or the compressed air from the aircraft engine and separating its components using molecular sieve (Zeolite) Pressure Swing Adsorption (PSA) technology.

The system consists of two molecular sieve beds with an oxygen plenum to provide the aircrew with breathing gas continuously.





Officials told the daily that the DRDO plant can provide medical-grade oxygen round-the-clock at a high flow rate catering to at least 50 ventilator ICU beds. This technology will be used to activate oxygen plants at COVID hospitals as well.

This technology has been developed by DRDO’s Defense Electromedical & Bio-Engineering Laboratory, a specialized wing focussed on technologies and products in the areas of life support, medical and physiological protection systems for the Indian Armed Forces.

The Tejas technology would be used to provide a continuous supply of oxygen to COVID beds, and refiling used cylinders. This would address the problem of oxygen shortage the country is facing, with the number of Covid cases making new records on a daily basis.









How DRDO's LCA Tejas Technology Comes In Handy To Treat India's COVID-19 Patients


DRDO will produce oxygen with a technology used on the LCA Tejas fighter to treat COVID-19 patients, according to reports.




eurasiantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## GHALIB

very good step .


----------



## GHALIB

nice info .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## safari2021

While the demand for medical oxygen is up by manifolds due to the ongoing second wave of the coronavirus pandemic in India, The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has developed a SpO2 (Blood Oxygen Saturation) supplemental Oxygen Delivery System, expected to help Covid patients as well.

Developed by Defence Bio-Engineering & Electro Medical Laboratory (DEBEL), Bengaluru of DRDO, the system delivers supplemental oxygen based on the SpO2 levels and prevents the person from sinking into a state of Hypoxia, which is fatal in most cases, if sets in.

Hypoxia is a state in which the amount of oxygen reaching the tissues is inadequate to fulfill all the energy requirements of the body. This is exactly the situation that gets replicated in a Covid patient due to the virus infection and has been a leading factor in the current crisis.

Accorduing to DEBEL researchers, the electronic hardware of the system is designed for functioning at extreme altitudes featuring low barometric pressures, low temperatures and humidity. “The software safety checks incorporated into the system are critical in ensuring the functional reliability of the system in field conditions,” officials added.









The automatic usage has a huge advantage in the household, as the oximeter would give an alarm for lower SpO2 value.

Primarily designed for soldiers posted at extreme high-altitude areas, the system reads SpO2 levels of the subject from a wrist-worn pulse oximeter module through wireless interface and controls a proportional solenoid valve to regulate the oxygen supply to the subject.

Explaining how it works, DEBEL researchers added that the oxygen is delivered from a lightweight portable oxygen cylinder through nasal nares. “The system is available in various sizes from one litre and one kg weight with 150 litres of oxygen supply to 10 litres & 10 kg weight with 1,500 litres of oxygen supply which can sustain for 750 minutes with a continuous flow of two liters per min (lpm),” the team of developers said.

Another highlight of the system, indigenously developed for operation in field conditions, is that it is robust and cheap and is already in bulk production with the industry.









Explaining how it works, DEBEL researchers added that the oxygen is delivered from a lightweight portable oxygen cylinder through nasal nares.

“The system is a boon in the current pandemic as it can be used in the household for moderate Covid patients for Oxygen flow therapy with flow controlled at 2/5/7/10 lpm flow. The automatic usage has a huge advantage in the household, as the oximeter would give an alarm for lower SpO2 value. It will automatically increase/decrease the O2 flow based on the SpO2 setting which can be auto-adjusted at 2, 5, 7, 10 lpm flow rate. The optimal O2 flow rate conserves the O2 resources/O2 management and greatly increases the endurance,” DRDO said in a statement.

Further, DRDO officials added that the facility is simple to use by nature even to a common person. “This will greatly reduce the workload and exposure time of doctors and paramedics to monitor the SpO2 levels of the patient. The automated Calibrated Variable Flow Control for Low O2 levels (User pre-set, <90%, <80%) through a calibrated Flow Control Valve (PFCV) will facilitate in economising the oxygen supply (1-10 lpm with ±0.5 lpm),” officials added.









DRDO’s new oxygen delivery system expected to aid Covid patients too


Primarily designed for soldiers posted at extreme high-altitude areas, the system reads SpO2 levels of the subject from a wrist-worn pulse oximeter module through wireless interface and controls a proportional solenoid valve to regulate the oxygen supply to the subject.




indianexpress.com


----------



## Valar.

HostileInsurgent said:


> religious gatherings of Kumbh and Ramzan etc.



Ramazan just started this week in which Muslims fast and pray(just like they always do).

Your overall cases for last 2 weeks are 2.5 million.

Inform me please, for how long your Kumbh Mela has been going on?

Remind me where and when did Muslims gathered in millions?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

It is judgement day in Modi's Hindustan.


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Valar. said:


> Ramazan just started this week in which Muslims fast and pray(just like they always do).
> 
> Your overall cases for last 2 weeks are 2.5 million.
> 
> Inform me please, for how long your Kumbh Mela has been going on?
> 
> Remind me where and when did Muslims gathered in millions?


I just said Kumbh and Ramzan, the area behind my Apartments is Muslim majority area and they were gathering like every normal Indian does during festivals, Kumbh is a mega spreader, but then kuchh logo ko election ki rallies bhi karni hai.


----------



## Ali_Baba

HostileInsurgent said:


> Boris cancelled visit because of 2nd wave in UK as per article you posted.



The UK is out of the 2nd wave and the economy and society is being opened up aggain ... we are looking on that front so far - suggest you re-read the articles again ..


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Ali_Baba said:


> The UK is out of the 2nd wave and the economy and society is being opened up aggain ... we are looking on that front so far - suggest you re-read the articles again ..


I meant to say he posted an old article, yes our covid condition is worse, and today Delhi CM has announced a lockdown for a week. Lol.


----------



## Jobless Jack

No need to worry. Just shut the boder and let the Hinduvta turds sort themselves out.


----------



## Dalit

gulli said:


> Problem is in India, R@ndi rona in neighboring country



LOL A taste of own medicine.


----------



## adelphi

....


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

JF 17 doesn't have oxygen generators and carries bottled oxygen as far as I know. So tangential applications like this not possible (apart from severely restricting range and ops)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

India must be isolated this is getting out of hand, Indians cannot leave India for the sake of the world. A global ban must be enacted to stop the spreading or we are worse off than last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

*Mehta, on Sunday, wrote: "Just wondering. Is it as bad in Pakistan as it is in India currently? The COVID situation I mean."




*

Filmmaker Hansal Mehta is currently being brutally trolled on Twitter for his tweet comparing India's COVID-19 situation with Pakistan.

Mehta, on Sunday, wrote: "Just wondering. Is it as bad in Pakistan as it is in India currently? The COVID situation I mean."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383643247851966465
The tweet left a section of Twitter furious and several users hurled verbal attacks at filmmaker.

Meanwhile, a Twitter user decided to offer a one way ticket to Karachi.

"I am willing to pay for first class one way ticket is you're moving there permanently," he replied to Hansal's tweet.

Hitting back at the user, Hansal commented: "Please send the ticket NOW. Or should I DM my bank details?"

In following tweet, the user named Dev Mehta said that he is ready to book tickets for Hansal but if he decides to come back, he will have to pay Dev '10 times the ticket amount'.

He then shared a screenshot of what looked like a plane ticket and claimed that he has booked a flight for Hansal to Karachi.

The two then indulged into a verbal spat, which ended with the 'Scam 1992' director asking Sharjah Police, UAE Police and Emirates to take action against the user.

"Dear @ShjPolice, @UAEPoliceHQ, Am reporting this person with handle @Dev73513666 whose name is allegedly Dev Mehta. He has issued a fake @emirates ticket, is inciting hate and issuing threats against Muslims. He claims to be based in Sharjah. Please investigate," tweeted Hansal on Monday.

"@emirates this is the fake ticket issued by this hate longer and displayed on social media. @SharjahPolice @DubaiPoliceHQ" he added in a separate tweet.

Responding to Hansal Mehta's tweet to the authorities, Dev Mehta tweeted: "State of our so called 'Intellectuals of Indian society' They can go to any level and get anyone against them harmed or arrested. In any case, he would require proof of payments prove that he paid and I didn't deliver. So, I'm fine. Let him be, don't harass him anymore."









Hansal Mehta's tweet comparing India's COVID-19 situation with Pakistan leaves 'bhakts' furious


Hansal Mehta's tweet comparing India's COVID-19 situation with Pakistan leaves 'bhakts' furious




www.freepressjournal.in





Bhakt rear is on fire folks. Just like we see some bhakts and their supporters reacting violently on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

'Nuff said 









Vaccine For All Above 18 Starting May 1


Vaccinations will be opened to all above 18 from May 1, the government on Monday announcedafter Prime Minister Narendra Modi held a series of meetings over India's response to record daily surges in Covid cases.




www.ndtv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Ghost Hobbit said:


> 'Nuff said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccine For All Above 18 Starting May 1
> 
> 
> Vaccinations will be opened to all above 18 from May 1, the government on Monday announcedafter Prime Minister Narendra Modi held a series of meetings over India's response to record daily surges in Covid cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ndtv.com



Why are your bhakt brothers and sisters reacting so violently?


----------



## newb3e

Dalit said:


> Why are your bhakt brothers and sisters reacting so violently?


Mehta stepped on safronis small noonies! 

taqleef may shor kar rahay hain!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Furious? It was just one dude who was just playing with that hansal mehta guy, these leftist lutyen media is totally braindead for sure.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Dalit said:


> Why are your bhakt brothers and sisters reacting so violently?


Lol it was just a dude, playing with hansal, it is you guys who get happy seeing words like bhakt, RSS and Hindutva and click on those leftist media outlets and post it here. Dev mehta uske maze le raha hai, inko waha bhi bhakt nazar aa rahe hai, I understand seeing these libtards will have no room to live after 2024 elections, this is just side effects of that panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

newb3e said:


> Mehta stepped on safronis small noonies!
> 
> taqleef may shor kar rahay hain!



So there is a comparison between a country where everything has collapsed and one which is about to start vaccination for all adulta above 18? By May 1st all adults above 45 will be vaccinated. You haven't even started it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## gulli

Ghost Hobbit said:


> 'Nuff said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccine For All Above 18 Starting May 1
> 
> 
> Vaccinations will be opened to all above 18 from May 1, the government on Monday announcedafter Prime Minister Narendra Modi held a series of meetings over India's response to record daily surges in Covid cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ndtv.com



Yeah this was the build up by Media vaccine lobby.. First corrupt IMA came to force Indian government to vaccinate all above 18, with no response from center they build up entire scenario. Now its reality, corruption still rules India..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Ghost Hobbit said:


> So there is a comparison between a country where everything has collapsed and one which is about to start vaccination for all adulta above 18? By May 1st all adults above 45 will be vaccinated. You haven't even started it.



You really are butthurt aren't you bakht.


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Ghost Hobbit said:


> JF 17 doesn't have oxygen generators and carries bottled oxygen as far as I know. So tangential applications like this not possible (apart from severely restricting range and ops)


It has oxygen supply for 3 hours enough for it's roles... and we made it as cost efficient machine not a fancy jet which took india 40 years


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Dalit said:


> You really are butthurt aren't you bakht.



I'll still have my vaccine end of this month

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Ghost Hobbit said:


> So there is a comparison between a country where everything has collapsed and one which is about to start vaccination for all adulta above 18? By May 1st all adults above 45 will be vaccinated. You haven't even started it.


or lemme put it this way one who brags about everything and one that is struggling with everything!

you know who likes to brag right!


Dalit said:


> You should read pajeet reactions on Twitter. They are going apeshit. They are threatening the man with death.


getting kicked on noonie is more painful than giving birth so yeh very apt response from safronis! 

what will they do if they lose their weapon of mass rape! they have every right to be angry!


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Dalit said:


> You really are butthurt aren't you bakht.


Not as much as you youthias


----------



## bshifter

I don't know any other country other than India that enjoys playing with sheeeet. Indians need to cut this sheeeet out.


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Reichsmarschall

WinterFangs said:


> Not going to happen, priti patel and the tories have no backbones.


You were saying?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

TheSnakeEatingMarkhur said:


> It has oxygen supply for 3 hours enough for it's roles... and we made it as cost efficient machine not a fancy jet which took india 40 years



that's why I said it has severely compromised range and ops. LCA with mid-air refuelling and oxygen can fly 18 or 20 hours non-stop. Even with mid-air refueling JF 17 can fly only 3 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Reichsmarschall said:


> You were saying?



The government was FORCED to do this as both scientists and media were raging about this here in the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Dalit said:


> *Mehta, on Sunday, wrote: "Just wondering. Is it as bad in Pakistan as it is in India currently? The COVID situation I mean."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Filmmaker Hansal Mehta is currently being brutally trolled on Twitter for his tweet comparing India's COVID-19 situation with Pakistan.
> 
> Mehta, on Sunday, wrote: "Just wondering. Is it as bad in Pakistan as it is in India currently? The COVID situation I mean."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383643247851966465
> The tweet left a section of Twitter furious and several users hurled verbal attacks at filmmaker.
> 
> Meanwhile, a Twitter user decided to offer a one way ticket to Karachi.
> 
> "I am willing to pay for first class one way ticket is you're moving there permanently," he replied to Hansal's tweet.
> 
> Hitting back at the user, Hansal commented: "Please send the ticket NOW. Or should I DM my bank details?"
> 
> In following tweet, the user named Dev Mehta said that he is ready to book tickets for Hansal but if he decides to come back, he will have to pay Dev '10 times the ticket amount'.
> 
> He then shared a screenshot of what looked like a plane ticket and claimed that he has booked a flight for Hansal to Karachi.
> 
> The two then indulged into a verbal spat, which ended with the 'Scam 1992' director asking Sharjah Police, UAE Police and Emirates to take action against the user.
> 
> "Dear @ShjPolice, @UAEPoliceHQ, Am reporting this person with handle @Dev73513666 whose name is allegedly Dev Mehta. He has issued a fake @emirates ticket, is inciting hate and issuing threats against Muslims. He claims to be based in Sharjah. Please investigate," tweeted Hansal on Monday.
> 
> "@emirates this is the fake ticket issued by this hate longer and displayed on social media. @SharjahPolice @DubaiPoliceHQ" he added in a separate tweet.
> 
> Responding to Hansal Mehta's tweet to the authorities, Dev Mehta tweeted: "State of our so called 'Intellectuals of Indian society' They can go to any level and get anyone against them harmed or arrested. In any case, he would require proof of payments prove that he paid and I didn't deliver. So, I'm fine. Let him be, don't harass him anymore."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hansal Mehta's tweet comparing India's COVID-19 situation with Pakistan leaves 'bhakts' furious
> 
> 
> Hansal Mehta's tweet comparing India's COVID-19 situation with Pakistan leaves 'bhakts' furious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.freepressjournal.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhakt rear is on fire folks. Just like we see some bhakts and their supporters reacting violently on PDF.


This one guy booked a flight ticket for him so he can move to india 🤣


Ghost Hobbit said:


> So there is a comparison between a country where everything has collapsed and one which is about to start vaccination for all adulta above 18? By May 1st all adults above 45 will be vaccinated. You haven't even started it.


Everything has collapsed yet we controlled covid breakout better than you.. isnt it shameful for bhakts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

this is fake newj!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## safari2021

WITH THE country fighting its worst Covid spread to date, alongside inadequacies in healthcare system, India Inc is not only working towards enhancing the treatment infrastructure such as oxygen supply, drug availability and supply of beds, but is also working towards keeping manufacturing establishments running by following guidelines, creating team bubbles, and using technology.
A top official with Confederation of Indian Industries, who is part of the team co-ordinating meetings of the CII members on Covid-related developments, said over the last couple of days, the industry body has identified 100 companies across the country that either manufacture or use oxygen in their plants and have been asked to divert oxygen for the healthcare needs in their states.
“Steel plants need a lot of oxygen for steelmaking and several steel manufacturers have come forward and are now reducing their oxygen requirement and are diverting the same for the healthcare requirements within their state. The oxygen producing companies too are ramping up their production,” a CII official said.






Naushad Forbes, co-chairman, Forbes Marshall, said in the discussion with the Maharashtra Chief Minister on Saturday, the industry came forward to help in any way possible. “Steel plants and large petrochemical plants that have large oxygen generating facilities will now provide medical use oxygen. While not all facilities can generate them, the modern ones can do so and they have already started doing that. I think that over the next few days it should be able to cater to the requirement.”

The head of another industry body said that while ramping up of oxygen plant is a very simple process, “clarity is needed on who will buy, what quantity and at what price,” and that will help the cause. “Just like pricing was fixed for Remdesivir, pricing needs to be set for Oxygen cylinders too and that would help in enhancing its production,” he said.
*Keeping plants running and reducing uncertainty around livelihood*
Industry insiders say that manufacturing setups had big learning from last years experience when people lost jobs due to closure of plants or business establishments and migrant workers were forced to hit the road along with their families.
Everything has been less reactive this time, says Forbes, lauding at the governments response of not going for a complete lockdown and allowing manufacturing activity to continue.
Stating that while policy initiatives have been much more reasonable this time and manufacturing has continued with focus on safety, even the industry has reacted in a better way. “They are taking care of their employees unlike last year when they acted differently and went for cost cutting and did not look after their employees and the contracts. The companies are also setting up quarantine centres to take care of their employees and workers and not burdening the hospital infrastructure with that,” said Forbes.

A senior official at CII said that the industry does not want lockdown and want the factories to run as it disrupts livelihood. “The broader sense among manufacturers is that the workers are safer on the shop floor than outside. Company’s want to keep their factories running and are asking office employees or service related staff to work from home,” said a CII official.
Large manufacturing units that have big townships have created a bubble around themselves in a bid to keep the whole township free from contamination. An official with Reliance Industries said that the whole township is being kept contamination free and all supplies are being monitored before it gets inside.
Several companies have formed set of teams and have kept them in bubbles so that one team does not come in contact with the other.
“Companies are using artificial intelligence and RFID to keep track of their employees in the plant. They are also taking care of their families and communities and ensuring that the workers are tested every 2-3 days and also encouraging them to get vaccinated if they are in the qualifying age,” said a senior official with an industry association.
Many feel that learning from Covid in 2020 has prepared the industry to deal with the situation better this time around and the measures that they have adopted this time around is ensuring that the migration crisis seen in 2020 is not repeated.
A senior official with Maruti Suzuki said that while there has been some impact on production due to issues of raw material supply, “we have not seen the issue of workers leaving for their home towns as of now as the plant is operational. We do not see a repeat of migration and reverse migration that was seen last year.”
Kuldeep Janghu, president, Maruti Suzuki Kaamgar Union said that the Manesar plant is running smoothly and there are no issues that workers are facing. All areas in the Manesar plant are sanitised, workers are wearing masks and the vaccination of employees above 45 years has been organised in the plant premise only. He further added that almost all plants in the Manesar area are working fine and there is no visible migration issue that we are witnessing this time around.
Even as companies are focussing on safety measures, the industry feels that government should allow vaccination of individuals under 45 years of age as majority of workers in the plants are in the age bracket of 25 to 45.
Besides large companies, even MSME workers are stating put as of now as the plants are operational and there is no threat to livelihood.


“Last year the major migration issue was of construction workers and daily wagers. All those who were employed with large companies or even MSMEs were relatively fine except for those in sectors including restaurants, handicraft or garment industry where the workers are piece-wagers. This time around the situation is far better as there is not full scale lockdown and transport hasn’t stopped. However, the situation is evolving and a 2-week lockdown announcement could create panic among daily wagers,” said Anil Bhardwaj, secretary general, Federation of Indian MSMEs (FISME).









From oxygen supply to team bubbles, India Inc steps up to fight Covid wave


Many feel that learning from Covid in 2020 has prepared the industry to deal with the situation better this time around and the measures that they have adopted this time around is ensuring that the migration crisis seen in 2020 is not repeated.




indianexpress.com


----------



## safari2021

New Delhi: As per the directions of Defence Minister Rajnath Singh, DRDO supplied 150 jumbo cylinders of Oxygen to the Uttar Pradesh government, 1000 cylinders to be sent.

The Oxygen will be supplied to the hospitals in Lucknow.


Rajnath Singh, who is also the Member of Parliament from Lucknow, is in constant touch with UP CM Yogi Adityanath over the serious situation in Lucknow which has nearly 45,000 active cases presently, and reported about 6,000 cases in the last 24 hours along with 36 deaths.

Singh had instructed DRDO on Friday to set up two hospitals with total of 600 beds in Lucknow in mission-mode to increase the bed capacity in the city and is constantly monitoring the progress.

The Yogi Adityanath government on Saturday also released Rs 225 crore package from the state disaster relief fund for fighting the second Covid wave and put this amount at the disposal of district magistrates for containment operations, medicines, PPE Kits, Oxygen Cylinders, Covid Testing Kits and Home Isolation kits. Districts facing bigger case load were given Rs 5 Cr each while other districts have been given Rs 2 Cr each for the purpose. This followed a Union Home Ministry letter to states two days ago.








DRDO supplies 150 jumbo cylinders of Oxygen to Uttar Pradesh govt, 1000 cylinders to be sent


Singh had instructed DRDO on Friday to set up two hospitals with total of 600 beds in Lucknow in mission-mode to increase the bed capacity in the city and is constantly monitoring the progress.




newsroompost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## safari2021

NEW DELHI: After Reliance Industries Ltd, state-owned Indian Oil Corporation (IOC) and Bharat Petroleum Corporation Ltd (BPCL) have begun diverting oxygen produced at their refineries to supplement the availability of medical oxygen in states worst hit by COVID-19.

In a statement, IOC said it has "begun the supply of 150 tonnes of oxygen at no cost to various hospitals in Delhi, Haryana and Punjab.



"The first batch of the lifesaver medical grade oxygen was dispatched today to Maha Durga Charitable Trust Hospital, New Delhi," it said.

"Delhi is already facing an oxygen emergency situation."

In the face of a massive surge in demand for medical oxygen during the second wave of the pandemic, IOC has diverted the high-purity oxygen used in its Mono Ethylene Glycol (MEG) unit to produce medical-grade liquid oxygen at its Panipat refinery and petrochemical complex in Haryana.

The throughput of the unit has also been scaled down for a more critical cause. In a separate statement, BPCL said it has started supply of 100 tonnes of oxygen at no cost.

"The company will be supplying around 100 tonnes per month," it said.

With average daily cases of COVID-19 rising again since the last month, the demand for oxygen has significantly risen.

In fact, in most parts of the country, the cases are hitting new peak, thereby disrupting the demand-supply scenario for medical oxygen.

Last week, Reliance's twin oil refineries in Jamnagar in Gujarat through minor process modification converted industrial oxygen into medical-use oxygen that can be administered to COVID-19 patients low on oxygen.

In all, 100 tonnes of oxygen is being supplied from the Jamnagar refineries free of cost.

BPCL is also supplying 1.5 tonnes per day of medical oxygen to Kerala from its Kochi Refinery.

Last year, BPCL had supplied around 25 tonnes of medical oxygen when the average daily cases had risen in October-November.

The Kochi Refinery has a provision to produce and store liquid oxygen of 99.7 percent purity.

Oil refineries can produce limited volumes of industrial oxygen in air-separation plants meant for nitrogen production.

Scrubbing out other gases such as carbon dioxide can convert it into medical-use oxygen with 99.9 percent purity.

Reliance operates the world's largest oil refining complex at Jamnagar in Gujarat.

IOC Chairman S M Vaidya reiterated the firm's unstinted support to the country at this critical hour in every possible way.

"All through the pandemic, our prime focus has been to ensure the supply of essential fuels 24X7. We have also stepped up the production of raw material for PPEs, and we are now providing lifesaving medical oxygen to hospitals."

"Our expertise and assets, including refineries, pipelines, petrochemical units, bottling plants, terminals and aviation fuel stations, will continue to serve the people despite the stiff challenges", he added.

As the COVID-19 cases in the country continue to rise, the demand for medical-grade oxygen too is growing rapidly.

"The current initiative by IOC aims at supporting the states in fighting the battle against COVID-19," the statement added.









Indian Oil Corporation to supply oxygen to hospitals in Delhi, Haryana, Punjab


In a statement, IOC said it has "begun the supply of 150 tonnes of oxygen at no cost to various hospitals in Delhi, Haryana and Punjab."




www.newindianexpress.com


----------



## safari2021

Ahmedabad, Apr 19 (PTI) The Ahmedabad civic body has procured 1,000 oxygen cylinders from Kutch district in Gujarat to add more oxygen beds in the city in view of the spike in COVID-19 cases, officials said on Monday.
To cope up with the shortage of medical oxygen in hospitals here, the Ahmedabad Municipal Corporation (AMC) has sought the support of the Gujarat Pollution Control Board (GPCB) to divert industrial oxygen for medical use, they said.
Apart from providing these oxygen cylinders to AMC-run hospitals, the civic body has also planned to provide them to private hospitals designated to treat coronavirus patients, the AMC said in a release.
"We have procured 1,000 oxygen cylinders from Kutch overnight. We will use these cylinders to convert the existing isolation beds in the civic-run hospitals into beds with oxygen supply," said senior IAS officer Rajiv Kumar Gupta, who is overseeing the AMC''s coronavirus-related operations.
Gupta further said they would convert 500 existing beds into oxygen beds in the next two days.
With the support of the GPCB, the AMC has managed to divert around 1,500 oxygen cylinders, meant for industrial use, for medical purposes in the city, the civic body''s release said.
Due to this, vendors will now have more oxygen cylinders to supply to private hospitals, it said.
The AMC, with the GPCB''s help, has also activated a control room for better coordination between private hospitals, oxygen cylinder suppliers and re-fillers, it said.
The civic body is also providing vehicles on rent to those hospitals which need to transport 50 or more oxygen cylinders every day for refilling, the release added.








Outlook India Magazine Online- Read News India, Latest News Analysis, World, Sports, Entertainment | Best Online Magazine India


Outlook covers the latest India news, analysis, business news and long-form stories on culture, money market and personal finance. Read India's best online magazine.




www.outlookindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

HostileInsurgent said:


> Furious? It was just one dude who was just playing with that hansal mehta guy, these leftist lutyen media is totally braindead for sure.
> View attachment 735558


Lol this idiot himself lives in UAE. Makes sense why he's paying people to move out of india.


----------



## GHALIB

Ghost Hobbit said:


> So there is a comparison between a country where everything has collapsed and one which is about to start vaccination for all adulta above 18? By May 1st all adults above 45 will be vaccinated. You haven't even started it.



that is the point .


----------



## WinterFangs

Mum just told me, was about time, they were hesitant to add them even till the end


----------



## Dalit

Ghost Hobbit said:


> I'll still have my vaccine end of this month



LOL as if the vaccine is going to save you from Ganges variant.


----------



## Dalit

With hospitals full and oxygen and medicines in short supply in an already creaky health system, several major cities are reporting far larger numbers of cremations

Gas and firewood furnaces at a crematorium in the western Indian state of Gujurat have been running so long without a break during the Covid-19 pandemic that metal parts have begun to melt.

"We are working around the clock at 100% capacity to cremate bodies on time," Kamlesh Sailor, the president of the trust that runs the crematorium in the diamond-polishing city of Surat, told Reuters.

And with hospitals full and oxygen and medicines in short supply in an already creaky health system, several major cities are reporting far larger numbers of cremations and burials under coronavirus protocols than official Covid-19 death tolls, according to crematorium and cemetery workers, media and a review of government data.

India on Monday registered a record 273,810 new daily infections and 1,619 deaths. Its total number of cases now stands at more than 15 million, second only to the United States.

Reliable data is at the heart of any government response to the pandemic, without which planning for hospital vacancies, oxygen and medicine becomes difficult, experts say.

Government officials say the mismatch in death tallies may be caused by several factors, including over-caution.

A senior state health official said the increase in numbers of cremations had been due to bodies being cremated using Covid protocols "even if there is 0.1% probability of the person being positive".

"In many cases, patients come to hospital in an extremely critical condition and die before they are tested, and there are instances where patients are brought dead to hospital, and we do not know if they are positive or not," the official said.

'Very irksome'

But Bhramar Mukherjee, a professor of biostatistics and epidemiology at the University of Michigan, said many parts of India were in "data denial".

"Everything is so muddy," she said. "It feels like nobody understands the situation very clearly, and that's very irksome."

In Surat, Gujarat's second largest city, Sailor's Kurukshetra crematorium and a second crematorium known as Umra have cremated more than 100 bodies a day under Covid protocols over the last week, far in excess of the city's official daily Covid death toll of around 25, according to interviews with workers.

Prashant Kabrawala, trustee of Narayan Trust, which manages a third city crematorium called Ashwinikumar, declined to provide the number of bodies received under Covid protocols, but said cremations there had tripled in recent weeks.

"I have been regularly going to the crematorium since 1987, and been involved in its day-to-day functioning since 2005, but I haven't seen so many dead bodies coming for cremation in all these years," even during an outbreak of the bubonic plague in 1994 and floods in 2006.

Government spokesmen in Gujurat did not respond to requests for comment.

India is not the only country to have its coronavirus statistics questioned. But the testimony of workers and a growing body of academic literature suggest deaths in India are being underreported compared to other countries.

Mukherjee's research of India's first wave concludes that there were 11 times more infections than were reported, in line with estimates from studies in other countries. There were also between two and five times as many deaths than were reported, far in excess of global averages.

Working day and night

In Lucknow, capital of the populous northern state of Uttar Pradesh, data from the largest Covid-only crematorium, Baikunthdham, shows double the number of bodies arriving on six different days in April than government data on Covid deaths for the entire city.

The figures do not take into account a second Covid-only crematorium in the city, or burials in the Muslim community that makes up a quarter of the city's population.

Crematorium head Azad, who goes by only one name, said the number of cremations under Covid protocols had risen five-fold in recent weeks.

"We are working day and night," he said. "The incinerators are running full time but still many people have to wait with the bodies for the last rites."

A spokesman for the Uttar Pradesh government did not respond to a request for comment.

Read | UK adds India to travel 'red list' after surge in Covid-19 cases

Elsewhere, India Today reported two crematoriums in Bhopal, the capital of the central state of Madhya Pradesh, 187 bodies were cremated following Covid protocols in four days this month, while the official Covid death toll stood at five.

Last week Sandesh, a Gujarati newspaper, counted 63 bodies leaving a single Covid-only hospital for burial in the state's largest city, Ahmedabad, on a day where government data showed 20 coronavirus deaths.

The Lancet medical journal noted last year that four Indian states making up 65% of Covid fatalities nationally each registered 100% of their coronavirus deaths.

But fewer than a quarter of deaths in India are medically certified, particularly in rural areas, meaning the true Covid death rate in many of India's 24 other states may never be known.

"Most of the deaths are not registered so it's impossible to do a validation calculation," Mukherjee said.









Non-stop cremations cast doubt on India's counting of Covid dead


Gas and firewood furnaces at a crematorium in the western Indian state of Gujurat have been running so long without a break during the Covid-19 pandemic that metal parts have begun to melt. "We are working around the clock at 100% capacity to cremate bodies on time," Kamlesh Sailor, the...




www.deccanherald.com




They are not even reporting the proper death figures.


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Deccan Herald, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

HostileInsurgent said:


> Deccan Herald, lol.



Denial LOL


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Dalit said:


> Denial LOL


Desperation lol


----------



## xeuss

Depraved society elected a mass murderer to kill Muslims. Mass murderer ended up killing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

HostileInsurgent said:


> Desperation lol



Everyone is lying and conspiring against you LOL


----------



## Valar.

Nobody believes India's official data regarding deaths due to Covid especially when they claim their mortality rate is just little over 1%.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381934224941359109

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

A record 47 passengers from a single fight tested positive for coronavirus.

Flight 6395 from Delhi to Hong Kong landed on 4 April and within two weeks almost 50 of its passengers had tested positive for the virus.

All passengers aboard the flight, operated by Indian airline Vistara, had given a negative test for Covid-19 within 72-hours of its departure - in keeping with Hong Kong's travel requirements.

However, according to the Independent, a test after the fight found 25 passengers positive with an additional 22 cases 12 days after arrival.

The record-breaking news comes after India has seen a sharp rise in cases since the beginning of the month while the country deals with a new more infectious strain of the virus.

Speaking to the Independent, Mumbai-based Dr Sharad Awachar said: "What we are dealing with here is a catastrophe.

"I have to look after 75 beds of an ICU daily and the input of patients is way more than the output. We are at full capacity."

The UK has now added India to its 'red list' of countries, meaning travel to the country is banned.

Announcing the decision Health Secretary Matt Hancock said: "After studying the data, and on a precautionary basis, we've made the difficult but vital decision to add India to the red list."

He added: "India is a country I know well and love. Between our two countries we have ties of friendship and family. I understand the impact of this decision but I hope the House will concur that we must act."

Hancock said most of the 103 cases of the new variant - officially known as B.1.617 - confirmed in the UK had been linked to international travel.

Christina Pagel, professor of operational research at UCL and member of Independent Sage, said: "We are not likely to get definitive evidence on B.1.617 for a few weeks given low sequencing, testing and vaccination rates in India and low case numbers here."

From 23 April almost all people who have travelled from India in the last 10 days will be refused entry, while British or Irish passport holders or residents will be allowed in but must quarantine in a hotel for 10 days.

Prime Minister Boris Johnson said earlier today that he had cancelled a scheduled trip to India later this month.









Record Number Of People On Flight Test Positive For Covid


Almost 50 people tested positive from the flight




www.ladbible.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## StraightEdge

There is no doubt, the number of dead are obviously more - seen way too many reports to call it a doubt anymore. Places like UP are severely under reporting cases and deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

At times this covid thing gives the vibes of someone pulling off a bloodless coup on a global level . All kinds of control freaks and psychopaths ranging from pharmaceuticals to political thugs seem involved in it . Middle class been rapidly downsized through different "sop's" and people are evebtaully being led to a state where the gov't militias gonna let loose upon the "violators " . sounds like social Darwinism is gaining momentum. 



One can already see this archtype being implemented in small city states which if became a success could be implemented through out larger continents. Either submit every knitty gritty with the govt agencies to get your hourly freedom pass for doing the daily chores or do jail time

@Verve @Baba Google

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

Holly mother of Molly !!!! Entire flight? How worse is covid situation in India?



Dalit said:


> Announcing the decision Health Secretary Matt Hancock said: "After studying the data, and on a precautionary basis, we've made the difficult but vital decision to add India to the red list."
> 
> He added: "India is a country I know well and love. Between our two countries we have ties of friendship and family. I understand the impact of this decision but I hope the House will concur that we must act."



Why so apologetic? Was he apologetic when he put other countries in red list recently?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baba Google

Mentee said:


> *At times this covid thing gives the vibes of someone pulling off a bloodless coup on a global level . All kinds of control freaks and psychopaths ranging from pharmaceuticals to political thugs seem involved in it .* Middle class been rapidly downsized through different "sop's" and people are evebtaully being led to a state where the gov't militias gonna let loose upon the "violators " . sounds like social Darwinism is gaining momentum.
> 
> 
> 
> One can already see this archtype being implemented in small city states which if became a success could be implemented through out larger continents. Either submit every knitty gritty with the govt agencies to get your hourly freedom pass for doing the daily chores or do jail time
> 
> @Verve @Baba Google


We are fighting something which we cannot see. World War 3? 

Honestly, this is a very serious threat to my social freedom. Yet I am part of it. I'll give you an example, as per some reports, *"Original Sin"* was a bitten apple, yet I need an iPhone. 

Is k ilawa ab main kya kahoon yaaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Not a single RSS pajeet in this topic to defend mata India.


Valar. said:


> Holly mother of Molly !!!! Entire flight? How worse is covid situation in India?
> 
> 
> 
> Why so apologetic? Was he apologetic when he put other countries in red list recently?



These Brits love polishing Hindustani boots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type59

People getting fake tests done to be able to fly. I thought rss Indians were "good tourists".


----------



## Dalit

by Stefany Valderrama
Monday, April 19th 2021

New reports out of India are warning for a new double-mutated COVID-19 strain. 

Researchers fear the more contagious and deadly strain could make efforts to contain the virus, including the vaccines, ineffective. 

The more dominant mutant strains have been identified as the UK, South African and Brazil variants. Florida currently leads the nation with the most cases of the UK variant. 

The newly identified 'Indian variant," a double mutated strain, is alarming doctors and researchers worldwide. 

"You don’t usually see that," said Infectious Disease Specialist Dr. Olayemi Osiyemi. "You see one mutation at a time and this virus has two mutations. So that may lead to more problems."

More than 100 cases have been reported in the UK. While in California, Stanford University researchers have identified five cases of a double-mutant strain. 

"That mutation might cause it to spread faster. Make you sicker longer," said the lead researcher of the Palm Beach Research Center David Scott. 

Experts say if someone contracts the Indian variant, the vaccine antibodies would have a hard time attaching and killing the variant. 

"Or it may not bind at all and that will make it ineffective," Osiyemi added.

The ability to evade the immune system makes the mutant strain more transmissible and deadly. 

"And that only makes sense. A mutation that survives, it just has to be a stronger virus," Scott told CBS12 News. 

According to the CDC, there are no reported cases of the Indian variant in Florida., which reported more than 2.1 million cases of COVID-19 on Monday.









Experts warn double-mutated 'Indian variant' could make vaccines ineffective


New reports out of India are warning for a new double-mutated COVID-19 strain. Researchers fear the more contagious and deadly strain could make efforts to contain the virus, including the vaccines, ineffective. The more dominant mutant strains have been identified as the UK, South African and...




cbs12.com




There you have it. Indian variant has the potential to render all vaccines ineffective.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Baba Google

Dalit said:


> A record 47 passengers from a single fight tested positive for coronavirus.
> 
> Flight 6395 from Delhi to Hong Kong landed on 4 April and within two weeks almost 50 of its passengers had tested positive for the virus.
> 
> All passengers aboard the flight, operated by Indian airline Vistara, had given a negative test for Covid-19 within 72-hours of its departure - in keeping with Hong Kong's travel requirements.
> 
> However, according to the Independent, a test after the fight found 25 passengers positive with an additional 22 cases 12 days after arrival.
> 
> The record-breaking news comes after India has seen a sharp rise in cases since the beginning of the month while the country deals with a new more infectious strain of the virus.
> 
> Speaking to the Independent, Mumbai-based Dr Sharad Awachar said: "What we are dealing with here is a catastrophe.
> 
> "I have to look after 75 beds of an ICU daily and the input of patients is way more than the output. We are at full capacity."
> 
> The UK has now added India to its 'red list' of countries, meaning travel to the country is banned.
> 
> Announcing the decision Health Secretary Matt Hancock said: "After studying the data, and on a precautionary basis, we've made the difficult but vital decision to add India to the red list."
> 
> He added: "India is a country I know well and love. Between our two countries we have ties of friendship and family. I understand the impact of this decision but I hope the House will concur that we must act."
> 
> Hancock said most of the 103 cases of the new variant - officially known as B.1.617 - confirmed in the UK had been linked to international travel.
> 
> Christina Pagel, professor of operational research at UCL and member of Independent Sage, said: "We are not likely to get definitive evidence on B.1.617 for a few weeks given low sequencing, testing and vaccination rates in India and low case numbers here."
> 
> From 23 April almost all people who have travelled from India in the last 10 days will be refused entry, while British or Irish passport holders or residents will be allowed in but must quarantine in a hotel for 10 days.
> 
> Prime Minister Boris Johnson said earlier today that he had cancelled a scheduled trip to India later this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record Number Of People On Flight Test Positive For Covid
> 
> 
> Almost 50 people tested positive from the flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ladbible.com


Mujhey toh vaccines main milawat lag rahi hai. Hor lawao teekey.


----------



## Dalit

LOL RSS pajeets think that vaccines will save them. The Ganges variant is deadly. Vaccines won't be effective.


----------



## Surya 1

Dalit said:


> Not a single RSS pajeet in this topic to defend mata India.
> 
> 
> These Brits love polishing Hindustani boots.



Your frustration can not take your country out of red list.


----------



## Baba Google

Surya 1 said:


> Your frustration can not take your country out of red list.


As long as India is in red list, we have no problem staying in and give you guys some company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dalit

Surya 1 said:


> Your frustration can not take your country out of red list.



LOL burn you little Ganges COVID creature. Your vaccine strategy won't work pajeet. The vaccine isn't effective against Kumbh mela virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Kai bakhto k papa nai rehe


----------



## Rollno21

Han Patriot said:


> Indians always boast and declare victory before anything is confirmed. They like to say can could should may will, all talk, while China delivers. That's reality. I told one Indian guy a few months back, India will fck it up, and a few months prior that it will be worse than China, that was when Indians boasted they were well prepared and the virus wouldn't spread like Wuhan.


If china had delivered,the wuhan virus would not have become such a crisis world wide in the first place.
India is not like china ,if govt tells people to do something,people will ask my any some do the exact opposite as told by the govt on purpose .


----------



## Dalit

Rollno21 said:


> If china had delivered,the wuhan virus would not have become such a crisis world wide in the first place.
> India is not like china ,if govt tells people to do something,people will ask my any some do the exact opposite as told by the govt on purpose .



Sure thing. Blame China for your own sins.


----------



## Rizwan Alam

If test results were given negative earlier then what would be the original number of daily positive cases? This is truely catastrophic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

This is Modi's "Shining India" ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Mentee said:


> At times this covid thing gives the vibes of someone pulling off a bloodless coup on a global level . All kinds of control freaks and psychopaths ranging from pharmaceuticals to political thugs seem involved in it . Middle class been rapidly downsized through different "sop's" and people are evebtaully being led to a state where the gov't militias gonna let loose upon the "violators " . sounds like social Darwinism is gaining momentum.
> 
> 
> 
> One can already see this archtype being implemented in small city states which if became a success could be implemented through out larger continents. Either submit every knitty gritty with the govt agencies to get your hourly freedom pass for doing the daily chores or do jail time
> 
> @Verve @Baba Google



Anybody who still thinks this is a normal public health issue and does not see it for what it is, which is political theater masquerading as a public health issue, is deaf, dumb and blind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alpha

Should be renamed as Kumbh or RSS variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

you see, this will lead to more forced vaccinations now! another mutated strain can turn up anywhere. more lockdowns and whatnot are on the horizon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

All these pajeets getting hyper that the vaccine is going to save Hindustan. It remains to be seen whether the current vaccines are able to effectively cure COVID patients.


Path-Finder said:


> you see, this will lead to more forced vaccinations now! another mutated strain can turn up anywhere. more lockdowns and whatnot are on the horizon.



The world is already afraid that the Indian variant is the most infectious.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Valar.

Rizwan Alam said:


> If test results were given negative earlier then what would be the original number of daily positive cases? This is truely catastrophic.



And these were all RT-PCR tests(mandatory for flights). They are higher on accuracy level but takes time to get results. And this is the condition.

If I remember correctly, around half of India's daily testing is based on Antigen tests aka rapid tests. They are cheaper, faster but low on accuracy and are notorious for false results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanmubashir

Dalit said:


> by Stefany Valderrama
> Monday, April 19th 2021
> 
> New reports out of India are warning for a new double-mutated COVID-19 strain.
> 
> Researchers fear the more contagious and deadly strain could make efforts to contain the virus, including the vaccines, ineffective.
> 
> The more dominant mutant strains have been identified as the UK, South African and Brazil variants. Florida currently leads the nation with the most cases of the UK variant.
> 
> The newly identified 'Indian variant," a double mutated strain, is alarming doctors and researchers worldwide.
> 
> "You don’t usually see that," said Infectious Disease Specialist Dr. Olayemi Osiyemi. "You see one mutation at a time and this virus has two mutations. So that may lead to more problems."
> 
> More than 100 cases have been reported in the UK. While in California, Stanford University researchers have identified five cases of a double-mutant strain.
> 
> "That mutation might cause it to spread faster. Make you sicker longer," said the lead researcher of the Palm Beach Research Center David Scott.
> 
> Experts say if someone contracts the Indian variant, the vaccine antibodies would have a hard time attaching and killing the variant.
> 
> "Or it may not bind at all and that will make it ineffective," Osiyemi added.
> 
> The ability to evade the immune system makes the mutant strain more transmissible and deadly.
> 
> "And that only makes sense. A mutation that survives, it just has to be a stronger virus," Scott told CBS12 News.
> 
> According to the CDC, there are no reported cases of the Indian variant in Florida., which reported more than 2.1 million cases of COVID-19 on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experts warn double-mutated 'Indian variant' could make vaccines ineffective
> 
> 
> New reports out of India are warning for a new double-mutated COVID-19 strain. Researchers fear the more contagious and deadly strain could make efforts to contain the virus, including the vaccines, ineffective. The more dominant mutant strains have been identified as the UK, South African and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbs12.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it. Indian variant has the potential to render all vaccines ineffective.


Could gao mutra been the mutagent??? 

But joke aside with the world most populous country with second highest (recorded) cases in the world and government more interested in blaming every problem on minorities 
Much worse can comeout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

khanmubashir said:


> Could gao mutra been the mutagent???
> 
> But joke aside with the world most populous country with second highest (recorded) cases in the world and government more interested in blaming every problem on minorities
> Much worse can comeout



It is a crazy country Hindustan. Just look at the supporters of RSS on PDF. How they behave like illiterate fools and pretend that Hindustan is fine. No wonder the cases are imploding in this hateful nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

Dirty Muslays are responsible for Covid in India. The real Hindu Indians are so clean that a virus dies before it enter sacred Hindu body.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rollno21

Dalit said:


> Sure thing. Blame China for your own sins.


Name one thing Pakistan blames itself and not others for its misery and then come and quote me ,I will answer your post on blame others .


----------



## Dalit

Rollno21 said:


> Name one thing Pakistan blames itself and not others for its misery and then come and quote me ,I will answer your post on blame others .



There he is the RSS victim.


----------



## Rollno21

Dalit said:


> There he is the RSS victim.


You won't be able to findn,don't waste your time and mine ,along with getting humiliated in the process.


----------



## Amavous

*India added to coronavirus ‘red list’ for travel*
3 hours ago 

*India has been added to a “red list” of countries from which most travel to the UK is banned, over fears of a new Covid variant, the health secretary has said.*
From 04:00 BST on Friday 23 April, most people who have travelled from India in the last 10 days will be refused entry.
British or Irish passport holders, or people with UK residence rights, will be allowed in but must quarantine in a government-approved hotel for 10 days.
Matt Hancock said there had been 103 UK cases of the India variant.
In a statement to the House of Commons on Monday, the health secretary said the vast majority of the cases of the new variant - officially known as B.1.617 - had been linked to international travel.
He said test samples had been analysed to see if the new variant had any "concerning characteristics" such as greater transmissibility or resistance to treatments and vaccines.

He told MPs: "After studying the data, and on a precautionary basis, we've made the difficult but vital decision to add India to the red list."


Health officials say this new variant, first identified in India, has some worrying genetic changes that need exploring.
It's still too soon to say if it is more contagious, deadly and will evade vaccines - and whether it should join the Variant of Concern list that the South Africa, Kent and Brazil variants belong to.
Assessments are ongoing, and in the meantime the government is looking to stop more cases arriving and spreading in the country.
That's why the government is also stepping up surge testing to quickly find any new cases in the UK and is introducing a speedy new type of lab test that can show within hours if someone is positive for Covid - and if the infection they have is one of the known variants, including this new one from India.
It should mean people can isolate faster to prevent giving it to their friends, families, neighbours and colleagues.









Covid-19: India added to coronavirus ‘red list’ for travel


It means most travel to the UK from India will be banned from 04:00 BST on Friday, amid Covid concerns.



www.bbc.com


----------



## 8888888888888

Basically it all started with New Zealand


----------



## Surya 1

Dalit said:


> LOL burn you little Ganges COVID creature. Your vaccine strategy won't work pajeet. The vaccine isn't effective against Kumbh mela virus.


Your Minister asked your people to stay away from the Chinese vaccine. worry about yourself first.


----------



## Daghalodi

Kumbh Mela, Shahi Asnan should be re opened.

Only River Ganga can save India now


----------



## Han Patriot

Rollno21 said:


> If china had delivered,the wuhan virus would not have become such a crisis world wide in the first place.
> India is not like china ,if govt tells people to do something,people will ask my any some do the exact opposite as told by the govt on purpose .


If we didn't control it successfully, you bozos won't even have mask or even APis to make vaccines numb numb. Stop blaming others for your own incompetence. It's been 1 year already, we took 2 months to control it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

modi and company is busy in winning bangal elections at the cost of public health and ganga snan .


Dalit said:


> In early March, India's health minister Harsh Vardhan declared the country was "in the endgame" of the Covid-19 pandemic.
> 
> Mr Vardhan also lauded Prime Minister Narendra Modi's leadership as an "example to the world in international co-operation". From January onwards, India had begun shipping doses to foreign countries as part of its much-vaunted "vaccine diplomacy".
> 
> Mr Vardhan's unbridled optimism was based on a sharp drop in reported infections. Since a peak of more than 93,000 cases per day on average in mid-September, infections had steadily declined. By mid-February, India was counting an average of 11,000 cases a day. The seven-day rolling average of daily deaths from the disease had slid to below 100.
> 
> The euphoria at beating the virus had been building since late last year. Politicians, policy makers and parts of the media believed that India was truly out of the woods. In December, central bank officials announced that India was "bending the Covid infection curve". There was evidence, they said, in poetic terms, that the economy was "breaking out amidst winter's lengthening shadows towards a place in sunlight". Mr Modi was called a "vaccine guru".
> 
> At the end of February, India's election authorities announced key elections in five states where 186 million people were eligible to vote for 824 seats. Beginning 27 March, the polls would stretch over a month, and in the case of the state of West Bengal, be held in eight phases. Campaigning had begun in full swing, with no safety protocols and social distancing. In mid-March, the cricket board allowed more than 130,000 fans, mostly unmasked, to watch two international cricket games between India and England at the Narendra Modi stadium in Gujarat.
> 
> In less than a month, things began to unravel. India was in the grips of a devastating second wave of the virus and cities were facing fresh lockdowns. By mid-April, the country was averaging more than 100,000 cases a day. On Sunday, India recorded more than 275,000 cases and over 1,600 deaths, both new single-day records. If the runway infection was not checked, India could be recording more than 2,300 deaths every day by first week of June, according to report by The Lancet Covid-19 Commission.
> 
> India is in now in the grips of a public health emergency. Social media feeds are full with videos of Covid funerals at crowded cemeteries, wailing relatives of the dead outside hospitals, long queues of ambulances carrying gasping patients, mortuaries overflowing with the dead, and patients, sometimes two to a bed, in corridors and lobbies of hospitals. There are frantic calls for help for beds, medicines, oxygen, essential drugs and tests. Drugs are being sold on the black market, and test results are taking days. "They didn't tell me for three hours that my child is dead," a dazed mother says in one video, sitting outside an ICU. Wails of another person outside the intensive care punctuate the silences.
> 
> Even India's mammoth vaccination effort was now struggling. In the beginning, the rollout had been embroiled in a controversy over the efficacy over a home-grown candidate. Even as the country ramped up the drive and administered more than 100 million doses by last week, vaccine shortages were being reported. Serum Institute of India, the country's - and the world's - biggest vaccine maker said it would not be able to ramp up supplies before June because it didn't have enough money to expand capacity. India placed a temporary hold on all exports of the Oxford-AstraZeneca coronavirus vaccine, because the doses were needed urgently at home, and allowed imports of foreign vaccines. Even oxygen was likely to be imported now to meet the surge in demand.
> 
> Meanwhile, almost in a parallel universe, away from the death and despair, the world's richest cricket tournament was being played behind closed doors every evening, and tens of thousands of people were following their leaders to election rallies and attending the Hindu festival of Kumbh Mela. "It is beyond surreal, what is happening," Shiv Visvanathan, a sociology professor, told me.
> 
> Experts believe the government appears to have completely dropped the ball on the second wave of infections that was about to hit India.
> 
> In mid-February, Tabassum Barnagarwala, a journalist with the Indian Express newspaper, flagged a seven-fold rise in new cases in parts of Maharashtra and reported that samples from the infected had been sent for genome sequencing to look for imported variants.
> 
> By the end of the month, the BBC reported the surge and asked whether India was facing a new Covid wave. "We really don't know what the cause of the surge is. What is worrying is that entire families are getting infected. This is a completely new trend," Dr Shyamsunder Nikam, civil surgeon of an affected district in Maharashtra, said at the time.
> 
> Experts now say that crowing about India's exceptionalism in "beating" the epidemic - younger population, native immunity, a largely rural population - and declaring victory on the virus turned out to be cruelly premature. "As is typical in India, official arrogance, hyper-nationalism, populism and an ample dose of bureaucratic incompetence have combined to create a crisis," said Mihir Sharma, a columnist for Bloomberg.
> 
> India's second wave was fuelled by people letting their guard down, attending weddings and social gatherings, and by mixed messaging from the government, allowing political rallies and religious gatherings. With infections declining, fewer people were taking the jabs, slowing down the vaccination drive, which had aimed to inoculate 250 million people by the end of July. In mid-February, Bhramar Mukherjee, a biostatistician at the University of Michigan, tweeted that India needed to "accelerate the vaccination drive while the case counts are low". Nobody quite took notice.
> 
> "There was a feeling of triumphalism," said P Srinath Reddy, the president of the Public Health Foundation of India. "Some felt we had achieved herd immunity. Everyone wanted to get back to work. This narrative fell on many receptive ears, and the few voices of caution were not heeded to," he said.
> 
> A second wave may have been inevitable, but India could have "postponed or delayed it and lessened its impact," said Gautam Menon, a professor of physics and biology. Like many other countries, India should have begun careful genomic surveillance in January to detect variants, Mr Menon said. Some of these variants could be driving the surge. "We learnt of new variants in February from reports from Maharashtra. This was initially denied by authorities," Mr Menon added. "This was a significant turning point."
> 
> What are the lessons of this public health crisis? For one, India should learn not to declare victory over the virus prematurely, and it should put a lid on triumphalism. People should also learn to adapt to short, local lockdowns in the event of the inevitable future spikes of infection. Most epidemiologists predict more waves, given that India is evidently still far away from reaching herd immunity and its vaccination rate remains slow.
> 
> "We cant freeze human life," Professor Reddy said. "If we can't physically distance in the crowded cities, we can at least make sure everyone wears a proper mask. And wear it properly. That's not a big ask."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid-19: How India failed to prevent a deadly second wave
> 
> 
> India's government and parts of the media ignored warnings about a rising wave of cases, experts say.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


you are right .modi is not bothered about public.


----------



## Imran Khan

*India’s Covid Crisis Has a Familiar Culprit*
The same government flaws that have long plagued Indian entrepreneurs are now jeopardizing the world’s battle to end the pandemic. 
By 
Mihir Sharma

April 13, 2021, 3:00 AM GMT+3







New variants are spreading like wildfire. 

Photographer: Sam Panthaky/AFP/Getty Images

Mihir Swarup Sharma is a Bloomberg Opinion columnist. He is a senior fellow at the Observer Research Foundation in New Delhi and head of its Economy and Growth Programme. He is the author of "Restart: The Last Chance for the Indian Economy," and co-editor of "What the Economy Needs Now."
Read more opinionFollow @mihirssharma on Twitter
*COMMENTS
LISTEN TO ARTICLE*



Just a few short weeks ago, Indian government officials were patting themselves on the back. India was the “pharmacy of the world,” they said, and its cheaply produced vaccines would help end the Covid-19 pandemic globally. The federal health minister declared that the country had entered “the endgame” of its own battle against the pandemic. Even the Reserve Bank of India announced in unusually enthusiastic tones that India had “bent [the Covid-19 curve] like Beckham” and that “soon the winter of our discontent will be made glorious summer.”


Such boasts sound foolish, at best, today. Covid-19 case numbers and deaths have begun to spike exponentially in India, easily passing the numbers recorded during last autumn’s peak. Hospital beds are running short and so are vaccine doses. Although the government has halted all vaccine exports, many states have only a few days’ supply left in stock.



What went wrong? As is typical in India, official arrogance, hyper-nationalism, populism and an ample dose of bureaucratic incompetence have combined to create a crisis. The state has left India vulnerable to a second Covid-19 wave, multiple new mutations and the threat of repeated, livelihood-destroying lockdowns.


* 
Worse, Indians aren’t the only ones who will pay the price. Developing nations that had been counting on the “pharmacy of the world” will now have to wait longer for their jabs, even as the new variants continue to spread.*


 
More from


 
 So Long to Walter Mondale, One of the Greats 

 The Pandemic Will Be More Deadly This Year 

 No Bailout for Rental Cars, Now Customers Pay for It 

 Trump Blazed a Trail that Clears the Way for Biden 

Let’s start with the arrogance. The government appears to have unwisely believed its own rhetoric about having bent the curve of infections after imposing the world’s strictest lockdown last year. Even when new and virulent strains of the virus began to emerge, some of them from India’s own hinterland, officials showed no increased urgency about rolling out vaccinations. Regulators approved the first Indian vaccines in December. The first shot wasn’t given until more than two weeks later.

Then there’s the nationalism. Indian bureaucrats and regulators, under whatever administration, are prone to a barely disguised xenophobia. Thus, regulators pushed out an indigenously developed vaccine, Bharat Biotech Ltd.’s Covaxin, even before Phase III trial data was available. Meanwhile, other vaccines that had received regulatory approval elsewhere — including those from Pfizer Inc. and Johnson & Johnson — were unnecessarily held up until trials could be conducted in India.
World Health Organization guidelines say that such “bridging trials” may be needed “if there are compelling scientific reasons to expect that the immune response to the vaccine, and therefore its efficacy, could be significantly different to that documented in a prior efficacy trial.” Indian authorities never bothered to share these compelling scientific reasons. Why J&J’s vaccine, demonstrated to be effective even against the virulent South African and Brazilian variants, would need another large-scale trial in India demands some explanation, surely? (The company is still awaiting permission to launch a bridging trial.)
As for populism, the government sought to squeeze the private sector using price controls. Vaccine manufacturer Serum Institute of India was forbidden to produce for India’s private market, although CEO Adar Poonawalla had repeatedly said he would continue to offer the government doses of the vaccine from AstraZeneca Plc. for only Rs. 150 ($2) each. That price “is not profitable enough to re-invest substantially in building capacity,” said Poonawalla, who hoped to sell other doses on the open market for Rs. 1,000 ($13) each. Now the company has lost its export orders as well, further constraining cashflow.

As a result, Serum Institute has received a legal notice from AstraZeneca for failing to fulfill its contracts. More importantly, the company hasn’t got the cash to scale up its manufacturing capabilities. It’s making 50-70 million shots a month; it needs to double that at least. Poonawalla has now asked the government for $400 million to ramp up capacity.
Opinion. Data. More Data.

Get the most important Bloomberg Opinion pieces in one email.

Email 



By submitting my information, I agree to the Privacy Policy and Terms of Service and to receive offers and promotions from Bloomberg.
Yet, far from investing in capacity or brokering deals to tap unused vaccine manufacturing facilities, as the Biden administration has done in the U.S., the Indian government been slow even to sign purchasing contracts with manufacturers. In January, Serum Institute had stockpiled around 50 million doses; the government didn’t sign a purchase order for weeks and then only bought 11 million jabs initially.

The government seems to expect Indian manufacturers to produce vaccines on spec, jump through various regulatory hoops and then break all their other remunerative contracts in order to give the final product solely to the Indian state — at grossly insufficient prices. Is it any wonder that Pfizer’s local subsidiary quietly withdrew its application for emergency use of its vaccine in India?

This kind of regulatory uncertainty, bullying, lack of foresight and urgency, and contempt for legitimate profit-making is familiar to every entrepreneur in India. Such attitudes are at the root of the country’s growth and investment crisis. Now the rest of the world will have to suffer the consequences.

This column does not necessarily reflect the opinion of the editorial board or Bloomberg LP and its owners.
To contact the author of this story:
Mihir Sharma at msharma131@bloomberg.net

To contact the editor responsible for this story:
Nisid Hajari at nhajari@bloomberg.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

India never disappointed me. 
Incredible India indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

Populism to retain power is a disease that hinders real work that benefits the masses.
Oh never mind, it's just to deepened the pockets of a handful.


----------



## Rollno21

Last year after Diwali the cases went down significantly,I guess the smoke killed the virus.we should celebrate Diwali world over.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

So it's arrogance... abundant in India, the only thing there.

Hyper nationalism, actually Hindutva, called nationalism for posterity.

Populism...a la Modi.

Create vibes of Hindu khatre mein haeen, create Hindu- Muslim divide, dehumanize them and win votes.


----------



## Han Patriot

Rollno21 said:


> Last year after Diwali the cases went down significantly,I guess the smoke killed the virus.we should celebrate Diwali world over.


Read the word 'arrogance' and 'incompetence'. The 2 best Indian traits, you see the same pattern in Galwan. Arrogance with their claims, boastful and then fck it up. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

*India reach 300 thousands new cases per day, one third of the world new cases*

*Actually there are many analysis that India has 300 millions to 600 millions infections.*

RSS/BJP/Modi *COVID-19 lockdown in India *is the wisest decision he made.













India’s Covid-19 cases hit new record as crowds mass at Ganges for Hindu festival


India's new coronavirus infections hit a record on Wednesday, as crowds ofpilgrims gathered for a religious festival despite oxygen shortages and strict curbs in other areas.




www.france24.com





*India’s Covid-19 cases hit new record as crowds mass at Ganges for Hindu festival*
Issued on: 14/04/2021 - 09:10




Naga Sadhus (Hindu holy men) take a holy dip in the waters of the Ganges River during the Kumbh Mela festival, in Haridwar, India, April 12, 2021. © Money Sharma, AFP
Text by:FRANCE 24Follow
4 min
India's new coronavirus infections hit a record on Wednesday, as crowds ofpilgrims gathered for a religious festival despite oxygen shortages and strict curbs in other areas.


India reported 184,372 cases in the last 24 hours, according to health ministry data, taking the total number of Covid-19 infections to 13.9 million. Deaths rose by 1,027, to a toll of 172,085.
Despite the rising number of cases, with hospitals struggling to cope with oxygen shortages, the Indian government has allowed the Hindu Kumbh Mela festival – where crowds gather to take a holy dip in the Ganges river – to proceed.
Hundreds of thousands of Hindus gathered to bathe in the Ganges on Wednesday, the third key day of the weeks-long festival, in the Himalayan city Haridwar.
Sanjay Gunjyal, the inspector general of police at the festival, said around 650,000 people had bathed on Wednesday morning.

"People are being fined for not following social distancing in non-crowded ghats (bathing areas), but it is very hard to fine people in the main ghats, which are very crowded," he said.
There was little evidence of social distancing or mask-wearing, according to witnesses.

In response to concerns raised earlier this week that the Kumbh Mela, or pitcher festival, could turn into a “superspreader” event, the state's chief minister, Tirath Singh Rawat, said “the faith in God will overcome the fear of the virus".
More than a thousand cases have been reported in Haridwar district in the last two days, according to government data.
From reporting less than 10,000 cases per day earlier this year, India has been the world's worst-hit country since April 2, with health experts blaming a widespread failure to heed curbs on movement and social interaction.
*New restrictions in commercial capital and richest state *
India's richest state Maharashtra – home to the commercial capital, Mumbai, and the current epicentre of the second wave – imposed stringent restrictions from Wednesday to try to contain the spread of the virus.
The new restrictions will force all "non-essential" shops, malls and e-commerce deliveries to pause operations from Wednesday until May 1.
Shooting for movies, television shows and advertisements in Bollywood will also grind to a halt, in what will be a blow to India's flagship film industry.
Bars and restaurants were shut earlier this month, and public gatherings of more than five people are banned.
The new measures follow Maharashtra's move to impose a state-wide weekend lockdown that confined the state's 125 million people to their homes until the end of April unless shopping for food or medicine, or travelling.
*Hospitals flooded, delays in global vaccine deliveries*
Elsewhere, overstretched private hospitals are turning patients away, placing an increasing burden on government facilities.
*Daily newsletter*Receive essential international news every morning
Subscribe
In the western state of Gujurat, local media showed a long queue of ambulances waiting outside Ahmedabad Civil Hospital, with some patients being treated there while they waited.
A hospital source, who declined to be named as he is not authorised to speak publicly, said this was because a lot of private hospitals were short of oxygen and were sending their patients to the public hospital.
The surge across India is particularly alarming because the country is a major vaccine producer and a critical supplier to the UN-backed COVAX initiative. That programme aims to bring shots to some of the world's poorest countries.
Already the rise in cases has forced India to focus on meeting its domestic demand – and delay deliveries to COVAX and elsewhere, including the UK and Canada.
_(FRANCE 24 with AFP, AP and REUTERS)_

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## HAIDER

I hard Indian stain is much lethal than UK, South African, and Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Just wondering when will India start "Saving the World" project?


----------



## vi-va

PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India


India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t




timesofindia.indiatimes.com





*India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
TNN &amp; Agencies | Jan 10, 2021, 01:46 IST








PM Narendra Modi

NEW DELHI: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted that the world was watching how the country conducts the globe’s biggest vaccination programme.
In his address at the inauguration of the 16th Pravasi Bharatiya Divas Convention, Modi said: “In the corona era, today India is among the countries with the lowest mortality and highest recovery rate in the world. Today, India is ready to protect humanity with not one, but two Made in India corona vaccines.”

He also said India has the most vibrant democracy, days after the violence on Capitol Hill shocked the US and much of the world.
In his virtual address on the theme of ‘Contributing to Aatmanirbhar Bharat’, he said: “Being the pharmacy of the world, India has supplied important medicines to all those in need in the world in the past and is also doing so now.”

“When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said.
Modi said he felt very proud about the praise for Indian diaspora and also lauded them for their contributions to the PM-CARES Fund, which has been used to boost health infrastructure in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

vi-va said:


> Just wondering when will India start "Saving the World" project?







i can't even save india!
-modi

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HAIDER

vi-va said:


> PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
> TNN &amp; Agencies | Jan 10, 2021, 01:46 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi
> 
> NEW DELHI: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted that the world was watching how the country conducts the globe’s biggest vaccination programme.
> In his address at the inauguration of the 16th Pravasi Bharatiya Divas Convention, Modi said: “In the corona era, today India is among the countries with the lowest mortality and highest recovery rate in the world. Today, India is ready to protect humanity with not one, but two Made in India corona vaccines.”
> 
> He also said India has the most vibrant democracy, days after the violence on Capitol Hill shocked the US and much of the world.
> In his virtual address on the theme of ‘Contributing to Aatmanirbhar Bharat’, he said: “Being the pharmacy of the world, India has supplied important medicines to all those in need in the world in the past and is also doing so now.”
> 
> “When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said.
> Modi said he felt very proud about the praise for Indian diaspora and also lauded them for their contributions to the PM-CARES Fund, which has been used to boost health infrastructure in the country.


India make the vaccine, but raw material comes from US.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

LOL, whichever troll started this thread, now suck it and save your own country.




vi-va said:


> *India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
> TNN &amp; Agencies | Jan 10, 2021, 01:46 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi
> 
> NEW DELHI: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted that the world was watching how the country conducts the globe’s biggest vaccination programme.
> In his address at the inauguration of the 16th Pravasi Bharatiya Divas Convention, Modi said: “In the corona era, today India is among the countries with the lowest mortality and highest recovery rate in the world. Today, India is ready to protect humanity with not one, but two Made in India corona vaccines.”
> 
> He also said India has the most vibrant democracy, days after the violence on Capitol Hill shocked the US and much of the world.
> In his virtual address on the theme of ‘Contributing to Aatmanirbhar Bharat’, he said: “Being the pharmacy of the world, India has supplied important medicines to all those in need in the world in the past and is also doing so now.”
> 
> “When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said.
> Modi said he felt very proud about the praise for Indian diaspora and also lauded them for their contributions to the PM-CARES Fund, which has been used to boost health infrastructure in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## vi-va

*PM Modi at Davos: Despite doomsday predictions, India defeated Covid and helped 150 other countries*

*Despite the prediction of a Covid tsunami, India not only managed to fight the pandemic but also helped 150 countries along the way, PM Modi told WEF on Thursday.*



India Today Web Desk New DelhiJanuary 28, 2021UPDATED: January 28, 2021 18:45 IST





Prime Minister Narendra Modi addressing World Economic Forum's Davos Dialogue via video conferencing

Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Thursday said that India not only managed to beat the Covid-19 crisis it has also helped over 150 countries in the process, despite predictions for the worst.
Addressing the *World Economic Forum's Davos Dialogue* via video conferencing, PM Modi said that at the beginning of the pandemic, global experts had predicted that India will face a tsunami of Covid-19 cases. "While some experts said 7-8 million Covid cases, others said more," PM Modi said.
But, he said, with the use of public participation and technology for testing and tracking, India was able to turn the fight against Covid-19 into a mass movement. "Today, Covid cases are declining rapidly in India," PM Modi said at the global platform.
"India's stats cannot be compared with one country as 18 per cent of the world's population lives here and yet we not only solved our problems but also helped the world fight the pandemic," PM Narendra Modi said.
"In these tough times, India has been undertaking its global responsibility from the beginning. When airspace was closed in many countries, India took more than 1 lakh citizens to their countries and delivered essential medicines to more than 150 countries," PM Modi said.
The prime minister further promised the world that India's role in solving the Covid crisis globally will increase with the rollout of more "Made in India" Covid-19 vaccines.
"Right now there are two made in India vaccines. World Economic Forum will be relieved to know that in the time to come many more vaccines will come from India. These vaccines will enable other countries to speed up their vaccination process," he said.
PM Modi said that India has been able to achieve rapid immunisation on the domestic front as well. "In just 12 days, India has vaccinated more than 2.3 million health care workers. In next some months, we will achieve our target of vaccinating 300 million elderly people and people with comorbidities," he said.
On the economic front, PM Modi said, the situation will also rapidly evolve as India works toward its goal to achieve self-reliance.
"Even during Covid times, India kept the economic activity going by investing millions in infra and created jobs. India is marching ahead with a pledge to become self-reliant. India's drive to become self-reliant will strengthen globalisation and Industry 4.0," the PM said.










PM Modi at Davos: Despite doomsday predictions, India defeated Covid and helped 150 other countries


Despite the prediction of a Covid tsunami, India not only managed to fight the pandemic but also helped 150 countries along the way, PM Modi told WEF on Thursday.




www.indiatoday.in


----------



## HAIDER

*Americans advised against travel to India*
AFPPublished April 21, 2021 - Updated about an hour ago
Facebook Count
Twitter Share
 
2




People walk along a deserted road in Hyderabad during a night curfew imposed by the government of Telangana state amidst rising coronavirus cases.—AFP

NEW DELHI: The United States has warned against travel to India, where authorities on Tuesday imposed tighter restrictions to combat an explosion of Covid-19 cases.
India has recorded more than three million new infections and 18,000 deaths this month, bringing its caseload to the world’s second-highest, after the United States.
The updated US travel advisory comes after the State Department announced Monday it would apply “do not travel” guidance to about 80 percent of countries worldwide, citing the unprecedented risk posed by the pandemic.
“Even fully vaccinated travelers... should avoid all travel to India,” the US Centres for Disease Control and Prevention said.
Singapore also boosted restrictions on arrivals from India on Tuesday, adding a week to the previously required 14-day quarantine period.
These moves follow Britain’s decision on Monday to add India to its “red list”, and Hong Kong’s ban on all flights from the country.
India has been struggling to rein in its raging outbreak, with hospitals running out of beds and the government forced to reimpose economically painful restrictions.
Its capital and worst-hit city New Delhi entered a week-long lockdown on Monday, with parks, cinemas and malls closed.
“Delhi’s health system is at a tipping point,” said chief minister Arvind Kejriwal, who on Tuesday went into self-isolation after his wife tested positive.
The lockdown announcement prompted tens of thousands of migrant workers to flee Delhi, in scenes reminiscent of the national shutdown a year ago that inflicted economic and human misery.
Mumbai’s home state of Maharashtra, the epicentre of the recent surge, on Tuesday further tightened restrictions on grocery shops and home deliveries.
All non-essential shops and malls in the western state are currently shut until May 1.
Uttar Pradesh, home to some 240 million people, on Tuesday announced a weekend lockdown from Friday evening, whilst Telangana state in the south became the latest to impose a night curfew.
Former Indian prime minister Manmohan Singh, 88, was admitted to hospital with the virus on Monday. Officials said Tuesday that his condition was stable.
In a sign of how dangerously overstretched the hospitals are, people are using social media to appeal for medical supplies for their relatives.
On Monday night, a special “Oxygen Express” train left Mumbai to the industrial southern city of Visakhapatnam, carrying seven empty tanker trucks that should return full in four days.
Experts have warned that religious festivals and packed state election rallies in India have become “superspreader” events — and some have said mass vaccinations are the only long-term solution.
India kicked off its inoculation drive in mid-January and has administered more than 127 million shots so far to a population of 1.3 billion people.
From May 1, all adults will be able to get vaccinated, the government announced on Monday.
“It’s about time! I think this should’ve been done much sooner,” Mumbai-based screenwriter Nisha Kalra, 28, said.
“Knowing we can get vaccinated has immediately reduced the stress, panic and horror of the last few weeks.” Some local authorities have however been running short of supplies, and India has put the brakes on exports of the AstraZeneca shot.
_Published in Dawn, April 21st, 2021_



Pakistan imposed two-week travel ban to India and will be extended after reviewing the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

*‘We are being lied to’ — PM Modi faces criticism for holding rallies as Covid deaths mount*
*India now has the world’s fastest-growing Covid-19 caseload, adding 273,810 new infections and 1,619 deaths Monday, leaving it behind only the US in terms of total numbers.*
MUNEEZA NAQVI and RUTH POLLARD 19 April, 2021 6:09 pm IST
https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php...holding-rallies-as-covid-deaths-mount/642396/



Nurses checking the reports of COVID-19 patients at Ramakrishna Hospital, in Raipur | Photo: Suraj Singh Bisht | ThePrint
Text Size: A- A+
*New Delhi:* Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi faces growing criticism across the political spectrum for holding large election rallies as the country’s health system reels from a deadly wave of Covid-19 cases, forcing citizens to beg for oxygen and hospital beds on Twitter.
Modi avoided wearing a mask at a campaign rally on Saturday, saying “I’ve never seen such huge crowds” at an event in West Bengal. That night he said “India had defeated Covid last year and India can do it again” following a virtual meeting with health officials who spoke of critical shortages of drugs, vaccines and other supplies in a nation that has seen a string of new daily records in the past two weeks.
Leaders of key states lashed out at Modi over the weekend, while the opposition Congress party called off campaigning in West Bengal due to the virus surge. Maharashtra chief minister Uddhav Thackeray, whose state includes India’s financial center, said on Saturday he tried calling Modi to address shortages of oxygen and the drug Remdesivir — but was told the prime minister was too busy addressing rallies.
Even a former finance minister in Modi’s ruling Bharatiya Janata Party blasted him. The prime minister’s “delight” at the large crowd on Saturday “could have come only from a person who is completely insensitive,” Yashwant Sinha, now chairman of the newly created United Democratic Alliance party, said on Twitter over the weekend. “I deplore his remarks.”
A spokesman for the prime minister’s office wasn’t immediately available for comment.

India now has the world’s fastest-growing Covid-19 caseload, adding 273,810 new infections and 1,619 deaths on Monday, leaving it behind only the U.S. in terms of total numbers. India’s benchmark stock index slumped the most in Asia on Monday as investors worried the high infection rate would hurt the economy and corporate profits, while the capital was set to go into a weeklong lockdown from Monday night in an attempt to curb the spread.
The growing gap between Modi’s optimism in fighting the virus and the reality on the ground is particularly evident in Delhi, one of the hardest hit places in India. “They killed my son,” one man sobbed outside a crematorium in the capital Saturday.
It’s not yet clear whether the grim scenes will dent Modi’s enduring popularity with voters, who re-elected him in a landslide for a second term in 2019 and have largely stuck with him after he imposed a sudden country-wide lockdown last year that pushed the economy into its first recession in decades. Five states, including West Bengal, will count votes in elections on May 2.
While it’s “too early to say” if Modi will get hit at the polls this time, “certainly many more people are expressing their dissatisfaction than was the case even two months ago,” said Neerja Chowdhury, a New Delhi-based journalist and political commentator who has written about Indian politics for three decades. An India Today survey released in January found Modi retained a 74% approval rating, down from 78% in August 2020.
Either way it amounts to an abrupt change in fortunes for India, which had only last month been hailed for providing vaccines to poorer neighboring countries. Now the world’s biggest manufacturer of vaccines is looking to import shots to mitigate a surge that occurred shortly after Modi’s government allowed large election gatherings and gave the green light to a religious festival that attracted a million devotees.
_*Also read:* New human challenge trial in UK to study immune response that can prevent Covid reinfection_
*‘Shameless politics’*
In Punjab, Chief Minister Amarinder Singh criticized Modi for sending millions of doses to other nations while India’s own immunization program has administered nearly 123 million jabs — enough so far to give the full two doses to only 1.2% of the country’s 1.4 billion people. Singh also condemned the federal government for failing to approve four oxygen plants in his state since applications were submitted last year.
Modi’s government has also lashed out at state chief ministers from other parties over the pandemic response. Over the weekend, Railways Minister Piyush Goyal blasted Thackeray, the leader of Maharashtra, for “shameless politics” in requesting more oxygen and said state leaders should manage oxygen demand.
“The demand-side management is as important as the supply-side management,” Goyal said. “Controlling Covid is the responsibility of state governments.”
The army has stepped in to help treat sick patients, with the military’s Medical Corps running a 250-bed hospital established in New Delhi. Still, outside hospitals and across social media, the desperate search for life-saving treatment and the wail of ambulance sirens punctuated the quiet of the capital’s weekend lockdown.
*‘We are being lied to’*
“Urgently need a bed in Mayur Vihar Phase 1 for friend … His oxygen level is coming down alarmingly, need immediate hospitalization. Please help if possible,” Niranjan Sahoo, an analyst at a government-funded research group, tweeted on Saturday.
The calls for help on Twitter, echoed across the country, reflected the pain of well-to-do Indians who have usually been able to bypass the disarray of the public health system and pay for better care. Meanwhile, images and reports from government hospitals showed the fear and distress sweeping through the country’s lower-income families.
Kamal Kumar took his 53-year-old mother to six hospitals across Delhi as her breathing became more and more labored in a frantic bid to find an intensive-care bed with a ventilator. In the end it was too late, he said while standing at the Nigambodh Ghat crematorium on the banks of the Yamuna River. He waited to perform Hindu rites over her body before it was set to burn.
“We are being lied to — there are no hospitals, no beds, no oxygen,” said his uncle Vinay Kumar. “In the emergency room there were three-to-four people lying on a bed. People on the floor. One doctor was desperately running between patients.”









'We are being lied to' — PM Modi faces criticism for holding rallies as Covid deaths mount


India now has the world’s fastest-growing Covid-19 caseload, adding 273,810 new infections and 1,619 deaths Monday, leaving it behind only the US in terms of total numbers.




theprint.in


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Save India first from pandemic than come for save the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

*The world's biggest vaccine producer is running out of Covid-19 vaccines, as second wave accelerates*
By Jessie Yeung and Esha Mitra, CNN

Updated 0447 GMT (1247 HKT) April 18, 2021





(CNN)In India, the world's biggest vaccine producer, millions of people are waiting for Covid-19 vaccines amid a devastating second wave of infections.

India typically produces more than 60% of all vaccines sold globally, and is home to the Serum Institute of India (SII), the world's largest vaccine maker. Its vast manufacturing capability is why the country signed on as a major player in COVAX, the global vaccine-sharing initiative that provides discounted or free doses for lower-income countries. Under the initial agreement announced last year, SII would manufacture up to 200 million doses for up to 92 countries.
But the situation in India is markedly different from just a few months ago. Its second wave began in March, quickly surpassing the first, which had peaked last September at more than 97,000 coronavirus cases a day.





India reports new record of 103,558 daily Covid cases, as second wave and new lockdowns hit

On Sunday, the country reported 261,500 new cases -- its highest single-day figure so far, according to data from the Indian Ministry of Health. India added a million new cases in less than a week, surpassing 14 million total cases on Thursday.
States and cities are imposing new restrictions, including weekend and nighttime curfews in the capital region Delhi, home to 19 million people. Migrant workers are also leaving major cities en masse for their home villages, afraid any potential lockdowns will leave them stranded.
And through it all, vaccine supplies have dried up on the ground, with at least five states reporting severe shortages and urging the federal government to act.
In the face of crisis, the government and SII have shifted focus from supplying vaccines to COVAX to prioritizing their own citizens at home.
"Deliveries of doses from the Serum Institute of India will be delayed in March and April," said COVAX, which is run by a coalition including international vaccine organization Gavi and the World Health Organization, in a news release on March 25. "Delays in securing supplies of SII-produced Covid-19 vaccine doses are due to the increased demand for Covid-19 vaccines in India."





Boxes of the AstraZeneca vaccine, manufactured by the Serum Institute of India and provided through the COVAX global initiative, arrive in Mogadishu, Somalia on March 15.

India had provided 28 million doses of the AstraZeneca vaccine so far, and was scheduled to deliver another 40 million doses in March and 50 million in April, the release said, adding that COVAX and the Indian government "remain in discussions" about completing supplies.
It's not the first time India had to pause its COVAX contributions: in January, the government restricted the export of AstraZeneca vaccines produced by SII "because they want to prioritize for the most vulnerable and needy segments first," SII CEO Adar Poonawalla.
But these repeated delays have hit poor countries hard. The director of Africa's disease control body warned India's hold on exports could be "catastrophic" for the continent -- while Pakistan, one of the biggest program recipients, decided to allow private vaccine imports and sales to fill the gap.
*Vaccination centers turning people away*
India is administering two vaccines domestically: the Oxford-AstraZeneca one, also known as Covishield, and its homegrown Covaxin, developed jointly by Bharat Biotech and the government-run Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR)
The country started its vaccination program in January for health care workers and priority groups, with the goal of fully inoculating 300 million people by August. But the program had a sluggish start, facing logistical issues as well as vaccine hesitancy among the population -- especially towards Covaxin, which was approved for emergency use before the efficacy data of its third phase trial were released.
To date, only 14.3 million people have been fully vaccinated -- just over 1% of India's population of 1.3 billion, according to Johns Hopkins University.
But public confidence rose as the government stepped up an awareness campaign to assuage concerns, and the vaccination program picked up speed. As new daily cases accelerated in March and April, several states began reporting major vaccine shortages.





A vaccination center in Mumbai, India, that had to turn people away due to a shortage of vaccines on April 9.
In Odisha, nearly 700 vaccination centers had to close last week due to shortages, wrote health authorities in a letter to the central government, warning the state would soon exhaust its available stock.
Rajesh Bhaskar, a health official in Punjab, told CNN last week the state had about 450,000 doses of Covishield and 30,000 doses of Covaxin. The state is home to more than 27 million people, according to the government's latest available statistics. "We want to vaccinate about 100,000 people per day at least, and the current supply is insufficient to meet that demand," he said.
Several districts in Maharashtra, the worst-hit state, had to temporarily suspend vaccination drives, including more than 70 centers in Mumbai that shut last week, according to the state's health minister, Rajesh Tope. Maharashtra had administered more than 11.1 million doses as of Thursday, the most of any Indian states, according to the Indian Ministry of Health.
"In both cities and villages, we have created teams ... to bring all those above 45 years old to take the vaccine," Tope said on April 7. "People are coming to the centers, but our healthcare workers have to tell them that they haven't received the vaccine so they should go home."
There are several challenges contributing to the shortages -- one being the supply of raw materials, said former ICMR director general Nirmal Kumar Ganguly.
https://www.cnn.com/specials/asia/coronavirus-outbreak-intl-hnk
India "has the capacity to produce," Ganguly added, but supply chains have been disrupted during the pandemic. The vaccine formulas and required materials "cannot be changed overnight, so we have to rely on the raw materials being imported."
The US has placed a temporary ban on exporting raw materials critical for vaccine production -- and the EU has similarly tightened restrictions around vaccine exports. India is now working to "adapt to the materials which are made at home or the neighboring countries like Singapore," but this will take time, said Ganguly.
An additional challenge is the country's reliance on SII, he added. There are other vaccine manufacturers in the country, such as Bharat Biotech, but SII remains the largest.
"The need has been glaringly brought out that we need to expand our capacity," Ganguly said. "We are one of the vaccine exporters but these are done by two or three Indian companies at the moment, the rest of them are not big players and some of them are totally new in vaccine production."
*Government's mixed response*
Several states have requested more doses from the central government -- but federal officials have pushed back, insisting the situation is under control.
Tope's complaints were "nothing but an attempt to divert attention from Maharashtra government's repeated failures to control the spread of pandemic," said Indian Health Minister Harsh Vardhan in a statement last week. Home Minister Amit Shah also refuted states' claims, saying their information was "not true" and vaccines were available, "as much as is required."
Prime Minister Narendra Modi has made a point of praising India's vaccination effort as a success. During a meeting with state governors on Wednesday, Modi "highlighted that India has become the fastest nation to reach the landmark of 10 crore vaccinations (100 million doses)," according to a statement from his office.
India took 85 days to reach 100 million doses. By comparison, the US took 89 days and China 102 days, according to Modi's office.
And on Tuesday, Rajesh Bhushan, the health ministry's secretary, said the problem was poor planning and management -- not supply. "We are making doses available to states in a timely manner," he said, adding that states should "look at how many unutilized doses there are at each cold chain point."
Their statements were met with outrage from local and state leaders. Shah's assertion was "factually completely incorrect," tweeted Rajasthan Chief Minister Ashok Gehlot on April 10.
And though a last-minute shipment from the central government had saved Uttarakhand from a complete shortage, it's far from a perfect solution and "the supply is unpredictable," said health department official Kuldeep Martolia on Monday.





Boxes of AstraZeneca vaccine, produced by the Serum Institute of India and donated by the Indian government, arrive in Kabul, Afghanistan, on February 7, 2021.
In a sign the federal government may be feeling the pressure, it took action this week to open the doors for vaccine imports. On Tuesday, it announced it would fast-track emergency approvals for vaccines already approved by the World Health Organization or authorities in the United States, Europe, Britain and Japan.
Companies still need to apply for approval in India, but they will be exempt from having to conduct local safety trials, expediting the process.
"If any of these regulators have approved a vaccine, the vaccine is now ready to be brought into the country for use, manufacture and fill-and-finish," Dr. VK Paul, a senior health official at the government-run think tank Niti Aayog, said at a news conference on Tuesday. "We hope and we invite the vaccine makers such as Pfizer, Moderna, Johnson & Johnson and others ... to be ready to come to India as early as possible."
The move is "a calculated step" by the government to "ensure we have more vaccines available," said Ganguly. The government could also expand its supply through the private market -- but this brings additional challenges too, he said, including the question of how to price vaccines to provide equitable access to the poor.
But even the possibility of importing foreign vaccines won't be a quick fix, since companies like Pfizer and Moderna have other orders to fulfill first, including supplying vaccines for the US. India just granted emergency use authorization for Russia's Sputnik vaccine -- but "by the time they build up manufacturing capacities and manufacturing requirements, it will be five to six months," Ganguly said.
In the meantime, the government is working to expand local production capacity -- a state-run biomedical institute in Maharashtra was given the green light to manufacture the Covaxin vaccine on Thursday, through a transfer of technology with Bharat Biotech.





A Sadhu wearing a face mask takes a holy dip in the Ganges River during the Kumbh Mela festival in Haridwar, India, on April 12.

All the while, the second wave roils on, with cases climbing sharply every day. Millions of people are traveling across the country to the city of Haridwar in Uttarakhand for the Kumbh Mela, a Hindu festival and the largest pilgrimage on Earth. Despite warnings of the Covid risks, huge crowds are gathering to hold prayers, attend ceremonies and take holy dips in the Ganges River.
Already, cases in Haridwar are spiking -- prompting the state to impose new restrictions on Thursday. At least one religious group attending the festival, the Niranjani Akhada, has asked those from out of state to pull back amid the rise in cases.
"This surge is a very, very threatening sight which is happening at this given moment in India," said Ganguly. "We have never seen anything like this before."








The world's biggest vaccine producer is running out of Covid-19 vaccines, as second wave accelerates | CNN


In India, the world's biggest vaccine producer, millions of people are waiting for Covid-19 vaccines amid a devastating second wave of infections.




edition.cnn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

*'India defeated Covid-19 last year, can do it again with faster speed’: PM Modi at review meet*

By hindustantimes.com, Hindustan Times, New Delhi
UPDATED ON APR 17, 2021 10:55 PM IST
Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Saturday asserted that India can overcome the second wave of Covid-19 infections like it defeated the virus last year. “...together India had defeated Covid last year and India can do it again, with the same principles but faster speed and coordination,” PM Modi said at a review meeting with top officials.


“Reviewed preparedness to handle the ongoing COVID-19 situation. Aspects relating to medicines, oxygen, ventilators and vaccination were discussed. Like we did last year, we will successfully fight COVID with even greater speed and coordination,” PM Modi wrote on Twitter post the meeting.
The Prime Minister stressed that there is no substitute for testing, tracking and treatment and that early testing and proper tracking remains key to reduce mortality. He also said that local administrations need to be proactive and sensitive to people’s concerns, his office said in a statement.
Modi’s meeting comes against the backdrop of rising cases of the coronavirus disease (Covid-19). The daily case count has been surging past 200,000 for the past three days and the total infection tally of the country has reached 14.5 million.

During Saturday’s meeting, the Prime Minister also reviewed the status of the supply of Remdesivir and other medicines across states, and emphasised the need to utilise the full potential of India’s pharmaceutical industry to meet the rising demand for various medicines, his office said.
Amid reports of shortage of oxygen supply by several states, the Prime Minister on Friday chaired a meeting to ensure adequate supply of medical grade oxygen in the country. “PM Modi also took a detailed review of the current situation of oxygen supply and projected use in the coming 15 days across 12 high burden states (Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh, Gujarat, Uttar Pradesh, Delhi, Chhattisgarh, Karnataka, Kerala, Tamil Nadu, Punjab, Haryana and Rajasthan). An overview of the district-level situation in these states was presented to the PM,” a government statement said.
On Saturday, PM Modi directed that the installation of approved medical oxygen plants should be sped up. “162 PSA Oxygen plants are being installed in 32 States/UTs from PM CARES. The officers informed that 1 lakh cylinders are being procured & they will be supplied to states soon, according to the PMO statement.

The Prime Minister also reviewed the status of availability and supply of ventilators and noted that a realtime monitoring system has been created. He directed officials to ensure that concerned state governments are sensitised to use the system proactively. On the issue of immunisation, Modi directed all officials to make efforts to utilise the entire national capacity, in public as well as private sector, to ramp up vaccine production, his office said.










'India defeated Covid-19 last year, can do it again with faster speed’: PM Modi at review meet


“Reviewed preparedness to handle the ongoing COVID-19 situation. Aspects relating to medicines, oxygen, ventilators and vaccination were discussed," PM Modi tweeted after the meeting.




www.hindustantimes.com






HAIDER said:


> India make the vaccine, but raw material comes from US.


not just raw material, but also equipment.


vi-va said:


> The materials that are a crucial part of vaccine production include plastics such as disposable fermenters and bags made by a limited number of companies. Some vaccine makers have been days away from stopping production because of a lack of these large sterile liners. Supplies of lab reagents, used for chemical tests, were also a concern, she added.











Indian vaccine makers decry US use of wartime powers to protect supplies


Indian vaccine makers decry US use of wartime powers to protect supplies An employee works on an assembly line for AstraZeneca/Oxford’s Covid-19 vaccine at India’s Serum Institute in Pune © Punit Paranjpe/AFP via Getty Images Be the first to know about every new Coronavirus story Two of...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

India has far too many diseases, so it need the vaccines.

Cholera, TB, BCG vaccines for tuberculosis, India has high prevalence of HIV, malaria, you name it and India has it.

And they are all developed and researched in US or EU, India is just a producer...for the huge local population and economy of scale.









Why Does India Lead The World In Deaths From TB?


TB is the world's deadliest infectious disease. And India has more deaths each year than any other country.




www.npr.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Whadda wan*er!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## khanmubashir

vi-va said:


> *PM Modi at Davos: Despite doomsday predictions, India defeated Covid and helped 150 other countries*
> 
> *Despite the prediction of a Covid tsunami, India not only managed to fight the pandemic but also helped 150 countries along the way, PM Modi told WEF on Thursday.*
> 
> 
> 
> India Today Web Desk New DelhiJanuary 28, 2021UPDATED: January 28, 2021 18:45 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi addressing World Economic Forum's Davos Dialogue via video conferencing
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Thursday said that India not only managed to beat the Covid-19 crisis it has also helped over 150 countries in the process, despite predictions for the worst.
> Addressing the *World Economic Forum's Davos Dialogue* via video conferencing, PM Modi said that at the beginning of the pandemic, global experts had predicted that India will face a tsunami of Covid-19 cases. "While some experts said 7-8 million Covid cases, others said more," PM Modi said.
> But, he said, with the use of public participation and technology for testing and tracking, India was able to turn the fight against Covid-19 into a mass movement. "Today, Covid cases are declining rapidly in India," PM Modi said at the global platform.
> "India's stats cannot be compared with one country as 18 per cent of the world's population lives here and yet we not only solved our problems but also helped the world fight the pandemic," PM Narendra Modi said.
> "In these tough times, India has been undertaking its global responsibility from the beginning. When airspace was closed in many countries, India took more than 1 lakh citizens to their countries and delivered essential medicines to more than 150 countries," PM Modi said.
> The prime minister further promised the world that India's role in solving the Covid crisis globally will increase with the rollout of more "Made in India" Covid-19 vaccines.
> "Right now there are two made in India vaccines. World Economic Forum will be relieved to know that in the time to come many more vaccines will come from India. These vaccines will enable other countries to speed up their vaccination process," he said.
> PM Modi said that India has been able to achieve rapid immunisation on the domestic front as well. "In just 12 days, India has vaccinated more than 2.3 million health care workers. In next some months, we will achieve our target of vaccinating 300 million elderly people and people with comorbidities," he said.
> On the economic front, PM Modi said, the situation will also rapidly evolve as India works toward its goal to achieve self-reliance.
> "Even during Covid times, India kept the economic activity going by investing millions in infra and created jobs. India is marching ahead with a pledge to become self-reliant. India's drive to become self-reliant will strengthen globalisation and Industry 4.0," the PM said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Modi at Davos: Despite doomsday predictions, India defeated Covid and helped 150 other countries
> 
> 
> Despite the prediction of a Covid tsunami, India not only managed to fight the pandemic but also helped 150 countries along the way, PM Modi told WEF on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiatoday.in


According to latest news from India 
Spoke too soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

chai wala on high as ever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

White and Green with M/S said:


> Save India first from pandemic than come for save the world


Once you are safe from TLP only then you can have a test and find out what is left to save in pakistan.🤒

Besides India has opened vaccines for all above age of 18 from 1st May , can pakistan do it ?
How many in the world can do it ?


----------



## White and Green with M/S

lightoftruth said:


> Once you are safe from TLP only then you can have a test and find out what is left to save in pakistan.🤒
> 
> Besides India has opened vaccines for all above age of 18 from 1st May , can pakistan do it ?
> How many in the world can do it ?


Again try to save the India from pandemic first, world is not revolving around India, rest of your troll is not worth for replying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

vi-va said:


> *India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
> TNN &amp; Agencies | Jan 10, 2021, 01:46 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi
> 
> NEW DELHI: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted that the world was watching how the country conducts the globe’s biggest vaccination programme.
> In his address at the inauguration of the 16th Pravasi Bharatiya Divas Convention, Modi said: “In the corona era, today India is among the countries with the lowest mortality and highest recovery rate in the world. Today, India is ready to protect humanity with not one, but two Made in India corona vaccines.”
> 
> He also said India has the most vibrant democracy, days after the violence on Capitol Hill shocked the US and much of the world.
> In his virtual address on the theme of ‘Contributing to Aatmanirbhar Bharat’, he said: “Being the pharmacy of the world, India has supplied important medicines to all those in need in the world in the past and is also doing so now.”
> 
> “When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said.
> Modi said he felt very proud about the praise for Indian diaspora and also lauded them for their contributions to the PM-CARES Fund, which has been used to boost health infrastructure in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com


 


vi-va said:


> *India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
> TNN &amp; Agencies | Jan 10, 2021, 01:46 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi
> 
> NEW DELHI: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted that the world was watching how the country conducts the globe’s biggest vaccination programme.
> In his address at the inauguration of the 16th Pravasi Bharatiya Divas Convention, Modi said: “In the corona era, today India is among the countries with the lowest mortality and highest recovery rate in the world. Today, India is ready to protect humanity with not one, but two Made in India corona vaccines.”
> 
> He also said India has the most vibrant democracy, days after the violence on Capitol Hill shocked the US and much of the world.
> In his virtual address on the theme of ‘Contributing to Aatmanirbhar Bharat’, he said: “Being the pharmacy of the world, India has supplied important medicines to all those in need in the world in the past and is also doing so now.”
> 
> “When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said.
> Modi said he felt very proud about the praise for Indian diaspora and also lauded them for their contributions to the PM-CARES Fund, which has been used to boost health infrastructure in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## UKBengali

To be fair the Indians were at "herd immunity" by February from old variant when they decided to lift all restrictions.

The problem is that due to not enough genomic sequencing and testing, they did not spot a more virulent variant that had developed and so the threshold for "herd immunity" had risen. Once they pretty much abandoned social distancing in February then this new variant was able to surge.

This goes to show that countries need to pay more attention to the exact variants in circulation at any one time.

No-one cannot be sad to see what is happening in India as thousands are now dying every day. Unfortunately these numbers will keep rising till they can stop the infections from rising any further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

HAIDER said:


> India make the vaccine, but raw material comes from US.


Not for our COVAXIN


----------



## 8888888888888

That virus really like to mutate a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JackTheRipper

Thanks for censoring picture with sparrow. 😂


----------



## UKBengali

8888888888888 said:


> That virus really like to mutate a lot.




Yes the more circulation, then the more chance of mutations. 

Goes to show that you need to be careful about lifting restrictions and best to lift them gently as immunity in population builds up.


----------



## Quibbler

N.Siddiqui said:


> India has far too many diseases, so it need the vaccines.
> 
> Cholera, TB, BCG vaccines for tuberculosis, India has high prevalence of HIV, malaria, you name it and India has it.
> 
> And they are all developed and researched in US or EU, India is just a producer...for the huge local population and economy of scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Does India Lead The World In Deaths From TB?
> 
> 
> TB is the world's deadliest infectious disease. And India has more deaths each year than any other country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


The funny thing is none of the disease you mention use vaccination as the standard process for immunisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Vaccine wale Babu, zaara tika laga do


----------



## Ali_Baba

> Pakistan imposed two-week travel ban to India and will be extended after reviewing the situation.



It needs to be made permanent ASAP!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Ali_Baba said:


> It needs to be made permanent ASAP!!!



This... Bro you have no idea how many innocent American teen girls have been raped in India unnecessarily.. They have even gang raped numerous MILF american women aka mature middle aged women..

They see all this yoga stuff and they visit India then she gets raped unfortunately because their own government failed to warn them on before hand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

India faces biggest human tragedy.

*‘The system has collapsed’: India’s descent into Covid hell *

Many falsely believed that the country had defeated Covid. Now hospitals are running out of oxygen and bodies are stacking up in morgues

Coronavirus – latest updates
See all our coronavirus coverage
by Hannah Ellis-Petersen in Delhi

Wed 21 Apr 2021 12.15 BST


Looking out over a sea of jostling, maskless faces gathered at a political rally in West Bengal on Saturday, the Indian prime minister, Narendra Modi, proudly proclaimed that he had “never ever seen such huge crowds”. A mask was also noticeably absent from Modi’s face.

That same day, India registered a record-breaking 234,000 new coronavirus cases and 1,341 deaths – and the numbers have kept rising since.

The country has descended into a tragedy of unprecedented proportions. Almost 1.6 million cases have been registered in a week, bringing total cases to more than 15 million. In the space of just 12 days, the Covid positivity rate doubled to 17%, while in Delhi it hit 30%. Hospitals across the country have filled to capacity but this time it is predominately the young taking up the beds; in Delhi, 65% of cases are under 40 years old.

While the unprecedented spread of the virus has been partly blamed on a more contagious variant that has emerged in India, Modi’s government has also been accused of failures of political leadership from the top, with lax attitudes emulated by state and local leaders from all parties and even health officials across the country, which led many to falsely believe in recent months that India had defeated Covid.





A patient wearing an oxygen mask is wheeled inside a Covid-19 hospital for treatment in Ahmedabad. Photograph: Amit Dave/Reuters

“Leadership across the country did not adequately convey that this was an epidemic which had not gone away,” said K Srinath Reddy, president of the Public Health Foundation of India.
Advertisement

“Victory was declared prematurely and that ebullient mood was communicated across the country, especially by politicians who wanted to get the economy going and wanted to get back to campaigning. And that gave the virus the chance to rise again.”
In West Bengal, where Modi’s government has refused to curtail the drawn-out state elections that his Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) is hoping to win, Modi and his home minister, Amit Shah, continued their public meetings and roadshows into this week even as queues of ambulances lined up outside hospitals across India. On Saturday, the same day as Modi’s rally, the state registered 7,713 new cases – the highest since the pandemic began. Three candidates running in the election have died from the virus. By Sunday, #ModiMadeDisaster began trending on Twitter.

Doctors on the frontline broke down, speaking of the deluge of dying Covid patients they had been unable to treat due to a lack of beds and inadequate state and central government preparation.
Advertisement

Dr Amit Thadhani, director of Niramaya hospital in Mumbai, which is only treating Covid patients, said he had given warnings about a virulent second wave back in February but they had gone ignored. He said now his hospital was “completely full and if a patient gets discharged, the bed is filled within minutes”. Ten days ago, the hospital ran out of oxygen, but alternative supplies were found just in time.

“There are people lined up outside the hospital trying to get in and every day we are getting calls every 30 seconds from someone trying to find a bed,” said Thadhani. “Most of these calls are for patients who are critically ill and do need hospital care but there just isn’t enough capacity and so there is a lot of mortality happening. Everyone has been stretched to their limit.”
Thadhani said this time round the virus was “much more aggressive and much more infectious” and was now predominately affecting young people. “Now it is people in their 20s and 30s who are coming in with very severe symptoms and there is a lot of mortality among young people,” he said.






Health workers and relatives carry the body of a man who died from coronavirus, at a crematorium in New Delhi. Photograph: Adnan Abidi/Reuters
Advertisement

The haunting blare of ambulance sirens continued to ring out across the capital almost non-stop. Inside Lok Nayak government hospital in Delhi, the largest Covid facility in the capital, overburdened facilities and a shortage of oxygen cylinders meant there was two to a bed, while outside patients waiting for beds gasped for air on stretchers and in ambulances, while sobbing relatives stood by their sides. Some sat with oxygen cylinders they had bought themselves out of desperation. Others died waiting in the hospital car park.

In Mumbai, which was the first city to bear the brunt of the second wave, Dr Jalil Parkar of Lilavati hospital said that “the whole healthcare system has collapsed and doctors are exhausted”.

“There is a shortage of beds, shortage of oxygen, shortage of drugs, shortage of vaccines, shorting of testing,” said Parkar.

“Even though we opened another wing for Covid, we still don’t have nearly enough beds, so we have had to put some patients in the corridors and we have turned the basement into a triage area for Covid patients. We have people waiting in ambulances and wheelchairs outside the hospital and we have to sometimes give them oxygen out there. What else can we do?”
Even those in the upper echelons of power struggled to find beds for their loved ones. Vijay Singh Kumar, the national minister for transport and a BJP MP in the state of Uttar Pradesh, resorted to Twitter with the plea: “Please help us, my brother needs a bed for corona treatment. Now beds are not being arranged in Ghaziabad.”

Announcing a six-day lockdown to prevent the complete collapse of the healthcare system, Delhi’s chief minister, Arvind Kejriwal, did not mince his words. “The Covid situation in Delhi is grim,” he said on Monday. Over 99% of ICU beds in the capital were occupied that day and by Tuesday, several of Delhi’s top hospitals, all with hundreds of Covid patients, had declared oxygen emergencies, warning they had just hours of supplies left.

States such a Gujarat and Uttar Pradesh stand accused of covering up the true death toll from coronavirus, with the numbers of bodies stacking up in hospital morgues far outnumbering official fatality figures. Among the worst-hit cities in Uttar Pradesh was Lucknow, where 22-year-old Deepti Mistri – a mother of one who had no pre-existing health conditions – was among the city’s dead, after falling ill with Covid on 14 April.

Her uncle Saroj Kumar Pandey, an ambulance driver who raised her from childhood, said he had desperately tried to find her a hospital bed when, two days later, her oxygen level began to drop dangerously to below 50% but could not find anywhere that had room.





A notice about the shortage of coronavirus vaccine supplies is seen at a vaccination centre, in Mumbai. Photograph: Francis Mascarenhas/Reuters
Advertisement

“I realised Deepti needed oxygen immediately so I arranged for a cylinder for her myself,” he said. “I put her into the back of a relative’s car with the oxygen while I went around to a dozen private and government hospitals trying to find her a bed and a ventilator. But nowhere would take her.”

Eventually, late at night on 16 April Pandey found her a bed in a small six-bed private clinic in Lucknow. It was not a Covid hospital but they agreed to take her for a single night to give her oxygen while Pandey continued his search for a hospital bed. “We kept looking all night but nowhere had a bed or ventilator for her,” he said. “In the morning the clinic discharged her at 5am, so we had no choice but to bring her home. Deepti died a few hours later because she did not have oxygen and hospital care. She should be alive today.”





People carry a medical oxygen cylinder at a refilling station in Allahabad. Photograph: Sanjay Kanojia/AFP/Getty Images
Twitter and Facebook have become a devastating catalogue of hundreds of thousands of urgent pleas for help finding hospital beds, oxygen, plasma and remdesivir, the drug experimentally used to help treat Covid patients, which remains in short supply in hospitals across the country.

The dead, meanwhile, have continued to overload crematoriums and graveyards in the states of Uttar Pradesh, Gujarat and Delhi faster than they could be burned, and families waited days to cremate their loved ones. On Sunday, Delhi’s largest cremation facility, Nigambodh Ghat, ran out of space, despite doubling its funeral pyres to more than 60.

State governments in Delhi and Mumbai have been scrambling to rebuild the temporary Covid facilities they had dismantled months earlier, while the central government announced an amping up of the vaccination programme which would mean anyone over the age of 18 will be eligible from 1 May, though a shortage of supplies remains an issue.

An edict from the government ruled that all oxygen meant for industrial use would now be diverted to hospitals to meet the unprecedented demand, and Indian railways said they were all set to operate special trains specially designed to carry liquid oxygen and oxygen cylinders, dubbed the “Oxygen Express”. Thousands of Covid beds have also been arranged in train carriages.

Still, many fear that it is too little, too late. “The seriousness of the situation should have been realised months ago but instead governments were in denial and gave out messages that the virus was not that dangerous any more,” said Thadhani. “I’m worried that we still have not seen the worst.”









‘The system has collapsed’: India’s descent into Covid hell


Many falsely believed that the country had defeated Covid. Now hospitals are running out of oxygen and bodies are stacking up in morgues




www.theguardian.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
7


----------



## grandmaster

That is how the thing is. Indian propaganda does not care about COVID in its country but they care too much about Tiananmen Square and uighur issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Daghalodi

While Indian Trolls were supporting Kumbh Mela.

Now they are paying the price for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi




----------



## cocomo

Thank God for Imran and whoever decided to shut the country down, our healthcare wasn't this stressed ever and I hope people are vaccinated swiftly. Government right now is vacinating 50-60 age group with Chinese vaccine. My father was vaccinated in the first group, the process was smooth and very efficient, we got a sms to come to a vaccination center we had to change the location, within a week or so we were giving a nearer center to get my dad vaccinated. Kudos to our healthcare system, and to Imran for taking this threat as seriously as they did.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Bilal.

Now they have a triple mutation variant:









What is Triple mutant variant of Covid | India News - Times of India


India News: NEW DELHI: Even as India continues to witness an unprecedented surge in Covid cases, a new triple mutant strain has emerged as a fresh threat in the b.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
3


----------



## TNT

Very scary. I hope they control it. New deadly variants emerging is a danger for the whole world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azadkashmir

if this is happening india might use this to divert to war with pak to get ppl attention away from covid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## UKBengali

It is a tragedy what is happening in India.

They were only a few months away from vaccinating the 10-15% who are at real risk from the virus but carelessly lifted all restrictions, including that for mass gatherings.

The current 2000 a day daily death toll will climb a lot more before finally starting to come down.

I am somewhat perplexed why Modi took the risk as although India had reached "herd immunity" with the variants around last year, they were not really doing enough genomic sequencing and monitoring to be confident that something more deadly had not developed. If he had waited till May then the death toll would have barely risen with the increase in cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

*Oxygen tank leak in Nashik hospital kills 24, CM Uddhav orders high-level inquiry*
*While 13 of the dead were 60-plus, the remaining were aged between 33 and 60 years. Twelve women were among the dead.*















 
  _

_  
 
  _

_  
 
  _

_  
 
 





Written by Zeeshan Shaikh | Mumbai, Nashik |
Updated: April 22, 2021 2:28:23 am 




An Oxygen tanker leaked while tankers were being filled at Dr Zakir Hussain Hospital in Nashik. 

Twenty-four Covid-19 patients died at a hospital run by the Nashik Municipal Corporation on Wednesday after oxygen supply was disrupted due to a leakage in the main oxygen storage tank.
While 13 of the dead were 60-plus, the remaining were aged between 33 and 60 years. Twelve women were among the dead.
The 150-bed Dr Zakir Husain Hospital, which was converted into a dedicated Covid hospital last year, had 157 patients at the time of the incident, including 15 on ventilator and 131 on oxygen support. Of these, 61 patients had been listed as critical.

The 13-kilolitre oxygen tank was made operational only on March 31 this year.
“As per preliminary information, the socket of the… oxygen tank broke, which led to leakage in the tank and affected oxygen supply. The hospital staff used jumbo cylinders to help patients. Some patients who could be moved were taken to other hospitals. However, 22 patients died as supply was cut off suddenly,” Nashik Divisonal Commissioner Radhakrishna Game said earlier in the day.
Two more patients died in the evening, taking the toll to 24.


Top News Right Now

EC rejects TMC's suggestion to club remaining phases of Bengal polls
Bengal elections: Stage set for 6th phase of polls, Matua bastions in fray 
What will you have to pay for SII's Covishield vaccine after May 1
Click here for more


The state government announced a probe by a seven-member committee. Maharashtra Health Minister Rajesh Tope said the panel would be headed by Game. “If anyone is responsible for the deaths, they will face legal action,” he said.
Chief Minister Uddhav Thackeray announced a compensation of Rs 5 lakh each to the families of the dead. Chhagan Bhujbal, Maharashtra Food and Civil Supplies Minister as well as guardian minister of Nashik district, said the Nashik Municipal Corporation would also give Rs 5 lakh each to the families.



The moment the oxygen started leaking from the tank during refilling.
While the Nashik Municipal Corporation had cleared the proposal to set up a liquid oxygen tank at the hospital in September last year, it was made operational only on March 31 this year. A private company, Taiyo Nippon Sanso, was roped in to set up and operate it.
The leakage was noticed around 12.30 pm, when relatives of patients started complaining about a disruption in oxygen supply.
“It so happened that at the time of the leakage, a refilling truck with technicians arrived at the spot. With their help, we were able to stop the leak. We managed to save around 25 per cent of the oxygen and supply was restored by around 2 pm,” said Kailash Jadhav, Commissioner, Nashik Municipal Corporation.

However, relatives of patients said they were left to fend for themselves in the two-hour period when supply was disrupted. “I saw my brother die in agony. I cannot live with the memory of seeing so many people die at the same time. They were calling out for help and we could not do anything for them,” said Nitin Welukar, brother of Pramod Welukar (45) who died.
While some tried to source oxygen tanks from outside, others shifted patients to neighbouring hospitals. “There was total pandemonium as people were running around. The presence of so many relatives of patients inside the ward also created problems for the staff. It was chaotic, as everyone was trying to help their loved ones, including removing oxygen cylinders from those who had died to give to their relatives,” said Zubair Hashmi, a social worker who was present inside the ward.
Thackeray said the incident was “shocking and painful” and would be thoroughly investigated. “Those responsible will not be spared. But nobody should politicise this unfortunate incident. This is an attack on Maharashtra. Maharashtra is mourning over the Nashik tragedy,” he said.
Tope said an “SOP on management of oxygen plants and storage tankers” would be drawn up.
Mumbai News

Bombay HC refuses Afghan woman’s plea seeking custody of grandsons living in India
Aaditya Thackeray calls for vaccination centres in all electoral wards
Maharashtra govt should start vaccination in residential societies: Nana Patole
Click here for more
President Ram Nath Kovind, Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Congress leader Rahul Gandhi were among those who expressed grief and condoled the deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

I feel for the poor of India. 
I remember Indians here talking of controlling covid and so far ahead of Pakistan in terms of meds. Sad once again they have to eat their words.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## imadul

Huge human tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Type59

Britain should be on guard. Should have added country on red list at same time as Pakistan was. Too many fake covid test certificates being issued.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

If only these people can be more humble and vigilant like China. They always count the chicken before the eggs hatch, boasting and rejoicing over every single small thing. I can never understand their mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 8888888888888

I talked with indians in the social media and they complain their PM is a shameless faggot that doesn't care about lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goritoes

Will Covid be our End ???????????????


----------



## vi-va

India will save the world, can't wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Jobless Jack

vi-va said:


> *India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
> TNN &amp; Agencies | Jan 10, 2021, 01:46 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi
> 
> NEW DELHI: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted that the world was watching how the country conducts the globe’s biggest vaccination programme.
> In his address at the inauguration of the 16th Pravasi Bharatiya Divas Convention, Modi said: “In the corona era, today India is among the countries with the lowest mortality and highest recovery rate in the world. Today, India is ready to protect humanity with not one, but two Made in India corona vaccines.”
> 
> He also said India has the most vibrant democracy, days after the violence on Capitol Hill shocked the US and much of the world.
> In his virtual address on the theme of ‘Contributing to Aatmanirbhar Bharat’, he said: “Being the pharmacy of the world, India has supplied important medicines to all those in need in the world in the past and is also doing so now.”
> 
> “When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said.
> Modi said he felt very proud about the praise for Indian diaspora and also lauded them for their contributions to the PM-CARES Fund, which has been used to boost health infrastructure in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com


Try saving yourself and stop spreading disease all over the world.


----------



## Pakstallion

Horrible seeing humans suffer as they are in India. May Allah protect us from that. It does appear, like Manaus in Brazil, they though they had reached herd immunity but this new mutation e484q and others have possibility of reinfection and quite severe symptoms. I fear for Pakistan if it has to go through this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Beast

grandmaster said:


> That is how the thing is. Indian propaganda does not care about COVID in its country but they care too much about Tiananmen Square and uighur issues.


That is why the heaven is punishing them. The Indian even called Chinese virus and invaded Chinese land when we are at virus crisis. 

Now the heaven strike back against evil and help the righteous.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

India tried to play vaccine geopolitics and now their own population is suffering. If India can’t get this under control soon, India is finished.


----------



## mingle

Pakistan should offer help india by anymean possible also there nothing much Indian Govt can do over this pendemic especially when papulation don't care both in india and Pakistan


----------



## Beast

mingle said:


> Pakistan should offer help india by anymean possible also there nothing much Indian Govt can do over this pendemic especially when papulation don't care both in india and Pakistan


They dont even help themselves, why shall you bother? Its heaven will to punish evil. Nothing can stop heaven work unfolding. 

Let me show you evidence. Heaven already make known of his judgement to punish evil and these fools still got cheek to blame China, They more they blame China, the retribution from Heaven will be more sever. They dont deserve pity! Just follow Heaven's will...







*
Tracey Sales*
1 hour ago
China must pay, the world must Unite and deal with China ASAP as their sitting back laughing, they wouldn't be that happy if they were blown off the map.

1

REPLY


Hide 4 replies



*Keracsv Minya*
1 hour ago
I don't usually laugh, but unless I can't help it. Hahahaha


REPLY





*C W*
1 hour ago
How should pay for the HIV spread, and the spanish flu?

1

REPLY





*Trader I*
1 hour ago
China: You People can’t even unite against COVID. 😂🤣😂🤣😂


REPLY





*Balaji Rajagopal*
55 minutes ago
 @C W  Spanish flu was initially was from China few centuries ago, before it happened in 20th century.


REPLY

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Beast

vi-va said:


> *India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
> TNN &amp; Agencies | Jan 10, 2021, 01:46 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi
> 
> NEW DELHI: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted that the world was watching how the country conducts the globe’s biggest vaccination programme.
> In his address at the inauguration of the 16th Pravasi Bharatiya Divas Convention, Modi said: “In the corona era, today India is among the countries with the lowest mortality and highest recovery rate in the world. Today, India is ready to protect humanity with not one, but two Made in India corona vaccines.”
> 
> He also said India has the most vibrant democracy, days after the violence on Capitol Hill shocked the US and much of the world.
> In his virtual address on the theme of ‘Contributing to Aatmanirbhar Bharat’, he said: “Being the pharmacy of the world, India has supplied important medicines to all those in need in the world in the past and is also doing so now.”
> 
> “When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said.
> Modi said he felt very proud about the praise for Indian diaspora and also lauded them for their contributions to the PM-CARES Fund, which has been used to boost health infrastructure in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com


Is this a joke?


----------



## Trango Towers

mingle said:


> Pakistan should offer help india by anymean possible also there nothing much Indian Govt can do over this pendemic especially when papulation don't care both in india and Pakistan


Its should offer help to the people and dissassocte from the fascist government


----------



## Beast

Trango Towers said:


> Its should offer help to the people and dissassocte from the fascist government


The help has to go thru India government first and you can trust management of Modi?

See the amount of Indian troll infested here. I have no pity for most Indians. Let Heaven will do the wonder!


----------



## shjliu

intension is good but the fact may not be as good


----------



## PradoTLC

Beast said:


> Is this a joke?




India has the largest population jokers on this planet...

reminds me of this great indian invention against "terrorism"







he even has a cute picture of modi on his helmet...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

We will save the world but India.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

the problem of india is they are loose mouth talk bigger then they can swallow . 26/27 feb is good example

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Beast said:


> The help has to go thru India government first and you can trust management of Modi?
> 
> See the amount of Indian troll infested here. I have no pity for most Indians. Let Heaven will do the wonder!



We dont have to be like Indians.

They hate eachother more than they hate us.

I hope things start to simmer down and people start to recover


RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Just look at the glee pakistanis having on the suffering of Indians specially Hindus!!
> You guys must be enjoying the death of Kafir Hindu in hordes! No?
> 
> Have some shame! We are Humans too!!



Its not our problem, if you hindus wont stop your kumbh mela, holi, shahi asnaan and political rallies.

While your media blames everything on tabligih jamat.

Your only reaping what you sow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Daghalodi said:


> We dont have to be like Indians.
> 
> They hate eachother more than they hate us.
> 
> I hope things start to simmer down and people start to recover


We are never like Indian. We dont go around claiming Indian virus, only Indian do but try shift blame with Chinese virus!


----------



## Daghalodi

Beast said:


> We are never like Indian. We dont go around claiming Indian virus, only Indian do but try shift blame with Chinese virus!



Indians will never blame themselves for anything.

They been blaming Pakistan for literally everything that happens in their country. Now its your turn.

But as human beings, we need to show some sympathy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Herd immunity is the only solution


----------



## HostileInsurgent

grandmaster said:


> That is how the thing is. Indian propaganda does not care about COVID in its country but they care too much about Tiananmen Square and uighur issues.


Lol is anyone talking about Uighurs and Tiananmen in India? Check the Twitter trending to open yourself.


8888888888888 said:


> I talked with indians in the social media and they complain their PM is a shameless faggot that doesn't care about lives.


He was busy in election rallies with thousands of supporters in the area in close proximity listening to him, not only PM but West Bengal CM and other opposition parties too.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

With covid-19 surge with double mutation, and oxygen supply going haywire...

This was in Nashik, Maharashtra.










Disruption in oxygen supply kills 22 in Indian hospital


Official says oxygen supply has since been resumed to other patients; country's Covid-19 surge hits new record.



www.dawn.com


----------



## Titanium100

Wow coming from theguarding


----------



## rambro

India should just do a strict lockdown.
Western media wont smear u, no worries.


----------



## Vapnope

Beast said:


> That is why the heaven is punishing them. The Indian even called Chinese virus and invaded Chinese land when we are at virus crisis.
> 
> Now the heaven strike back against evil and help the righteous.


Common people paying for the stupidity of their chosen leaders. Prayers for the poor people of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

More than walking the talk, indians believe in just perception management, a fake perception of a shining India, with vaccine maitri falling flat on its head.

Indian govt care more about the good image, the perception shown to the western world and others than they care about the dying millions.

Just as they do in politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

just watched BBC its really big mess people on roads dying hospitals are not taking anymore patients and no place for burning and chaos all over india . twitter is full of pics and videos of tragedies.

soem are really heart breaking













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384922443362586630

Reactions: Sad Sad:
 3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> just watched BBC its really big mess people on roads dying hospitals are not taking anymore patients and no place for burning and chaos all over india . twitter is full of pics and videos of tragedies.
> 
> soem are really heart breaking
> 
> View attachment 736376
> 
> 
> View attachment 736378
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384922443362586630




Hope the situation improves...


----------



## Imran Khan

N.Siddiqui said:


> Hope the situation improves...


i think world help india or it will be a future mess for world too . dont dream that it will not reach pakistan sir . indian virsion of improved virus will be sooner or letter arrive pakistan via third country .

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385119941955776512

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> i think world help india or it will be a future mess for world too . dont dream that it will not reach pakistan sir . indian virsion of improved virus will be sooner or letter arrive pakistan via third country .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385119941955776512




No Indians commenting here, they are a different breed, hardwired to delusions.

They don't take criticism, they don't like problems to be shown and discussed and world seeing it.

They just love praise, a fake shining image shown, a false perception to the west. And not just common indians, there politicians also do the same.

If millions die in India, they don't care.
These are just statistics.

They only care about the fake image, even here they'll come up with some fake stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

N.Siddiqui said:


> No Indians commenting here, they are a different breed, hardwired to delusions.
> 
> They don't take criticism, they don't like problems to be shown and discussed and world seeing it.
> 
> They just love praise, a fake shining image shown, a false perception to the west. And not just common indians, there politicians also do the same.
> 
> If million die in India, they don't care.
> 
> They only care about the fake image, even here they'll come up with some fake stories.


its ultra nationalism mind set have been made for indians by bollywood media and politics in india last since 1990s . they are living in own world now i agree . if someone ask me whom are more brianwashed indians or N.koreans it will be hard to answer .

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> its ultra nationalism mind set have been made for indians by bollywood media and politics in india last since 1990s . they are living in own world now i agree . if someone ask me whom are more brianwashed indians or N.koreans it will be hard to answer .



Very true, they lives in a surreal Bollywood world, far removed from the reality.

And they have no empathy, no care for fellow indians. For them other Indian is either a Muslim a Dalit, a kannada man, a north Indian, a south dravidian and more can be added.

Least caring society in the world... racists to the core, as this was not enough falling for the fascists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Thunder

Trango Towers said:


> I feel for the poor of India.
> I remember Indians here talking of controlling covid and so far ahead of Pakistan in terms of meds. Sad once again they have to eat their words.




Such pitiful is the state of ignorant men, be it among them or us or anywhere else.
They think its them who control what happens and who lives and dies.
They don't know when and what they say and what wrath comes down on them as a result.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Enigma SIG



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## IbnAbdullah

Salaam



Imran Khan said:


> just watched BBC its really big mess people on roads dying hospitals are not taking anymore patients and no place for burning and chaos all over india . twitter is full of pics and videos of tragedies.
> 
> soem are really heart breaking
> 
> View attachment 736376
> 
> 
> View attachment 736378
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384922443362586630



I know most of the time it's a pissing contest between Indians and Pakistanis here but these images and the suffering they represent are very saddening indeed.

Especially that old lady sitting outside on the pavement with the oxygen cylinder with her. 

I hope the people who are suffering, regardless of their political affiliations and views are able to make speedy recoveries.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TheNoob

This is honestly the most disturbing news I've heard so far. 
A nation of that size and population is definitely going to arise sympathies with me in the COVID war.

I pray and hope the people of India end up defeating this virus!


----------



## Saudang

N.Siddiqui said:


> Very true, they lives in a surreal Bollywood world, far removed from the reality.
> 
> And they have no empathy, no care for fellow indians. For them other Indian is either a Muslim a Dalit, a kannada man, a north Indian, a south dravidian and more can be added.
> 
> Least caring society in the world... racists to the core, as this was not enough falling for the fascists.


You comment is more than sickening.. may you get a life outside of hatred.. what you are infected with is more lethal than COVID


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Call an ambulance...get dick pics
Go to hospital...get raped. What a fucked up country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## arjunk

Time to rename it to the "Indian Virus"??? Oh wait, only the Chinese can be labelled like this according to America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightEdge

Situation is worse than shown in news. If you open Twitter, people are suffering and the govt is simply useless. We had lockdown when cases were much less, but no lockdown now. Many places are under reporting cases and deaths 5-10 times. But as long as Modi and his media can do hindu-muslim, the idiotic population won't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

jut read now on BBC indian gov allowed to burn people in farms as cemeteries have no place left .

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> jut read now on BBC indian gov allowed to burn people in farms as cemeteries have no place left .




Oxygen cylinders are also in short supply, 22 people killed in Nashik Maharashtra due to no oxygen supply.

A complete catastrophe.









Disruption in oxygen supply kills 22 in Indian hospital


Official says oxygen supply has since been resumed to other patients; country's Covid-19 surge hits new record.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

StraightEdge said:


> Situation is worse than shown in news. If you open Twitter, people are suffering and the govt is simply useless. We had lockdown when cases were much less, but no lockdown now. Many places are under reporting cases and deaths 5-10 times. But as long as Modi and his media can do hindu-muslim, the idiotic population won't care.


twitter have horrible pic i think soon indian gov will ban social media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Imran Khan said:


> twitter have horrible pic i think soon indian gov will ban social media



Probably!!

Its not good for Modi's Image.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

StraightEdge said:


> Situation is worse than shown in news. If you open Twitter, people are suffering and the govt is simply useless. We had lockdown when cases were much less, but no lockdown now. Many places are under reporting cases and deaths 5-10 times. But as long as Modi and his media can do hindu-muslim, the idiotic population won't care.




Yes a Hindu-Muslim rhetoric would have saved the BJP government, unlikely now.

Or maybe they are gullible enough to fall for a Hindu-Muslim, hindu khatre mein haen political mantra again.


----------



## Daghalodi

N.Siddiqui said:


> Yes a Hindu-Muslim rhetoric would have saved the BJP government, unlikely now.
> 
> Or maybe they are gullible enough to fall for a Hindu-Muslim, hindu khatre mein haen political mantra again.



Only thing that can save Modi is if he starts a war with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

N.Siddiqui said:


> Oxygen cylinders are also in short supply, 22 people killed in Nashik Maharashtra due to no oxygen supply.
> 
> A complete catastrophe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disruption in oxygen supply kills 22 in Indian hospital
> 
> 
> Official says oxygen supply has since been resumed to other patients; country's Covid-19 surge hits new record.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Enigma SIG said:


> View attachment 736398


Taali, thaali bajao, coronavirus bhagao...

The leaders are the same as the people, the junta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xeuss

StraightEdge said:


> Situation is worse than shown in news. If you open Twitter, people are suffering and the govt is simply useless. We had lockdown when cases were much less, but no lockdown now. Many places are under reporting cases and deaths 5-10 times. But as long as Modi and his media can do hindu-muslim, the idiotic population won't care.



I firmly believe if elections were held today, Modi would sweep once again. Society is screwed up and beyond repair.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## N.Siddiqui

xeuss said:


> I firmly believe if elections were held today, Modi would sweep once again. Society is screwed up and beyond repair.



Agreed, looks as though Indian society is now beyond redemption.

Hope it changes, for the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> twitter have horrible pic i think soon indian gov will ban social media











'Situation very critical': India records world's biggest single-day rise in coronavirus cases


Hospitals have issued notices to say they have only a few hours of medical oxygen required to keep Covid-19 patients alive.



www.dawn.com






Indians still coming up with self praise comments, like Pakistan is not testing enough, India still doing better, we are pharmacy of the world, a vaccine superpower...with all the bragging rights.

Hardwired to Bollywood fantasy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

N.Siddiqui said:


> 'Situation very critical': India records world's biggest single-day rise in coronavirus cases
> 
> 
> Hospitals have issued notices to say they have only a few hours of medical oxygen required to keep Covid-19 patients alive.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indians still coming up with self praise comments, like Pakistan is not testing enough, India still doing better, we are pharmacy of the world, a vaccine superpower...with all the bragging rights.
> 
> Hardwired to Bollywood fantasy.


it was same at last wave too when india did worst they blame we did not test .

now its simple if we test or not people will get sick and die right? in fact more people will die and sick as not tested not treated .
if pakistan was worse then we have much more dead and hospitalized in pakistan then india right ? pakistani roads were full of dead and sick people . as we did not test further more destruction was happen .

so they STFU or keep crying .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> it was same at last wave too when india did worst they blame we did not test .
> 
> now its simple if we test or not people will get sick and die right?
> if pakistan was worse then we have much more dead and hospitalized in pakistan then india right ? pakistani roads were full of dead and sick people . as we did not test further more destruction was happen .
> 
> so they STFU or keep crying .



Come what may, India will be better than Pakistan...

There minds are indoctrinated beyond repair. Hope it changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

N.Siddiqui said:


> Come what may, India will be better than Pakistan...
> 
> There minds are indoctrinated beyond repair. Hope it changes.


but my question is simple where are the sick and dead pakistanis ? do pakistani hiding them with magic ?  
int heir mind its programed that india is always better then pakistan no matter what

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> but my question is simple where are the sick and dead pakistanis ? do pakistani hiding them with magic ?
> int heir mind its programed that india is always better then pakistan no matter what


Yes true, if Pakistan was not testing enough, and the coronavirus positives are higher, where are the dead bodies, as seen in India all over the places.

Nobody is gleeful or happy here, it's mostly the incompetent BJP government that is disliked here, and there hatred.

Just occurred that fear and hate also decreases the immunity, one reason maybe Pakistan is relatively safe, other reasons too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

very sad news , virus causing havoc world wide , prayers with people at least on this thread pakistanis should stop trolling and respect the dead ! virus is no ones friends and same "ihope not " can happen to us as our attitudes are no different , no one wears a mask in pakistan either

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

I barely post on this forum anymore but for those who wished well, you have my thanks. Yes, it's a complete failure of the Modi Govt. It's not surprising - those of us who always opposed him knew the man was mostly about optics and little substance. This wave has not even begun in Bengal. It's going to get worse there.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

Jackdaws said:


> I barely post on this forum anymore but for those who wished well, you have my thanks. Yes, it's a complete failure of the Modi Govt. It's not surprising - those of us who always opposed him knew the man was mostly about optics and little substance. This wave has not even begun in Bengal. It's going to get worse there.


dont say it man i think its peak of wave if its go further god knows what will happen . 2000 daily deaths are maximum . its pure maha mari now


----------



## StraightEdge

I am kind of angry right now, bloody fucking madness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Imran Khan said:


> dont say it man i think its peak of wave if its go further god knows what will happen . 2000 daily deaths are maximum . its pure maha mari now


Nope. It will go up to 500000 cases a day. It will peak in mid May.


----------



## Imran Khan

Jackdaws said:


> Nope. It will go up to 500000 cases a day. It will peak in mid May.


then it will be nation wide immune bhai ji . with in few weeks indians will be immune . other side vaccine is working its means daily one million people ?


----------



## Jackdaws

Imran Khan said:


> then it will be nation wide immune bhai ji . with in few weeks indians will be immune . other side vaccine is working its means daily one million people ?


They are ramping up vaccine production. Vaccines don't prevent contraction of the virus - vaccines prevent severe infection. If you have taken 2 doses and it's been 15 days, the chances of you getting severe Covid is less than 0.05%. Problem of course it that so far about 2% population has taken two doses. 

Also Vishwafeku Modi was sending vaccines to Paraguay and Brazil before the second wave was started.


StraightEdge said:


> I am kind of angry right now, bloody fucking madness.
> 
> View attachment 736408
> 
> [/QUOTE





pak-marine said:


> very sad news , virus causing havoc world wide , prayers with people at least on this thread pakistanis should stop trolling and respect the dead ! virus is no ones friends and same "ihope not " can happen to us as our attitudes are no different , no one wears a mask in pakistan either



A second wave and a third wave is inevitable in most places - you can manage the scale of the wave by smart lockdown and administering vaccines. There is no other silver bullet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mourning sage

Instead of mocking the Indians, we need to be taking notes before the situation gets out of hand. We are headed in the same direction, our hospitals are already filling up and I am seeing calls to search ventilators in Lahore. I am sorry but we Pakistanis are just as ridiculous as these Indians are. Images of Iftar parties and late night Sehris on food streets are doing rounds. Unless we get our act together and learn to follow SoPs, we will go through these nightmares as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

xeuss said:


> I firmly believe if elections were held today, Modi would sweep once again. Society is screwed up and beyond repair.


I don't think so. But as you know, I've always thought he is useless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

mourning sage said:


> Instead of mocking the Indians, we need to be taking notes before the situation gets out of hand. We are headed in the same direction, our hospitals are already filling up and I am seeing calls to search ventilators in Lahore. I am sorry but we Pakistanis are just as ridiculous as these Indians are. Images of Iftar parties and late night Sehris on food streets are doing rounds. Unless we get our act together and learn to follow SoPs, we will go through these nightmares as well.


yeah its good time in hands we should learn from mistakes and correct them sir


----------



## swnjo

Failure of Modi govt. ? Yes partly. You can't take the blame away from common man too. No body masked up when told, nobody maintained social distancing. Everyone lived as if corona was over, as if corona will affect someone else but not them. Not even govt. expected cases to rise so sharply , hence the vaccine diplomacy went on. Only if people had common sense we would not have seen these today. When vaccination started many were reluctant to get the shots. Many of my colleagues choose not to take it because they thought some rare venous thrombosis more plausible than dying of corona itself. So many thousand of doses were wasted. Blame the stupid people themselves for this suffering.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xeuss

Jackdaws said:


> I don't think so. But as you know, I've always thought he is useless



I use my school WhatsApp group as a barometer. All bhakts (that is 99% of our group, except myself and one other blessed soul) still blame everyone else and everything else, except Modi, for the present situation. The truly depraved ones blame Uddhav Thackeray for deliberately making the situation worse than it really is just to malign Modi. They gleefully point to UP and Bihar and say see...there is no Covid there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

xeuss said:


> I use my school WhatsApp group as a barometer. All bhakts (that is 99% of our group, except myself and one other blessed soul) still blame everyone else and everything else, except Modi, for the present situation. The truly depraved ones blame Uddhav Thackeray for deliberately making the situation worse than it really is just to malign Modi. They gleefully point to UP and Bihar and say see...there is no Covid there.


I left my school whatsapp group a long while back. While I went to a Catholic school - most people were quiet while 2-3 Gujju bhakts went to town praising Modi 24x7. My opinion is that while many don't like him, they just don't air the views.


----------



## UKBengali

swnjo said:


> Failure of Modi govt. ? Yes partly. You can't take the blame away from common man too. No body masked up when told, nobody maintained social distancing. Everyone lived as if corona was over, as if corona will affect someone else but not them. Not even govt. expected cases to rise so sharply , hence the vaccine diplomacy went on. Only if people had common sense we would not have seen these today. When vaccination started many were reluctant to get the shots. Many of my colleagues choose not to take it because they thought some rare venous thrombosis more plausible than dying of corona itself. So many thousand of doses were wasted. Blame the stupid people themselves for this suffering.




Yes you cannot just blame Modi but why did he allow mass gatherings when India was just 2-3 more months from immunising its vulnerable with the AstraZeneca vaccine that is proven to prevent 95% of hospitalisations with just a single dose and nearly 100% protection from death?

Also the first phase 3 trial data results of the home-grown Indian vaccine shows similar efficacy to that of the AstraZeneca vaccine.

India was in a really good position as regards vaccines and although it seemed that "herd immunity" had been reached by February, Modi should not have gambled as he only needed to wait 2-3 more months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

swnjo said:


> Failure of Modi govt. ? Yes partly. You can't take the blame away from common man too. No body masked up when told, nobody maintained social distancing. Everyone lived as if corona was over, as if corona will affect someone else but not them. Not even govt. expected cases to rise so sharply , hence the vaccine diplomacy went on. Only if people had common sense we would not have seen these today. When vaccination started many were reluctant to get the shots. Many of my colleagues choose not to take it because they thought some rare venous thrombosis more plausible than dying of corona itself. So many thousand of doses were wasted. Blame the stupid people themselves for this suffering.


wow why people wear masks and follow SOPs when prime minister having election rallies of millions ? did gov imposed it and showed it first place ?

even when he was in rallies he did not wearing mask


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Stay humble and vigilant Pakistan. But never lose focus on the enemies and their intentions. 











Amid Coronavirus outbreak, Zee News tweets, 'Pakistan will die like Corona's death' - The Rational Daily 

*Amid Coronavirus outbreak, Zee News tweets, ‘Pakistan will die like Corona’s death’*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Peace be there

We are going through bad time where country is at stand still.These is no beds available in hospital,running out of oxygen but soon things will start to change.From 1 st may vaccination is available for anyone above 18.Govt,authorities are working day in and day out to control the situation.We will stand up and rise again inshaAllah.


Imran Khan said:


> wow why people wear masks and follow SOPs when prime minister having election rallies of millions ? did gov imposed it and showed it first place ?
> 
> even when he was in rallies he did not wearing mask



Imran khan also not used to wear mask before he was caught by covid.


----------



## Baby Leone

Daghalodi said:


> While Indian Trolls were supporting Kumbh Mela.
> 
> Now they are paying the price for it.


sorry its because of few 100 muslims who did ijtema last year due to which india is gettting more then 300K cases daily not due to hindu mela where just around 100 million holi hindus gathered or the MODI political rallies to split venom agianst Pakistan or China.(Courtesy Indian media)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

India has exported more covid-19 vaccine to the world to earn higher profit, and also under WHO covax global obligation, than it has administered to it's own people.









India Has Exported 5.84 Crore Doses of COVID-19 Vaccines To 70 Countries: Data - The Wire Science


India has exported 2.36 crore doses of COVID-19 vaccines more than it has administered within the country.




science.thewire.in


----------



## xeuss

swnjo said:


> Failure of Modi govt. ? Yes partly. You can't take the blame away from common man too. No body masked up when told, nobody maintained social distancing. Everyone lived as if corona was over, as if corona will affect someone else but not them. Not even govt. expected cases to rise so sharply , hence the vaccine diplomacy went on. Only if people had common sense we would not have seen these today. When vaccination started many were reluctant to get the shots. Many of my colleagues choose not to take it because they thought some rare venous thrombosis more plausible than dying of corona itself. So many thousand of doses were wasted. Blame the stupid people themselves for this suffering.



Common man will treat the virus with seriousness when the Government takes the virus seriously and it's messaging is direct and to the point.

What has the messaging been from the government? From thali bajao to diya jalao to gow mutra and ayurvedic concoctions to outright denials. To top it off, it offers encouragement of political and religious rallies. 

In the US, the same mentality existed during the Trump reign and hundreds of thousands paid with their lives. The same happened in Brazil as well.


----------



## swnjo

UKBengali said:


> Yes you cannot just blame Modi but why did he allow mass gatherings when India was just 2-3 more months from immunising its vulnerable with the AstraZeneca vaccine that is proven to prevent 95% of hospitalisations with just a single dose and nearly 100% protection from death?
> 
> Also the first phase 3 trial data results of the home-grown Indian vaccine shows similar efficacy to that of the AstraZeneca vaccine.
> 
> India was in a really good position as regards vaccines and although it seemed that "herd immunity" had been reached by February, Modi should not have gambled as he only needed to wait 2-3 more months.


election gathering, kumbh are just absolute madness. i blame govt. for these. But people, us the Indian, dont we have brains to understand simple logic. only stupid will go for election rally. Covaxin production has only recently ramped up in last few weeks and it did come up in right time . it just people called it too soon as one of the chinese poster has pointed out. it may sound bitter but it is correct. stupidity and impatience has gotten us bad now.


xeuss said:


> Common man will treat the virus with seriousness when the Government takes the virus seriously and it's messaging is direct and to the point.
> 
> What has the messaging been from the government? From thali bajao to diya jalao to gow mutra and ayurvedic concoctions to outright denials. To top it off, it offers encouragement of political and religious rallies.
> 
> In the US, the same mentality existed during the Trump reign and hundreds of thousands paid with their lives. The same happened in Brazil as well.


that is there, but i was talking of second wave. it could have been prevented, only if we could hold out for 2-3 months more. but nooo. people just could not demask and party and i m not even talking about maharastra or gujrat or election states. The state where i currently reside even held a cricket match and now my hospital simply doesnot have space for anything else.


Imran Khan said:


> wow why people wear masks and follow SOPs when prime minister having election rallies of millions ? did gov imposed it and showed it first place ?
> 
> even when he was in rallies he did not wearing mask


bhai logon ki apni common sense bhi hoti hain na ?? main toh nehi gaya koi rally ya mele mein ? now when situation is out of hand no point in cussing the govt.


----------



## vi-va

INDIA NEWS
*'India defeated Covid-19 last year, can do it again with faster speed’: PM Modi at review meet*








'India defeated Covid-19 last year, can do it again with faster speed’: PM Modi at review meet


“Reviewed preparedness to handle the ongoing COVID-19 situation. Aspects relating to medicines, oxygen, ventilators and vaccination were discussed," PM Modi tweeted after the meeting.




www.hindustantimes.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Char

AsianLion said:


> India faces biggest human tragedy.
> 
> *‘The system has collapsed’: India’s descent into Covid hell *
> 
> Many falsely believed that the country had defeated Covid. Now hospitals are running out of oxygen and bodies are stacking up in morgues
> 
> Coronavirus – latest updates
> See all our coronavirus coverage
> by Hannah Ellis-Petersen in Delhi
> 
> Wed 21 Apr 2021 12.15 BST
> 
> 
> Looking out over a sea of jostling, maskless faces gathered at a political rally in West Bengal on Saturday, the Indian prime minister, Narendra Modi, proudly proclaimed that he had “never ever seen such huge crowds”. A mask was also noticeably absent from Modi’s face.
> 
> That same day, India registered a record-breaking 234,000 new coronavirus cases and 1,341 deaths – and the numbers have kept rising since.
> 
> The country has descended into a tragedy of unprecedented proportions. Almost 1.6 million cases have been registered in a week, bringing total cases to more than 15 million. In the space of just 12 days, the Covid positivity rate doubled to 17%, while in Delhi it hit 30%. Hospitals across the country have filled to capacity but this time it is predominately the young taking up the beds; in Delhi, 65% of cases are under 40 years old.
> 
> While the unprecedented spread of the virus has been partly blamed on a more contagious variant that has emerged in India, Modi’s government has also been accused of failures of political leadership from the top, with lax attitudes emulated by state and local leaders from all parties and even health officials across the country, which led many to falsely believe in recent months that India had defeated Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A patient wearing an oxygen mask is wheeled inside a Covid-19 hospital for treatment in Ahmedabad. Photograph: Amit Dave/Reuters
> 
> “Leadership across the country did not adequately convey that this was an epidemic which had not gone away,” said K Srinath Reddy, president of the Public Health Foundation of India.
> Advertisement
> 
> “Victory was declared prematurely and that ebullient mood was communicated across the country, especially by politicians who wanted to get the economy going and wanted to get back to campaigning. And that gave the virus the chance to rise again.”
> In West Bengal, where Modi’s government has refused to curtail the drawn-out state elections that his Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) is hoping to win, Modi and his home minister, Amit Shah, continued their public meetings and roadshows into this week even as queues of ambulances lined up outside hospitals across India. On Saturday, the same day as Modi’s rally, the state registered 7,713 new cases – the highest since the pandemic began. Three candidates running in the election have died from the virus. By Sunday, #ModiMadeDisaster began trending on Twitter.
> 
> Doctors on the frontline broke down, speaking of the deluge of dying Covid patients they had been unable to treat due to a lack of beds and inadequate state and central government preparation.
> Advertisement
> 
> Dr Amit Thadhani, director of Niramaya hospital in Mumbai, which is only treating Covid patients, said he had given warnings about a virulent second wave back in February but they had gone ignored. He said now his hospital was “completely full and if a patient gets discharged, the bed is filled within minutes”. Ten days ago, the hospital ran out of oxygen, but alternative supplies were found just in time.
> 
> “There are people lined up outside the hospital trying to get in and every day we are getting calls every 30 seconds from someone trying to find a bed,” said Thadhani. “Most of these calls are for patients who are critically ill and do need hospital care but there just isn’t enough capacity and so there is a lot of mortality happening. Everyone has been stretched to their limit.”
> Thadhani said this time round the virus was “much more aggressive and much more infectious” and was now predominately affecting young people. “Now it is people in their 20s and 30s who are coming in with very severe symptoms and there is a lot of mortality among young people,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Health workers and relatives carry the body of a man who died from coronavirus, at a crematorium in New Delhi. Photograph: Adnan Abidi/Reuters
> Advertisement
> 
> The haunting blare of ambulance sirens continued to ring out across the capital almost non-stop. Inside Lok Nayak government hospital in Delhi, the largest Covid facility in the capital, overburdened facilities and a shortage of oxygen cylinders meant there was two to a bed, while outside patients waiting for beds gasped for air on stretchers and in ambulances, while sobbing relatives stood by their sides. Some sat with oxygen cylinders they had bought themselves out of desperation. Others died waiting in the hospital car park.
> 
> In Mumbai, which was the first city to bear the brunt of the second wave, Dr Jalil Parkar of Lilavati hospital said that “the whole healthcare system has collapsed and doctors are exhausted”.
> 
> “There is a shortage of beds, shortage of oxygen, shortage of drugs, shortage of vaccines, shorting of testing,” said Parkar.
> 
> “Even though we opened another wing for Covid, we still don’t have nearly enough beds, so we have had to put some patients in the corridors and we have turned the basement into a triage area for Covid patients. We have people waiting in ambulances and wheelchairs outside the hospital and we have to sometimes give them oxygen out there. What else can we do?”
> Even those in the upper echelons of power struggled to find beds for their loved ones. Vijay Singh Kumar, the national minister for transport and a BJP MP in the state of Uttar Pradesh, resorted to Twitter with the plea: “Please help us, my brother needs a bed for corona treatment. Now beds are not being arranged in Ghaziabad.”
> 
> Announcing a six-day lockdown to prevent the complete collapse of the healthcare system, Delhi’s chief minister, Arvind Kejriwal, did not mince his words. “The Covid situation in Delhi is grim,” he said on Monday. Over 99% of ICU beds in the capital were occupied that day and by Tuesday, several of Delhi’s top hospitals, all with hundreds of Covid patients, had declared oxygen emergencies, warning they had just hours of supplies left.
> 
> States such a Gujarat and Uttar Pradesh stand accused of covering up the true death toll from coronavirus, with the numbers of bodies stacking up in hospital morgues far outnumbering official fatality figures. Among the worst-hit cities in Uttar Pradesh was Lucknow, where 22-year-old Deepti Mistri – a mother of one who had no pre-existing health conditions – was among the city’s dead, after falling ill with Covid on 14 April.
> 
> Her uncle Saroj Kumar Pandey, an ambulance driver who raised her from childhood, said he had desperately tried to find her a hospital bed when, two days later, her oxygen level began to drop dangerously to below 50% but could not find anywhere that had room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A notice about the shortage of coronavirus vaccine supplies is seen at a vaccination centre, in Mumbai. Photograph: Francis Mascarenhas/Reuters
> Advertisement
> 
> “I realised Deepti needed oxygen immediately so I arranged for a cylinder for her myself,” he said. “I put her into the back of a relative’s car with the oxygen while I went around to a dozen private and government hospitals trying to find her a bed and a ventilator. But nowhere would take her.”
> 
> Eventually, late at night on 16 April Pandey found her a bed in a small six-bed private clinic in Lucknow. It was not a Covid hospital but they agreed to take her for a single night to give her oxygen while Pandey continued his search for a hospital bed. “We kept looking all night but nowhere had a bed or ventilator for her,” he said. “In the morning the clinic discharged her at 5am, so we had no choice but to bring her home. Deepti died a few hours later because she did not have oxygen and hospital care. She should be alive today.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People carry a medical oxygen cylinder at a refilling station in Allahabad. Photograph: Sanjay Kanojia/AFP/Getty Images
> Twitter and Facebook have become a devastating catalogue of hundreds of thousands of urgent pleas for help finding hospital beds, oxygen, plasma and remdesivir, the drug experimentally used to help treat Covid patients, which remains in short supply in hospitals across the country.
> 
> The dead, meanwhile, have continued to overload crematoriums and graveyards in the states of Uttar Pradesh, Gujarat and Delhi faster than they could be burned, and families waited days to cremate their loved ones. On Sunday, Delhi’s largest cremation facility, Nigambodh Ghat, ran out of space, despite doubling its funeral pyres to more than 60.
> 
> State governments in Delhi and Mumbai have been scrambling to rebuild the temporary Covid facilities they had dismantled months earlier, while the central government announced an amping up of the vaccination programme which would mean anyone over the age of 18 will be eligible from 1 May, though a shortage of supplies remains an issue.
> 
> An edict from the government ruled that all oxygen meant for industrial use would now be diverted to hospitals to meet the unprecedented demand, and Indian railways said they were all set to operate special trains specially designed to carry liquid oxygen and oxygen cylinders, dubbed the “Oxygen Express”. Thousands of Covid beds have also been arranged in train carriages.
> 
> Still, many fear that it is too little, too late. “The seriousness of the situation should have been realised months ago but instead governments were in denial and gave out messages that the virus was not that dangerous any more,” said Thadhani. “I’m worried that we still have not seen the worst.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The system has collapsed’: India’s descent into Covid hell
> 
> 
> Many falsely believed that the country had defeated Covid. Now hospitals are running out of oxygen and bodies are stacking up in morgues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



At the beginning of 2020, Wuhan also needs ultra-conventional oxygen. Fortunately, there is one of the largest steel plants in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakstallion

Beast said:


> The help has to go thru India government first and you can trust management of Modi?
> 
> See the amount of Indian troll infested here. I have no pity for most Indians. Let Heaven will do the wonder!


Although I understand where you are coming from “they are not our teachers.” Our teacher is the prophet SAWS. I hate Indian trolls as much as anyone else. I hate the Indian government who is behind terrorism in our country, including Quetta a few days ago. But this is a human tragedy. If we can help, we should offer help to other humans. If they take it and don’t reciprocate- Alhumdulillah- we should do the right thing. Our reward is not in this life anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pak-marine

Jackdaws said:


> A second wave and a third wave is inevitable in most places - you can manage the scale of the wave by smart lockdown and administering vaccines. There is no other silver bullet.


before all of that people have to wear masks which no one does probably less than 1% of the population


----------



## 313ghazi

mingle said:


> Pakistan should offer help india by anymean possible also there nothing much Indian Govt can do over this pendemic especially when papulation don't care both in india and Pakistan



Pakistan should focus on helping Pakistani people. We are far closer to seeing these scenes than we want to accept. I watched a BBC report and it showed people dying in hospital carparks, waiting to get seen in Delhi. COVID is pretty treatable, the problem is when the resources to treat it become overwhelmed, then there is nothing that can be done. 



Imran Khan said:


> wow why people wear masks and follow SOPs when prime minister having election rallies of millions ? did gov imposed it and showed it first place ?
> 
> even when he was in rallies he did not wearing mask



When politicians get COVID they get priority treatment, when awam gets it, they have to wait in the queue, if they can even afford to get in the queue in the first place. This is why i reccomend people ignore the double standard of politicians and instead think about taking precautions for their own sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mourning sage

Imran Khan said:


> yeah its good time in hands we should learn from mistakes and correct them sir


This Covid wave is also a good chance for us to invest heavily within our healthcare system and make robust infectious disease departments in each province. Also set up a freaking vaccine manufacturing facility. Decades of corruption has left each important institution in our country frail. I just hope the noonies and peepliyes dont come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

india is in deep shit. with daily infections running into hundreds of thousands & daily deaths running into tens of thousands, they can kiss their gdp good bye, will probably be bigger into negative double digits...

whatever happened to the supposedly biggest vaccine production industry in the world? were they just making placebos?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

What's happening in India is a human tragedy? Both GOI and People of India are to be blamed for it. GOP needs to learn from Indian mistake vaccination program should move at a faster pace and force the public to follow SOPs with an Iron fist. Meanwhile, people need to take COVID-19 seriously so far we have been lucky, but our luck may run out any time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cocomo

Jackdaws said:


> I barely post on this forum anymore but for those who wished well, you have my thanks. Yes, it's a complete failure of the Modi Govt. It's not surprising - those of us who always opposed him knew the man was mostly about optics and little substance. This wave has not even begun in Bengal. It's going to get worse there.


Good luck man if you are in India, keep yourself and your family safe.


313ghazi said:


> I watched a BBC report and it showed people dying in hospital carparks, waiting to get seen in Delhi


That would break anyone's heart, seeing that helpless lady watching her husband die unattended out in the open. May God protect us from such calamity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

xeuss said:


> I firmly believe if elections were held today, Modi would sweep once again. Society is screwed up and beyond repair.


Society not screwed up beyond repair but I think Modi got one more win in him. It a weak opposition and a party with no brains or balls they continue to be a problem when they not even in power. Need political party that secular but can support good economic policy that will also get middle-class votes. Can I ask what you want from your government or have you just given up on india


----------



## JackTheRipper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385179239222112258

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385177656283394055
There is shortage in Oxygen Supplies in India

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384785053897527303

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385145169570275329
#IndiaNeedsOxygen is trending in India on 23-04-2021








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385279194284781569








COVID-19: New Delhi cemetery running out of space as virus cases surge


New Delhi's main Muslim graveyard for COVID-19 victims is running out of space, as cases across the country continue to rise.




news.sky.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
13 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

in 4 months all Indian will be vaccinated and this will be behind us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
13 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Hi, does anyone remembers the name of Indian member who was saying coronavirus is a hoax?


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Reichsmarschall said:


> Hi, does anyone remembers the name of Indian member who was saying coronavirus is a hoax?



You're thinking of a Pakistani member bro. His name is Imran Khan Niazi. He apparently thinks COVID will go away if you do nothing.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Modi has proved to be a bad Omen for India, don't know.

His political career risen exponentially after the Gujarat massacre.

And about covid-19 pandemic, the govt is hiding the figure, the deaths as seen here with mass cremations can easily be twenty times higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Ghost Hobbit said:


> You're thinking of a Pakistani member bro. His name is Imran Khan Niazi. He apparently thinks COVID will go away if you do nothing.


G**nd phatay to phatay lekin nawabi na ghatay, eh? 

I'm pretty sure the person I'm talking about was an Indian i just don't seem to recall his username.


----------



## Imran Khan

Ghost Hobbit said:


> in 4 months all Indian will be vaccinated and this will be behind us.


konsi bottle hai name to batao yaar mery ko bhi peeni hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
15


----------



## Imran Khan

KaiserX said:


> By vaccine he means watching bollywood. Will make all corona disapear in an instant!


4 months wali baat sun ker poocha sir shayed koi new alcohol brand aya ho market main jisy pee ker ye idea ata ho .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Reichsmarschall said:


> G**nd phatay to phatay lekin nawabi na ghatay, eh?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the person I'm talking about was an Indian i just don't seem to recall his username.



Indians live in a bollywood bubble. 

They cant think or function out of this perception Bubble.

Many Indians cant face the Fact that covid is ripping India apart.


----------



## KaiserX

Imran Khan said:


> 4 months wali baat sun ker poocha sir shayed koi new alcohol brand aya ho market main jisy pee ker ye idea ata ho .



They are clueless beyond belief. The Indian variant of the virus is nothing like covid-19 and can be considered a completely new version of covid itself (covid-21?). Pakistan is moving beyond its 3rd wave while India is just getting started with its 2nd wave. Imagine when India hits its 3rd or 4th wave....

Most of the world has already cut all links with Gangedesh in the last few weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Imran Khan said:


> konsi bottle hai name to batao yaar mery ko bhi peeni hai



Sirji we have almost completed vaccination for 45+

18+ is starting this weekend. My date will be available this Saturday. I believe if @KaiserX was based in Pak he would have got his date in 3 years   










Coronavirus vaccine in India: COVID vaccination for 18+ to open up, all you need to know about the vaccines available in India


The upcoming phase of the vaccination is being hailed as a major step in controlling the spread of the second wave of infections in the country. Here's what you can expect




timesofindia.indiatimes.com













Covid-19: UP to give free shots to all above 18 from May 1 | India News - Times of India


India News: LUCKNOW: The UP government on Tuesday decided to administer Covid-19 vaccine free of cost to all those above 18 years of age from May 1.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> konsi bottle hai name to batao yaar mery ko bhi peeni hai




Indian minister, I will give you two slaps if you ask for oxygen...

Slaps to come out of sasta nasha.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*UAE suspends flights from India amid Covid surge*

NEW DELHI: The United Arab Emirates (UAE) on Thursday barred entry of travellers from India for 10 days from April 25 to May 4, amid an unrelenting surge in Covid cases.

Consequently, neither Emirates nor other airlines will fly passengers from India.


However, Indians can arrive into UAE only if they have stayed in some other country for at least 14 days. 
“From 11.59 pm on April 24, no travel shall be allowed on India-Dubai for 10 days till 11.59 pm on May 4. During this period travel from Dubai to India is not effected. Diplomatic/official missions are exempted. UAE nationals stranded in India are allowed to return to UAE. No transit passengers shall be allowed ex-India. Private jets/planes are allowed,” said an official.

Delhi-Dubai and Mumbai-Dubai are among the international busiest routes even during the pandemic. Comments from airlines are awaited.

UAE is the second country after UK to bar the entry of Indians due to highly infectious new Covid strain that has led to an explosive rise in number of cases.




The United Kingdom added India to its red list of countries earlier this week. As a result, Indians will not be allowed to enter UK from 8.30 am (India time) on Friday. While, British citizens will need to quarantine themselves in a hotel for 10 days upon arrival.




“If you have been in or through any of the (red list countries) in the previous 10 days, you will be refused entry to the UK. If you are a British or Irish National, or you have residence rights in the UK, you will be able to enter. You must quarantine in a government approved hotel for 10 days,” UK government website said.




The decision comes after India's tally of Covid-19 cases soared by 314,835 over the previous 24 hours, the highest daily increase recorded anywhere.




The previous record one-day rise in cases was held by the United States, at 297,430, in January. 








UAE suspends flights from India amid Covid surge - Times of India


With Covid situation worsening, more countries are imposing travel restrictions on the country. After the UK travel curbs, the United Arab Emirates has barred the entry of travellers from India for 10 days from April 25 till May 4 (both days included).



timesofindia.indiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

Reichsmarschall said:


> Hi, does anyone remembers the name of Indian member who was saying coronavirus is a hoax?


@Capt. Karnage ?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

kuge said:


> @Capt. Karnage ?


Yeah, it was probably him. Thanks .


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Reichsmarschall said:


> Hi, does anyone remembers the name of Indian member who was saying coronavirus is a hoax?


@Capt. Karnage .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daghalodi

Imran Khan said:


> 4 months wali baat sun ker poocha sir shayed koi new alcohol brand aya ho market main jisy pee ker ye idea ata ho .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Imran Khan said:


> yeah and then zombies killing the people in india . vaccine completed only 1.3% of indian population yet do not lie in internet era .
> 
> and leave pakistan aside we are just fine without vaccine guru



Said who sirji,
more than 100 million have been vaccinated with at least one shot a few days ago. That makes it above 10% a few days ago. You should move to India sirji. You will get vaccine only then....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Daghalodi said:


>


wish she was my daddi  i love this lady


Ghost Hobbit said:


> Said who sirji,
> more than 100 million have been vaccinated with at least one shot a few days ago. That makes it above 10% a few days ago. You should move to India sirji. You will get vaccine only then....



ohh bhai come out from indian media
international statics for vaccine


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Imran Khan said:


> wish she was my daddi  i love this lady
> 
> 
> ohh bhai come out from indian media
> international statics for vaccine



why are you fooling yourselves bhai? Every single dose is tracked with the patient.


----------



## kuge

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Said who sirji,
> more than 100 million have been vaccinated with at least one shot a few days ago. That makes it above 10% a few days ago. You should move to India sirji. You will get vaccine only then....


vaccines cant guarantee immunization....you dont know what you are spewing


----------



## Invicta

JackTheRipper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385179239222112258
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385177656283394055
> There is shortage in Oxygen Supplies in India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384785053897527303


What a sad state of affairs this has been, India should have acted responsibly instead they went ahead with their ridiculous mela and political rallies, now the poor in their country and around the world will pay the price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Ghost Hobbit said:


> why are you fooling yourselves bhai? Every single dose is tracked with the patient.


yeah please ask admins of these webs then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

This is the culmination of the Make In India campaign - making coronavirus variants.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

N.Siddiqui said:


> Modi has proved to be a bad Omen for India, don't know.
> 
> His political career risen exponentially after the Gujarat massacre.
> 
> And about covid-19 pandemic, the govt is hiding the figure, the deaths as seen here with mass cremations can easily be twenty times higher.
> 
> View attachment 736458


That’s why majority of the cases are coming from Congress ruled states


N.Siddiqui said:


> India has exported covid-19 vaccines to earn money, a baniya mentality, than preferring the local indians...covax obligation too.
> 
> And given vaccines in small numbers , one to two million as donations to sri lanka, BD others as vaccine maitri, Modi being the vaccine Guru.
> 
> Now they have ran out of APIs, raw materials and money, need govt funding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India’s vaccine maker tweets Biden to allow export of raw material
> 
> 
> Its chief said last week that production was “very stressed” and called on Indian govt to provide it with financial assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also due to multi dimensional poverty. Ranks worst in TB cases in the world.


No we are not out of vaccines, we have tonnes of them


----------



## Invicta

HostileInsurgent said:


> That’s why majority of the cases are coming from *Congress ruled states*
> 
> No we are not out of vaccines, we have tonnes of them


Don't they still remain part of India? Even if you like it or not, still same country and still Modi's responsibility.


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Invicta said:


> Don't they still remain part of India? Even if you like it or not, still same country and still Modi's responsibility.


Yes it is


----------



## Invicta

HostileInsurgent said:


> Yes it is


And has the world beating vaccine industry of India made sure that the new variants are still responding well to the vaccines?


----------



## Arsenal Caan

That's sad. Ya Allah reham ker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

HostileInsurgent said:


> That’s why majority of the cases are coming from Congress ruled



More likely the govt is fudging the figures.

And Congress or coalition ruled states not coming with skewed figures comparitively.


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Invicta said:


> And has the world beating vaccine industry of India made sure that the new variants are still responding well to the vaccines?


Yes our Covaxin is effective against all new strains as per ICMR study, it’s production has been doubled and will be increased more, SPUTNIK-V’s mass production and inoculation has already started.


N.Siddiqui said:


> More likely the govt is fudging the figures.
> 
> And Congress or coalition ruled states not coming with skewed figures comparitively.


We’re not fudging figures


----------



## Imran Khan

HostileInsurgent said:


> That’s why majority of the cases are coming from Congress ruled states
> 
> No we are not out of vaccines, we have tonnes of them


aik or jhoot


4 days ago








The world's biggest vaccine producer is running out of Covid-19 vaccines, as second wave accelerates | CNN


In India, the world's biggest vaccine producer, millions of people are waiting for Covid-19 vaccines amid a devastating second wave of infections.




edition.cnn.com





week ago








COVID: India faces vaccine shortage amid surge in new cases | DW | 13.04.2021


India is grappling with a shortage of vaccines as a new wave of infections grips the country. Several states and vaccination centers have reported an unfulfillable demand.




www.dw.com





3 days ago








India is dealing with a vaccine shortage during a new wave of Covid-19


The country’s vaccine supply is being hampered by export limits from the US and EU.




www.vox.com





2 days ago








Maharashtra Vaccine shortage: COVID vaccination halted in 31 centres across Mumbai


COVID-19 vaccination has halted for second consecutive day in 31 vaccine centres across Mumbai. Mirro Now's Santia Gora joins in with visuals from BKC jumbo vaccine centre. Dean of the Centre says, "We had 350-400 Covishield doses, we've administered it. We're awaiting more doses. Around 2000...




economictimes.indiatimes.com













Breaking down the reasons behind India’s vaccine shortage | The Hindu In Focus Podcast


In this episode of the podcast we discuss various issues related to India’s vaccine shortage, the recent decision to grant emergency use authorization to a host of foreign-produced vaccines and the st




www.thehindu.com





6 days ago 








India's vaccinations fall from peak, raw-material shortage hits output targets


After giving and selling tens of millions of COVID-19 vaccine doses abroad, India has suddenly found itself short of shots. It has abruptly changed rules to allow it to fast-track vaccine imports, having earlier rebuffed foreign drugmakers like Pfizer.




economictimes.indiatimes.com





from exporter to importer a week ago








Analysis: India shifts from mass vaccine exporter to importer, worrying the world


After gifting and selling tens of millions of COVID-19 vaccine doses abroad, India suddenly finds itself short of shots as new infections surge in the world's second-most populous country.




www.reuters.com






kitny jhoot bolo gay ramesh babu

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

HostileInsurgent said:


> That’s why majority of the cases are coming from Congress ruled states
> 
> No we are not out of vaccines, we have tonnes of them


Only 13 millions fully vaccinated. The figure for UK few weeks ago was half the population vaccinated. US too is much ahead think half the population is vaccinated, for India it is 1.3% of the population, very slow and govt looks unconcerned.

People dying in millions doesn't concern the BJP govt. Knew they will be re elected and people are mere pawns, just bring in Hindu-Muslim, win elections... people will forget and forgive the covid-19 dilemma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Imran Khan said:


> aik or jhoot
> 
> 
> 4 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's biggest vaccine producer is running out of Covid-19 vaccines, as second wave accelerates | CNN
> 
> 
> In India, the world's biggest vaccine producer, millions of people are waiting for Covid-19 vaccines amid a devastating second wave of infections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID: India faces vaccine shortage amid surge in new cases | DW | 13.04.2021
> 
> 
> India is grappling with a shortage of vaccines as a new wave of infections grips the country. Several states and vaccination centers have reported an unfulfillable demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India is dealing with a vaccine shortage during a new wave of Covid-19
> 
> 
> The country’s vaccine supply is being hampered by export limits from the US and EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maharashtra Vaccine shortage: COVID vaccination halted in 31 centres across Mumbai
> 
> 
> COVID-19 vaccination has halted for second consecutive day in 31 vaccine centres across Mumbai. Mirro Now's Santia Gora joins in with visuals from BKC jumbo vaccine centre. Dean of the Centre says, "We had 350-400 Covishield doses, we've administered it. We're awaiting more doses. Around 2000...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economictimes.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking down the reasons behind India’s vaccine shortage | The Hindu In Focus Podcast
> 
> 
> In this episode of the podcast we discuss various issues related to India’s vaccine shortage, the recent decision to grant emergency use authorization to a host of foreign-produced vaccines and the st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thehindu.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India's vaccinations fall from peak, raw-material shortage hits output targets
> 
> 
> After giving and selling tens of millions of COVID-19 vaccine doses abroad, India has suddenly found itself short of shots. It has abruptly changed rules to allow it to fast-track vaccine imports, having earlier rebuffed foreign drugmakers like Pfizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economictimes.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from exporter to importer a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis: India shifts from mass vaccine exporter to importer, worrying the world
> 
> 
> After gifting and selling tens of millions of COVID-19 vaccine doses abroad, India suddenly finds itself short of shots as new infections surge in the world's second-most populous country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitny jhoot bolo gay ramesh babu


I don’t give a damn to leftist media






N.Siddiqui said:


> Only 13 millions fully vaccinated. The figure for UK few weeks ago was half the population vaccinated. US too is much ahead think half the population is vaccinated, for India it is 1.3% of the population, very slow and govt looks unconcerned.


Our vaccination drive is the fastest in The world, we administered 130 million doses the fastest.


----------



## Jackdaws

Ghost Hobbit said:


> in 4 months all Indian will be vaccinated and this will be behind us.


It shouldn't have come to this.


N.Siddiqui said:


> Only 13 millions fully vaccinated. The figure for UK few weeks ago was half the population vaccinated. US too is much ahead think half the population is vaccinated, for India it is 1.3% of the population, very slow and govt looks unconcerned.


This is because of gap between jabs. Overall more than 100 million vaccinated with first jab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

HostileInsurgent said:


> I don’t give a damn to leftist media
> View attachment 736489
> 
> 
> Our vaccination drive is the fastest in The world, we administered 130 million doses the fastest.


*lollllz its called andh bhakts whom follow republic tv  your source say fully vaccinated 0.00% my source say fully vaccinated 1.3% in fact my source was supporting india more then what you posted  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

HostileInsurgent said:


> That’s why majority of the cases are coming from Congress ruled states
> 
> No we are not out of vaccines, we have tonnes of them


Really? Which states are under reporting? Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh and Gareebon ka Vin Diesel run UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Imran Khan said:


> lollllz its called andh bhakts whom follow republic tv


Intellectuals will never understand what one can get from Google can’t be retrieved from PTI bot cell.


----------



## Imran Khan

HostileInsurgent said:


> Intellectuals will never understand what one can get from Google can’t be retrieved from PTI bot cell.


read my post again babu laal


*your source say fully vaccinated 0.00% my source say fully vaccinated 1.3% in fact my source was supporting india more then what you posted  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Imran Khan said:


> *lollllz its called andh bhakts whom follow republic tv  your source say fully vaccinated 0.00% my source say fully vaccinated 1.3% in fact my source was supporting india more then what you posted *


That’s why eyes are importan, that box covered the graph thats why I clicked on extreme left, it is of 17 january showing 0%.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

HostileInsurgent said:


> I don’t give a damn to leftist media
> View attachment 736489
> 
> 
> Our vaccination drive is the fastest in The world, we administered 130 million doses the fastest.


Thats one jab, not complete vaccination, required two jabs... people can get coronavirus if not fully vaccinated, it is just 13 million or 1.3% of the population. In the lurch now...to be or not to be.

Indian govt is least concerned. Want vaccine maitri...the image perception.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

JackTheRipper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385179239222112258
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385177656283394055
> There is shortage in Oxygen Supplies in India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384785053897527303




#Movid21 Modi Virus Disease 21 .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

HostileInsurgent said:


> Intellectuals will never understand what one can get from Google can’t be retrieved from PTI bot cell.




At places the cremations are 100 times more than the reported deaths...

Govt fudging the data.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invicta

HostileInsurgent said:


> Yes our Covaxin is effective against all new strains as per ICMR study, it’s production has been doubled and will be increased more, SPUTNIK-V’s mass production and inoculation has already started.
> 
> We’re not fudging figures


Stop lying the Indian variant is BB1.6.17 which was only discovered a few weeks ago full testing will take at least a month. Here is your original test phase 1 document. 

Also you have a new triple mutation variant as well now so how are you sure that Covaxin will be effective.








New ‘triple mutant’ Covid variant emerges in India as cases soar


India has recorded over a million cases of Covid-19 in the last four days




www.independent.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

N.Siddiqui said:


> Indian minister, I will give you two slaps if you ask for oxygen...
> 
> Slaps to come out of sasta nasha.



India as a nation is a case of Stockholm syndrome.


Imran Khan said:


> *its called COVID-19 MKI the most modern corona of earth aka corona king of east *




You are nasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Invicta

We are being treated to a new item number from India every day now. 


India has detected a new ‘triple mutant’ variant of Covid-19 even as it battles to contain one of the worst outbreaks of the coronavirus.

India is already facing a huge spurt in Covid-19 cases and many health experts point out the presence of double mutant as the reason. The news of the triple mutant is only going to add to the existing problems.


The triple mutation means a combination of three different Covid-19 strains to form a new variant and states like West Bengal, Maharashtra, and Delhi are believed to have cases driven by this mutant, reported NDTV News.


Madhukar Pai, professor of epidemiology at McGill University, told NDTV that: “This is a more transmissible variant. It is making lots of people sick very quickly. We have to keep tweaking vaccines. For that we need to understand the disease. But we need sequencing on war footing.”

He even said the delay in detecting the double mutation may have contributed to the current virus spurt in India.

At present, the news report said the triple mutant is a variant of interest rather than a variant of concern.


In a detailed thread on Twitter, a scientist, Vinod Scaria, who works with the Delhi-based Council of Scientific and Industrial Research’s Institute of Genomics and Integrative Biology (CSIR-IGIB), said additional experimental data is also required to assess the efficacy of vaccines against this variant.


Since the start of the pandemic, India has recorded about 15.6 million cases of Covid-19 with over 182,500 deaths – of this nearly 1.1 million were recorded in the last four days alone.


With the record number of cases witnessed every day, the South Asian nation has become the global epicentre of the coronavirus outbreak right now. In the last 24 hours, India witnessed over 295,000 cases of Covid-19 and over 2,000 deaths.








New ‘triple mutant’ Covid variant emerges in India as cases soar


India has recorded over a million cases of Covid-19 in the last four days




www.independent.co.uk

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

N.Siddiqui said:


> At places the cremations are 100 times more than the reported deaths...
> 
> Govt fudging the data.
> 
> View attachment 736491


They are the ones who give data to government about deaths. Some get cremated the very day, or some day after.


Invicta said:


> Stop lying the Indian variant is BB1.6.17 which was only discovered a few weeks ago full testing will take at least a month. Here is your original test phase 1 document.
> 
> Also you have a new triple mutation variant as well now so how are you sure that Covaxin will be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New ‘triple mutant’ Covid variant emerges in India as cases soar
> 
> 
> India has recorded over a million cases of Covid-19 in the last four days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk


ICMR research found it, not sure about triple mutant.


----------



## Valar.

*BEIJING:*
China is willing to help India as it fights a surge in coronavirus cases, the Chinese foreign ministry said on Thursday.

China is aware that the epidemic in India has been severe recently, and there is a temporary shortage of necessary materials for epidemic prevention, said Wang Wenbin, a spokesman at the foreign ministry.

He was responding to a question at a regular media briefing about what action China is taking in view of the spreading epidemic in India.
.
.










China willing to help India in Covid-19 fight | The Express Tribune


China is willing to help India as it fights a surge in coronavirus cases, the Chinese foreign ministry said on Thursday.




tribune.com.pk


----------



## N.Siddiqui

HostileInsurgent said:


> They are the ones who give data to government about deaths. Some




As it is said you kill one that's a murder, you kill millions that's just the statistics.

Looks horrible, kind of culling the masses.

The point is the BJP govt is least concerned, that's the crux, no empathy and compassion shown in this horrid times. For the ministers people lives don't matter, the image perception matters.

It is more about the good image.


----------



## HostileInsurgent

N.Siddiqui said:


> As it is said you kill one that's a murder, you kill millions that's just the statistics.
> 
> Looks horrible, kind of culling the masses.
> 
> The point is the BJP govt is least concerned, that's the crux, no empathy and compassion shown in this horrid times. For the ministers people life don't matter, the image perception matters.


Nothing big, BJP is responsible for this. I am neither a BJP supporter nor a fan of Modi, he has lot to do, but first apologise to the nation.


I admired him a lot but at time of pandemic he failed us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Invicta

HostileInsurgent said:


> Nothing big, BJP is responsible for this. I am neither a BJP supporter nor a fan of Modi, he has lot to do, but first apologise to the nation.
> 
> 
> I admired him a lot but at time of pandemic he failed us.


It takes guts to say it out loud considering how he is worshiped by the masses. Good going.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Jackdaws said:


> It shouldn't have come to this.
> 
> This is because of gap between jabs. Overall more than 100 million vaccinated with first jab.



You can't cook up vaccines faster than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanmubashir

Ghost Hobbit said:


> in 4 months all Indian will be vaccinated and this will be behind us.


Another bs made by sanghis for sanghis


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

khanmubashir said:


> Another bs made by sanghis for sanghis



We have already vaccinated more than 100 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Ghost Hobbit said:


> in 4 months all Indian will be vaccinated and this will be behind us.


Your own scientists claim around 50% of Indian cases are of the double mutant variant.

Are you honestly going to sit there and claim any vaccines currently in use are effective against this variant? If so, please show us some data to support this. Otherwise, you will do exactly what you did that brought India to this point - sit back, relax and leave these problems for someone else to worry about.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Imran Khan said:


> yeah please ask admins of these webs then
> 
> View attachment 736485



*IT SAYS 130 MILLION DOSES GIVEN

do you even know how it works? First dose- immunity for 8 months to 1 year- 110 million people have it. SECOND DOSE (fully vaccinated) to extend it for life.... they're supposed to wait for one month and then come back. 110 million people have immunity between one year and life. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Not that we care much....however an uncontrolled mutant outbreak in India will affect Pakistan, so please sort your shitt out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

masterchief_mirza said:


> Your own scientists claim around 50% of Indian cases are of the double mutant variant.
> 
> Are you honestly going to sit there and claim any vaccines currently in use are effective against this variant? If so, please show us some data to support this. Otherwise, you will do exactly what you did that brought India to this point - sit back, relax and leave these problems for someone else to worry about.



so? Covaxin is fully effective against double mutant. Sorry to burst your bubble. Some people work to succeed/ Others wait for their opponents to fail to have a chance at success....Pak is in the second category perpetually


N.Siddiqui said:


> Only 13 millions given full two jabs, complete vaccination.
> 
> Seems you don't know about it.



1st jab gives immunity for one year. They're supposed to WAIT for 30 days and then come back for second dose. Obviously same time next month will be 130 million with both jabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Ghost Hobbit said:


> You can't cook up vaccines faster than this.


Of course you can. Why do you think they are increasing production? And involving other firms like Haffkine Institute to make Covaxin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanmubashir

Ghost Hobbit said:


> We have already vaccinated more than 100 million


More than 109 million people have received one dose, and over 17 million people have been fully vaccinated after receiving two doses.

But experts say India is unlikely to meet its target of covering 250 million people by July, especially as cases continue to surge.

India launched its vaccination drive on 16 January, restricting it to healthcare workers and frontline staff - a sanitation worker became the first Indian to receive the vaccine. The drive gradually expanded to other age groups - from 1 May, those above 18 years will be the latest group to become eligible.
BBC article
Single dose is incomplete not guarantee of immunization 
Double dose administrated to only 17 million


----------



## Jackdaws

Ghost Hobbit said:


> so? Covaxin is fully effective against double mutant. Sorry to burst your bubble. Some people work to succeed/ Others wait for their opponents to fail to have a chance at success....Pak is in the second category perpetually
> 
> 
> 1st jab gives immunity for one year. They're supposed to WAIT for 30 days and then come back for second dose. Obviously same time next month will be 130 million with both jabs.


Umm. 1st jab releases some antibodies. It doesn't give you immunity for a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Invicta said:


> It takes guts to say it out loud considering how he is worshiped by the masses. Good going.


Actually it is complex to explain BJP supporters, there are several categories, one who are Hindu Rashtra fanatics, want hinduism to prosper and others rot in hell, the others are who vote him for reviving India’s culture from being Apologetic to be proud, then there are people like me who vote him for his work on development, corruption and all other things he did for this country, he carried forward Vajpayee sahab’s legacy of making India great again.

Same case is for Uttar Pradesh (UP) Chief Minister Yogi Adityanath’s fanbase, there are of three types of his voters, 1) who vote him because they hate Abrahamic faiths, hindu rashtra fanatics etc 2) who vote Yogi because he made the life of Criminals in Uttar Pradesh hell, criminals’ shelf life is reduced to days and they get encountered avery day. 3) who vote him for the development he did to UP and reduced the corruption by a very significant margin, under his tenure UP’s GDP increased by 2 times to 300 Billion dollars from 150 Billion dollars when he took the oath, he brought a lot of FDI and is doing fantastic job in handling UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanmubashir

Ghost Hobbit said:


> so? Covaxin is fully effective against double mutant. Sorry to burst your bubble. Some people work to succeed/ Others wait for their opponents to fail to have a chance at success....Pak is in the second category perpetually
> 
> 
> 1st jab gives immunity for one year. They're supposed to WAIT for 30 days and then come back for second dose. Obviously same time next month will be 130 million with both jabs.


Can you give source of yr claim Sonny


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Jackdaws said:


> Haffkine Institute


Wasn’t it shut down? Or Indian Government reopened it?


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

*Solution *

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

khanmubashir said:


> Can you give source of yr claim Sonny



If I give you proof will you give me your approval and a toffee?


khanmubashir said:


> More than 109 million people have received one dose, and over 17 million people have been fully vaccinated after receiving two doses.
> 
> But experts say India is unlikely to meet its target of covering 250 million people by July, especially as cases continue to surge.
> 
> India launched its vaccination drive on 16 January, restricting it to healthcare workers and frontline staff - a sanitation worker became the first Indian to receive the vaccine. The drive gradually expanded to other age groups - from 1 May, those above 18 years will be the latest group to become eligible.
> BBC article
> Single dose is incomplete not guarantee of immunization
> Double dose administrated to only 17 million



Hey einstein, your supposed to take second dose AFTER WAITING FOR ONE MONTH. You can't just go in and get two doses the same day. That's not how things work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Every month we have a new strain, i feel like this covid will be the end of us.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

HostileInsurgent said:


> @Capt. Karnage .


@Capt. Karnage 
Do you still think it's a hoax?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385283846476754945


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Reichsmarschall said:


> @Capt. Karnage
> Do you still think it's a hoax?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385283846476754945


Modi should have prepared for 2nd wave, yes he created more hospitals than any other government but he could have averted this situation by preemptive measures. Jumlebaaz kahika.


----------



## Dalit

The RSS brigade was lauging at me. 300,000 cases folks. Still counting.

Remember how they were flexing their muscles and pretending that it was a hoax? Have I been vindicated or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Goritoes said:


> Will Covid be our End ???????????????


End can be any time at the global scale....

At the personal level death is the Mini Kiyamet...


----------



## Beefeatergin

This to nuke this Indian sht hole from orbit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

HostileInsurgent said:


> @Capt. Karnage .



Yeah I got one. @GHALIB


----------



## arjunk

I am actually concerned that India may descend into total anarchy because of covid.


----------



## ZAMURD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385286080610504704


----------



## Dalit

Taimoor Khan said:


> Stay humble and vigilant Pakistan. But never lose focus on the enemies and their intentions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 736412
> 
> 
> 
> Amid Coronavirus outbreak, Zee News tweets, 'Pakistan will die like Corona's death' - The Rational Daily
> 
> *Amid Coronavirus outbreak, Zee News tweets, ‘Pakistan will die like Corona’s death’*



We all remember this vividly. This is Modi's true face. What a country that is hoping for other human beings to die of COVID across the border. Talk about karma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

N.Siddiqui said:


> Indian minister, I will give you two slaps if you ask for oxygen...
> 
> Slaps to come out of sasta nasha.



LOL I will give you two tights slaps if you ask oxygen. These Indians are hilarious.


----------



## Jackdaws

HostileInsurgent said:


> Wasn’t it shut down? Or Indian Government reopened it?


It's always been open. It's owned by the State Govt. but Central Govt. has directed it to manufacture Covaxin. Infact Poonawala's Serum Institute began as a supplier to Haffkine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dalit

This is already out of control for India.


----------



## Dalit

It is anarchy. Modi has proved to be an inept and characterless leader. How the RSS kumbh mela has absolutely destroyed Hindustan single handedly. The RSS toadies were blaming Indian Muslims and Islam for COVID. How the tables have turned.


----------



## Dalit

Invicta said:


> What a sad state of affairs this has been, India should have acted responsibly instead they went ahead with their ridiculous mela and political rallies, now the poor in their country and around the world will pay the price.



This won't only be confined to India. Indian mutations are already spreading around the world. Pakistan and other neighbouring nations need to be very cautious here.


POPEYE-Sailor said:


> *Solution *
> 
> View attachment 736505



What an incredibly disgusting people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanmubashir

Ghost Hobbit said:


> If I give you proof will you give me your approval and a toffee?
> 
> 
> Hey einstein, your supposed to take second dose AFTER WAITING FOR ONE MONTH. You can't just go in and get two doses the same day. That's not how things work.


I know sonny but point was as usual you chumps started victory dance prematurely and in end lost the prize due to your hubris

As usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

why are people posting fake newj? if coroni virush was really an issue then dooglig doval wouldn't be ordering and planning terrorism in Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> *Solution *
> 
> View attachment 736505



Listen friend, as a farmer, i take this in a good light.

I love my cows. 

Let us not get to such low levels - we need to fight this as a community. There is no right, or left cause. This is a global issue - Together we will conquer. If we start using this to hurl insults on basis of religion or creed - it is no good.

I have put 8 relations to their graves, so do understand the pain this wretched diease is causing in my region.

Amin.... we need to pray and understand why we are as humanity facing this calamity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Dalit said:


> This won't only be confined to India. Indian mutations are already spreading around the world. Pakistan and other neighbouring nations need to be very cautious here.
> 
> 
> What an incredibly disgusting people.


mark my words it will come to pakistan via gulf malaysia UK USA CAN . pakistani aram se beth nhi sakty . uk waly UK version de ker gay or ab sab wapas chaly gay ban se phly . pakistanis are most unorgnised uncivilized lets admit it . they will not sit and wait for mess to be end . pakistan can be saved if we ban international travel fully only diplomats allowed .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Imran Khan said:


> mark my words it will come to pakistan via gulf malaysia UK USA CAN . pakistani aram se beth nhi sakty . uk waly UK version de ker gay or ab sab wapas chaly gay ban se phly . pakistanis are most unorgnised uncivilized lets admit it . they will not sit and wait for mess to be end . pakistan can be saved if we ban international travel fully only diplomats allowed .



Get very harsh on who gets in. Impose strict corona rules. Anyone found breaking the rules must be severely punished.


----------



## Imran Khan

Dalit said:


> Get very harsh on who gets in. Impose strict corona rules. Anyone found breaking the rules must be severely punished.


last time you remember what happen a guy from UK with corona came went marriage give corona to all the village and went back  only solution is total blanket ban which pakistan will never impose i am sure . i am worry what will happen to us if its went wrong like india ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Imran Khan said:


> last time you remember what happen a guy from UK with corona came went marriage give corona to all the village and went back  only solution is total blanket ban which pakistan will never impose i am sure . i am worry what will happen to us if its went wrong like india ?



The government needs to wake up here and impose very tough rules. That is the only solution.


----------



## GHALIB

Dalit said:


> Yeah I got one. @GHALIB



lol ........indians don't believe in conspiracy theory .


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Dalit said:


> This won't only be confined to India. Indian mutations are already spreading around the world. Pakistan and other neighbouring nations need to be very cautious here.
> 
> 
> What an incredibly disgusting people.


That’s a fake tweet


----------



## Dalit

GHALIB said:


> lol ........indians don't believe in conspiracy theory .



He is laughing whilst his country is suffering. These sanghis are the worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

HostileInsurgent said:


> That’s a fake tweet



COVID was also fake according to many RSS devotees.


----------



## GHALIB

Dalit said:


> It is anarchy. Modi has proved to be an inept and characterless leader. How the RSS kumbh mela has absolutely destroyed Hindustan single handedly. The RSS toadies were blaming Indian Muslims and Islam for COVID. How the tables have turned.



indian muslims don't need pakistani guardianship . we had decided in 1947 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Dalit said:


> The government needs to wake up here and impose very tough rules. That is the only solution.


another shaitan is back for filling pockets in ramzan do you see any covid SOPs ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Dalit said:


> COVID was also fake according to many RSS devotees.


Do you have a habit of bringin unnecessary things here? Associating everything with RSS? Kabhi seedha jawab bhi diya karo.


----------



## prashantazazel

Working hard, and we will handle it.
Though this wave has more complications and higher severity.


----------



## JackTheRipper

Dalit said:


> COVID was also fake according to many RSS devotees.



Also fake according to Mullahs in Pakistan.


----------



## GHALIB

Dalit said:


> He is laughing whilst his country is suffering. These sanghis are the worst.



look here how maulana is misguiding pakistani public . we don't have such morons .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arsenal Caan

God forbid and I take no pleasure in saying this but according to a study India might see 5 lac cases and 3k deaths a day but May 1 and 8-10lac cases by mid-May





Indeed a sad state of affairs. Humanity is suffering


----------



## Imran Khan

JackTheRipper said:


> Also fake according to Mullahs in Pakistan.


not only mullah even common man feel same . in last 74 years its first time we see pakistan is lucky in some global issue . if they see horror of india inka dimagh thikany lag jata .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsenal Caan

Moreover, these models have always UNDER-ESTIMATED!!


----------



## Imran Khan

Arsenal Caan said:


> God forbid and I take no pleasure in saying this but according to a study India might see 5 lac cases and 3k deaths a day but May 1 and 8-10lac cases by mid-May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed a sad state of affairs. Humanity is suffering


no man it will be horrible in this case indian gov will act and may be impose curfew countrywide or emergency . i dont think anything less then this will work . economy can go to hell jaan hai to jahan hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Imran Khan said:


> 4 months wali baat sun ker poocha sir shayed koi new alcohol brand aya ho market main jisy pee ker ye idea ata ho .



we have vaccinated 14 crors till today , it may require six months even if we double if we double the production .


----------



## Imran Khan

GHALIB said:


> we have vaccinated 14 crors till today , it may require six months even if we double if we double the production .


ohh bhai mery it will take years just wait you guys are under estimating india . just find every indian at every corner of india is a job of year. gov ke dramy nhi khatam hoty .


----------



## Bilal.

GHALIB said:


> look here how maulana is misguiding pakistani public . we don't have such morons .


Tariq Masood was making sarcastic comment ke abh yeh drama hoga aur logo ko vaccine laganay se roka jaiga yeh propaganda kerke. But of course India’s propaganda fake news factory cut it and showed it as if he is arguing against vaccination:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsenal Caan

Imran Khan said:


> no man it will be horrible in this case indian gov will act and may be impose curfew countrywide or emergency . i dont think anything less then this will work . economy can go to hell jaan hai to jahan hai


Sir I don't think Modi will impose a curfew ... Too many things at stake. Election campaigns, Maha Kumbh, and previous curfew bearing no results. He'll try to save economy.


----------



## KaiserX

Dont forget Indians were cheering just a month ago about Pakistans covid cases. Now they arent just drowning, but sinking to the bottom. I expect much much further downgrades to Indias GDP growth rates.

Foreign companies are leaving in doves as we speak. What comes around goes around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JackTheRipper

1st post updated..


----------



## Arsenal Caan

Arsenal Caan said:


> Sir I don't think Modi will impose a curfew ... Too many things at stake. Election campaigns, Maha Kumbh, and previous curfew bearing no results. He'll try to save economy.


Also Indian economy has suffered badly due to last lockdown with some saying an acutal decline of -70% yes -70% in gdp mostly due to undocumented nature of economy. Another lockdown will make the loss irreversible


----------



## Clutch

8888888888888 said:


> I talked with indians in the social media and they complain their PM is a shameless faggot that doesn't care about lives.


That like 0.001% of Indians.. majority are islamaphobic and have a bloodthirsty hatred of Pakistan... They are the Hindutva.


GHALIB said:


> look here how maulana is misguiding pakistani public . we don't have such morons .



He is actually a very good guy. A true patriot. I follow him. Burn Hindutva burn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Bilal. said:


> Tariq Masood was making sarcastic comment ke abh yeh drama hoga aur logo ko vaccine laganay se roka jaiga yeh propaganda kerke. But of course India’s propaganda fake news factory cut it and showed it as if he is arguing against vaccination:



did you see the full clip ? another maulvi alongwith zaid hamid was virtually abusing bill gates for making muslims slave by vaxine .


Clutch said:


> He is actually a very good guy. A true patriot. I follow him. Burn Hindutva burn



go through the whole clip .
he may be good guy , but see how another maulvi and zaid hamid is abusing bill gates for trying to enslave mulim by nanochip inside the vaccine .


----------



## Bilal.

GHALIB said:


> did you see the full clip ? another maulvi alongwith zaid hamid was virtually abusing bill gates for making muslims slave by vaxine .


Zaid Hamid... the guys a joke. Tons of comedy/parody clips made on him....


----------



## GHALIB

Bilal. said:


> Zaid Hamad... the guys a joke. Tons of comedy/parody clips made on him....



maulvi sahab is more entertaining . see the full clip .


----------



## UKBengali

This is a human tragedy of huge proportions in India - people that could be saved are suffocating to death in hospital car parks and that is just a horrible thing to happen.

While Modi cannot have all the fault laid at him as the public also needs to play its part, he is partly to blame for allowing mass gatherings while India was just 2/3 more months left from protecting the most velnerable in its population. Patience was the virtue here.

The other important point is that we are over a year into the pandemic and if he was to take a risk with opening before enough people were vaccinated, then why did he not make sure that there was plenty of hospital bed capacity/oxygen supplies just on the off chance it went horribly wrong?

Yes India has a federal system but he should have built up a centralised system where if the states played local politics then the centre could step in and give basic supplies like oxygen.

Thousands dying for lack of oxygen is simply indefensible.


----------



## Bilal.

GHALIB said:


> maulvi sahab is more entertaining . see the full clip .


Probably. Inhi dramo ka zikar Tariq Masood ker raha tha... Farigh logh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

UKBengali said:


> This is a human tragedy of huge proportions in India - people that could be saved are suffocating to death in hospital car parks and that is just a horrible thing to happen.
> 
> While Modi cannot have all the fault laid at him as the public also needs to play its part, he is partly to blame for allowing mass gatherings while India was just 2/3 more months ago from protecting the most velnerable in its population. Patience was the virtue here.
> 
> The other important point is that we are over a year into the pandemic and if he was to take a risk with opening before enough people were vaccinated, then why did he not make sure that there was plenty of hospital bed capacity/oxygen supplies just on the off chance it went horribly wrong?
> 
> Yes India has a federal system but he should have built up a centralised system where if the states played local politics then the centre could step in and give basic supplies like oxygen.
> 
> Thousands dying for lack of oxygen is simply indefensible.


Because modi already declared victory against covid and was positioning himself as the savior of the world exporting vaccines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

casual said:


> Because modi already declared victory against covid and was positioning himself as the savior of the world exporting vaccines.


Precisely, how can the fault not lie on him? Becos he is desperate to win cheap vote by promoting his BJP party victory over covid-19. He disregard the danger of second wave and encourage Indian mass to enjoy themselves and paint a false sense of victory over covid-19 that pandemic of worst is over. If Indian public still pick modi as there next leader. Indian is really hopeless and they deserve no sympathy for the tragic unfold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

GHALIB said:


> indian muslims don't need pakistani guardianship . we had decided in 1947 .


we have decided in 1947 you guys did not did anything just sit and watch sirji . and indian muslims should stop bashing and blaming us for thier every failure now its been 75 years now . hamari jaan chor di jaay . go visit on every indian muslim page they are blaming pakistan for their mess of life not we .


----------



## CONNAN

thanks to fellow Pakistani members for their prayers hope we all survive this .
there was a public narrative that India had conquered COVID-19 . some hard core supportes even argued with me called me name's during some discussion's. Well idiots if you don't follow rules you die simple , it dosent matter if we are one of the largest Vaccine manufacturer , what matter's is we need to get vaccinated . Even though More than 120 million doses have been administered, mostly of an Indian-produced version of the Oxford–AstraZeneca vaccine called Covishield. But that’s less than 10% of India’s population, so there is still a long way to go. too mush chest thumping and over confidence is the result we are seeing know .

this picture explains it all dead bodies lining up for cremations , hope god have mercy on us all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Arsenal Caan said:


> Also Indian economy has suffered badly due to last lockdown with some saying an acutal decline of -70% yes -70% in gdp mostly due to undocumented nature of economy. Another lockdown will make the loss irreversible


With more Indian dying, it will be far worst for Indian economy than lockdowns. Now all countries are start banning indians in. You think that is the right direction India are going?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Imran Khan said:


> we have decided in 1947 you guys did not did anything just sit and watch sirji . and indian muslims should stop bashing and blaming us for thier every failure now its been 75 years now . hamari jaan chor di jaay . go visit on every indian muslim page they are blaming pakistan for their mess of life not we .



i was asking the guy @Dalit who was trying to become gurdian of indian muslims ,
if you want show guardianship show it for all indians . poor men are suffering in every country .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*India May Have to Fight COVID-19 At Least for the Next 2-3 Years: Health Experts*










India May Have to Fight COVID-19 At Least for the Next 2-3 Years: Health Experts | The Weather Channel


According to V. Ramana Prasad, a senior pulmonologist at the KIMS Hospital in Hyderabad, COVID-19 is going to be there in the community forever, like any other communicable disease. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




weather.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385249580674011144

City of Pyres

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Dalit

GHALIB said:


> indian muslims don't need pakistani guardianship . we had decided in 1947 .



Your arrogance has destroyed you. You are too blind to see RSS pandit.


----------



## Arsenal Caan

Beast said:


> With more Indian dying, it will be far worst for Indian economy than lockdowns. Now all countries are start banning indians in. You think that is the right direction India are going?


I am not sure but they really do have very few options and all of them are bleak. This ship has sunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

CONNAN said:


> thanks to fellow Pakistani members for their prayers hope we all survive this .
> there was a public narrative that India had conquered COVID-19 . some hard core supportes even argued with me called me name's during some discussion's. Well idiots if you don't follow rules you die simple , it dosent matter if we are one of the largest Vaccine manufacturer , what matter's is we need to get vaccinated . Even though More than 120 million doses have been administered, mostly of an Indian-produced version of the Oxford–AstraZeneca vaccine called Covishield. But that’s less than 10% of India’s population, so there is still a long way to go. too mush chest thumping and over confidence is the result we are seeing know .
> 
> this picture explains it all dead bodies lining up for cremations , hope god have mercy on us all


its indian style for almost everything claiming victory on everything almost everything premature and then face the mess.its of topic i am not trolling here but 

when MODI was claiming victory on 26feb PAF was loading missile on F-16 and H4 weapons AND standoff weapons of jf-17s AND MIRAGE to bomb india . indians did not wait a day for response just immidiatly claimed victory .without response .


----------



## GHALIB

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> *India May Have to Fight COVID-19 At Least for the Next 2-3 Years: Health Experts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India May Have to Fight COVID-19 At Least for the Next 2-3 Years: Health Experts | The Weather Channel
> 
> 
> According to V. Ramana Prasad, a senior pulmonologist at the KIMS Hospital in Hyderabad, COVID-19 is going to be there in the community forever, like any other communicable disease. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weather.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385249580674011144
> 
> City of Pyres



yes it looks very bleak .


----------



## Dalit

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> *India May Have to Fight COVID-19 At Least for the Next 2-3 Years: Health Experts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India May Have to Fight COVID-19 At Least for the Next 2-3 Years: Health Experts | The Weather Channel
> 
> 
> According to V. Ramana Prasad, a senior pulmonologist at the KIMS Hospital in Hyderabad, COVID-19 is going to be there in the community forever, like any other communicable disease. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weather.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385249580674011144
> 
> City of Pyres



The Modi syringe. These people must put a picture with every sentence.


----------



## Imran Khan

GHALIB said:


> i was asking the guy @Dalit who was trying to become gurdian of indian muslims ,
> if you want show guardianship show it for all indians . poor men are suffering in every country .


yeah i agree this mess have no religion every human deserve our prayers and well wishes .


----------



## Dalit

GHALIB said:


> yes it looks very bleak .



Really? Aren't you the guy who was cheerleading a few days ago and pretending all is fine?


GHALIB said:


> i was asking the guy @Dalit who was trying to become gurdian of indian muslims ,
> if you want show guardianship show it for all indians . poor men are suffering in every country .



You are a nasty liar. Every person on this forum knows your real RSS face. A few days you were cheerleading for RSS. Today suddenly everything looks bleak.


Imran Khan said:


> its indian style for almost everything claiming victory on everything almost everything premature and then face the mess.its of topic i am not trolling here but
> 
> when MODI was claiming victory on 26feb PAF was loading missile on F-16 and H4 weapons AND standoff weapons of jf-17s AND MIRAGE to bomb india . indians did not wait a day for response just immidiatly claimed victory .without response .



Notice how demoralized the RSS brigade has become. When we were predicting the COVID calamity in Modi's Hindustan these two pence worth RSS Modi toadies were reacting with fits. Now the whole world knows it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383116518595170306

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383602461710061576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383390095751794689
we are united we will win this !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

Imran Khan said:


> its indian style for almost everything claiming victory on everything almost everything premature and then face the mess.its of topic i am not trolling here but
> 
> when MODI was claiming victory on 26feb PAF was loading missile on F-16 and H4 weapons AND standoff weapons of jf-17s AND MIRAGE to bomb india . indians did not wait a day for response just immidiatly claimed victory .without response .



Imran Bhai except for poltical gains on both side's of the boder the above incident servers no purpose. the point is common man is still suffering . 50 deaths in my town less than 24 hours . just because higher ups are busy with their vested intrests and unprepaired for the second wave and now it came back and bitting in our ***

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Dalit said:


> Your arrogance has destroyed you. You are too blind to see RSS pandit.



this is not arrogance , this is disgusting how a phatehal is trying to patronise another phatehal .
You can not help even a bit indian muslims because your muslims are in the same bad condition. first help your people .


----------



## Imran Khan

CONNAN said:


> Imran Bhai except for poltical gains on both side's of the boder the above incident servers no purpose. the point is common man is still suffering . 50 deaths in my town less than 24 hours . just because higher ups are busy with their vested intrests and unprepaired for the second wave and now it came back and bitting in our ***


well my view is simple sir . gov should fight now two fronts . make emergancy field hospitals provide health services and pump up vaccination 1 million vaccines per day should be minimum . then take it to 5mn vaccienes . they are testing people right ? anyone come for test give him a jab also . schools collages and hotels should be converted field hospitals urgently .


----------



## Dalit

GHALIB said:


> this is not arrogance , this is disgusting how a phatehal is trying to patronise another phatehal .
> You can not help even a bit indian muslims because your muslims are in the same bad condition. first help your people .



You are a terrible liar. Your posts are here for everyone to read. I know why you have become so soft overnight. Now the reality has struck like thunder.


----------



## Dalit

HostileInsurgent said:


> Do you have a habit of bringin unnecessary things here? Associating everything with RSS? Kabhi seedha jawab bhi diya karo.



Come on RSS devotee. Don't be soft now. Aren't you the same guys walking tall and cussing Pakistan all day long?


KaiserX said:


> Dont forget Indians were cheering just a month ago about Pakistans covid cases. Now they arent just drowning, but sinking to the bottom. I expect much much further downgrades to Indias GDP growth rates.
> 
> Foreign companies are leaving in doves as we speak. What comes around goes around.



Exactly. We might have a few Pakistani members here falling for it. I know how the RSS mind works. It is filled with extreme prejudice and hate. I swear. If RSS could blame this calamity on Pakistan or Indian Muslims they would do it in a matter of minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383328012762980353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385266109637697536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsenal Caan

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383116518595170306
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383602461710061576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383390095751794689
> we are united we will win this !


I hope you're able to achieve what you say.
Another question that comes to mind is why don't the Indian government decides to bury the dead. I am sorry if it hurts someone's feeling but these funeral pyres are slow and even expensive. I am not not sure whether India has industrial incinerators like the ones China had in Wuhan but in the absence of these burying is a better option!


----------



## Dalit

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383328012762980353
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385266109637697536



What did I tell you folks. Somehow Hindustan will find a way to pin this on Pakistan.


----------



## newb3e

the worst parr is hindutva bakhts will blame congress and not current for this mess and this genius g will kill some muslim andb his safroni turds elected again!

india is fked up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

newb3e said:


> the worst parr is hindutva bakhts will blame congress and not current for this mess and this genius g will kill some muslim andb his safroni turds elected again!
> 
> india is fked up!



The pajeets are already blaming Pakistan. Sikh devotees who visited Pakistan were somehow the cause of corona cases in India LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

Imran Khan said:


> well my view is simple sir . gov should fight now two fronts . make emergancy field hospitals provide health services and pump up vaccination 1 million vaccines per day should be minimum . then take it to 5mn vaccienes . they are testing people right ? anyone come for test give him a jab also . schools collages and hotels should be converted field hospitals urgently .



our leaders are busy exporting vaccine and our jahil awam are ready to take chances with covid with those ridicules baba bullishet medicines . i literally had to force my friends in to take vaccine than drinking those stupid medicines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha




----------



## Imran Khan

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383328012762980353
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385266109637697536


here came indian version of virus welcome


----------



## Arsenal Caan

"A single death is a tragedy. A million deaths is a statistic" -Joseph Stalin
Sadly this is what this pandemic has become.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Arsenal Caan said:


> I hope you're able to achieve what you say.
> Another question that comes to mind is why don't the Indian government decides to bury the dead. I am sorry if it hurts someone's feeling but these funeral pyres are slow and even expensive. I am not not sure whether India has industrial incinerators like the ones China had in Wuhan but in the absence of these burying is a better option!












Explained: Is burial or cremation safe? How to handle bodies of COVID-19 patients


The Health Ministry's detailed guidelines are for handling of bodies of COVID-19 patients. These allow both cremation and burial, and make no mention of any risk of contamination from bodies if buried.




indianexpress.com







*What has been recommended now?*


The BMC has recommended the use of an electric or piped natural gas crematorium. The circular said packing the body in a plastic and burying still holds risk of contamination as decomposition is delayed in plastic. It said not more than five people will be allowed to attend the funeral.

*But what about those who traditionally bury their dead?*

The circular makes an exception. Those who insist on burial, it says, will be allowed only if the burial grounds are large enough and pose no risk of contamination in nearby areas


----------



## GHALIB

Dalit said:


> You are a terrible liar. Your posts are here for everyone to read. I know why you have become so soft overnight. Now the reality has struck like thunder.



we know you can not take even 100 indian muslims in pakistan. we don't want fake sympathy .
go care for your poor muslims , if some drops of sympathy is left help your poor hindus and masihis . indian muslims will improve their condition under present indian system ,


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

GHALIB said:


> this is not arrogance , this is disgusting how a phatehal is trying to patronise another phatehal .
> You can not help even a bit indian muslims because your muslims are in the same bad condition. first help your people .



i think you would find Pakistan's corona situation isnt as bad as india. maybe you should go help your people instead of hanging around Pakistan Defence Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

This is a great human tragedy. No one deserves to see their kin die this way.

I hope India stamps it out quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Sirji we have almost completed vaccination for 45+
> 
> 18+ is starting this weekend. My date will be available this Saturday. I believe if @KaiserX was based in Pak he would have got his date in 3 years



the problem with all these cremations is the big contribution its doing to pollution and global warming.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Valar.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385206409256599555

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

GHALIB said:


> we know you can not take even 100 indian muslims in pakistan. we don't want fake sympathy .
> go care for your poor muslims , if some drops of sympathy is left help your poor hindus and masihis . indian muslims will improve their condition under present indian system ,



LOL stop crying now.


krash said:


> This is a human tragedy. No one deserves to see their kin die this way.
> 
> I hope India can snuff it out quickly.



No hope for Hindustan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Dalit said:


> No hope for Hindustan.



I hope not. There are more than a billion humans there. Think of the hundreds of millions of children who would grow up without a parent, equally as many parents who could lose their children. I won't wish this on anyone. 

When it's time to fight, we will fight. This is not that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384741710996008962

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384047311349682176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384109519316283394

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

krash said:


> I hope not. There are more than a billion humans there. Think of the hundreds of millions of children who would grow up without a parent, equally as many parents who could lose their children. I won't wish this on anyone.
> 
> When it's time to fight, we will fight. This is not that time.



The Indians support terror in Pakistan. The latest attack in Quetta was sponsored by Hindustan. Let's not get sentimental. We need to be razor sharp. We shouldn't rejoice corona implosion in Hindustan, but don't forget that these are the same Indians that were wishing Pakistan a corona death not so long ago. Any form of sympathy for this enemy will hurt us badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Dalit said:


> The Indians support terror in Pakistan. The latest attack in Quetta was sponsored by Hindustan. Let's not get sentimental. We need be razor sharp.



And we will fight them everywhere that we need to.

It is not about being sentimental, it is about basic human empathy. This is not about the Indian State or the Indian Army. This is about hundreds of millions of regular people whose extent of anti-Pakistan-ism will remain hot words. I would not want any child to lose his/her parent like this.



Dalit said:


> Any form of sympathy for this enemy will hurt us badly.



No it won't. Our humanity will save us.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sine Nomine

@krash It would be so good of you,if you would ban certain people from this thread,even in these times of death and despair they are behaving like clowns which isn't hall mark of Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

krash said:


> It is not about being sentimental, it is about basic human empathy. This not about the Indian State or the Indian Army. This is about hundreds of millions of regular people whose extent of anti-Pakistan-ism will remain hot words. Even if it won't, I would not want any child to lose his/her parent like this.
> 
> 
> 
> No it won't. Our humanity will save us.



I won't have any sympathy for a nation that has culled my countrymen with terror attacks.


Sine Nomine said:


> @krash It would be so good of you,if you would ban certain people from this thread,even in these times of death and despair they are behaving like clowns which isn't hall mark of Pakistanis.



Why don't you mind your own business. Begging for bans against Pakistani members. Where is your outrage for dead Pakistanis in Quetta? Such empathy for Hindustanis that you are pleading the mods to ban Pakistanis.

Why don't you live in your ideal world and ban all Pakistanis on this forum? You can enjoy your stay with Indian members on PDF. That would be fun cussing Pakistan all day long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Dalit said:


> The Indians support terror in Pakistan. The latest attack in Quetta was sponsored by Hindustan. Let's not get sentimental. We need to be razor sharp. We shouldn't rejoice corona implosion in Hindustan, but don't forget that these are the same Indians that were wishing Pakistan a corona death not so long ago. Any form of sympathy for this enemy will hurt us badly.


What's stopping Pakistan from hitting them hard in same manner?
We are enemies of each other,what you expect from an enemy state?


----------



## Arsenal Caan

"A single deatg is a tragedy


INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384741710996008962
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384047311349682176
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384109519316283394


I feel liquor and pork are the main reasons for making this pandemic worse. May be these cause changes in the immune system making it more susceptible to this virus. I shared a post, which didn't get much traction, but there is an eerily correlation between the countries having high pork/alcohol consumption and high corona +tivity and death rate. I mean this virus has caused the greatest damage in EU and Americas which despite of their best health care facilities couldn't stop the spread and poor countries (mostly Muslim) where there is absolutely no pork and very less Alcohol have suffered much less. 
There are always outliers (like China) and this needs further evidence.


----------



## CrazyZ

I said this month ago....millions of Indians will be dead as a result of the pandemic and related economic damage.....regardless of what GOI numbers say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

CrazyZ said:


> I said this month ago....millions of Indians will be dead as a result of the pandemic and related economic damage.....regardless of what GOI numbers say.



Their rear is on fire now. We predicted this for months. Today they feel enranged when we remind them.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Dalit said:


> Why don't you mind your own business. Begging for bans against Pakistani members. Where is your outrage for dead Pakistanis in Quetta? Such an empathy for Hindustanis.


I don't have empathy for Hindustanis/Bharatis I have empathy for humans.What you are doing is plain mocking of human suffering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Sine Nomine said:


> I don't have empathy for Hindustanis/Bharatis I have empathy for humans.What you are doing is plain mocking of human suffering.



Where did I mock the human suffering? Point it out.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Dalit said:


> Where did I mock the human suffering? Point it out.


Bhartis dying due to Crona has no effect on online trolls you are trying to balance scores with,they way you are trying to mock Bharati members is akin to that.
Just pray that this new mutant variant never reaches Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Very sad. My heart goes out to all Indians irrespective of religion. It’s a lessons for all those Indian who come to Pakdef with their bluster, I am sure a lesson they will fail to learn.


----------



## Dalit

Sine Nomine said:


> Bhartis dying due to Crona has no effect on online trolls you are trying to balance scores with,they way you are trying to mock Bharati members is akin to that.
> Just pray that this new mutant variant never reaches Pakistan.



Me mocking RSS pandits doesn't equal to mocking human suffering. Never ever have I mocked people suffering. I hate RSS contingency on PDF. Plain and simple.

Why am I taking on the RSS members of PDF? Not so long ago this RSS brigade was pretending that Pakistan was going to suffer at the hands of corona. Pakistan was going to beg India for vaccines. The typical RSS BS which even our own mods tolerate. The tables have turned. Those that used to mock Pakistan are today suffering. Those that used to hold ill wishes towards Pakistan are today suffering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farok84

*Pakistan*






*India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

farok84 said:


> *Pakistan*
> View attachment 736557
> 
> 
> *India*
> View attachment 736558



That is the difference. They accuse us of mocking humanity. Just look who is really mocking humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Dalit said:


> Me mocking RSS pandits doesn't equal to mocking human suffering. Never ever have I mocked people suffering. I hate RSS contingency on PDF. Plain and simple.
> 
> Why am I taking on the RSS members of PDF? Not so long ago this RSS brigade was pretending that Pakistan was going to suffer at the hands of corona. Pakistan was going to beg India for vaccines. The typical RSS BS which even our own mods tolerate. The tables have turned. Those that used to mock Pakistan are today suffering. Those that used to hold ill wishes towards Pakistan are today suffering.


Remember that we are not them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Dalit said:


> That is the difference. They accuse us of mocking humanity. Just look who is really mocking humanity.



but Mods bleeding heart dont us doing political point scoring...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

krash said:


> I hope not. There are more than a billion humans there. Think of the hundreds of millions of children who would grow up without a parent, equally as many parents who could lose their children. I won't wish this on anyone.
> 
> When it's time to fight, we will fight. This is not that time.



Allah sent this azaab on them.


----------



## User

JackTheRipper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385179239222112258
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385177656283394055
> There is shortage in Oxygen Supplies in India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384785053897527303
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385145169570275329
> #IndiaNeedsOxygen is trending in India on 23-04-2021
> 
> View attachment 736540
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385279194284781569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19: New Delhi cemetery running out of space as virus cases surge
> 
> 
> New Delhi's main Muslim graveyard for COVID-19 victims is running out of space, as cases across the country continue to rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.sky.com


This is so heartbreaking to watch.


----------



## cocomo

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> Allah sent this azaab on them.


And if we revel at their misfortune, Allah may turn the azaab toward us to also teach us a lesson in humility & humanity.

Sadly the worst is yet to come for India, may they find a way to rejuvenate their stressed healthcare system. The numbers predicted by some models predict as bad as 800k-1Million reported daily cases and 4.5K-5.5K deaths per day from middle to the end May.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

cocomo said:


> And if we revel at their misfortune, Allah may turn the azaab toward us to also teach us a lesson in humility & humanity.
> 
> Sadly the worst is yet to come for India, may they find a way to rejuvenate their stressed healthcare system. The numbers predicted by some models predict as bad as 800k-1Million reported daily cases and 45K-55K deaths per day from middle to the end May.



when did i say revel in it? if Allah send azaab on a nation, we aren supposed to cry about it. some here would cry about the azaab sent to Sodom and Gomorrah.


----------



## bshifter

Better hurry up study more of these new Indian mutations. We need to know how lethal these are and how contagious too. Indians here can throw out their delusions of overtaking China, India has plunged into an economic meltdown with their mishandling of the pandemic. Whatever economic growth prospect it was expecting India will be suffering for a very long time.


----------



## Maira La

cocomo said:


> The numbers predicted by some models predict as bad as 800k-1Million reported daily cases and 4.5K-5.5K deaths per day from middle to the end May.



The current daily death count reported is fake, real number is much more than 20k.


----------



## Dalit

Maira La said:


> The current daily death count reported is fake, real number is much more than 20k.



No doubt. The Indian death figure is obviously astronomically higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Why do you need the vaccine? Gao Muttar not working?



Ghost Hobbit said:


> in 4 months all Indian will be vaccinated and this will be behind us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uncensored

Prime Minister Scott Morrison has declared restrictions to travel to and from India, where the country suffers from a COVID-19 crisis, while vaccinations for Australians over 50 will begin next month. Subscribe: https://bit.ly/2noaGhv Get more breaking news at: https://bit.ly/2nobVgF


----------



## kuge

Reichsmarschall said:


> @Capt. Karnage
> Do you still think it's a hoax?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385283846476754945


he would certainly respond it's simply a common flu that has been killing people all over the world & time...lol


----------



## Dalit

That is not how a quad member should behave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

Since December 2020, 771 variants of concerns have been detected in a total of 10,787 positive samples shared by states/UTs

Shahina KK
6:30 AM, 23 April, 2021

How far is India vigilant about new variants of COVID-19? Here is a reality check:

As per data provided by INSACOG — the genomic consortium of 10 laboratories established by the Ministry of Health and Family Welfare — 19,092 samples have been collected and 10,946 genomes analysed as on April 20, 2021. Worst-hit states such as Kerala, Maharashtra, Delhi and West Bengal are the major contributors in genomic surveillance. Kerala has sent 2,455 samples whereas Maharashtra 1,215, Delhi 1,232, West Bengal 874 and Haryana 810.

On the other hand, contribution of states such as Uttar Pradesh, Gujarat, Bihar and Madhya Pradesh is low despite having a high number of cases. UP has so far sequenced only 46 samples. Gujarat has sent 109 samples for testing the presence of mutant virus. It is only 44 for Bihar and 108 for Madhya Pradesh, according to INSACOG.

The figures are better for two southern states: 142 samples from Karnataka and 167 from Tamil Nadu have been sent for genomic surveillance so far.

Since December 2020, 771 variants of concerns (VOCs) have been detected in a total of 10,787 positive samples shared by states/UTs. These include 736 samples positive for viruses of the UK strain (B.1.1.7). Thirty-four samples were found positive for viruses of the South African strain (B.1.351) and only one sample was found positive for viruses of the Brazilian (P.1). The samples with these VOCs have been identified in 18 states/UTs.

Talking to The Federal, Dr TS Selvavinayagam, director, Department of Public Health and Preventive Medicine, Tamil Nadu, said TN has so far 167 samples to the National Institute of Virology in Pune out of which 62 have tested positive for the UK strain. However, he said the centre is not sending samples on a regular basis as the exercise is expensive.

In the 2,442 samples sequenced (collected from 14 districts), Kerala is found to have 42 samples of the UK strain which is believed to be more contagious compared to other variants. However, Kerala has not witnessed a sharp rise in cases carrying this particular strain of the virus. “The new strains are not yet found to be very dominant in Kerala, the number of positive cases are very few so far,” says Dr Mohemmad Asheel, social security mission director, Kerala.

The N440K variant that is associated with ‘immune escape’ has been found in 123 samples from 11 districts of Kerala. This variant was earlier found in 33 per cent of samples from Andhra Pradesh, and in 53 of 104 samples from Telangana. This variant has also been reported from 16 other countries including the UK, Denmark, Singapore, Japan and Australia. The data provided by INSACOG shows that there is a sharp increase in the number of cases tested positive for B.1.1.7 and B1.351 since February 2021.

The analysis of samples from Maharashtra has revealed that compared to December 2020, there has been an increase in the fraction of samples with the E484Q and L452R mutations, according to the Ministry of Health and Family Welfare. Such mutations confer immune escape and increased infectivity. These mutations have been found in about 15-20 per cent of samples from Maharashtra.

“India does not have sufficient learning to assess the impact of new variants. The genomic surveillance goes very slow here compared to that in other countries. Many states apply least focus on testing samples to find the new variants,” says Dr Arun NM, a public health expert.

Is mutation of the virus common? Yes. “There are thousands of them and the virus is constantly mutating in order to evolve,” says Dr Vinod Scaria, scientist at the Council of Scientific & Industrial Research

As far as the common people are concerned, there are three frequently asked questions that require clarity: How contagious is each new variant? Is it more fatal compared to the previous ones? Is it vaccine-resistant? “There is no conclusive evidence. The current evidence is based on the mutations and their effects seen independently in other places of the world,” said Dr Scaria. He said some lineages like the UK variant are more infective and found in some states in India. They are expected to behave in the same manner as elsewhere, he added.









India has found 771 COVID ‘variants of concern’ since December


How far India is vigilant about new variants of COVID-19? Here is a reality check




thefederal.com




771 variants folks. Just put that into perspective.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

India has become the new global super spreader. This will continue until India imposes big lock downs again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Anglos still treating India like a piece of chewing gum and the Indians continue to worship the Anglos as their masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

CrazyZ said:


> India has become the new global super spreader. This will continue until India imposes big lock downs again.



Modi is reluctant to impose full lockdown. The Indian economy is already in a terrible shape. A full lockdown is going to ruin it furthermore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

kuge said:


> he would certainly respond it's simply a common flu that has been killing people all over the world & time...lol



They are all absent aren't they?


----------



## Valar.

FUBAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

cocomo said:


> And if we revel at their misfortune, Allah may turn the azaab toward us to also teach us a lesson in humility & humanity.
> 
> Sadly the worst is yet to come for India, may they find a way to rejuvenate their stressed healthcare system. The numbers predicted by some models predict as bad as 800k-1Million reported daily cases and 4.5K-5.5K deaths per day from middle to the end May.



Darindar Modi should blame ISI and Pakistan for Covid-19 pandemic in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakstallion

Indian media deserves as much blame as Modi and the government. Their servile attitude has led to people ignoring the signs of this wave. They could have high lighted it when it was starting to get worse. Even right now, Hindustan times top news is how Pakistan and China have changed their posture based on India getting Rafale. All this while people are dying by tens of thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

This is not just bad this is a nightmare. This is uncontrolled exponential growth.


----------



## CONNAN

mass funerals hope this gives a clear message not to take Covid 19 lightly and follow all guidelines


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385430601017221120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385235957000155137
same situation country wide Covid-19 victims being cremated at Bhairav Ghat Hindu Crematory in Kanpur on Thursday.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## tower9

Pretty sad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

tower9 said:


> Pretty sad


Thanks to BJP and Modi. They only care about themselves to win more vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Beast

Dalit said:


> The pajeets are already blaming Pakistan. Sikh devotees who visited Pakistan were somehow the cause of corona cases in India LOL


As I say, those Indian deserve no sympathy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Democracy in action. They brought this on themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Thorough Pro said:


> Why do you need the vaccine? Gao Muttar not working?



Well since you have decided to depend upon that instead of vaccination, we're resevring production.


khanmubashir said:


> I know sonny but point was as usual you chumps started victory dance prematurely and in end lost the prize due to your hubris
> 
> As usual



You haven't even done ONE shot. I don't need hubris to push back on guys whose only 'plan' is 'if we get charity shipments'


Beast said:


> As I say, those Indian deserve no sympathy.



Wow. Ask the world what they think about you bro.


Imran Khan said:


> not only mullah even common man feel same . in last 74 years its first time we see pakistan is lucky in some global issue . if they see horror of india inka dimagh thikany lag jata .



I'm not sure you should feel that complacent. I suspected in 4 days things might take a different turn


----------



## tower9

KaiserX said:


> They are clueless beyond belief. The Indian variant of the virus is nothing like covid-19 and can be considered a completely new version of covid itself (covid-21?). Pakistan is moving beyond its 3rd wave while India is just getting started with its 2nd wave. Imagine when India hits its 3rd or 4th wave....
> 
> Most of the world has already cut all links with Gangedesh in the last few weeks.



What is frightening is word that this variant is more contagious, more deadly than the original Covid and in addition, also resistant to any Covid vaccines we currently have.


Beast said:


> As I say, those Indian deserve no sympathy.



You should never say that. We are all human beings. It's pretty sad seeing those funeral pyres next to slums. Just poor people who were struggling to survive and now many are losing loved ones. They didn't deserve this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

GHALIB said:


> go through the whole clip .
> he may be good guy , but see how another maulvi and zaid hamid is abusing bill gates for trying to enslave mulim by nanochip inside the vaccine .



Who cares. There are always outliers and unorthodox comments... Who cares.

As long as they preach about the evils of the Nazi Hindutva nation of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

tower9 said:


> What is frightening is word that this variant is more contagious, more deadly than the original Covid and in addition, also resistant to any Covid vaccines we currently have.
> 
> 
> You should never say that. We are all human beings. It's pretty sad seeing those funeral pyres next to slums. Just poor people who were struggling to survive and now many are losing loved ones. They didn't deserve this.


They did elect a clown so they deserve this circus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

casual said:


> They did elect a clown so they deserve this circus.



A huge percentage did not. And even if they did, it doesn't mean they aren't deserving of compassion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

India's Covid death toll could be TEN TIMES higher


India's health infrastructure has been brought to its knees by a second wave which is three times higher than the first, with medics pointing to a new variant believed to be more infectious.




mol.im


----------



## Trango Towers

Even though we have idiotic Indians commenting here I feel for the poor men and women suffering. I don't wish this upon our enemies even though I remember Indians here taunting us re vaccines


----------



## Mrc

‘The system has collapsed’: India’s descent into Covid hell


Many falsely believed that the country had defeated Covid. Now hospitals are running out of oxygen and bodies are stacking up in morgues




www.theguardian.com






May Allah help the common people in hour of their need..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Dalit said:


> Modi is reluctant to impose full lockdown. The Indian economy is already in a terrible shape. A full lockdown is going to ruin it furthermore.



If India don’t impose lockdown, India is finished.
If India does impose lockdown, India is finished.

End game scenario for India.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Right decision!! If other countries are banning Pakistan for not doing enough testing and cases around 5000-6000;

As per the present situation in India, it is a correct decision.


----------



## xuxu1457

Modi has done too much too soon in his bid to pitch India as a rival to China


With Covid-19 causing a domestic crisis, PM Narendra Modi has had to rein in plans to position India as an alternative to China for vaccine production. The brutal truth is that New Delhi is not yet ready to compete with Beijing.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Democracy in action. They brought this on themselves.



Care to elaborate. This is an interesting take


----------



## Beast

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Democracy in action. They brought this on themselves.





Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Care to elaborate. This is an interesting take


Personal liberty and freedom are more important. Every Indian has their right to mass gather or spray virus or not wear mask. It is within their right. Individual thoughts are more important than anything. Obey Law are BS and just evil to trap their expression.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## doorstar

xuxu1457 said:


> Modi has done too much too soon in his bid to pitch India as a rival to China
> 
> 
> With Covid-19 causing a domestic crisis, PM Narendra Modi has had to rein in plans to position India as an alternative to China for vaccine production. The brutal truth is that New Delhi is not yet ready to compete with Beijing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com



rt.com 

*Modi has done too much too soon in his bid to pitch India as a rival to China*




Tom Fowdy is a British writer and analyst of politics and international relations with a primary focus on East Asia.

With Covid-19 causing a domestic crisis, PM Narendra Modi has had to rein in plans to position India as an alternative to China for vaccine production. The brutal truth is that New Delhi is not yet ready to compete with Beijing.

India is suffering a catastrophic second wave of Covid-19. With the number of new cases averaging nearly 250,000 a day over the past week, the country’s healthcare system has been pushed to the brink and deaths are on the rise, forcing several cities and states to go into lockdown.




Prime Minister Narendra Modi has sought to avoid another national shutdown, but is under pressure, having been accused of complacency in his handling of the outbreak, even mistakenly assuming the country already had herd immunity. In the space of a month, India has transformed from an exporter to importer of vaccines as it scrambles to inoculate its enormous population.

But while the scale of human tragedy is high, the geopolitical stakes are too – and the two factors are interconnected. Modi has essentially done too much too soon by attempting to pitch India as an international peer competitor to China, tilting toward the West, and dramatically overselling his country’s capabilities in both supply chains and vaccines. The result has been a disaster at home which has forced an unavoidable retreat inward, reminding the world that whilst India has enormous potential, it has a long way to go.

Modi is a Trumpian guru. A Hindu nationalist, his political ethos has been pinned on attempting to dramatically transform India’s fortunes through protectionism and depicting China as responsible for the country’s economic woes and lack of development.

It’s low hanging fruit; the two countries are of similar population sizes and potential, yet have enjoyed very different fortunes for the past 40 years. From a relatively similar starting point, China’s GDP is now five times that of India’s. This has led Modi’s government to promote manufacturing in India as an alternative to China in supply chains. It is obvious some countries themselves shared this strategic idea; why else was UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson so determined to visit?

This thinking has extended toward vaccines too. India has extensive capacity to produce vaccines, and it teamed up with its partners in the Quad – the United States, Japan and Australia – to set a goal that its production would beat back China’s so-called ‘vaccine diplomacy’.

A month ago, the group announced a deal to provide one billion doses to South-East Asia by 2022, all produced in India. New Delhi itself was also making voluntary vaccine donations around the world, too, especially to countries in its periphery. Again, this was primarily motivated by anti-China geopolitics.

However, this obsession with competing with China at all costs has come at the expense of India’s own population. While Beijing has been able to export vaccines primarily because it has Covid-19 under control at home, New Delhi has appeared to take the domestic situation for granted, and has limited economic capacity to engage in strict lockdowns due to the country’s more fragile food situation.

Combined with the country’s heavy population density, this has produced a second wave that has been described as a tsunami, as well as a potentially dangerous new variant.

And so India’s Quad deal and China pushback has been all but scuppered before it even truly got under way. The situation has forced India to block exports, and “_take a step back from the world_” as well as import vaccines such as Russia’s Sputnik.

The scale of the crisis and growing criticism at home likely mean that India will now prioritize vaccinating its own population first, which will be a mammoth job. And there will be political repercussions, too. New Delhi will perhaps not be seen as the effective alternative to China that Modi has pitched it to be, which in the short term may be a setback in the ongoing efforts to try to contain Beijing’s influence in the surrounding region.
Read more
 
And so, for many countries in South and South-East Asia, the situation ultimately confirms that China remains the only real viable vaccine option, whether they like it or not. As much as the West rails against China’s political system, Beijing’s ability to control Covid and successfully export vaccines means it remains the best bet.

Modi has undoubtedly made promises to the West he has struggled to keep, and overlooked the obvious disparities in the level of development and economic situation between his country and China.

India has great potential; it was one of the world’s largest economies in the pre-modern world, and it could very much become so again. But the desire to compete with China is also premised on the thinking it is a ‘civilization state’ with a grand historical, philosophical and cultural portfolio dating back millennia.

It is fair to ask, though, if it is really serving India’s best interests to join the West’s anti-China game. And is beating China abroad key to making progress at home? To say the least this has been a painful lesson for Modi to learn, and for the time being it’s back to the drawing board.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Lmao.. captain obvious report... In truth India can't compete with Bangladesh which has left them behind..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## HostileInsurgent

doorstar said:


> rt.com
> 
> *Modi has done too much too soon in his bid to pitch India as a rival to China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Fowdy is a British writer and analyst of politics and international relations with a primary focus on East Asia.
> 
> With Covid-19 causing a domestic crisis, PM Narendra Modi has had to rein in plans to position India as an alternative to China for vaccine production. The brutal truth is that New Delhi is not yet ready to compete with Beijing.
> 
> India is suffering a catastrophic second wave of Covid-19. With the number of new cases averaging nearly 250,000 a day over the past week, the country’s healthcare system has been pushed to the brink and deaths are on the rise, forcing several cities and states to go into lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi has sought to avoid another national shutdown, but is under pressure, having been accused of complacency in his handling of the outbreak, even mistakenly assuming the country already had herd immunity. In the space of a month, India has transformed from an exporter to importer of vaccines as it scrambles to inoculate its enormous population.
> 
> But while the scale of human tragedy is high, the geopolitical stakes are too – and the two factors are interconnected. Modi has essentially done too much too soon by attempting to pitch India as an international peer competitor to China, tilting toward the West, and dramatically overselling his country’s capabilities in both supply chains and vaccines. The result has been a disaster at home which has forced an unavoidable retreat inward, reminding the world that whilst India has enormous potential, it has a long way to go.
> 
> Modi is a Trumpian guru. A Hindu nationalist, his political ethos has been pinned on attempting to dramatically transform India’s fortunes through protectionism and depicting China as responsible for the country’s economic woes and lack of development.
> 
> It’s low hanging fruit; the two countries are of similar population sizes and potential, yet have enjoyed very different fortunes for the past 40 years. From a relatively similar starting point, China’s GDP is now five times that of India’s. This has led Modi’s government to promote manufacturing in India as an alternative to China in supply chains. It is obvious some countries themselves shared this strategic idea; why else was UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson so determined to visit?
> 
> This thinking has extended toward vaccines too. India has extensive capacity to produce vaccines, and it teamed up with its partners in the Quad – the United States, Japan and Australia – to set a goal that its production would beat back China’s so-called ‘vaccine diplomacy’.
> 
> A month ago, the group announced a deal to provide one billion doses to South-East Asia by 2022, all produced in India. New Delhi itself was also making voluntary vaccine donations around the world, too, especially to countries in its periphery. Again, this was primarily motivated by anti-China geopolitics.
> 
> However, this obsession with competing with China at all costs has come at the expense of India’s own population. While Beijing has been able to export vaccines primarily because it has Covid-19 under control at home, New Delhi has appeared to take the domestic situation for granted, and has limited economic capacity to engage in strict lockdowns due to the country’s more fragile food situation.
> 
> Combined with the country’s heavy population density, this has produced a second wave that has been described as a tsunami, as well as a potentially dangerous new variant.
> 
> And so India’s Quad deal and China pushback has been all but scuppered before it even truly got under way. The situation has forced India to block exports, and “_take a step back from the world_” as well as import vaccines such as Russia’s Sputnik.
> 
> The scale of the crisis and growing criticism at home likely mean that India will now prioritize vaccinating its own population first, which will be a mammoth job. And there will be political repercussions, too. New Delhi will perhaps not be seen as the effective alternative to China that Modi has pitched it to be, which in the short term may be a setback in the ongoing efforts to try to contain Beijing’s influence in the surrounding region.
> Read more
> 
> And so, for many countries in South and South-East Asia, the situation ultimately confirms that China remains the only real viable vaccine option, whether they like it or not. As much as the West rails against China’s political system, Beijing’s ability to control Covid and successfully export vaccines means it remains the best bet.
> 
> Modi has undoubtedly made promises to the West he has struggled to keep, and overlooked the obvious disparities in the level of development and economic situation between his country and China.
> 
> India has great potential; it was one of the world’s largest economies in the pre-modern world, and it could very much become so again. But the desire to compete with China is also premised on the thinking it is a ‘civilization state’ with a grand historical, philosophical and cultural portfolio dating back millennia.
> 
> It is fair to ask, though, if it is really serving India’s best interests to join the West’s anti-China game. And is beating China abroad key to making progress at home? To say the least this has been a painful lesson for Modi to learn, and for the time being it’s back to the drawing board.


What an unbiased narrative, will they call Joe Biden a Christian Nationalist? China is our adversary and what else does he expect from India to do? India will do what benefits India.

And this is BS by leftists that there is a vaccine shortage, Government has clearly stated that don’t believe such rumours but then they are brits.


Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Lmao.. captain obvious report... In truth it can't compete with Bangladesh which has left it behind..


It’s size and population are both different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Beast said:


> Personal liberty and freedom are more important. Every Indian has their right to mass gather or spray virus or not wear mask. It is within their right. Individual thoughts are more important than anything. Obey Law are BS and just evil to trap their expression.



Now that makes sense. No self-isolation and to much mixing with masks


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

HostileInsurgent said:


> What an unbiased narrative, will they call Joe Biden a Christian Nationalist? China is our adversary and what else does he expect from India to do? India will do what benefits India.
> 
> And this is BS by leftists that there is a vaccine shortage, Government has clearly stated that don’t believe such rumours but then they are brits.
> 
> It’s size and population are both different.



Lets be frank here Bangladesh is going up much faster then India and it has already surpassed India but in the next 20-30 years the cap will be significiant. Bangladesh will be 1st world and India still 3rd world. India has hit it's maximum peak it can't climb up further the ladder it is an eternal 3rd world. It carries to much package unlike Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beast

doorstar said:


> rt.com
> 
> *Modi has done too much too soon in his bid to pitch India as a rival to China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Fowdy is a British writer and analyst of politics and international relations with a primary focus on East Asia.
> 
> With Covid-19 causing a domestic crisis, PM Narendra Modi has had to rein in plans to position India as an alternative to China for vaccine production. The brutal truth is that New Delhi is not yet ready to compete with Beijing.
> 
> India is suffering a catastrophic second wave of Covid-19. With the number of new cases averaging nearly 250,000 a day over the past week, the country’s healthcare system has been pushed to the brink and deaths are on the rise, forcing several cities and states to go into lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi has sought to avoid another national shutdown, but is under pressure, having been accused of complacency in his handling of the outbreak, even mistakenly assuming the country already had herd immunity. In the space of a month, India has transformed from an exporter to importer of vaccines as it scrambles to inoculate its enormous population.
> 
> But while the scale of human tragedy is high, the geopolitical stakes are too – and the two factors are interconnected. Modi has essentially done too much too soon by attempting to pitch India as an international peer competitor to China, tilting toward the West, and dramatically overselling his country’s capabilities in both supply chains and vaccines. The result has been a disaster at home which has forced an unavoidable retreat inward, reminding the world that whilst India has enormous potential, it has a long way to go.
> 
> Modi is a Trumpian guru. A Hindu nationalist, his political ethos has been pinned on attempting to dramatically transform India’s fortunes through protectionism and depicting China as responsible for the country’s economic woes and lack of development.
> 
> It’s low hanging fruit; the two countries are of similar population sizes and potential, yet have enjoyed very different fortunes for the past 40 years. From a relatively similar starting point, China’s GDP is now five times that of India’s. This has led Modi’s government to promote manufacturing in India as an alternative to China in supply chains. It is obvious some countries themselves shared this strategic idea; why else was UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson so determined to visit?
> 
> This thinking has extended toward vaccines too. India has extensive capacity to produce vaccines, and it teamed up with its partners in the Quad – the United States, Japan and Australia – to set a goal that its production would beat back China’s so-called ‘vaccine diplomacy’.
> 
> A month ago, the group announced a deal to provide one billion doses to South-East Asia by 2022, all produced in India. New Delhi itself was also making voluntary vaccine donations around the world, too, especially to countries in its periphery. Again, this was primarily motivated by anti-China geopolitics.
> 
> However, this obsession with competing with China at all costs has come at the expense of India’s own population. While Beijing has been able to export vaccines primarily because it has Covid-19 under control at home, New Delhi has appeared to take the domestic situation for granted, and has limited economic capacity to engage in strict lockdowns due to the country’s more fragile food situation.
> 
> Combined with the country’s heavy population density, this has produced a second wave that has been described as a tsunami, as well as a potentially dangerous new variant.
> 
> And so India’s Quad deal and China pushback has been all but scuppered before it even truly got under way. The situation has forced India to block exports, and “_take a step back from the world_” as well as import vaccines such as Russia’s Sputnik.
> 
> The scale of the crisis and growing criticism at home likely mean that India will now prioritize vaccinating its own population first, which will be a mammoth job. And there will be political repercussions, too. New Delhi will perhaps not be seen as the effective alternative to China that Modi has pitched it to be, which in the short term may be a setback in the ongoing efforts to try to contain Beijing’s influence in the surrounding region.
> Read more
> 
> And so, for many countries in South and South-East Asia, the situation ultimately confirms that China remains the only real viable vaccine option, whether they like it or not. As much as the West rails against China’s political system, Beijing’s ability to control Covid and successfully export vaccines means it remains the best bet.
> 
> Modi has undoubtedly made promises to the West he has struggled to keep, and overlooked the obvious disparities in the level of development and economic situation between his country and China.
> 
> India has great potential; it was one of the world’s largest economies in the pre-modern world, and it could very much become so again. But the desire to compete with China is also premised on the thinking it is a ‘civilization state’ with a grand historical, philosophical and cultural portfolio dating back millennia.
> 
> It is fair to ask, though, if it is really serving India’s best interests to join the West’s anti-China game. And is beating China abroad key to making progress at home? To say the least this has been a painful lesson for Modi to learn, and for the time being it’s back to the drawing board.


Indian haven't learn how to walk properly and they already think they can run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Beast said:


> Indian haven't learn how to walk properly and they already think they can run.



Nobody has really bought into India not even their own disinformation labs.. They invent some ridiculous surveys but it has now stopped since last year it seems like they realized this ain't happening anytime soon.

It's like thinking you are in a 7 star hotel located in the skies but then minutes later you wake up in the garbage on the sidewalk and realize you were only dreaminng


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Lets be frank here Bangladesh is going up much faster then India and it has already surpassed India but in the next 20-30 years the cap will be significiant. Bangladesh will be 1st world and India still 3rd world. India has hit it's maximum peak it can't climb up further the ladder it is an eternal 3rd world. It carries to much package unlike Bangladesh


Bangladesh is smaller than Maharashtra or Uttar Pradesh in Size. By that Logic Maharashtra is ahead of India . India has 29 states each having different stats.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Ghost Hobbit said:


> so? Covaxin is fully effective against double mutant. Sorry to burst your bubble. Some people work to succeed/ Others wait for their opponents to fail to have a chance at success....Pak is in the second category perpetually
> 
> 
> 1st jab gives immunity for one year. They're supposed to WAIT for 30 days and then come back for second dose. Obviously same time next month will be 130 million with both jabs.


I've heard claims from Indian ministries that Covaxin the is indeed effective against ALL the variants,(double mutant, South African, UK). Of course, these are simple claims, without an ounce of published data, hardly worth the 2ruppees per tweet salary of whoever puts these claims out. By all means, show me some peer reviewed data that it is effective as such. We'd all like that in fact. The only vaccine which has shown significant potential against ANY variants is the Pfizer one. Astrazenica and Pfizer are both scrambling to get a new vaccine ready for Autumn that is effective against the SA variant. Nobody has started work on a vaccine against the double mutant yet. SII should be leading the way on that certainly - not clear that they can at present though, given their problems in producing the first vaccine.


----------



## HostileInsurgent

masterchief_mirza said:


> I've heard claims from Indian ministries that Covaxin the is indeed effective against ALL the variants,(double mutant, South African, UK). Of course, these are simple claims, without an ounce of published data, hardly worth the 2ruppees per tweet salary of whoever puts these claims out. By all means, show me some peer reviewed data that it is effective as such. We'd all like that in fact. The only vaccine which has shown significant potential against ANY variants is the Pfizer one. Astrazenica and Pfizer are both scrambling to get a new vaccine ready for Autumn that is effective against the SA variant. Nobody has started work on a vaccine against the double mutant yet. SII should be leading the way on that certainly - not clear that they can at present though, given their problems in producing the first vaccine.


ICMR published the whole report, and I don’t think ICMR needs a nobody’s certification.







Jamahir type leftists have started their usual BS


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

tower9 said:


> A huge percentage did not. And even if they did, it doesn't mean they aren't deserving of compassion.



In a democracy, every adult must be held accountable for the actions of their government.

If they voted for criminals or clowns then they're co conspirators and equally guilty.

If they didn't vote then they should've voted and they might have prevented the criminals from coming to power, thus are accomplices.

If they voted against the party in power then they didn't resist hard enough, and are guilty of acquiescing.

You can't say that your government represents you then abdicate responsibility when they **** up.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

HostileInsurgent said:


> Bangladesh is smaller than Maharashtra or Uttar Pradesh in Size. By that Logic Maharashtra is ahead of India . India has 29 states each having different stats.



I know India is a subcontinent not a country and that it has akwardly swallaowed 29 countries with different races, colours, ethnic groups etc etc. India is the biggest failure of the colonial era it is like forcing Europe or Africa to become one country that is how diverse India is.. Now that being said nobody said India should absorb what it can't carry and try to force a freaking continent into a country. Bangladesh is well run country compared to India and all of her states and Bangalis don't like being in a tight room with 29 countries without much space

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

In other words: he didn't check himself before he rekt himself.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

masterchief_mirza said:


> I've heard claims from Indian ministries that Covaxin the is indeed effective against ALL the variants,(double mutant, South African, UK). Of course, these are simple claims, without an ounce of published data, hardly worth the 2ruppees per tweet salary of whoever puts these claims out. By all means, show me some peer reviewed data that it is effective as such. We'd all like that in fact. The only vaccine which has shown significant potential against ANY variants is the Pfizer one. Astrazenica and Pfizer are both scrambling to get a new vaccine ready for Autumn that is effective against the SA variant. Nobody has started work on a vaccine against the double mutant yet. SII should be leading the way on that certainly - not clear that they can at present though, given their problems in producing the first vaccine.



So? Hear claims. We didn't ask you whether you believed it or not.


----------



## VkdIndian

It is true that a lot of things have messed up in India regarding COVID.

There have been failures but there have been few things done right. 

What amazes me the glee and happiness expressed by few people on this thread.
These fools don’t realise that they are not far behind and the Pakistan government may impose a lockdown. The vaccination in Pakistan is also abysmally slow.

In India vaccination programme would control the pandemic in the next few months. 135 million people are already inoculated. 

What is the state of Pakistan? At the current rate of vaccination it would take 135 years to vaccinate people in Pakistan. Listen to this expert from Pakistan at 4 min.






Don’t celebrate misery of others when that misery is knocking your own doors.


----------



## IblinI

according to the PDF indian members, India are supposed to be ahead of China in many aspects, so which one is the true India?


----------



## Bengal71

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Sirji we have almost completed vaccination for 45+
> 
> 18+ is starting this weekend. My date will be available this Saturday. I believe if @KaiserX was based in Pak he would have got his date in 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus vaccine in India: COVID vaccination for 18+ to open up, all you need to know about the vaccines available in India
> 
> 
> The upcoming phase of the vaccination is being hailed as a major step in controlling the spread of the second wave of infections in the country. Here's what you can expect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid-19: UP to give free shots to all above 18 from May 1 | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: LUCKNOW: The UP government on Tuesday decided to administer Covid-19 vaccine free of cost to all those above 18 years of age from May 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com



But can the vaccine suppress this variant? I hope you guys control it and fast. Otherwise it will spread to all of South Asia. Economies will be fvcked, human tragedy will be astronomical. 🙏


----------



## Imran Khan

*Massive fire breaks out at Covid-19 hospital in Maharashtra, at least 13 dead*

A massive fire broke out at the ICU of a Covid-19 Hospital in the Palghar district of Maharashtra in which at least 13 people have died on Friday morning.


Apr 23, 2021, 08:24 AM IST 












Massive fire breaks out at Covid-19 hospital in Maharashtra, at least 13 dead | Zee News


A massive fire broke out at the ICU of a Covid-19 Hospital in the Palghar district of Maharashtra in which at least 13 people have died on Friday morning. Watch video on Zee News




zeenews.india.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
4


----------



## vi-va

We need India savior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Beast

Bossman said:


> India had the greatest “model” to manage the Pandemic. Your media and compatriots were thumping their chests about it on this very forum and then what happened. India was handling the Pandemic better than Europe, trains were being converted to hospital. In reality second highest deaths in the world and people starving on the street. Hitler supporters, Trump supporters and Modi supporters are the most delusional group of people the world has seen in modern times.


This comment is gold. Looks like all your prediction cone true after 3months later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

vi-va said:


> We need India savior.


somebody save india please

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Beast

vi-va said:


> India will save the world, can't wait.


If India can stop their highly mutant variant from spreading around the world is already saving the world. 

Spare us of your dream of exporting vaccine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

*Scientists sound alarm over 'triple-mutant' strain in India*

'Bengal strain' might be more infective and may be capable of escaping a person’s immune surveillance, say experts



News Desk April 23, 2021
      






A patient with breathing problems is seen inside a car while waiting to enter a Covid-19 hospital for treatment, amidst the spread of the coronavirus disease (Covid-19), in Ahmedabad, India, April 22, 2021. PHOTO: REUTERS
India, which is already battling the worst Covid-19 crisis since the beginning of pandemic, has identified "triple-mutant" strain in one of its states, raising new fears about the ability of health services to cope.
The virus that is doing rounds in Indian state of Bengal is increasingly being found to be an indigenous triple-mutation (B.1.618), only the second one identified from India after the double mutant type (B.1.617) reported last month, according to _The_ _Times of India_.
Scientist said that the "Bengal strain" might be more infective and may be capable of escaping a person’s immune surveillance even if that person was earlier exposed to a virus without this mutation, and even if vaccinated.
*Read:* Oxygen leak kills 22 in Indian hospital as coronavirus infections mount
However, There has been no research yet to either corroborate or dismiss the fears.




India marked a grim milestone in the Covid-19 pandemic on Thursday, reporting 314,835 new daily cases, the highest one-day tally anywhere.
“The proportion of B.1.618 has been growing significantly in recent months in Bengal,” said Vinod Scaria, who researches genome mutations at the CSIR-Institute of Genomics and Integrative Biology (IGIB) on Twitter, adding, “along with B.1.617 it forms a major lineage in West Bengal”.


Hospitals across northern and western India including the capital, New Delhi, have issued notices to say they have only a few hours of medical oxygen required to keep Covid-19 patients alive.
More than two-thirds of hospitals had no vacant beds, according to the Delhi government's online data base and doctors advised patients to stay at home.




"The situation is very critical," Dr Kirit Gadhvi, president of the Medical Association in the western city of Ahmedabad, told _Reuters_.
"Patients are struggling to get beds in Covid-19 hospitals. There is especially acute shortage of oxygen."
Krutika Kuppalli, assistant professor at the Division of Infectious Diseases, Medical University of South Carolina in the United States, said on Twitter the crisis was leading to a collapse of the healthcare system.
*'India may have to fight Covid-19 at least for 2-3 years'*
The sudden surge has prompted health experts in India to say that the country may have to prepare itself for a long haul of Covid-19 — at least for the next 2-3 years — unless oral drugs that can effectively kill the virus are available over the counter.
"The future remains a mystery. Covid-19 may continue for long if the strains remain infectious, and hit us hard multiple times in the years to come, or it may disappear if the virus mutates to a very docile one similar to flu," Neha Gupta, infectious diseases specialist at the Medanta - The Medicity, told _IANS_.




"The ideal situation will be oral drugs which can effectively kill the virus and are safe to use on an OPD basis. Till then, mask, hand hygiene and social distancing are of paramount importance for us and must remain a part of our lives for years to come," she elaborated.
India has launched a vaccination drive but only a tiny fraction of the population has had the shots.
Authorities have announced that vaccines will be available to anyone over the age of 18 from May 1 but India won't have enough shots for the 600 million people who will become eligible, experts say.

Health experts said India had let its guard down when the virus seemed to be under control during the winter, when new daily cases were about 10,000, and it lifted restrictions to allow big gatherings.
Prime Minister Narendra Modi's government ordered an extensive lockdown last year, in the early stages of the pandemic, but has been wary of the economic costs of tough restrictions.
*Read more:* Twitter becomes platform of hope amid the despair of India's Covid crisis
In recent weeks, the government has come in for criticism for holding packed political rallies for local elections and allowing a religious festival at which millions gathered.
This week, Modi urged state governments to use lockdowns as a last resort. He asked people to stay indoors and said the government was working to increase the supply of oxygen and vaccines.
Experts say new virus variants, in particular a "double mutant" variant that originated in India are largely responsible for the new spikes in cases.
"The double mutant ... is considerably more infectious than the older strain of virus," said Gautam I Menon, a professor at Ashoka University.
Angela Rasmussen, a virologist at the Center for Global Health and Science Security at Georgetown University said the situation in India was "heartbreaking and awful".
"It's the result of a complex mix of bad policy decisions, bad advice to justify those decisions, global and domestic politics, and a host of other complex variables," she said on Twitter.
india is doomed man 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384375736643952640


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384375736643952640

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Beast said:


> If India can stop their highly mutant variant from spreading around the world is already saving the world.
> 
> Spare us of your dream of exporting vaccine.


look here another breaking news for you 









Scientists sound alarm over 'triple-mutant' strain (B.1.618) in India


Scientists sound alarm over 'triple-mutant' strain in India 'Bengal strain' might be more infective and may be capable of escaping a person’s immune surveillance, say experts News Desk April 23, 2021 A patient with breathing problems is seen inside a car while waiting to enter a...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Maybe the oxygen providing equipment ( cylinders, lines and masks ) caught fire.


----------



## Peace be there

It is a mystery from where these new variants are coming. It is better to stay at home rather than moving around. Article talks about oral drugs but where is the oral drug available for covid 19.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Peace be there said:


> It is a mystery from where these new variants are coming. It is better to stay at home rather than moving around. Article talks about oral drugs but where is the oral drug available for covid 19.



I know where the quadruple mutant variant is coming from

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

India needs to compete with Bangladesh first...


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Ghost Hobbit said:


> I know where the quadruple mutant variant is coming from



It's mutated and originated in India...not coming from scapegoat China.

Experts say new virus variants, in particular a "double mutant" variant that originated in India are largely responsible for the new spikes in cases.
"The double mutant ... is considerably more infectious than the older strain of virus,"


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Lol! China is so insecure it has depend upon Russia's certification of their stands. What next? Australian PM says China is great?


----------



## Imran Khan

Peace be there said:


> It is a mystery from where these new variants are coming. It is better to stay at home rather than moving around. Article talks about oral drugs but where is the oral drug available for covid 19.


i think virus is amproving itself its nature . so vaccine will not work on these new viruses .


N.Siddiqui said:


> It's mutated and originated in India...not coming from scapegoat China.
> 
> Experts say new virus variants, in particular a "double mutant" variant that originated in India are largely responsible for the new spikes in cases.
> "The double mutant ... is considerably more infectious than the older strain of virus,"


forget about double mutant its now find out triple mutant b-1-618 in india .


----------



## N.Siddiqui

So after the double mutant B.1. 617, comes the triple mutant B.1. 618...

Earlier heard about the B1 and B2...all large US bombers, lethal and used for carpet bombing.


----------



## Imran Khan

Ghost Hobbit said:


> I know where the quadruple mutant variant is coming from


modi ke pichwary se ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
10


----------



## AMRAAM

It's non-sensical and completely inhuman for Indians to continue with the IPL with the current situation of Covid in their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Cremation one of the most saddest and painful ways to see someone go. But its your belief İ guess.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> i think virus is amproving itself its nature . so vaccine will not work on these new viruses .
> 
> forget about double mutant its now find out triple mutant b-1-618 in india .


Are you saying the coronavirus vaccines administered in India will not work on new mutated viruses... horrible scenario.

Viruses mutates in squalid and very dirty unhygienic areas...

Like the plague, killed scores of millions.


----------



## Imran Khan

N.Siddiqui said:


> Are you saying the coronavirus vaccines administered in India will not work on new mutated viruses... horrible scenario.
> 
> Viruses mutates in squalid and very dirty unhygienic areas...
> 
> Like the plague, killed scores of millions.


dont you read twitter in post#1 sir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMRAAM

Imran Khan said:


> modi ke pichwary se ?


The dirtiest creature ever seen by mankind. 

Do you think his mouth is less dirty than the one you mentioned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JackFell

The coronavirus is largely a tool of Western powers to put Global South countries in deeper debt, the BBC is by far the worst news outlet for spreading fear I have found, Al Jazeera reports on world events as normal with the odd COVID story, BBC news is the opposite.

New "mutations" will keep appearing until the media moguls and their paymasters decide it is time to close shop.


----------



## Imran Khan

Bengal71 said:


> But can the vaccine suppress this variant? I hope you guys control it and fast. Otherwise it will spread to all of South Asia. Economies will be fvcked, human tragedy will be astronomical. 🙏


a new type find in india today vaccine is doomed 

triple mutent b-1-618


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> dont you read twitter in post#1 sir ?


It said immune escape variant and a distant set found only in India, yes it does mean vaccines developed for earlier variant will be ineffective for the new Indian specific variants...

This is a worst case scenario.

Don't know how it will be controlled.


----------



## Imran Khan

N.Siddiqui said:


> It said immune escape variant and a distant set found only in India, yes it does mean vaccines developed for earlier variant will be ineffective for the new Indian specific variants...
> 
> This is a worst case scenario.
> 
> Don't know how it will be controlled.


well i have hope if virus improves we can improve vaccine too easily ? or they have to work from start on it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 313ghazi

India is a massive country and it hasn't taken enough care to restrict the virus. The longer the virus exists the bigger the chances of it mutating - it's all probability. I suspect in the big cities in Northern India especially it's much more likely to be deadly due to respiratory issues caused by pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

* 'Last Good Morning': Mumbai Doctor Dies of Covid-19 Hours after Final Facebook Post*





Dr. Manisha Jadhav succumbed to Covid on Monday. (Photo: Facebook/manisha.jadhav)
*A Mumbai doctor died of covid-19 hours after posting one last 'good morning' on Facebook. *

News18.com
Last Updated:April 22, 2021, 12:11 IST
FOLLOW US ON:
FacebookTwitterInstagramTelegram

Google News
Buzz Staff
Amid a rising number of coronavirus cases across the country, social media has been flooded with sorrowful posts and news including cries of families and doctors as India reels under a rising second wave. Healthcare workers on the frontline are experiencing burnout of another kind when it comes to battling the virus – one entire year after it first recorded in the country. Even as India is in the third phase of its vaccination drive, it is also trying to meet vaccine shortages as reported by many states. Doctors, healthcare workers and frontline workers reported burnout and stress in 2020 due to the pandemic, and they did not have any respite before this second wave hit the country.
In such tiring times, another heartbreaking post of a deceased healthcare worker from Mumbai has been making rounds, once more highlighting the grim reality of the country.

51-year-old Dr Manisha Jadhav, the Chief Medical Officer at Sewri TB Hospital took to Facebook recently to post a parting message. The tuberculosis specialist died of Covid-19 on Monday night.
Taking to social media she said, “May be last good morning. I may not meet you here on this platform. Take care all. Body die. Soul doesn’t. Soul is immortal (sic)."
RELATED STORIES





__ https://www.facebook.com/manisha.jadhav.5817/posts/3925014197576842









 
Some 36 hours later she was reportedly dead.

Dr Manisha has become the first doctor from the civic health setup to die of the infection, reports Times of India.
According to reports, as many as 18,000 doctors have contracted Covid in Maharashtra and 168 have died, according to the Indian Medical Association.
Earlier, an appeal by Dr Trupti Gilada, an infectious diseases specialist from Mumbai, is being widely shared on social media since Tuesday.
In a desperately appealing voice, the overworked health worker is seen telling in the five-minute video, “We are helpless, never seen such a situation before, people are panicking…"
The Maharashtra government might announce more curbs as the state witnessed a worrisome surge in daily numbers of Covid-19 cases. Fearing the possible collapse of the health care system, State Health Minister Rajesh Tope said all cabinet ministers have requested Chief Minister Uddhav Thackeray to announce the imposition of statewide lockdown.
According to officials aware of the developments, there was a possibility of a 15-day long statewide lockdown.
“We have requested the Chief Minister to announce a complete lockdown in the state from tomorrow at 8 pm. This was the request of all ministers to Chief Minister, now it is his decision,” ANI quoted Tope as saying on Tuesday.
There are indications that Thackeray would announce a decision on Wednesday.








'Last Good Morning': Mumbai Doctor Dies of Covid-19 Hours after Final Facebook Post


A Mumbai doctor died of covid-19 hours after posting one last 'good morning' on Facebook.




www.news18.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Daghalodi

Rest In Peace.

My Salute to all Indian Doctors and Para Medical Staff who are fighting this pandemic with what ever means they have.

They are paying the price of foolish people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Pakistani media needs to show these images and these stories to our people on a loop. We need individuals to take care. When it got back here in the UK, one of the biggest masjids in the country was ordering freezers to store dead bodies in in their carpark because existing resources were exhausted. Ceritificates were not being issued quick enough, burials could not be done quick enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Song Hong



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
20


----------



## Beast

India beat China in world record for daily number of confirmed covid-19 cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Leishangthem

India was acting like astrazenica covishield(which is now banned) is Indian vaccine not British.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Ghost Hobbit said:


> I know where the quadruple mutant variant is coming from


obviously kumbh mela .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Rest in peace Dr. Manisha.


----------



## Varunastra

India will not forget your sacrifice, Rest in peace


----------



## Vapnope

Rest in peace doctor. We are terribly sorry for the loss.


----------



## Bengal71

Imran Khan said:


> a new type find in india today vaccine is doomed
> 
> triple mutent b-1-618



It will spread, it will spread all over the world. I am just thinking what will happen to the whole world with covid-19, looks like next 2/3 years the world is doomed.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

VkdIndian said:


> It is true that a lot of things have messed up in India regarding COVID.
> 
> There have been failures but there have been few things done right.
> 
> What amazes me the glee and happiness expressed by few people on this thread.
> These fools don’t realise that they are not far behind and the Pakistan government may impose a lockdown. The vaccination in Pakistan is also abysmally slow.
> 
> In India vaccination programme would control the pandemic in the next few months. 135 million people are already inoculated.
> 
> What is the state of Pakistan? At the current rate of vaccination it would take 135 years to vaccinate people in Pakistan. Listen to this expert from Pakistan at 4 min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t celebrate misery of others when that misery is knocking your own doors.


do not quote this guy for him world is end many years ago if you know him .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/mwpife

Reactions: Haha Haha:
9 | Wow Wow:
4 | Sad Sad:
4 | Angry Angry:
12


----------



## VkdIndian

Imran Khan said:


> do not quote this guy for him world is end many years ago if you know him .



Ok. 

Didn’t know about him. Saw that he has quite a following on YouTube.


----------



## Imran Khan

VkdIndian said:


> Ok.
> 
> Didn’t know about him. Saw that he has quite a following on YouTube.


bhai in1990s he make programs on end of world and wrote books . if you want to hear worse case scenarios ask him he will have total pic of what worse can go .


----------



## VkdIndian

Imran Khan said:


> bhai in1990s he make programs on end of world and wrote books . if you want to hear worse case scenarios ask him he will have total pic of what worse can go .



Ok. I get it. Would stay away from him. 🙏🏽🙏🏽

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Curious_Guy

I pray for Indians going through this hell, its very difficult heart breaking and mind wreaking to see your loves one gasp for oxygen and there is none present and there is nothing you can do. 

i also pray for physical & mental well being of healthcare workers, physical because its subcontinent and mental because its traumatising to see scores of people dying and you can just sit and watch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Ghost Hobbit said:


> I know where the quadruple mutant variant is coming from


From India and the covid-19 virus mutated badly due to indian unhygiene practice and lack of awareness practicing social distancing which cause the virus to multiply rapidly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invicta

JackFell said:


> The coronavirus is largely a tool of Western powers to put Global South countries in deeper debt, the BBC is by far the worst news outlet for spreading fear I have found, Al Jazeera reports on world events as normal with the odd COVID story, BBC news is the opposite.
> 
> New "mutations" will keep appearing until the media moguls and their paymasters decide it is time to close shop.


What are you smoking these days???


----------



## yuba

Beast said:


> From India and the covid-19 virus mutated badly due to indian unhygiene practice and lack of awareness practicing social distancing which cause the virus to multiply rapidly.


So what practice start the virus in the first place. The virus mutates and i think people started letting their guard down thinking the worse is over. The government at fault for not being prepared for second wave it was known that a second wave more deadly and to be short of supplies like oxygen is just criminal


----------



## Imran Khan

world to india after triple mutant virus

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## redtom

In fact, we're just waiting for a more lethal mutant strain to emerge. From the start, most countries gave up.Their actions are aimed at pacifying the population rather than fighting the virus. And the US began to spread all kinds of lies and attacks on China in order to divert attention. Perhaps to cover up the origin of the virus, the US has until now refused to let the international community into the US to investigate. But in a practical sense, the place of origin does not matter.We need to really deal with this virus instead of waiting for things to get worse. 

Unfortunately, with the exception of China, most governments do not seem to care.It is only a matter of time before a more virulent mutated strain emerges, or if it has already emerged in India, it has not caught our attention.

We are like prisoners waiting to be sentenced.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Oh my God İ almost lost all my sehri. That's awful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Pakistan should close all borders..stop all train services.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Reichsmarschall said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/mwpife


Is that for real cow urine?
If so...that's despicable...
...using someone's suffering to pander to ur voters...just low.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsenal Caan

OMG. I could feel the rancid smell of the urine vapours through screen. This is next level shit. 🤢🤢🤢🤢🤮

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## arjunk

This is murder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yuba

redtom said:


> In fact, we're just waiting for a more lethal mutant strain to emerge. From the start, most countries gave up.Their actions are aimed at pacifying the population rather than fighting the virus. And the US began to spread all kinds of lies and attacks on China in order to divert attention. Perhaps to cover up the origin of the virus, the US has until now refused to let the international community into the US to investigate. But in a practical sense, the place of origin does not matter.We need to really deal with this virus instead of waiting for things to get worse.
> 
> Unfortunately, with the exception of China, most governments do not seem to care.It is only a matter of time before a more virulent mutated strain emerges, or if it has already emerged in India, it has not caught our attention.
> 
> We are like prisoners waiting to be sentenced.


You are right the place of origin does not matter but to say only Chinese government care is not true. The governments do care but at first, hoped it is like the others and be contained. Also, you say place of origin not matter but then you try to put the origin on the US that also a problem if countries cared less about international image and fought the virus we could get a grip on this. The Indian government was busy blowing its own trumpet and let gatherings take place and did not prepare for the worst-case scenario. The public also not take the steps already in place seriously I know loads here in the UK that carry on meeting friends like there nothing wrong. We are so lucky this not an Ebola type virus lets get this under control and then investigate how and where it started and if any government did a cover-up.


----------



## HostileInsurgent

*BJPee  *

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
13


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

@GHALIB @Jackdaws @Capt. Karnage @Cheers Doc @Dalit check it out bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Ahmet Pasha said:


> @GHALIB @Jackdaws @Capt. Karnage @Cheers Doc @Dalit check it out bro.


Would still trust Indian vaccines over the Chinese ones.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Beast

Jackdaws said:


> Would still trust Indian vaccines over the Chinese ones.


Of cos they do after witnessing the incompetent of Indian handling covid-19 crisis. You can trust those incompetent indian produced workable vaccine?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nefarious

SMH wtf


----------



## Imran Khan

Leishangthem said:


> India was acting like astrazenica covishield(which is now banned) is Indian vaccine not British.


many indians argue with me on it . it was same as calling iphone is chines


Jackdaws said:


> Would still trust Indian vaccines over the Chinese ones.


china have more population then india and vaccien working properly in china and other countries .i fear it will not work on new virus discovered in west bengal today .


----------



## Song Hong



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TNT

Stupid indians and their stupid moron PM. Cares more about election rallies than people's life. And these idiots compare themselves to China lolz. I just pitty the poor people suffering.


----------



## Jackdaws

Beast said:


> Of cos they do after witnessing the incompetent of Indian handling covid-19 crisis. You can trust those incompetent indian produced workable vaccine?


Lest we forget, the virus originated in China. The Chinese spread it around the world to begin with, hid the facts and continue to obfuscate about it. So yes, I'd trust the Indian vaccines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Blacklight

HAIDER said:


> Pakistan should close all borders..stop all train services.


I think everything is closed on the Eastern front, but we need to do the same with Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Song Hong



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

its not the time to mock them we should have some humanity . i know its hard but try it please

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanmubashir

Song Hong said:


> View attachment 736659
> 
> 
> View attachment 736660
> 
> 
> View attachment 736661
> 
> 
> View attachment 736662


As said before sanghis tend to start celebration prematurely
And in end sit in sadness

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Beast said:


> From India and the covid-19 virus mutated badly due to indian unhygiene practice and lack of awareness practicing social distancing which cause the virus to multiply rapidly.



China is responsible for COVID
Only China is responsible for COVID
No Country other than CHina is responsible for COVID


----------



## Beast

Ghost Hobbit said:


> China is responsible for COVID
> Only China is responsible for COVID
> No Country other than CHina is responsible for COVID


Lol... Cry harder, boy. 

It will not shift away the blame of your own incompetent and Indian new variant of deadly covid-19 that ravaging India now. 

All Indian can do is to blame others. This group of people will never progress becos they never see the wrong of themselves and no correction needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vapnope

Ghost Hobbit said:


> China is responsible for COVID
> Only China is responsible for COVID
> No Country other than CHina is responsible for COVID


How any of this is going to help you fight covid?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

Imran Khan said:


> modi ke pichwary se ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Beast said:


> Lol... Cry harder, boy.
> 
> It will not shift away the blame of your own incompetent and Indian new variant of deadly covid-19 that ravaging India now.
> 
> All Indian can do is to blame others. This group of people will never progress becos they never see the wrong of themselves and no correction needed.



China is responsible for COVID
ONLY China is responsible for COVID
No Country other than China is responsible for COVID


----------



## krash

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> Allah sent this azaab on them.



You don't know that all. We've been told to leave divine judgment to the Divine. Let's not pass judgments lest we find ourselves in the same 'azaab' tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Ghost Hobbit said:


> China is responsible for COVID
> Only China is responsible for COVID
> No Country other than CHina is responsible for COVID


Cry out a lot... 4th line should be "Go Corona Go" 🤣

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## magra

yuba said:


> So what practice start the virus in the first place. The virus mutates and i think people started letting their guard down thinking the worse is over. The government at fault for not being prepared for second wave it was known that a second wave more deadly and to be short of supplies like oxygen is just criminal


govt is more at fault for organizing huge election rallies, Kumbh Mela. That is criminal negligence.
Direct correlation of these to covid spikes has been found.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

Hell is befalling on India. When things go wrong it goes horribly wrong and that is what's happening to India


----------



## farok84

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385556466388635652


----------



## Daghalodi

According to Dhruv Rathee the Number of Covid Cases might be more than what is being reported.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

krash said:


> You don't know that all.



if Allah doesnt send azaab then who does? 



krash said:


> Let's not pass judgments lest we find ourselves in the same 'azaab' tomorrow.



what judgement did i pass? as per my knowledge, its fair game to revel in a non-muslim nation going through azaab, and it is even allowed to ask for azaab to be inflicted upon them by Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

casual said:


> They did elect a clown so they deserve this circus.


Precisely, they dig a hole for their ignorant and ego.


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Beast said:


> As I say, those Indian deserve no sympathy.



with all those cremations going on in india there is nothing better than waking up to the smell of burnt assh*le in the morning. i wish i was in India to see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Wow. Ask the world what they think about you bro.


They think of China as competent and efficient. The world factory.

Let me ask u back, what do u think the world think of India? You think the world has good opinion of Indians? 


IblinI said:


> according to the PDF indian members, India are supposed to be ahead of China in many aspects, so which one is the true India?


Land vikram on Moon like a tortoise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Imran Khan said:


> *Scientists sound alarm over 'triple-mutant' strain in India*
> 
> 'Bengal strain' might be more infective and may be capable of escaping a person’s immune surveillance, say experts
> 
> 
> 
> News Desk April 23, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A patient with breathing problems is seen inside a car while waiting to enter a Covid-19 hospital for treatment, amidst the spread of the coronavirus disease (Covid-19), in Ahmedabad, India, April 22, 2021. PHOTO: REUTERS
> India, which is already battling the worst Covid-19 crisis since the beginning of pandemic, has identified "triple-mutant" strain in one of its states, raising new fears about the ability of health services to cope.
> The virus that is doing rounds in Indian state of Bengal is increasingly being found to be an indigenous triple-mutation (B.1.618), only the second one identified from India after the double mutant type (B.1.617) reported last month, according to _The_ _Times of India_.
> Scientist said that the "Bengal strain" might be more infective and may be capable of escaping a person’s immune surveillance even if that person was earlier exposed to a virus without this mutation, and even if vaccinated.
> *Read:* Oxygen leak kills 22 in Indian hospital as coronavirus infections mount
> However, There has been no research yet to either corroborate or dismiss the fears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India marked a grim milestone in the Covid-19 pandemic on Thursday, reporting 314,835 new daily cases, the highest one-day tally anywhere.
> “The proportion of B.1.618 has been growing significantly in recent months in Bengal,” said Vinod Scaria, who researches genome mutations at the CSIR-Institute of Genomics and Integrative Biology (IGIB) on Twitter, adding, “along with B.1.617 it forms a major lineage in West Bengal”.
> 
> 
> Hospitals across northern and western India including the capital, New Delhi, have issued notices to say they have only a few hours of medical oxygen required to keep Covid-19 patients alive.
> More than two-thirds of hospitals had no vacant beds, according to the Delhi government's online data base and doctors advised patients to stay at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The situation is very critical," Dr Kirit Gadhvi, president of the Medical Association in the western city of Ahmedabad, told _Reuters_.
> "Patients are struggling to get beds in Covid-19 hospitals. There is especially acute shortage of oxygen."
> Krutika Kuppalli, assistant professor at the Division of Infectious Diseases, Medical University of South Carolina in the United States, said on Twitter the crisis was leading to a collapse of the healthcare system.
> *'India may have to fight Covid-19 at least for 2-3 years'*
> The sudden surge has prompted health experts in India to say that the country may have to prepare itself for a long haul of Covid-19 — at least for the next 2-3 years — unless oral drugs that can effectively kill the virus are available over the counter.
> "The future remains a mystery. Covid-19 may continue for long if the strains remain infectious, and hit us hard multiple times in the years to come, or it may disappear if the virus mutates to a very docile one similar to flu," Neha Gupta, infectious diseases specialist at the Medanta - The Medicity, told _IANS_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The ideal situation will be oral drugs which can effectively kill the virus and are safe to use on an OPD basis. Till then, mask, hand hygiene and social distancing are of paramount importance for us and must remain a part of our lives for years to come," she elaborated.
> India has launched a vaccination drive but only a tiny fraction of the population has had the shots.
> Authorities have announced that vaccines will be available to anyone over the age of 18 from May 1 but India won't have enough shots for the 600 million people who will become eligible, experts say.
> 
> Health experts said India had let its guard down when the virus seemed to be under control during the winter, when new daily cases were about 10,000, and it lifted restrictions to allow big gatherings.
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi's government ordered an extensive lockdown last year, in the early stages of the pandemic, but has been wary of the economic costs of tough restrictions.
> *Read more:* Twitter becomes platform of hope amid the despair of India's Covid crisis
> In recent weeks, the government has come in for criticism for holding packed political rallies for local elections and allowing a religious festival at which millions gathered.
> This week, Modi urged state governments to use lockdowns as a last resort. He asked people to stay indoors and said the government was working to increase the supply of oxygen and vaccines.
> Experts say new virus variants, in particular a "double mutant" variant that originated in India are largely responsible for the new spikes in cases.
> "The double mutant ... is considerably more infectious than the older strain of virus," said Gautam I Menon, a professor at Ashoka University.
> Angela Rasmussen, a virologist at the Center for Global Health and Science Security at Georgetown University said the situation in India was "heartbreaking and awful".
> "It's the result of a complex mix of bad policy decisions, bad advice to justify those decisions, global and domestic politics, and a host of other complex variables," she said on Twitter.
> india is doomed man
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384375736643952640
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384375736643952640





India should do *medical surgical strikes* against extremist "triple-mutant" Coronavirus... And then make a *Bollywood movie *about how the mighty India defeated it by killing over 1,000,000,000 virus.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jamahir

HostileInsurgent said:


> Jamahir type leftists have started their usual BS
> View attachment 736634
> 
> View attachment 736635



Switch on NDTV India and see for yourself the dire shortage of beds, ICU beds and oxygen. People are selling mid-sized oxygen cylinders for 20,000 to 25,000 rupees. Attendants of patients have been looting oxygen rooms in desperation. Patients are being attached to oxygen cylinders not in hospital rooms but in their vehicles outside of the hospitals because of lack of beds.

Rubika and Arnab will not tell you any of this.


----------



## farok84

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385564864442212357

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385283382272094209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385123266122199040

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Remember one Indian minister called Pakistan nark, a hell... befallen on India.


----------



## Beidou2020

Jackdaws said:


> Lest we forget, the virus originated in China. The Chinese spread it around the world to begin with, hid the facts and continue to obfuscate about it. So yes, I'd trust the Indian vaccines.



Even your Anglo masters are abandoning you in this time of need. Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KaiserX

farok84 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385556466388635652



Edhi should be sent to India. I admire his work in Pakistan, but to help an enemy when we ourselves are in dire need is a BIG NO. Especially when the enemy was cheering our demise. Such enemy will cheer our demise once they are back on their feet as well.








'This Is Hell.' Prime Minister Modi's Failure to Lead Is Deepening India's COVID-19 Crisis


As thousands are dying every day, Modi has looked the other way. But how much longer can the government ignore the crisis unfolding in India?




www.yahoo.com





Modi nowhere to be found. First his wife was looking for him, then the farmers, now whole India is looking for him.

Pakistan should focus on itself and start preparing for the collapse of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

It was because of an AC issue.


----------



## Clutch

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Said who sirji,
> more than 100 million have been vaccinated with at least one shot a few days ago. That makes it above 10% a few days ago. You should move to India sirji. You will get vaccine only then....



Vaccines don't work on mutations and different strains of the virus.
This is devine consequences of India's brutal occupation of Kashmiris

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AViet

That is the mess created by letting all 1.4 billions people, most of them low IQ and poorly educated, to have a voice in how to govern their country. A terrible system, which can even make countries once great like the US, becoming decayed, inefficient and corrupt, if applied to backward countries like India, will be devastating. Leaders do not care about their people and long-term benefit of their country, but how to win next term. Sometimes, these targets can be addressed together, i.e. short term vote bank and long term benefit can meet, but it is just a coincidence.

Around 2,400 years ago, Shang Yang, the great chancellor of the Qin state, explained to the Duke of Qin "if you want to make your state strong and rich, you must go against people's will. Most people can only see short-term and does not care about long-term benefit of their country". Following this guidance, 200 years later, Qin state, from being the weakest, became the strongest state and Qin Shi Huang (the descendant of Duke of Qin) united China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jackdaws

Beidou2020 said:


> Even your Anglo masters are abandoning you in this time of need. Sad.


Aww. I can see why a country which has suffered what they call Century of Humiliation sees everyone as Masters.


----------



## Imran Khan

Clutch said:


> India should do *medical surgical strikes* against extremist "triple-mutant" Coronavirus... And then make a *Bollywood movie *about how the mighty India defeated it by killing over 1,000,000,000 virus.


bus ker deen si bachy ki jaan leen gay kya ab ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

AViet said:


> That is the mess created by letting all 1.4 billions people, most of them low IQ and poorly educated, to have a voice in how to govern their country. A terrible system, which make countries once great like the US, becoming decayed, inefficient and corrupt. Leaders do not care about their people and long-term benefit of their country, but how to win next term. Sometimes, these targets can be addressed together, i.e. short term vote bank and long term benefit can meet, but it is just a coincidence.
> 
> Around 2,400 years ago, Shang Yang, the great chancellor of the Qin state, explained to the Duke of Qin "if you want to make your state strong and rich, you must go against the wish of people. Most people can only see short-term and does not care about long-term benefit of their country". Following this guidance, 200 years later, Qin state, from being the weakest, became the strongest state and Qin Shi Huang (the descendant of Duke of Qin) united China.



It is a cess pit that needs to be banned from exiting the country for atleast a year. No flight should take off India for at least over a year imho..

They don't have the means or IQ to confront this variant they should atleast be prevented from spreading this to the whole world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

JackTheRipper said:


> Yeh lo dekh lo, Diwali kay Patakhay.. Lol
> 
> View attachment 736745



ah. kaleja thanda hogaya mera.


----------



## krash

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> if Allah doesnt send azaab then who does?



Did you receive any divine omens declaring that He (S.W.T) sent it?



PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> what judgement did i pass?



You declared that it's Divinely ordained azab.



PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> as per my knowledge, its fair game to revel in a non-muslim nation going through azaab,



No it is not. When the Prophet (S.A.W) came upon a city destroyed by Divine azab he informed the Sahabah to keep their heads and gazes low, and pass through the area with haste. Divine azab is for you to fear, even when it comes to your enemies. None of the other Prophets whose people were destroyed through azab ever reveled in it. Even when you defeat an enemy yourself you are told to exhibit utmost humility.


Enough off topic discussion for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

Jackdaws said:


> Aww. I can see why a country which has suffered what they call Century of Humiliation sees everyone as Masters.



No one in the world worships the Anglos as much as the Indians. Only group of people to enjoy being colonised are the Indians. It’s the Stockholm Syndrome.

Anglos were the first to abandon you in your time of need.

For all the sh*t you and your countrymen talk about China, I feel sorry for the people in India that are losing their loved ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HostileInsurgent

jamahir said:


> Switch on NDTV India and see for yourself the dire shortage of beds, ICU beds and oxygen. People are selling mid-sized oxygen cylinders for 20,000 to 25,000 rupees. Attendants of patients have been looting oxygen rooms in desperation. Patients are being attached to oxygen cylinders not in hospital rooms but in their vehicles outside of the hospitals because of lack of beds.
> 
> Rubika and Arnab will not tell you any of this.


So you’ll do fearmongering for that reason?


----------



## Splurgenxs

i liked this comment so ill post it here , sums up what i usually think about, without me having to do the work.
Of the people , by the people , for the people , personified.



> Imagine you lay there dying, your life flashing before your eyes. And even though it is your life, you're not the center of your story. Everything you've done in your life has most likely been to facilitate others, your parents, your husband, your children... From the moment you're born, you're life is predetermined. Set on a path to fulfill a role laid out by society and culture. A typical reality for most middle class women in India.
> 
> Life is a constant struggle, an everyday battle of attrition against the evil juggernauts scheming to squeeze every paisa out of your tightly budgeted purse filled with coins you can't let go cuz as meagre as it is, they eventually add up something. You haggle with the shopkeeper, you haggle with the vegetable vendor. You make innumerable personal sacrifices because that's where you fit in this world.
> 
> Meanwhile the shittiest and the most cunning of people assume power thru corruption, nepotism and absolute devilry. They hoard money offshore, routinely **** the system and abuse it to gain favors and stay in power. No one is held accountable while they peddle their bullshit to a Public that barely has enough time to spend time with their kids or have a moment alone.
> 
> And as you struggle to draw your last breath in this miserable shitshow surrounded by a shitstorm of panic and pain set in a larger maelstrom of shit, your brain barely getting any oxygen to form a coherent thought, a dressed-down, masked-up, agenda-driven politician with the vaccine coursing thru his shit-veins drips literal piss down your intubated throat.
> 
> There's an undeniable element of dark humor to it. We are living in a black mirror episode set in the twilight zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
12


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Btw where is India's new friend amreka? Why are they not helping their friend? Even enemies like Pakistan and China have offered assistance but amreka on the other hand Has been silent spectator.


----------



## Sinnerman108

For a purely environmental purpose, 
Indians should consider burying the dead. 

This is provide relief, while enriching the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

This is like the final nail in the coffin. Mass infection rate, mass cremation, mass lack of hospital beds, oxygen tanks, vaccines. Countries are banning Indians from entering. I foresee mass riots if more lock downs are being put into place. The economic outlook does not look rosy for India.


----------



## KaiserX

Indians will always push fake numbers,,,, only 17 million have been fully vaccinated. 100 million have received only their first dose. Many of those 100 million are not immune from the new strain of covid.

India new strian of covid-21 has infected millions of those that are fully vaccinated which pours water on the indian claim of their vaccines being effective at all. Infact only Bangladesh have used their vaccines and that to with many complaints.


----------



## jamahir

HostileInsurgent said:


> So you’ll do fearmongering for that reason?



Fear mongering ? I am just stating the current situation. Please watch the vids in post# 126.



JackTheRipper said:


> Yeh lo dekh lo, Diwali kay Patakhay.. Lol
> 
> View attachment 736745



Hi, what you posted is not in good taste.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

JackTheRipper said:


> Yeh lo dekh lo, Diwali kay Patakhay.. Lol
> 
> View attachment 736745





PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> ah. kaleja thanda hogaya mera.
> View attachment 736751


 Come on guys have some compassion, they're also human. This schadenfreude will help no one. 






@waz please delete these callous posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

If this is real who is this leader ? Arrest him and give him 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KaiserX

bshifter said:


> This is like the final nail in the coffin. Mass infection rate, mass cremation, mass lack of hospital beds, oxygen tanks, vaccines. Countries are banning Indians from entering. I foresee mass riots if more lock downs are being put into place. The economic outlook does not look rosy for India.



I have said many many times. All these fake growth projection from India, the IMF, world bank, etc... are pushed by Indians who work there and have an inherent bias. Foreign outflows from India are at an all time high for the month of april. This is just the beginning of the curve upwards for the 2nd wave. On top of this the real number of infections/deaths is understated immensely and is atleast 10-20x the official number.

Indians love to compare themselves with Pakistan let alone China. But the nature of Indias population vis via Pakistan is very very different.

The rate of anemia the rate of asthma per capita is much greater in India than not just pakistan but almost all of Asia. This can be due to a variety of factors ie much greater pollution, lack of iron in the diet (meat), much greater exposure to disease/bacteria, etc...

Thus it is not surprising that India covid variant has mutated so much that vaccines are completely ineffective. My greater fear is that this mutant indian virus will mutate further and be a great threat to humanity. Especially with the lack of control in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Beidou2020 said:


> No one in the world worships the Anglos as much as the Indians. Only group of people to enjoy being colonised are the Indians. It’s the Stockholm Syndrome.
> 
> Anglos were the first to abandon you in your time of need.
> 
> For all the sh*t you and your countrymen talk about China, I feel sorry for the people in India that are losing their loved ones.


Maybe this myth about Indians worshipping Anglos is spread by Communist Party to prevent more Chinese citizens to beg for refuge in India. Ironically the Chinese would rather keep them at home to work in sweatshops to sew shoes for the Anglos.


----------



## Beast

HostileInsurgent said:


> *BJPee*


Why are you laughing. This is your beloved BJP and Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Sirji we have almost completed vaccination for 45+
> 
> 18+ is starting this weekend. My date will be available this Saturday. I believe if @KaiserX was based in Pak he would have got his date in 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus vaccine in India: COVID vaccination for 18+ to open up, all you need to know about the vaccines available in India
> 
> 
> The upcoming phase of the vaccination is being hailed as a major step in controlling the spread of the second wave of infections in the country. Here's what you can expect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid-19: UP to give free shots to all above 18 from May 1 | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: LUCKNOW: The UP government on Tuesday decided to administer Covid-19 vaccine free of cost to all those above 18 years of age from May 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com


Thousands are dying daily and number is increasing in india but here u r laughing at Pakistan.

This is very low.

May Allah save us from this madness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Sad to hear. RIP


----------



## Reichsmarschall

jamahir said:


> If this is real who is this leader ? Arrest him and give him 20 years.


It most likely happened with permission from patients family.


----------



## jamahir

Reichsmarschall said:


> It most likely happened with permission from patients family.



In that case the family would have believed in that nonsense or would have felt intimidated by the leader and his bunch of goons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darksider

translation of the text
Bharatiya Janata Party activists helping Corona patients


----------



## jamahir

darksider said:


> translation of the text
> Bharatiya Janata Party activists helping Corona patients



Can you post the original vid link, please ? I went to that person's Twitter page but did not find the vid.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

This is the real reason for smog some of which crosses the border into Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

What is happening in India right now is a humanitarian catastrophe. It is sad to see what is going on in that country.


----------



## Gilljutt

Lol. Its prob will help her a little. Cow urine is a natural anti-bacterial. Probably nowhere near the effectivity of modern medicines. 

Link: Chemotherapeutic potential of cow urine

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## bshifter

Well Karma is a bitch, many Indians were like bitches talking sheeeet about China and now disaster is befalling on India. The days when Indians were so cocky about overtaking China are finally gone. India has not only become the sick man of Asia, it has the potential of surpassing US infection and death rates becoming the sick man of the world.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hareeb

The last solution they have.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## bshifter

Incompetence is what i would describe India. It is a complete failed system. Indians being so cocky and India is now paying the price for it.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

what the hell is wrong with these people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

good drink more cow urine, monkey urine what ever urine heck i can donate mine stupid dumb *** idiots . These idiots need to be infected and I pray they die. useless morons . on one side we are sending satellites on the other end we practice shit . hope this Covid waves cleans out all the diots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

Gilljutt said:


> Lol. Its prob will help her a little. Cow urine is a natural anti-bacterial. Probably nowhere near the effectivity of modern medicines.
> 
> Link: Chemotherapeutic potential of cow urine



The anti inflammatory and anti-bacterial nature is not just cow urine , its any mammalian urine, or saliva.
why not drink ones own urine like one of our presidents, why a cow?

Stop defending this nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WinterFangs

WTF


----------



## bshifter

Ghost Hobbit said:


> China is responsible for COVID
> Only China is responsible for COVID
> No Country other than CHina is responsible for COVID


Keep it up with being this cocky and more karma will strike India like never before.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

N.Siddiqui said:


> Remember one Indian minister called Pakistan nark, a hell... befallen on India.


sir kya kya remember kareen ab jo hona tha ho gya india is in very bad time i think worse time in modern history . every hour 100 people are dying we should forget for a while

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

Is he trying to kill her faster just to make the ventilator available for another patient?


----------



## bshifter

How can India save the world when it cannot even save itself? It is time for Modi to act responsible, stop bragging, stop posing as some super power able to take on China, stop being so incompetent. Then again it's Modi we are talking guys. Not much hope for India

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Beast said:


> Why are you laughing. This is your beloved BJP and Modi.


Did I ask you?


----------



## tman786

Perks of being ruled by Furer Modi


----------



## Beast

HostileInsurgent said:


> Did I ask you?


Why I cannot answer? Are u dictator modi?


----------



## Trango Towers

Oh dear. Their calamity is truly painful to see. May Allah save Pakistan


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Reichsmarschall said:


> Come on guys have some compassion, they're also human. This schadenfreude will help no one.
> View attachment 736753
> 
> 
> @waz please delete these callous posts.



aqeedah of ahl-as-sunnah is not to feel sorrow for dead disbelievers. it also not allowed to pray for them.


----------



## CONNAN

*Crematoriums are being overwhelmed *









Crematoriums struggle as Covid deaths spike across India


With Covid-19 situation worsening everyday, a number of states across India are reporting record number of single-day deaths.




indianexpress.com


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Beast said:


> Why I cannot answer? Are u dictator modi?


Says a Chinese dude?


----------



## Trango Towers

How the hell does he get into the hospital and in the vicinity of patients. 
Do doctors in India drink the golden necter ?


----------



## Daghalodi




----------



## HostileInsurgent

Beast said:


> I enjoy the laugh when I everyday open to the world news of India covid-19 cases.
> 
> China is such a great country compare to small fried India.


Karma hits you back, remember that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

HostileInsurgent said:


> Karma hits you back, remember that.


If karma strike, u will be the first.  see the video posted above about BJP karma..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

What is that fool doing? Everybody knows you must give Baba Ramdev's Coronil with the gaumutra, followed by two slaps




Did this guy even study medicine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beast

ZeEa5KPul said:


> What is that fool doing? Everybody knows you must give Baba Ramdev's Coronil with the gaumutra, followed by two slaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this guy even study medicine?


He short of taking out a pistol and shoot the guy asking for oxygen.


----------



## Trango Towers

ZeEa5KPul said:


> What is that fool doing? Everybody knows you must give Baba Ramdev's Coronil with the gaumutra, followed by two slaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this guy even study medicine?


Problem solved 😉


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Trango Towers said:


> Problem solved 😉


BJP style. The BJP higher-ups get the Western vaccines, while the Indian people get the Hindutva "medicine."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Gilljutt

Daghalodi said:


> Great!
> I hope you and your family gets infected with Covid19.
> 
> So You can drink cow urine to cure yourself.
> 
> FUN FACT: Corona Virus is a NOT A BACTERIA.




Will do. ...why this hate of urine from people that eat every part of a cow??


----------



## Reichsmarschall

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> aqeedah of ahl-as-sunnah is not to feel sorrow for dead disbelievers. it also not allowed to pray for them.


Taras ata ha tum jahilo p. Fasadi kahi k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

AViet said:


> That is the mess created by letting all 1.4 billions people, most of them low IQ and poorly educated, to have a voice in how to govern their country. A terrible system, which can even make countries once great like the US, becoming decayed, inefficient and corrupt, if applied to backward countries like India, will be devastating. Leaders do not care about their people and long-term benefit of their country, but how to win next term. Sometimes, these targets can be addressed together, i.e. short term vote bank and long term benefit can meet, but it is just a coincidence.
> 
> Around 2,400 years ago, Shang Yang, the great chancellor of the Qin state, explained to the Duke of Qin "if you want to make your state strong and rich, you must go against people's will. Most people can only see short-term and does not care about long-term benefit of their country". Following this guidance, 200 years later, Qin state, from being the weakest, became the strongest state and Qin Shi Huang (the descendant of Duke of Qin) united China.


you have a point...human by nature tends to be self=pleasing, prone to selfishness & progressive decay if no law to restrain them.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Gilljutt said:


> Read what Mohammed(pbuh) did : Camel Urine


In Islam cleanliness is half the faith therefore consumption of bodily waste of animals or human for that matter is forbidden. This is why you don't see Muslims selling Camel urine on Amazon or scholars encouraging consumption of it. 

And not all hadiths are authentic.

“Cleanse yourselves from urine. For, most punishment of the grave is due to [carelessness in this regard].”

This is a clear authentic hadeeth with more relevance.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

kuge said:


> you have a point...human by nature tends to be self=pleasing, prone to selfishness & progressive decay if no law to restrain them.....


Qin over brutal is also their downfall. I think CPC do take into course of history so they get in-between Qin and soften their stance. 

If CPC is really brutal, 100 million Chinese travel overseas annually will never come back.


----------



## kuge

Reichsmarschall said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/mwpife


thats epic...


----------



## rambro

Gilljutt said:


> Will do. ...why this hate of urine from people that eat every part of a cow??


Urine and poo are waste discarded from the body....u dont consume those things

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HostileInsurgent

ZeEa5KPul said:


> BJP style. The BJP higher-ups get the Western vaccines, while the Indian people get the Hindutva "medicine."


We all are getting our vaccines low life dude.


----------



## WinterFangs

Gilljutt said:


> Read what Mohammed(pbuh) did : Camel Urine


Where is Islam mentioned in this thread? Stop deflecting the issue, can’t satisfy ur claim about the great cow urine so u bring in Islam? Dumbass.


----------



## darksider

jamahir said:


> Can you post the original vid link, please ? I went to that person's Twitter page but did not find the vid.


Its already deleted because of back clash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayodhyapati

Gilljutt said:


> Lol. Its prob will help her a little. Cow urine is a natural anti-bacterial. Probably nowhere near the effectivity of modern medicines.
> 
> Link: Chemotherapeutic potential of cow urine



kya baqwas karte ho ?


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

The Accountant said:


> Thousands are dying daily and number is increasing in india but here u r laughing at Pakistan.
> 
> This is very low.
> 
> May Allah save us from this madness



You are t-3 days away from a similar situation in your own country. Maybe you should pray for your own country first. Unlike us, you don't even have plans for vaccinating.


Reichsmarschall said:


> Taras ata ha tum jahilo p. Fasadi kahi k



oye jahil, have you seen the crisis you're heading into?


----------



## Beast

Reichsmarschall said:


> Btw where is India's new friend amreka? Why are they not helping their friend? Even enemies like Pakistan and China have offered assistance but amreka on the other hand Has been silent spectator.


The american even block raw material crucial for Indian vaccine production. So called friend 


Hareeb said:


> The last solution they have.
> 
> View attachment 736760


They are trying to pass covid-19 to cow? What a new low....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## KaiserX

Hareeb said:


> The last solution they have.
> 
> View attachment 736760



What idiocy. Cows are actually the largest emitters of CO2 globally  indians must now be poisoning themselves with such stupidity.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Ghost Hobbit said:


> oye jahil, have you seen the crisis you're heading into?


Es halat mn n hmari fikar satai ja rhi ha, how cute.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Reichsmarschall said:


> Es halat mn n hmari fikar satai ja rhi ha, how cute.



7 day average is up 13% and the honeymoon with corona your TLP guys did 4 days ago hasn't even kicked in. Sometime Tuesday/ Wednesday the numbers will start showing on that romantic visit.


----------



## KaiserX

Ghost Hobbit said:


> 7 day average is up 13% and the honeymoon with corona your TLP guys did 4 days ago hasn't even kicked in. Sometime Tuesday/ Wednesday the numbers will start showing on that romantic visit.



As long as we havnt been exposed to the HINDUstani variant Covid-21 we shall be fine. Keep comparing yourself with Pakistan while hindoostan burns


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Reichsmarschall said:


> @Capt. Karnage
> Do you still think it's a hoax?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385283846476754945



Yes, it's definitely a hoax. All these fear mongering is done by media because feku has announced a new drive to force the useless and dangerous covid vaccines on people. Government is harassing common people and hospitals are killing them.


----------



## UKBengali

KaiserX said:


> Indians will always push fake numbers,,,, only 17 million have been fully vaccinated. 100 million have received only their first dose. Many of those 100 million are not immune from the new strain of covid.
> 
> India new strian of covid-21 has infected millions of those that are fully vaccinated which pours water on the indian claim of their vaccines being effective at all. Infact only Bangladesh have used their vaccines and that to with many complaints.





Actually the AstraZeneca vaccine that the Indians are mainly using has high and sustained immunity(with all known variants apart from S African so far) with just 1 dose. The 2nd dose can be given 12 weeks later.

100 million with one shot of AstraZeneca is still a significant chunk of the vulnerable vaccinated in India.

What we do not know is how effective that the AstraZeneca vaccine is at preventing severe disease with the Indian variant and we shall just have to wait on that.

Bangladesh is using the AstraZeneca vaccine made in India - it is still the same vaccine that the UK and most of Europe is using.


----------



## Daghalodi

Capt. Karnage said:


> Yes, it's definitely a hoax. All these fear mongering is done by media because feku has announced a new drive to force the useless and dangerous covid vaccines on people. Government is harassing common people and hospitals are killing them.


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

krash said:


> Did you receive any divine omens declaring that he sent it?



you dont need omens to know who sends blessing and azaab. only Allah can send such things. 



krash said:


> No it is not. When the Prophet (S.A.W) came upon a city destroyed by Divine azab he informed the Sahabah to keep their heads and gaze low, and pass through the area with haste. Divine azab is for you to fear, even when it comes to your enemies. None of the other Prophets whose people were destroyed through azab ever reveled in it. Even when you defeat an enemy yourself you are told to exhibit utmost humility.



this is applicable to when muslims pass by such lands when azaab is/has been inflicted. i am not passing through india. 

Nuh (as) asked Allah to destroy an entire people.

"And Nuh said: "My Lord! Leave not one of the disbelievers on the earth! If You leave them, they will mislead Your slaves, and they will beget none but wicked disbelievers." " (Surah Nuh 71:26-27)

so did Musa (as), Lut (as), etc.


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Reichsmarschall said:


> Taras ata ha tum jahilo p. Fasadi kahi k



the aqeedah of ahl-as-sunnah is jahalat for you? then i rather be one of the jahil.


----------



## KaiserX

GAOOO MATA KI JAAN BAANCHOD 

Jokes aside this is disgusting. More than likely sped up her demise. Urine is filled with bacteria which your body gets rid of. One of the many reasons why indias covid variant has mutated beyond belief.


----------



## ayodhyapati

Gilljutt said:


> urine was once a key ingredient in early western medicine. ... Its just 95% water and 2.5% ammonia. Ammonia is an antiseptic. Just pasteurize it. Think of it as cow kombucha.



tum bhi kisi maulvi ke sampark me a gaye ? woh bhi camel urine se cancer ka ilaj karte hai .
arey yaar bas karo. 
ammonia se virus nahi marte .


----------



## Gilljutt

ayodhyapati said:


> tum bhi kisi maulvi ke sampark me a gaye ? woh bhi camel urine se cancer ka ilaj karte hai .
> arey yaar bas karo.
> ammonia se virus nahi marte .


----------



## Dalit

Terrible.


----------



## ayodhyapati

Gilljutt said:


> View attachment 736807



to bhai ilaj kar lo ammonia se .


----------



## Enigma SIG

Why stop at gau mutar? Why not human piss?


----------



## Gilljutt

Enigma SIG said:


> Why stop at gau mutar? Why not human piss?




I don't know? Why stop eating at cow...why not eat humans? ....maybe because all people have limits for what they can and cannot justify. There is consumption of human urine in the bible.


----------



## Enigma SIG

Gilljutt said:


> I don't know? Why stop eating at cow...why not eat humans? ....maybe because all people have limits for what they can and cannot justify. There is consumption of human urine in the bible.


Eating meat and drinking piss is quite different I assure you.


----------



## Dual Wielder

Gilljutt said:


> I don't know? Why stop eating at cow...why not eat humans?



Because we are not canibals like You..


----------



## ayodhyapati

Enigma SIG said:


> Why stop at gau mutar? Why not human piss?



i don't believe in piss therapy , but i think many people here have great faith in cow piss and camel piss therapy with some divine backing .


----------



## Dalit

It is all going wrong in Modistan.


----------



## Gilljutt

ayodhyapati said:


> i don't believe in piss therapy , but i think many people here have great faith in cow piss and camel piss therapy with some divine backing .



It's what people used to do back when folk medicine was common. My people and your people. Maybe your parents but for sure your grandparents.


----------



## ayodhyapati

Gilljutt said:


> It's what people used to do back when folk medicine was common. My people and your people. Maybe your parents but for sure your grandparents.



no sir ,
my grand parents were educated enough to understand difference between bacteria and virus , so no belief in cow or camel urine therapy runs in my family . 
better you consult some teachers of biology who can easily tell you about your wrong beliefs .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Beidou2020 said:


> No one in the world worships the Anglos as much as the Indians. Only group of people to enjoy being colonised are the Indians. It’s the Stockholm Syndrome.
> 
> Anglos were the first to abandon you in your time of need.
> 
> For all the sh*t you and your countrymen talk about China, I feel sorry for the people in India that are losing their loved ones.



my signature statement said it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

ayodhyapati said:


> i don't believe in piss therapy , but i think many people here have great faith in cow piss and camel piss therapy with some divine backing .


Nothing holy about the Camel in Islam. It’s a good beast of burden, meat is good for eating, milk is good for drinking. If Bedouins have discovered good aspects of Camel pee good for them but nothing holy like gaumutra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayodhyapati

Reichsmarschall said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/mwpife



this is very interesting ,








Bossman said:


> Nothing holy about the Camel in Islam. It’s a good beast of burden, meat is good for eating, milk is good for drinking. If Bedouin have discovered good aspects of Camel pee good for them but nothing holy like gaumutra.



have you read sahih bukhari ?


----------



## arjunk

Suppose this virus mutates 3-4 times during its long stay in India... how badly will the entire world be f*cked? Could the virus become truly airborne (like Measles)?


----------



## Trango Towers

HostileInsurgent said:


> We all are getting our vaccines low life dude.


Yes we can see. Shame you are here arguing whilst India dies literally. We in Pakistan feel for you. Sincerely


----------



## krash

Gilljutt said:


> Read what Mohammed(pbuh) did : Camel Urine



Given the amount of Muslims you've met you should know that had that been true 1.8 billion people around the world would have been practicing it. This narration has been debunked ad infinitum, many times on this very forum. Next time you post it, I will take it as a clear indication of flame bait.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Trango Towers said:


> Yes we can see. Shame you are here arguing whilst India dies literally. We in Pakistan feel for you. Sincerely


We have our vaccines under production, yes the new surge is deadly but atleast we are performing the best in vaccination front, fastest in the whole world to administer 130+ million doses.


----------



## krash

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> you dont need omens to know who sends blessing and azaab. only Allah can send such things.



The question is how do you know that it is an azab? If it comes to Pakistan tomorrow, God forbid, will it be something else then? The tens of thousands of Muslims that have died from it, was this an azab on them as well?



PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> this is applicable to when muslims pass by such lands when azaab is/has been inflicted. i am not passing through india.



...............Please don't give me disingenuous responses. I don't have the time or patience for them.




PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> Nuh (as) asked Allah to destroy an entire people.
> 
> "And Nuh said: "My Lord! Leave not one of the disbelievers on the earth! If You leave them, they will mislead Your slaves, and they will beget none but wicked disbelievers." " (Surah Nuh 71:26-27)
> 
> so did Musa (as), Lut (as), etc.



Are you a Rusul? Please know that azab is a component factor of a Rusul's cycle. Regardless, it shows no reveling. Please don't concoct religious decrees by yourself.

You can ask for help against your enemy all you want. Rejoicing in anyone's misery does not beget any Islamic teachings, the Pakistani ethos, or human dignity. Especially when that misery is not bringing you any relief.


This off topic discussion has gone on enough. Ends right here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ayodhyapati said:


> this is very interesting


Come back with this lousy ad-hominem when you have a video of Imran Khan and his ministers feeding piss to patients who are taking their last breath.


----------



## Trango Towers

HostileInsurgent said:


> We have our vaccines under production, yes the new surge is deadly but atleast we are performing the best in vaccination front, fastest in the whole world to administer 130+ million doses.


Oh...carry on then. May you get more chai walas to lead you


----------



## Bossman

ayodhyapati said:


> this is very interesting ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you read sahih bukhari ?


Why should I?


----------



## Gilljutt

ayodhyapati said:


> no sir ,
> my grand parents were educated enough to understand difference between bacteria and virus , so no belief in cow or camel urine therapy runs in my family .
> better you consult some teachers of biology who can easily tell you about your wrong beliefs .



When you use hand sanitizer, is that an antibacterial....no? An antibacterial is used to prevent the spread of a virus??...unheard of.


----------



## User

Vaccination will take time due to large population. In the meanwhile, whatever one has heard of, will try that to escape the danger.
But this particular video was made for point-scoring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Imran Khan said:


> its not the time to mock them we should have some humanity . i know its hard but try it please


I'll be a watcher, that's all my courtesy given the fact how they jumped up and down during the time of our hardship last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

jamahir said:


> If this is real who is this leader ? Arrest him and give him 20 years.


And give only gaugobar and gaumuttar to feed him in prison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daghalodi

User said:


> Vaccination will take time due to large population. In the meanwhile, whatever one has heard of, will try that to escape the danger.
> But this particular video was made for point-scoring.



Thats not true. 

Indians have been promoting Cow Urine as a cure for covid19 since last year when all this started. 

They are just at it AGAIN.


----------



## Daghalodi

Sorry about the Loss.

unfortunately Indian trolls on PDF are playing all this down and busy promoting how India will fight back with vaccination drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## User

Daghalodi said:


> Thats not true.
> 
> Indians have been promoting Cow Urine as a cure for covid19 since last year when all this started.
> 
> They are just at it AGAIN.


Yes Sir I am aware of their Panchgavya panacea.


----------



## pak-marine

I just hope govt
Of pakistan learn a lesson grow a pair and enforce masks , these donkey dik& on the city streets have the same attitude no one is wearing masks , there is no social distancing


----------



## Dalit

April 23, 2021 04:06 AM

India set a global record in daily infections for a second straight day Friday as it struggles to provide oxygen and other emergency supplies to a growing number of COVID-19 patients who are struggling to breath.

The South Asian nation’s health ministry said it counted 332,730 new infections in the previous 24-hour period, surpassing Thursday’s record daily toll of 314,835.

In western India, a fire at the Vijay Vallabh Hospital killed at least 13 COVID-19 patients, while at least six hospitals in the capital of New Delhi either depleted their oxygen supplies or came dangerously close to running out.

The oxygen shortage is so acute that the high court ordered the national government to divert oxygen from industrial use to hospitals, prompting authorities to transport oxygen tanks on special express trains.

The Biden administration’s top medical adviser on the pandemic, Dr. Anthony Fauci, said Friday the U.S. is attempting to help India contain its coronavirus surge by providing technical support and assistance.

“It is a dire situation that we’re trying to help in any way we can,” Fauci said at the regularly held White House coronavirus briefing. “They have a situation there where there are variants that have arisen. We have not yet fully characterized the variants and the relationship between the ability of the vaccines to protect. But we’re assuming, clearly, that they need vaccines.”

Johns Hopkins University reports that India has more than 16 million COVID-19 cases. Only the U.S., with almost 32 million cases, has more infections than India.

In a recent essay in The New York Times, the director-general of the World Health Organization offered some scathing words for countries that have snatched up the world’s supply of COVID-19 vaccines.

Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus wrote “vaccine nationalism” has weakened COVAX, WHO’s initiative to provide vaccines to countries that need help securing them. Instead, what has emerged in the world, he said, is “a handful of rich countries gobbling up the anticipated supply as manufacturers sell to the highest bidder, while the rest of the world scrambles for the scraps ... perpetuating the pattern of patronage that keeps the world’s have-nots exactly where they are.”

The solution to combating the pandemic, the WHO chief said, “comes down to a simple choice: to share or not to share.”

“Whether or not we do,” he said, “is not a test of science, financial muscle or industrial prowess; it’s a test of character.”

Pope Frances met with a group of poor people Friday who were getting their coronavirus vaccinations, which had been donated by the Vatican.

As the group gathered in the Paul VI audience hall at the Vatican to receive their second dose of the 600 available doses, the pope greeted them and volunteers helping with the vaccinations.

Japan is set to declare a state of emergency because of a surge in COVID-19 infections, just three months before the opening of the Olympic Games in Tokyo.

“We have a strong sense of crisis," Yasutoshi Nishimura, Japan's minister for virus response, said Friday, according to Agence France-Press.

Japan has more than 550,000 COVID-19 cases, according to Johns Hopkins.

Johns Hopkins University reported Friday nearly 145 million people worldwide had been infected with COVID-19 and that the disease had killed more than 3 million people.









India Again Reports Daily COVID-19 Infection Record


WHO: Combatting the coronavirus comes down to ‘share or not to share’




www.voanews.com


----------



## Rizwan Alam

345147 cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

GoI needs to curb religious gatherings and impose immediate lockdown. While most of the major religious temples/masjids/churches/gurudwaras have been shutdown...there are still some minor ones where people are flocking to

This is Deepa Sarai Anjuman Masjid a few days ago


----------



## lonelyman

Song Hong said:


> View attachment 736659
> 
> 
> View attachment 736660
> 
> 
> View attachment 736661
> 
> 
> View attachment 736662



India imports Vaccine now


Jackdaws said:


> Maybe this myth about Indians worshipping Anglos is spread by Communist Party to prevent more Chinese citizens to beg for refuge in India. Ironically the Chinese would rather keep them at home to work in sweatshops to sew shoes for the Anglos.



Chinese citizens beg for refuge in India? 

You daily case is reaching 300K now (still significantly under-reported), people running out of oxygen, hospital out of beds, medical system totally collapsed

RSS should do something for these poor people instead making the laughing stock of Indians at PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Last starfighter

Why are the endians manufacturing a vaccine.
They should just give bottles of cow piss to their public


----------



## cocomo

Jackdaws said:


> Aww. I can see why a country which has suffered what they call Century of Humiliation sees everyone as Masters.


Better than a millenia of Humiliation

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## bshifter

India suffering ‘mutant Covid tsunami’ with bodies burned 24/7 amid UK ban


INDIA is suffering a Covid mutant “tsunami” with bodies being burned 24 hours a day. New virus super-mutants are ravaging the country, which is fighting the “world’s worst&#…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## bshifter

India suffering ‘mutant Covid tsunami’ with bodies burned 24/7 amid UK ban


INDIA is suffering a Covid mutant “tsunami” with bodies being burned 24 hours a day. New virus super-mutants are ravaging the country, which is fighting the “world’s worst&#…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

*A COVID triple-mutant found in India could be much more deadly, and may be resistant to existing vaccines*
cteh@businessinsider.com (Cheryl Teh)
7 hrs ago





© Amarjeet Kumar Singh/Anadolu Agency via Getty ImagesMedics attend to COVID-19 patients at Shehnai Banquet Hall, temporarily converted into an isolation ward, as coronavirus cases surge across the country in New Delhi, India. Amarjeet Kumar Singh/Anadolu Agency via Getty Images

A new threat has emerged in India's fight against COVID - a triple mutant variant of the virus.
The mutant strain was found in samples in Bengal, and may have evolved from preexisting double mutations.
Researchers in India say this new threat could potentially affect vaccine efficacy, but more studies need to be done.
See more stories on Insider's business page.
As India contends with its second major wave of COVID cases and a double-mutated variant of the virus, it now faces a new threat - a triple-mutant variant.
Scientists found two triple-mutant varieties in patient samples in four states: Maharashtra, Delhi, West Bengal, and Chhattisgarh. Researchers in the country have dubbed it the "Bengal strain" and say it has the potential to be even more infectious than the double-mutant variant.
This is because three COVID variants have merged to form a new, possibly deadlier variant.
The Times of India spoke to Vinod Scaria, a researcher at the CSIR-Institute of Genomics and Integrative Biology in India, who said that the triple mutant was also an "immune escape variant" - a strain that helps the virus attach to human cells and hide from the immune system.

He added that it could have evolved from the double-mutant variant - which experts say is likely behind the recent surge of COVID in the country.

Sreedhar Chinnaswamy, a researcher from the National Institute of Biomedical Genomics in India, told the Times of India that the variant also carried the E484K mutation, a characteristic found in both the South African and Brazilian variants.

"In other words, you may not be safe from this variant even if you were previously infected by another strain, or even if you have been vaccinated," said Chinnaswamy.

Paul Tambyah, a professor of medicine at the National University of Singapore, said that the good news, however, is that there is currently no concrete evidence that the new triple mutation is more deadly or transmissible.

"Singapore researchers have done some work trying to link the mutations with clinical outcomes and transmissibility and have found no link between more severity or more transmissibility with newer mutants compared with the original lineages of SARS-CoV2," Tambyah said.

Other scientists studying COVID have detected quadruple and quintuple mutants in samples as well, he said, without it necessarily affecting how well vaccines work.

"There is good data suggesting that the immune system, not just antibodies, can respond to multiple different mutants," Tambyah said.

This new threat is, still, worrying, as India's healthcare system has already reached a breaking point as it grapples with the second wave of COVID cases. Hospitals across the country are dealing with critical shortages of medical oxygen supplies. Yesterday, six hospitals in the country reportedly ran out of oxygen as the country grappled with a sudden surge in patients.

Oxygen supplies have been diverted from shipbreaking facilities and steel plants. Still, hospitals remain overwhelmed - with some desperate families even resorting to stealing oxygen cylinders from hospitals to keep their family members alive.

India recorded a daily high of 314,835 COVID cases on Thursday, but that worldwide record was broken within 24 hours when the country announced that it recorded 332,730 new cases and 2,263 deaths on Friday. The country now has over 16 million COVID cases, second only to the US's record of 32 million cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

I could not say anything against it if it was the family of the women anything that might help . But this a fucking member of political party doings this for his own agenda. An atheist and would think closing your eyes and asking something we do not see or hear for help is just stupid. But we who have faith it's the first thing we do but this is just an advantage being taken of the family for own good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Jackdaws said:


> Would still trust Indian vaccines over the Chinese ones.


I absolutely wouldn’t and it’s not about politics either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Gilljutt said:


> When you use hand sanitizer, is that an antibacterial....no? An antibacterial is used to prevent the spread of a virus??...unheard of.


You're probably illiterate in Canada lot of difference between cleaning with hand sanitizer and drinking a raw urine from with so many harmful effect in it


----------



## Beidou2020

Jackdaws said:


> Maybe this myth about Indians worshipping Anglos is spread by Communist Party



Just look at how many Indians worship the Anglos. You guys consider the Anglos as your deity.

But since the Anglos created your ‘country’ I guess it’s normal to worship your masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ssethii

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> aqeedah of ahl-as-sunnah is not to feel sorrow for dead disbelievers. it also not allowed to pray for them.


that may be true on the battlefield or do you have any authentic otherwise.


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

Is sad but true, India media and western media give Indians this false sense of security that the situation was under control and India should engage in the luxury of competing with China in "vaccine diplomacy" even if they have 1000X more virus cases than China, less testing capabilities and its vaccine production capabilities didn't increase much compared with the time before the pandemic, i didn't see Western power helping India to increase its vaccine production capabilities to allow India to produce for itself and for export. Modi, these damn western thinks tanks losers and media, including Western media are responsible for the catastrophe that is developing in India, they should feel ashamed of themselves but they will not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakpride00090

I still rememeber how these indians were acting all high and mighty...

LOL...Enjoy the downfall you street shitters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

This is what the Indians get for their loyalty.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385546546373005315Maybe is time for the India to start caring for itself instead of doing the bidding of Western powers and stop listening to Western think tanks losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

india got fucked by western propaganda same way those western countries did to themselves.



--

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## The Accountant

Ghost Hobbit said:


> You are t-3 days away from a similar situation in your own country. Maybe you should pray for your own country first. Unlike us, you don't even have plans for vaccinating.
> 
> 
> oye jahil, have you seen the crisis you're heading into?


I agree that i need to pray and we do pray not for us but for all humans including u guys. So instead of mocking on Pakistanies u should focus on ur issues.

Furthermore we do have plans for vaccination. My dr. Wife already vaccinated some 2 months along with all other medical staff.

My father and mother both vaccinated. Its only me, my sister and children are remaining.

Ur media portray Pakistan as some low level country but reality is far from it.

May Allah save all humans

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

HostileInsurgent said:


> ICMR published the whole report, and I don’t think ICMR needs a nobody’s certification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamahir type leftists have started their usual BS
> View attachment 736634
> 
> View attachment 736635


What report??

Meanwhile, the Indian supreme court, countless indian native doctors and Indian diaspora medical professionals have joined me in criticising Modi's inept response and the oxygen debacle. I'm sure they're a bunch of "leftists" too. How dare they criticise Indian ineptitude.

Jamahir type leftists are actually right on this issue.

Fanboys should hold Modi accountable, not pdf-ers and even other Indians who tried to warn you of his hand joining neighbourhood first nonsense.









A nightmare on repeat - India is running out of oxygen again


Facing a rising wave of coronavirus, and record case numbers, India finds itself battling for breath.



www.bbc.co.uk





@ghost_hobbit 

Same old oxygen drama, same old migrant workers stranded drama, same old cycle of amateurism. Sort it out please. Your neighbours don't want this drama escaping across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

qwerrty said:


> india got fucked by western propaganda same way those western countries did to themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> --



Interesting map showing Iceland and NewZealand being lesser prepared than USA. lol


----------



## StormBreaker

Imran Khan said:


> konsi bottle hai name to batao yaar mery ko bhi peeni hai


Bhai aisi cheezen piyo gay to name green se pink hojaega

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## TheDebSahab

Oh how delusional. You need to wake up before it's too late my guy. Thoughts and prayers for y'all. Stay Safe, brother.


Ghost Hobbit said:


> in 4 months all Indian will be vaccinated and this will be behind us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Valar. said:


> Interesting map showing Iceland and NewZealand being lesser prepared than USA. lol


probababy nz is not anti-china like other anglos that's why they ranked 'em low. lol. reality, nz is the the best western country at handling pandemic. now they are doing the same to india with 'vaccine numba one crap and india bought it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

lonelyman said:


> India imports Vaccine now
> 
> 
> Chinese citizens beg for refuge in India?
> 
> You daily case is reaching 300K now (still significantly under-reported), people running out of oxygen, hospital out of beds, medical system totally collapsed
> 
> RSS should do something for these poor people instead making the laughing stock of Indians at PDF



India is proof that democracy in poverty or crisis can become fascism or feudalism. Or in India's case, feudal fascism.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Thorough Pro

*LOL*



vi-va said:


> *India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
> TNN &amp; Agencies | Jan 10, 2021, 01:46 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi
> 
> NEW DELHI: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted that the world was watching how the country conducts the globe’s biggest vaccination programme.
> In his address at the inauguration of the 16th Pravasi Bharatiya Divas Convention, Modi said: “In the corona era, today India is among the countries with the lowest mortality and highest recovery rate in the world. Today, India is ready to protect humanity with not one, but two Made in India corona vaccines.”
> 
> He also said India has the most vibrant democracy, days after the violence on Capitol Hill shocked the US and much of the world.
> In his virtual address on the theme of ‘Contributing to Aatmanirbhar Bharat’, he said: “Being the pharmacy of the world, India has supplied important medicines to all those in need in the world in the past and is also doing so now.”
> 
> “When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said.
> Modi said he felt very proud about the praise for Indian diaspora and also lauded them for their contributions to the PM-CARES Fund, which has been used to boost health infrastructure in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Moderna, Pfizer-BioNTech or Sinovac? You Can Now Choose Your Preferred Vaccine in Singapore


The Sinovac-CoronaVac Covid-19 vaccine will now be included in Singapore’s national vaccination programme as a three-dose regime




sg.asiatatler.com










(Image: Unsplash)

By Camillia DassApril 14, 2021

If you happen to have a preference for a certain type of Covid-19 vaccine, you can now choose the one you want

If you are concerned about which Covid-19 jab you will be given, you can rest easy as the Ministry of Health (MOH) has released the full list of vaccination centres and types of vaccines on their website.

People eligible for the vaccine will be able to choose which vaccination centre of polyclinic they wish to go to and will be able to refer to the list to check if their preferred vaccine type, be it the Moderna or Pfizer-BioNTech shot, is supplied at their chosen centre. 

The Moderna vaccine is currently available at 11 of the 38 vaccination centres in Singapore. All the other centres are supplied with the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine.

Currently, both Moderna and Pfizer-BioNTech are very similar. They both use the new messenger RNA technology which injects parts of the virus's genetic material into the body. This then teaches cells to create a protein that will trigger an immune response. This will allow your body to produce antibodies to fight the virus.

The reported side effects of both vaccines are also very similar with people typically reporting pain or swelling at the injection site, fatigue, headaches, muscle aches, fever, chills, nausea and joint pains.

Both vaccines also have similar efficacy rates with *Moderna's being at 94 per cent and Pfizer's at 95 per cent. *

The only difference between the two vaccine types is that Moderna requires two doses taken four weeks apart while Pfizer requires two doses taken three weeks apart.

While you are free to choose which centre you wish to get vaccinated at, do note that certain centres may have limited slots due to the high demand for vaccines and the limited supplies that Singapore has.


----------



## Dalit

vi-va said:


> INDIA NEWS
> *'India defeated Covid-19 last year, can do it again with faster speed’: PM Modi at review meet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'India defeated Covid-19 last year, can do it again with faster speed’: PM Modi at review meet
> 
> 
> “Reviewed preparedness to handle the ongoing COVID-19 situation. Aspects relating to medicines, oxygen, ventilators and vaccination were discussed," PM Modi tweeted after the meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hindustantimes.com



This man is living in some alternate universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KurtisBrian

If they can take care of the 1.3 billion in India then they have "saved" 16-17% of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

the leader of the quad, USA, is blocking export of raw materials for making vaccines and told india if they want vaccines they can buy their expensive pfizers and that only after they fully vaccinated the USA first. what a friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

Zapper said:


> GoI needs to curb religious gatherings and impose immediate lockdown. While most of the major religious temples/masjids/churches/gurudwaras have been shutdown...there are still some minor ones where people are flocking to
> 
> This is Deepa Sarai Anjuman Masjid a few days ago



Too late for that. The damage that needed to be done is already done. India is now past the stage of being one step ahead. Right now it it is more than 10 steps behind.


----------



## redtom

yuba said:


> You are right the place of origin does not matter but to say only Chinese government care is not true. The governments do care but at first, hoped it is like the others and be contained. Also, you say place of origin not matter but then you try to put the origin on the US that also a problem if countries cared less about international image and fought the virus we could get a grip on this. The Indian government was busy blowing its own trumpet and let gatherings take place and did not prepare for the worst-case scenario. The public also not take the steps already in place seriously I know loads here in the UK that carry on meeting friends like there nothing wrong. We are so lucky this not an Ebola type virus lets get this under control and then investigate how and where it started and if any government did a cover-up.


Because in past pandemics, the place of origin has never been a news hotspot.
The origin of all viruses is the earth, and we live on it.This is where the U.S. behaves abnormally.National boundaries are defined by humans, animals can move freely, and birds are easier to move between multiple countries.Therefore, natural virus mutation is a random process. So the place of origin is not important.

So what is the purpose of the origin of the US government hype?What is the purpose of the country in conjunction with the media of the U.S. government?

That being the case, after the United Nations investigated that China is not the place of origin, we suspect that the United States is reasonable. The false accuser must be punished.Of course, this has nothing to do with dealing with the virus, this is a personal grievance.


----------



## Dalit

AMRAAM said:


> It's non-sensical and completely inhuman for Indians to continue with the IPL with the current situation of Covid in their country.



LOL it is a shame on those greedy cricketers too. Playing in empty stadiums whilst Indians are dying and suffering in droves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

LOL these vaccines are being hoarded by predominantly Western nations.


----------



## doorstar

krash said:


> The question is how do you know that it is an azab?


if not azab, can we call it nature's load-shedding. I have 3 apple trees which do a June drop of fruit when I neglect to feed and water them sufficiently. every June they decide how much fruit they can bear/ripen without killing themselves thus drop any excess amount for which they do not have enough energy to support.

an indian returnee told BBC that it is not really practical to maintain or enforce standard social distancing. because these creatures are so numerous that they will need whole of the populated areas of the entire globe to maintain the distance.

besides indian situation of shortages is man-made just like Pakistani hoarders hid sugar and wheat to extort more money. there is a thriving black market in oxygen cylinder business. a rupees 3k cylinder is available for 50k, likewise if you have enough money there is no shortage of vaccines either. they have just hidden it.


----------



## ayodhyapati

Reichsmarschall said:


> Come back with this lousy ad-hominem when you have a video of Imran Khan and his ministers feeding piss to patients who are taking their last breath.



was that BJP guy a central minister ? he is some ward level uneducated leader .
lol i have many more such interesting videos and photographs which will burst your bubble , there are pakistani maulvis who are giving dum dua to patients in corona wards of pakistani hospital, they are giving free advice to treat corona , if i will post those here you will go crying to moderators for banning me


----------



## prashantazazel

Well, we have a lot of street dogs who consider themselves doctors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

qwerrty said:


> the leader of the quad, USA, is blocking export of raw materials for making vaccines and told india if they want vaccines they can buy their expensive pfizers and that only after they fully vaccinated the USA first. what a friend.



India has no problem being humiliated like this in front of the whole world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gilljutt

White and Green with M/S said:


> You're probably illiterate in Canada lot of difference between cleaning with hand sanitizer and drinking a raw urine from with so many harmful effect in it



It's pasteurized.


doorstar said:


> To prevent the spread of germs, including COVID-19, CDC recommends washing hands with soap and water whenever possible because it reduces the amount of many types of germs and chemicals on hands. (Act of washing does not kill the virus but washes it off)
> 
> But if soap and water are not readily available, using a hand sanitizer with at least 60% alcohol can help you avoid getting sick and spreading germs to others.
> 
> Alcohol is the active ingredient that kill the germs {bacteria or virus)
> 
> unlike a whole bunch of trumpian indians must not ingest alcohol to sanitize your innards but use it externally it has to be 60% any less is ineffective
> 
> *The most important point to remember:*
> In no way will consumption of alcohol protect you from COVID-19 or prevent you from being infected by it.
> 
> read more @ https://www.fda.gov/drugs/information-drug-class/qa-consumers-hand-sanitizers-and-covid-19



Again. It's a common folk remedy in many cultures. Sometimes when people are under duress they like to remember traditions. For some it's prayer, but drinking cow urine is more effective.....it really is.


----------



## Jackdaws

cocomo said:


> Better than a millenia of Humiliation


I am sure it is. 


tower9 said:


> I absolutely wouldn’t and it’s not about politics either.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Well, not everyone - I meant those that don't live in North Korea or China.


Beidou2020 said:


> Just look at how many Indians worship the Anglos. You guys consider the Anglos as your deity.
> 
> But since the Anglos created your ‘country’ I guess it’s normal to worship your masters.


Did you read this in a Chinese propaganda leaflet to prevent more Chinese from begging India for refuge or do you have any proof of your claims?


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Gilljutt said:


> It's pasteurized.


Pasteurized means its no more urine, but something else, look dude in ISS the astronaut drink water from wastage of urine and from stool but they aren't calling it urine because they are eliminate all harmful effect and highly purified 99.999 clean water, they drink better water than you're drinking lol


----------



## Gilljutt

White and Green with M/S said:


> Pasteurized means its no more urine, but something else, look dude in ISS the astronaut drink water from wastage of urine and from stool but they aren't calling it urine because they are eliminate all harmful effect and highly purified 99.999 clean water, they drink better water than you're drinking lol



LoL. You sure that's what pasteurized means... You ever drink pasteurized milk?


----------



## Zapper

Dalit said:


> Too late for that. The damage that needed to be done is already done. India is now past the stage of being one step ahead. Right now it it is more than 10 steps behind.


Well we certainly do agree it is a chaos out there, particularly the hindi belt like UP, Bihar, Delhi etc. Imposing complete down is what should get started with


----------



## qwerrty

Beidou2020 said:


> India has no problem being humiliated like this in front of the whole world.


you can't really blame the US. even after over 200 million people vaccinated they still have more than 50k new cases and 1k deaths daily, similar numbers to last july. and these guys pumping propaganda everyday that chinese vaccines are bad in south america even though fewer people there got vaccinated compare to the US, not to mention the virus variants over there are more deadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Goritoes

This is Filthy  these people must smell yuck !!!


----------



## mmr

Reichsmarschall said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/mwpife


this is just fucked up and so wrong....


----------



## khansaheeb

Cookie Monster said:


> Is that for real cow urine?
> If so...that's despicable...
> ...using someone's suffering to pander to ur voters...just low.


Indians taking the pi$$ again, how revolting.


----------



## mumairb

He should be tried for attempted murder, this is really sick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Jackdaws said:


> I am sure it is.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Well, not everyone - I meant those that don't live in North Korea or China.
> 
> Did you read this in a Chinese propaganda leaflet to prevent more Chinese from begging India for refuge or do you have any proof of your claims?


Keyboard will not saved your burning country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

IblinI said:


> Keyboard will not saved your burning country.


Gee thanks. I didn't know.


----------



## Beidou2020

Jackdaws said:


> I am sure it is.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Well, not everyone - I meant those that don't live in North Korea or China.
> 
> Did you read this in a Chinese propaganda leaflet to prevent more Chinese from begging India for refuge or do you have any proof of your claims?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385821356885897218

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

StormBreaker said:


> Bhai aisi cheezen piyo gay to name green se pink hojaega


main to eid per soch raha tha


----------



## khansaheeb

Ghost Hobbit said:


> in 4 months all Indian will be vaccinated and this will be behind us.


Are they going to vaccinate them with gau mutra?


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

khansaheeb said:


> Are they going to vaccinate them with gau mutra?



T minus 3 days

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Beidou2020 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385821356885897218


Chinese people are very honorable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pangu

When clowns believe in their own lies, you can only congratulate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ayodhyapati said:


> was that BJP guy a central minister ? he is some ward level uneducated leader .
> lol i have many more such interesting videos and photographs which will burst your bubble , there are pakistani maulvis who are giving dum dua to patients in corona wards of pakistani hospital, they are giving free advice to treat corona , if i will post those here you will go crying to moderators for banning me


That is no where near to putting piss in someone's mouth


----------



## lonelyman

Song Hong said:


> View attachment 736659
> 
> 
> View attachment 736660
> 
> 
> View attachment 736661
> 
> 
> View attachment 736662



modi would rather donate vaccines out than save his own people. India is burning, but in his eyes, Indian's lives do not matter but his ego to compete with China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Song Hong




----------



## Dalit

MUMBAI: Airfares soared and demand for private jets boomed Friday as Indians who could afford it scrambled to escape a Covid surge before flights to the United Arab Emirates shut down.

All flights from the UAE to India -- one of the world's busiest air corridors -- will be suspended from Sunday as coronavirus cases in the South Asian nation reach record levels and overwhelm hospitals.

Price comparison websites showed one-way commercial flights from Mumbai to Dubai on Friday and Saturday costing as much as 80,000 rupees ($1,000), around 10 times the usual rate.

Tickets for the New Delhi to Dubai route were going for more than 50,000 rupees, five times the normal level.

No tickets were on offer from Sunday when the 10-day flight suspension comes into force.

For private jets, the amount of interest was "absolutely crazy", a spokesman for charter company Air Charter Service India told AFP.

ALSO READ: India sees record spike with over 3,46,786 new COVID-19 cases, 2,624 deaths

"We have 12 flights going to Dubai tomorrow and each flight is completely full," the spokesman said.

"I've fielded almost 80 enquiries for flying to Dubai today alone," said a spokesman for Enthral Aviation, another provider.

"We have requested more aircraft from abroad to meet the demand... It costs $38,000 to hire a 13-seater jet from Mumbai to Dubai, and $31,000 to hire a six-seater aircraft," he told AFP.

"People are making groups and arranging to share our jets just to get a seat... We've had some queries for Thailand but mostly the demand is for Dubai."

About 300 commercial flights a week usually operate between the UAE and India, according to local media.

The UAE is home to roughly 3.3 million Indians who make up a third of the population -- most of them in Dubai, one of the seven emirates that make up the federation. 

The UAE's General Civil Aviation Authority said those coming from India through other countries must stay in that third destination for at least 14 days.

UAE nationals and passengers in private jets are exempt from that requirement. Cargo flights are not affected.

On Friday a ban on arrivals to Britain from India also came into force, except for British and Irish citizens or third-country nationals with residency rights.

One-way flights from Mumbai or Delhi to London on Friday were priced at between 100,000 and 150,000 rupees, at least double the usual rate when booking at short notice.

Seats on routes to the United States were still available but with prices substantially higher, in some cases almost double the normal fare.









Airfares soar, private jets in demand as rich Indians flee Covid


Tickets for the New Delhi to Dubai route were going for more than 50,000 rupees, five times the normal level.




www.newindianexpress.com




The rich Indians are flying off to Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayodhyapati

Reichsmarschall said:


> That is no where near to putting piss in someone's mouth


uneducated people do it , what can you do ?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ayodhyapati said:


> what can you do


Don't put them in parliament?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

lonelyman said:


> modi would rather donate vaccines out than save his own people. India is burning, but in his eyes, Indian's lives do not matter but his ego to compete with China



strange 'democracy' where the opinions of foreigners are stated by the government to be much more important than the welfare of their own voters. even stranger when their own voters cheer this. I cannot understand this mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

*How the Modi Government Overestimated India’s Capacity to Make COVID Vaccines*


22/04/2021 



















Neeta Sanghi 




 

 

 

 



*Read Next*


 
*Watch | Centre Abdicating Duty Towards Vaccine Drive: K. Sujatha Rao*







_A notice about the shortage of COVID-19 seen at a vaccination centre in Mumbai, April 8, 2021. Photo: Reuters/Francis Mascarenhas_
The total number of COVID-19 vaccine doses administered around the world stood at 928.68 million on April 20, 2021, according to Our World in Data. India had administered 127.13 million doses, behind only the US, with 213.39 million, and China, 195.02 million. Some 40% of the US population, versus only 8% of the Indian population, had received at least one dose.
According to India’s Ministry of External Affairs, India had exported 66 million doses to 94 countries as of April 22. Of this, only 10.61 million were grants; the remainder had been exported by Serum Institute of India (SII), partly to meet its contract with the COVAX alliance and partly as direct sale to foreign countries.
India’s contribution to the global volume of doses of COVID-19 vaccines is 193 million, out of 929 million doses, which is 21%. This is in sharp contrast to a widely held belief in India, and abroad, that India will be the bulwark of COVID-19 vaccines for poor countries. The statistical basis of this belief is an oft repeated statement that India contributes 60% of the world’s production of vaccines.
This is an overestimation of India’s capacity. A 2019 report by the International Market Analysis Research and Consulting group stated that India “accounts for around 60% of the total vaccines supplied to *UNICEF*” (emphasis added). UNICEF caters largely to child vaccinations like DTP


, MMR, polio, etc. in the developing and underdeveloped worlds. Its requirement doesn’t include child and adult vaccinations in the developed world.


Nevertheless, this is still a sizeable contribution and a very commendable achievement of Indian vaccine manufacturers. But this high capacity is not easily convertible to making vaccines for the COVID-19 pandemic.


The current vaccine manufacturing strategy rests mainly on manufacturers’ ability to expeditiously switch their seasonal influenza vaccine manufacturing capacity into producing COVID-19 shots. Seasonal influenza vaccines, popularly known as the flu shot, are typically trivalent or tetravalent vaccines while pandemic vaccines are expected to be monovalent. This difference allows manufacturers to produce three- or four-times as many doses of COVID-19 vaccines as of flu shots.


But India has a low capacity to manufacture seasonal influenza vaccines, since the market for flu shots is largely restricted to developed countries.


In 2005, the WHO realised that the world was acutely short of vaccine manufacturing capacities in case a pandemic struck. It initiated the Global Action Plan (GAP) for influenza viruses, 2006-2016. The result has been a marked increase in global manufacturing capacity, due to WHO’s efforts and because pharmaceutical companies in the developed world increased their capacity to produce the flu shots.


The table below provides a summary of the capacities from 2006 to 2019 as estimated during periodic surveys conducted by WHO.









The 2019 survey was published in January 2021, during the COVID-19 pandemic – possibly the reason why it gives two estimates for pandemic vaccine manufacturing capacities, a best-case scenario of 8.31 billion doses and a more viable moderate estimate of 4.15 billion doses, both within a 12-month period.


The 2015 survey estimated the combined seasonal influenza vaccine manufacturing capacity of 13 manufacturers in lower- and middle income countries to be 200 million doses – about 14% of the global capacity – and of four manufacturers in upper- and middle-income countries to be 250 million doses (~17%). The majority capacity, almost 69%, is located with manufacturers in high-income countries.


The 2019 survey mentions that the manufacturers in LMICs increased their seasonal influenza vaccine manufacturing capacity by around 40 million doses, increasing their share to about 17% of the global capacity. It lists three Indian companies – CPL Biologicals Pvt. Ltd., SII and Zydus Cadila – as established influenza vaccine manufacturers.


In fact, SII was already a large vaccine manufacturer at the time, and benefited from grants and technical collaboration with the WHO under the GAP initiative. It developed capabilities to manufacture influenza vaccines by 2010 and is now the pillar of India’s COVID-19 vaccine production.


Assuming the bulk of the 240 million seasonal influenza dose capacity found in LMICs is in India, this would give India the capacity to produce under 700 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines in a year, using the moderate ratios used in the 2019 survey. This is a little lower than the combined production of Covishield (60 million per month), manufactured by SII, and Covaxin (5 million per month), manufactured by Bharat Biotech.


This analysis clearly explains why India’s contribution to the global output is only 21% – not 60%.


§


While vaccine manufacturing per se is a very complex and technical process, information of capacities is easily accessible and comprehensible. The Indian government should have taken the trouble to inform itself of the actual capacity in the country and conducted a detailed demand-supply planning exercise – the most fundamental of all tenets of managing any supply chain.


Doing so, it may have realised at the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic that India was woefully short of manufacturing capacity to vaccinate its own population. This critical activity was either not conducted or the gap between demand and supply was deemed unworthy of urgent action – both simply unpardonable.


It isn’t as if the government didn’t realise the importance of a vaccine. It facilitated emergency authorisation for Covishield and Covaxin in the first week of January 2021. At every step, it expressed a sense of national pride in the two vaccines, one of them indigenous. It placed great faith in the capability of the two indigenous manufacturers to deliver vaccines – a feat that both have accomplished to the best of their capacity.


An unfounded yet staunch belief that these manufacturers alone could meet India’s vaccine needs seems to have informed the Centre’s decision-making – something that Dr Lalit Kant, former head of the department of epidemiology and infectious diseases at the Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR), also acknowledged recently. This very belief allowed the Centre to export from India, though the bulk of these exports had been mandated by SII’s commitment to AstraZeneca.


The government banned exports formally only in the last week of March, after a clamour erupted over vaccine shortage within the country.


Also read: Brazil’s Health Regulator Anvisa Says Covaxin Doesn’t Meet Manufacturing Standards


The Indian government has also not been very welcoming of foreign manufacturers. In November 2020, health minister Harsh Vardhan publicly doubted the ability of Pfizer to manufacture vaccines in India and said “India may not need” them. These factors, along with concerns over price and a liability clause in case of adverse effects, possibly prompted Pfizer to withdraw its application for authorisation in January 2021, just weeks after having submitted it.


The government has behaved like a bully with its indigenous manufacturers. It beat them down to a price below the $3 tag that COVAX had determined as the minimum viable price for COVID-19 vaccines. It sanctioned a price of only Rs 150 per dose to SII and Rs 200 to Bharat Biotech, and released orders for small quantities to them just five days before the launch of the vaccination campaign, on January 16.


The government also didn’t support the manufacturers with funds, either through grants or as advance payments against future supplies. The manufacturers had to stockpile at their own risk. The government’s handling of supply planning and procurement of the vaccines should serve as a case study of how not to manage a supply chain in crisis situations.


After a ceaseless stream of complaints from state governments about vaccine shortage and the press’s numerous reports on vaccination centres that had been closed, the government realised it had a problem, though it didn’t admit it. It has however taken some corrective actions over the last few weeks in a bid to increase supply.


It constituted a six-member inter-ministerial panel on March 17, 2021, to facilitate capacity “augmentation of domestic vaccines” for COVID-19. This panel is also to review requests received from indigenous manufacturers to be allowed to manufacture COVID-19 vaccines by repurposing their facilities.


The government also approved a third vaccine, Russia’s Sputnik V, on April 13 – without waiting for the results of a bridging trial that Dr Reddy’s had started three months ago. The Russian Direct Investment Fund (RDIF) has signed agreements with six Indian companies to manufacture Sputnik V, and expects to produce approximately 850 million doses in India for distribution around the world. When and how much of this production will be available for India is yet to be estimated.


On April 12, the government decided to fast-track emergency approval of foreign vaccines in India without bridge trials provided the vaccines had already been approved for emergency use by regulatory authorities in the US, UK or Japan, or prequalified by WHO.


This was a tacit acknowledgement that India is not _atmanirbhar_ (self-reliant) in vaccines – a key plank of the government’s communication of its achievements.


Then, on April 19, the government agreed to give Rs 3,000 crore to SII and Rs 1,500 crore to Bharat Biotech to enhance their manufacturing capacities. This met a long-standing appeal from SII for funds. On the same day, the Centre announced a “liberalised and accelerated phase 3 strategy” to allow everyone above 18 years to be vaccinated from May 1.


In a major relief to the manufacturers, the government also allowed them to negotiate prices for half of their production with state governments and private entities, although this move has drawn criticism as well.


Barely a day after the new strategy was made public, SII announced revised prices for Covishield – Rs 400 per dose for state governments, Rs 600 per dose for private hospitals and Rs 150 per dose for the Centre for the current order. While still grappling with raw material shortages, the company expects that production will increase to about 100 million per month by July end.


Bharat Biotech hasn’t yet made a formal announcement on the price, although Krishna Ella, the company’s chairman and managing director, has said his company aims to produce 30 million doses per month and increase it soon to 70-75 million doses per month in the coming months.


Dr Reddy’s Labs told NDTV on April 21 that a few lakh doses of the imported Sputnik V vaccines should be available in India by May or June, at about Rs 750 per dose. But the company hasn’t indicated when locally made doses will become available.


This situation is still unfolding. At the moment, it seems we can’t expect any dramatic increase in the quantity of vaccines available, at least not in the next two or three months.


Also read: As the Gujarat Govt Downplays COVID-19 Crisis, People Suffer in Silence


An article in _The Print_ about the government’s “jugglery of numbers” quoted an anonymous public health expert comparing the Indian reaction with that of UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson. In short: In India, the government believed that we were doing well and stopped preparing.


It wouldn’t be an exaggeration to say that as far as vaccines are concerned, the Indian government has started preparing only now, when India’s second COVID-19 wave isn’t just well underway but has devolved into an absolute disaster. The information about capacity limitations was available from day one – but the government was blind-sided by its own rhetoric about not only being _atmanirbhar_ but also a saviour of the world.


It didn’t even look at the numbers and lost precious months that could have been spent shoring up domestic production capacity. Now, India has been reduced from being the “pharmacy of the world” to a desperate seeker of imported vaccines.


_Neeta Sanghi has over three decades’ experience in managing pharmaceutical supply chains. She is currently working on a book about the industry._









How the Modi Government Overestimated India’s Capacity to Make COVID Vaccines – The Wire Science







science.thewire.in

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Song Hong



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

FairAndUnbiased said:


> strange 'democracy' where the opinions of foreigners are stated by the government to be much more important than the welfare of their own voters. even stranger when their own voters cheer this. I cannot understand this mentality.



I’ve read on Twitter where Indians are saying they would let their fellow Indians die than accept oxygen from China.

US refuses to help India yet they consider the US as a god.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMC

So to summarize - the 60% figure is actually for vaccine supply provided to UNICEF, however Indian government and Indian public in general misrepresented that figure to suggest it's 60% of all global vaccine supply. The real number is closer to 20%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Song Hong

Beidou2020 said:


> I’ve read on Twitter where Indians are saying they would let their fellow Indians die than accept oxygen from China.
> 
> US refuses to help India yet they consider the US as a god.



Western media no longer has any credibility. 

They are the lowest and wretchest. 

China and Russia media has more credibility than Western media.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Beidou2020 said:


> I’ve read on Twitter where Indians are saying they would let their fellow Indians die than accept oxygen from China.
> 
> US refuses to help India yet they consider the US as a god.



sometimes I feel India is very intimidating in the same way that a crazy homeless guy breaking his hand punching a brick wall is. it's natural to fear an irrational man with little to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Modi was again walking tall chest forward. Celebrating way ahead of time. This is the price you pay for lies and arrogance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Song Hong

FairAndUnbiased said:


> sometimes I feel India is very intimidating in the same way that a crazy homeless guy breaking his hand punching a brick wall is. it's natural to fear an irrational man with little to lose.



These people cannot work and cant deliver what they commit. 

The only East Asian country than spread their legs to them is disgusting Singapore.

Nobody can be more sicko than Sinkies leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Now the Indian politician want to beat doctors... Shame!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

i remember gen asif ghafoor bari baat nhi kerni chayee 

here is situation of world vaccine guru . not any country have such situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Dalit

It is a colossal Modi made disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Dalit

Country was living in a false sense of security before a huge wave of coronavirus hit

BY MICHAEL HEAD, UNIVERSITY OF SOUTHAMPTON, DANIEL SMITH
08:13, 24 APR 2021

There have been many predictions about how many people have had COVID-19 and whether or not this or that country has reached herd immunity. We have seen this before in Manaus, Brazil, and in India. The optimism is alas always misplaced and occasionally used irresponsibly.

We have seen approaches to naturally acquired herd immunity proposed as high-profile ideas for public policy in the UK and internationally, such as the Great Barrington declaration. These proposals have been widely decried by health experts, including in the John Snow memorandum. The World Health Organization described the idea as “scientifically problematic and unethical”.

There is no doubt that a humanitarian emergency is unfolding in India right now. India is a catastrophic example of a population that has certainly not reached herd immunity against COVID-19. The stories of a collapsing health system are numerous, with reports of a lack of oxygen for hospitalised patients and bodies burning on pyres in the streets.

India has locally made vaccines, which are being rolled out, including the AstraZeneca vaccine. But the proportion of the population that is immunised is still very low, and alas, there are more than enough susceptible people for the virus to keep spreading.


The numbers are stark too. The Financial Times put together a sobering review of the data, with unwanted new world records being set for new confirmed cases in one day. One of the most worrying aspects is the level of under-counting that will be happening.

The test positivity rate (the proportion of people tested for COVID that return a positive test) in India is high – around 18%. This is well above the WHO threshold of 10%, suggesting that a lot of positive cases are being missed because of a lack of testing capacity and timely reporting.

Indeed, one of the key concerns is the lack of high-quality real-time data to give an informed picture of the scenarios that are unfolding in India. The numbers of deaths are starting to rise on a steep trajectory, and that graph will surely soar further over the next few weeks.

When there was speculation around a possible reaching of herd immunity, India was relatively becalmed with much lower levels of COVID-19, vaccines becoming available and a pandemic that was appeared to be under control in South East Asia.

So what changed all that? There has been a lot of focus on the B1617 variant, which was first detected in India. There is still a lot to learn about this variant, such as whether it is more transmissible and thus contributing to an increased community transmission. It is a plausible theory, but as yet unknown.

But it is the mixing of susceptible populations that ultimately drives the transmission of respiratory infectious diseases. There were bold declarations from senior political figures, with Health Minister, Harsh Vardhan, saying in early March that India was in “the pandemic end game”.

Super-spreading events

Since then, there have been mass gatherings in India. In March and April, there were state-level elections across several Indian states, which comes with associated campaigning and population mixing. Fans attended the international cricket matches between India and England, with full stadiums and few wearing masks. And there have been several large religious festivals, such as the Kumbh Mela, an event that occurs once every 12 years and is attended by millions.

There are recent examples from China, Saudi Arabia and Israel where key religious calendar events have been cancelled or scaled-back, to reduce the mixing of infectious and susceptible people during the pandemic. This includes the Hajj and Chinese New Year.

India may have scaled back on their celebrations a little, but millions have been gathering for Kumbh Mela across different sites, and thousands of new coronavirus cases are already confirmed in revellers.

Knock-on effects

The Serum Institute of India is one of the most important buildings in the world at the moment. It is producing the AstraZeneca vaccine in large numbers, and is a key provider to many countries including the Covax Initiative. However, exports from India have fallen in recent weeks and it would not be a surprise to see the Indian government move to keep even more of the precious vaccines within India.

This will affect the supply for other lower-income countries. There will be a significant knock-on effect from the humanitarian crisis within India that sustains the pandemic for even longer. It shows how reliance on few manufacturing sites for such vital products is vulnerable to lethal consequences.

This highlights the importance of global preparedness. When the fire service is summoned to the burning building, it has already bought and fitted the hose beforehand. Public health fire-fighting during the pandemic is close to impossible when the main tool to put out the fires (vaccines) is not available for the first 12 months and in short supply thereafter.

The world needs all the vaccines it can get, so factors such as equity of distribution and public confidence have to be addressed to ensure that AstraZeneca and other vaccines are made available far and wide and not just to wealthy countries.

For while countries around the world look on, we may easily have “the next India” just around the corner. How much excess death must we see before global cooperations overcome the “me first” approaches from the wealthier countries?









Covid surge in India is 'catastrophic example' of how not to tackle pandemic


Country was living in a false sense of security before a huge wave of coronavirus hit




www.walesonline.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Imran Khan

its funny those countries get free vaccine having too much stock now but indians do not have . modi banged india this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ayodhyapati

Imran Khan said:


> its funny those countries get free vaccine having too much stock now but indians do not have . modi banged india this time



meanwhile 









PM Imran calls in army to support police in enforcing SOPs as Covid-19 cases surge


Appeals to nation to follow standard operating procedures to curb virus spread.



www.dawn.com


----------



## Imran Khan

ayodhyapati said:


> meanwhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Imran calls in army to support police in enforcing SOPs as Covid-19 cases surge
> 
> 
> Appeals to nation to follow standard operating procedures to curb virus spread.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


its really great he is not modi type chai wala got a big seat . he learning from india how not to handle corona . 

i was mad if he allow gathering he is imposing tight SOPs you have objection ? 
i wish you have pm like him many thousands people will alive today in india . pakistan is world 5th largest population with such a very low deaths . imran khan is an example how to handle corona .

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Musings

Dalit said:


> Country was living in a false sense of security before a huge wave of coronavirus hit
> 
> BY MICHAEL HEAD, UNIVERSITY OF SOUTHAMPTON, DANIEL SMITH
> 08:13, 24 APR 2021
> 
> There have been many predictions about how many people have had COVID-19 and whether or not this or that country has reached herd immunity. We have seen this before in Manaus, Brazil, and in India. The optimism is alas always misplaced and occasionally used irresponsibly.
> 
> We have seen approaches to naturally acquired herd immunity proposed as high-profile ideas for public policy in the UK and internationally, such as the Great Barrington declaration. These proposals have been widely decried by health experts, including in the John Snow memorandum. The World Health Organization described the idea as “scientifically problematic and unethical”.
> 
> There is no doubt that a humanitarian emergency is unfolding in India right now. India is a catastrophic example of a population that has certainly not reached herd immunity against COVID-19. The stories of a collapsing health system are numerous, with reports of a lack of oxygen for hospitalised patients and bodies burning on pyres in the streets.
> 
> India has locally made vaccines, which are being rolled out, including the AstraZeneca vaccine. But the proportion of the population that is immunised is still very low, and alas, there are more than enough susceptible people for the virus to keep spreading.
> 
> 
> The numbers are stark too. The Financial Times put together a sobering review of the data, with unwanted new world records being set for new confirmed cases in one day. One of the most worrying aspects is the level of under-counting that will be happening.
> 
> The test positivity rate (the proportion of people tested for COVID that return a positive test) in India is high – around 18%. This is well above the WHO threshold of 10%, suggesting that a lot of positive cases are being missed because of a lack of testing capacity and timely reporting.
> 
> Indeed, one of the key concerns is the lack of high-quality real-time data to give an informed picture of the scenarios that are unfolding in India. The numbers of deaths are starting to rise on a steep trajectory, and that graph will surely soar further over the next few weeks.
> 
> When there was speculation around a possible reaching of herd immunity, India was relatively becalmed with much lower levels of COVID-19, vaccines becoming available and a pandemic that was appeared to be under control in South East Asia.
> 
> So what changed all that? There has been a lot of focus on the B1617 variant, which was first detected in India. There is still a lot to learn about this variant, such as whether it is more transmissible and thus contributing to an increased community transmission. It is a plausible theory, but as yet unknown.
> 
> But it is the mixing of susceptible populations that ultimately drives the transmission of respiratory infectious diseases. There were bold declarations from senior political figures, with Health Minister, Harsh Vardhan, saying in early March that India was in “the pandemic end game”.
> 
> Super-spreading events
> 
> Since then, there have been mass gatherings in India. In March and April, there were state-level elections across several Indian states, which comes with associated campaigning and population mixing. Fans attended the international cricket matches between India and England, with full stadiums and few wearing masks. And there have been several large religious festivals, such as the Kumbh Mela, an event that occurs once every 12 years and is attended by millions.
> 
> There are recent examples from China, Saudi Arabia and Israel where key religious calendar events have been cancelled or scaled-back, to reduce the mixing of infectious and susceptible people during the pandemic. This includes the Hajj and Chinese New Year.
> 
> India may have scaled back on their celebrations a little, but millions have been gathering for Kumbh Mela across different sites, and thousands of new coronavirus cases are already confirmed in revellers.
> 
> Knock-on effects
> 
> The Serum Institute of India is one of the most important buildings in the world at the moment. It is producing the AstraZeneca vaccine in large numbers, and is a key provider to many countries including the Covax Initiative. However, exports from India have fallen in recent weeks and it would not be a surprise to see the Indian government move to keep even more of the precious vaccines within India.
> 
> This will affect the supply for other lower-income countries. There will be a significant knock-on effect from the humanitarian crisis within India that sustains the pandemic for even longer. It shows how reliance on few manufacturing sites for such vital products is vulnerable to lethal consequences.
> 
> This highlights the importance of global preparedness. When the fire service is summoned to the burning building, it has already bought and fitted the hose beforehand. Public health fire-fighting during the pandemic is close to impossible when the main tool to put out the fires (vaccines) is not available for the first 12 months and in short supply thereafter.
> 
> The world needs all the vaccines it can get, so factors such as equity of distribution and public confidence have to be addressed to ensure that AstraZeneca and other vaccines are made available far and wide and not just to wealthy countries.
> 
> For while countries around the world look on, we may easily have “the next India” just around the corner. How much excess death must we see before global cooperations overcome the “me first” approaches from the wealthier countries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid surge in India is 'catastrophic example' of how not to tackle pandemic
> 
> 
> Country was living in a false sense of security before a huge wave of coronavirus hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.walesonline.co.uk



Bro
USA Brazil and now India. The 3 countries with leaders that simply tried brushing this under the carpet have suffered the worst. India is having a monumental humanitarian crisis which is simply heartbreaking. Modi has another failure at his door step.


ayodhyapati said:


> meanwhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Imran calls in army to support police in enforcing SOPs as Covid-19 cases surge
> 
> 
> Appeals to nation to follow standard operating procedures to curb virus spread.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


Deflection won’t help India’s plight - why are you obsessed with deflection?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Living in delusion is the hallmark of the Ehl-I Dunya....

Human beings are asleep, when they die they wake up - Hazret-I Ali (RA)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## crankthatskunk

See these scenes, how dire is the situation in India due to Covid-19.

Sadly, Indians, especially Indians on this forum are still living in la la land.
I would say misplaced nationalism and fake infusions of "SupaPowa" and "Richest Country in the World" had Indians blinded and with smoke filled brains.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385798555798052867

Reactions: Sad Sad:
4


----------



## Kingslayerr

ayodhyapati said:


> meanwhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Imran calls in army to support police in enforcing SOPs as Covid-19 cases surge
> 
> 
> Appeals to nation to follow standard operating procedures to curb virus spread.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


Yes this is a great example of how to tackle covid. Use your institutions to implement SOPs and Lockdowns. Learn from this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

ayodhyapati said:


> meanwhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Imran calls in army to support police in enforcing SOPs as Covid-19 cases surge
> 
> 
> Appeals to nation to follow standard operating procedures to curb virus spread.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com



LOL no one wants to end up like you shattering records.


Kingslayerr said:


> Yes this is a great example of how to tackle covid. Use your institutions to implement SOPs and Lockdowns. Learn from this.



Exactly. We don't falsely the promise the world how we are going to beat the virus on the world's behalf LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayodhyapati

Kingslayerr said:


> Yes this is a great example of how to tackle covid. Use your institutions to implement SOPs and Lockdowns. Learn from this.


deploy army to impose lockdown ?


----------



## Vapnope

ayodhyapati said:


> meanwhile


In almost every thread you are constantly bringing Pakistan's inability to produce vaccines and Chinese being the culprit, pls tell me how this is going to help the people dying on roads? I don't think you have any sympathy for your own people because you are more concerned to take jabs at Pakistan.


ayodhyapati said:


> deploy army to implement lockdown ?


Yes. Don't act surprised when you found out that India also employed her army in the time of disaster or Army was called in during Capitol Hill riots..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

crankthatskunk said:


> See these scenes, how dire is the situation in India due to Covid-19.
> 
> Sadly, Indians, especially Indians on this forum are still living in la la land.
> I would say misplaced nationalism and fake infusions of "SupaPowa" and "Richest Country in the World" had Indians blinded and with smoke filled brains.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385798555798052867


It’s not happening!! It’s so surrealistic....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Imran Khan said:


> its really great he is not modi type chai wala got a big seat . he learning from india how not to handle corona .
> 
> i was mad if he allow gathering he is imposing tight SOPs you have objection ?
> i wish you have pm like him many thousands people will alive today in india . pakistan is world 5th largest population with such a very low deaths . imran khan is an example how to handle corona .



oh please. He will smart vaccinate the country and finish us off.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

crankthatskunk said:


> See these scenes, how dire is the situation in India due to Covid-19.
> 
> Sadly, Indians, especially Indians on this forum are still living in la la land.
> I would say misplaced nationalism and fake infusions of "SupaPowa" and "Richest Country in the World" had Indians blinded and with smoke filled brains.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385798555798052867



This looks like apocalyptic, a total failure of covid-19 handling by Modi and fascists.

Indians are hardwired to delusions and Bollywood fantasy, lives in constant denials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kingslayerr

ayodhyapati said:


> deploy army to impose lockdown ?


Why not? People listen to the army, they respect the very institution so WHY NOT? You use army to implement curfew why not lockdown? Army is trained for these things, i mean professional armies, not yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

ayodhyapati said:


> deploy army to impose lockdown ?


If that's what it takes, absolutely.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Ghost Hobbit said:


> oh please. He will smart vaccinate the country and finish us off.


Go out and help your people, in any way instead of writing useless comments, look at the above video of Twitter post.

Do something..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ayodhyapati

N.Siddiqui said:


> Go out and help your people, in any way instead of writing useless comments, look at the above video of Twitter post.
> 
> Do something..



twitter post by imran riaz is propaganda , he is blaming covid pandemic on kashmir problem , what an idiot ,can anybody tell this fool why pakistanis are dying of covid . we are doing our best without free medicines or vaccines .


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

N.Siddiqui said:


> Go out and help your people, in any way instead of writing useless comments, look at the above video of Twitter post.
> 
> Do something..



You should be more concerned about your own country now. The 7 day average is 20% up today, was 13% up yesterday


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Ghost Hobbit said:


> You should be more concerned about your own country now. The 7 day average is 20% up today, was 13% up yesterday


You're a BJP media bot working on 2.5 rupee per comment.

Keep doing this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

I have to admit the business acumen of the Arabs! Even if the oil dries up they have the the abundance of the wealthy Indians....


----------



## Han Patriot

Jackdaws said:


> Lest we forget, the virus originated in China. The Chinese spread it around the world to begin with, hid the facts and continue to obfuscate about it. So yes, I'd trust the Indian vaccines.


It can originate from timbuktu, but you were given 3 months headstart


CAPRICORN-88 said:


> *A COVID triple-mutant found in India could be much more deadly, and may be resistant to existing vaccines*
> cteh@businessinsider.com (Cheryl Teh)
> 7 hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Amarjeet Kumar Singh/Anadolu Agency via Getty ImagesMedics attend to COVID-19 patients at Shehnai Banquet Hall, temporarily converted into an isolation ward, as coronavirus cases surge across the country in New Delhi, India. Amarjeet Kumar Singh/Anadolu Agency via Getty Images
> 
> A new threat has emerged in India's fight against COVID - a triple mutant variant of the virus.
> The mutant strain was found in samples in Bengal, and may have evolved from preexisting double mutations.
> Researchers in India say this new threat could potentially affect vaccine efficacy, but more studies need to be done.
> See more stories on Insider's business page.
> As India contends with its second major wave of COVID cases and a double-mutated variant of the virus, it now faces a new threat - a triple-mutant variant.
> Scientists found two triple-mutant varieties in patient samples in four states: Maharashtra, Delhi, West Bengal, and Chhattisgarh. Researchers in the country have dubbed it the "Bengal strain" and say it has the potential to be even more infectious than the double-mutant variant.
> This is because three COVID variants have merged to form a new, possibly deadlier variant.
> The Times of India spoke to Vinod Scaria, a researcher at the CSIR-Institute of Genomics and Integrative Biology in India, who said that the triple mutant was also an "immune escape variant" - a strain that helps the virus attach to human cells and hide from the immune system.
> 
> He added that it could have evolved from the double-mutant variant - which experts say is likely behind the recent surge of COVID in the country.
> 
> Sreedhar Chinnaswamy, a researcher from the National Institute of Biomedical Genomics in India, told the Times of India that the variant also carried the E484K mutation, a characteristic found in both the South African and Brazilian variants.
> 
> "In other words, you may not be safe from this variant even if you were previously infected by another strain, or even if you have been vaccinated," said Chinnaswamy.
> 
> Paul Tambyah, a professor of medicine at the National University of Singapore, said that the good news, however, is that there is currently no concrete evidence that the new triple mutation is more deadly or transmissible.
> 
> "Singapore researchers have done some work trying to link the mutations with clinical outcomes and transmissibility and have found no link between more severity or more transmissibility with newer mutants compared with the original lineages of SARS-CoV2," Tambyah said.
> 
> Other scientists studying COVID have detected quadruple and quintuple mutants in samples as well, he said, without it necessarily affecting how well vaccines work.
> 
> "There is good data suggesting that the immune system, not just antibodies, can respond to multiple different mutants," Tambyah said.
> 
> This new threat is, still, worrying, as India's healthcare system has already reached a breaking point as it grapples with the second wave of COVID cases. Hospitals across the country are dealing with critical shortages of medical oxygen supplies. Yesterday, six hospitals in the country reportedly ran out of oxygen as the country grappled with a sudden surge in patients.
> 
> Oxygen supplies have been diverted from shipbreaking facilities and steel plants. Still, hospitals remain overwhelmed - with some desperate families even resorting to stealing oxygen cylinders from hospitals to keep their family members alive.
> 
> India recorded a daily high of 314,835 COVID cases on Thursday, but that worldwide record was broken within 24 hours when the country announced that it recorded 332,730 new cases and 2,263 deaths on Friday. The country now has over 16 million COVID cases, second only to the US's record of 32 million cases.


If this is true, India is as good as fcked.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

N.Siddiqui said:


> You're a BJP media bot working on 2.5 rupee per comment.
> 
> Keep doing this...



t minus 3 days


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ayodhyapati said:


> twitter post by imran riaz is propaganda , he is blaming covid pandemic on kashmir problem , what an idiot ,can anybody tell this fool why pakistanis are dying of covid . we are doing our best without free medicines or vaccines .


You're another BJP bot...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Beidou2020 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385821356885897218


So you don't actually have any proof or source? It was just a Communist Propaganda leaflet?


FairAndUnbiased said:


> sometimes I feel India is very intimidating in the same way that a crazy homeless guy breaking his hand punching a brick wall is. it's natural to fear an irrational man with little to lose.


Chinese expertise on crazy homeless guys must be respected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Han Patriot said:


> If this is true, India is as good as fcked.



This is what I thought too.

If this variant is even more deadly and resistant to vaccines, India is in big trouble.


----------



## maverick1977

Jackdaws said:


> Would still trust Indian vaccines over the Chinese ones.


i wont even trust the quality of Gao Mutra coming from India, lol 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

From the video I posted it is very clear that the Indian government and BJP goons are misleading Indian nation and the international community. 

The infections and death figures both are highly objectionable. The Indian government is trying to hide the real figures. 

If this is the condition on one or two isolated streets, what is the condition all around the country!! 
We also know that far more bodies , death from Covid-19 are brought to cremation places than shown by the Government.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Ghost Hobbit said:


> oh please. He will smart vaccinate the country and finish us off.


he is doing well far better then vacciene guru


----------



## xyx007

Laughing stocks when india master showed middle finger during need of hours.



https://t.co/kT7CxyuvKZ


----------



## IblinI

crankthatskunk said:


> See these scenes, how dire is the situation in India due to Covid-19.
> 
> Sadly, Indians, especially Indians on this forum are still living in la la land.
> I would say misplaced nationalism and fake infusions of "SupaPowa" and "Richest Country in the World" had Indians blinded and with smoke filled brains.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385798555798052867


still no masks?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

BJP parliamentarian has claimed that novel coronavirus will be destroyed as soon as Ram temple in Ayodhya is built.

BJP MP from Dausa Lok Sabha constituency in Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena has claimed that the solution to the Covid-19 pandemic is the construction of Ram Temple.

"Hum tom aadhyatmik shakti ke pujari hain, aadhyatmik shakti ke hisab se chalte hain. Mandir bante hi corona bhag jayega [We are believers and followers of spiritual powers. Coronavirus will be destroyed as soon as Ram Temple is built], BJP MP Jaskaur Meena said.


Jaskaur Meena's statement comes days after a similar claim made by her party colleague and BJP MLA in Madhya Pradesh Rameshwar Sharma.

Sharma, who is MP protem speaker, had said that coronavirus pandemic will end with the beginning of Ram Temple construction in Ayodhya.

The construction of Ram Temple in Ayodhya is set to begin on August 5 with a bhoomi pujan or groundbreaking ceremony, which is expected to be attended by Prime Minister Narendra Modi and 200 guests.

The bhoomi pujan was first scheduled to be held on April 30, but was postponed due to Covid-19 outbreak.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288001469740797952








Corona will be destroyed as soon as Ram temple is built: BJP MP


BJP MP from Dausa Lok Sabha constituency in Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena has claimed that the solution to the Covid-19 pandemic is the construction of Ram Temple.




www.indiatoday.in

Reactions: Haha Haha:
17 | Wow Wow:
5 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Vapnope

The best part is that there are millions who would believe it.
Next: China will be destroyed if we made temple on Taj mahal

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274837453124308993
this is the song for it too isn't it? its got the beat to it very catchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Reichsmarschall said:


> BJP parliamentarian has claimed that novel coronavirus will be destroyed as soon as Ram temple in Ayodhya is built.
> 
> BJP MP from Dausa Lok Sabha constituency in Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena has claimed that the solution to the Covid-19 pandemic is the construction of Ram Temple.
> 
> "Hum tom aadhyatmik shakti ke pujari hain, aadhyatmik shakti ke hisab se chalte hain. Mandir bante hi corona bhag jayega [We are believers and followers of spiritual powers. Coronavirus will be destroyed as soon as Ram Temple is built], BJP MP Jaskaur Meena said.
> 
> 
> Jaskaur Meena's statement comes days after a similar claim made by her party colleague and BJP MLA in Madhya Pradesh Rameshwar Sharma.
> 
> Sharma, who is MP protem speaker, had said that coronavirus pandemic will end with the beginning of Ram Temple construction in Ayodhya.
> 
> The construction of Ram Temple in Ayodhya is set to begin on August 5 with a bhoomi pujan or groundbreaking ceremony, which is expected to be attended by Prime Minister Narendra Modi and 200 guests.
> 
> The bhoomi pujan was first scheduled to be held on April 30, but was postponed due to Covid-19 outbreak.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288001469740797952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corona will be destroyed as soon as Ram temple is built: BJP MP
> 
> 
> BJP MP from Dausa Lok Sabha constituency in Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena has claimed that the solution to the Covid-19 pandemic is the construction of Ram Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiatoday.in



Yaar, is the news? You will find such idiots in all religions.


----------



## Jackdaws

maverick1977 said:


> i wont even trust the quality of Gao Mutra coming from India, lol 😂


You can trust that from wherever you like - I have no issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Beidou2020 said:


> This is what I thought too.
> 
> If this variant is even more deadly and resistant to vaccines, India is in big trouble.


You are living in lala land, sooner or later it will be in your doorsteps; we will see how you cope.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Yaar, is the news? You will find such idiots in all religions.


But the problem is this idiot is a parliamentarian and has the power to decide fate of millions of other people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Imran Khan said:


> its not the time to mock them we should have some humanity . i know its hard but try it please


Sorry Bro, but extremely difficult. THESE are the same barbarians, who lynch people on the assumption of consuming beef, or of being a lower caste.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

some best fastest counstruction companies need here to save the damn world . if china can build 30 story building in 3 dyas they can make this temple with in a week .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Blacklight said:


> Sorry Bro, but extremely difficult. THESE are the same barbarians, who lynch people on the assumption of consuming beef, or of being a lower caste.


giry hoy dushman ko marna hamari shaan nhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avatar

This is real national prime time entertainment.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Reichsmarschall said:


> But the problem is this idiot is a parliamentarian and has the power to decide fate of millions of other people.



Arrre yaar! even found in your parliament. Should I need to tell the name?

These people are actually "nothing" but get elected due to the face of Modi or Imran (main leader) in the parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rambro

Political mileage is all they think about?
No wonder india is in its current state

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## koolio

This is where the major problem lies in Shining Hindustan,lead by Ignorant and illetrate politicians that feed lies to the public not heeding SOPs is a recipe for disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

Global anti-intellectualism

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Imran Khan said:


> giry hoy dushman ko marna hamari shaan nhi


Absolutely! But its not us that is beating the shit out of them. What they sowed, they are reaping now. All on their own! 

We are just asking them to repent and become good HUMANS, from Hanumans. Their confused as shit national psyche, has cost them dearly.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Arrre yaar! even found in your parliament. Should I need to tell the name?
> 
> These people are actually "nothing" but get elected due to the face of Modi or Imran (main leader) in the parliament.


Our idiots also face backlash when they say stupid stuff.

This guy is very famous in Pakistan but people literally dragged him through mud when he linked covid with female dressing.








Cleric under fire for linking women to Covid-19


ISLAMABAD: Maulana Tariq Jameel’s statement linking “women’s immodesty” to coronavirus spread in Pakistan...



www.dawn.com






Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274837453124308993
> this is the song for it too isn't it? its got the beat to it very catchy.


Their propaganda videos are so lame it's like they hire toddler to do their PR.
Muslim videos on the other hand are 🔥🔥🔥





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2560757974231560&id=100008921462178






__
https://www.reddit.com/r/chutyapa/comments/mupgg5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Shri Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena is partially right, To destroy triple-mutant version of Corona, India should rebuild three temples. Second temple should be reconstructed in place of Taj Mahal, not sure about third.


----------



## Han Patriot

Beidou2020 said:


> This is what I thought too.
> 
> If this variant is even more deadly and resistant to vaccines, India is in big trouble.


Could help explain why it was spiking like hell and the deaths seems to affect younger ppl too. Alot of countries are banning Indians nowadays. This will fck their economy for a good 2 years. Meanwhile China is growing at 18%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Reichsmarschall said:


> "Hum tom aadhyatmik shakti ke pujari hain, aadhyatmik shakti ke hisab se chalte hain. Mandir bante hi corona bhag jayega [We are believers and followers of spiritual powers.



"Ajju Hindustani" was the right-hand man of BJP's CM of Uttar Pradesh, Yogi Adityanath. Ajju contracted Corona and he too believed in "spiritual powers" instead of modern medicine. He prayed and prayed and died. So did his sister and mother. I quote this article :


> Ajju Hindustani’, a leader of the Hindu Yuva Vahini, who had declared prize money of 11,000 rupees to “catch” members of Tablighi Jamaat, passed away due to Covid-19. His mother and sister also passed away due to COIVD-19.
> 
> Hindu Yuva Vahini is a right-wing Hindu organization founded by Yogi Adityanath, which operates outside of the BJP in Uttar Pradesh, as his personal force.
> 
> Ajju Hindustani or Ajay Srivastav was a member of the Hindu Yuva Vahini and was one of Yogi’s favorite members. He was locally known as ‘Yogi’s Hanuman’.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ajju Hindustani announces that Hindu Yuva Vahini will award 11,000 Rs to whosoever will bring jamaatis to the administration
> 
> The Tablighi Jamaat meeting took place in mid-March much before COVID19 lockdown or COVID scare was there. Even after the organisers of the meeting informed the Delhi government about their situation during the lockdown, no action was taken. But the media blew the news when the Modi government was getting lot go flak for its harsh lockdown and migrant crisis.
> 
> In Tablighi Jamaat, the media got a perfect villain to cover up all the central government´s failure. What followed was a massive coordinated attempt supported by law enforcement and media narratives to blame and demonize Muslims for the spread of the Coronavirus. This was at a time when the government had not enforced any rules to deal with the pandemic and international flights were still being allowed.
> 
> A number of fake news items were run, about how Muslims were demanding biryani in hospitals, harassing nurses, and making obscene gestures and spitting, that they were terrorists, and so on and so forth. All of these news items were debunked.
> 
> Ajju Hindustani was one of the most vocal leaders of this communal campaign and claimed that Muslims, be it Tablighi Jamaat attendees or Rohingya refugees, had created a plot to spread the disease.
> 
> Not only had he announced a reward of 11,000 rupees for anyone who could give the Hindu Yuva Vahini any information regarding Tablighi Jamaat attendees, but he also claimed that havans and pujas will curb the spread of Covid-19 and the ghee used in puja will cure the disease.
> 
> After Ajju was found to be COVID positive on July 19, he also conducted one of these pujas for himself. Well, the ritual did not work, and he passed away on July 30th. Unfortunately, his mother and sister also passed away due to Covid-19, and various other members of his family also got infected by the virus as well.
> 
> It is important to recognize the inequality of narratives about a Muslim gathering that took place much before any lockdown versus the numerous pujas, establishment of temples, and so on that have been conducted even as the numbers of COVID infections and deaths are on the rise. As we see some of the biggest promoters of violent Islamophobic rhetoric contract the disease one by one, it is becoming clear that this is a disease that is not the responsibility of the oppressed communities of the country.






Reichsmarschall said:


> Coronavirus will be destroyed as soon as Ram Temple is built], BJP MP Jaskaur Meena said.



There are a few million temples in India, some of them Ram temples. Why didn't Corona get destroyed ?



Reichsmarschall said:


> Our idiots also face backlash when they say stupid stuff.
> 
> This guy is very famous in Pakistan but people literally dragged him through mud when he linked covid with female dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleric under fire for linking women to Covid-19
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Maulana Tariq Jameel’s statement linking “women’s immodesty” to coronavirus spread in Pakistan...
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com



There was a thread about that here and Tariq Jameel was vociferously defended by some members and I was trolled by some of them including the notorious @Areesh.


----------



## StraightEdge

Yea, if we build 5 more temples, we all will become Einsteins with 8 pack abs. 10 more will vanish pakistan. checkmate folks!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Imran Khan said:


> some best fastest counstruction companies need here to save the damn world . if china can build 30 story building in 3 dyas they can make this temple with in a week .




No you need stone cut sculptures...they take their own time...Best construction methods these days for Hindu temples are done by Swaminarayan group


----------



## IbnAbdullah

Salaam




Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274837453124308993
> this is the song for it too isn't it? its got the beat to it very catchy.



Are the video and audio both legit?


----------



## Longhorn

Sugarcane said:


> Shri Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena is partially right, To destroy triple-mutant version of Corona, India should rebuild three temples. Second temple should be reconstructed in place of Taj Mahal, not sure about third.


The largest temple will be reconstructed in place of your parliament building.
You're already a long way down that road.


----------



## Beast

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Yaar, is the news? You will find such idiots in all religions.


No.. only in india.


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> There was a thread about that here and Tariq Jameel was vociferously defended by some members and I was trolled by some of them including the notorious @Areesh.



I still defend what Tariq Jameel said 

But you won't get it since you are neither a proper Muslim nor someone with a good IQ to comprehend these issues

To tum rehnai do. Tum sai nahi ho paye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## IbnAbdullah

Salaam




Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> No you need stone cut sculptures...they take their own time...Best construction methods these days for Hindu temples are done by Swaminarayan group




Stone sculptures or stone cut sculptures? Do the idols need to be constructed using a certain method? 

I've seen pictures of gold idols as well, so I thought the idols could be of any materials. Are there restrictions about the materials and methods? Thank for answering.


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

IbnAbdullah said:


> Salaam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stone sculptures or stone cut sculptures? Do the idols need to be constructed using a certain method?
> 
> I've seen pictures of gold idols as well, so I thought the idols could be of any materials. Are there restrictions about the materials and methods? Thank for answering.





I think each region or sect has their own style...terracotta style in Bengal, Marble Style in Rajasthan, stone sculptures in Gujarat etc etc....Pure stone cut temples made from a single piece of rock or mountain are not being made anymore...what happens is smaller pieces of stone are cut down to various designs and scupltures, transported and then fit together


Most prominent are the Neo-Hindu architecture from Swaminarayan group...just as Neo-Ottoman or Gulf Arab style architecture attract the most money in modern Mosque construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> No you need stone cut sculptures...they take their own time...Best construction methods these days for Hindu temples are done by Swaminarayan group


its mean no hope of end corona ?


----------



## Path-Finder

IbnAbdullah said:


> Salaam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the video and audio both legit?


I cannot confirm either. but both audio video are legit in their own entities!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Imran Khan said:


> its mean no hope of end corona ?




Corona will be with us 2-3 years...I hope they impose emergency and scrape all elections till 2025...also scrap all religious gatherings ...Kumbha Mela and West Bengal elections exploded the situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Corona will be with us 2-3 years...I hope they impose emergency and scrape all elections till 2025...also scrap all religious gatherings ...Kumbha Mela and West Bengal elections exploded the situation


bhai ye kya bakwaas hai 2 saal phly bhi yehi bolty thy ke 2-3 saal corona rahy ga aaj bhi yehei bolty hain


----------



## Sugarcane

Longhorn said:


> The largest temple will be reconstructed in place of your parliament building.
> You're already a long way down that road.



I am not fan of politics, democrazy sh!t and ok with destroying parliament and building temple in place of it, but I don't think it will help Hindustan because we already built world's largest temple for Sikhs but situation of Corona became worse in Hindustan.


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Imran Khan said:


> bhai ye kya bakwaas hai 2 saal phly bhi yehi bolty thy ke 2-3 saal corona rahy ga aaj bhi yehei bolty hain




2 saal pehle kab Corona shuru hua? it's been just over 13 months that Corona is with us globally


----------



## Imran Khan

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> 2 saal pehle kab Corona shuru hua? it's been just over 13 months that Corona is with us globally


bhai main to thaak gya mery ko lagta hai corona 20 saal se jheel raha hoon

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Maira La

ayodhyapati said:


> uneducated people do it , what can you do ?



Why are you offended though? You support pouring holy cow urine on people's mouth while they are in coma?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

Reichsmarschall said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/mwpife



disgusting 🤮

I hope they don’t give it to Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ayodhyapati

Reichsmarschall said:


> BJP parliamentarian has claimed that novel coronavirus will be destroyed as soon as Ram temple in Ayodhya is built.
> 
> BJP MP from Dausa Lok Sabha constituency in Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena has claimed that the solution to the Covid-19 pandemic is the construction of Ram Temple.
> 
> "Hum tom aadhyatmik shakti ke pujari hain, aadhyatmik shakti ke hisab se chalte hain. Mandir bante hi corona bhag jayega [We are believers and followers of spiritual powers. Coronavirus will be destroyed as soon as Ram Temple is built], BJP MP Jaskaur Meena said.
> 
> 
> Jaskaur Meena's statement comes days after a similar claim made by her party colleague and BJP MLA in Madhya Pradesh Rameshwar Sharma.
> 
> Sharma, who is MP protem speaker, had said that coronavirus pandemic will end with the beginning of Ram Temple construction in Ayodhya.
> 
> The construction of Ram Temple in Ayodhya is set to begin on August 5 with a bhoomi pujan or groundbreaking ceremony, which is expected to be attended by Prime Minister Narendra Modi and 200 guests.
> 
> The bhoomi pujan was first scheduled to be held on April 30, but was postponed due to Covid-19 outbreak.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288001469740797952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corona will be destroyed as soon as Ram temple is built: BJP MP
> 
> 
> BJP MP from Dausa Lok Sabha constituency in Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena has claimed that the solution to the Covid-19 pandemic is the construction of Ram Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiatoday.in



we believe in sri ram , what is wrong here ? mandir wohi banega .
dawa ke sath dua bhi chalti hai .


Vapnope said:


> The best part is that there are millions who would believe it.
> Next: China will be destroyed if we made temple on Taj mahal



millions believe that bill gates has put nano chip in polio and corona vaccine , they are not coming forward to take vaccine dose in your country . some people even attack polio party .


Imran Khan said:


> bhai main to thaak gya mery ko lagta hai corona 20 saal se jheel raha hoon


20 sal se polio chal raha hai


----------



## ayodhyapati

Reichsmarschall said:


> Their propaganda videos are so lame it's like they hire toddler to do their PR.
> Muslim videos on the other hand are 🔥🔥🔥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2560757974231560&id=100008921462178



they look like terrorist ttp


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ayodhyapati said:


> they look like terrorist ttp


Afghan taliban and isis


----------



## ayodhyapati

Reichsmarschall said:


> Afghan taliban and isis



same thing


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Reichsmarschall said:


> Afghan taliban and isis


Then why are you propagating ISIS videos as fire Islamic videos?


----------



## ayodhyapati

Reichsmarschall said:


> BJP parliamentarian has claimed that novel coronavirus will be destroyed as soon as Ram temple in Ayodhya is built.
> 
> BJP MP from Dausa Lok Sabha constituency in Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena has claimed that the solution to the Covid-19 pandemic is the construction of Ram Temple.
> 
> "Hum tom aadhyatmik shakti ke pujari hain, aadhyatmik shakti ke hisab se chalte hain. Mandir bante hi corona bhag jayega [We are believers and followers of spiritual powers. Coronavirus will be destroyed as soon as Ram Temple is built], BJP MP Jaskaur Meena said.
> 
> 
> Jaskaur Meena's statement comes days after a similar claim made by her party colleague and BJP MLA in Madhya Pradesh Rameshwar Sharma.
> 
> Sharma, who is MP protem speaker, had said that coronavirus pandemic will end with the beginning of Ram Temple construction in Ayodhya.
> 
> The construction of Ram Temple in Ayodhya is set to begin on August 5 with a bhoomi pujan or groundbreaking ceremony, which is expected to be attended by Prime Minister Narendra Modi and 200 guests.
> 
> The bhoomi pujan was first scheduled to be held on April 30, but was postponed due to Covid-19 outbreak.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288001469740797952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corona will be destroyed as soon as Ram temple is built: BJP MP
> 
> 
> BJP MP from Dausa Lok Sabha constituency in Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena has claimed that the solution to the Covid-19 pandemic is the construction of Ram Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiatoday.in




in the same category 








Imran Khan said:


> some best fastest counstruction companies need here to save the damn world . if china can build 30 story building in 3 dyas they can make this temple with in a week .



this is penalty for delay of 70 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

xyx007 said:


> Laughing stocks when india master showed middle finger during need of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> https://t.co/kT7CxyuvKZ




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385944997875302401

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ayodhyapati said:


> in the same category


Well unlike Indians Pakistanis were Smart enough to not elect these retards to cabinet. But then again India is pretty superstitious country degeneracy comes inherent to them


Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Then why are you propagating ISIS videos as fire Islamic videos?


I was just appreciating the music nothing else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayodhyapati

Reichsmarschall said:


> Well unlike Indians Pakistanis were Smart enough to not elect these retards to cabinet. But then again India is pretty superstitious country degeneracy comes inherent to them
> 
> I was just appreciating the music nothing else



lo ji aapke member of parliament FAISAL RAZA ABIDI sahab bhi wohi farma rahe hai .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ayodhyapati said:


> lo ji aapke member of parliament FAISAL RAZA ABIDI sahab bhi wohi farma rahe hai .


He was voted out and arrested.







Now go spend one more hour scrapping the net to find another idiot.


----------



## ayodhyapati

Reichsmarschall said:


> He was voted out and arrested.
> 
> View attachment 737015
> 
> 
> Now go spend one more hour scrapping the net to find another idiot.



no if and but ayen bayen shayen ................       
he was elected member of pakistani parliament ....

i will give you more examples .


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ayodhyapati said:


> he was elected


Out of the parliament when voters realized how stupid he is.



ayodhyapati said:


> i will give you more examples .


If only your pm had put this much effort in containing the virus.


----------



## ayodhyapati

Reichsmarschall said:


> Out of the parliament when voters realized how *stupid* he is.



there are more , i will post soon

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ayodhyapati said:


> there are more , i will post soon


Good luck


----------



## magra

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Yaar, is the news? You will find such idiots in all religions.


He is not a random idiot on the street. He is a leader of ruling party. If such statements go unpunished, it sends a confused signal from government to people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

magra said:


> He is not a random idiot on the street. He is a leader of ruling party. If such statements go unpunished, it sends a confused signal from government to people.



Few idiots are always found at every place, department, organization, party, parliament, etc..


----------



## magra

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Arrre yaar! even found in your parliament. Should I need to tell the name?
> 
> These people are actually "nothing" but get elected due to the face of Modi or Imran (main leader) in the parliament.


Then Modi should kick out such nutjobs to send a strong example to others.


Raj-Hindustani said:


> Few idiots are always found at every place, department, organization, party, parliament, etc..


Why is Modi compelled to tolerate such idiots in law making position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

India's global image is taking *huge *battering these days. Millions are watching and it is going to hurt India's economy due to reduction of tourism and bunkering down of millions of people. But anyone gloating over the crying people on the streets of India is truly heartless. And yet I have a feeling if Pakistan was in similar situation there would be far more gloating from Indians. 

I think Pakistan should learn from the Indian experience and impose another wave of 'smart' restrictions very soon, using whatever means necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

magra said:


> Then Modi should kick out such nutjobs to send a strong example to others.



Yaar, you need to understand the helpless if they are doing governance.

The latest example that comes to my mind is *jahangir tareen. *He is one of the corrupted person in Pakistan but the Pakistan government and Punjab are depended on his direct/indirect support.

So now Imran khan has given assurance that he will meet with him..... so basically, the leader gets helpless actually.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ayodhyapati said:


> pakistani defence expert , comes on national tv


Nope. He doesn't count as expert of anything. Try again


----------



## ayodhyapati

magra said:


> Then Modi should kick out such nutjobs to send a strong example to others.
> 
> Why is Modi compelled to tolerate such idiots in law making position.



modi is not bewaqoof , why he will do it ? 
modi became PM on support of such idiots , why public gives vote to such idiots ?


Reichsmarschall said:


> Nope. He doesn't count as expert of anything. Try again



ok if you discard your own great defence expert what can i do ? 

enjoy this comedian

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## halupridol

I will just quote, what one of my HOD's said to a reporter who was asking about collapse of health services. 
"The system has not collapsed. 
It was always like this. 
Now it has been EXPOSED. "


----------



## magra

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Yaar, you need to understand the helpless if they are doing governance.
> 
> The latest example that comes to my mind is *jahangir tareen. *He is one of the corrupted person in Pakistan but the Pakistan government and Punjab are depended on his direct/indirect support.
> 
> So now Imran khan has given assurance that he will meet with him..... so basically, the leader gets helpless actually.


I don't care about other countries. In India, BJP has ample majority. Dismissing 1 or 2 errant MPs won't make the government fall. At the very least, the MP should be ordered to retract the statement.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Reichsmarschall said:


> Nope. He doesn't count as expert of anything. Try again



bhai Pav aadha pau nuclear bomb bhool gaye kya? (Nuclear bomb - 250 GM/125 GM)






Inko to bhool hi nahi sakta (My favorite)- INternet from satellite ..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Ghost Hobbit said:


> T minus 3 days



this all this troll is posting.

T minus 3 days to India turning into a cremation ground??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magra

ayodhyapati said:


> modi is not bewaqoof , why he will do it ?
> modi became PM on support of such idiots , why public gives vote to such idiots ?


You yourself said that public is giving vote in Modi's name. The guy can be easily replaced by a sensible person.


----------



## ayodhyapati

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Yaar, you need to understand the helpless if they are doing governance.
> 
> The latest example that comes to my mind is *jahangir tareen. *He is one of the corrupted person in Pakistan but the Pakistan government and Punjab are depended on his direct/indirect support.
> 
> So now Imran khan has given assurance that he will meet with him..... so basically, the leader gets helpless actually.



don't compare jahangir tareen with this idiot illiterate MP jas kaur meena , tareen is an educated industrialist . as far as corruption is concerned every industrialist does manipulations .


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Sugarcane said:


> Shri Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena is partially right, To destroy triple-mutant version of Corona, India should rebuild three temples. Second temple should be reconstructed in place of Taj Mahal, not sure about third.


The second one in fact is the one at the Vanaras! The process has already started!!! It was built by Aurangazeb Alamgir, known as the Zinde Pir....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayodhyapati

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> The second one in fact is the one at the Vanaras! The process has already started!!! It was built by Aurangazeb Alamgir, known as the Zinde Pir....



alhamdulillah second at kashi and third at mathura will be built . insha allah .


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

ayodhyapati said:


> don't compare jahangir tareen with this idiot illiterate MP jas kaur meena , tareen is an educated industrialist . as far as corruption is concerned every industrialist does manipulations .



I said about helplessness being a leader...... it is applied in both cases.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Raj-Hindustani said:


> INternet from satellite ..


Experts se question pochnay mn kya dikat ha? Illusion of knowledge is more dangerous than ignorance.


----------



## SecularNationalist

I thought most indians have a good command over english but what the hell is this  It should be SUPPLIES if you use are ,or if use supply then it should be IS. Didnt expect this from a highly educated staff of Shanti Mukand Hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Bhul na matt




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=4406225172821316&id=100003016318081


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Reichsmarschall said:


> Experts se question pochnay mn kya dikat ha? Illusion of knowledge is more dangerous than ignorance.



bhai thoda to logic ki baat kare, pata bhi hai satellite see internet ka kya cost hai Doller me? or
Installation ka kya?

jara isper bhi apni Tarujba de dijiye
==> bhai Pav aadha pau nuclear bomb bhool gaye kya? (Nuclear bomb - 250 GM/125 GM)


----------



## ayodhyapati

Reichsmarschall said:


> Experts se question pochnay mn kya dikat ha? Illusion of knowledge is more dangerous than ignorance.



lo ji aapke expert doctor sahab corona se fight ka tarika bata rahe hai .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## arjunk

1 temple: Corona destroyed
2 temples: Pakistan destroyed
3 temples: China destroyed
4 temples: Akhand Bharat (everything from Tehran to Tibuktu) re unified
5 temples: US army surrenders to India (93 quintillion American soldiers surrender)
6 temples: Small size condoms no longer too big for Indian men
7 temples: Entire universe converts to Hinduism (as they are converted Hindus according to RSS)
8 temples: Arnab Goswami becomes a Hindu god, grows 10 mouths from which he talks shit about Pakistan
9 temples: Entire universe is now an integral part of India
10 temples: India now has toilets

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ayodhyapati said:


> lo ji aapke expert doctor sahab corona se fight ka tarika bata rahe hai .


Koi sense humor ha ya nhe? He was clearly doing it for the camera.


Raj-Hindustani said:


> bhai thoda to logic ki baat kare, pata bhi hai satellite see internet ka kya cost hai Doller me? or
> Installation ka kya?


Usko nhe pata tha usne poch liya bus simple c baat ha ab kya ham usko phansi de dn?


Raj-Hindustani said:


> bhai Pav aadha pau nuclear bomb bhool gaye kya?


Kuch dekh k hi bhola hoga. Mene to nhe dekhe kabhi nukes.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Imran Khan said:


> konsi bottle hai name to batao yaar mery ko bhi peeni hai


Cow cola but some ISI agent mix it with his own thing....that is why my Indian friend get so much high.....don't try it just an advise....


----------



## SecularNationalist

Die mother fuckers die 
This ignorance is filling all shamshaan ghats in india.
You too die soon and soon get your bharti a$$ cremated in a mass cremation ceremony. It's a payback time for what you have done with the weak and poor in your country. Karma is a bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayodhyapati

Reichsmarschall said:


> Koi sense humor ha ya nhe? He was clearly doing it for the camera.



ok ok good i liked it 


SecularNationalist said:


> Die mother fuckers die
> This ignorance is filling all shamshaan ghats in india.
> You too die soon and soon get your bharti a$$ cremated in a mass cremation ceremony. It's a payback time for what you have done with the weak and poor in your country. Karma is a bitch.



why you are cursing ? 
karma is knocking at your door too , 167 died of corona in pakistan today . what karma has brought this day on you ?


arjunk said:


> 1 temple: Corona destroyed
> 2 temples: Pakistan destroyed
> 3 temples: China destroyed
> 4 temples: Akhand Bharat (everything from Tehran to Tibuktu) re unified
> 5 temples: US army surrenders to India (93 quintillion American soldiers surrender)
> 6 temples: Small size condoms no longer too big for Indian men
> 7 temples: Entire universe converts to Hinduism (as they are converted Hindus according to RSS)
> 8 temples: Arnab Goswami becomes a Hindu god, grows 10 mouths from which he talks shit about Pakistan
> 9 temples: Entire universe is now an integral part of India
> 10 temples: India now has toilets



we need only two temples we will make it at any cost . kashi and mathura temple destroyed by aurangjeb .


----------



## Saudang

crankthatskunk said:


> See these scenes, how dire is the situation in India due to Covid-19.
> 
> Sadly, Indians, especially Indians on this forum are still living in la la land.
> I would say misplaced nationalism and fake infusions of "SupaPowa" and "Richest Country in the World" had Indians blinded and with smoke filled brains.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385798555798052867


Although situation is no better, but this is a fake video mixing up different events

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

May Allah have mercy on India and all the humanity that is suffering from this dreaded disease. Let's not be complacent in Pakistan and elsewhere in the world.


----------



## kuge

crankthatskunk said:


> See these scenes, how dire is the situation in India due to Covid-19.
> 
> Sadly, Indians, especially Indians on this forum are still living in la la land.
> I would say misplaced nationalism and fake infusions of "SupaPowa" and "Richest Country in the World" had Indians blinded and with smoke filled brains.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385798555798052867


this is not related to covid ... but to a gas incident


----------



## masterchief_mirza

"key religious calendar events have been cancelled or scaled-back, to reduce the mixing of infectious and susceptible people during the pandemic. This includes the *Hajj* and Chinese New Year.

India may have scaled back on their celebrations a little, but millions have been gathering for *Kumbh Mela* across different sites, and thousands of new coronavirus cases are already confirmed in revellers."

But but but Islam teaches dogma and extremism while Hinduism is just dharma and Greg. Hinduism is adaptable and can be made up as we go along, so obviously, we'll be sensible during a Covid outbreak. We will naturally put lives before dogma in Hindustan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385982578554023939

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*COVID-19: Delhi hospital overwhelmed by COVID*
Sky News' Alex Crawford reports from Delhi, where there is not enough oxygen to cope with the huge numbers of COVID-19 patients. Dead bodies are carried out of a heaving hospital being pushed to breaking point as the COVID-19 critical cases pour in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

Situation is pretty bleak. Hope they get to their senses and oust Modi and vote in a sensible person come next election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Absolutely Horrific.

I hope and Pray a Miracle works for India.

While Indian trolls on PDF are still posting BS about biggest Oxygen producer, Vaccine Drive and Cow Urine, 

They just cant accept the Reality.

Their Media has brainwashed them into believing something they are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

ayodhyapati said:


> why you are cursing ?
> karma is knocking at your door too , 167 died of corona in pakistan today . what karma has brought this day on you ?


Our numbers are far far less than yours.


----------



## Enigma SIG

Would so many cremations increase the smog level in Pakistan? I don't think the virus survives the cremation though.


----------



## Beast

*COVID Horror in Madhya Pradesh, Health System Crumbling*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

The worst thing to the population is that Indian government refuses aids and help from China, the world biggest medical products producer. Don't let hate blind human common sense!

*China says ready to help but India looks elsewhere for oxygen








China says ready to help but India looks elsewhere for oxygen | India News - Times of India


India News: With India reeling under the Covid-19 pandemic, China said Thursday it stood ready to provide India with the necessary support and assistance to get t




timesofindia.indiatimes.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rakesh

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> if Allah doesnt send azaab then who does?
> 
> 
> 
> what judgement did i pass? as per my knowledge, its fair game to revel in a non-muslim nation going through azaab, and it is even allowed to ask for azaab to be inflicted upon them by Allah.


Wow !
I mean really !


----------



## Daghalodi

Beast said:


> *COVID Horror in Madhya Pradesh, Health System Crumbling*



Extremely Disturbing

May GOD help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FAROOQ RASHID BUTT

Reichsmarschall said:


> BJP parliamentarian has claimed that novel coronavirus will be destroyed as soon as Ram temple in Ayodhya is built.
> 
> BJP MP from Dausa Lok Sabha constituency in Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena has claimed that the solution to the Covid-19 pandemic is the construction of Ram Temple.
> 
> "Hum tom aadhyatmik shakti ke pujari hain, aadhyatmik shakti ke hisab se chalte hain. Mandir bante hi corona bhag jayega [We are believers and followers of spiritual powers. Coronavirus will be destroyed as soon as Ram Temple is built], BJP MP Jaskaur Meena said.
> 
> 
> Jaskaur Meena's statement comes days after a similar claim made by her party colleague and BJP MLA in Madhya Pradesh Rameshwar Sharma.
> 
> Sharma, who is MP protem speaker, had said that coronavirus pandemic will end with the beginning of Ram Temple construction in Ayodhya.
> 
> The construction of Ram Temple in Ayodhya is set to begin on August 5 with a bhoomi pujan or groundbreaking ceremony, which is expected to be attended by Prime Minister Narendra Modi and 200 guests.
> 
> The bhoomi pujan was first scheduled to be held on April 30, but was postponed due to Covid-19 outbreak.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288001469740797952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corona will be destroyed as soon as Ram temple is built: BJP MP
> 
> 
> BJP MP from Dausa Lok Sabha constituency in Rajasthan Jaskaur Meena has claimed that the solution to the Covid-19 pandemic is the construction of Ram Temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiatoday.in



The religious terrorists of BJP and Hindutva should be understood. All this is the result of the religious tyranny of demolishing the Babri Masjid. Modi & Co. will soon realize that Allah God Eeshwar Paramatma is with the peace loving Muslims









Pakistan is the flag holders of peace and India is the master of terrorists and state terrorism | DEFENCE TIMES | ڈیفنس ٹائمز


Modi should know that the massacre of millions at the state level regardless of international law, also falls under the category of brutality




thefoji.com


----------



## beijingwalker

*COVID-19: Makeshift crematorium set up in India*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ayodhyapati

SecularNationalist said:


> Our numbers are far far less than yours.


why people are dying in your country ? you don't have medical infrastructure nor you have enough vaccine even after given by few countries free of cost . you don't even report true figures that is why UK kept you in red list .


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Maha chutiya


----------



## Iltutmish

COVID-19 surge: Germany limits passenger flight traffic with India


Only German citizens will be able to cross into Germany from India, starting Sunday evening and it will soon add the virus-hit nation to its list of high-risk countries.




www.newindianexpress.com





Link to German newspaper:




__





ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.







www.zeit.de


----------



## Enigma SIG

ayodhyapati said:


> i don't believe in piss therapy , but i think many people here have great faith in cow piss and camel piss therapy with some divine backing .


What about monkey piss and rat piss? You folks wouldn't have to import so many oxygen cylinders if you just used the piss.


----------



## Dalit

By Jeffrey Gettleman, Sameer Yasir, Hari Kumar and Suhasini Raj
Photographs by Atul Loke

April 24, 2021, 5:19 a.m. ET
Fatalities have been overlooked or downplayed, understating the human toll of the country’s outbreak, which accounts for nearly half of all new cases in a global surge.

NEW DELHI — India’s coronavirus second wave is rapidly sliding into a devastating crisis, with hospitals unbearably full, oxygen supplies running low, desperate people dying in line waiting to see doctors — and mounting evidence that the actual death toll is far higher than officially reported.

Each day, the government reports more than 300,000 new infections, a world record, and India is now seeing more new infections than any other country by far, almost half of all new cases in a global surge.

But experts say those numbers, however staggering, represent just a fraction of the real reach of the virus’s spread, which has thrown this country into emergency mode. Millions of people refuse to even step outside — their fear of catching the virus is that extreme. Accounts from around the country tell of the sick being left to gasp for air as they wait at chaotic hospitals that are running out of lifesaving oxygen.

The sudden surge in recent weeks, with an insidious newer variant possibly playing a role, is casting increasing doubt on India’s official Covid-19 death toll of nearly 200,000, with more than 2,000 people dying every day.

Interviews from cremation grounds across the country, where the fires never stop, portray an extensive pattern of deaths far exceeding the official figures. Nervous politicians and hospital administrators may be undercounting or overlooking large numbers of dead, analysts say. And grieving families may be hiding Covid connections as well, adding to the confusion in this enormous nation of 1.4 billion.






Relatives mourning outside a hospital mortuary in Delhi after seeing bodies of Covid-19 victims on Friday.

“It’s a complete massacre of data,” said Bhramar Mukherjee, an epidemiologist at the University of Michigan who has been following India closely. “From all the modeling we’ve done, we believe the true number of deaths is two to five times what is being reported.”

At one of the large cremation grounds in Ahmedabad, a city in the western Indian state of Gujarat, bright orange fires light up the night sky, burning 24 hours a day, like an industrial plant that never shuts down. Suresh Bhai, a worker there, said he had never seen such a never-ending assembly line of death.

But he has not been writing down the cause of death as Covid-19 on the thin paper slips that he hands over to the mournful families, even though the number of dead is surging along with the virus.

“Sickness, sickness, sickness,” Mr. Suresh said. “That’s what we write.”

When asked why, he said it was what he had been instructed to do by his bosses, who did not respond to requests for comment.





Bodies awaiting cremation on Friday in East Delhi.

On Saturday, officials reported nearly 350,000 new infections, and the deaths continued to rise. At one hospital in New Delhi, the capital, doctors said 20 patients in a critical care unit had died after oxygen pressure dropped. The doctors blamed the deaths on the city’s acute oxygen shortage.

Months ago, India seemed to be doing remarkably well with the pandemic. After a harsh initial lockdown early last year was eased, the country did not register the frightening case-count and death numbers that sent other big countries into crisis mode. Many officials and ordinary citizens stopped taking precautions, acting as if the worst days were over.

Now, countless Indians are turning to social media to send out heartbreaking S.O.S. messages for a hospital bed, medicine, some oxygen to breathe. “‘National Emergency,’” blared a banner headline in one of India’s leading papers, The Hindustan Times. Across India, mass cremations are now taking place. Sometimes dozens of fires go up at once.

At the same time, India’s Covid vaccine campaign is struggling: Less than 10 percent of Indians have gotten even one dose, despite India being the world’s leading vaccine manufacturer. India’s dire needs are already having ripple effects across the world, especially for poorer countries. It had planned to ship out millions of doses; now, given the country’s stark vaccination shortfall, exports have essentially been shut down, leaving other nations with far fewer doses than they had expected.

Doctors worry that the runaway surge is being at least partly driven by the emergence of a virus variant known as the “double mutant,” B.1.617, because it contains genetic mutations found in two other difficult-to-control versions of the coronavirus. One of the mutations is present in the highly contagious variant that ripped through California earlier this year. The other mutation is similar to one found in the South African variant and believed to make the virus more resistant to vaccines.

Still, scientists caution it is too early to know for sure how pernicious the new variant emerging in India really is.





Family members praying for a man who died of Covid-19 in New Delhi.

The result could be the worst of both worlds, faster-spreading and less controllable. This is worrying scientists around the globe, who see people starting to relax their guard in well-inoculated countries even as huge setbacks in India, Brazil and other places raise the likelihood that the coronavirus will mutate in ways that could outflank the current vaccines.

In Bhopal, a large city in central India that was the site of a catastrophic gas leak in the 1980s that killed thousands, residents say the cremation grounds haven’t been as busy since that disaster.

Over 13 days in mid-April, Bhopal officials reported 41 deaths related to Covid-19. But a survey by The New York Times of the city’s main Covid-19 cremation and burial grounds, where bodies were being handled under strict protocols, revealed a total of more than 1,000 deaths during the same period.

“Many deaths are not getting recorded and they are increasing every day,” said Dr. G.C. Gautam, a cardiologist based in Bhopal. He said that officials were doing this because “they don’t want to create panic.”

The same phenomenon appeared to be happening in Lucknow and Mirzapur — major cities in Uttar Pradesh State — and across Gujarat, where, during a similar period in mid-April, the authorities reported between 73 and 121 Covid-related deaths each day.

But a detailed count compiled by one of Gujarat’s leading newspapers, Sandesh, which sent reporters to cremation and burial grounds across the state, indicated that the number was several times higher, around 610 each day.





A body is lowered into a grave in New Delhi.
The biggest newspapers in India have seized on the discrepancies. “COVID-19 deaths in Gujarat far exceed government figures,” read a recent front-page headline in The Hindu.

India’s population is, on average, much younger than in most Western nations. Experts say that is the most likely reason that deaths per million in India had seemed relatively low. But the number is quickly climbing.

According to excess mortality studies, Covid-19 deaths have been underestimated in many countries, including in the United States and Britain.

But India is a much bigger and poorer country. And its people are spread across 28 states and several federal territories in a highly decentralized system of governance, with different states counting deaths in different ways.

Even in a good year, experts say, only about one-fifth of deaths are medically investigated, meaning that the vast number of Indians die without a cause of death being certified.

According to the World Health Organization, a death should be recorded as Covid-19-related if the disease is assumed to have caused or contributed to it, even if the person had a pre-existing medical condition, such as cancer.

In many places in India, that doesn’t seem to be happening.

Rupal Thakkar tested positive for Covid-19 in mid-April. On April 16, she was admitted to Shalby Limited, a private hospital in her home city of Ahmedabad, but her oxygen levels suddenly dropped. The next day Ms. Thakkar, 48, died.

The hospital listed her cause of death as “sudden cardiac death,” which left the Thakkar family outraged.

“It was a lifetime shock,” said her younger brother, Dipan Thakkar. “Why would a private hospital connive with the government in hiding the real death numbers? It was an organized crime. It was an illegal act.”

Officials at Shalby didn’t respond to requests for comment.





Waiting at a New Delhi crematorium to perform last rites for a relative.

After her situation was widely publicized in Indian newspapers, the hospital issued a second death certificate, this time including Covid-19 as a contributing cause.

Some families don’t want the truth to come out, said Dr. Mukherjee of the University of Michigan. Some want to cremate loved ones outside strict Covid-19 government protocols, and so they hide the fact that their family member died from the coronavirus. Others may feel ashamed about losing a loved one, as if it were their fault.

A political agenda may also be at play, experts said. States controlled by India’s governing Bharatiya Janata Party, led by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, may face pressure to underreport, according to some analysts. Dr. Mukherjee cited the very public scandal in 2019 when Mr. Modi’s government tried to suppress data showing a rise in the unemployment rate.

When it comes to Covid data, she said, “there is tremendous pressure from the central government on the state governments for projecting progress.”

Several officials from the governing party did not respond to messages seeking comment.

But manipulating death numbers seems to be happening in other places, too. One example is the state of Chhattisgarh, in central India, which is run by the leading opposition party, Congress.

Officials in Chhattisgarh’s Durg district, home to a large steel plant, reported more than 150 Covid-19 deaths from April 15 to April 21, according to messages sent to local media that were seen by The Times. The state reported less than half that number for Durg.

Chhattisgarh’s health minister, T.S. Singh Deo, denied any intentional underreporting. “We have tried to be as transparent as humanly possible,” he said. “We stand to be corrected at any point in time.”





At a makeshift ward for Covid-19 patients in Delhi.

Cremations are an important part of Hindu burial rituals, seen as a way to free the soul from the body. Those working at the burning grounds said they were utterly exhausted and could never remember so many people dying in such a short span of time.

In Surat, an industrial city in Gujarat, the grills used to burn bodies have been operating so relentlessly that the iron on some has actually melted. On April 14, Covid-19 crematories in Surat and another district, Gandhi Nagar, told The Times that they cremated 124 people, on a day when the authorities said 73 had died of Covid-19 in the entire state.

In Kanpur, in Uttar Pradesh State, bodies are now being burned in some of the city’s parks; the crematories are that backed up.

In Ahmedabad, at the Vadaj crematory, huge smokestacks pump out black smoke. Mr. Suresh, a clerk, sits in a tiny office, the door closed firmly shut.

When reached by telephone, he said he put “beemari,” or sickness in Hindi, on all the death certificates, and he referred questions to a sanitation official who then referred questions to another official who declined to answer calls.

Mr. Suresh said that his crematory handled 15 to 20 bodies of Covid-19 patients every day. As he spoke on Friday, three bodies burned on separate pyres, next to a large and growing stack of freshly chopped wood.





Last rites in East Delhi.









As Covid-19 Devastates India, Deaths Go Undercounted (Published 2021)


Fatalities have been overlooked or downplayed, understating the human toll of the country’s outbreak, which accounts for nearly half of all new cases in a global surge.




www.nytimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

Ita a tragedy hope India recovers. But i think its gonna take years their economy will take a full hit but they hopefully will normalize but it will take years before they rebounce


----------



## xeuss

I wonder if Jaishankar will tweet that this is an "internal matter"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IN-2030

Had USA not enacted DPA... 60-100 million more vaccines would have administered in India


----------



## Dalit

IN-2030 said:


> Had USA not enacted DPA... 60-100 million more vaccines would have administered in India



That is still peanuts. As the virus spreads like wildfire there is very little India can do. 300,000+ cases on a daily basis is something most countries cannot deal with. India doesn’t have the capacity to deal with such numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

JustAnotherPerson said:


> This is what the Indians get for their loyalty.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385546546373005315Maybe is time for the India to start caring for itself instead of doing the bidding of Western powers and stop listening to Western think tanks losers.


India was slapped in the face by its own begging bowl 


Jackdaws said:


> Gee thanks. I didn't know.


There's so much you don't know. 

Like how long India will last as a single nation state when the number of new covid cases reach 1 million per day 

The next six months will witness the birth of many new subcontinent states

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

Han Patriot said:


> If this is true, India is as good as fcked.


The big question is: once India disintegrates, will China and Pakistan need to step in and secure its atomic weapons to prevent them from being sold to the black market?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## UKBengali

It is a tragedy that 90% of those now dying could be saved if they had access to the required medical care.

India under Modi has gone backwards and the majority Hindus do not have a problem with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Allah Reham kare Insaano per, I think this time Allah is very angry on mankind and he is just telling us to stop whatever injustice we are spreading in his good earth. War , Poverty , hunger , rape , injustice , mass shootings, mass killing , genocides , destroying earth, and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

UKBengali said:


> It is a tragedy that 90% of those now dying could be saved if they had access to the required medical care.
> 
> India under Modi has gone backwards and the majority Hindus do not have a problem with this.



hindus elected him, they reap what they sow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Imran Khan said:


> *How the Modi Government Overestimated India’s Capacity to Make COVID Vaccines*
> 
> 
> 22/04/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neeta Sanghi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Read Next*
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch | Centre Abdicating Duty Towards Vaccine Drive: K. Sujatha Rao*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A notice about the shortage of COVID-19 seen at a vaccination centre in Mumbai, April 8, 2021. Photo: Reuters/Francis Mascarenhas_
> The total number of COVID-19 vaccine doses administered around the world stood at 928.68 million on April 20, 2021, according to Our World in Data. India had administered 127.13 million doses, behind only the US, with 213.39 million, and China, 195.02 million. Some 40% of the US population, versus only 8% of the Indian population, had received at least one dose.
> According to India’s Ministry of External Affairs, India had exported 66 million doses to 94 countries as of April 22. Of this, only 10.61 million were grants; the remainder had been exported by Serum Institute of India (SII), partly to meet its contract with the COVAX alliance and partly as direct sale to foreign countries.
> India’s contribution to the global volume of doses of COVID-19 vaccines is 193 million, out of 929 million doses, which is 21%. This is in sharp contrast to a widely held belief in India, and abroad, that India will be the bulwark of COVID-19 vaccines for poor countries. The statistical basis of this belief is an oft repeated statement that India contributes 60% of the world’s production of vaccines.
> This is an overestimation of India’s capacity. A 2019 report by the International Market Analysis Research and Consulting group stated that India “accounts for around 60% of the total vaccines supplied to *UNICEF*” (emphasis added). UNICEF caters largely to child vaccinations like DTP
> 
> 
> , MMR, polio, etc. in the developing and underdeveloped worlds. Its requirement doesn’t include child and adult vaccinations in the developed world.
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, this is still a sizeable contribution and a very commendable achievement of Indian vaccine manufacturers. But this high capacity is not easily convertible to making vaccines for the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> 
> The current vaccine manufacturing strategy rests mainly on manufacturers’ ability to expeditiously switch their seasonal influenza vaccine manufacturing capacity into producing COVID-19 shots. Seasonal influenza vaccines, popularly known as the flu shot, are typically trivalent or tetravalent vaccines while pandemic vaccines are expected to be monovalent. This difference allows manufacturers to produce three- or four-times as many doses of COVID-19 vaccines as of flu shots.
> 
> 
> But India has a low capacity to manufacture seasonal influenza vaccines, since the market for flu shots is largely restricted to developed countries.
> 
> 
> In 2005, the WHO realised that the world was acutely short of vaccine manufacturing capacities in case a pandemic struck. It initiated the Global Action Plan (GAP) for influenza viruses, 2006-2016. The result has been a marked increase in global manufacturing capacity, due to WHO’s efforts and because pharmaceutical companies in the developed world increased their capacity to produce the flu shots.
> 
> 
> The table below provides a summary of the capacities from 2006 to 2019 as estimated during periodic surveys conducted by WHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2019 survey was published in January 2021, during the COVID-19 pandemic – possibly the reason why it gives two estimates for pandemic vaccine manufacturing capacities, a best-case scenario of 8.31 billion doses and a more viable moderate estimate of 4.15 billion doses, both within a 12-month period.
> 
> 
> The 2015 survey estimated the combined seasonal influenza vaccine manufacturing capacity of 13 manufacturers in lower- and middle income countries to be 200 million doses – about 14% of the global capacity – and of four manufacturers in upper- and middle-income countries to be 250 million doses (~17%). The majority capacity, almost 69%, is located with manufacturers in high-income countries.
> 
> 
> The 2019 survey mentions that the manufacturers in LMICs increased their seasonal influenza vaccine manufacturing capacity by around 40 million doses, increasing their share to about 17% of the global capacity. It lists three Indian companies – CPL Biologicals Pvt. Ltd., SII and Zydus Cadila – as established influenza vaccine manufacturers.
> 
> 
> In fact, SII was already a large vaccine manufacturer at the time, and benefited from grants and technical collaboration with the WHO under the GAP initiative. It developed capabilities to manufacture influenza vaccines by 2010 and is now the pillar of India’s COVID-19 vaccine production.
> 
> 
> Assuming the bulk of the 240 million seasonal influenza dose capacity found in LMICs is in India, this would give India the capacity to produce under 700 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines in a year, using the moderate ratios used in the 2019 survey. This is a little lower than the combined production of Covishield (60 million per month), manufactured by SII, and Covaxin (5 million per month), manufactured by Bharat Biotech.
> 
> 
> This analysis clearly explains why India’s contribution to the global output is only 21% – not 60%.
> 
> 
> §
> 
> 
> While vaccine manufacturing per se is a very complex and technical process, information of capacities is easily accessible and comprehensible. The Indian government should have taken the trouble to inform itself of the actual capacity in the country and conducted a detailed demand-supply planning exercise – the most fundamental of all tenets of managing any supply chain.
> 
> 
> Doing so, it may have realised at the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic that India was woefully short of manufacturing capacity to vaccinate its own population. This critical activity was either not conducted or the gap between demand and supply was deemed unworthy of urgent action – both simply unpardonable.
> 
> 
> It isn’t as if the government didn’t realise the importance of a vaccine. It facilitated emergency authorisation for Covishield and Covaxin in the first week of January 2021. At every step, it expressed a sense of national pride in the two vaccines, one of them indigenous. It placed great faith in the capability of the two indigenous manufacturers to deliver vaccines – a feat that both have accomplished to the best of their capacity.
> 
> 
> An unfounded yet staunch belief that these manufacturers alone could meet India’s vaccine needs seems to have informed the Centre’s decision-making – something that Dr Lalit Kant, former head of the department of epidemiology and infectious diseases at the Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR), also acknowledged recently. This very belief allowed the Centre to export from India, though the bulk of these exports had been mandated by SII’s commitment to AstraZeneca.
> 
> 
> The government banned exports formally only in the last week of March, after a clamour erupted over vaccine shortage within the country.
> 
> 
> Also read: Brazil’s Health Regulator Anvisa Says Covaxin Doesn’t Meet Manufacturing Standards
> 
> 
> The Indian government has also not been very welcoming of foreign manufacturers. In November 2020, health minister Harsh Vardhan publicly doubted the ability of Pfizer to manufacture vaccines in India and said “India may not need” them. These factors, along with concerns over price and a liability clause in case of adverse effects, possibly prompted Pfizer to withdraw its application for authorisation in January 2021, just weeks after having submitted it.
> 
> 
> The government has behaved like a bully with its indigenous manufacturers. It beat them down to a price below the $3 tag that COVAX had determined as the minimum viable price for COVID-19 vaccines. It sanctioned a price of only Rs 150 per dose to SII and Rs 200 to Bharat Biotech, and released orders for small quantities to them just five days before the launch of the vaccination campaign, on January 16.
> 
> 
> The government also didn’t support the manufacturers with funds, either through grants or as advance payments against future supplies. The manufacturers had to stockpile at their own risk. The government’s handling of supply planning and procurement of the vaccines should serve as a case study of how not to manage a supply chain in crisis situations.
> 
> 
> After a ceaseless stream of complaints from state governments about vaccine shortage and the press’s numerous reports on vaccination centres that had been closed, the government realised it had a problem, though it didn’t admit it. It has however taken some corrective actions over the last few weeks in a bid to increase supply.
> 
> 
> It constituted a six-member inter-ministerial panel on March 17, 2021, to facilitate capacity “augmentation of domestic vaccines” for COVID-19. This panel is also to review requests received from indigenous manufacturers to be allowed to manufacture COVID-19 vaccines by repurposing their facilities.
> 
> 
> The government also approved a third vaccine, Russia’s Sputnik V, on April 13 – without waiting for the results of a bridging trial that Dr Reddy’s had started three months ago. The Russian Direct Investment Fund (RDIF) has signed agreements with six Indian companies to manufacture Sputnik V, and expects to produce approximately 850 million doses in India for distribution around the world. When and how much of this production will be available for India is yet to be estimated.
> 
> 
> On April 12, the government decided to fast-track emergency approval of foreign vaccines in India without bridge trials provided the vaccines had already been approved for emergency use by regulatory authorities in the US, UK or Japan, or prequalified by WHO.
> 
> 
> This was a tacit acknowledgement that India is not _atmanirbhar_ (self-reliant) in vaccines – a key plank of the government’s communication of its achievements.
> 
> 
> Then, on April 19, the government agreed to give Rs 3,000 crore to SII and Rs 1,500 crore to Bharat Biotech to enhance their manufacturing capacities. This met a long-standing appeal from SII for funds. On the same day, the Centre announced a “liberalised and accelerated phase 3 strategy” to allow everyone above 18 years to be vaccinated from May 1.
> 
> 
> In a major relief to the manufacturers, the government also allowed them to negotiate prices for half of their production with state governments and private entities, although this move has drawn criticism as well.
> 
> 
> Barely a day after the new strategy was made public, SII announced revised prices for Covishield – Rs 400 per dose for state governments, Rs 600 per dose for private hospitals and Rs 150 per dose for the Centre for the current order. While still grappling with raw material shortages, the company expects that production will increase to about 100 million per month by July end.
> 
> 
> Bharat Biotech hasn’t yet made a formal announcement on the price, although Krishna Ella, the company’s chairman and managing director, has said his company aims to produce 30 million doses per month and increase it soon to 70-75 million doses per month in the coming months.
> 
> 
> Dr Reddy’s Labs told NDTV on April 21 that a few lakh doses of the imported Sputnik V vaccines should be available in India by May or June, at about Rs 750 per dose. But the company hasn’t indicated when locally made doses will become available.
> 
> 
> This situation is still unfolding. At the moment, it seems we can’t expect any dramatic increase in the quantity of vaccines available, at least not in the next two or three months.
> 
> 
> Also read: As the Gujarat Govt Downplays COVID-19 Crisis, People Suffer in Silence
> 
> 
> An article in _The Print_ about the government’s “jugglery of numbers” quoted an anonymous public health expert comparing the Indian reaction with that of UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson. In short: In India, the government believed that we were doing well and stopped preparing.
> 
> 
> It wouldn’t be an exaggeration to say that as far as vaccines are concerned, the Indian government has started preparing only now, when India’s second COVID-19 wave isn’t just well underway but has devolved into an absolute disaster. The information about capacity limitations was available from day one – but the government was blind-sided by its own rhetoric about not only being _atmanirbhar_ but also a saviour of the world.
> 
> 
> It didn’t even look at the numbers and lost precious months that could have been spent shoring up domestic production capacity. Now, India has been reduced from being the “pharmacy of the world” to a desperate seeker of imported vaccines.
> 
> 
> _Neeta Sanghi has over three decades’ experience in managing pharmaceutical supply chains. She is currently working on a book about the industry._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the Modi Government Overestimated India’s Capacity to Make COVID Vaccines – The Wire Science
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> science.thewire.in



Modi, just like typical incompetent loud mouth RSS Indians on PDF, over promise and under (no) deliver

they can beat their chest louder than anybody, celebrate white man's prediction that their economic growth will be 10% this year

modi claimed India(himself being a great leader) has won the battle against Covid, and saving the world by donating vaccines everywhere (beating China's vaccine diplomacy to salsify his ego and image), 

Now India is importing Vaccines/oxygen, how stupid and cruel can he be?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Reichsmarschall said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/mwpife



Man, I am so glad Pakistan Muslim brothers got their own country instead of being subject to stupid RSS like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

India is broken. FUBAR.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Singapore: the latest coronavirus counts, charts and maps


Tracking the COVID-19 outbreak, updated daily




graphics.reuters.com





*Vaccination*
Singapore has administered at least *2,213,888* doses of COVID vaccines so far. Assuming every person needs 2 doses, that’s enough to have vaccinated about *19.4%* of the country’s population.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Moderna, Pfizer-BioNTech or Sinovac? You Can Now Choose Your Preferred Vaccine in Singapore
> 
> 
> The Sinovac-CoronaVac Covid-19 vaccine will now be included in Singapore’s national vaccination programme as a three-dose regime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sg.asiatatler.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Image: Unsplash)
> By Camillia DassApril 14, 2021
> 
> If you happen to have a preference for a certain type of Covid-19 vaccine, you can now choose the one you want
> 
> If you are concerned about which Covid-19 jab you will be given, you can rest easy as the Ministry of Health (MOH) has released the full list of vaccination centres and types of vaccines on their website.
> 
> People eligible for the vaccine will be able to choose which vaccination centre of polyclinic they wish to go to and will be able to refer to the list to check if their preferred vaccine type, be it the Moderna or Pfizer-BioNTech shot, is supplied at their chosen centre.
> 
> The Moderna vaccine is currently available at 11 of the 38 vaccination centres in Singapore. All the other centres are supplied with the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine.
> 
> Currently, both Moderna and Pfizer-BioNTech are very similar. They both use the new messenger RNA technology which injects parts of the virus's genetic material into the body. This then teaches cells to create a protein that will trigger an immune response. This will allow your body to produce antibodies to fight the virus.
> 
> The reported side effects of both vaccines are also very similar with people typically reporting pain or swelling at the injection site, fatigue, headaches, muscle aches, fever, chills, nausea and joint pains.
> 
> Both vaccines also have similar efficacy rates with *Moderna's being at 94 per cent and Pfizer's at 95 per cent. *
> 
> The only difference between the two vaccine types is that Moderna requires two doses taken four weeks apart while Pfizer requires two doses taken three weeks apart.
> 
> While you are free to choose which centre you wish to get vaccinated at, do note that certain centres may have limited slots due to the high demand for vaccines and the limited supplies that Singapore has.


i had moderna jab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

India's low self esteem shows its face every chance it gets and they get themself in trouble due to this low self esteem. What could have gone wrong if you were given a formula by oxford and western countries were providing you raw material to produce vaccine. All India should have done is mass produce it and give it to their public first and then Quietly provide to other countries as much as you could. 

But that is not India, India is like a 60 year old virgin who was proposed the first time by a blind women with no hair and he goes around in the city telling everyone he is marrying the most beautiful woman of this town.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## S10

Well this thread aged like milk.


----------



## S10

Okay the religious/cultural thing with gamutra (cow piss) aside, feeding liquid to a patient on a ventilator is a huge no. You could potentially choke off their airway and allow liquids to get into their lungs, which will for sure kill them in their weakened state.

This guy needs to be slapped in the face and kicked in the groin repeatedly.


----------



## kingQamaR

All you have to do is read daily Indians post on pdf on how deluded they all are. Modi fed them lies and they lapped it all up , even now I very doubt there fake Indian news media is reporting corvid truth disaster unlike what we are seeing on western news channels. Pitiful people , only surviving on none sense reports on Pakistan , losers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JackTheRipper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385873533167878144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

With Indian democracy they get Modi.
With American democracy they war criminals and celebrities like Trump
With Chinese democracy we get real leaders


----------



## bshifter

A QUAD member is being strangled by an invisible enemy. China wondering "to save or not to save" the poor bastard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## casual

Not surprised at all. Indians always over promise and under deliver.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

In this horrifying situation, I request all Pakistanis to pray for India please. Despite our differences, deep down we are only humans. 🥺😭

Reactions: Like Like:
24 | Sad Sad:
5


----------



## bshifter

like the Indian girl said who was watching her mom die, the hospital is useless. This is the capital, imagine what the situation is like in rural areas. The numbers of infections and fatalities must be higher than being reported. The pandemic is plunging India into a hell hole. Truly a sad sight for our idiotic neighbor.


----------



## The Accountant

May Allah put mercy upon us and forgive us.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

May Allah save the Indians from this dreaded disease and have mercy on them and on us. Our hearts and feelings go out to our Indian brothers and sisters across the border and we hope that they can overcome this dreaded disease quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mrc

India hits a million Covid cases in three days


ASHISH SRIVASTAVA: Since Wednesday, there have been more than one million infections in India, in what has now been described as the most deadly outbreak in the world.




mol.im


----------



## Mrc

Mercy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Orca

Unable to pray for a nation who celebrated many many tragic events happened in Pakistan, for example the APS Attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
17 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Orca said:


> Unable to pray for a nation who celebrated many many tragic events happened in Pakistan, for example the APS Attack.



*The cremation furnaces are melting – it is scarcely possible to process the human tragedy unfolding in India*

*As millions suffer due to the government’s incompetence, feelings of helplessness and anger are growing, writes Maroosha Muzaffar from Delhi*









It is scarcely possible to process the human tragedy unfolding in India | Maroosha Muzaffar


As millions suffer due to the government’s incompetence, feelings of helplessness and anger are growing, writes Maroosha Muzaffar from Delhi




www.independent.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## IblinI

beijingwalker said:


> The worst thing to the population is that Indian government refuses aids and help from China, the world biggest medical products producer. Don't let hate blind human common sense!
> 
> *China says ready to help but India looks elsewhere for oxygen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China says ready to help but India looks elsewhere for oxygen | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: With India reeling under the Covid-19 pandemic, China said Thursday it stood ready to provide India with the necessary support and assistance to get t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Had they been accepted our help, they will have everything they needed in a matter of days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq




----------



## khansaheeb

beijingwalker said:


> The worst thing to the population is that Indian government refuses aids and help from China, the world biggest medical products producer. Don't let hate blind human common sense!
> 
> *China says ready to help but India looks elsewhere for oxygen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China says ready to help but India looks elsewhere for oxygen | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: With India reeling under the Covid-19 pandemic, China said Thursday it stood ready to provide India with the necessary support and assistance to get t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Modi is a Guajarati and doesn't have affinity with Delhi or other parts of India and only cares about Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

bshifter said:


> like the Indian girl said who was watching her mom die, the hospital is useless. This is the capital, imagine what the situation is like in rural areas. The numbers of infections and fatalities must be higher than being reported. The pandemic is plunging India into a hell hole. Truly a sad sight for our idiotic neighbor.


how'd you understand the context of the video?


----------



## 52051

If you watch carefully, you will find low IQ/simple minded people tend to be over optimistic on everything, because they don't have the brain power to think about risks or potential setbacks, pitfalls in anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Indians trolls have loud mouths and no humiliation will cure them. 

All BS about India this, India that must come to end. The current desperate situation is the reality check.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican

This is what Indians did to Kashmiri Muslims in the last 2 years and Indians were supporting lockdowns, crackdowns, curfews and socioeconomic blockade. Allah has brought it upon rest of Indian and they're experiencing what they wanted to impose in Kashmir. 

Acknowledge and correct your mistakes. May be ask an apology and undo what you did wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SMC

Orca said:


> Unable to pray for a nation who celebrated many many tragic events happened in Pakistan, for example the APS Attack.


There's something to that. They used to be quite giddy every time a terrorist attack happened in Pakistan, talking about how the terrorist attacks were karma for Pakistan. Even when the PIA plane crashed last year in Karachi, they were talking about how 97 terrorists died.

I don't take any pleasure in this - in fact most the of people affected are probably poor for whom Pakistan is not relevant in their day to day lives. For ordinary people I do hope things get better and they are able to get on with their day to day lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Rakesh said:


> Wow !
> I mean really !



That guy is a monotheist.. According to him everything happens thru the one.. Also science supports the idea of 1 true god. It is the same concept of the 1st law of thermodynamics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

52051 said:


> If you watch carefully, you will find low IQ/simple minded people tend to be over optimistic on everything, because they don't have the brain power to think about risks or potential setbacks, pitfalls in anything.



and they have no shame if they couldn't deliver

so this 2012 or 2020 supa powa stuff keeps coming up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whirling_dervesh

Dont degrade yourself and stoop to indian level. You are dehumanising yourself. If you have nothing useful to stay dont say anything at all.

Fillow the example of your prophet pbuh

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakAlp

May Allah azzawajal ease the suffering of the Indian people. We Pakistani have disagreement with the Indian government and military for their terrorism against Kashmiri people but we would never celebrate a disaster against other humans. I am surprised Indians on PDF downplaying this, the situation is serious.

Pakistan needs to quickly learn and close all borders, and make preparations just incase of emergency. They need to quickly start the vaccination drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Whirling_dervesh said:


> Dont degrade yourself and stoop to indian level. You are dehumanising yourself. If you have nothing useful to stay dont say anything at all.
> 
> Fillow the example of your prophet pbuh



Fully agree. I hate the Indian terrorist government and army but no way I would celebrate death of innocent people, even if they hate us.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Hope situation improves and suffering of common men and women, children ends.

This is a humanitarian tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakpride00090

Norwegian said:


> In this horrifying situation, I request all Pakistanis to pray for India please. Despite our differences, deep down we are only humans. 🥺😭



Death to Indian state.

I still remember how they enjoyed when terrorist attacks used to happen frequently , 1971 , APS, bla/ttp , Kashmir and etc.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Kabira

The future is every country making medicines locally even cheap generics and vaccines. India is fucked. Even mismanaged import obsessed Pakistan will start to manufacture vaccines in few months.

India/Modi knew about this, they just didnt though virus will come back in such form. If India refused to export what ever vaccines or generics then in future no one will import from India as they switch. Baniya hindu always think about money first and well being of low caste masses later.

This article is written as if Modi was not told reality of situation. Remember when Trump forced India to export generics? O now Merkel is warning India again about generics.


52051 said:


> If you watch carefully, you will find low IQ/simple minded people tend to be over optimistic on everything, because they don't have the brain power to think about risks or potential setbacks, pitfalls in anything.



Bakhsts on PDF are stupid but Modi cabinet is dominated by gujju baniyas who think about money first and their mother later. They had to export vaccines so to not lose markets in future. Which they will now anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Incompetent loud mouth Indians always think too highly of themselves and want to compete against China vaccine diplomacy, by donating vaccine while their country is burning and Indians are choking to death and lack of oxygen

Now this

*Indian Super Rich Flee World’s Worst COVID Outbreak on Private Jets*










Indian Super Rich Flee World’s Worst COVID Outbreak on Private Jets


Things keep getting worse in India after a fire broke out in a COVID ward, killing 14 as new daily cases top 330,000.



www.thedailybeast.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386061281136893952

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Kabira said:


> The future is every country making medicines locally even cheap generics and vaccines. India is fucked. Even mismanaged import obsessed Pakistan will start to manufacture vaccines in few months.
> 
> India/Modi knew about this, they just didnt though virus will come back in such form. If India refused to export what ever vaccines or generics then in future no one will import from India as they switch. Baniya hindu always think about money first and well being of low caste masses later.
> 
> This article is written as if Modi was not told reality of situation. Remember when Trump forced India to export generics? O now Merkel is warning India again about generics.
> 
> 
> Bakhsts on PDF are stupid but Modi cabinet is dominated by gujju baniyas who think about money first and their mother later. They had to export vaccines so to not lose markets in future. Which they will now anyway.



Pakistan is working on local production of covid-19 vaccine.










Searle, Chinese firm strike deal to make Covid vaccine in Pakistan


Communique says that the vaccine is in the final stages of its trial and has shown promising results.



www.dawn.com








Earlier Pakistani company was making Remdesivr and exported it in large numbers to US and West. It is ferozsons...









Pakistan’s export of Remdesivir, COVID related products surges


Back in May, Pakistani pharmaceutical company Ferozsons Laboratories reached an agreement with Gilead Science Inc for the manufacture and sale of Remdesivir in the country.



www.brecorder.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

52051 said:


> If you watch carefully, you will find low IQ/simple minded people tend to be over optimistic on everything, because they don't have the brain power to think about risks or potential setbacks, pitfalls in anything.


And inferiority complex stricken people appears superior as well with all the hot air and better than you bragging.

Haven't seen anyone brags and boasts more, they're the world leaders in fake chest thumping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## colonel rajesh

Kabira said:


> The future is every country making medicines locally even cheap generics and vaccines. India is fucked. Even mismanaged import obsessed Pakistan will start to manufacture vaccines in few months.
> 
> India/Modi knew about this, they just didnt though virus will come back in such form. If India refused to export what ever vaccines or generics then in future no one will import from India as they switch. Baniya hindu always think about money first and well being of low caste masses later.
> 
> This article is written as if Modi was not told reality of situation. Remember when Trump forced India to export generics? O now Merkel is warning India again about generics.
> 
> 
> Bakhsts on PDF are stupid but Modi cabinet is dominated by gujju baniyas who think about money first and their mother later. They had to export vaccines so to not lose markets in future. Which they will now anyway.





N.Siddiqui said:


> Pakistan is working on local production of covid-19 vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searle, Chinese firm strike deal to make Covid vaccine in Pakistan
> 
> 
> Communique says that the vaccine is in the final stages of its trial and has shown promising results.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier Pakistani company was making Remdesivr and exported it in large numbers to US and West. It is ferozsons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan’s export of Remdesivir, COVID related products surges
> 
> 
> Back in May, Pakistani pharmaceutical company Ferozsons Laboratories reached an agreement with Gilead Science Inc for the manufacture and sale of Remdesivir in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> www.brecorder.com





lol  .............pakistanis , you can't produce even basic generic drugs , you get it from india .

you get polio and rabies vaccine from india .

go first start production of basic drugs then talk about india .


N.Siddiqui said:


> And inferiority complex stricken people appears superior as well with all the hot air and better than you bragging.
> 
> Haven't seen anyone brags and boasts more, they're the world leaders in fake chest thumping.


see my above post , we are not dependent on china like you .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

they’re not even trying to stop the sprad so why pray for then?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## vi-va

*India orders Twitter to pull tweets criticizing its COVID-19 response*








India orders Twitter to pull tweets criticizing its COVID-19 response


India has ordered Twitter to pull dozens of tweets criticizing the government's response to the COVID-19 pandemic.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

As a reminder what Indians said about covid when it was elsewhere:

Example 1



> No surprise, chinese want to steal the kung flu vaccine and wants to profit from it. shameless.



Example 2



> If you have problem with kung flu, you can call as ching flu or winne the flu or something in those lines.



Example 3



> And he will release more funny videos of PLA doing Kung Flu, which by the way are so funny that you might die laughing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
4


----------



## Kabira

colonel rajesh said:


> lol  .............pakistanis , you can't produce even basic generic drugs , you get it from india .
> 
> you get polio and rabies vaccine from india .
> 
> go first start production of basic drugs then talk about india .



Lol Pakistan produce all of generics. Only was lacking in vaccine production. Because of stupid policy of making imports cheap by manipulating currency. Rest of 3rd world like India manipulated currency to boast exports while we did reverse.

Now go beg USA for vaccine raw material.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## N.Siddiqui

colonel rajesh said:


> lol  .............pakistanis , you can't produce even basic generic drugs , you get it from india .
> 
> you get polio and rabies vaccine from india .
> 
> go first start production of basic drugs then talk about india .
> 
> see my above post , we are not dependent on china like you .



You proved my point right...

And with all the contradictions in walking the talk.

Germany and US are screwing Bharat...let's start doing something about it. And dying thousands there for lack of oxygen and hospital beds. And short supply of vaccines as gujju baniyas had exported all the vaccines and oxygen to earn money...

And let poor indians die on the footpaths and on the roadsides. Worry about India first.

Your lack of empathy for fellow indians is not good. An Indian thing, they lacks compassion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ray02589

India under its current government does not deserve our prayers, sympathy, or support. They wish Pakistan only harm and express hate for us. We must be vigilant and aware of their true nature at all times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## graphican

*Can india start burying their dead, if not forever then at least temporarily?* Think. It's impossible to cremate thousands which comes at a huge financial and environmental cost. They should transport dead bodies to desert areas and bury them there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## colonel rajesh

Kabira said:


> Lol Pakistan produce all of generics. Only was lacking in vaccine production. Because of stupid policy of making imports cheap by manipulating currency. Rest of 3rd world like India manipulated currency to boast exports while we did reverse.
> 
> Now go beg USA for vaccine raw material.



your country allowed import of drugs even when all trade was banned by imran , you import it from india . you depend on us because you can't produce .









Medicines and vitamins imported from India, shows ministry’s document


Pakistan suspended trade with India after Delhi annexed held Kashmir in August last year.



www.dawn.com






N.Siddiqui said:


> You proved my point right...
> 
> And with all the contradictions in walking the talk.
> 
> Germany and US is screwing Bharat...let's start doing something about it. And dying thousands there for lack of oxygen and hospital beds. And short supply of vaccines as gujju baniyas had exported all the vaccines and oxygen to earn money...
> 
> And let poor indians die on the footpaths and on the roadsides. Worry about India first.
> 
> Your lack of empathy for fellow indians is not good. An Indian thing, they lacks compassion.



ha ha ha how shameless one can be .
look at your pathetic condition , you get vaccines and drugs from india , you can't produce your own , you should be thankful 









Medicines and vitamins imported from India, shows ministry’s document


Pakistan suspended trade with India after Delhi annexed held Kashmir in August last year.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Orca said:


> Unable to pray for a nation who celebrated many many tragic events happened in Pakistan, for example the APS Attack.



100% spot on. Honestly, most of our awam and their leaders are simply idiots who jump on any twitter band wagons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## danger007

What a moron.. what is the title of the thread and source..


----------



## SoulSpokesman

Heartfelt thanks to all the good people out here.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jugger

Orca said:


> Unable to pray for a nation who celebrated many many tragic events happened in Pakistan, for example the APS Attack.


Do not make assumptions because of your interactions with Indians in PDF, defence forum people have polarising views.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robbie

Jugger said:


> Do not make assumptions because of your interactions with Indians in PDF, defence forum people have polarising views.


You are talking with Pakistani Muslims. Never forget these people for who they actually are. These people organized and celebrated the Mumbai massacre and many are celebrating now.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

More evidence of Indian behavior with regard to others and COVID:

Example 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

after watching their internet response i washed my hands from them

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

What are the chances of your prayers to be accepted for those who show zero sign of repentance? Right in the middle of hell they are going through, they still managed to commit terror activity few days ago inside Quetta, Pakistan.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

If not for the hate, the hateful ideology indoctrinated in India, they wouldn't have elected the hateful bigots ruling the country.

Hate devours...it is all consuming.

Pakistan is not full of hateful bigots as yet. We will end up electing bigots if we do tread the same path as India chose.

Radicalization, intolerance, extremist ideology results from hate...the less of it is better, look at India and learn the pitfalls of hate and vendetta.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

in just 1 month the whole of India went to hell, this covid shit doesnt end

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Although It makes me happy that India as a state is crumbling I wont go so far to be happy about the horrifying situation Indian people find themself in today. May God help the people of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> after watching their internet response i washed my hands from them


One can show compassion when required and hate when it is needed.

True, hate begets hate...

One can still be strong and don't let others idea about you and country get the better of you.

Indians are taught to hate Pakistan.

Just as they are taught and brainwashed into hating fellow Muslims.

Look at current India.

Pakistan should not end up like the hate filled extremist, fascists ruled India.


----------



## dbc

lonelyman said:


> Now this
> 
> *Indian Super Rich Flee World’s Worst COVID Outbreak on Private Jets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Super Rich Flee World’s Worst COVID Outbreak on Private Jets
> 
> 
> Things keep getting worse in India after a fire broke out in a COVID ward, killing 14 as new daily cases top 330,000.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386061281136893952



Are Chinese also fleeing China? I don't see how India is competing with China? If 3 billion people flee en masse the earth may wobble on its axis. Please make sure Indians and Chinese flee in the opposite direction. I nominate you '_flee master_' leader of the Chinese contingent... good luck and god speed.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

N.Siddiqui said:


> One can show compassion when required and hate when it is needed.
> 
> True hate begets hate...
> 
> One can still be strong and don't let others idea about you and country get the better of you.
> 
> Indians are taught to hate Pakistan.
> 
> Just as they are taught and brainwashed into hating fellow Muslims.
> 
> Look at current India.
> 
> Pakistan should not end up like the hate filled extremist, fascists ruled India.


i have no hope for them sir . they went too far in deep hate . i simply dont care them now .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Let the whole world come together to save India so India can save the world once again.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

Imran Khan said:


> after watching their internet response i washed my hands from them




Bhai mein tou apko peechle threat mein yehi keh raha tha.....Indians deserve no sympathy...Let them rot and die.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> i have no hope for them sir . they went too far in deep hate . i simply dont care them now .


This is much better, simply don't care.


----------



## pakpride00090

Robbie said:


> You are talking with Pakistani Muslims. Never forget these people for who they actually are. These people organized and celebrated the Mumbai massacre and many are celebrating now.



Indians deserve no mercy...Remember , when it comes to muslims , Pakistan and Kashmir... These filthy animals whether liberal or RSS terrorists are on the same page....

As they say , a good Nazi is a dead Nazi.. India has gone deep in the hate hole and there is no coming back...

Perhaps this divine punishment is a way to cleanse this earth from nazi filth.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## vi-va

*Twitter censored tweets critical of India’s handling of the pandemic at its government’s request








Twitter censored tweets critical of India’s handling of the pandemic at its government’s request


India is in the midst of a second wave of COVID-19 cases




www.theverge.com




*


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Jugger said:


> Do not make assumptions because of your interactions with Indians in PDF, defence forum people have polarising views.


Not on PDF but on other social media sites like FB, Twitter, YouTube, instagram...and any website.


----------



## Kabira

colonel rajesh said:


> your country allowed import of drugs even when all trade was banned by imran , you import it from india . you depend on us because you can't produce .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medicines and vitamins imported from India, shows ministry’s document
> 
> 
> Pakistan suspended trade with India after Delhi annexed held Kashmir in August last year.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha ha how shameless one can be .
> look at your pathetic condition , you get vaccines and drugs from india , you can't produce your own , you should be thankful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medicines and vitamins imported from India, shows ministry’s document
> 
> 
> Pakistan suspended trade with India after Delhi annexed held Kashmir in August last year.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com



Pakistan imported some API's from India to make generics locally. India too depend on import of API's, raw material etc to produce locally. Pakistan pharma companies are in expansion mode right now as far as producing API's locally is concerned, one such exemple.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## colonel rajesh

Kabira said:


> Pakistan imported some API's from India to make generics locally. India too depend on import of API's, raw material etc to produce locally. Pakistan pharma companies are in expansion mode right now as far as producing API's locally is concerned, one such exemple.
> 
> View attachment 737166



we produce vaccines , drugs , and give give it to thankless people , you get it from us . if you have any shame thank india here right now .


----------



## kuge

lonelyman said:


> Now this
> 
> *Indian Super Rich Flee World’s Worst COVID Outbreak on Private Jets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Super Rich Flee World’s Worst COVID Outbreak on Private Jets
> 
> 
> Things keep getting worse in India after a fire broke out in a COVID ward, killing 14 as new daily cases top 330,000.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386061281136893952


mismatch titles...are you itching for a ban?


----------



## colonel rajesh

lonelyman said:


> Now this
> 
> *Indian Super Rich Flee World’s Worst COVID Outbreak on Private Jets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Super Rich Flee World’s Worst COVID Outbreak on Private Jets
> 
> 
> Things keep getting worse in India after a fire broke out in a COVID ward, killing 14 as new daily cases top 330,000.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386061281136893952



bots again with their 50 cent threads . indian industrialists have properties in newyork, london ,dubai, paris , and other european countries , they keep moving allover the world . ashok swine is an anti india propagandist paid by enemies of india .


----------



## Beast

dbc said:


> Are Chinese also fleeing China? I don't see how India is competing with China? If 3 billion people flee en masse the earth may wobble on its axis. Please make sure Indians and Chinese flee in the opposite direction. I nominate you '_flee master_' leader of the Chinese contingent... good luck and god speed.


No, now China is trying to block unnecessary people try come into China. 

Many billionaires are begging for entry into China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

Seems chinese are picking fights with both Indians and Pakistanis these days on pdf. 
Troll thread. Reported.


----------



## Imran Khan

when modi will run i will believe it


----------



## kuge

beijingwalker said:


> *COVID-19: Delhi hospital overwhelmed by COVID*
> Sky News' Alex Crawford reports from Delhi, where there is not enough oxygen to cope with the huge numbers of COVID-19 patients. Dead bodies are carried out of a heaving hospital being pushed to breaking point as the COVID-19 critical cases pour in.


have the handlers been vaccinated? i hope the reporter would not bring the mutant strains to her country.


----------



## Imran Khan

Taimoor Khan said:


> Indians trolls have loud mouths and no humiliation will cure them.
> 
> All BS about India this, India that must come to end. The current desperate situation is the reality check.


just few more days and you will see supa pawa guys back in action . dont you remeber 99% of indians were went ofline as soon as first abhinandan pic come out ? what happen then ? after few months all of them back and start bla bla bla again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

BJP COVID is holding the masses to ransom , cough up the money or we will burn you in the pyre,


----------



## lonelyman

danger007 said:


> What a moron.. what is the title of the thread and source..



Moron is yourself, by boasting India beats covid and exports vaccine and oxygen while India is burning

Now india is importing vaccine and oxygen, how moronic and incompetent is that?


Imran Khan said:


> when modi will run i will believe it



by this rate, he would


colonel rajesh said:


> bots again with their 50 cent threads . indian industrialists have properties in newyork, london ,dubai, paris , and other european countries , they keep moving allover the world . ashok swine is an anti india propagandist paid by enemies of india .



haha, this article is from your colonial master Great Britain, why your elites run to your ex master by the way? don't you guys hate them?



dbc said:


> Are Chinese also fleeing China? I don't see how India is competing with China? If 3 billion people flee en masse the earth may wobble on its axis. Please make sure Indians and Chinese flee in the opposite direction. I nominate you '_flee master_' leader of the Chinese contingent... good luck and god speed.



Your country is burning and your people are choking to death, but unfortunately only a dozen Indians have private jets can afford to jump ship. 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% common Indian folks, including you, have to drown with the sinking ship

leaving China, which is the world's safest place from Covid to where? to India?  
haha only moronic dellusional Indians day dream about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

vi-va said:


> *Twitter censored tweets critical of India’s handling of the pandemic at its government’s request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter censored tweets critical of India’s handling of the pandemic at its government’s request
> 
> 
> India is in the midst of a second wave of COVID-19 cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theverge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 737163
> 
> 
> View attachment 737164
> 
> 
> View attachment 737165



geeze, didn't RSS on PDF constantly boast India is the largest 'democracy' with freedom of press? what happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Dalit said:


> By Jeffrey Gettleman, Sameer Yasir, Hari Kumar and Suhasini Raj
> Photographs by Atul Loke
> 
> April 24, 2021, 5:19 a.m. ET
> Fatalities have been overlooked or downplayed, understating the human toll of the country’s outbreak, which accounts for nearly half of all new cases in a global surge.
> 
> NEW DELHI — India’s coronavirus second wave is rapidly sliding into a devastating crisis, with hospitals unbearably full, oxygen supplies running low, desperate people dying in line waiting to see doctors — and mounting evidence that the actual death toll is far higher than officially reported.
> 
> Each day, the government reports more than 300,000 new infections, a world record, and India is now seeing more new infections than any other country by far, almost half of all new cases in a global surge.
> 
> But experts say those numbers, however staggering, represent just a fraction of the real reach of the virus’s spread, which has thrown this country into emergency mode. Millions of people refuse to even step outside — their fear of catching the virus is that extreme. Accounts from around the country tell of the sick being left to gasp for air as they wait at chaotic hospitals that are running out of lifesaving oxygen.
> 
> The sudden surge in recent weeks, with an insidious newer variant possibly playing a role, is casting increasing doubt on India’s official Covid-19 death toll of nearly 200,000, with more than 2,000 people dying every day.
> 
> Interviews from cremation grounds across the country, where the fires never stop, portray an extensive pattern of deaths far exceeding the official figures. Nervous politicians and hospital administrators may be undercounting or overlooking large numbers of dead, analysts say. And grieving families may be hiding Covid connections as well, adding to the confusion in this enormous nation of 1.4 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relatives mourning outside a hospital mortuary in Delhi after seeing bodies of Covid-19 victims on Friday.
> 
> “It’s a complete massacre of data,” said Bhramar Mukherjee, an epidemiologist at the University of Michigan who has been following India closely. “From all the modeling we’ve done, we believe the true number of deaths is two to five times what is being reported.”
> 
> At one of the large cremation grounds in Ahmedabad, a city in the western Indian state of Gujarat, bright orange fires light up the night sky, burning 24 hours a day, like an industrial plant that never shuts down. Suresh Bhai, a worker there, said he had never seen such a never-ending assembly line of death.
> 
> But he has not been writing down the cause of death as Covid-19 on the thin paper slips that he hands over to the mournful families, even though the number of dead is surging along with the virus.
> 
> “Sickness, sickness, sickness,” Mr. Suresh said. “That’s what we write.”
> 
> When asked why, he said it was what he had been instructed to do by his bosses, who did not respond to requests for comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodies awaiting cremation on Friday in East Delhi.
> 
> On Saturday, officials reported nearly 350,000 new infections, and the deaths continued to rise. At one hospital in New Delhi, the capital, doctors said 20 patients in a critical care unit had died after oxygen pressure dropped. The doctors blamed the deaths on the city’s acute oxygen shortage.
> 
> Months ago, India seemed to be doing remarkably well with the pandemic. After a harsh initial lockdown early last year was eased, the country did not register the frightening case-count and death numbers that sent other big countries into crisis mode. Many officials and ordinary citizens stopped taking precautions, acting as if the worst days were over.
> 
> Now, countless Indians are turning to social media to send out heartbreaking S.O.S. messages for a hospital bed, medicine, some oxygen to breathe. “‘National Emergency,’” blared a banner headline in one of India’s leading papers, The Hindustan Times. Across India, mass cremations are now taking place. Sometimes dozens of fires go up at once.
> 
> At the same time, India’s Covid vaccine campaign is struggling: Less than 10 percent of Indians have gotten even one dose, despite India being the world’s leading vaccine manufacturer. India’s dire needs are already having ripple effects across the world, especially for poorer countries. It had planned to ship out millions of doses; now, given the country’s stark vaccination shortfall, exports have essentially been shut down, leaving other nations with far fewer doses than they had expected.
> 
> Doctors worry that the runaway surge is being at least partly driven by the emergence of a virus variant known as the “double mutant,” B.1.617, because it contains genetic mutations found in two other difficult-to-control versions of the coronavirus. One of the mutations is present in the highly contagious variant that ripped through California earlier this year. The other mutation is similar to one found in the South African variant and believed to make the virus more resistant to vaccines.
> 
> Still, scientists caution it is too early to know for sure how pernicious the new variant emerging in India really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family members praying for a man who died of Covid-19 in New Delhi.
> 
> The result could be the worst of both worlds, faster-spreading and less controllable. This is worrying scientists around the globe, who see people starting to relax their guard in well-inoculated countries even as huge setbacks in India, Brazil and other places raise the likelihood that the coronavirus will mutate in ways that could outflank the current vaccines.
> 
> In Bhopal, a large city in central India that was the site of a catastrophic gas leak in the 1980s that killed thousands, residents say the cremation grounds haven’t been as busy since that disaster.
> 
> Over 13 days in mid-April, Bhopal officials reported 41 deaths related to Covid-19. But a survey by The New York Times of the city’s main Covid-19 cremation and burial grounds, where bodies were being handled under strict protocols, revealed a total of more than 1,000 deaths during the same period.
> 
> “Many deaths are not getting recorded and they are increasing every day,” said Dr. G.C. Gautam, a cardiologist based in Bhopal. He said that officials were doing this because “they don’t want to create panic.”
> 
> The same phenomenon appeared to be happening in Lucknow and Mirzapur — major cities in Uttar Pradesh State — and across Gujarat, where, during a similar period in mid-April, the authorities reported between 73 and 121 Covid-related deaths each day.
> 
> But a detailed count compiled by one of Gujarat’s leading newspapers, Sandesh, which sent reporters to cremation and burial grounds across the state, indicated that the number was several times higher, around 610 each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A body is lowered into a grave in New Delhi.
> The biggest newspapers in India have seized on the discrepancies. “COVID-19 deaths in Gujarat far exceed government figures,” read a recent front-page headline in The Hindu.
> 
> India’s population is, on average, much younger than in most Western nations. Experts say that is the most likely reason that deaths per million in India had seemed relatively low. But the number is quickly climbing.
> 
> According to excess mortality studies, Covid-19 deaths have been underestimated in many countries, including in the United States and Britain.
> 
> But India is a much bigger and poorer country. And its people are spread across 28 states and several federal territories in a highly decentralized system of governance, with different states counting deaths in different ways.
> 
> Even in a good year, experts say, only about one-fifth of deaths are medically investigated, meaning that the vast number of Indians die without a cause of death being certified.
> 
> According to the World Health Organization, a death should be recorded as Covid-19-related if the disease is assumed to have caused or contributed to it, even if the person had a pre-existing medical condition, such as cancer.
> 
> In many places in India, that doesn’t seem to be happening.
> 
> Rupal Thakkar tested positive for Covid-19 in mid-April. On April 16, she was admitted to Shalby Limited, a private hospital in her home city of Ahmedabad, but her oxygen levels suddenly dropped. The next day Ms. Thakkar, 48, died.
> 
> The hospital listed her cause of death as “sudden cardiac death,” which left the Thakkar family outraged.
> 
> “It was a lifetime shock,” said her younger brother, Dipan Thakkar. “Why would a private hospital connive with the government in hiding the real death numbers? It was an organized crime. It was an illegal act.”
> 
> Officials at Shalby didn’t respond to requests for comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting at a New Delhi crematorium to perform last rites for a relative.
> 
> After her situation was widely publicized in Indian newspapers, the hospital issued a second death certificate, this time including Covid-19 as a contributing cause.
> 
> Some families don’t want the truth to come out, said Dr. Mukherjee of the University of Michigan. Some want to cremate loved ones outside strict Covid-19 government protocols, and so they hide the fact that their family member died from the coronavirus. Others may feel ashamed about losing a loved one, as if it were their fault.
> 
> A political agenda may also be at play, experts said. States controlled by India’s governing Bharatiya Janata Party, led by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, may face pressure to underreport, according to some analysts. Dr. Mukherjee cited the very public scandal in 2019 when Mr. Modi’s government tried to suppress data showing a rise in the unemployment rate.
> 
> When it comes to Covid data, she said, “there is tremendous pressure from the central government on the state governments for projecting progress.”
> 
> Several officials from the governing party did not respond to messages seeking comment.
> 
> But manipulating death numbers seems to be happening in other places, too. One example is the state of Chhattisgarh, in central India, which is run by the leading opposition party, Congress.
> 
> Officials in Chhattisgarh’s Durg district, home to a large steel plant, reported more than 150 Covid-19 deaths from April 15 to April 21, according to messages sent to local media that were seen by The Times. The state reported less than half that number for Durg.
> 
> Chhattisgarh’s health minister, T.S. Singh Deo, denied any intentional underreporting. “We have tried to be as transparent as humanly possible,” he said. “We stand to be corrected at any point in time.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a makeshift ward for Covid-19 patients in Delhi.
> 
> Cremations are an important part of Hindu burial rituals, seen as a way to free the soul from the body. Those working at the burning grounds said they were utterly exhausted and could never remember so many people dying in such a short span of time.
> 
> In Surat, an industrial city in Gujarat, the grills used to burn bodies have been operating so relentlessly that the iron on some has actually melted. On April 14, Covid-19 crematories in Surat and another district, Gandhi Nagar, told The Times that they cremated 124 people, on a day when the authorities said 73 had died of Covid-19 in the entire state.
> 
> In Kanpur, in Uttar Pradesh State, bodies are now being burned in some of the city’s parks; the crematories are that backed up.
> 
> In Ahmedabad, at the Vadaj crematory, huge smokestacks pump out black smoke. Mr. Suresh, a clerk, sits in a tiny office, the door closed firmly shut.
> 
> When reached by telephone, he said he put “beemari,” or sickness in Hindi, on all the death certificates, and he referred questions to a sanitation official who then referred questions to another official who declined to answer calls.
> 
> Mr. Suresh said that his crematory handled 15 to 20 bodies of Covid-19 patients every day. As he spoke on Friday, three bodies burned on separate pyres, next to a large and growing stack of freshly chopped wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last rites in East Delhi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Covid-19 Devastates India, Deaths Go Undercounted (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Fatalities have been overlooked or downplayed, understating the human toll of the country’s outbreak, which accounts for nearly half of all new cases in a global surge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



modi fudge numbers, as always, just like their fake gdp growth


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

lonelyman said:


> geeze, didn't RSS on PDF constantly boast India is the largest 'democracy' with freedom of press? what happened?



We didn't let loose a global pandemic and sink the world.


Imran Khan said:


> the problem of india is they are loose mouth talk bigger then they can swallow . 26/27 feb is good example



We made 130 million vaccine doses and are making 100 million a month....you make zero. It's clear who's got the big mouth and loose talk.


----------



## lonelyman

Ghost Hobbit said:


> We didn't let loose a global pandemic and sink the world.
> 
> 
> We made 130 million vaccine doses and are making 100 million a month....you make zero. It's clear who's got the big mouth and loose talk.



your second wave tragedy is total modi made disaster, didn't you guys boast India has beat covid, you are in the endgame and this is behind you?

now go find some oxygen for your patients instead of keyboard warring on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shi12jun



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## colonel rajesh

Imran Khan said:


> just few more days and you will see supa pawa guys back in action . dont you remeber 99% of indians were went ofline as soon as first abhinandan pic come out ? what happen then ? after few months all of them back and start bla bla bla again



what about pakistan ? pandemic is finished in pakistan ? 
how many vaccinated ?
how many died today ?
by which time you will vaccinate your whole population ? 
by which time you will produce your vaccine ?
remember you are still getting life saving drugs, polio, rabies vaccine from india . you don't make them.


----------



## Imran Khan

colonel rajesh said:


> what about pakistan ? pandemic is finished in pakistan ?
> how many vaccinated ?
> how many died today ?
> by which time you will vaccinate your whole population ?
> by which time you will produce your vaccine ?
> remember you are still getting life saving drugs, polio, rabies vaccine from india . you don't make them.


*you are asking questions like my wife did when she went mad on me .  *

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## colonel rajesh

Imran Khan said:


> *you are asking questions like my wife did when she went mad on me .  *



jab parcha samajh me a jaye tab jawab likh dena


----------



## Imran Khan

colonel rajesh said:


> jab parcha samajh me a jaye tab jawab likh dena


main to wohi answer doon ga jo apni begum ko deta hoon .


----------



## Dalit

57 minutes ago

For a fourth day in a row, India has set an unwelcome world record for the number of new coronavirus infections: a further 349,691 cases in the 24 hours to Sunday morning, with another 2,767 lives lost. The capital, Delhi, is one of the worst-hit areas. The BBC's Vikas Pandey reports from a city whose hospitals are overwhelmed and whose citizens are in desperation.

When Ashwin Mittal's grandmother's oxygen saturation level dropped a week ago, he started frantically looking for a hospital bed in Delhi. He called everybody he could, but every hospital refused.

Her condition deteriorated further on Thursday and he took her to the emergency rooms of several hospitals, but every place was full. They accepted the fate that she was going to die without getting any treatment. But she was gasping for every breath and Ashwin just couldn't bear it after a while.

He took her in his car and went from one hospital to another for several hours until one in north Delhi agreed to take her in the emergency for "a few hours". He was to continue looking for a bed.

Ashwin, who has also tested positive for coronavirus, continued his search while battling a high fever and severe body aches. But he couldn't find a bed, and the hospital continued to keep his grandmother in the emergency ward on compassionate grounds.

Doctors there said she needed an ICU and had a good chance of survival. A family friend told me that the hospital was planning to discharge her on Sunday as it was running out of oxygen.

"The family is back to where they started and has accepted the fate. They know that if she survives, it will be because of a miracle, not because of any treatment," the friend said.

Miracles are what many families in Delhi are left to rely on. Most hospitals are full and many of them are refusing new admissions owing to the uncertainty over oxygen supply.

Oxygen-equipped ambulances are in short supply and it's becoming difficult for families to transport patients to hospitals even if they find a bed.

At least 20 people died on Saturday at the Jaipur Golden Hospital in Delhi because of a lack of oxygen. Hospitals are sending SOS messages frantically every day, saying they have just few hours of oxygen left.

I know a few cases where patients have died because they did not get high-flow oxygen support. Every morning starts with frantic calls from friends, family and colleagues asking for a bed, oxygen cylinders or medicines. The number of people I am able to help is reducing every day as the doctors and officials who could earlier help are no longer available to speak on the phone. Helplines are not working and the vendors who could earlier help have run out of supplies.

I go to bed with a sense of defeat every night, but then pick myself up and start in the morning again as more and more people call for help. I can understand their helplessness as I lost a cousin a few days ago in a top hospital in the city. He waited for 18 hours to get a ventilator but the hospital didn't have any.

That's how Delhi is functioning at the moment. Friends are calling friends; social media is awash with desperate pleas for help.

But it's almost impossible to find a hospital bed here now. Oxygen cylinders and medicines are in short supply. On Saturday, Saroj Hospital and Batra Hospital told families to take their patients away as they were running out of oxygen.

The city has been been reporting more than 24,000 cases daily in the past few days. The hospitals are completely overrun, and healthcare workers are exhausted.

Some people I know are taking dangerous journeys with their critically ill relatives to other cities which are 300-500km (18-300 miles) away. Sivesh Rana's brother was in a critical condition but he couldn't find a bed in Delhi and decided to take him in an ambulance to a city in the neighbouring state of Haryana.

But his condition worsened during the journey and the ambulance wasn't equipped to deal with a critical patient. He died a few hours after arriving at the hospital.

Dr A Fathahudeen, who is part of Kerala state's Covid task force, says the crisis is unprecedented and doctors can't do much if oxygen supply is not guaranteed.

"You need high-pressure liquid oxygen for the smooth functioning of ventilators and bi-pap machines. When the pressure drops, the machines fail to deliver adequate oxygen into the lungs, and the consequences can be fatal," he says.

He adds that oxygen is one of the major treatments to stabilise the patient, allowing doctors time to assess them and plan a future course of treatment.

Dr Fathahudeen says urgent measures are needed as patients are dying without getting the treatment they require.

"The Indian army is one of the finest in the world to build makeshift hospitals and ICU beds within a short span of time. They should be roped in," he adds.

The situation is not very different in other cities, including Pune, Nashik, Lucknow, Bhopal, Indore and Allahabad, as the second Covid wave devastates the country.

India reported 349,000 cases on Friday - a record daily spike. It reported 2,767 deaths. But experts say the actual numbers are likely to be much higher.

Getting tested has become very difficult in many cities as labs are overrun. As I earlier reported, many people are dying at home because they are not getting hospital beds or they are not being able to get tested for Covid. So, they don't find a place as a Covid patient in the database managed by different states.

Meanwhile, frantic calls continue - each one more heartbreaking than the last.









India Covid: Patients dying without oxygen amid Delhi surge


Delhi hospitals run out of beds and oxygen as families struggle to save their loved ones.



www.bbc.com




Another record. We are now heading towards 400,000 cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## colonel rajesh

Imran Khan said:


> main to wohi answer doon ga jo apni begum ko deta hoon .



samajh gaya 

chalo jawab mai de deta hu 

there is corona pandemic surging day by day 
157 people died of corona in last 24 hours 
you don't have any vaccine , depend on others ,
only 0.2 percent population has been vaccinated till now , people are not coming forward because of nano chip bill gates 
india supplies you life saving drugs , polio and rabies vaccine , khuda chahega to corona ki vaccine bhi denge .
dhanyavad


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> *you are asking questions like my wife did when she went mad on me .  *




After talking to Indians in this forum and engaging with them, I am giving a second thought about it.










90 percent of Indians are idiots: Justice Markandey Katju


At least 90 percent of Indians are "idiots" who can easily be misled by mischievous elements in the name of religion, Press Council of India (PCI) chairperson Justice Markandey Katju claimed today.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## Imran Khan

what about pakistan ? 
Pakistan is well doing great its partly sunny day here in islamabd with temp 29 

pandemic is finished in pakistan ?
no still kicking the arse since 1 year 

how many vaccinated ?
1.3millions were vaccinates at 9 april . since then no update

how many died today ?
118 sadly 

by which time you will vaccinate your whole population ?
as per GOP by end of 2022 . last week they received more 3million doses from china /Russia . pakistan have signed contract of 45million doses so far with multiple sources .

by which time you will produce your vaccine ?
DUHS is working on single dose vaccine .google it you will find many updates .

remember you are still getting life saving drugs, polio, rabies vaccine from india . you don't make them.

nah i did not remeber india ever save us . all i know pakistan buy with hard cash. Pakistan has so far imported around $67.26 million worth of drug last year its tiny part of our imports . major source for Pakistani drugs are local . The Pakistan Pharmaceutical Industry meets around 90% of the country's demand of finished dosage .

now come to exports pakistan exports some 217mn$ in 2019 paramedical items with 4% growth yearly .

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Hope Pakistan is spared of this nightmare. 

Insha Allah..

Prepare for the worst, and hope for the best, just as in first wave.

One reason is the strong belief.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Orca

Jugger said:


> Do not make assumptions because of your interactions with Indians in PDF, defence forum people have polarising views.




Is not include only pdf members, I mostly spent time on twitter and some on YouTube, my opinion set after reading the thousands of thousands abusive, derogatory and ill wish thinking comments by our neighbours. 
But yes at the end, Allah Reham karey inn per aur inn key haal per

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arjunk

xyxmt said:


> Although It makes me happy that India as a state is crumbling I wont go so far to be happy about the horrifying situation Indian people find themself in today. May God help the people of India.


Guess who voted BJP in with a landslide victory when their election campaign revolved around attacking Pakistan and occupying Kashmir...





I feel bad for innocent people dying on the streets, but India is the world's largest democracy. The government reflects the attitude of the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SMC

Robbie said:


> You are talking with Pakistani Muslims. Never forget these people for who they actually are. These people organized and celebrated the Mumbai massacre and many are celebrating now.


I mostly see indifference. However I do remember Indians telling Pakistanis that terrorist attacks in Pakistan were karma. Indians were even saying that the 97 people killed in PIA plane crash last year were all terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Prayers with India and its people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Seen a video from Maharashtra where the local Police is asking the Muslim clerics to pray for the wellbeing.

And to end the coronavirus in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

These basturds will never learn, always talk big and does nothing, buggers who cant even save their own citizens dying like rats and they are claiming to save the world, what a piece of shit whole that country is aka endia.


----------



## niao78

2nd wave is 
Because of chutiya Public not just politicians. People here are spreading so much misinformation on covid. It's causing Chaos.


----------



## colonel rajesh

Skywalker said:


> These basturds will never learn, always talk big and does nothing, buggers who cant even save their own citizens dying like rats and they are claiming to save the world, what a piece of shit whole that country is aka endia.



those idiots who can not produce single dose of vaccine are giving lecture here , see how and why your citizens are dying of corona , because you don't have vaccine .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

colonel rajesh said:


> those idiots who can not produce single dose of vaccine are giving lecture here , see how and why your citizens are dying of corona , because you don't have vaccine .


Those idiots who are propagating to save the world are dying like rats as they neither have enough vaccines nor they have enough oxygen. Our citizens much safer here than the rats dying in our eastern border.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## colonel rajesh

Skywalker said:


> Those idiots who are propagating to save the world are dying like rats as they neither have enough vaccines nor they have enough oxygen. Our citizens much safer here than the rats dying in our eastern border.



even then your people are dying of corona , go arrange vaccine and life saving drugs which you get from india .


----------



## Skywalker

colonel rajesh said:


> even then your people are dying of corona , go arrange vaccine and life saving drugs which you get from india .


Your shitty propaganda wont work here rat. The vaccine we supposed to get from endia was sanctioned by WHO not from your govt. endiot. stop chest thumping on manufacturing on somebody's hard work and formulas.


----------



## iLION12345_1

I pray for the Indian people. Hopefully this will pass.

To the Pakistani members who do not share the same sentiment, kindly dont type a mean message to show it, just stay quiet. otherwise you are no better than the people you want to call evil. If the prophet PBUH prayed for people who tried to hurt him, why do you not follow his example? Are you better than the people that were celebrating the APS attack then? Both of them are Celebrating the deaths of innocent children and people.

Not all Indians are bad, don’t throw the entire country under the bus, or at least not your humanity, if you had lost a loved one to Covid and someone from their side showed empathy, you would not act this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## crankthatskunk

I thought only couple of days ago India was complaining that "Western Countries including USA" has stopped the supply of important "Raw Material" to produce covid-19 vaccines.
How these two vaccines would be produced by India without the raw material!!

As for Modi's claim of "India world's pharmacy".

The truth is that Western Pharmaceuticals have invested in India only due to the lower costs, especially labour costs to produce generic medications, which are out of "Patents" period. it makes sense for them to ship the raw material to India and Indians produce the tablets. This is the strict role of Indian pharmaceutical companies in most cases.

The Western Companies especially USA companies have used India as a "ginuea pig" for testings which are unlawful in the West and USA. India has benefited from huge investment for this sole purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MuhammedAli

India has saved the world ... Now india is saving itself. Solution to Covid is solution of GauMutra GauShitta GauDodha GauSliva and GauMonthly-Discharge ... Mix a solution this in equal parts and consume before worshipping cow and stones and touching penises of old naked Sadhus for maximum effect ... Note this is Krishnic and Vedick cure covid ... After meditating on manisha Purana which says ... Om tatti gau mutram panch gavad audiatam peeyam khoob-am ... Especially opened my Chakras and when molecular structure of my soul of liberated i understood the passage of Manisha Purana aka Molesters Guide to bexoming professional rapist.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Norwegian said:


> In this horrifying situation, I request all Pakistanis to pray for India please. Despite our differences, deep down we are only humans. 🥺😭





Norwegian said:


> In this horrifying situation, I request all Pakistanis to pray for India please. Despite our differences, deep down we are only humans. 🥺😭







So you want us to pray for those who celebrate the deaths of innocent Pakistani men, women and children? You want us to pray for those who call for the death and destruction of the Pakistani people and nation? You want us to pray for those who rape, torture and murder innocent Kashmiri civilians?............  


Tell me, WHAT would the indians be doing IF the above happened to Pakistan? They certainly would not be praying and wishing the best for Pakistan I can certainly tell you. 


PS I guess indian plans to attack and annihilate Pakistan and Pakistanis have now gone all out of the window.............


iLION12345_1 said:


> I pray for the Indian people. Hopefully this will pass.
> 
> To the Pakistani members who do not share the same sentiment, kindly dont type a mean message to show it, just stay quiet. otherwise you are no better than the people you want to call evil. If the prophet PBUH prayed for people who tried to hurt him, why do you not follow his example? Are you better than the people that were celebrating the APS attack then? Both of them are Celebrating the deaths of innocent children and people.
> 
> Not all Indians are bad, don’t throw the entire country under the bus, or at least not your humanity, if you had lost a loved one to Covid and someone from their side showed empathy, you would not act this way.






F**K em!

They deserve it. They all do. For decades the indians have been demonizing and trying their hardest to destroy Pakistan. They sowed the wind, now let them REAP the whirlwind.......

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## waz

Norwegian said:


> In this horrifying situation, I request all Pakistanis to pray for India please. Despite our differences, deep down we are only humans. 🥺😭



I pray for all the innocent good natured folks of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

waz said:


> I pray for all the innocent good natured folks of India.






There are none. They are all rabid anti-Pakistani/anti-Muslim zombies.


----------



## waz

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Tell me, WHAT would the indians be doing IF the above happened to Pakistan? They certainly would not be praying and wishing the best for Pakistan I can certainly tell you.



Many would be and there is no doubt there. What goes around comes around. 
But anyhow, I'll pray for those who are not like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Norwegian said:


> In this horrifying situation, I request all Pakistanis to pray for India please. Despite our differences, deep down we are only humans. 🥺😭






@Norwegian I pray that you grow a brain and increase your IQ so you can AT LEAST understand and know WHO our enemies are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## waz

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> There are none. They are all rabid anti-Pakistani/anti-Muslim zombies.



Yes there are bro.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Norwegian said:


> In this horrifying situation, I request all Pakistanis to pray for India please. Despite our differences, deep down we are only humans. 🥺😭


we are humbled by this pandemic. our prayers to all specially poor and needy patients in India.
our prayers for all mankind irrespective of political affiliation or faith,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iltutmish

Pakistanis showing sympathy towards fellow Muslims all over the world:

- „Ummah ka chummah“
- „they don’t care about us“
- „Pakistan First!“

But pray for India? Folks, can somebody explain this hypocrisy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Orca said:


> Unable to pray for a nation who celebrated many many tragic events happened in Pakistan, for example the APS Attack.


rise above the few internet trolls. we are the followers of Prophet Muhammad PBUH, never forget that we must act with kindness. not all patients are guilty for the acts of RSS and BJP trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iltutmish

Irfan Baloch said:


> rise above the few internet trolls. we are the followers of Prophet Muhammad PBUH, never forget that we must act with kindness. not all patients are guilty for the acts of RSS and BJP trolls.


When your mother needs a kidney (just hypothetically speaking, hope she is in good health) and you are a match, will she get your kidney or some poor guy in Africa or India? My mother would get my kidney!

Our people are poor, fix our country first, then help strangers (and start with those who are not hostile to you). These PR stunts are the reason why Pakistan gets the foot and people elsewhere fly to Mars.


----------



## waz

Iltutmish said:


> Pakistanis showing sympathy towards fellow Muslims all over the world:
> 
> - „Ummah ka chummah“
> - „they don’t care about us“
> - „Pakistan First!“
> 
> But pray for India? Folks, can somebody explain this hypocrisy?



I hear you bro, it's tough. But we pray for those who have no malice to us and there are many.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Iltutmish said:


> When your mother needs a kidney (just hypothetically speaking, hope she is in good health) and you are a fit, will she get your kidney or some poor guy in Africa or India? My mother would get my kidney!
> 
> Our people are poor, fix our country first, then help strangers (and start with those who are not hostile to you). These PR stunts are the reason that Pakistan gets the foot and people elsewhere fly to Mars.


charity starts from home
praying doesn't cost anything,. it only shows you are a better human being.
you are an angry young man. don't burn yourself out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Irfan Baloch said:


> we are humbled by this pandemic. our prayers to all specially poor and needy patients in India.
> our prayers for all mankind irrespective of political affiliation or faith,






We're the indians praying for or celebrating the deaths of innocent Pakistanis when a plane recently crashed in Rawalpindi/Islamabad?


Iltutmish said:


> Pakistanis showing sympathy towards fellow Muslims all over the world:
> 
> - „Ummah ka chummah“
> - „they don’t care about us“
> - „Pakistan First!“
> 
> But pray for India? Folks, can somebody explain this hypocrisy?






Because unfortunately most Pakistanis are either retarded or suffer from Stockholm Syndrome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> We're the indians praying for or celebrating the deaths of innocent Pakistanis when a plane recently crashed in Rawalpindi/Islamabad?


simple choice is, follow the example of our Holy Prophet PBUH (for whom we are willing to burn our own vehicles)
or follow the example of Indian trolls?

choice is yours


----------



## beijingwalker

In another forum I suggested that India should accept Chinese aid cause when people struggle to breathe and desparately need oxygen to survive, they don't care whether the oxygen is made in China or not, and one India poster told me to **** off, saying India will take nothing from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

I got enough people to pray for in Pakistan.

leave the bhartis to Allah swt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Irfan Baloch said:


> simple choice is, follow the example of our Holy Prophet PBUH (for whom we are willing to burn our own vehicles)
> or follow the example of Indian trolls?
> 
> choice is yours







Most of our people follow NOTHING with regards to Islam so why start with sympathising with those who call for the death and destruction of the Pakistani people and nation.




PS indian trolls have been quiet in PDF the last few days. I wonder why?............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## User

Norwegian said:


> In this horrifying situation, I request all Pakistanis to pray for India please. Despite our differences, deep down we are only humans. 🥺😭


Dear Indians,

What you are experiencing and going through, has been the same for Kashmiris since decades.
The only difference is, Kashmir bleeds because of your state`s cruel policies, while karma is a bitch and has got back at you.

When you get fine, take out time to think of Kashmiris and ask your government to change her stance towards them.

Let them breath, let them live.
They are as human as you and me.

Sincerely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Air Wolf

Their govt has made it real difficult to feel sympathy for them even though on a subconscious level we know that common people maybe not at fault here.

The best we can do at the moment is to feel indifference towards them and reserve the prayers for our own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Air Wolf said:


> Their govt has made it real difficult to feel sympathy for them even though on a subconscious level we know that common people maybe not at fault here.
> 
> The best we can do at the moment is to feel indifference...






indians MORE than deserve this. BIGGEST B**tard traitors are Pakistanis like Shoaib Akhter and other Pakistani celebrities who sympathising with and "praying" for the indians............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Robbie said:


> You are talking with Pakistani Muslims. Never forget these people for who they actually are. These people organized and celebrated the Mumbai massacre and many are celebrating now.



BS... Give me.one quote. 

Fact is as Muslims we are the moral ones who would never celebrate an Azaab from Allah upon anyone or any nation. It's against our teachings. We have to make duaa for forgiveness, that's our Deen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

What goes around, comes back to bite very hard, There are some really good sane Indians, unfortunately most of Hindustan is hijacked by blood thirsty Indians bent on taking back Pakistan by force.

I hope and pray sanity prevails in Indians and seek forgiveness from Allah.


----------



## Clutch

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Most of our people follow NOTHING with regards to Islam so why start with sympathising with those who call for the death and destruction of the Pakistani people and nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS indian trolls have been quiet in PDF the last few days. I wonder why?............



Great logic... So you are saying don't follow Islam?... Lol. Looser.


----------



## Vikki

graphican said:


> This is what Indians did to Kashmiri Muslims in the last 2 years and Indians were supporting lockdowns, crackdowns, curfews and socioeconomic blockade. Allah has brought it upon rest of Indian and they're experiencing what they wanted to impose in Kashmir.
> 
> Acknowledge and correct your mistakes. May be ask an apology and undo what you did wrong.


You fool go and check the news..kashmir is also facing the same situation..people are dying..weekend curfews....dont talk nonsense.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Sympathies for the poor common folk of India. They have been deceived by Modi's falsely inflated ego. He could have averted this debacle but he had other priorities.

The sad truth in electoral autocratic states like Hindustan though is that people are deceived into keeping these filth in power. Even in genuine autocracies, when people protest, changes will come. However, the deceptiveness and corruption is so rampant among the fully subscribed elites of Indian society, that the poor masses either cannot or cheerfully will not depose the bastardss at the top. They are so brainwashed that Congress are anti-national that Modi will potter along with Yogi and Amit in tow for years yet. Any PM with an ounce of shame would have resigned. Any nation with an ounce of shame and genuine insight would have deposed him.


Vikki said:


> You fool go and check the news..kashmir is also facing the same situation..people are dying..weekend curfews....dont talk nonsense.


You don't seem to grasp the simple point being made by the poster you're replying to. There's a word for it in Hindustan - karma.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JackTheRipper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386183748077686784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385834146275151873

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Clutch said:


> Great logic... So you are saying don't follow Islam?... Lol. Looser.







So by your logic, following Islam means empathizing with those who insult Prophet Muhammad (PBUH), call for the destruction of Islam and the genocide of Muslims and Pakistanis..........brilliant logic!........ ............you must have both a high IQ and also be the most pious Muslim currently alive............


----------



## Iltutmish

Clutch said:


> Great logic... So you are saying don't follow Islam?... Lol. Looser.


He is not saying that. He says most people have nothing to do Islam (you know the important things that come before sympathy towards hostile strangers) and shouldn’t act that loving your enemy is a starter into Islamic teachings.


----------



## Vikki

arjunk said:


> Guess who voted BJP in with a landslide victory when their election campaign revolved around attacking Pakistan and occupying Kashmir...
> View attachment 737235
> 
> I feel bad for innocent people dying on the streets, but India is the world's largest democracy. The government reflects the attitude of the people.


We are not begging for your wishes or prayers..in fact we dont care..and yes...no matter how much we scold and hold modi responsible for some debacles, we will elect him again in 2024...he is the rigjt answer for all india haters outside and inside india.


beijingwalker said:


> In another forum I suggested that India should accept Chinese aid cause when people struggle to breathe and desparately need oxygen to survive, they don't care whether the oxygen is made in China or not, and one India poster told me to **** off, saying India will take nothing from China.


Sorry bro..I for one want india to take whatever help it can from china...be it medicines , vaccine or raw materials. It's nice of your govt to have extended the helping hand..much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Dalit

Now compare this with RSS vitriol for Pakistan.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Where is the Indian Army? Honest question. Why are they not deployed to build some tents with oxygen points and to ferry in military stocks of oxygen? What do they actually do for Indians when their people need help?

Do Indians actually give a crap for other Indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

masterchief_mirza said:


> Where is the Indian Army? Honest question. Why are they not deployed to build some tents with oxygen points and to ferry in military stocks of oxygen? What do they actually do for Indians when their people need help?
> 
> Do Indians actually give a crap for other Indians?



Too busy containing China on behalf of Western powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dalit said:


> Too busy containing China on behalf of Western powers.


Shocked by India's "survival of the fittest, dog eat dog" mentality. This is what overpopulation, overcrowding and caste hegemony does to the brains of ordinary people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Vikki said:


> We are not begging for your wishes or prayers..in fact we dont care..and yes...no matter how much we scold and hold modi responsible for some debacles, we will elect him again in 2024...he is the rigjt answer for all india haters outside and inside india.





Good. I hope he gets elected too. Rather than waste time on a Pakistani forum, you should go out and help the millions of your ilk who are dying or suffering from covid-19. You can show your patriotism and love for india there........ ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JackTheRipper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386134443811753987

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386011954297249795

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386016797959196681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386027576485842944

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## graphican

Vikki said:


> You fool go and check the news..kashmir is also facing the same situation..people are dying..weekend curfews....dont talk nonsense.



When the rest of India was not under curfews, lockdowns and economic crisis, Kashmir was going through in the hands of occupying Indian forces. Do you want to check facts just before you speak on a topic next time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

graphican said:


> This is what Indians did to Kashmiri Muslims in the last 2 years and Indians were supporting lockdowns, crackdowns, curfews and socioeconomic blockade. Allah has brought it upon rest of Indian and they're experiencing what they wanted to impose in Kashmir.
> 
> Acknowledge and correct your mistakes. May be ask an apology and undo what you did wrong.



like the French banning hijabs and now all of France has to wear face veils. the irony.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Is there a change of hearts and minds in India after so much death and destruction.

Prayers are approved only after remorse, redemption and introspecting, and calling for the forgiveness and mercy.

Don't see that happening and any manifested clear change.

Still see the same bloated fake egos, the chest thumping and false bragging.

No redemption...no remorse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sabretooth

Its a lost cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Qmjd

Dalit said:


> 57 minutes ago
> 
> For a fourth day in a row, India has set an unwelcome world record for the number of new coronavirus infections: a further 349,691 cases in the 24 hours to Sunday morning, with another 2,767 lives lost. The capital, Delhi, is one of the worst-hit areas. The BBC's Vikas Pandey reports from a city whose hospitals are overwhelmed and whose citizens are in desperation.
> 
> When Ashwin Mittal's grandmother's oxygen saturation level dropped a week ago, he started frantically looking for a hospital bed in Delhi. He called everybody he could, but every hospital refused.
> 
> Her condition deteriorated further on Thursday and he took her to the emergency rooms of several hospitals, but every place was full. They accepted the fate that she was going to die without getting any treatment. But she was gasping for every breath and Ashwin just couldn't bear it after a while.
> 
> He took her in his car and went from one hospital to another for several hours until one in north Delhi agreed to take her in the emergency for "a few hours". He was to continue looking for a bed.
> 
> Ashwin, who has also tested positive for coronavirus, continued his search while battling a high fever and severe body aches. But he couldn't find a bed, and the hospital continued to keep his grandmother in the emergency ward on compassionate grounds.
> 
> Doctors there said she needed an ICU and had a good chance of survival. A family friend told me that the hospital was planning to discharge her on Sunday as it was running out of oxygen.
> 
> "The family is back to where they started and has accepted the fate. They know that if she survives, it will be because of a miracle, not because of any treatment," the friend said.
> 
> Miracles are what many families in Delhi are left to rely on. Most hospitals are full and many of them are refusing new admissions owing to the uncertainty over oxygen supply.
> 
> Oxygen-equipped ambulances are in short supply and it's becoming difficult for families to transport patients to hospitals even if they find a bed.
> 
> At least 20 people died on Saturday at the Jaipur Golden Hospital in Delhi because of a lack of oxygen. Hospitals are sending SOS messages frantically every day, saying they have just few hours of oxygen left.
> 
> I know a few cases where patients have died because they did not get high-flow oxygen support. Every morning starts with frantic calls from friends, family and colleagues asking for a bed, oxygen cylinders or medicines. The number of people I am able to help is reducing every day as the doctors and officials who could earlier help are no longer available to speak on the phone. Helplines are not working and the vendors who could earlier help have run out of supplies.
> 
> I go to bed with a sense of defeat every night, but then pick myself up and start in the morning again as more and more people call for help. I can understand their helplessness as I lost a cousin a few days ago in a top hospital in the city. He waited for 18 hours to get a ventilator but the hospital didn't have any.
> 
> That's how Delhi is functioning at the moment. Friends are calling friends; social media is awash with desperate pleas for help.
> 
> But it's almost impossible to find a hospital bed here now. Oxygen cylinders and medicines are in short supply. On Saturday, Saroj Hospital and Batra Hospital told families to take their patients away as they were running out of oxygen.
> 
> The city has been been reporting more than 24,000 cases daily in the past few days. The hospitals are completely overrun, and healthcare workers are exhausted.
> 
> Some people I know are taking dangerous journeys with their critically ill relatives to other cities which are 300-500km (18-300 miles) away. Sivesh Rana's brother was in a critical condition but he couldn't find a bed in Delhi and decided to take him in an ambulance to a city in the neighbouring state of Haryana.
> 
> But his condition worsened during the journey and the ambulance wasn't equipped to deal with a critical patient. He died a few hours after arriving at the hospital.
> 
> Dr A Fathahudeen, who is part of Kerala state's Covid task force, says the crisis is unprecedented and doctors can't do much if oxygen supply is not guaranteed.
> 
> "You need high-pressure liquid oxygen for the smooth functioning of ventilators and bi-pap machines. When the pressure drops, the machines fail to deliver adequate oxygen into the lungs, and the consequences can be fatal," he says.
> 
> He adds that oxygen is one of the major treatments to stabilise the patient, allowing doctors time to assess them and plan a future course of treatment.
> 
> Dr Fathahudeen says urgent measures are needed as patients are dying without getting the treatment they require.
> 
> "The Indian army is one of the finest in the world to build makeshift hospitals and ICU beds within a short span of time. They should be roped in," he adds.
> 
> The situation is not very different in other cities, including Pune, Nashik, Lucknow, Bhopal, Indore and Allahabad, as the second Covid wave devastates the country.
> 
> India reported 349,000 cases on Friday - a record daily spike. It reported 2,767 deaths. But experts say the actual numbers are likely to be much higher.
> 
> Getting tested has become very difficult in many cities as labs are overrun. As I earlier reported, many people are dying at home because they are not getting hospital beds or they are not being able to get tested for Covid. So, they don't find a place as a Covid patient in the database managed by different states.
> 
> Meanwhile, frantic calls continue - each one more heartbreaking than the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India Covid: Patients dying without oxygen amid Delhi surge
> 
> 
> Delhi hospitals run out of beds and oxygen as families struggle to save their loved ones.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another record. We are now heading towards 400,000 cases.


They lynched the Muslim for covid and doctors also suggestion giving the Muslim poison injections instead of covid injection.
How quickly the table turns but hearted and blinded hindu never learn.
After this they again lynching Muslim for something else.
They are very happy when kashmiri are under full lock-down.
Now burn in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

graphican said:


> *Can india start burying their dead, if not forever then at least temporarily?* Think. It's impossible to cremate thousands which comes at a huge financial and environmental cost. They should transport dead bodies to desert areas and bury them there.



That's a good set of points.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KedarT

Good to see some of the Pakistanis praying for us. I hope the goodwill continues instead of being just a temporary thing which has so often been in the past. For starters, Pakistan can restart trade with India reciprocating.


----------



## arjunk

Vikki said:


> We are not begging for your wishes or prayers..in fact we dont care..and yes...no matter how much we scold and hold modi responsible for some debacles, we will elect him again in 2024...he is the rigjt answer for all india haters outside and inside india.


Really? I have seen many videos of Indians begging for oxygen while their relatives die on the side (nothing wrong with doing that). You and your arrogant Bhakt buddies are just insulting their suffering.


----------



## X-ray Papa

Very Good,

Myanmar is suffering, India is suffering
The two pagan enemies of Islam is suffering.


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

KedarT said:


> Good to see some of the Pakistanis praying for us. I hope the goodwill continues instead of being just a temporary thing which has so often been in the past. *For starters, Pakistan can restart trade with India reciprocating.*



only when India reinstates Article 370 and give Kashmiris their rights.


----------



## Smoke

Vikki said:


> We are not begging for your wishes or prayers..in fact we dont care..and yes...no matter how much we scold and hold modi responsible for some debacles, we will elect him again in 2024...he is the rigjt answer for all india haters outside and inside india.
> 
> Sorry bro..I for one want india to take whatever help it can from china...be it medicines , vaccine or raw materials. It's nice of your govt to have extended the helping hand..much appreciated.



I'd like for you to say exactly that infront of the Indian families who have lost their loved ones, hopefully their anguish will set your stupid underdeveloped mind, straight. Don't talk like you speak for the rest of your nation's population.


----------



## KedarT

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> only when India reinstates Article 370 and give Kashmiris their rights.


I personally think there shouldn't be any pre-defined condition to start trade. What do you feel?


----------



## D-day

Norwegian said:


> In this horrifying situation, I request all Pakistanis to pray for India please. Despite our differences, deep down we are only humans. 🥺😭


How can I pray for India when they killed Kashmiris on daily basis. The image of toddler sitting on the body of his grandfather sits hurts me.


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

KedarT said:


> I personally think there shouldn't be any pre-defined condition to start trade. What do you feel?



no Article 370, no trade. not one tomato should be sold to India, let alone free oxygen cylinders and respirators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nash58

D-day said:


> How can I pray for India when they killed Kashmiris on daily basis. The image of toddler sitting on the body of his grandfather sits hurts me.


That toddler's tears must have reached the heaven. It is a horrible and very painful sight. Something that strike a person's heart forever. When the toddler grows up into a man and recalled what happened on that gruesome day imagine what will be his reaction. Painful indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KedarT

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> no Article 370, no trade. not one tomato should be sold to India, let alone free oxygen cylinders and respirators.


Trade is one thing that makes countries dependent on each other. A Pakistani businessman exporting something to India wouldn't want India-Pakistan relations to get bad since his business depends on a stable India and stable Pakistan. The same thing will be important for an Indian businessman exporting something to Pakistan. This will ensure that both countries will atleast try to have good relations with each other. Right now, since there's no trade both countries don't have anything to lose and thus we see a lot of hostility between both the countries. Trade is the first step to good relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samurai_assassin

A certain section of the Indian society have teased, mocked and taken great pleasure out of the calamities that befell upon Pakistan over the decades. From terrorist bombings, shootings, plane disasters, to natural disasters such as floods and earthquakes. Indians take great joy in seeing Pakistanis die.
Now if Pakistan was in indias situation (God forbid) indians would have taken to social media to share their sickening joy of witnessing innocent Pakistanis die of the pandemic. They would have expressed their happiness in blaming the Pak army and Islam.
It wasnt too long ago Indian media and some politicians blamed Pakistan for spreading the Coronoa virus across the LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Air Wolf

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> BIGGEST B**tard traitors are Pakistanis like Shoaib Akhter and other Pakistani celebrities



They have a very specific reason for showing sympathy....subscribers for their youtube channels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Unfortunately the illiterate Hindu massess have been taken in by Modi's snake-oil charms.

Modi is a man who has no qualification to lead India and not only has he damaged the Indian economy but also totally mishandled the virus, when India was in such a good position at the start of this year as the UK generously gave it a licence to produce as many of its AstraZeneca vaccine as it wants at no profit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

KedarT said:


> Trade is one thing that makes countries dependent on each other.



so the right thing to do for Pakistan is to not trade with India and not be dependent on them.



KedarT said:


> A Pakistani businessman exporting something to India wouldn't want India-Pakistan relations to get bad since his business depends on a stable India and stable Pakistan.



if a Pakistani doesnt trade with India, its not an issue. the world is huge, and Allah is the provider of Rizq.



KedarT said:


> The same thing will be important for an Indian businessman exporting something to Pakistan.



anything India makes can be bought from somewhere else as well.



KedarT said:


> This will ensure that both countries will atleast try to have good relations with each other.



historically this has proven to not work. even when trading happened India always tried to harm Pakistan and break it, like East Pakistan in 71.



KedarT said:


> Trade is the first step to good relations.



indians act worse than animals to the Kashmiris. there is no need for good relations with such people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KedarT

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> so the right thing to do for Pakistan is to not trade with India and not be dependent on them.


That's precisely the wrong thing. A decrease in every Rupee for the poor on either sides of the border is important for them.


PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> anything India makes can be bought from somewhere else as well.


But it could be more expensive than it's in India. Take the case of BD. Lakhs of BD people come to India for medical and clothes tourism so much so that the markets in Kolkata are now dependent on them for their profits. When India closed the border with BD, these businessmen took a huge hit because they lost a lot of customers. You get my point?


PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> historically this has proven to not work. even when trading happened India always tried to harm Pakistan and break it, like East Pakistan in 71.


Let's not divert the topic now, that's a whole different thing.


PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> indians act worse than animals to the Kashmiris. there is no need for good relations with such people.


Again you come to Kashmir🙄


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Air Wolf said:


> They have a very specific reason for showing sympathy....subscribers for their youtube channels





More than that. They have sold their souls to the devil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

This is so sad . Poor people dying suffering in rich mans disease . 
thousands of poor innocent Indians dead . For what .....

rich man still getting paid all until now while poor lying dead like a stray dog on street . 


What these poor done to deserve this . It’s not their fault being born poor and hungry struggling and striving for meal clothes shelter and now can’t even breath a breath 

what life was that .

Allah protect the innocent & oppressed ,shower your blessings happiness well-being on them make it easy on them make them healthy and strong and to recover from this virus .


----------



## KAL-EL

Amen!!

For whatever it’s worth, The people of India are in my prayers.

So are all the people from all over the world that have suffered from this horrible virus.


----------



## KedarT

Whirling_dervesh said:


> Dont degrade yourself and stoop to indian level. You are dehumanising yourself. If you have nothing useful to stay dont say anything at all.


Is this the Indian level? Where we selflessly donated vaccines to a host of other countries? These are actual actions of Indian gov.









Worldview with Suhasini Haidar | What went wrong with India's vaccine diplomacy?


Diplomatic Affairs Editor Suhasini Haidar discusses what led to the country's current vaccine crisis




www.thehindu.com


----------



## Rizwan Alam

*"Be merciful to those on the earth and the One in the heavens will have mercy upon you*.”( Hadith)

Tirmidhi 1924

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

KedarT said:


> That's precisely the wrong thing. A decrease in every Rupee for the poor on either sides of the border is important for them.



then its on India to settle the Kashmir issue in a way that satisfies Kashmiris



KedarT said:


> But it could be more expensive than it's in India.



doesnt matter. we will survive. 



KedarT said:


> Let's not divert the topic now, that's a whole different thing.



yet its relevant. India has tried to break Pakistan despite trading, such as East Pakistan in 1971.



KedarT said:


> Again you come to Kashmir🙄



its the most important issue. Pakistan wont make peace with india on top of the bones of Kashmiris.


----------



## Robbie

User said:


> Dear Indians,
> 
> What you are experiencing and going through, has been the same for Kashmiris since decades.
> The only difference is, Kashmir bleeds because of your state`s cruel policies, while karma is a bitch and has got back at you.
> 
> When you get fine, take out time to think of Kashmiris and ask your government to change her stance towards them.
> 
> Let them breath, let them live.
> They are as human as you and me.
> 
> Sincerely.





graphican said:


> This is what Indians did to Kashmiri Muslims in the last 2 years and Indians were supporting lockdowns, crackdowns, curfews and socioeconomic blockade. Allah has brought it upon rest of Indian and they're experiencing what they wanted to impose in Kashmir.
> 
> Acknowledge and correct your mistakes. May be ask an apology and undo what you did wrong.


If you believe in Karma then the bomb blasts that you experience regularly are karma too? Because your country has organized terrorism and bomb blasts in India so it must be karma coming back at you right?


KedarT said:


> That's precisely the wrong thing. A decrease in every Rupee for the poor on either sides of the border is important for them.
> 
> But it could be more expensive than it's in India. Take the case of BD. Lakhs of BD people come to India for medical and clothes tourism so much so that the markets in Kolkata are now dependent on them for their profits. When India closed the border with BD, these businessmen took a huge hit because they lost a lot of customers. You get my point?
> 
> Let's not divert the topic now, that's a whole different thing.
> 
> Again you come to Kashmir🙄


You are talking with Jihadi john. Logic doesn't work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

May it pleases Allah SWT to protect, help ,guide and bless humanity


----------



## Ali_Baba

*Indian families are told to bury their dead in their back gardens*









Indian families are told to bury the Covid dead in their back gardens


The home ceremonies have to comply with health guidelines but it is hoped the move will ease the pressure on crematoriums and grave diggers.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Robbie said:


> If you believe in Karma then the bomb blasts that you experience regularly are karma too? Because your country has organized terrorism and bomb blasts in India so it must be karma coming back at you right?



India is the founder of organised terrorism in this region. 



Robbie said:


> You are talking with Jihadi john. Logic doesn't work.



sound logic is not trading with 2 faced entities like india.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robbie

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> India is the founder of organised terrorism in this region.


No, it's not. It's Pakistan as usual.


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Robbie said:


> No, it's not. It's Pakistan as usual.



indians always claim that Pakistan started sponsoring terrorists in Kashmir in the 80s and onwards. but india has been sponsoring terrorists in Pakistan long before that, in Balochistan especially, through Afghanistan. not to mention the Mukti Bahini and their role in East Pakistan 1971 and the years leading up to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## siegecrossbow

beijingwalker said:


> In another forum I suggested that India should accept Chinese aid cause when people struggle to breathe and desparately need oxygen to survive, they don't care whether the oxygen is made in China or not, and one India poster told me to **** off, saying India will take nothing from China.











Delhivery to provide logistical support for importing oxygen concentrators


The company had received a lot of queries for the import of essentials and observed a shortage of air cargo capacity, especially from China.




economictimes.indiatimes.com







> MUMBAI: Logistics and supply chain startup Delhivery is providing logistical support for importing *oxygen concentrators from China* at a time when India has been hit by a shortage of air cargo capacity, especially from the neighbouring country.
> 
> “We are flying charters into India with oxygen concentrators and other essential supplies and can build more capacity on-demand,” Delhivery’s co-founder Sahil Barua said in a post on professional networking site LinkedIn on Saturday.
> 
> Oxygen concentrators are portable machines that generate oxygen from the air for use by patients at home. India reported more than 346,000 new Covid-19 cases on Friday, making it the highest single-day surge recorded by any country. With cases continuing to soar, oxygen has been in huge demand, leading to a massive scarcity across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

We will forever remember how Modi was absent when India needed him.


----------



## Imran Khan

Ali_Baba said:


> *Indian families are told to bury their dead in their back gardens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian families are told to bury the Covid dead in their back gardens
> 
> 
> The home ceremonies have to comply with health guidelines but it is hoped the move will ease the pressure on crematoriums and grave diggers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


UN should deploy red cross and other agencies now .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista




----------



## JackTheRipper

Dalit said:


> We will forever remember how Modi was absent when India needed him.


Why will you remember him, if you are not Indian ?


----------



## Dalit

JackTheRipper said:


> Why will you remember him, if you are not Indian ?



Why? You think I am an Indian?


----------



## User

Robbie said:


> If you believe in Karma then the bomb blasts that you experience regularly are karma too? Because your country has organized terrorism and bomb blasts in India so it must be karma coming back at you right?


You have zero evidence for your claims.
But if the bomb blasts in Pakistan have anything to do with India, you will see karma knocking on your door, blowing your roofs off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1149288175492756

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

holy cow, modi/shah duo successfully spread COVID to every corner of India


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386134310877417472

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
6


----------



## JackTheRipper

Dalit said:


> Why? You think I am an Indian?



I said Modi does not belong to our country ( as Pak flag showing in your profile) if he is incompetent to control the corona virus, you do not need to remember him if he is good or bad for Indians, its their issue not ours. We should focus on our country.


----------



## Dalit

JackTheRipper said:


> I said Modi does not belong to our country ( as Pak flag showing in your profile) if he is incompetent to control the corona virus, you do not need to remember him if he is good or bad for Indians, its their issue not ours. We should focus on our country.



Why should I concentrate only on my country when pajeets and sanghis are obsessed with Pakistan 24/7? That deserves some payback.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

JackTheRipper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386134443811753987
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386011954297249795
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386016797959196681
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386027576485842944



Biden says, America first
Modi says, my image first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## User

JonAsad said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1149288175492756


Looks like a trailer of a horror movie.
But with all honesty, I only wish health to peaceful souls while a torturous death for all morons in India who are responsible for atrocities in Kashmir and terrorism in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

RIP to ordinary Indians. Really saddened by this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeaceGen

It is really worrisome. I hope they can do something to stop the tide.


----------



## Trango Towers

Unless something is done...Bill Gates will get his way of population control just from India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Ohh man, this is a disaster of biblical proportions.

So sad for the common folks losing their lives like this.

Indian public needs introspection.. why they voted for someone who couldn't even control himself from self glorification in huge rallies.. and then kumbh..

It could have been avoided.

A colleague of mine.. an Indian... he was so sad today.. his whole family is positive in Delhi.. and parents condition is not good.. and there was no hospital accepting until noon today..

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Capt. Karnage

lonelyman said:


> holy cow, modi/shah duo successfully spread COVID to every corner of India
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386134310877417472



That's rt pcr test for you, the very thing on which this whole covid lie is based. And funny thing is that it doesn't even gives test for virus apart from being inaccurate in upto 40% of results.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PakSword

Capt. Karnage said:


> That's rt pcr test for you, the very thing on which this whole covid lie is based. And funny thing is that it doesn't even gives test for virus apart from being inaccurate in upto 40% of results.


I think RT PCR is more accurate than DPI..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Also elections are almost over there, now the time is ripe for feku and co to run their covid scam.


----------



## Dalit

PakSword said:


> Ohh man, this is a disaster of biblical proportions.
> 
> So sad for the common folks losing their lives like this.
> 
> Indian public needs introspection.. why they voted for someone who couldn't even control himself from self glorification in huge rallies.. and then kumbh..
> 
> It could have been avoided.
> 
> A colleague of mine.. an Indian... he was so sad today.. his whole family is positive in Delhi.. and parents condition is not good.. and there was no hospital accepting until noon today..



A very valid comment. After this debacle Indians should show courage and punish Modi during elections. Modi has shown his true colors. He only cares about power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

check the god damn machine may be its working like indian electronic voting machine


Dalit said:


> A very valid comment. After this debacle Indians should show courage and punish Modi during elections. Modi has shown his true colors. He only cares about power.


he is not only power hungry but the issue is he is incapable to handle this mess . he is mum and have no clue what to do . a leader which is hiding in his palace feeding peacock

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tman786

This is a real surgical strike by Modi


lonelyman said:


> holy cow, modi/shah duo successfully spread COVID to every corner of India
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386134310877417472

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Dalit said:


> A very valid comment. After this debacle Indians should show courage and punish Modi during elections. Modi has shown his true colors. He only cares about power.


Well I knew Modi will prove to be a disaster for India.. but I didn't think he would actually play with the lives of ordinary people. 

A good reason to understand why a highly qualified person needs to be an incharge of the affairs.. not a religious fanatic.. even if a highly qualified team is working under him..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Capt. Karnage said:


> Also elections are almost over there, now the time is ripe for feku and co to run their covid scam.



yes, everything looking bad for modi is scam by oppositions to smear him
everything modi does is sacred and for the good of mother India
modi is God

- RSS IT cell

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Capt. Karnage

PakSword said:


> I think RT PCR is more accurate than DPI..



Rt pcr is a scam. You run many cycles of vgene amplification and voila... the sample will test positive.


----------



## PakSword

Capt. Karnage said:


> Rt pcr is a scam. You run many cycles of vgene amplification and voila... the sample will test positive.


What you have written is BS..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Basel

lonelyman said:


> holy cow, modi/shah duo successfully spread COVID to every corner of India
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386134310877417472



In future Modi will say that we did this to achieve herd immunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qmjd

Norwegian said:


> In this horrifying situation, I request all Pakistanis to pray for India please. Despite our differences, deep down we are only humans. 🥺😭


We are human but hindu are hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Capt. Karnage

PakSword said:


> What you have written is BS..



And why do you think so ?


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Reverse surgical strike by Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Capt. Karnage said:


> And why do you think so ?


I don't want to tell you where I work..


----------



## Capt. Karnage

PakSword said:


> I don't want to tell you where I work..



So you too are very much part of this scam. Running tests that don't detect virus but it's rna after amplifying it through many cycles. I get it.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PakSword

Capt. Karnage said:


> So you too are very much part of this scam. Running tests that don't detect virus but it's rna after amplifying it through many cycles. I get it.


I think the whole Corona is a scam for Indians.. right now, the scenes in India are due to over eating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## User

Meanwhile Modi and his BJP are obsessed with cow excretions

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Zapper

PakSword said:


> Ohh man, this is a disaster of biblical proportions.
> 
> So sad for the common folks losing their lives like this.
> 
> Indian public needs introspection.. why they voted for someone who couldn't even control himself from self glorification in huge rallies.. and then kumbh..
> 
> It could have been avoided.
> 
> A colleague of mine.. an Indian... he was so sad today.. his whole family is positive in Delhi.. and parents condition is not good.. and there was no hospital accepting until noon today..


The biggest issue was opening up everything from religious places to businesses and people letting their guard down. Also, nowhere in the world are vaccines 100% effective and govt failed to impose strict covid SOPs

Some state CMs stated that they will not impose another lockdown even if the center orders them to since economy/jobs were more important over bringing this menace under complete control

Also, it's not just he Kumbh to blame since every major religious place was closed right away but people started flocking to the non-major worship places

For instance, this video was taken a week ago


----------



## PakSword

Zapper said:


> The biggest issue was opening up everything from religious places to businesses and people letting their guard down. Also, nowhere in the world are vaccines 100% effective and govt failed to impose strict covid SOPs
> 
> Some state CMs stated that they will not impose another lockdown even if the center orders them to since economy/jobs were more important over bringing this menace under complete control
> 
> Also, it's not just he Kumbh to blame since every major religious place was closed right away but people started flocking to the non-major worship places
> 
> For instance, this video was taken a week ago



BJP has governments in many states. I am not ready to accept the states would have ignored center's orders right away.

Economy is important.. that's why you needed smart lock downs.. this is how Pakistan controlled the first and the second wave.

Regarding religious gathering, I think government should have closed all the mosques, temples, etc.. If Indians and Pakistanis can follow orders of governments in GCC for closing religious places, why can't they obey their own governments back home?

Here in UAE, mosques are open, but you can't find a single person without a mask, and sitting within 2 meters of each other... why? because everyone knows that there might be CID guys sitting in the mosques, who are ready to issue a Dhs 3000 fine right on that spot.

I have seen at least 5 people being fined... I have heard about people's homes being raised for inviting guests..

I don't know why can't we do this in sub continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zapper

PakSword said:


> BJP has governments in many states. I am not ready to accept the state would have ignored center's orders right away.


The CMs who said this were both BJP and non-BJP CMs. I'm not denying the lapses in center's response but some states also stated the same. For instance, even now most states only imposed a post 9pm curfew. Like what good would it do since most people won't come out after 9 anyway



PakSword said:


> Economy is important.. that's why you needed smart lock downs.. this is how Pakistan controlled the first and the second wave.


The hindi belt has been hit the hardest since that's where most of India's poor reside...politicians and govts did a poor job in informing and projected as if we're outta danger. Not to mention the people letting their guard down



PakSword said:


> Here in UAE, mosques are open, but you can't find a single person without a mask, and sitting within 2 meters of each other... why? because everyone knows that there might be CID guys sitting in the mosques, who is ready to issue a Dhs 3000 fine right on that spot.
> 
> I have seen at least 5 people being fined... I have heard about people's homes being raised for inviting guests..
> 
> I don't know why can't we do this in sub continent.


Desis always have been more civilized when working/living abroad since there is a possibility any misconduct might ruin their employment/immigration opportunities. Most of em have strived so hard to go abroad and respect the opportunities these countries have given em along with the fear of levying hefty fines/deportation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## User

Zapper said:


> The biggest issue was opening up everything from religious places to businesses and people letting their guard down. Also, nowhere in the world are vaccines 100% effective and govt failed to impose strict covid SOPs
> 
> Some state CMs stated that they will not impose another lockdown even if the center orders them to since economy/jobs were more important over bringing this menace under complete control
> 
> Also, it's not just he Kumbh to blame since every major religious place was closed right away but people started flocking to the non-major worship places
> 
> For instance, this video was taken a week ago


Also this video is an eyeopener as even the West is not happy about it:





​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

How many people will actually know that healthcare in India is a state subject not centre's , states gets funds to manage healthcare they are the one to make policies, Covid in BJP states are BJP'S responsibility likewise here the question s should be asked from Mamta didi.

Centre can only help not perform on ground, ultimately states have to handle the situation,crying modi modi won't help.


----------



## PakSword

Zapper said:


> Desis always have been more civilized when working/living abroad since there is a possibility any misconduct might ruin their employment/immigration opportunities. Most of em have strived so hard to go abroad and respect the opportunities these countries have given em along with the fear of levying hefty fines/deportation


It's more about law and order.. Even local citizens are following the SOPs out of fear of hefty fines.


----------



## Type59

Trango Towers said:


> Unless something is done...Bill Gates will get his way of population control just from India



You being sarcastic?


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

i hope Bangladesh builds a great, big, beautiful wall

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zapper

User said:


> Also this video is an eyeopener as even the West is not happy about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


No one is denying Kumbh being an issue. I did state that in my post as well...this is not about blindly arguing which religion is screwing this up since it looks like everyone is accountable from state and central govts to local populace


----------



## Daghalodi

Zapper said:


> The biggest issue was opening up everything from religious places to businesses and people letting their guard down. Also, nowhere in the world are vaccines 100% effective and govt failed to impose strict covid SOPs
> 
> Some state CMs stated that they will not impose another lockdown even if the center orders them to since economy/jobs were more important over bringing this menace under complete control
> 
> Also, it's not just he Kumbh to blame since every major religious place was closed right away but people started flocking to the non-major worship places
> 
> For instance, this video was taken a week ago



The video you posted is a one day ordeal where people gathered for funeral of a religious scholar.

This video has been posted by hinduvadis to support their vile agenda against Muslims.

This is nothing in comparison to your Kumbh Mela and politically ralies of your netajis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## User

Zapper said:


> No one is denying Kumbh being an issue. I did state that in my post as well...this is not about blindly arguing which religion is screwing this up since it looks like everyone is accountable from state and central govts to local populace


Of course. We both only posted random videos without blaming anyone.


----------



## Paul2




----------



## Pukhtoon

Norwegian said:


> In this horrifying situation, I request all Pakistanis to pray for India please. Despite our differences, deep down we are only humans. 🥺😭


Sure bro. May India ram ram sattay.
I know my hindi isn't all that good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Type59 said:


> You being sarcastic?


No....look at what bill Gates has said re global population control


----------



## SQ8

You would have to be a shameless, spineless and downright callous Indian to support the current regime

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

lonelyman said:


> yes, everything looking bad for modi is scam by oppositions to smear him
> everything modi does is sacred and for the good of mother India
> modi is God
> 
> - RSS IT cell


This right here is PRECISELY what Indian "democracy" is. It has dumbed down the ability of ordinary citizens to critically analyse their leaders. It is a slave cult.


Capt. Karnage said:


> You run many cycles of vgene amplification and voila


Just vgene alone or bob and vgene?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Type59

Trango Towers said:


> No....look at what bill Gates has said re global population control



Read up on Thomas Malthus. 

Inregards to Bill Gates, better ways to control population growth, mainly through education.


----------



## Zapper

Daghalodi said:


> The video you posted is a one day ordeal where people gathered for funeral of a religious scholar.
> 
> This video has been posted by hinduvadis to support their vile agenda against Muslims.
> 
> This is nothing in comparison to your Kumbh Mela and politically ralies of your netajis.


pakistanis on this forum don't fail to post hindu related videos and they're all over this forum. Not many people even know how other religions are also a root cause for this and corona doesn't differentiate whether the event is for a day or week...it's all the same. You'd naturally portray me as a RSS hindutva member and I dont give a damn about it but I'm clearly specifying that every religion is at fault, doesn't matter if a religious leader died or if there is a major festival coming up. Kumbh has definitely been a disaster but even now, people are flocking to smaller masjids due to ramzan...


----------



## Mad Scientist 2.0

JonAsad said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1149288175492756


 
This is another video happened due to gas leak in Tamilnadu not related to Indian situation now.


----------



## Goritoes

Modi 2024


----------



## Pukhtoon

I’m sorry man my prayer didn't make any sense. It’s just that I thought it was only apt that I prayed for India in hindi to hindu gods for better results. I’ve come across people say ram ram sattay in trying times and such like this guy over here but now, thanks to you, I understand it better than I did before. So…

Sorry hindu gods, please cancel my earlier prayer and grant this instead:
May India ram ram satya ho. May India ram ram satya ho. May India ram ram satya ho.


----------



## JackTheRipper

Go Corona Go..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HAIDER

FairAndUnbiased said:


> As a reminder what Indians said about covid when it was elsewhere:
> 
> Example 1
> 
> 
> 
> Example 2
> 
> 
> 
> Example 3


We always pray for Indians. But Pakistan is lucky to have friends like China who dispatch 3 planes loads of vaccine airlifted within 24 hours of demand submitted by Pakistan.


graphican said:


> This is what Indians did to Kashmiri Muslims in the last 2 years and Indians were supporting lockdowns, crackdowns, curfews and socioeconomic blockade. Allah has brought it upon rest of Indian and they're experiencing what they wanted to impose in Kashmir.
> 
> Acknowledge and correct your mistakes. May be ask an apology and undo what you did wrong.


Well, the old saying " Karma is Bitach" .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uncensored

With life-saving oxygen in short supply, family members in India are left on their own to ferry coronavirus patients from hospital to 
hospital in search of treatment as the country is engulfed in a devastating new surge of infections. Too often their efforts end in mourning.

The stories are told in social media posts and television footage, showing desperate relatives pleading for oxygen outside hospitals or weeping in the street for loved ones who died waiting for treatment.

One woman mourned the death of her younger brother, aged 50. He was turned away by two hospitals and died waiting to be seen at a third, gasping after his oxygen tank ran out and no replacements were to be had.






A family member of a deceased COVID-19 patient breakdown outside a government hospital in Kolkata, India. (Photo by Indranil Aditya/NurPhoto via Getty Images) (NurPhoto via Getty Images) 





A relative of a person who died of COVID-19 reacts at a crematorium in Jammu, India. (AP) 


*She blamed Prime Minister Narendra Modi's government for the crisis.

"He has lit funeral pyres in every house,'' she cried in a video shot by India's weekly magazine The Caravan.*

For the fourth straight day, India on Sunday set a global daily record of new coronavirus infections, spurred by an insidious new variant that emerged here. The surge has undermined the government's premature claims of victory over the pandemic.

The 349,691 confirmed infections over the past day brought India's total to more than 16.9 million cases, behind only the United States. The Health Ministry reported another 2767 deaths in the past 24 hours, pushing India's fatalities to 192,311.

Experts say this toll could be a huge undercount, as suspected cases are not included, and many COVID-19 deaths are being attributed to underlying conditions.





Relatives of a person who died of COVID-19 react at a crematorium in Jammu, India. (AP) 





Multiple funeral pyres of victims of COVID-19 burn at a ground that has been converted into a crematorium for mass cremation in New Delhi, India. (AP) 


The unfolding crisis is most visceral in India's overwhelmed graveyards and crematoriums, and in heartbreaking images of gasping patients dying on their way to hospitals due to lack of oxygen.

Burial grounds in the capital New Delhi are running out of space. Bright, glowing funeral pyres light up the night sky in other badly hit cities.

In the central city of Bhopal, some crematoriums have increased their capacity from dozens of pyres to more than 50. Yet officials say there are still hours-long waits.

At the city's Bhadbhada Vishram Ghat crematorium, workers said they cremated more than 110 people on Saturday, even as government figures in the entire city of 1.8 million put the total number of virus deaths at just 10.





Multiple funeral pyres of those patients who died of the COVID-19 coronavirus disease are seen burning at a ground converted into a makeshift crematorium in New Delhi, India. (AP) 


"The virus is swallowing our city's people like a monster," said Mamtesh Sharma, an official at the site.

The unprecedented rush of bodies has forced the crematorium to skip individual ceremonies and exhaustive rituals that Hindus believe release the soul from the cycle of rebirth.

"We are just burning bodies as they arrive," said Sharma. "It is as if we are in the middle of a war."

The head gravedigger at New Delhi's largest Muslim cemetery, where 1000 people have been buried during the pandemic, said more bodies are arriving now than last year. "I fear we will run out of space very soon," said Mohammad Shameem.

The situation is equally grim at unbearably full hospitals, where desperate people are dying in line, sometimes on the roads outside, waiting to see doctors.

Health officials are scrambling to expand critical care units and stock up on dwindling supplies of oxygen. Hospitals and patients alike are struggling to procure scarce medical equipment that is being sold on the black market at an exponential markup.

The drama is in direct contrast with government claims that "nobody in the country was left without oxygen," in a statement made Saturday by India's Solicitor General Tushar Mehta before Delhi High Court.

The breakdown is a stark failure for a country whose prime minister only in January had declared victory over COVID-19, and which boasted of being the "world's pharmacy," a global producer of vaccines and a model for other developing nations.

Caught off-guard by the latest deadly spike, the federal government has asked industrialists to increase the production of oxygen and other life-saving drugs in short supply. But health experts say India had an entire year to prepare for the inevitable — and it didn't.




A man carries an Oxygen cylinder in a handpull rickshaw amid Coronavirus emergency in Kolkata, India, 22 April, 2021. (Getty images) 


Dr Krutika Kuppalli, assistant professor of medicine in the division of infectious diseases at the Medical University of South Carolina, said the government should have used the last year, when the virus was more under control, to stockpile medicines and develop systems to confront the likelihood of a new surge.

"Most importantly, they should have looked at what was going on in other parts of the world and understood that it was a matter of time before they would be in a similar situation,'' Kuppalli said.

Instead, the government's premature declarations of victory over the pandemic created a "false narrative," which encouraged people to relax health measures when they should have continued strict adherence to physical distancing, wearing masks and avoiding large crowds.

Modi is facing mounting criticism for allowing Hindu festivals and attending mammoth election rallies that experts suspect accelerated the spread of infections. At one such rally on April 17, Modi expressed his delight at the huge crowd, even as experts warned that a deadly surge was inevitable with India already counting 250,000 new daily cases.





The body of a person who died of COVID-19 is placed on a pyre while others burn in the background at Sector 94, on April 21, 2021 in Noida, India. (Hindustan Times via Getty Images) 


Now, with the death toll mounting, his Hindu nationalist government is trying to quell critical voices.

On Saturday, Twitter complied with the government's request and prevented people in India from viewing more than 50 tweets that appeared to criticise the administration's handling of the pandemic. The targeted posts include tweets from opposition ministers critical of Modi, journalists and ordinary Indians.

A Twitter spokesperson said it had powers to "withhold access to the content in India only" if the company determined the content to be "illegal in a particular jurisdiction." The company said it had responded to an order by the government and notified people whose tweets were withheld.

India's Information Technology Ministry did not respond to a request for comment.
Even with the targeted blocks, horrific scenes of overwhelmed hospitals and cremation grounds spread on Twitter and drew appeals of help.

White House National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan on Sunday said the United States is "deeply concerned" by the severe COVID-19 outbreak in India. "We are working around the clock to deploy more supplies and support to our friends and partners in India as they bravely battle this pandemic," Sullivan tweeted.

Help and support also appeared to arrive from archrival Pakistan, with politicians, journalists and citizens in the neighbouring country expressing support for people in India. Pakistan's Foreign Affairs Ministry said it offered to provide relief support including ventilators, oxygen supply kits, digital X-ray machines, PPE and related items.

"Humanitarian issues require responses beyond political consideration," Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi said.

The Indian government did not immediately respond to Qureshi's statement.









Coronavirus 'swallowing' people in India as crematoriums are overwhelmed







www.9news.com.au


----------



## StraightEdge

Well BJP is definitely doing the pujas with oxygen containers. 

Indore: Patients gasp for breath, politicians hold up O2 tanker for photo op | Indore News - Times of India (indiatimes.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tman786

Pray for Kashmiris as well as Indians who brutalize them


----------



## Last starfighter

it looks like cow pi$$ is not working there.
or they're mixing it with vodka.
😂😂😂😂😂😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lonelyman

*On the Spot: Delhi’s cremation ground (with subtitles)*


----------



## paritosh

To all Pakistani members, thanks for your kindness. 
Peaceful co-existence and not civilisational annihilation is the end goal, which we all forget sometimes.


----------



## Globenim

America offers sensationalist propaganda
China offers a helping hand.
Indian lowlifes keep parotting disgusting American slurs and slander about China on the internet while choking for air.
Another trial for the Modi regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uncensored

HAIDER said:


> We always pray for Indians. But Pakistan is lucky to have friends like China who dispatch 3 planes loads of vaccine airlifted within 24 hours of demand submitted by Pakistan.
> 
> Well, the old saying " Karma is Bitach" .



Only a few weeks ago Indians were bragging about how great their country is.

Even greater than Japan, Europe, USA, Australia etc.

India is a joke, a utter shithole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Uncensored said:


> Only a few weeks ago Indians were bragging about how great their country is.
> 
> Even greater than Japan, Europe, USA, Australia etc.
> 
> India is a joke, a utter shithole.



Indians are total incompetent people, so is government, but they are confident and always claim they can beat China

by what? by feeding patient in coma with cow piss?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

paritosh said:


> To all Pakistani members, thanks for your kindness.



Yeah this thread is full of posts about support and kindness


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

paritosh said:


> not civilisational annihilation is the end goal, which we all forget sometimes.



Kashmir says hello.









Anger over India’s diplomat calling for ‘Israel model’ in Kashmir


In video posted by filmmaker, India’s consul general to US seems to advocate Israel-like settlements of Kashmiri Hindus.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## IblinI

no one can helped if you don't help yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## appliedfor

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> indians always claim that Pakistan started sponsoring terrorists in Kashmir in the 80s and onwards. but india has been sponsoring terrorists in Pakistan long before that, in Balochistan especially, through Afghanistan. not to mention the Mukti Bahini and their role in East Pakistan 1971 and the years leading up to it.


Hi,
Happy to listen something strong from Bahrain. 
Please share your number


----------



## paritosh

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Yeah this thread is full of posts about support and kindness


Depends on what you are focusing on. There are all kinds of people everywhere. If you think that every Pakistani (especially on a military forum) should develop empathy towards us then I’d suggest that you spend time on some of our Indian forums. The vitriol is common, the distribution of empathy is pretty similar as well.
Kabir ka ek doha yaad aata hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Uncensored said:


> Only a few weeks ago Indians were bragging about how great their country is.
> 
> Even greater than Japan, Europe, USA, Australia etc.
> 
> India is a joke, a utter shithole.


India is not a country, basically, it's an overpopulated region, where everyone found some interest. It is beyond the control of any govt. Pakistan is not in good shape, but govt still functional and able to provide relief to the public.


----------



## paritosh

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> Kashmir says hello.


I think that you are either misinformed on what’s happening in Kashmir or are using the definition
of “civilisational annihilation” loosely.


----------



## Clutch

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So by your logic, following Islam means empathizing with those who insult Prophet Muhammad (PBUH), call for the destruction of Islam and the genocide of Muslims and Pakistanis..........brilliant logic!........ ............you must have both a high IQ and also be the most pious Muslim currently alive............




Not my logic. Follow the logic of the Quran and the Sunnah. Do you know what that says when an Azaab befalls upon a nation?.. even if that nation is non-muslims? Do you know what it says?


----------



## Windjammer

*Delhi is Burning: 12 People Are Dying Every Hour in The National Capital*





Family member wearing PPE performs last rites of a COVID-19 victim at Nigambodh Ghat crematorium, in New Delhi. (PTI)
*Between Monday and Saturday (April 19 and 24), Delhi reported 1,777 deaths – over 12 deaths per hour on average, the government data suggests.*

NEWS18NEW DELHI
LAST UPDATED:APRIL 25, 2021, 17:48 IST
NIVEDITA SINGH
Amid a massive shortage of medical oxygen in the national capital, hourly deaths in Delhi this week since Monday increased to over 12 from about five registered last week, official data revealed.
Between Monday and Saturday (April 19 and 24), Delhi reported 1,777 deaths – over 12 deaths per hour on an average, the government data showed.

During the same period last week (between April 12 and 17), Delhi reported 677 deaths – about five deaths per hour. This week, the number of deaths on an hourly basis was more than 10 on an average.
On Monday, the city reported 240 deaths – 10 deaths per hour on an average. This increased to 12 deaths per hour on an average on Tuesday as the city reported 277 deaths in 24 hours.

On Wednesday, the city saw 249 deaths, fewer than the previous day, making it over 10 deaths per hour on an average again. Since Thursday, Delhi has been reporting more than 300 deaths per day. On Friday and Saturday, the toll was more than 345.

With 306 deaths reported in 24 hours on Thursday, Delhi was reporting about 13 deaths per hour on an average. This increased to 348 deaths on Friday – about 15 deaths per hour on an average.
Saturday was the worst day since the beginning of the pandemic in terms of daily deaths reported as the national capital reported 357 deaths in a day – also about 15 deaths per hour on an average.
In terms of daily cases reported, Delhi has recorded more than 23,500 cases each day since Monday.
A total of 1.51 lakh cases have been reported in Delhi since Monday – making it 1,051 cases per hour on an average. On Tuesday, Delhi reported record number of cases in a day – 28,395. On that day, Delhi reported 1,183 cases per hour on an average.
On Thursday, the city reported the second highest cases — 26,169. On that day, the per hour average was 1,090 cases. On Wednesday, Friday and Saturday the city reported over 24,000 cases each day – more than 1,000 cases per hour on an average.

Between Monday and Saturday, the per day testing has came down by 24.5 percent – from 98,957 samples tested on Monday to 74,702 samples tested on Saturday.
As of Saturday night, the active cases in Delhi were 93,080 – an increase of 21.06 percent from Monday when the active cases were 76,887.
Over the week, Delhi’s positivity rate increased from 26.12 per cent to 32.27 per cent. This meant every third person being tested was infected, while every fourth sample was positive in the beginning of the week.
Also, containment zones increased drastically in the city – reporting an increase of 64.91 percent. There were 15,039 containment zones in the city on Monday. By Saturday, Delhi had 24,802 containment zones

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
6


----------



## Dalit

Finally, India's Western allies have started providing COVID aid.


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

paritosh said:


> I think that you are either misinformed on what’s happening in Kashmir or are using the definition
> of “civilisational annihilation” loosely.



yeah, bro. i am the one misinformed. sure. the israel model in palestine is world renowned for peaceful civilisational annihilation, and india seeks to apply it in Kashmir and abrogating Article 370 is the first step. /s









Anger over India’s diplomat calling for ‘Israel model’ in Kashmir


In video posted by filmmaker, India’s consul general to US seems to advocate Israel-like settlements of Kashmiri Hindus.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Species

This situation was on cards. India's primitive unhygienic culture coupled with the low IQ of the people make them vulnerable to misinformation and an easy hotspot for this pandemic. 

For almost a decade experts have been writing/saying about India's culture of open defecation, lack of hygiene and poor sanitation issues but Indians always disregarded them as Western propaganda or conspiracy against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

paritosh said:


> Depends on what you are focusing on. There are all kinds of people everywhere. If you think that every Pakistani (especially on a military forum) should develop empathy towards us then I’d suggest that you spend time on some of our Indian forums. The vitriol is common, the distribution of empathy is pretty similar as well.
> Kabir ka ek doha yaad aata hai..


your own countrymen trolls never let us breath sir just find them too. they are dragging and derailing thread too


----------



## paritosh

Imran Khan said:


> your own countrymen trolls never let us breath sir just find them too. they are dragging and derailing thread too


That’s exactly what my point is.
Honestly, a very rough spread of mutual empathy (based on just what I come across on the internet) across the populations of India and Pakistan looks like this:
1) 40 to 50% - don’t care about each other and are agnostic to politics. They switch between being moderately friendly and being moderately aggressive towards each other, depending on geo-political circumstances
2) 20 to 30% - make the most noise, troll and give the impression that they represent the vast majority of the population. They are very angry and irritable, almost to the point of being irrational.
3) ~20% - are pacifists and cling onto hope that we will find a way to coexist. They also switch their tonality depending on situation but not by a big margin.
The spread keeps changing as well over time, but the buckets remain the same. Category 1) feeds caregories 2) and 3) over a period of time. 2) and 3), depending on which hits critical mass first, will determine our mutual outcomes.
Khitte mein anpadh logon ki kami nahin hai. Barabar gawar yahan bhi hain aur wahan bhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

I remember when pakistan was getting covid aid from china and indians were laughing. I guess karama got then quite bad..
Prayers for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## GriffinsRule

India contributing to the global warming with burning more wood and bodies.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Myth_buster_1 said:


> I remember when pakistan was getting covid aid from china and indians were laughing. I guess karama got then quite bad..
> Prayers for India.


That's the Indian nature, they never miss an opportunity to curse Pakistan, even recently the low life Indian media was gloating.....''Pakistan Marey Ga Corona Ki Maut''........well the whole world got effected by this but guess who is suffering the most.
Tragedy is people in the Subcontinent are still not taking this seriously, some think it's just a gimmick by world powers to subdue smaller Nations while others convince their citizens that it can be cured by consuming Cow Urine......hope and pray that sanity prevails.









3.52 Lakh Fresh COVID-19 Cases, 2,812 Deaths In New Daily High For India: 10 Points


With 3,52,991 fresh Covid cases and 2,812 deaths, India saw a new record high as a deadly second wave sweeps the country. The US, Britain, France and Germany have offered support as the unprecedented surge overwhelms the country's hospitals.




www.ndtv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Uncensored

Adam Zampa and Kane Richardson have joined fast bowler Andrew Tye in flying home from the Indian Premier League in the wake of that country's rapidly escalating COVID-19 emergency.

India recorded 349,691 new infections yesterday, its sixth consecutive day of rising case numbers, with suggestions the real figures are much higher.

Delhi Capitals coach Ricky Ponting says the situation outside the IPL bubble is "quite grim" amid reports other players are considering leaving the tournament early to avoid being locked out of Australia.

Steve Smith, David Warner and Pat Cummins are amongst the other Australians currently in India.

Despite the horrific scenes being played out around India, the IPL is continuing in a bio-secure bubble, even as the death toll climbs alarmingly.






Andrew Tye in action for Australia. (Getty)


Indian spinner Ravichandran Ashwin, who plays under Ponting at Delhi, announced this morning he'll be stepping away from the tournament to look after his family.

"I would be taking a break from this years IPL from tomorrow," he tweeted.


"My family and extended family are putting up a fight against #COVID19 and I want to support them during these tough times. I expect to return to play if things go in the right direction.

"Thank you @DelhiCapitals."


Earlier, Tye's Rajasthan Royals franchise confirmed his departure in a tweet.

"AJ Tye flew back to Australia earlier today due to personal reasons," it said.

"We will continue to offer any support he may need."

Kolkata Knight Riders mentor David Hussey told The Age and Sydney Morning Herald that other Australian players were anxious about the possibility of being stranded.

"I dare say there'll be a few other Australians a bit nervous about getting back into Australia," he said.

"It puts a lot of things in perspective. We actually discussed after the game last night, how lucky we are to play the game and try to entertain people around the world."

As the Indian health system struggles to keep up with the number of patients, the IPL has come under fire for almost ignoring the unfolding humanitarian disaster, although yesterday's match between Chennai and Bangalore was preceded by a reminder about social-distancing, masks and sanitising.

Ponting's Delhi side sits in second place on the ladder, but he admits that on-field performances are secondary in the current situation.





Delhi coach Ricky Ponting has spoken of the "grim" situation in India. (AP)


"This IPL, probably more than any other, has become more about what's happening outside than what's happening here," he said.

"It is really important, we are thinking about the extended family, not just us, but we've got to be talking about what's happening outside because it is quite grim.

"Even with the country being in a situation that it is, I think cricket can still bring a lot of joy to people.

"It is important for us to be doing what we can as cricketers and as coaches and as a franchise to putting on the best show as possible to give the people something that they'd like to see."









Aussie star abandons IPL amid 'grim' emergency


'It puts a lot of things in perspective'




wwos.nine.com.au





Indians and India are the most distrusting people on earth, people are dying, bodies falling from ambulance's the health system is falling apart, and they are playing cricket?

The country is burring and the commentator's at the cricket are not even talking about it and are trying to hide what is happening? What a disgusting country and people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

they are playing IPL now ? when 3000 daily dying on streets ?


----------



## Uncensored

Imran Khan said:


> they are playing IPL now ? when 3000 daily dying on streets ?



Yeah I can't believe that, India is a sick, disgusting country and the people are even worse.


----------



## Clutch

Indians were singing and laughing when Pakistan was getting Covid... Now look at them.

Poor People

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Clutch said:


> Indians were singing and laughing when Pakistan was getting Covid... Now look at them.
> 
> Poor People


so did they during 2020 when we were initially hit, they were celebrating as if China is going to fall.
now,they accounted more cases than our entirety in a few hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skull and Bones

Any event in between an ongoing pandemic is a stupid idea.


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> Any event in between an ongoing pandemic is a stupid idea.


her koi preshan hai her jaga dead bodies hain kon dekhy ga yaar


----------



## Fireurimagination

The fact that no player or staff has tested positive is commendable. They pulled it off last year, they can do so this time as well.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*It's our responsibility to give people some reason to smile: Chris Morris on IPL amid Covid-19*

Read more at: https://www.deccanherald.com/cricke...chris-morris-on-ipl-amid-covid-19-978470.html


----------



## Salza

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> *It's our responsibility to give people some reason to smile: Chris Morris on IPL amid Covid-19*
> 
> Read more at: https://www.deccanherald.com/cricke...chris-morris-on-ipl-amid-covid-19-978470.html



There is nothing to smile, just the matter of money. Very stupid of BCCI to conduct IPL in India during this situation. Better to had these matches in UAE afterall, matches can only be seen on TV rather than in stadium.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Salza said:


> There is nothing to smile, just the matter of money. Very stupid of BCCI to conduct IPL in India during this situation. Better to had these matches in UAE afterall, matches can only be seen on TV rather than in stadium.



i Agree

*Amid Covid concern, ICC to take final call on T20 World Cup by June*









Amid Covid concern, ICC to take final call on T20 World Cup by June


It is understood that the BCCI will cite the current vaccination drive to leverage some more time, at least till the end of July, but whether the ICC is prepared to wait remains to be seen.




www.newindianexpress.com






i think world cup should also be moved out of india


----------



## INS_Vikrant

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> i Agree
> 
> *Amid Covid concern, ICC to take final call on T20 World Cup by June*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid Covid concern, ICC to take final call on T20 World Cup by June
> 
> 
> It is understood that the BCCI will cite the current vaccination drive to leverage some more time, at least till the end of July, but whether the ICC is prepared to wait remains to be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newindianexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think world cup should also be moved out of india



Yeah no, either it's postponed until situation improves or called off entirely. But will be hosted by India.


Skull and Bones said:


> Any event in between an ongoing pandemic is a stupid idea.



If they adhere stringently to bio regulations and safety protocols, I can't see why not.


Salza said:


> Very stupid of BCCI to conduct IPL in India during this situation.



Tournament was already underway before this wave hit


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Clutch said:


> Not my logic. Follow the logic of the Quran and the Sunnah. Do you know what that says when an Azaab befalls upon a nation?.. even if that nation is non-muslims? Do you know what it says?





What if that nation and it's people insult and swear at our beloved prophets (peace be upon them) and Islam?


----------



## Imran Khan

it seems he give a flying sh1t to indians he is busy tweeting this, "aag lage basti mai, hum humari masti Mai" 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386489661229469699

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## GriffinsRule

Exactly, there are a lot of countries and people I would pray for, India is not one of them. I hope Modi stays in power. He has done a amazing job so far in helping India lose its identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Vote before you die.

At least your vote will count and you sacrificed your life for Bharat mata. I promise that I will make Bharat great again.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Jobless Jack

No prayers for these A-holes. Not even a drop of tear. 

Lets not forget how they have manipulated and oppressed the entire sub continent for their own benefit. They sponsored terrorist groups in PAK and BD. Looked down on them by calling them beggars and ruined these countries reputation on international stage with their lies . Claimed supremacy and faked moral high ground. 

India deserves this. Lets shut the border and watch the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varunastra

Jobless Jack said:


> No prayers for these A-holes. Not even a drop of tear.
> 
> Lets not forget how they have manipulated and oppressed the entire sub continent for their own benefit. They sponsored terrorist groups in PAK and BD. Looked down on them by calling them beggars and ruined these countries reputation on international stage with their lies . Claimed supremacy and faked moral high ground.
> 
> India deserves this. Lets shut the border and watch the show.


Pray tell which terrorist groups we have sponsored in Bangladesh?


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Delhi is the most polluted city with deadly particulate 2.5 material, the invisible tiniest of deadly particles present in the air...so the lungs of the children and elderly would have weakened and not that healthy.

People living in faraway villages are the luckiest...no reports coming from NE states of India.

And some far-flung areas.


----------



## Imran Khan

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Pray tell which terrorist groups we have sponsored in Bangladesh?


mukti bahini and many more were armed trained by indian forces in west bengal .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Varunastra

N.Siddiqui said:


> Delhi is the most polluted city with deadly particulate 2.5 material, the invisible tiniest of air particles present in the air...so the lungs of the children and elderly would have weakened and not that healthy.
> 
> People living in faraway villages are the luckiest...no reports coming from NE states of India.
> 
> And some far-flung areas.


Yes I'm from Northeast, it's still calm with less cases, but people are very much worried about mainland India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Pray tell which terrorist groups we have sponsored in Bangladesh?


Awami league.


----------



## Varunastra

Imran Khan said:


> mukti bahini and many more were armed trained by indian forces in west bengal .


I want to hear the same from the bangladeshi guy, let's see


Jobless Jack said:


> Awami league.


Lol yeah right


----------



## vi-va

Imran Khan said:


> it seems he give a flying sh1t to indians he is busy tweeting this, "aag lage basti mai, hum humari masti Mai"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386489661229469699


I went through the replies of Modi's twitte, Modi was praised. 
Incredible Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> mukti bahini and many more were armed trained by indian forces in west bengal .




And in Agartala, a small town in Assam, India, NE state.

One reason it is called Agartala sazish, read sajis.


----------



## Mrc

Whole world heard what covid can do. And India has practically showed them what covid could do...


Absolutely horrendous....


----------



## Varunastra

N.Siddiqui said:


> And in Agartala, a small town in Assam, India, NE state.
> 
> One reason it is called Agartala sazish, read sajis.


Indeed, my state and we contributed a lot towards Bangladesh's freedom struggle. 
If bangladeshis now want to label that as terrorism then I have nothing to add.


----------



## PradoTLC

Myth_buster_1 said:


> I remember when pakistan was getting covid aid from china and indians were laughing. I guess karama got then quite bad..
> Prayers for India.




Indians are a immature people... kind of serves them right what is happening to them


UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Indeed, my state and we contributed a lot towards Bangladesh's freedom struggle.
> If bangladeshis now want to label that as terrorism then I have nothing to add.




BS

you only did it to avenge Pakistan. You have no sympathy for muslim freedom movements


----------



## Jobless Jack

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Indeed, my state and we contributed a lot towards Bangladesh's freedom struggle.
> If bangladeshis now want to label that as terrorism then I have nothing to add.


Yes we are calling the Awami league a terrorist organization, we have made our feelings know when your terrorist PM visited the country.

Whatever you have to add is completely irrelevant.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beast

vi-va said:


> I went through the replies of Modi's twitte, Modi was praised.
> Incredible Indians.


Account can be faked with those praise and fake comments can bought too. I am sure Modi has plan well. 

The problem Indian national congress never exploit any of modi mistakes to full use. It seems their top leader are very weak.

Just like KMT of Taiwan. Greenspan party make plenty of mistakes too and KMT do not have a great leader to lead KMT. Taiwan is just like India. The media bribed by BJP or greenpan party are heavily biased towards them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007

indian have double standard with muslim?


----------



## Varunastra

PradoTLC said:


> BS
> 
> you only did it to avenge Pakistan. You have no sympathy for muslim freedom movements


We saw it as a Bengali freedom movement not as a Muslim one though, both sides were muslim, anyways we are going off topic here


----------



## Invicta

Imran Khan said:


> it seems he give a flying sh1t to indians he is busy tweeting this, "aag lage basti mai, hum humari masti Mai"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386489661229469699


Very sad to see such a response from him, not surprised a tad bit. I hope this opens the eyes of Indians supporting him and hope this starts the process of his end in governance of India.


----------



## Daghalodi

Zapper said:


> pakistanis on this forum don't fail to post hindu related videos and they're all over this forum. Not many people even know how other religions are also a root cause for this and corona doesn't differentiate whether the event is for a day or week...it's all the same. You'd naturally portray me as a RSS hindutva member and I dont give a damn about it but I'm clearly specifying that every religion is at fault, doesn't matter if a religious leader died or if there is a major festival coming up. Kumbh has definitely been a disaster but even now, people are flocking to smaller masjids due to ramzan...



Who cares about your clarification or specifications. We dont give a dam about your opinions. 

Your just another useless Indian troll on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uncensored

Australia is expected to ban all flights from India amid a surge of cases in the country.

Australia's National Security Committee will meet tomorrow and decide whether to suspend flights coming in from India.

Australia is looking into sending oxygen to try and help ease the crisis.






Health workers distribute evening tea to patients in a ward at the Covid-19 Care Center set up at the Commonwealth Games (CWG) Village Sports Complex in New Delhi, India, on Sunday, April 25, 2021. Noting that at least six high courts are hearing disputes about Covid-19 management including oxygen shortages, the Supreme Court on Thursday asked India's federal government to come up with a national plan for the distribution of essential supplies and services. Photographer: T. Narayan/Bloomberg (Bloomberg) 


Barry O'Farrell, Australia's high commissioner to India, said there are currently about 8000 Aussies stuck in India who want to return home - including cricketers there for the IPL.

One in 30 Australians are of Indian heritage.





Health workers turn away a vehicle at the main entrance of the Lok Nayayak Jaiprakash Hospital in New Delhi, India, on Sunday, April 25, 2021. Noting that at least six high courts are hearing disputes about Covid-19 management including oxygen shortages, the Supreme Court on Thursday asked India's federal government to come up with a national plan for the distribution of essential supplies and services. Photographer: T. Narayan/Bloomberg (Bloomberg)



Health Minister, Greg Hunt, said if all flights are cancelled, "we will do it with a heavy heart – but without hesitation".

"India is literally gasping for oxygen," he said.

Last week, Prime Minister Scott Morrison announced a cut of flights by 30 per cent plus a new rule meaning passengers must be tested on route if they change planes.





A Covid-19 patient is attended to in ambulance while waiting at the main entrance of the Lok Nayayak Jaiprakash Hospital in New Delhi, India (Bloomberg) 


The nation is the world's second-most populated.

The capital Delhi, home to nearly 30 million people, is reporting positive tests of about one in every three people.

The nation has been hit by another record jump in COVID-19 cases, with almost 350,000 new infections in the past 24 hours.

It is the fourth day in a row cases India's daily cases numbers have hit world-record levels. 





A notice on a gate indicates that there is no oxygen at the Covid-19 Care Center set up at the Commonwealth Games (CWG) Village Sports Complex in New Delhi, India, (Bloomberg) 





As COVID-19 cases surge and India continues to face severe oxygen shortages, private companies are stepping in to offer their support. (Getty) 

The country has so far confirmed more than 186,000 deaths and 16 million cases, with three million added in the last two weeks alone. 

Hospitals are running out of oxygen and supplies, and crematoriums are overflowing, sparking fears a major humanitarian disaster is underway. 









Australia expected to ban flights from India, despite 9000 Aussies trying to get home







www.9news.com.au





Wonder where these disgusting Indians posting on this forum how great India is, better than Australia, etc. Yet these Indians are all trying to leave the shithole of a country and come to Australia.

Let them stay in India, isn't India the greatest country on earth? Wonder why they want to come to Australia which is a poor, stupid country according to Indians.


----------



## Daghalodi

Kumbh Mela and Shahi Asnan should ReOpen as soon as possible.


----------



## Daghalodi

Extremely Sad News.

Indians were laughing at China and Pakistan back in 2020. Blaming Tabiligis and calling it Corona Jihad.

Now karma has hit them while they were busy celebrating, Holi, Kumbh Mela and Shahi Asnans.

Im glad we are not like Indians laughing at someone's misery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

Daghalodi said:


> Extremely Sad News.
> 
> Indians were laughing at China and Pakistan back in 2020. Blaming Tabiligis and calling it Corona Jihad.
> 
> Now karma has hit them while they were busy celebrating, Holi, Kumbh Mela and Shahi Asnans.
> 
> Im glad we are not like Indians laughing at someone's misery.


Its not asnan..snaan..meaning bath


----------



## Windjammer

Albeit this video is from last year but none the less still under the circumstances very relevant.


----------



## denel

Windjammer said:


> *Delhi is Burning: 12 People Are Dying Every Hour in The National Capital*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family member wearing PPE performs last rites of a COVID-19 victim at Nigambodh Ghat crematorium, in New Delhi. (PTI)
> *Between Monday and Saturday (April 19 and 24), Delhi reported 1,777 deaths – over 12 deaths per hour on average, the government data suggests.*
> 
> NEWS18NEW DELHI
> LAST UPDATED:APRIL 25, 2021, 17:48 IST
> NIVEDITA SINGH
> Amid a massive shortage of medical oxygen in the national capital, hourly deaths in Delhi this week since Monday increased to over 12 from about five registered last week, official data revealed.
> Between Monday and Saturday (April 19 and 24), Delhi reported 1,777 deaths – over 12 deaths per hour on an average, the government data showed.
> 
> During the same period last week (between April 12 and 17), Delhi reported 677 deaths – about five deaths per hour. This week, the number of deaths on an hourly basis was more than 10 on an average.
> On Monday, the city reported 240 deaths – 10 deaths per hour on an average. This increased to 12 deaths per hour on an average on Tuesday as the city reported 277 deaths in 24 hours.
> 
> On Wednesday, the city saw 249 deaths, fewer than the previous day, making it over 10 deaths per hour on an average again. Since Thursday, Delhi has been reporting more than 300 deaths per day. On Friday and Saturday, the toll was more than 345.
> 
> With 306 deaths reported in 24 hours on Thursday, Delhi was reporting about 13 deaths per hour on an average. This increased to 348 deaths on Friday – about 15 deaths per hour on an average.
> Saturday was the worst day since the beginning of the pandemic in terms of daily deaths reported as the national capital reported 357 deaths in a day – also about 15 deaths per hour on an average.
> In terms of daily cases reported, Delhi has recorded more than 23,500 cases each day since Monday.
> A total of 1.51 lakh cases have been reported in Delhi since Monday – making it 1,051 cases per hour on an average. On Tuesday, Delhi reported record number of cases in a day – 28,395. On that day, Delhi reported 1,183 cases per hour on an average.
> On Thursday, the city reported the second highest cases — 26,169. On that day, the per hour average was 1,090 cases. On Wednesday, Friday and Saturday the city reported over 24,000 cases each day – more than 1,000 cases per hour on an average.
> 
> Between Monday and Saturday, the per day testing has came down by 24.5 percent – from 98,957 samples tested on Monday to 74,702 samples tested on Saturday.
> As of Saturday night, the active cases in Delhi were 93,080 – an increase of 21.06 percent from Monday when the active cases were 76,887.
> Over the week, Delhi’s positivity rate increased from 26.12 per cent to 32.27 per cent. This meant every third person being tested was infected, while every fourth sample was positive in the beginning of the week.
> Also, containment zones increased drastically in the city – reporting an increase of 64.91 percent. There were 15,039 containment zones in the city on Monday. By Saturday, Delhi had 24,802 containment zones


In speaking with a researcher at Nasik - he is saying real numbers of deaths are 2-3x higher than office. It is horrific site and his curses are on Modi - he has given up on doing anything.

What did you expect from a tea seller and Gujurati - For Profit mentality.

If Pak is not careful, same will happen there.


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakistan response has been dispointing with respect to immunization. We still have time. we need to mandate vaccination and vacconate everyone fast really fast
Look at isreal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

ziaulislam said:


> Pakistan response has been dispointing with respect to immunization. We still have time. we need to mandate vaccination and vacconate everyone fast really fast
> Look at isreal


full scale vaccinations are the only way. This will take toll as it takes hold and pass thru immune compromised systems and mutates. We were not surprised here when the SA variant came out in Nov; here we have HIV/TB cocktail mix plus ARVs patients - a cycle thru of this wretched bug would have mutated to a more dangerous form. Results are in front. Same also from Brazil.

I also believe we need a cocktail combo of vaccine - a pfizer/moderna + JJ cross.


----------



## Clutch

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> What if that nation and it's people insult and swear at our beloved prophets (peace be upon them) and Islam?



Every single one from that nation?.... including the 200million Muslims of that nation.?


----------



## vi-va




----------



## Ghost Hobbit

__





A ray in Covid dark: Mumbai sees dip of 3,876 cases


Mumbai's 24 hour Covid tally: 3,876 new COVID-19 cases 9,150 recoveries 70 deaths Dr Shashank Joshi, a member of the Maharashtra government's COVID-19 task force and a renowned endocrinologist, said the turnaround was due to the



news.rediff.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi




----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Daghalodi said:


>



you seem to be disappointed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## denel

pakpride00090 said:


> Death to Indian state.
> 
> I still remember how they enjoyed when terrorist attacks used to happen frequently , 1971 , APS, bla/ttp , Kashmir and etc.


do you want to stoop their level? 

we are all in the boat together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightEdge

Good - some hope. Bangalore/Kolkata is screwed.


----------



## Zapper

Daghalodi said:


> Who cares about your clarification or specifications. We dont give a dam about your opinions.
> 
> Your just another useless Indian troll on PDF.


The feeling is mutual


----------



## hussain0216

Let's cut the bullshit

It takes about 10 days for a person to get past covid and to establish if a individual is going to face big problems or not


India is currently posting RECORD numbers for the entire planet

That will continue



Realistic expectations suggest that it will be a good solid month of chaos in India before any considerable change happens


Even if you vaccinate someone now they won't get protection for about 3 weeks

Even oxygen is a relief not a cure



Indians instead of trying to deflect or cover the disaster need to think about getting through it with some dignity rather than humiliate themselves further

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## PakSword

Ghost Hobbit said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ray in Covid dark: Mumbai sees dip of 3,876 cases
> 
> 
> Mumbai's 24 hour Covid tally: 3,876 new COVID-19 cases 9,150 recoveries 70 deaths Dr Shashank Joshi, a member of the Maharashtra government's COVID-19 task force and a renowned endocrinologist, said the turnaround was due to the
> 
> 
> 
> news.rediff.com


My assessment is that within the next two weeks, cases will start going down in entire India.

It's a natural thing.. when risks materialize in front of our own eyes, we start taking the warnings seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

Don't be too optimistic for Indian to repeat the mistake again.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Valar.

Is it just for 1 day? Is it for Sunday? Because if it is, know that Sunday is usually considered as slow day around the world for whatever reasons. But if the trend continues for 3 days then it's infact good news.


----------



## lonelyman

Ghost Hobbit said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ray in Covid dark: Mumbai sees dip of 3,876 cases
> 
> 
> Mumbai's 24 hour Covid tally: 3,876 new COVID-19 cases 9,150 recoveries 70 deaths Dr Shashank Joshi, a member of the Maharashtra government's COVID-19 task force and a renowned endocrinologist, said the turnaround was due to the
> 
> 
> 
> news.rediff.com



well, with BJP IT cell fudging numbers and tell Twitter to delete tweets, Indian case will dip to 0 soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Daghalodi

Zapper said:


> The feeling is mutual



Offcourse!!

but than again,

a Useless Indian troll giving opinions and lecturers on a Pakistani Forum is the Joke of the century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386648502026002442


----------



## Jackdaws

Valar. said:


> Is it just for 1 day? Is it for Sunday? Because if it is, know that Sunday is usually considered as slow day around the world for whatever reasons. But if the trend continues for 3 days then it's infact good news.


No. Cases in Bombay have been going down because of a fairly strict lockdown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daghalodi

Ghost Hobbit said:


> you seem to be disappointed



Why would I be dissappointed??

We dont celebrate death of Innocent people like you guys do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vikki

Ghost Hobbit said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ray in Covid dark: Mumbai sees dip of 3,876 cases
> 
> 
> Mumbai's 24 hour Covid tally: 3,876 new COVID-19 cases 9,150 recoveries 70 deaths Dr Shashank Joshi, a member of the Maharashtra government's COVID-19 task force and a renowned endocrinologist, said the turnaround was due to the
> 
> 
> 
> news.rediff.com


Its been two weeks since mumbai and MHA went into lockdown and results are showing...the lockdown should continue for another two weeks and govt should prioritize nagpur pune nashik and mumbai for vaccination...once the curbs are lifted it will be back to square one unless 70 percent of eligible population is vaccinated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Good

I have heard Maharashtra government is doing better than other states. They are also not hiding deaths like the Fanta bottle of UP


----------



## halupridol

Asliyat yeh hai.
It's actually funny seeing people commenting on no. deaths,,, any Pakistani doctor on forum will understand what I'm talking about,,, DC banate waqt cause kaise banana hota hai. Agar upar se pressure ho to kya kya kua ja sakta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## xyx007

Why indian are hidding the ground reality of total death toll by corono?
Doesnt make any sense why they are lying with their own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Lockdowns work. Strict protocol adherence works. Had the Indian Army been deployed early to enforce martial law, I am certain most of this drama could have been avoided. But that would also have required cancellation of religious and political events. BJP is neither willing nor capable of making such decisions for the benefit of Indian people. 

The analysis among professionals is pretty unanimous. First hand accounts from people returning from India within the last two weeks freely admit a lackadaisical approach to protocols brought India to this point. Restrictions have to be tight in densely populated countries where mutations will occur as inevitably as they would in a Petri dish full of nutrients.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daghalodi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386632396741636097

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Nothing new here. Lifeboats tend to be for the wealthy.


----------



## StraightEdge

Incredible - most comments here are actually people cribbing and whining when there is a positive news. Guys there are lots of threads where you can crib, this is a positive thread, we have a place where cases have stabilised. Looks like all you people will be happy if more people died. Be more sensible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zapper

masterchief_mirza said:


> Lockdowns work. Strict protocol adherence works. Had the Indian Army been deployed early to enforce martial law, I am certain most of this drama could have been avoided. But that would also have required cancellation of religious and political events. BJP is neither willing nor capable of making such decisions for the benefit of Indian people.
> 
> The analysis among professionals is pretty unanimous. First hand accounts from people returning from India within the last two weeks freely admit a lackadaisical approach to protocols brought India to this point. Restrictions have to be tight in densely populated countries where mutations will occur as inevitably as they would in a Petri dish full of nutrients.


Issue is lockdowns were never implemented in the first place. Some state CMs were against it, people let their guard down. Even the curfew implemented over the past couple of weeks was post 9pm...like what good would it do when most people don't even come out after 9. Not to mention, people let their guard down and started roaming without a mask. Secondly, none of the covid vaccines in existence are completely proven against all strains while people who even got just the first shot assumed they were completely immune. In India, you don't really need the army to enforce martial law...local police and maybe some paramilitary force like CRPF could get it done but govts did a poor job in keeping the people informed and strictly enforcing covid SOPs.


----------



## Daghalodi

It is Necessary to counter Fake News, Data, Journalism that is coming from Godi Media and Bharati trolls on PDF

Real Journalism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

It's hard to be positive when u have to often break bad news to attendents, deny beds, not sleep or eat regularly and yet get abused by attendents, politicians and every other aira ghaira bhakt public.
Did this public ever asked for better health care,,, like ever.
They were busy with temples, caste, hindurashtra n what not.
Even now the bhakts,instead of asking there illegal fathers(politicians) , about lack of O2, drugs, are clapping n hoping that this will pass while sparring any of there family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Zapper said:


> Issue is lockdowns were never implemented in the first place. Some state CMs were against it, people let their guard down. Even the curfew implemented over the past couple of weeks was post 9pm...like what good would it do when most people don't even come out after 9. Not to mention, people let their guard down and started roaming without a mask. Secondly, none of the covid vaccines in existence are completely proven against all strains while people who even got just the first shot assumed they were completely immune. In India, you don't really need the army to enforce martial law...local police and maybe some paramilitary force like CRPF could get it done but govts did a poor job in keeping the people informed and strictly enforcing covid SOPs.


The other issue is that nobody will actually hold Modi or BJP accountable for this. He can stay quiet and stroke his beard until this all blows over. Even the issues surrounding breach of contract to supply vaccines to Saudi, Bangladesh etc are pretty serious, but those countries are unlikely to muster the resources needed to actually sue SII, like the EU is preparing to do to AZ in Belgium.









Coronavirus: EU sues AstraZeneca over vaccine delivery delays


The pharmaceutical giant says the legal action is "without merit" and vows to defend itself.



www.bbc.co.uk





There is ZERO accountability, hence nothing really seems to change for the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

*Ground Realities*


----------



## lonelyman

masterchief_mirza said:


> Nothing new here. Lifeboats tend to be for the wealthy.



True, why stay back when the hospital has collapsed, that's a sure death for any sickness


----------



## Zapper

masterchief_mirza said:


> The other issue is that nobody will actually hold Modi or BJP accountable for this. He can stay quiet and stroke his beard until this all blows over. Even the issues surrounding breach of contract to supply vaccines to Saudi, Bangladesh etc are pretty serious, but those countries are unlikely to muster the resources needed to actually sue SII, like the EU is preparing to do to AZ in Belgium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: EU sues AstraZeneca over vaccine delivery delays
> 
> 
> The pharmaceutical giant says the legal action is "without merit" and vows to defend itself.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is ZERO accountability, hence nothing really seems to change for the better.


Several countries went for Astrazeneca's vaccine since they're priced much lower at $3-4 over any other vaccine out there. Despite SII being the largest vaccine maker in the world, there's still raw material which primarily comes from the US which is being held up for their own vaccines. Even then, GoI exported a major chunk of covishield vaccines to other countries...only if Indian citizens were prioritized it would've been a different case but again the effectiveness of these vaccines is questionable. Even now, despite Astrazeneca's Covishield is what's being produced the most...most people are opting and waiting for Bharat Biotech's Covaxin due to fewer after effects

SII will start producing Covax as well and then Dr. Reddy Labs will start manufacturing Sputnik V...might help fill in the numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

Situation in Mumbai is bad.... Myself me my mom and younger brother diagnosed as covid positive today.... I was running mild fever since last 4-5 days but I ignored and kept doing office work from home also used to go out to buy vegetables and fruits some time....when I lost my taste we immediately did covid and for faster report antigen test and we are positive.... Situation is really bad in city.... I pray everything normslizes at the earliest....

Reactions: Sad Sad:
6


----------



## Valar.

vishwambhar said:


> Situation in Mumbai is bad.... Myself me my mom and younger brother diagnosed as covid positive today.... I was running mild fever since last 4-5 days but I ignored and kept doing office work from home also used to go out to buy vegetables and fruits some time....when I lost my taste we immediately did covid and for faster report antigen test and we are positive.... Situation is really bad in city.... I pray everything normslizes at the earliest....



My best wishes for you and your family.

Hopefully, your mom is vaccinated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

vishwambhar said:


> Situation in Mumbai is bad.... Myself me my mom and younger brother diagnosed as covid positive today.... I was running mild fever since last 4-5 days but I ignored and kept doing office work from home also used to go out to buy vegetables and fruits some time....when I lost my taste we immediately did covid and for faster report antigen test and we are positive.... Situation is really bad in city.... I pray everything normslizes at the earliest....


Hope you all improve rapidly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

India records more than 350K new COVID-19 infections in single day
By Jackson O'Bryan

April 26, 2021 | 1:38pm


India set an unsettling pandemic world record Monday — recording more than 350,000 new COVID-19 infections in a single day.

The hard-hit South Asian nation reported 352,991 new cases, according to data from India’s health ministry, marking the fifth straight day of record cases nationwide and the highest-ever daily infection toll recorded in the world.

At least 2,812 virus deaths were also reported, bringing the death toll to 195,123.

More than 17.3 million people have been infected in the country, second only to the United States — although experts believe the true figures are likely much higher.

The surge has bought India’s health care system to its knees, as horrifying reports emerge of the infected dying in the streets.

Emergency workers have run out of stretchers, hospitals are battling a critical oxygen shortage, and the chimneys of crematoriums have even melted from constant use. 

Public parks have had to be converted to crematoriums to help handle the flood of corpses.

Experts attribute the eruption of infections to new, highly contagious COVID-19 variants, a shortage of medical supplies, and lax lockdowns.

Despite the devastation, Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s government has not imposed a national lockdown, instead leaving that decision up to cities and states.

The White House promised Sunday to send aid to India in the form of therapeutics, rapid diagnostic test kits, ventilators, personal protective equipment and raw materials for manufacturing vaccines.

The highest number of daily new cases recorded in the United States was 313,000, recorded on Jan. 8, according to CDC data.

More than 32 million Americans have been infected in total, and more than 572,000 have died, according to Johns Hopkins University figures.









India records more than 350K new COVID-19 infections in single day


India set an unsettling pandemic world record, with 350,000 new COVID-19 infections in a single day.




nypost.com




It is a catastrophe of epic proportions.


----------



## vishwambhar

Valar. said:


> My best wishes for you and your family.
> 
> Hopefully, your mom is vaccinated.



Thanks for your wishes.... 

No unfortunately my mom is not vaccinated.... I had my own doubts about vaccination and side effects of it so we decided to not to send mom for vaccination so early and observe for 2 months if people complaining about side effects.... But now I regret.... Because of our doubts about vaccin my mom is suffering....


masterchief_mirza said:


> Hope you all improve rapidly.



Thanks for your wishes dear.... 

I request you all Indians, Pakistanis and members from other countries on this forum to be extra careful and take care of your families in this second deadly wave of covid.... Stay safe....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## litman

Situation in India is very miserable. But before the next election modi will carry out another fake surgical strike in Pakistan and the same public will again elect modi for next term out of their hatred for pakistan and muslims. The anti Pakistan rhetoric and actions of Modi made him the PM and majority of the indian public supported and loved him for that. the worst thing which trump and modi both did in their respective countries was that they both created disunity in their own nations. Trump mainly lost in US because of his mishandling of the covid crisis. Will Modi face the same fate?? I doubt it as he knows how to win the hearts and minds of Indian public by doing some cheap fake anti pakistan stunts. 
I feel sorry for the Indian public but it is also a fact that majority of the Indians enjoyed the news of terrorist activities inside Pak and even the PIA plane crash. Just recently their media was delightfully broadcasting the news that now Pak will die the death of corona. Majority of the Pakistanis are feeling sorry for the indians but i am hundred percent sure the moment India comes out of this crisis their media, leaders and public will start speaking against Pakistan loudly. and above all we cant forget the indian atrocities in kashmir. May Allah have mercy on Indians and protect us, the pakistanis, from all the disasters. its impossible for me to go the level of indians and enjoy the crisis situation in the enemy country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daghalodi

vishwambhar said:


> Situation in Mumbai is bad.... Myself me my mom and younger brother diagnosed as covid positive today.... I was running mild fever since last 4-5 days but I ignored and kept doing office work from home also used to go out to buy vegetables and fruits some time....when I lost my taste we immediately did covid and for faster report antigen test and we are positive.... Situation is really bad in city.... I pray everything normslizes at the earliest....



Sorry to hear about this.

I hope and pray your Family is Safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

Unaccounted death's


----------



## Zapper

litman said:


> Situation in India is very miserable. But before the next election modi will carry out another fake surgical strike in Pakistan and the same public will again elect modi for next term out of their hatred for pakistan and muslims. The anti Pakistan rhetoric and actions of Modi made him the PM and majority of the indian public supported and loved him for that. the worst thing which trump and modi both did in their respective countries was that they both created disunity in their own nations. Trump mainly lost in US because of his mishandling of the covid crisis. Will Modi face the same fate?? I doubt it as he knows how to win the hearts and minds of Indian public by doing some cheap fake anti pakistan stunts.
> I feel sorry for the Indian public but it is also a fact that majority of the Indians enjoyed the news of terrorist activities inside Pak and even the PIA plane crash. Just recently their media was delightfully broadcasting the news that now Pak will die the death of corona. Majority of the Pakistanis are feeling sorry for the indians but i am hundred percent sure the moment India comes out of this crisis their media, leaders and public will start speaking against Pakistan loudly. and above all we cant forget the indian atrocities in kashmir. May Allah have mercy on Indians and protect us, the pakistanis, from all the disasters. its impossible for me to go the level of indians and enjoy the crisis situation in the enemy country.


National elections are what the hindi belt goes for...if Modi is able to win the hindi belt, primarily UP which is focused on communal based politics unlike the South, West or North Eastern states whose populace go for developmental based politics, BJP will win again. 

But the question is would it be any different if Congress was in power...I highly doubt it since people then would be bashing Congress hoping BJP was in power. It's not just the govts to blame but people as well for letting their guard down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Ground truth, no oxygen at hospitals, but *according to BJP godi media, there is no shortage of oxygen, and will confiscate your property if you say so*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386776840077983746

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386227901507506178

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386703499384086530


----------



## Imran Khan

i will not wonder if india will down internet and control media soon


----------



## Skull and Bones

Imran Khan said:


> i will not wonder if india will down internet and control media soon



Media is already controlled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Skull and Bones said:


> Media is already controlled


I don't trust their numbers as well. I think there are already half a million cases daily.


----------



## Daghalodi




----------



## Titanium100

lonelyman said:


> Ground truth, no oxygen at hospitals, but according to BJP godi media, there is no shortage of oxygen, and will confiscate your property if you say so
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386776840077983746
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386227901507506178



Wow.. The Indian gov't wants to save face amidst one of the worst disasters ever in the our modern times. Why even block media now since all the news is out and India's internet grid is connected to the world it is impossible.

The BJP has honestly don't nothing for India but destroy it. India was in the midst of some lowkey development and it had a soft-image all that is absolutely destroyed by BJP. Tourists doesn't even want to go to India nowadays and also India is no more a free world country and joins the likes of North Korea and Iran. Most countries will advise their citizens from going to India because it is a shithole.

Lynch mobs and rape is rampant in India it is a legitimate shithole and honestly I would even say that North Korea and Iran are atleast decent countries to visit with good security you can walk with peace on the streets civilized whereas there is no security whatsoever in India..

Honestly speaking their is no country worse then India today outside of none-warzone. It is the lowest shithole. I chellenge you mention me one country outside of war-zone that is as bad as India you will not find one worthy chellenger. It is the definition of Shithole

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Rizwan Alam said:


> I don't trust their numbers as well. I think there are already half a million cases daily.


I think Modi warned twitter to filter and delete posts critisizing their covid handling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last starfighter

Daghalodi said:


> Offcourse!!
> 
> but than again,
> 
> a Useless Indian troll giving opinions and lecturers on a Pakistani Forum is the Joke of the century.


Luv it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyx007




----------



## Bossman

Technically they are right there is no shortage of Oxygen except for bottled!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## xyxmt

What is the story with Oxygen, unless majority of cases are stage 3 or above, is where oxygen is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

lonelyman said:


> Ground truth, no oxygen at hospitals, but according to BJP godi media, there is no shortage of oxygen, and will confiscate your property if you say so
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386776840077983746
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386227901507506178



At the same time, Indians are feeding cow pee to COVID patients. Sad.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## IblinI

Rizwan Alam said:


> I don't trust their numbers as well. I think there are already half a million cases daily.


under report is not the exact word to be used here, considering those million in DELHI slum and India rural, there is simply no data on them.


----------



## Vikki

Zapper said:


> National elections are what the hindi belt goes for...if Modi is able to win the hindi belt, primarily UP which is focused on communal based politics unlike the South, West or North Eastern states whose populace go for developmental based politics, BJP will win again.
> 
> But the question is would it be any different if Congress was in power...I highly doubt it since people then would be bashing Congress hoping BJP was in power. It's not just the govts to blame but people as well for letting their guard down


Modi failed in predicting the severiity of second wave and he should be criticised and bashed for it..i am also doing that.
But lets not dismiss all his achievements...good or bad..he is hardworking..some of his policies might have gone wrong but its true that he genuinely wants to develop his country.
And moreover we dont have an alternative...at least there are no scams in bjp rule..we used to hear about one scam or the other during congress rule both in centre and states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Vikki said:


> Modi failed in predicting the severiity of second wave and he should be criticised and bashed for it..i am also doing that.
> But lets not dismiss all his achievements...good or bad..he is hardworking..some of his policies might have gone wrong but its true that he genuinely wants to develop his country.
> And moreover we dont have an alternative...at least there are no scams in bjp rule..we used to hear about one scam or the other during congress rule both in centre and states.



congress doesn't want to develop the country genuinely?

i only see modi cares about more his image than his country by allowing huge election rallies, religious holidays gathering without mask

let alone not stockpiling the oxygen, and exporting vaccines/oxygen out while his people needs it first


----------



## Zapper

lonelyman said:


> congress doesn't want to develop the country genuinely?
> 
> i only see modi cares about more his image than his country by allowing huge election rallies, religious holidays gathering without mask
> 
> let alone not stockpiling the oxygen, and exporting vaccines/oxygen out while his people needs it first


It's not that congress doesn't want the country to develop but the nation has been riddled with scams during the congress regime, not to mention they're way too much into minority appeasement, communal based politics and what not...there's a reason they've been voted out. Modi is being criticized on how his govt failed to predict the second wave and there are certainly flaws in his governance but I'm sure it wouldn't be any better with congress


----------



## lonelyman

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...diplomatic-staff-coronavirus-india/index.html

Bharats still say Covid is fake hype to attack modi

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

A tragedy. As local staff it is unlikely they were vaccinated, but all diplomatic missions should try to have all of their national and local staff vaccinated worldwide.


----------



## lonelyman

Zapper said:


> It's not that congress doesn't want the country to develop but the nation has been riddled with scams during the congress regime, not to mention they're way too much into minority appeasement, communal based politics and what not...there's a reason they've been voted out. Modi is being criticized on how his govt failed to predict the second wave and there are certainly flaws in his governance but I'm sure it wouldn't be any better with congress



ok, ok I got it 
modi is god 
Congress is the devil


----------



## Beast

FuturePAF said:


> A tragedy. As local staff it is unlikely they were vaccinated, but all diplomatic missions should try to have all of their national and local staff vaccinated worldwide.


Maybe its vaccinated but death still occurs. This mutant variant is quite deadly. It even attack young and healthy.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

What a terrible turn. that is the price of having a poor ally and having a policy where you try to bandwagon as many countries as possible.

If they are struggling, you have to put money into this bottomless pit otherwise the ally will be enraged and turn elsewhere. also, prospective vas- allies, would see that you have no power (bad) or no will (worse) to help allies beyond rhetoric, rendering all your other alliances hollow.


----------



## FuturePAF

Beast said:


> Maybe its vaccinated but death still occurs. This mutant variant is quite deadly. It even attack young and healthy.



That’s true, similar to the second wave (if I remember correctly) of the 1918 pandemic, a lot more of the deaths are amongst younger adults. These new variants maybe able to cause serious infections even if the person has been vaccinated.

Everyone needs to be extremely careful and keep wearing masks in public.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

*‘We are on the path of success’: Health Minister on fight against Covid-19*

PTI New Delhi | Updated on May 03, 2020





Union Health Minister Dr Harsh Vardhan visit a Covid-19 treatment centre at the Lady Hardinge Medical College in New Delhi, May 3, 2020 - Twitter/ @PIBIndia
Union Health Minister Dr Harsh Vardhan, on Sunday, said that the rate of growth of new Covid-19 cases has been steadying for a while, and the recovery rate is improving. He also added that India is “on the path of success and will win the war against the pandemic”. He said around 10,000 Covid-19 patients have recovered so far.
“The recovery rate of Covid-19 patients has steadily increased, which shows that more and more of these patients are getting better and going back home,” he said.
*Steadying rate of growth*
“The rate of growth of new cases has also been steadying for a while,” the Health Minister. According to the data received on Sunday, for the past three days, the doubling rate of the virus is 12.0, for seven days it is 11.7 and for 14 days it is 10.4, the minister was quoted as saying in a statement.
“We have crossed over 10 lakh tests till date, and are performing over 74,000 tests in a day presently,” he said.
The minister added that the government has distributed around 20 lakh PPE kits all over India, and supplied medicines (both Hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) and Paracetamol (PCM)) to more than 100 countries.
He said India is on a “better footing” as compared to other nations, adding the country is capable to pull off any eventuality with more than 2.5 lakh beds in dedicated Covid-19 hospitals and health centres.
*Lockdown 3.0 for ‘effective intervention’*
Dr Vardhan urged the people to observe the extended period of lockdown 3.0 (till May 17) in letter and spirit, and treat it as an effective intervention to cut down the chain of transmission of Covid-19.

“We are on the path of success and we will win this war against Covid-19,” he asserted.
*Praising ‘corona warriors’*
The Health Minister urged people to not ostracize the doctors treating Covid-19 patients or stigmatize the patients who have won the battle against the deadly disease. “They are our heroes and need a worthy treatment,” he said.
The minister also had a word of praise for the ‘corona warriors’. “Today, the Indian Air Force is acknowledging these warriors, throughout the country, by sprinkling them with flower petals through helicopters,” he said.
Fighter jets and transport aircraft of the Indian Air Force on Sunday carried out fly-pasts over major cities and towns, while military choppers showered petals on leading hospitals across the country as part of a mega exercise to express gratitude to lakhs of doctors, paramedics and other front-line workers battling the coronavirus pandemic.
Vardhan said the fight of India with Covid-19 is lauded not only by WHO, but by the whole world.
*Field visit*
He also paid a visit to the Lady Hardinge Medical College (LHMC), one of India’s oldest and established medical colleges, to review the status of Covid-19 management.
At the Covid-19 block in the hospital, he spoke through video call to two intern doctors who got infected with the virus while treating patients at LHMC, and were admitted at the facility.
He also interacted with two patients admitted in the Covid-19 ward through the digital platform, who, in turn, apprised him about the facilities in the coronavirus ward.
“In last few days, I have been visiting various hospitals like AIIMS (Delhi), LNJP, RML, Safdarjung, AIIMS Jhajjar, Rajiv Gandhi Super Specialty and now LHMC to review the preparedness of Covid-19 and I am satisfied with the arrangements made by these hospitals to deal effectively with the outbreak,” he said.
He said there are 130 hotspots districts, 284 non-hotspots districts and 319 non-infected districts.
According to the Union Health Ministry, the total number of confirmed coronavirus cases in the country is 39,980.









‘We are on the path of success’: Health Minister on fight against Covid-19


Union Health Minister Dr Harsh Vardhan, on Sunday, said that the rate of growth of new Covid-19 cases has been steadying for a while, and the recovery rate is improving. He also added that India is “o




www.thehindubusinessline.com


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

You certainly don't make such statements while currently having people dying on the streets.. People will think this is satire or some sort of practical joke


----------



## Dungeness

A Jugaad politician for a jugaad country with a jugaad future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bambi

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You certainly don't make such statements while currently having people dying on the streets.. People will think this is satire or some sort of practical joke


It's from may this creat is digging up things like this


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Bambi said:


> It's from may this is digging up things like this



Lmao. You are true. I didn't see the date of the news it is indeed from last year


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

lonelyman said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...diplomatic-staff-coronavirus-india/index.html
> 
> Bharats still say Covid is fake hype to attack modi



This has even inflicted US diplomats and to that point is worrying. This has reached alarming rate imho and something WHO should look closer at because if even a tiny portion of diplomats is effected to such an extent then it left nothing in India proper and this thing is rampant and the biggest fear currently is if this spreads worldwide and to every country


----------



## Skull and Bones

Rizwan Alam said:


> I don't trust their numbers as well. I think there are already half a million cases daily.


I won't disagree with your post, and there are many under reported cases.


----------



## FuturePAF

It only seems bound to get worse as people flee to rural areas, causing mutations and further spread of the virus throughout the country.

it is estimated official cases number could reach 800K to 1 million by Mid-May. IMHO we will never know the full extent of the horror, until someone does an analysis of the death rate in the previous years and compares it to the lives lost over this period of time. When all is said and done it’s not in conceivable a million may perish in India with hundreds of thousands in neighboring countries if the virus spreads beyond India’s borders. 









Coronavirus | India may have 8 to 10 lakh cases a day in mid-May, says Michigan University epidemiologist Bhramar Mukherjee


Complacency with a false sense of security has led to the spike in cases, she says.




www.thehindu.com


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

PakSword said:


> My assessment is that within the next two weeks, cases will start going down in entire India.
> 
> It's a natural thing.. when risks materialize in front of our own eyes, we start taking the warnings seriously.



what two weeks? It already is growing entire India. But in pockets, it will come down.


Zapper said:


> It's not that congress doesn't want the country to develop but the nation has been riddled with scams during the congress regime, not to mention they're way too much into minority appeasement, communal based politics and what not...there's a reason they've been voted out. Modi is being criticized on how his govt failed to predict the second wave and there are certainly flaws in his governance but I'm sure it wouldn't be any better with congress



You know what...8 months ago 160 new Oxygen facilities were sacntioned. 8 months later, barely 30 are done, zero in UP. You have money for kumbh, but not for oxygen facilities?


Vikki said:


> Modi failed in predicting the severiity of second wave and he should be criticised and bashed for it..i am also doing that.
> But lets not dismiss all his achievements...good or bad..he is hardworking..some of his policies might have gone wrong but its true that he genuinely wants to develop his country.
> And moreover we dont have an alternative...at least there are no scams in bjp rule..we used to hear about one scam or the other during congress rule both in centre and states.



What achievement? He screwed people directly with demonetization. And then indirectly with COVID. There is no excuse for allowing Kumbh. I can accept elections as excuse, becuse that process is something invoilable.


----------



## vi-va




----------



## Ghost Hobbit

lonelyman said:


> your second wave tragedy is total modi made disaster, didn't you guys boast India has beat covid, you are in the endgame and this is behind you?
> 
> now go find some oxygen for your patients instead of keyboard warring on PDF



China is responsible for COVID
Only China is responsible for COVID
No country other than China is responsible for COVID


----------



## CIA Mole

fak india able to afford rafales but not oxgen in its capital

hope it becomes 2 trillion economy by end of year

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## vi-va

Ghost Hobbit said:


> China is responsible for COVID
> Only China is responsible for COVID
> No country other than China is responsible for COVID


China is not India sugar daddy. India is 74 years old after independence, it time to take care of yourself, baby.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

CIA Mole said:


> fak india able to afford rafales but not oxgen in its capital
> 
> hope it becomes 2 trillion economy by end of year


That's cute,

Wondering what will happen in Pakistan in 2 months ......

do you have dollars to lose ?

or vaccines to produce ?

Pathetic people..


vi-va said:


> China is not India sugar daddy. India is 74 years old after independence, it time to take care of yourself, baby.



Why we need to take care ?

because you can't stop eating bats !

stop eating bats !

Your country should be internationally sued.

what a shameless country !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

StraightEdge said:


> Good - some hope. Bangalore/Kolkata is screwed.




Overall positive case numbers for India as a whole have come down by more than 10% in the last day.

Hopefully India has turned the tide and all the best. Plenty of countries are sending supplies to India to help and so India is not alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Beast said:


> Maybe its vaccinated but death still occurs. This mutant variant is quite deadly. It even attack young and healthy.




I don't think so.

The vast majority of the deaths look like they are from the over 50s and those who seem overweight to me. Even poor India now has plenty of people who are able to eat too much.

What this shows is that even if your population is mainly young and slim, you must have a lot of extra medical capacity available just in case there is a surge which may be led by a "mutant" variant that is more infectious and/or more deadly.


In the UK, around 90% of those now entering hospital can be saved by treatment. If India had invested in building up enough medical capacity during the last year it could have ridden out this surge with a relatively ow number of deaths like last spring.


----------



## maverick1977

hearing of horror stories from India, from everyone out there.


----------



## Beast

UKBengali said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> The vast majority of the deaths look like they are from the over 50s and those who seem overweight to me. Even poor India now has plenty of people who are able to eat too much.
> 
> What this shows is that even if your population is mainly young and slim, you must have a lot of extra medical capacity available just in case there is a surge which may be led by a "mutant" variant that is more infectious and/or more deadly.
> 
> 
> In the UK, around 90% of those now entering hospital can be saved by treatment. If India had invested in building up enough medical capacity during the last year it could have ridden out this surge with a relatively ow number of deaths like last spring.


India has population of 1.3 billion while UK has only 55 million. Its not a fair comparison. Surely , India government response is not adequate but the patient are simply too many. 

Most of the covid-19 cases in other countries, young infected one developed fever and cough while no short of breadth. Only the old and weak mostly have symptoms of short of breadth. If the young one in India developed short of breadth after getting covid-19. Something is wrong.

Fever and cough symptoms are not that bad. They are be mostly self mediate at home, drinking more water , enough rest and basic medicine. After a week or 2, it will be ok.


----------



## UKBengali

Beast said:


> India has population of 1.3 billion while UK has only 55 million. Its not a fair comparison. Surely , India government response is not adequate but the patient are simply too many.
> 
> Most of the covid-19 cases in other countries, young infected one developed fever and cough while no short of breadth. Only the old and weak mostly have symptoms of short of breadth. If the young one in India developed short of breadth after getting covid-19. Something is wrong.
> 
> Fever and cough symptoms are not that bad. They are be mostly self mediate at home, drinking more water , enough rest and basic medicine. After a week or 2, it will be ok.




OK, we need to wait and see if those slim young dying do not have any othere underlying conditions. My guess is most do as happens in other countries.


As for medical capacity, most of those dying just need extra oxygen and not ICU treatment. In the UK they would spend around 5 days on a normal hospital bed and then out again. India should have had much more extra capacity in this area at least.

The blame for this disaster goes mainly to Modi for his lack of preparation and premature jubilation over having "defeated" the virus. Yes it is not all his fault as the public are also being careless but as the leader most of the responsibility lies with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Ghost Hobbit said:


> what two weeks? It already is growing entire India. But in pockets, it will come down.


The cases will hopefully start to come down soon.. I wish good luck to all common folks. May they come out of this curse soon. It's now unbearable.


----------



## StraightEdge

UKBengali said:


> Overall positive case numbers for India as a whole have come down by more than 10% in the last day.
> 
> *Hopefully India has turned the tide and all the best. Plenty of countries are sending supplies to India to help and so India is not alone.*



This should not have come to this stage, we went from #aatmanirbhar to #importnirbhar within a month. Fecking politicians. Kumbh mela is still going on. Idiots of highest order.


----------



## PakSword

StraightEdge said:


> Kumbh mela is still going on. Idiots of highest order.


Really??

I think what India has gone through, it must have opened the eyes of every country. Situation in Pakistan is also on the verge. I hope our government has taken actions based on the news coming from India.. Because we know people here are also still taking it very casually.

I think Indian government lowered the gaurd by trusting the vaccination drive too much. In these situations, a more educated person is needed to handle the things rather than a nationalist. But anyway, it's on Indian public to decide.


----------



## StraightEdge

PakSword said:


> Really??
> 
> I think what India has gone through, it must have opened the eyes of every country. Situation in Pakistan is also on the verge. I hope our government has taken actions based on the news coming from India.. Because we know people here are also still taking it very casually.
> 
> I think Indian government lowered the gaurd by trusting the vaccination drive too much. In these situations, a more educated person is needed to handle the things rather than a nationalist. But anyway, it's on Indian public to decide.



It's still going on - I literally have no explanation for these idiots. If Pak continues with same attitude as India, you will have bad a situation like us. It's high time Pak learns from our mistakes.

The Times Of India on Twitter: "Uttarakhand: People take holy dip in river Ganga in Haridwar on Chitra Purnima today. The last 'shahi snan' of #KumbhMela2021 is taking place today. (ANI) https://t.co/6T1q49xdFj" / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

George Floyd's last words, "I can't breathe", resonated across the world to symbolize the brutal reality of a racist police force in the US. Today in India, there is a different context: these tragic words are whispered across homes and outside hospitals as Covid patients struggle to breathe, deprived of life-saving oxygen. "I can't breathe", symbolizing the arrogance of a chest-thumping central leadership of the government of India, a leadership that dismissed warnings of the coming Covid tsunami from experts, based on scientific research and concrete data, a leadership mesmerised by its own self-serving propaganda of being the vishwa guru who would save the world, a leadership which led the way in breaking every single rule of Covid-appropriate behavior and encouraged others to do so too, a leadership that promoted a platform of fake nationalism to hide its failures. And echoing the tone and tenor of the top two leaders of the present regime, the Prime Minister and the Home Minister, are their minions across the country who exist because they obey.

In the current crisis, of immediate concern are the disastrous omissions and commissions of the government concerning the building of health infrastructure, including, crucially, the problem with oxygen supplies and its recently-announced vaccine policy. As far as the oxygen supply situation is concerned, much is being made of the data put out that there is no shortage of oxygen which is mainly used by industry, but of transportation. The bottom line is that because of lack of planning and execution, people are dying. A few days ago, the Prime Minister made a grand announcement that an additional 150 oxygen plants would be set up - with no explanation as to why the earlier decision taken a year ago to set up 162 oxygen plants is still not implemented. An investigation by the website Scroll showed that till April 2021, only 11 were installed and just three were functional. In response, the Health Ministry claimed that 33 were installed, an official admission nevertheless of the non-implementation of the decision. Take the case of Delhi, the capital of India, which has the highest number of deaths due to oxygen supply shortages. In its recent affidavit in an ongoing petition in the Delhi High Court, the union Health Ministry admitted that of seven oxygen plants to be installed in Delhi, only one oxygen plant had been installed. The government counsel could not say whether it was functional or not. If the central government had acted as it should have, many of the precious lives lost in the capital could have been saved.

By mid-March, there was an alarming rise in cases in Delhi. The central government had usurped all the powers of the elected government in Delhi through the amendments pushed through in the recent session of parliament. Having got the power, where were the central agencies at the time? Was the Lieutenant Governor waiting for instructions from the Home Minister, who was busy campaigning for votes? Why were no preparations made for the inevitable increase in infections and the need for hospitalization? If such assessments had been done, the emergency measures of bringing oxygen through tankers to Delhi would have been in place much earlier.

But equally importantly, the privatization of the health care system has taken its toll. Why do top private hospitals in the capital for example not have their own captive oxygen plants? They charge obscene amounts for medical treatment, including during Covid. Setting up oxygen plants would cut into their profits. Privatization of health care has been a key "reform" measure of successive government since the decade of the 90s. This is reflected in low budgetary allocations. India is paying the price today with the collapse of the system in almost all its states.

Kerala is an exception. For oxygen supplies, Kerala used to depend on other states; today, Kerala has been transformed into an oxygen-surplus state, helping others with oxygen supplies. From March 2020, its government was monitoring the use of oxygen and estimating requirements. The government had invested in state public sector undertakings to increase oxygen production capacity. The state-owned KMML set up an oxygen plant in October last year which produces 70 metric tonnes a day. Oxygen plants in the public and private sectors have been set up over the past two years which now have a production of 207 metric tonnes a day. Given the expected increase in oxygen demand with the fast-growing cases in the state, the government is preparing itself to deal with all emergencies. The key has been investment in public health infrastructure.

Just as in its failure to build health infrastructure, including oxygen plants, in the last year, the vaccine policy of the government is going to create havoc and lead to another disaster. The Cowin dashboard shows that from January 2021 till April 24, only 139 million doses of vaccines had been administered. Of these, only 22 million people had been administered their second dose. 117 million people had taken their first dose. This is much below the official first phase target of 300 million to be completed by July.

The current combined numbers of vaccine production is around 7.6 crore doses a month, which, according to recent announcements by manufacturing companies, will be increased to about 13 crore by the end of May. Taking the population as 140 crore people and a projected 60 per cent as eligible, the requirement is of 168 crore doses. Even taking the optimistic and unlikely projections of production as the base, and assuming the entire production will be for domestic use, it will take over a year to vaccinate the adult population.

The central government policy, while opening up the criteria for eligibility, has declared that it will be responsible for providing free vaccines only for those over the age of 45 years and will take control of over 50 per cent of the production for this purpose. States and private hospitals will have to make their own arrangements to divide the remaining 50 per cent between themselves at prices fixed by the companies. The country and indeed the world has watched with dismay and concern the tensions created between states to "capture" oxygen tankers passing through their territories marked for a different destination, the most recent example being that of UP and Madhya Pradesh. This will happen on a much larger scale for vaccines, given the shortage of supplies and the license given to the companies to decide their priorities. Only they will benefit, while India gets divided by a vaccine war initiated by the central government's policy.

There is a two-fold solution. First, the central government has to withdraw this divisive, market-oriented policy of vaccine access and ensure a universal, free vaccination programme with a scientific method of distribution to each state. It is estimated that the entire cost will be less than one per cent of GDP.

Secondly, public sector vaccine units which were virtually destroyed by "reform" policies have to be swiftly revamped through urgent government investment and involved in the manufacturing of vaccines. Multiple PSUs producing quality vaccines is an urgent necessity. Patent monopolies used by big manufacturers to make super-profits cannot be permitted.

It is important to emphasize that Covaxin was developed by the Institute of Virology, a public sector institution under ICMR, in collaboration with a private company, Bharat Biotech. Why did ICMR not include PSUs in this collaborative exercise? India had excellent facilities in at least seven public sector undertakings to produce vaccines which were the driving force behind India's universal immunization programmes for decades. Logically, given the intensity of the pandemic, the central government should have invested funds in these idle units to help them prepare for manufacture of vaccines as part of a private-public partnership. PSUs could have been used as critical platforms to ramp up vaccine supplies.

Even today, there are provisions of compulsory licensing in the Patents Law which make transfer of technology to PSUs possible. Under Section 92, pursuant to a notification issued by the central government, if there is either a "national emergency" or "extreme urgency", or in cases of "public non-commercial use", such technology transfers are permitted. This clause can and must be used to include PSUs to ramp up manufacture vaccines.

However, instead of showing the political will to reboot its approach and policy framework, the Modi Government has resorted to its default mechanism - suppress the facts, the truth, dissent in the name of spreading anti-national fake news.

The Modi-Shah regime has already sent out warnings to Twitter to delete posts which they describe as "fake news." Critical views are equated with fake news and are being taken down. The RSS, through a statement by its second-in-command, warned of a "conspiracy "by" destructive and anti-Bharat forces (who) can create a feeling of negativity and mistrust" against the government. Veiled threats were made to be "more restrained and positive on social media." This has been implemented in UP by an official warning from the Chief Minister and police officials that property would be seized and the NSA and the Gangster Act used against those "spreading rumors and fake news." An unnamed hospital that had reported a shortage of oxygen was cited as an example. The message is clear enough: suffer in silence, allow the court jesters the stage for their grotesque competitions in praise of the rulers, or face the consequences.

Truth telling is not a blame game. It is not "playing politics when people are dying." When people die due to wrong policy decisions, then it is the patriotic duty of every citizen to point it out, to fight and resist it, to force change, to hold governments responsible for omissions and commissions which take people's lives so as to save others.

Brinda Karat is a Politburo member of the CPI(M) and a former Member of the Rajya Sabha.









Opinion: Arrogant Modi-Shah Regime Dismissed Scientific Warnings - by Brinda Karat







www.ndtv.com





It couldn't be more damning. Are Modi and Shah going to setup a fact finding commission or are they going to do another Twitter?

The Modi-Shah regime has already sent out warnings to Twitter to delete posts which they describe as "fake news." Critical views are equated with fake news and are being taken down. The RSS, through a statement by its second-in-command, warned of a "conspiracy "by" destructive and anti-Bharat forces (who) can create a feeling of negativity and mistrust" against the government. Veiled threats were made to be "more restrained and positive on social media." This has been implemented in UP by an official warning from the Chief Minister and police officials that property would be seized and the NSA and the Gangster Act used against those "spreading rumors and fake news." An unnamed hospital that had reported a shortage of oxygen was cited as an example. The message is clear enough: suffer in silence, allow the court jesters the stage for their grotesque competitions in praise of the rulers, or face the consequences.

Aren't Western powers responsible for aiding Modi and Shah for removing so-called anti-Modi content from social media platforms?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Invicta

Dalit said:


> George Floyd's last words, "I can't breathe", resonated across the world to symbolize the brutal reality of a racist police force in the US. Today in India, there is a different context: these tragic words are whispered across homes and outside hospitals as Covid patients struggle to breathe, deprived of life-saving oxygen. "I can't breathe", symbolizing the arrogance of a chest-thumping central leadership of the government of India, a leadership that dismissed warnings of the coming Covid tsunami from experts, based on scientific research and concrete data, a leadership mesmerised by its own self-serving propaganda of being the vishwa guru who would save the world, a leadership which led the way in breaking every single rule of Covid-appropriate behavior and encouraged others to do so too, a leadership that promoted a platform of fake nationalism to hide its failures. And echoing the tone and tenor of the top two leaders of the present regime, the Prime Minister and the Home Minister, are their minions across the country who exist because they obey.
> 
> In the current crisis, of immediate concern are the disastrous omissions and commissions of the government concerning the building of health infrastructure, including, crucially, the problem with oxygen supplies and its recently-announced vaccine policy. As far as the oxygen supply situation is concerned, much is being made of the data put out that there is no shortage of oxygen which is mainly used by industry, but of transportation. The bottom line is that because of lack of planning and execution, people are dying. A few days ago, the Prime Minister made a grand announcement that an additional 150 oxygen plants would be set up - with no explanation as to why the earlier decision taken a year ago to set up 162 oxygen plants is still not implemented. An investigation by the website Scroll showed that till April 2021, only 11 were installed and just three were functional. In response, the Health Ministry claimed that 33 were installed, an official admission nevertheless of the non-implementation of the decision. Take the case of Delhi, the capital of India, which has the highest number of deaths due to oxygen supply shortages. In its recent affidavit in an ongoing petition in the Delhi High Court, the union Health Ministry admitted that of seven oxygen plants to be installed in Delhi, only one oxygen plant had been installed. The government counsel could not say whether it was functional or not. If the central government had acted as it should have, many of the precious lives lost in the capital could have been saved.
> 
> By mid-March, there was an alarming rise in cases in Delhi. The central government had usurped all the powers of the elected government in Delhi through the amendments pushed through in the recent session of parliament. Having got the power, where were the central agencies at the time? Was the Lieutenant Governor waiting for instructions from the Home Minister, who was busy campaigning for votes? Why were no preparations made for the inevitable increase in infections and the need for hospitalization? If such assessments had been done, the emergency measures of bringing oxygen through tankers to Delhi would have been in place much earlier.
> 
> But equally importantly, the privatization of the health care system has taken its toll. Why do top private hospitals in the capital for example not have their own captive oxygen plants? They charge obscene amounts for medical treatment, including during Covid. Setting up oxygen plants would cut into their profits. Privatization of health care has been a key "reform" measure of successive government since the decade of the 90s. This is reflected in low budgetary allocations. India is paying the price today with the collapse of the system in almost all its states.
> 
> Kerala is an exception. For oxygen supplies, Kerala used to depend on other states; today, Kerala has been transformed into an oxygen-surplus state, helping others with oxygen supplies. From March 2020, its government was monitoring the use of oxygen and estimating requirements. The government had invested in state public sector undertakings to increase oxygen production capacity. The state-owned KMML set up an oxygen plant in October last year which produces 70 metric tonnes a day. Oxygen plants in the public and private sectors have been set up over the past two years which now have a production of 207 metric tonnes a day. Given the expected increase in oxygen demand with the fast-growing cases in the state, the government is preparing itself to deal with all emergencies. The key has been investment in public health infrastructure.
> 
> Just as in its failure to build health infrastructure, including oxygen plants, in the last year, the vaccine policy of the government is going to create havoc and lead to another disaster. The Cowin dashboard shows that from January 2021 till April 24, only 139 million doses of vaccines had been administered. Of these, only 22 million people had been administered their second dose. 117 million people had taken their first dose. This is much below the official first phase target of 300 million to be completed by July.
> 
> The current combined numbers of vaccine production is around 7.6 crore doses a month, which, according to recent announcements by manufacturing companies, will be increased to about 13 crore by the end of May. Taking the population as 140 crore people and a projected 60 per cent as eligible, the requirement is of 168 crore doses. Even taking the optimistic and unlikely projections of production as the base, and assuming the entire production will be for domestic use, it will take over a year to vaccinate the adult population.
> 
> The central government policy, while opening up the criteria for eligibility, has declared that it will be responsible for providing free vaccines only for those over the age of 45 years and will take control of over 50 per cent of the production for this purpose. States and private hospitals will have to make their own arrangements to divide the remaining 50 per cent between themselves at prices fixed by the companies. The country and indeed the world has watched with dismay and concern the tensions created between states to "capture" oxygen tankers passing through their territories marked for a different destination, the most recent example being that of UP and Madhya Pradesh. This will happen on a much larger scale for vaccines, given the shortage of supplies and the license given to the companies to decide their priorities. Only they will benefit, while India gets divided by a vaccine war initiated by the central government's policy.
> 
> There is a two-fold solution. First, the central government has to withdraw this divisive, market-oriented policy of vaccine access and ensure a universal, free vaccination programme with a scientific method of distribution to each state. It is estimated that the entire cost will be less than one per cent of GDP.
> 
> Secondly, public sector vaccine units which were virtually destroyed by "reform" policies have to be swiftly revamped through urgent government investment and involved in the manufacturing of vaccines. Multiple PSUs producing quality vaccines is an urgent necessity. Patent monopolies used by big manufacturers to make super-profits cannot be permitted.
> 
> It is important to emphasize that Covaxin was developed by the Institute of Virology, a public sector institution under ICMR, in collaboration with a private company, Bharat Biotech. Why did ICMR not include PSUs in this collaborative exercise? India had excellent facilities in at least seven public sector undertakings to produce vaccines which were the driving force behind India's universal immunization programmes for decades. Logically, given the intensity of the pandemic, the central government should have invested funds in these idle units to help them prepare for manufacture of vaccines as part of a private-public partnership. PSUs could have been used as critical platforms to ramp up vaccine supplies.
> 
> Even today, there are provisions of compulsory licensing in the Patents Law which make transfer of technology to PSUs possible. Under Section 92, pursuant to a notification issued by the central government, if there is either a "national emergency" or "extreme urgency", or in cases of "public non-commercial use", such technology transfers are permitted. This clause can and must be used to include PSUs to ramp up manufacture vaccines.
> 
> However, instead of showing the political will to reboot its approach and policy framework, the Modi Government has resorted to its default mechanism - suppress the facts, the truth, dissent in the name of spreading anti-national fake news.
> 
> The Modi-Shah regime has already sent out warnings to Twitter to delete posts which they describe as "fake news." Critical views are equated with fake news and are being taken down. The RSS, through a statement by its second-in-command, warned of a "conspiracy "by" destructive and anti-Bharat forces (who) can create a feeling of negativity and mistrust" against the government. Veiled threats were made to be "more restrained and positive on social media." This has been implemented in UP by an official warning from the Chief Minister and police officials that property would be seized and the NSA and the Gangster Act used against those "spreading rumors and fake news." An unnamed hospital that had reported a shortage of oxygen was cited as an example. The message is clear enough: suffer in silence, allow the court jesters the stage for their grotesque competitions in praise of the rulers, or face the consequences.
> 
> Truth telling is not a blame game. It is not "playing politics when people are dying." When people die due to wrong policy decisions, then it is the patriotic duty of every citizen to point it out, to fight and resist it, to force change, to hold governments responsible for omissions and commissions which take people's lives so as to save others.
> 
> Brinda Karat is a Politburo member of the CPI(M) and a former Member of the Rajya Sabha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion: Arrogant Modi-Shah Regime Dismissed Scientific Warnings - by Brinda Karat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ndtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It couldn't be more damning. Are Modi and Shah going to setup a fact finding commission or are they going to do another Twitter?
> 
> The Modi-Shah regime has already sent out warnings to Twitter to delete posts which they describe as "fake news." Critical views are equated with fake news and are being taken down. The RSS, through a statement by its second-in-command, warned of a "conspiracy "by" destructive and anti-Bharat forces (who) can create a feeling of negativity and mistrust" against the government. Veiled threats were made to be "more restrained and positive on social media." This has been implemented in UP by an official warning from the Chief Minister and police officials that property would be seized and the NSA and the Gangster Act used against those "spreading rumors and fake news." An unnamed hospital that had reported a shortage of oxygen was cited as an example. The message is clear enough: suffer in silence, allow the court jesters the stage for their grotesque competitions in praise of the rulers, or face the consequences.
> 
> Aren't Western powers responsible for aiding Modi and Shah for removing so-called anti-Modi content from social media platforms?


Easy - this is what happens when you have the population blindly following a leader, he has never been questioned, in fact his actions have been supported by the masses. The same people are now paying the price.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Invicta said:


> Easy - this is what happens when you have the population blindly following a leader, he has never been questioned, in fact his actions have been supported by the masses. The same people are now paying the price.



The Indians voted for a maniac. He not only kills and lynches minorities, but he also kills his own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Uncensored

India recorded more than 320,000 new cases of coronavirus infection on Tuesday as a grim surge of illness and death weighed on the country and its sinking health system started getting much-needed support from foreign nations.

Tuesday’s 323,144 new infections raised India’s total past 17.6 million, behind only the United States.

It ended a five-day streak of recording the largest single-day increases in any country throughout the pandemic, but the decline likely reflects lower weekend testing rather than reduced spread of the virus.






Exhausted workers, who bring dead bodies for cremation, sit on the rear step of an ambulance inside a crematorium, in New Delhi, India. (AP) 


The health ministry also reported another 2,771 deaths in the past 24 hours, with roughly 115 Indians succumbing to the disease every hour.

The latest fatalities pushed India’s deaths to 197,894, behind the US, Brazil and Mexico. Experts say even these figures are probably an undercount.

Foreign ministry spokesman Arindam Bagchi tweeted photos on Tuesday of the first shipment of medical aid India received from Britain. It included 100 ventilators and 95 oxygen concentrators.

Other nations like the US, Germany, Israel, France and Pakistan have also promised medical aid to India.

The countries have said they will supply oxygen, diagnostic tests, treatments, ventilators and protective gear to help India at the time of crisis which World Health Organisation’s chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus on Monday called “beyond heartbreaking.”


The surge, spurred by insidious new variants of coronavirus, has undermined the Indian government’s premature claims of victory over the pandemic. The country of nearly 1.4 billion people is facing a chronic shortage of space on its intensive care wards.

Hospitals are experiencing oxygen shortages and many people are being forced to turn to makeshift facilities for mass burials and cremations as the country’s funeral services have become overwhelmed.





Health workers and relatives carry the body of a COVID-19 victim for cremation in Jammu, India. (AP) 


Meanwhile, in a bid to tackle the shortage of beds, Indian authorities are turning to train carriages, which have been converted into isolation wards. India has also started airlifting oxygen tankers to states in need. Special trains with oxygen supplies are also running in the country.

The White House was moving to share raw materials for the production of the AstraZeneca vaccine with India by diverting some US orders to the vaccine manufacturer Serum Institute of India.

White House COVID-19 coordinator Jeff Zients told The Associated Press that the Biden administration was working to satisfy other “key requests” from the Indian government, namely for personal protective equipment, tests, therapeutics and supplies of oxygen and respiratory assistance devices.

Epidemiologists from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention were also expected to soon travel to India to assist with its virus response.









India records 320,000 coronavirus cases as foreign help arrives







www.9news.com.au


----------



## vi-va

China and Pakistan have extended Olive Branch, offered help.
QUAD are watching only, not even lip service.

Actually not only QUAD, but the whole West laugh at India, which saved their government legitimacy. The West used India pandemic mismanagement to justify their own mishandling.

Politics is damn interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

WOW huge fall in new cases and big increase in recoveries : 

27Apr-3.23 L 26Apr-3.53 L 25Apr-3.49

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uncensored

vi-va said:


> China and Pakistan have extended Olive Branch, offered help.
> QUAD are watching only, not even lip service.
> 
> Actually not only QUAD, but the whole West laugh at India, which saved their government legitimacy. The West used India pandemic mismanagement to justify their own mishandling.
> 
> Politics is damn interesting.



Don't worry Japan, Australia, UK, France, US, Germany etc have offered help go back to reading your Global Times.


----------



## vi-va

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> WOW huge fall in new cases and big increase in recoveries :
> 
> 27Apr-3.23 L 26Apr-3.53 L 25Apr-3.49


*Jai Hind*
*Jai Jai Modi Ji Thari*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> WOW huge fall in new cases and big increase in recoveries :
> 
> 27Apr-3.23 L 26Apr-3.53 L 25Apr-3.49


finally some relief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

1) 44+ new oxygen plants by the end of May. 8 more by the end of April (Next 4 days)
2) New Oxygen trucks from Bangkok (to arrive tomorrow using IAF)
3) immediate basis 1200+ ICU beds (by 10th May) 2000+ additional beds in total


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Imran Khan said:


> finally some relief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uncensored

*The Pacific country had largely dodged community transmission before a cluster emerged this month centred on a quarantine facility in Nadi, the city that is home to Fiji's international airport.*





Security officers checking cars along a road in Suva after the Fijian capital entered a 14-day lockdown. 

*Suva: *
A Covid-19 outbreak that forced Fiji's capital into lockdown after the island nation avoided transmission for a year was confirmed as the Indian variant Tuesday, with health officials saying they feared a "tsunami" of cases.

The Pacific country had largely dodged community transmission before a cluster emerged this month centred on a quarantine facility in Nadi, the city that is home to Fiji's international airport.

The permanent secretary for health and medical services, James Fong, said six new cases had emerged in quarantine facilities on Tuesday and events in India showed the threat posed by the strain could not be underestimated.

"We cannot let that nightmare happen in Fiji," he said in a televised address.

"We still have time to stop it happening but a single misstep will bring about the same Covid tsunami that our friends in India, Brazil, South Africa, the United Kingdom and the United States are enduring."

Fiji has largely contained the virus through strict isolation measures and border controls, recording 109 cases and just two deaths in a population of 930,000.

There are currently 42 active cases, 18 of them detected at the border and 24 locally transmitted.

The cluster began when a soldier contracted the virus at a quarantine facility and transmitted it to his wife, who then exposed up to 500 people at a funeral.

Fong said there was evidence that soldiers who had returned from overseas deployments had broken quarantine rules by mixing with each other when they should have been in isolation.

"This is unacceptable," he said, adding that the military was investigating what had happened.

The capital Suva is in lockdown, along with Nadi and Lautoka, Fiji's second largest city.

Authorities on Tuesday banned inter-island travel, while national carrier Fiji Airways has suspended all international and domestic passenger flights.

The emergence of community transmission is a blow for Fiji's hopes of opening quarantine-free travel bubbles with Australia and New Zealand, both major sources of international tourists before the pandemic. 









Fiji Fears "Covid Tsunami" After Outbreak Found To Be Indian Variant


A Covid-19 outbreak that forced Fiji's capital into lockdown after the island nation avoided transmission for a year was confirmed as the Indian variant Tuesday, with health officials saying they feared a "tsunami" of cases.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## Imran Khan

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


>


she is our leader and public relations officer from today

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Imran Khan said:


> she is our leader and public relations officer from today


Alcohol could be one reason for more deaths in India.

One reason US deaths are so high, with plus five hundred thousand died.

With processed food, and GM, genetically modified, almost all the staple daily use fruits, veggies, flour to lentils.

And the use of pork.


----------



## Imran Khan

N.Siddiqui said:


> Alcohol could be one reason for more deaths in India.
> 
> One reason US deaths are so high, with plus five hundred thousand died.
> 
> With processed food, and GM, genetically modified, almost all the staple daily use fruits, veggies, flour to lentils.
> 
> And the use of pork.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Uncensored said:


> Don't worry Japan, Australia, UK, France, US, Germany etc have offered help go back to reading your Global Times.



Vanguard One’s double account is Uncensored.


----------



## Bossman

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> WOW huge fall in new cases and big increase in recoveries :
> 
> 27Apr-3.23 L 26Apr-3.53 L 25Apr-3.49


These numbers are meaningless. It is s possible to fudge the numbers of the infected but not possible to hide the dead as they have to be cremated or buried. The cremation grounds are telling an entirely different story.


----------



## StraightEdge

Numbers are highly under-reported. Specially deaths are not being reported properly, specially in Delhi, UP, Gujrat, MP etc., The south states are doing little better in terms of testing and reporting. 
An example of Kanpur - 3 official corona related deaths, whereas 476 bodies were burnt, also some may have been cremated. 
Kanpur: DM Says - 3 Deaths From Corona, Newspaper Claims- 476 Dead Bodies Burnt | Jagran Times
Rana Ayyub on Twitter: "Photo journalist Arun Sharma shared this video from Kanpur. 476 funerals in one day at the Kanpur crematorium https://t.co/CKyZBjw3fE" / Twitter


----------



## vishwambhar

Daghalodi said:


> Sorry to hear about this.
> 
> I hope and pray your Family is Safe.



Thanks for your prayers my friend.... We really need it....


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

UKBengali said:


> Overall positive case numbers for India as a whole have come down by more than 10% in the last day.
> 
> Hopefully India has turned the tide and all the best. Plenty of countries are sending supplies to India to help and so India is not alone.



Nope. This will continue increasing for 2 more weeks. 1500 new beds and 44 new oxygen plants (8 in the next 4 days) are being buit. This s what will finally have an effect.


----------



## Bossman

is there even a limit to their stupidity? This is as of yesterday. First he makes a stupid and heartless remark, which shows he is totally out of touch with reality. Secondly he is inaugurating a blood transfusion drive for the benefit of Covid patients. When was the last time blood transfusion was used to treat Covid19?









Harsh Vardhan: India better prepared this year to beat Covid-19 compared to 2020 | India News - Times of India


India News: He made while inaugurating a series of blood donation camps at 13 locations in Chandigarh, Punjab, Haryana and Himachal Pradesh through a webinar in t




toi.in

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## vi-va

lightoftruth said:


> That's cute,
> 
> Wondering what will happen in Pakistan in 2 months ......
> 
> do you have dollars to lose ?
> 
> or vaccines to produce ?
> 
> Pathetic people..
> 
> 
> Why we need to take care ?
> 
> because you can't stop eating bats !
> 
> stop eating bats !
> 
> Your country should be internationally sued.
> 
> what a shameless country !


Cow urine can fix mental issue, take care.


----------



## vi-va

‘We are on the path of success’: Health Minister on fight against Covid-19


Union Health Minister Dr Harsh Vardhan, on Sunday, said that the rate of growth of new Covid-19 cases has been steadying for a while, and the recovery rate is improving. He also added that India is “o




www.thehindubusinessline.com













India In "Endgame Of Pandemic", Says Health Minister


India is in the "endgame of the novel coronavirus pandemic" and to succeed at this stage, Union Health Minister Harsh Vardhan on Sunday said, politics should be kept out the COVID-19 vaccination drive.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## kuge

vishwambhar said:


> Situation in Mumbai is bad.... Myself me my mom and younger brother diagnosed as covid positive today.... I was running mild fever since last 4-5 days but I ignored and kept doing office work from home also used to go out to buy vegetables and fruits some time....when I lost my taste we immediately did covid and for faster report antigen test and we are positive.... Situation is really bad in city.... I pray everything normslizes at the earliest....


sorry to hear that ...did your family get medical attention?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## kuge

StraightEdge said:


> It's still going on - I literally have no explanation for these idiots. If Pak continues with same attitude as India, you will have bad a situation like us. It's high time Pak learns from our mistakes.
> 
> The Times Of India on Twitter: "Uttarakhand: People take holy dip in river Ganga in Haridwar on Chitra Purnima today. The last 'shahi snan' of #KumbhMela2021 is taking place today. (ANI) https://t.co/6T1q49xdFj" / Twitter


when will the religious festival end?


----------



## lightoftruth

vi-va said:


> Cow urine can fix mental issue, take care.


Should we export it to China so that you can stop eating bats ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## TNT

Look at this stupid moron, cant provide oxygen to indians dying on streets and talking of "saving the world". It this arrogance and fake bravado that have devastated indians and yet they learn nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Fascinating. After such a sick culling we still find some higher ups in Hindustan that are playing nationalistic politics. What a sick people this country has.


----------



## Tank131

In the US all they are talking about is the crisis in India... This guy is crazy.


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Bossman said:


> is there even a limit to their stupidity? This is as of yesterday. First he makes a stupid and heartless remark, which shows he is totally out of touch with reality. Secondly he is inaugurating a blood transfusion drive for the benefit of Covid patients. When was the last time blood transfusion was used to treat Covid19?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh Vardhan: India better prepared this year to beat Covid-19 compared to 2020 | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: He made while inaugurating a series of blood donation camps at 13 locations in Chandigarh, Punjab, Haryana and Himachal Pradesh through a webinar in t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toi.in



he was not stupid enough to let loose corona virus on the world in Wuhan and try to hide it.


----------



## Type59

Ghost Hobbit said:


> he was not stupid enough to let loose corona virus on the world in Wuhan and try to hide it.



If china released it, why has India allowed it to thrive? Trump, Bolsonaro and Modi have same mindset, money over human life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vishwambhar

kuge said:


> sorry to hear that ...did your family get medical attention?



Yes dear.... We have started taking medicines from yesterday....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

lightoftruth said:


> Wondering what will happen in Pakistan in 2 months ......



Since you are so good in looking into future I wonder why you failed to see the disaster that India is facing today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Ghost Hobbit said:


> he was not stupid enough to let loose corona virus on the world in Wuhan and try to hide it.


So you are still supporting him? BTW what you said is called deflection and makes you look even stupider than your Health Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Can't believe this guy actually give this statement while record deaths are being reported in India

Shameless

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Delusional behaviour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Is there even a central command and control in India over the Pandemic. The government and the media doesn’t seem to have any idea what’s going on. I am not blowing the trumpet for Pakistan as the jury is still out but when I listen to Pakistani officials both civilians and military they seem have a good situational awareness of what’s going on I.e. number of infected, hospital beds, ventilators, Oxygen usage and availability etc. Collection of real time data, projections and analysis to support decisioning is key to winning this battle against Covid 19. The data on the fingertips of General Babar from ISPR was impressive and had no BS.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Kumbh mela gathering of above 30 lacs and election rallies in West Bengal was part of that much better preparation.

Maybe he was alluding to coronavirus preparation.


----------



## SMC

lightoftruth said:


> Wondering what will happen in Pakistan in 2 months



You guys are such shameless and sick people. When terrorist attacks were common occurrence in Pakistan you guys used to talk about how the attacks were karma for Pakistan. You guys even went as far as calling all 97 people in the PIA plane crash in Karachi terrorists.

And now you are hoping Pakistan sees similar or worse fate compared to what India has seen. What happened to the karma again?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suriya

*85-year-old COVID-positive RSS Swayamsevak gave up his bed and life so another person can live*

We have seen time and monetary sacrifices being made to give someone a better life, however, sacrificing one's own life to ensure a long life for the other is surely an act not many can fathom.


27 April, 2021
OpIndia Staff




RSS swayamsevak Narayan Dabhadkar, who gave up his COVID-bed for another patient so that person could live (image courtesy @shefvaidya on Twitter)



*As the pandemic has wreaked havoc in the lives of many, stories of kindness, selflessness and sacrifice act as a ray of hope in such dark times. 

In one such incident, an RSS sevika, Shivani Wakhare, shared the story of the ultimate sacrifice made by the 85-year-old RSS worker Narayan Dabhadkar from Nagpur.
The incident was then shared by a swayamsevak Rahul Kaushik on Twitter attaching the images of the original post. *

The incident originally narrated in Marathi on Facebook reads, Narayan Dabhadkar an RSS worker who spent his entire life serving the society contracted covid amid the second wave of the pandemic. As his SPO2 levels dropped, his daughter frantically tried to get him a hospital bed in the city.



Facebook post narrating the incident

*After umpteen attempts, she managed to reserve a bed for him at the Indira Gandhi hospital. Dabhadkar kaka, as he was fondly known as, started getting breathless while he was being taken to the hospital by his grandson-in-law, Wakhare wrote. As the two waited for the hospital formalities to be completed, Dabhadkar kaka saw a woman in her 40’s along with her children crying and begging the hospital authorities for a bed to admit her husband who was in a critical condition.
Without giving a second thought, Dabhadkar kaka calmly informed the medical team tending to him that his bed should be offered to the lady’s husband. He said, “I am 85 now, have lived my life, you should offer the bed to this man instead, his children need him.”*




Facebook post narrating the incident

He then made his grandson-in-law call his daughter to apprise her of the decision. Perplexed on hearing his decision, she hesitantly agreed with him after a while. Dabhadkar kaka immediately signed a consent form saying he was forfeiting his bed for the young man and asked his grandson-in-law to take him back home.
After battling the virus bravely for the next three days, he left for his heavenly abode.

We have seen time and monetary sacrifices being made to give someone a better life, however, sacrificing one’s own life to ensure a long life for the other is surely an act not many can fathom.
With this let us also take a moment to thank our frontline workers, medical staff and individuals who have been serving society selflessly and tirelessly as the nation battles the pandemic.









COVID positive RSS Swayamsevak sacrificed his life so that another person can live


The 85-year-old swayamsevak's daughter struggled to find a hospital bed for him as his condition got critical, however suggesting that he has lived his life, he gave his bed to a 40 something young man. | OpIndia News




www.opindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Bossman said:


> So you are still supporting him? BTW what said is called deflection and makes you look even stupider than your Health Minister.



Indian PM doesn't need approval of UK, it is between himself and the people to decide what to do next. You go lick your white masters' boots.


----------



## Areesh

Mighty be the only time this organization saved someone's life

Still good to start from somewhere


----------



## Trango Towers

Propaganda....all words of RSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Suriya said:


> *85-year-old COVID-positive RSS Swayamsevak gave up his bed and life so another person can live*
> 
> We have seen time and monetary sacrifices being made to give someone a better life, however, sacrificing one's own life to ensure a long life for the other is surely an act not many can fathom.
> 
> 
> 27 April, 2021
> OpIndia Staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSS swayamsevak Narayan Dabhadkar, who gave up his COVID-bed for another patient so that person could live (image courtesy @shefvaidya on Twitter)
> 
> 
> 
> *As the pandemic has wreaked havoc in the lives of many, stories of kindness, selflessness and sacrifice act as a ray of hope in such dark times.
> 
> In one such incident, an RSS sevika, Shivani Wakhare, shared the story of the ultimate sacrifice made by the 85-year-old RSS worker Narayan Dabhadkar from Nagpur.
> The incident was then shared by a swayamsevak Rahul Kaushik on Twitter attaching the images of the original post. *
> 
> The incident originally narrated in Marathi on Facebook reads, Narayan Dabhadkar an RSS worker who spent his entire life serving the society contracted covid amid the second wave of the pandemic. As his SPO2 levels dropped, his daughter frantically tried to get him a hospital bed in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook post narrating the incident
> 
> *After umpteen attempts, she managed to reserve a bed for him at the Indira Gandhi hospital. Dabhadkar kaka, as he was fondly known as, started getting breathless while he was being taken to the hospital by his grandson-in-law, Wakhare wrote. As the two waited for the hospital formalities to be completed, Dabhadkar kaka saw a woman in her 40’s along with her children crying and begging the hospital authorities for a bed to admit her husband who was in a critical condition.
> Without giving a second thought, Dabhadkar kaka calmly informed the medical team tending to him that his bed should be offered to the lady’s husband. He said, “I am 85 now, have lived my life, you should offer the bed to this man instead, his children need him.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook post narrating the incident
> 
> He then made his grandson-in-law call his daughter to apprise her of the decision. Perplexed on hearing his decision, she hesitantly agreed with him after a while. Dabhadkar kaka immediately signed a consent form saying he was forfeiting his bed for the young man and asked his grandson-in-law to take him back home.
> After battling the virus bravely for the next three days, he left for his heavenly abode.
> 
> We have seen time and monetary sacrifices being made to give someone a better life, however, sacrificing one’s own life to ensure a long life for the other is surely an act not many can fathom.
> With this let us also take a moment to thank our frontline workers, medical staff and individuals who have been serving society selflessly and tirelessly as the nation battles the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID positive RSS Swayamsevak sacrificed his life so that another person can live
> 
> 
> The 85-year-old swayamsevak's daughter struggled to find a hospital bed for him as his condition got critical, however suggesting that he has lived his life, he gave his bed to a 40 something young man. | OpIndia News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.opindia.com


100% paid story, Now BJP / RSS needs story to remain in power.....WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dual Wielder

There were also some NAZIS who saved Jews, doesn't mean we should now start glorifying fascist RSS scum..









The tip-off from a Nazi that saved my grandparents


A Jewish tailor was advised to flee Denmark in 1943 by a German client. But why would this leading Nazi defy Hitler?



www.bbc.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Maarkhoor said:


> 100% paid story, Now BJP / RSS needs story to remain in power.....WTF


Rss need to do this because the media is turning Muslim positive. Pakistan also outsmarted these goons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386616247895330816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386551337731563522

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386558499073581066

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385546236506251269

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Suriya said:


> *85-year-old COVID-positive RSS Swayamsevak gave up his bed and life so another person can live*
> 
> We have seen time and monetary sacrifices being made to give someone a better life, however, sacrificing one's own life to ensure a long life for the other is surely an act not many can fathom.
> 
> 
> 27 April, 2021
> OpIndia Staff
> 
> 
> 
> RSS swayamsevak Narayan Dabhadkar, who gave up his COVID-bed for another patient so that person could live (image courtesy @shefvaidya on Twitter)
> 
> 
> 
> *As the pandemic has wreaked havoc in the lives of many, stories of kindness, selflessness and sacrifice act as a ray of hope in such dark times.
> 
> In one such incident, an RSS sevika, Shivani Wakhare, shared the story of the ultimate sacrifice made by the 85-year-old RSS worker Narayan Dabhadkar from Nagpur.
> The incident was then shared by a swayamsevak Rahul Kaushik on Twitter attaching the images of the original post. *
> 
> The incident originally narrated in Marathi on Facebook reads, Narayan Dabhadkar an RSS worker who spent his entire life serving the society contracted covid amid the second wave of the pandemic. As his SPO2 levels dropped, his daughter frantically tried to get him a hospital bed in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook post narrating the incident
> 
> *After umpteen attempts, she managed to reserve a bed for him at the Indira Gandhi hospital. Dabhadkar kaka, as he was fondly known as, started getting breathless while he was being taken to the hospital by his grandson-in-law, Wakhare wrote. As the two waited for the hospital formalities to be completed, Dabhadkar kaka saw a woman in her 40’s along with her children crying and begging the hospital authorities for a bed to admit her husband who was in a critical condition.
> Without giving a second thought, Dabhadkar kaka calmly informed the medical team tending to him that his bed should be offered to the lady’s husband. He said, “I am 85 now, have lived my life, you should offer the bed to this man instead, his children need him.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook post narrating the incident
> 
> He then made his grandson-in-law call his daughter to apprise her of the decision. Perplexed on hearing his decision, she hesitantly agreed with him after a while. Dabhadkar kaka immediately signed a consent form saying he was forfeiting his bed for the young man and asked his grandson-in-law to take him back home.
> After battling the virus bravely for the next three days, he left for his heavenly abode.
> 
> We have seen time and monetary sacrifices being made to give someone a better life, however, sacrificing one’s own life to ensure a long life for the other is surely an act not many can fathom.
> With this let us also take a moment to thank our frontline workers, medical staff and individuals who have been serving society selflessly and tirelessly as the nation battles the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID positive RSS Swayamsevak sacrificed his life so that another person can live
> 
> 
> The 85-year-old swayamsevak's daughter struggled to find a hospital bed for him as his condition got critical, however suggesting that he has lived his life, he gave his bed to a 40 something young man. | OpIndia News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.opindia.com



Made up story to gain some sympathy. He was already dead when the spot became available.


----------



## Suriya

Areesh said:


> Mighty be the only time this organization saved someone's life
> 
> Still good to start from somewhere


Obviously u don't know about RSS. 

They are among the first responders doing relief in every calamity in India.

*In action in recent covid surge*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386558499073581066

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386649102503407622
*They have opened a 6000 bed Covid care center in Indore, MP*







Myth_buster_1 said:


> Made up story to gain some sympathy. He was already dead when the spot became available.


RSS is very popular among Hindus all kinds of political views including congress party. They don't need to gain sympathy.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Situation in India is harrowing - Tye


IPL cricketer Andrew Tye says the coronavirus situation in India is "harrowing", and he is relieved to have flown home.




www.bbc.co.uk





Indian Premier League cricketer Andrew Tye has said the coronavirus situation in India is "harrowing", and he is relieved to have flown home.

The 34-year-old left early on Sunday to return to Australia as India struggles with a surge in cases.
Tye said he felt "well looked after" inside the IPL's bio-secure bubble.

But, speaking to Stumped, he added: "You're almost cut off, it's weird. I found in a way that I sort of lost touch with the outside world."

The IPL - the world's richest Twenty20 league - has faced calls for a suspension over the Covid-19 crisis.

There have been more than 300,000 cases and 2,000 deaths in India in the past 24 hours.

Crematoriums in the capital Delhi have been forced to build makeshift funeral pyres, as the city runs out of space to cremate its dead.

Since Tye - plus compatriots Adam Zampa and Kane Richardson - flew home, the Australian government has suspended flights from India.Australians Pat Cummins, Steve Smith, David Warner, Chris Lynn and Ricky Ponting remain in the country, where more than a million Covid-19 cases have been recorded in just a few days.

Tye, whose IPL franchise the Rajasthan Royals helped him on to a flight home, will now have to quarantine in Perth."Inside the bubble it's incredibly safe and we are very well looked after," he said.

"It's just the craziness of what's going on outside of it, we get incredibly well sheltered from, that's a bit harrowing.

"You can drive through the streets and not see any of it but then you look on the news and you see what's happening and it's just stark in comparison to what they are actually saying."

Cricketers won't be prioritised for flights - Australian PM




Australia batsman Chris Lynn has played one game for Mumbai Indians in IPL 2021
The league format of the tournament ends on 23 May before the play-offs and the final, which is on 30 May.

Flights from India to Australia have been suspended until at least 15 May and Australia's Prime Minister Scott Morrison says cricketers who are competing in the IPL will not be prioritised for a return home.

"They're under their own resources and they'll be using those resources to, I'm sure, see them return to Australia," he said.

India's cricket board has told players it will do "everything" to ensure their safe return home after the tournament.

"Rest assured that the tournament isn't over for BCCI till each one of you has reached your home, safe and sound," they said.

Mumbai Indians batsman Lynn said he had asked Cricket Australia to arrange a charter flight back home for Australia's players at the end of the IPL after the governing body had contacted players about their health and travel plans.

"I texted back that, as Cricket Australia make 10% of every IPL contract, was there a chance we could spend that money this year on a charter flight once the tournament is over?" Lynn told News Corp.

"We are not asking for shortcuts and we signed up knowing the risks. But it would be great to get home as soon as the event is over."

England limited-overs captain Eoin Morgan, who is skipper of Kolkata Knight Riders, says the tournament should continue as long as it does not hamper the efforts to combat Covid-19.

New Zealand also has a number of players taking part in the IPL, including Kane Williamson, Trent Boult, Kyle Jamieson and Mitchell Santner.

"There's no doubt they're certainly anxious about what's happening in India and what they're witnessing," said New Zealand Cricket Players Association chief executive Heath Mills.

"But they feel well looked-after by their IPL franchises and safe in their bubbles."

..........strange isn't it? The additional medical and testing resources that go into making sure Andrew Tye and his buddies were so well looked after in the bubble while conditions just outside the bubble were so "harrowing" could in all probability have saved the lives of poor locals, yet the cricketers, the BCCI and cricket sponsors and TV networks all have their priorities. 

Perhaps the guilt was too much for Tye and he finally saw sense.


----------



## beijingwalker

Doctors of a leading hospital in South Delhi was attacked by family members of a Covid patient after the patient died in the emergency ward as ICU beds were not available. The incident took place at Apollo Hospital in Sarita Vihar, South Delhi on Tuesday (April 27) morning. Several people were injured in the incident that was caught on camera.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Vapnope

This is a south asian thing unfortunately where the communication gap between doctors and patients exist. I believe this would remain a third world problem.


----------



## beijingwalker

*Nurse Slapped Doctor Under Stress in Rampur, Uttar Pradesh | COVID 19 Updates *







Vapnope said:


> This is a south asian thing unfortunately where the communication gap between doctors and patients exist. I believe this would remain a third world problem.


It happens everywhere, it's a problem in China too, I guess US is the same, the sudden surge of such incidents in India is the result of the mounting pressure from Covid, I guess.


----------



## Ali_Baba

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> WOW huge fall in new cases and big increase in recoveries :
> 
> 27Apr-3.23 L 26Apr-3.53 L 25Apr-3.49



You only have to look at the situation in the hospitals etc to know these numbers are 7x lower than they should be...


----------



## lightoftruth

SMC said:


> You guys are such shameless and sick people. When terrorist attacks were common occurrence in Pakistan you guys used to talk about how the attacks were karma for Pakistan. You guys even went as far as calling all 97 people in the PIA plane crash in Karachi terrorists.
> 
> And now you are hoping Pakistan sees similar or worse fate compared to what India has seen. What happened to the karma again?


You seem angry ,use this energy for something useful like protecting your country from the virus.

its not gloating of any kind ,just a caution.


----------



## Valar.

They just got 363K new cases today.


----------



## Suriya

*NYPost uses old image to claim people are dying on streets from COVID-19 in India, replaces it with funeral pyre after being called out: Details*

The scribes at the New York Post are so woefully incompetent that when their lies about the misleading image were called out, it did not occur to them that they also need to change the headline of the article.


27 April, 2021
OpIndia Staff




NY Post used an old image from May 2020 to allege people in India are dying on the streets unattended due to the COVID-19 outbreak(Source:nypost.com)


As India continues to reel under the ferocious second wave of the coronavirus outbreak, the foreign media outlets have gone into overdrive feasting on the dead and projecting a grim picture of the tragedy. From obsessing over the funeral pyres to spreading fake news, foreign media outlets seemed to have junked the vestiges of journalistic ethics and integrity in their coverage of the COVID-19 outbreak in India.
Recently, the New York Post used a misleading image in an article published on its website about the COVID-19 crisis in India. The article titled “COVID-19 surge ‘swallowing’ people in India, the footage shows people dead in streets” used a featured image in which a woman was seen lying unconscious on the road, with another woman, presumably her daughter trying to wake her up.


Source: NY Post

However, the image is not from the ongoing COVID-19 outbreak in the country. The image is from a video clip shot during the gas leak incident in Visakhapatnam which took place in May 2020. The incident referred to as the Vizag gas leak, took place on 7 May 2020 at the LG Polymers chemical plant in the R.R Venkatapuram village. The resulting vapour cloud spread over a radius of 3 KM, causing breathing problems to people in the nearby villages.


Source: Twitter

The featured image of an article posted by the NY Post was the gas leak incident and not from the ongoing COVID-19 outbreak as the headlines suggested. When users slammed the media outlet that the feature image is misleading and old, the NY Post quickly changed the image. However, the title of the article still remained the same.

There are no images in the entire article to substantiate its claim that people were dying on the streets in India and were left unattended. Perhaps, the scribes at the New York Post are so woefully incompetent that when their lies about the misleading image were called out, it did not occur to them that they also need to change the headline of the article.


Source: New York Post



Over the last few days, India has seen an abnormal surge in the COVID-19 cases across the country. Hospitals are running at overcapacity, oxygen supplies are limited, and there is a shortage of beds and crucial drugs such as Remdesivir. However, the Indian government, in collaboration with the industrialists, state governments and foreign countries, are working on a war footing to address these inadequacies.

India is in the midst of a raging coronavirus outbreak. There is no denying the fact. But the crisis is nowhere as grim as the foreign media outlets are exaggerating it to be. For a long time now, global media organisations have a habit of understating India’s stellar achievements and overstating the problems bedevilling it.
The COVID-19 outbreak has revealed how, in their bid to show India in a bad light, the western media outlets have no qualms in using misleading old images and footages and paint a picture of doom and gloom.

*Western Media outlets’ morbid obsession of linking COVID-19 outbreak with funeral pyres*

The COVID-19 pandemic has also disclosed the western media’s unhealthy fetish of linking India’s COVID-19 outbreak with funeral pyres. Several media organisations, be it Washington Post or Reuters, posted pictures of funeral pyres from various places in India to highlight the severity of the pandemic. One of the Washington Post journalists even described a cremation ground’s vertical shot as “stunning”.

Where there are deaths, there are obviously going to be funeral pyres. When the pandemic took its devastating toll on the US, Italy, Brazil and other western countries, there were hardly any media organisations that symbolised the outbreak with the images of burial grounds.
This indignity of linking the COVID-19 outbreak with funeral pyres is reserved only for Indians, and it smacks of the west’s envy of India, which was remarkably successful in staving off the initial COVID-19 outbreak when the developed and richer countries of the world were finding it incredibly difficult to control it.


----------



## hussain0216

Your right India is a paradise, nothing is happening


----------



## Suriya

> *The incident referred to as the Vizag gas leak, took place on 7 May 2020 at the LG Polymers chemical plant in the R.R Venkatapuram village*


 * Video clips of this incidents are making around as Indian Covid deaths on this forum too.*


----------



## That Guy

There are actual videos and pictures of scores of dead bodies due to covid, don't know why they'd resort to this. Then again, its the new York post, which I'm pretty sure has a pretty bad reputation, even within New York.


----------



## Titanium100

People are dying on the streets tho


----------



## dbc

Vapnope said:


> This is a south asian thing unfortunately where the communication gap between doctors and patients exist. I believe this would remain a third world problem.



It’s not just South Asia, I’ve seen the same happen in China, the US and other places. In February 2020, there were many incidents of violence against medical personnel in Wuhan and later New York.

@beijingwalker has forgotten what his own country went through last year Or I guess he wants to take pleasure in other peoples misery.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Vapnope

"THIS IS FAKE NEWS" was expected. Modi has a success in media.


----------



## Suriya

hussain0216 said:


> Your right India is a paradise, nothing is happening





Vapnope said:


> "THIS IS FAKE NEWS" was expected. Modi has a success in media.



*Listen up, Covid 2nd wave is ferocious.

UK death toll doubled in three months.
US death toll doubled in three months.
Brazil death toll tripled in three months.*


----------



## Vapnope

Suriya said:


> *Listen up, Covid 2nd wave is ferocious.
> 
> UK death toll doubled in three months.
> US death toll doubled in three months.
> Brazil death toll tripled in three months.*


Probably correct. And we are not making fun of them either. More and more people have pointed towards mismanagement of the covid and that's about it however some Indians are concerned that it is putting India in bad light.


----------



## Qmjd

Vapnope said:


> This is a south asian thing unfortunately where the communication gap between doctors and patients exist. I believe this would remain a third world problem.


Joke of year in covid situation


----------



## Bossman

Why are Indians wasting their time and effort spreading propaganda about RSS on a Pakistani defense forum? Even if all RSS members become saints, they will never get any respect from Pakistanis.


Suriya said:


> *They have opened a 6000 bed Covid care center in Indore, MP*
> 
> View attachment 738006



it is a fake virtual rendering. It does not exist.


----------



## Daghalodi

Absolute Nonsense.

Must be fake Propaganda by Nikar Gang.


----------



## maverick1977

Suriya said:


> *85-year-old COVID-positive RSS Swayamsevak gave up his bed and life so another person can live*
> 
> We have seen time and monetary sacrifices being made to give someone a better life, however, sacrificing one's own life to ensure a long life for the other is surely an act not many can fathom.
> 
> 
> 27 April, 2021
> OpIndia Staff
> 
> 
> 
> RSS swayamsevak Narayan Dabhadkar, who gave up his COVID-bed for another patient so that person could live (image courtesy @shefvaidya on Twitter)
> 
> 
> 
> *As the pandemic has wreaked havoc in the lives of many, stories of kindness, selflessness and sacrifice act as a ray of hope in such dark times.
> 
> In one such incident, an RSS sevika, Shivani Wakhare, shared the story of the ultimate sacrifice made by the 85-year-old RSS worker Narayan Dabhadkar from Nagpur.
> The incident was then shared by a swayamsevak Rahul Kaushik on Twitter attaching the images of the original post. *
> 
> The incident originally narrated in Marathi on Facebook reads, Narayan Dabhadkar an RSS worker who spent his entire life serving the society contracted covid amid the second wave of the pandemic. As his SPO2 levels dropped, his daughter frantically tried to get him a hospital bed in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook post narrating the incident
> 
> *After umpteen attempts, she managed to reserve a bed for him at the Indira Gandhi hospital. Dabhadkar kaka, as he was fondly known as, started getting breathless while he was being taken to the hospital by his grandson-in-law, Wakhare wrote. As the two waited for the hospital formalities to be completed, Dabhadkar kaka saw a woman in her 40’s along with her children crying and begging the hospital authorities for a bed to admit her husband who was in a critical condition.
> Without giving a second thought, Dabhadkar kaka calmly informed the medical team tending to him that his bed should be offered to the lady’s husband. He said, “I am 85 now, have lived my life, you should offer the bed to this man instead, his children need him.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook post narrating the incident
> 
> He then made his grandson-in-law call his daughter to apprise her of the decision. Perplexed on hearing his decision, she hesitantly agreed with him after a while. Dabhadkar kaka immediately signed a consent form saying he was forfeiting his bed for the young man and asked his grandson-in-law to take him back home.
> After battling the virus bravely for the next three days, he left for his heavenly abode.
> 
> We have seen time and monetary sacrifices being made to give someone a better life, however, sacrificing one’s own life to ensure a long life for the other is surely an act not many can fathom.
> With this let us also take a moment to thank our frontline workers, medical staff and individuals who have been serving society selflessly and tirelessly as the nation battles the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID positive RSS Swayamsevak sacrificed his life so that another person can live
> 
> 
> The 85-year-old swayamsevak's daughter struggled to find a hospital bed for him as his condition got critical, however suggesting that he has lived his life, he gave his bed to a 40 something young man. | OpIndia News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.opindia.com


There is nothing pure when the charter of an organization is based on racism.


----------



## Bossman

Ghost Hobbit said:


> Indian PM doesn't need approval of UK, it is between himself and the people to decide what to do next. You go lick your white masters' boots.


I think I touched a raw nerve. Remind which white master? Those in the QUAD or those who India is pleading for aid or those who are refusing to share vaccines. Must be the ones whose bust was being prayed to in India but unfortunately lost the election.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Suriya said:


> Obviously u don't know about RSS.
> 
> They are among the first responders doing relief in every calamity in India.
> 
> *In action in recent covid surge*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386558499073581066
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386649102503407622
> *They have opened a 6000 bed Covid care center in Indore, MP*
> 
> View attachment 738006
> 
> 
> RSS is very popular among Hindus all kinds of political views including congress party. They don't need to gain sympathy.



You do know Indian population is over billion and these handful boys scout uniform wearing lunatic uncles play less then 1% role of what is required at the moment.


----------



## Ali_Baba

India Covid: Doctor attacked as health system collapses


Dr Siddhant Totla, 25, was punched, kicked and beaten with a pipe at a hospital near the city of Pune last week by relatives who were furious that he failed to save a 65-year-old Covid victim.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Suriya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385463046181507074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386937273338400768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386954788852563968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386692821223034885

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385651492800012288


----------



## Suriya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386910609367724033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386861885148975107

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386580174934663168


----------



## Maarkhoor

Suriya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386910609367724033
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386861885148975107
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386580174934663168


Total disaster still praying for non rabid Indians....not laughing but people like you so much rabid must die without oxygen with bowl full of Cow cola as a last drink.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Suriya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386910609367724033
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386861885148975107
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386580174934663168


Lols another propaganda video Delhi a city of million and you wanted to fool whole world with videos of 4 to five tankers.....even retard laugh on you people.


Suriya said:


> View attachment 738030


Source of you data? must be from your @ss where sun neverr shines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Suriya said:


> View attachment 738030


nice graphic...but still we dropped the ball by holding elections and Kumbha Mela


----------



## Trango Towers

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386616247895330816
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386551337731563522
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386558499073581066
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385546236506251269


Ward cleaning with cow urine doesn't reduce infections


----------



## Suriya

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> nice graphic...but still we dropped the ball by holding elections and Kumbha Mela


No, North India is facing the brunt of UK B117 variant brought in most likely during farmer agition in December and January.
'
Maharastra is facing it's own mutant variant since February end, so none of these related to elections and Kumbha Mela.


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Suriya said:


> No, North India is facing the brunt of UK B117 variant brought in most likely during farmer agition in December and January.
> '
> Maharastra is facing it's own mutant variant since February end, so none of these related to elections and Kumbha Mela.



Kumbh returnees went to their own state and spreading there...West bengal infections up by 1500 percent...



Maarkhoor said:


> Total disaster still praying for non rabid Indians....not laughing but people like you so much rabid must die without oxygen with bowl full of Cow cola as a last drink.



curb your hate.....Nobody should get or die of corona....this pandemic is dissolving families into nonexistence


----------



## SMC

lightoftruth said:


> You seem angry ,use this energy for something useful like protecting your country from the virus.
> 
> its not gloating of any kind ,just a caution.


Lmao, by your logic you should use your energy to protect your country from the virus or separatists.


----------



## PakSword

This is scary!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

PakSword said:


> View attachment 738033
> 
> View attachment 738032
> 
> 
> This is scary!


It’s very under reported. Like by a factor of tens.

The disaster of handing their country over to a fascist regime.


----------



## PakSword

Bilal. said:


> It’s very under reported. Like by a factor of tens.


I don't think.. maybe just 50% cases are reported.


----------



## Bilal.

PakSword said:


> I don't think.. maybe just 50% cases are reported.


It is being reported by many independent sources. By a factor of ten(s).









As Covid sweeps India, experts say cases and deaths are going unreported | CNN


India, home to the world's worst ongoing coronavirus outbreak, has reported more than 17.6 million cases since the pandemic began last year.




edition.cnn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Suriya said:


> Obviously u don't know about RSS.
> 
> They are among the first responders doing relief in every calamity in India.
> 
> *In action in recent covid surge*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386558499073581066
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386649102503407622
> *They have opened a 6000 bed Covid care center in Indore, MP*
> 
> View attachment 738006
> 
> 
> RSS is very popular among Hindus all kinds of political views including congress party. They don't need to gain sympathy.


Yeah i am not good with knowing about fascists and terrorists

I need to learn more about them


PakSword said:


> I don't think.. maybe just 50% cases are reported.



Nope

Both cases and deaths are highly underreported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uncensored

India home to the world's worst ongoing coronavirus outbreak, has reported more than 17.6 million cases since the pandemic began last year.

But the real number, experts fear, could be up to 30 times higher — meaning more than half a billion cases.

Health workers and scientists in India have long warned COVID-19 infections and related deaths are significantly underreported for several reasons, including poor infrastructure, human error, and low testing levels.






A relative of a person who died of COVID-19 reacts at a crematorium in Jammu, India. (AP) 


Some things have changed since then — testing has greatly increased in the wake of the first wave, for instance.

But still, the true extent of the second wave now ravaging India is likely much worse than official numbers suggest.

"It's widely known that both the case numbers and the mortality figures are undercounts, they always have been," said Ramanan Laxminarayan, director of the Centre for Disease Dynamics, Economics and Policy in New Delhi.

"Last year we estimated that only one in about 30 infections were being caught by testing, so the reported cases are a serious underestimate of true infections," he said.

"This time, the mortality figures are probably serious underestimates, and what we're seeing on the ground is many more deaths, than what has been officially reported."





Health workers and relatives carry the body of a COVID-19 victim for cremation at a crematorium in Jammu, India. (AP) 


CNN has reached out to the country's health ministry for comment about the claims of underreporting.

As the first wave began to ebb in September last year, the government pointed to its low death rate as a sign of its success in handling the outbreak, and to support its decision to lift some restrictions.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi celebrated the low figures as boosting "the confidence of people," and predicted "the entire country will emerge victorious in the battle against COVID-19," according to a press release in August.

That battle is still ongoing. The country's daily death toll is projected to continue climbing until mid-May, according to prediction models from the University of Washington's Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluations.

The death toll could peak at more than 13,000 a day — more than four times the current daily death toll, the predictions show.

"I don't think any family has been spared a COVID death," said Laxminarayan. "There's a missing person in every family that I can think of."

*READ MORE:* *India COVID-19 crisis overwhelms nation with record infection numbers* 





People in a waiting area at in a COVID-19 vaccination centre in Mumbai, India. (Bloomberg) 


*Not enough tests*

India's testing capacity has increased dramatically since the first wave. Around this time last year, the country was testing fewer than half a million people per day — now, "they are doing close to 2 million tests a day," said Dr Soumya Swaminathan, chief scientist for the World Health Organisation (WHO).

But "that's still not sufficient because the national average positivity rate is about 15 per cent — in some cities like Delhi it's up to 30 per cent or higher," she said on Monday.

"That means there are lots of people out there who are infected and not being detected just because of the capacity of testing ... we will know only later how many was really the number of people infected."

There are a few reasons for the insufficient testing, according to Bhramar Mukherjee, professor of biostatistics and epidemiology at the University of Michigan.

The most obvious is that asymptomatic patients — also called "silent infections" — may simply never know they were infected, and so never get tested.

*READ MORE:* *Twitter blocks posts critical of India PM's COVID-19 response*





Municipal workers prepare to bury the body of a person who died of COVID-19 in Gauhati, India. (AP) 


There are also different case-reporting structures across different cities and states, and testing may be less accessible in rural areas.

Poorer residents might not be able to afford the time off work to get tested, or to travel to a test centre.

"All countries to some extent have faced this problem of accurately classifying COVID-related deaths, but I think in India the problem is quite acute," said Mukherjee.

But serology surveys, which test for antibodies in the immune system to indicate if someone has been exposed to the virus, give scientists a better measure of how many people may be infected in reality.

Previous national surveys showed the number of such people is "at least 20 to 30 times higher than what had been reported," said WHO's Swaminathan.

When applied to the latest reported figures as of Tuesday, that estimate could raise India's total to more than 529 million cases.


*Undercounting deaths*

Even before the pandemic, India was undercounting its dead.

The country's underfunded public health infrastructure means that even in normal times, only 86 per cent of deaths nationwide are registered in government systems.

And only 22 per cent of all registered fatalities are given an official cause of death, certified by a doctor, according to community medicine specialist Dr Hemant Shewade.

The majority of people in India die at home or other places, not in a hospital, so doctors usually are not present to assign a cause of death — a problem that has only deepened in the second wave, with hospitals out of space.

With nowhere to go, COVID patients are now increasingly dying at home, in idling ambulances, in waiting rooms and outside overwhelmed clinics.





India reported 349,691 new cases of COVID-19 today, the fourth day in a row the country has set a world record for daily infections during the coronavirus pandemic (Getty) 


There are logistical problems too, like missing information in the national database or human error. And these issues are even more pronounced in rural areas.

The director of the National Centre for Disease Informatics and Research, a body within the government-run Indian Council of 

Medical Research (ICMR), said in a 2020 report in _The_ _Lancet_ journal that it was difficult to ensure individual states followed the guidelines to capture all confirmed and suspected COVID-19 deaths.

"As per the existing law, NCDIR is not required to get data about suspected or probable deaths from states so I can't say whether deaths are being certified," he said.

As of Tuesday, India has reported nearly 198,000 coronavirus deaths.

However, Mukherjee estimates COVID fatalities could be underreported by a factor of between two and five — meaning the real death toll could be close to 990,000.

The number of mass funerals, cremations and bodies piling up have cast doubt on the official reported deaths in numerous cities these past few weeks. The discrepancies could partially be due to patients dying before they are tested, or having non-

COVID factors listed as their cause of death, experts say.


"The real challenge with capturing COVID deaths is because the cause of death is often assigned a comorbidity like kidney disease or heart disease," said Mukherjee.

"That's why many countries are now doing excess death calculations, excess mortality calculations, in the UK and United States."

These discrepancies are stark for those on the ground, as thousands die across the country every day.

"In Delhi, at least 3000 people went to funerals in the last week," said Max Rodenbeck, South Asia Bureau Chief for The Economist, on Monday.

"There is one crematorium in Delhi, which is a big land in the park, and (it is) building 100 new funeral pyres ... This, is again, in India's biggest city with the most attention. What happens beyond Delhi is pretty awful."





Exhausted workers, who bring dead bodies for cremation, sit on the rear step of an ambulance inside a crematorium, in New Delhi, India. (AP) 


*Virus spreads across states*

The underreporting could be partly why India was largely caught off guard by the second wave, said Mukherjee from the University of Michigan.

"If we had more accurate data in terms of cases, infections, as well as deaths, then of course, we'll be much more prepared and also anticipate the healthcare resource needs," she said.

"(Faulty data) does not really change the truth. It only makes it worse for policymakers to anticipate the needs."

The second wave, which began in mid-March, hit the capital New Delhi hard, as well as the western state of Maharashtra.

The union territory of Delhi, where New Delhi is located, was placed under lockdown on April 19. That lockdown has since been extended until May 3.

But cases are on the rise in other states, prompting some authorities to impose new restrictions in an attempt to avoid the kind of calamity seen in the capital.





An under construction ward in a quarantine centre at the Goregaon NESCO jumbo COVID centre in the Goregaon suburb of Mumbai, India. (Bloomberg) 


The southern Karnataka state is imposing a 9pm curfew for the next two weeks starting Tuesday, with only essential services allowed between 6am to 10am, according to CNN affiliate News 18.

The northern state of Punjab announced similar measures on Monday, including a night curfew and a weekend lockdown.

"Urge you all to stay at home and step out only if absolutely necessary," tweeted the state's chief minister on Monday.
Meanwhile, states and local authorities are desperately waiting for aid to arrive from the central government and overseas.

The US, UK, France, Germany, and Pakistan are among the countries that have stepped in to offer assistance and send much-needed medical equipment including ventilators and oxygen.

The first shipments of aid from the United Kingdom arrived in India on Tuesday, according to British Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab.

"No one is safe until we are all safe," he tweeted, with pictures of the aid arriving.









Flights from India could resume in weeks, PM says







www.9news.com.au





No matter how much I hate India and Indians, this is just heart breaking.

But Indians only have themselves and their Prime Minister to blame for this.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## dbc

Suriya said:


> View attachment 738030



I guess it’s all fake news India doesn’t need emergency supplies or vaccines or vaccine raw materials.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

As Covid sweeps India, experts say cases and deaths are going unreported


India, home to the world's worst ongoing coronavirus outbreak, has reported more than 17.6 million cases since the pandemic began last year.




www.cnn.com






(CNN)India, home to the world's worst ongoing coronavirus outbreak, has reported more than 17.6 million cases since the pandemic began last year.

*But the real number, experts fear, could be up to 30 times higher -- meaning more than half a billion cases.*










What a country, what an establishment, what a government! So many deaths yet they are more worried about image of India. Grandstanding over death bodies.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## TNT

If so many ppl are infected then there must be signs of herd immunity detected? Till now we dont see any such signs. How about data on reinfections?


----------



## dbc

Apologies if this question is offensive. Doesn’t India have industrial incinerators to burn dead bodies? Does it have to be wood?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bossman

Suriya said:


> No, North India is facing the brunt of UK B117 variant brought in most likely during farmer agition in December and January.
> '
> Maharastra is facing it's own mutant variant since February end, so none of these related to elections and Kumbha Mela.


Who are you trying to impress? Your country is the hell hole of Covid 19 in the universe. Your sense of frustration is obvious and your desperation is showing.


----------



## lonelyman

in supa powa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387132503933153281

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Covid in India: Why is the government playing down the crisis? *


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_*What is happening in India is pretty alarming? It is a runaway situation with cases being unreported from 4~6X and insider source claimed that it is 30X. *

Yesterday Singapore has 13 new imported cases. 11 from India 1 from Bangladesh 1 from Myanmar.

iMO all flight in and out of India should be banned at this moment. 

To save India face, an adversarsial nation China has already despatched 800 oxygen concentrators to India thru Hong Kong by air 
but USA and the rest of the world can only send 400 and 1.6 million doses of COVID vaccines rejected by US FDA. 
Modi send Thank You message to Biden USA but NOT China.
Politics taken priority above the lives of Indian people. What can anyone says? 

Another 10,000 will be despatch later according to Chinese source.  _


----------



## lonelyman

dbc said:


> Apologies if this question is offensive. Doesn’t India have industrial incinerators to burn dead bodies? Does it have to be wood?



they don't or were overrun, that's why they use parking lot for cremation site now

*Delhi: Parks and parking lots turn into cremation grounds*








Delhi: Parks and parking lots turn into cremation grounds | Delhi News - Times of India


With the load on Covid-designated crematoria rising exponentially, new pyre platforms are being set up in parking lots, empty grounds and even green b




timesofindia.indiatimes.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bilal.




----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

What the heck is going on in India?!? Are they asking for catastrophe of the Biblical proportion?!?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

No doubt. Modi won't report the real numbers. Neither is he interested in the real numbers. The corona crisis in India has already tainted his leadership. Imagine if the real numbers were being reported. It would devastate Modi beyond recognition. The damage has already been done though.


----------



## Bilal.

Dalit said:


> No doubt. Modi won't report the real numbers. Neither is he interested in the real numbers. The corona crisis in India has already tainted his leadership. Imagine if the real numbers were being reported. It would devastate Modi beyond recognition. The damage has already been done though.


You can already see the bots have even been activated here on PDF. For these fascists it’s the perception that is important, not the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## 8888888888888

Hiding the cases like in USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Who can believe the official number where people are burning the dead everywhere on the streets and some reports say now people are running out of fire wood, it's a total disaster and the government just doesn't care, what'e the point of being able to criticize the government if the criticism makes noting happen?


----------



## khansaheeb

If COVID doesn't kill them then hospitals will:-









24 Covid patients die after oxygen tank leak in Nashik hospital


Chief minister Uddhav Thackeray announced Rs 5 lakh compensation each to the heirs of the deceased




www.asianage.com













14 Covid patients dead in Maharashtra hospital ICU fire


TV visuals showed the smoke-filled ICU in a disarray after the blaze, with the ceiling falling off in some places




www.asianage.com













Covid-19 Patients Die From Hospital Fire And Oxygen Shortages As Pandemic Continues To Ravage India


Twin tragedies in hospitals in two of India’s biggest cities—Mumbai and Delhi—highlight the severity of the escalating pandemic in India.




www.forbes.com













India: Hospital fire kills 13 COVID patients | DW | 23.04.2021


The blaze at a hospital in western India comes as the country grapples with the world's biggest daily surge of COVID infections since the beginning of the pandemic.




www.dw.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Mujahid911

Riches of India have already booked their flights 


khansaheeb said:


> If COVID doesn't kill them then hospitals will:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 Covid patients die after oxygen tank leak in Nashik hospital
> 
> 
> Chief minister Uddhav Thackeray announced Rs 5 lakh compensation each to the heirs of the deceased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asianage.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Covid patients dead in Maharashtra hospital ICU fire
> 
> 
> TV visuals showed the smoke-filled ICU in a disarray after the blaze, with the ceiling falling off in some places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asianage.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid-19 Patients Die From Hospital Fire And Oxygen Shortages As Pandemic Continues To Ravage India
> 
> 
> Twin tragedies in hospitals in two of India’s biggest cities—Mumbai and Delhi—highlight the severity of the escalating pandemic in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India: Hospital fire kills 13 COVID patients | DW | 23.04.2021
> 
> 
> The blaze at a hospital in western India comes as the country grapples with the world's biggest daily surge of COVID infections since the beginning of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

Mujahid911 said:


> Riches of India have already booked their flights


Yes it was all over the news. They are chatering private planes and leaving

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

khansaheeb said:


> If COVID doesn't kill them then hospitals will:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 Covid patients die after oxygen tank leak in Nashik hospital
> 
> 
> Chief minister Uddhav Thackeray announced Rs 5 lakh compensation each to the heirs of the deceased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asianage.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Covid patients dead in Maharashtra hospital ICU fire
> 
> 
> TV visuals showed the smoke-filled ICU in a disarray after the blaze, with the ceiling falling off in some places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asianage.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid-19 Patients Die From Hospital Fire And Oxygen Shortages As Pandemic Continues To Ravage India
> 
> 
> Twin tragedies in hospitals in two of India’s biggest cities—Mumbai and Delhi—highlight the severity of the escalating pandemic in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India: Hospital fire kills 13 COVID patients | DW | 23.04.2021
> 
> 
> The blaze at a hospital in western India comes as the country grapples with the world's biggest daily surge of COVID infections since the beginning of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com


The India Modi government are useless, neglecting public infrastructure and only concern about buying more Rafale and useless aircraft carrier even their economy is not doing well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

India is a society divided on caste and creed. Region and religion differences matters.

They don't care if another Indian of a lower caste die. Just as few rich don't care about millions of poor dying or living a hapless life.

Care, compassion, love and respect is unknown and not practiced in Indian society, as they are divided, on above factors mentioned.

Uncivilized and least integrated as well, looking at the senile and vitriol they use against Pakistan, their own Muslims and poor Dalits...

They are different...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

N.Siddiqui said:


> India is a society divided on caste and creed. Region and religion differences matters.
> 
> They don't care if another Indian of a lower caste die. Just as few rich don't care about millions of poor dying or living a hapless life.
> 
> Care, compassion, love and respect is unknown and not practiced in Indian society, as they are divided, on above factors mentioned.
> 
> Uncivilized and least integrated as well, looking at the senile and vitriol they use against Pakistan, their own Muslims and poor Dalits...
> 
> They are different...



And we have seen the society with single religion with no cast. Fortunately, we are not like them.


----------



## lightoftruth

PakSword said:


> I don't think.. maybe just 50% cases are reported.


No of cases are highly underreported but not deaths !

More than 80% of deaths are reported, crematoriums and burial grounds have limits and they don't lie.

Deaths are high in cities because mutant strains are mostly present their only.

For ex In Delhi the UK strain is present in most cases simply due to farmer's protests leading to high influx of NRI's.

https://www.livemint.com/news/india...urge-in-delhi-says-report-11619187543773.html

_"The UK variant was found in 28% of samples in the second week of March. In the last week of the month, 50% of samples had this variant, Singh added._"


----------



## War Thunder

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> What the heck is going on in India?!? Are they asking for catastrophe of the Biblical proportion?!?!



Anyone who highlights the incompetence of the government on social media is a traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

since last many years indian gov have ego important then human life simply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Indian politicians will ask Indian to vote before they can died.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MuhammedAli

Modi for another 15/25 years in India. Leading India to great heights and development. Long live Modi. He is true patriot and stands for opressed Hindu majority. Hindus need his rule and India needs his rule. Jai Shri Modi Ji. Modi Ji ki jai ho. Only Muslims and Sikh oppose his rule. Hindus and patriots support him fully.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Slave nation needs to rise up.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

All fascists and extremists care about the image perception, than about reality.

And they hire Goebbels type spin doctors hired by the Hitler, expert in lies and deceit.

Godi media is exactly the Goebbels lies.


----------



## Crimson Blue

MuhammedAli said:


> Modi for another 15/25 years in India.



Totally agree. 

BTW any chance the 'youth' in question is a Muslim?


----------



## MuhammedAli

Crimson Blue said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> BTW any chance the 'youth' in question is a Muslim?



Zealous Muslim not just ordinary Muslim. He is defaming Modi Ji Sarkar goverment. Now we surely gona cure his grand father in retaliation. Muslims only understand language of proper education.


----------



## MuhammedAli

N.Siddiqui said:


> All fascists and extremists care about the image perception, than about reality.
> 
> And they hire Goebbels type spin doctors hired by the Hitler, expert in lies and deceit.
> 
> Godi media is exactly the Goebbels lies.



This is what i expect from a Muslim. You are spewing hate against India because Hindus have taken steps to protect Hindus, Hinduism aka Sanatan Dharma, and protected symbols of Hinduism such as Gau Mata Ji Sarkar. So what if we have lynched Muslims? Rome wasnt built in a day nor did Ram get Sita back from rapist Ravana in a day. For good to to be achieved and to win it takes time.


----------



## CIA Mole

maybe covid take away some of the bhakts here and we finally get some peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Bilal. said:


> It’s very under reported. Like by a factor of tens.
> 
> The disaster of handing their country over to a fascist regime.


under reported or they don't have data for those who lived in the slum and rural?


----------



## xuxu1457

the first post of this thread

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Rollno21 said:


> Govt did stupid things by allowing religious gatherings and election gatherings. Don't go by absolute numbers ,every 3 or 4 th person tested in Pakistan is covid positive ,that's a huge percentage ,if you do proper testing i am sure the numbers will be higher than India reported numbers even with such a small population compared to India.


Maybe india needs to do "improper" covid testing like Pakistan which is working better then "proper" indian testing. Lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal.

IblinI said:


> under reported or they don't have data for those who lived in the slum and rural?


Some of the news they showed that tens of bodies are being cremated and then they check the crematory office’s official number and its mentioning 6. When they pressed the official there he told them that they have been instructed to keep it low by higher ups.

That and also like you mentioned. A large section of society may just not show up being from slums and rural areas.


----------



## xuxu1457

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _*What is happening in India is pretty alarming? It is a runaway situation with cases being unreported from 4~6X and insider source claimed that it is 30X. *
> 
> Yesterday Singapore has 13 new imported cases. 11 from India 1 from Bangladesh 1 from Myanmar.
> 
> iMO all flight in and out of India should be banned at this moment.
> 
> To save India face, an adversarsial nation China has already despatched 800 oxygen concentrators to India thru Hong Kong by air
> but USA and the rest of the world can only send 400 and 1.6 million doses of COVID vaccines rejected by US FDA.
> Modi send Thank You message to Biden USA but NOT China.
> Politics taken priority above the lives of Indian people. What can anyone says?
> 
> Another 10,000 will be despatch later according to Chinese source. _


Other than that
Yuwell medical said it has received orders for a total of 18000 oxygen generators from various Indian institutions in the last two weeks. Will give priority to shipping to India.

The number of Yuwell medical oxygen generators accounts for 60% of the world's total. The world's largest output for nine consecutive years


----------



## Dungeness

*"Weakness and benightedness are not obstacles to survival, but hubris is"*--------_*The Three-Body Problem *_

India, you are the living *testimony* of this Chinese theory.


----------



## shi12jun



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> We saw it as a Bengali freedom movement not as a Muslim one though, both sides were muslim, anyways we are going off topic here




non sense.

give Kashmiris their freedom and then talk


----------



## Varunastra

PradoTLC said:


> non sense.
> 
> give Kashmiris their freedom and then talk


They are free


----------



## AsianLion

*Actual Indian numbers vastly exceeds whats reported by Indian Media and Indian Health Authorities*

*India’s coronavirus deaths exceed 200,000 after record surge in cases*






Healthcare workers and relatives carry the body of a person, who died from the coronavirus disease, for his burial at a graveyard in New Delhi, India, April 28. — Reuters


India’s toll from the coronavirus surged past 200,000 on Wednesday, the country’s deadliest day, as shortages of oxygen, medical supplies and hospital staff compounded a record number of new infections.

The second wave of infections has seen at least 300,000 people test positive each day for the past week, overwhelming healthcare facilities and crematoriums and fuelling an increasingly urgent international response.

The last 24 hours brought 360,960 new cases for the world's largest single-day total, taking India's tally of infections to nearly 18 million. It was also the deadliest day so far, with 3,293 fatalities carrying the toll to 201,187.

Experts believe the official tally vastly underestimates the actual toll in a nation of 1.35 billion, however.


The world is entering a critical phase of the pandemic and needs to have vaccinations available for all adults as soon as possible, said Udaya Regmi, South Asia head of the International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies (IFRC).

"This is both an ethical and public health imperative," he added. "As variants keep spreading, this pandemic is far from over until the whole world is safe."

Ambulances lined up for hours in the capital, New Delhi, to take the bodies of Covid-19 victims to makeshift crematorium facilities in parks and parking lots, where bodies burned on rows of funeral pyres.

Coronavirus sufferers, many struggling for breath, flocked to a Sikh temple on the city's outskirts, hoping to secure some of its limited supplies of oxygen.

Hospitals in and around the capital said oxygen remained scarce, despite commitments to step up supplies.

"We make hundreds of calls and send messages every day to get our daily quota of oxygen," Dr Devlina Chakravarty, of the Artemis hospital in the suburb of Gurgaon, wrote in the _Times of India_ newspaper.

The Mayom Hospital nearby has stopped new admissions unless patients brought oxygen cylinders or concentrators with them, its chief executive, Manish Prakash, told television channel _NDTV_.

Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal said people were falling sick more severely and for longer, stacking up the pressure.

"The current wave is particularly dangerous," he said.

"It is supremely contagious and those who are contracting it are not able to recover as swiftly. In these conditions, intensive care wards are in great demand."

*Supplies incoming*
Supplies arriving in New Delhi included ventilators and oxygen concentrators from Britain, with more sent from Australia, Germany and Ireland, while Singapore and Russia pledged oxygen cylinders and medical supplies.

"First shipment of oxygen generators from Taiwan to India is leaving this week," Kolas Yotaka, a spokeswoman for Taiwan President Tsai Ing-wen, said on Twitter. "We are all in this together."



Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau committed $10m, adding on Twitter, "We stand ready to donate extra medical supplies, too."



Credit rating agency S&P Global said India's second wave of infections could impede its economic recovery and expose other nations to further waves of outbreaks.

The Asia-Pacific region, in particular, was susceptible to contagion from the highly infectious variants in India, given the region's low ratios of vaccination, it added.

Tech firms in the southern city of Bengaluru and elsewhere set up "war rooms" as they scrambled to source oxygen, medicine and hospital beds for infected workers and maintain backroom operations for the world's biggest financial firms.

Epidemiologist Bhramar Mukherjee called for much larger lockdowns to slow the spread.

"At this point, lives are so much more important than livelihoods," the University of Michigan professor said on Twitter. "Provide assistance to the poor, but please lock down and vaccinate."

Vaccinations in a national campaign begun in January have averaged about 2.8m doses a day since an April 5 peak of 4.5m, government data shows.

More than 121m people have received at least one dose, or about nine per cent of the population.

Later on Wednesday, India will allow all above 18 to register for vaccination, starting from May 1. About 800m are estimated to become eligible.

US President Joe Biden said he had spoken at length with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi on issues such as when the United States would be able to ship vaccines to the South Asian nation, and added that it was his clear intention to do so.

"I think we'll be in a position to be able to share, share vaccines, as well as know-how, with other countries who are in real need. That's the hope and expectation," he told reporters at the White House on Tuesday.









India’s coronavirus deaths exceed 200,000 after record surge in cases


India reports 360,960 new Covid-19 cases, 3,293 fatalities in the last 24 hours.



www.dawn.com


----------



## Suriya

dbc said:


> I guess it’s all fake news India doesn’t need emergency supplies or vaccines or vaccine raw materials.


*India does need emergency supplies as the mutants both Indian and UK variants spreading very fast and attacking young in densely populated in cities in North or West.

For this reason local authorities in Delhi and other place are totally unprepared for this kind of surge where 4 million new cased reported within a span of 4 weeks.

Situation in US was no different four months back , except media reported it differently. In India, wester media has gone totally Ghoulish.









Oxygen supply issues forced five Los Angeles-area hospitals to declare an 'internal disaster'


Oxygen supply issues led at least five Los Angeles County hospitals to declare an "internal disaster" Sunday, which included turning patients away.




edition.cnn.com




*


dbc said:


> Apologies if this question is offensive. Doesn’t India have industrial incinerators to burn dead bodies? Does it have to be wood?


There are a dozen in Delhi. But all of western media is going to that single cremation ground designated mainly for Covid dead. Practically In all western media reports, the same Sardarji manager will be seen talking to media.


----------



## Dalit

Over the past seven days, only once - on Tuesday - the country did not register a new record number of cases
NEW DELHI, April 28. /TASS/. India registered 360,960 new coronavirus cases over the past day setting another world record. The Ministry of Health and Family Welfare said on Wednesday that the number of cases during the pandemic in the country reached 17,997,267.

Over the past seven days, only once - on Tuesday - the country did not register a new record number of cases (there were 323,144). On Monday, 352 991 new coronavirus cases were detected, on Sunday the Ministry of Health of the country reported 349,691 cases, on April 24 - about 346,786, on April 23 this figure was 332,730, and on April 22 - 314,835.

The number of deaths associated with coronavirus increased in India by 3,293 to 201,187 over the past day. The daily jump in mortality was the highest ever during the pandemic: the previous record was recorded on April 26 and amounted to 2,812 cases. There are 2,978,709 coronavirus patients undergoing treatment, 96,505 more than on Tuesday.

In India, 2,556,182 people were vaccinated against coronavirus in the last 24 hours, the total number of vaccinated people was 147,827,367.

Earlier, the Russian Direct Investment Fund announced that India has become the next country to approve the use of Russia’s Sputnik V coronavirus vaccine. India has become the 60th country to approve the use of the jab.

In late December 2019, Chinese officials informed the World Health Organization (WHO) about the outbreak of a previously unknown pneumonia in the city of Wuhan, in central China. Since then, cases of the novel coronavirus - named COVID-19 by the WHO - have been reported in every corner of the globe, including Russia. On March 11, 2020, the WHO declared the coronavirus outbreak a pandemic.



https://tass.com/world/1284421



These are not even half the numbers. Modi government is hiding the real numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Experts are saying that countries with a higher coronavirus caseload, including India, need to prepare to deal with the long-term effects of the illness. This phenomenon is being termed as 'Long Covid'.

Long Covid is a multifaceted disease; it can affect multiple organ systems: Ziyad Al-Aly
Long Covid will cripple countries with phenomenal rates of infection: Dr Nisreen A Alwan

'Long Covid' is described as a condition where the effects continue for weeks or months beyond the initial illness

While the immediate impact of the second Covid-19 wave on the health system is clearly visible in terms of shortage of oxygen, ICU beds, over-stretched testing and treatment services, new studies suggest that another public health sector crisis associated with the long-term effects of the virus could be looming over our heads.

Although there is no clear definition of 'Long Covid' yet, it is described as a condition where the effects of Covid-19 continue for weeks or months beyond the initial illness. New studies show the lasting effect of 'Long Covid' on children as well as the elderly.

A recent peer reviewed study published in Nature analysed health records of 73,435 Covid patients in the US, who did not require hospitalization but still showed 60 per cent higher death risk, compared to the non-Covid group six months since the initial illness.

Those non-hospitalized Covid patients also had an increased need (20 per cent) for outpatient medical care post-infection.

"Long Covid is a multifaceted disease; it can affect multiple organ systems including respiratory, cardiovascular, nervous, mental health, metabolic, gastrointestinal, kidneys, and other organ systems," said Ziyad Al-Aly, chief of the research and development service at the VA St. Louis Health Care System and author of the study.

Persistent symptoms among children after leaving hospital

An additional recent report published by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) found that among 3,171 non-hospitalized Covid patients, 69 per cent had one or more outpatient visits over next six months and among those, "68 per cent had a visit for a new primary diagnosis".

In a separate study made available on pre-print servers, researchers interviewed the parents of 518 children who were admitted to Bashlyaeva Children's Municipal Clinical Hospital in Moscow. 24 per cent of the children reported persistent symptoms even seven to nine months after they left the hospital. Sensory problems, fatigue and sleep disturbance were the most common post-recovery symptoms.

Some of the children (8.4 per cent) reported more than one symptom. Earlier this year, another data published by the UK authorities suggested that 13 per cent of children under the age of 11 and about 15 per cent of children between the ages of 12 and 16 reported at least one symptom, five weeks after the Covid-19 infection.

Could result in another public health crisis: Experts
Experts are already warning that if left unattended, this could result in another public health crisis among the vulnerable population.

"World leaders should be horrified at the thought of #LongCovid that will cripple countries with phenomenal rates of infection, particularly those with struggling health services & no social security. Do they really think it'll be over after the massive wave of deaths? No it won't," Dr Nisreen A Alwan, Associate Professor in Public Health at the University of Southampton posted on Twitter.

Others advise that health systems need to prepare for a multidisciplinary and multi-care approach.

"Because Long Covid impacts so many different organ systems, it's not going to be the purview of infectious diseases doctors, it's not going to be just the lung doctors, it's going to require people with different specialization and different backgrounds of expertise," Andrew Chan, Professor in the Department of Immunology and Infectious Diseases, Harvard TH Chan School of Public Health pointed out.

No clear data on 'Long Covid' symptoms in India

There is still no clear data to suggest how many people might be suffering from the 'Long Covid' symptoms in India in the near future, but initial numbers from the UK, which witnessed a similar strong second wave earlier this year, could give us an idea.

According to the UK's Office for National Statistics, at least 1.1 million people in the UK reported 'Long Covid' symptoms during Feb-March 2021. Given the high case counts in India, possible cases of 'Long Covid' in the future could well be beyond anybody's imagination.

The resurrection of the deadly second Covid-19 wave in India has been largely attributed to the ignorance exhibited by the policymakers and the general population; both stand accused of letting their guards down and failing to forestall the rise of the pandemic curve.

An early preparation of the country's health care system and affiliated industries with regard to the anticipated 'Long Covid' cases might go a long way. The pandemic has already delivered a hard lesson that no country is safe from its impact and the price for ignorance could be huge.









Shadow of Long Covid: Why India needs to prepare for long-term effects of coronavirus


Experts are saying that countries with a higher coronavirus caseload, including India, need to prepare to deal with the long-term effects of the illness. This phenomenon is being termed as 'Long Covid'.




www.indiatoday.in





Modi has destroyed Hindustan. The ramifications are long term.


----------



## Wikki019

Pakistan should speed up the vaccination drive, now more younger people are at risk and for longer, my mother 49 years old is in hospital same is the case with some other young people I know of. Virus is mutating to attack more young people as elderly around the world have been vaccinated. Our vaccination drive is very very slow we should speed it up or we could be the next India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Suriya said:


> *India does need emergency supplies as the mutants both Indian and UK variants spreading very fast and attacking young in densely populated in cities in North or West.
> 
> For this reason local authorities in Delhi and other place are totally unprepared for this kind of surge where 4 million new cased reported within a span of 4 weeks.
> 
> Situation in US was no different four months back , except media reported it differently. In India, wester media has gone totally Ghoulish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxygen supply issues forced five Los Angeles-area hospitals to declare an 'internal disaster'
> 
> 
> Oxygen supply issues led at least five Los Angeles County hospitals to declare an "internal disaster" Sunday, which included turning patients away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There are a dozen in Delhi. But all of western media is going to that single cremation ground designated mainly for Covid dead. Practically In all western media reports, the same Sardarji manager will be seen talking to media.


I can post pictures and videos of people dying on the streets, but I won't. This didn't happen in the US.

The US was also capable to control the situation. In your case, western media picked the news after continuous failure of your central as well as state governments. In addition, you started silencing the voices of people who were raising concerns. In UP, cases are being registered against people who are asking for help on twitter. Naturally, any media outlet will definitely report the situation (although I still believe they are favoring India by still not showing the actual worst situation on ground). Western media has always favored you guys.. still it is favoring you.. If it was a country like Pakistan, you can't imagine how they would have reacted.. 

Accept that the situation is out of your control now. Accept that you need external help (and world has come to your rescue on time, otherwise you never know what's next for you). Stop pretending to be a healthcare superpower.. stop claiming that you can save the world... stop believing that you are a developed nation and can survive without external aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

To put things into perspective, India has more people than all of the americas combined which already has over 60 million confirmed cases and over 1 million deaths.

India has many times less land and resources.



Only reason why there’s still hope in peoples minds is because of constant brainwashing by western media to make india look good vs its neighbors.


----------



## Norwegian

*India suffers worst day of pandemic with record number of cases and deaths*
Crematoriums in Delhi forced to build makeshift funeral pyres on spare patches of land as Covid death toll surges

Hannah Ellis-Petersen in Delhi
Wed 28 Apr 2021 16.06 BST

India has suffered its worst day yet of the pandemic, as both new Covid-19 cases and deaths break previous records and crematoriums in Delhi become so overloaded with bodies that they are being forced to build makeshift funeral pyres on spare patches of land.
On Wednesday morning, India reported 360,960 new cases in the previous 24 hours, the largest single-day increase in the world, taking India’s total to nearly 18 million. A further 3,293 deaths, the deadliest day so far, took the death toll to 201,187.
Dellhi is under lockdown until at least next week but deaths in the capital continue to climb in record numbers, with another 381 succumbing to Covid-19 on Tuesday. The city’s crematoriums and graveyards struggled to cope with the sheer number of bodies, running out of both space and wood for funeral pyres. Relatives of the dead sat with bodies for up 20 hours outside some crematoriums waiting to perform the last rites on their loved ones.
Outside some crematoriums, dozens of dead bodies waiting to be cremated were laid out on the pavements, covered with sheets and flowers in Delhi’s baking heat.
Many believe the real death toll in the capital and across India is far higher than official figures, as authorities have been accused of skewing the data to downplay the tragedy. Many people have also been in home quarantine and so not officially registered as Covid-19 deaths. In Delhi, 3,472 Covid-protocol funerals have taken place over the past week, but officially only 2,127 people died of coronavirus in this period.
‘People phone up pleading’: the volunteers battling India’s oxygen crisis
Jayant Malhotra, co-founder of Sant Shiv Sewa foundation, which has been assisting people with cremations in Delhi for free during the pandemic, said the number of bodies his organisation was called to cremate or bury had gone from one every few days to 40 every day in recent weeks.
“It is a very difficult situation because so many dead bodies are coming in and we can’t find the space in the crematorium grounds and Islamic and Christian graveyards,” said Malhotra. He added that his organisation was now experiencing families leaving the bodies of coronavirus patients with them and then disappearing, not wanting to attend the cremation of their loved ones.
Malhotra said his staff started work at 6am and did not stop until 7pm, at three different crematorium grounds in Delhi. “We have a core team of 25 people who work for 13 hours every day,” he said. “But it’s getting worse.”
He added: “It’s heartbreaking. In one family there were six members and five died from Covid in just a few days. It’s so, so sad, we could never have imagined that this number of people would be dying. Now the cremators are getting infected. Last week, my ambulance driver who has been collecting sick people and dead bodies also died because he got coronavirus. It never ends.”
Numerous crematoriums in Delhi have been forced to expand into footpaths, nearby parks, car parks and open ground but they are still running out of space. At Sarai Kale Khan crematorium, 70 extra funeral pyre platforms are being built.
In the Dwarka area of Delhi, a dog crematorium is to be converted into use for human bodies as the authorities scrambled for additional space for the Covid dead, and authorities are also looking for space along the Yamuna river.
A senior official in Delhi said the city was experiencing a 15% rise in funerals every day. Municipal corporations have been instructed to expand crematorium capacity to cope with 1,000 bodies a day.
Crematoriums are also reportedly running low on wood to build the funeral pyres. Some trees in the capital’s parks have been cut down and in east Delhi, the municipal corporation issued orders to use cow dung patties, instead of wood, in cremations.
“If we get more bodies then we will cremate on the road. There is no more space here,” said Jitender Singh Shanty, who is coordinating more than 100 cremations per day at an east Delhi crematorium. “We had never thought that we would see such horrible scenes.”
The explosion in cases was reflected across the country, with 11 states all registering their highest number of daily cases so far in the pandemic, with hospital beds in Goa and Haryana running out.
India’s devastating second wave has driven a surge in global coronavirus cases to 147.7 million. The virus has now killed more than 3.1 million people worldwide.
The World Health Organization (WHO) said that the B1617 variant of Covid-19 first found in India, which is feared to be driving India’s deadly second wave, had now been traced in “at least 17 countries”. Currently the WHO has dubbed it as a “variant of interest” but so far it has stopped short of declaring it a “variant of concern” similar to the Brazil, UK and South African variants.
In Fiji, an outbreak of the Indian variant has forced the capital into lockdown after the island nation had avoided infections for a year, with health officials saying they fear a “tsunami” of cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Daghalodi

We need a Miracle for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## hussain0216

I reckon realistically 2 to 4 weeks of tragedy before things take a dip and a slow gradual fall if they can suppress the curb


For Pakistan it's essential we remain vigilant and wear masks, wash hands, keep our distance

Ensure army and police crack down hard on any jahil not able to understand


Get the message out the mullahs and mosques, 
No congregation
Pray at home
Eid at home amongst family

Keep vaccinations going


If we are lucky we can suppress the curve before it gets high and vaccinations over summer can do the rest of the job

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

Norwegian said:


> On Wednesday morning, India reported 360,960 new cases in the previous 24 hours, the largest single-day increase in the world, taking India’s total to nearly 18 million. A further 3,293 deaths, the deadliest day so far, took the death toll to 201,187.



Today *379,459 cases* and *3647 deaths* were reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Patriot forever said:


> Today *379,459 cases* and *3647 deaths* were reported.


Loss of human life could have been avoided if Modi the moron hadn't relaxed Covid restrictions @Joe Shearer @jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CONNAN

unfortunately We have a few physcopath politicians , who want to protect their image. When the emperor himself is naked, what to expect from his blind supporters

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

I think Modi doesn't mind too much.

Many Indians only see that their IIT alumni, Brahmins, elite families and overseas desis are all OK. So everything is OK. 

As for the other 1 billion Indians under the rule of the Delhi regime - dalits, Muslims, Buddhists, farmers, the left, Kashmiris, northeastern tribals - they don't count in their eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PakSword

hussain0216 said:


> I reckon realistically 2 to 4 weeks of tragedy before things take a dip and a slow gradual fall if they can suppress the curb
> 
> 
> For Pakistan it's essential we remain vigilant and wear masks, wash hands, keep our distance
> 
> Ensure army and police crack down hard on any jahil not able to understand
> 
> 
> Get the message out the mullahs and mosques,
> No congregation
> Pray at home
> Eid at home amongst family
> 
> Keep vaccinations going
> 
> 
> If we are lucky we can suppress the curve before it gets high and vaccinations over summer can do the rest of the job


Other South Asian countries are lucky that they can see the devastation and learn something. If even after that we don't learn, may Allah help us all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Arsalan345

We should ask our public to behave because india shares border with us. look at india my friends! better take care of our own country first. I don't know much about types of covid but it looks like india is suffering badly and this indian type of virus is probably last stage virus where you can't breathe without oxygen supply. I wish for swift recovery and wish well to indians! stay inside pakistani people!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## hussain0216

PakSword said:


> Other South Asian countries are lucky that they can see the devastation and learn something. If even after that we don't learn, may Allah help us all.



Absolutely, in many many ways Pakistan was probably heading in the same direction

Idiots everywhere, jalsas, marches, Ramadan and Eid coming with big congregations



India screwed up first, hence we got a heads up warning before the shit hit the fan

Now we either on a emergency basis try to control the situation or we have no one blame

*in fact if things go real bad in Pakistan (I don't think they will) we deserve the pain more then the Indians, they were atleast idiotically ignoring the situation but we have seen the devastation and if we still can't control ourselves and our behaviour then we truly deserve the death and misery*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Real numbers are 10 - 20 times higher. Most likely Over 2 million are already dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FuturePAF

hussain0216 said:


> I reckon realistically 2 to 4 weeks of tragedy before things take a dip and a slow gradual fall if they can suppress the curb
> 
> 
> For Pakistan it's essential we remain vigilant and wear masks, wash hands, keep our distance
> 
> Ensure army and police crack down hard on any jahil not able to understand
> 
> 
> Get the message out the mullahs and mosques,
> No congregation
> Pray at home
> Eid at home amongst family
> 
> Keep vaccinations going
> 
> 
> If we are lucky we can suppress the curve before it gets high and vaccinations over summer can do the rest of the job



Eid at home will be the real test for our people. The Prime minister should make an appeal for this in the days leading up to Eid. People need to be reminded in no uncertain words not to let their guard down. A few weeks of sacrifice will inshallah pay off. Realistically, it will probably take till mid-June (*hopefully not past August*) for India to subside, but even then we should maintain masks, until we can get the most vulnerable people vaccinated.

In the spirit of the month of Ramadan, people should understand this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

hussain0216 said:


> Ensure army and police crack down hard on any jahil not able to understand



Imran Khan should have gotten the army to do this much earlier. but at least its happened now. let the danda rule these jahils.


FuturePAF said:


> Eid at home will be the real test for our people. The Prime minister should make an appeal for this in the days leading up to Eid. People need to be reminded in no uncertain words not to let their guard down. A few weeks of sacrifice will inshallah pay off. Realistically, it will probably take till mid-June for India to subside, but even then we should maintain masks, until we can get the most vulnerable people vaccinated.
> 
> In the spirit of the month of Ramadan, people should understand this.



these people wont listen. even if the plague was upon us they would still visit relatives and have big parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dbc

CIA Mole said:


> Only reason why there’s still hope in peoples minds is because of constant brainwashing by western media to make india look good vs its neighbors.



It‘s the opposite Indians on social media claim Western media are exaggerating the crisis with fake news using paid actors and CGI green screens. Apparently Biden wants regime change in India and it Is claimed that he has unleashed a media blitz against India and much beloved Modi.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

dbc said:


> It‘s the opposite Indians on social media claim Western media are exaggerating the crisis with fake news using paid actors and CGI green screens. Apparently Biden wants regime change in India and it Is claimed that he has unleashed a media blitz against India and much beloved Modi.


Come on, guy. Don't forget you're supposed to be tag teaming with India against China. Don't start mocking your bhakt allies just yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## dbc

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Come on, guy. Don't forget you're supposed to be tag teaming with India against China. Don't start mocking your bhakt allies just yet!



we don’t want them please help yourself

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Uncensored

A doctor on the frontline of India’s COVID-19 emergency has described it as a “humanitarian crisis”, speaking out about a “completely calamitous situation”. 

Dr Ambarish Satwik, a vascular surgeon in a New Delhi hospital, says he’s worried facilities will run out of resources.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Total health sector collapse in India 🥺😭

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Type59

What annoys me that there are people across the world who refuse to take precautions. The Spanish flu, according to my mum, killed 6 out of 7 brothers in her ancestral village.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

hussain0216 said:


> For Pakistan it's essential we remain vigilant and wear masks, wash hands, keep our distance
> 
> Ensure army and police crack down hard on any jahil not able to understand
> 
> 
> Get the message out the mullahs and mosques,
> No congregation
> Pray at home
> Eid at home amongst family
> 
> Keep vaccinations going


Just repeating the above important message.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Very sad day, hopefully they will defeat the virus, stay strong, 
Sad for human life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vi-va



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4 | Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Dalit

Patriot forever said:


> Today *379,459 cases* and *3647 deaths* were reported.



Just a fraction of the real numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lonelyman

this is RSS supa powa bhakts, 0.0001% of Muslim dignity


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387497114259935234

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Just wow. BJP pajeets look lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dual Wielder

The villagers are the true representation of the despicable country.. they don't seem to spare their own countrymen of the same religion.. poor old man, glad he was helped in the end, truly saddening seeing him sitting helpless alone in despair like that.. I hope he finds the strength to continue to live his life to the fullest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## kuge

vi-va said:


> View attachment 738383
> 
> View attachment 738384


still going on?


----------



## lonelyman

vi-va said:


> View attachment 738383
> 
> View attachment 738384



this country call itself supa powa

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Surya 1

Norwegian said:


> Loss of human life could have been avoided if Modi the moron hadn't relaxed Covid restrictions @Joe Shearer @jamahir



z
US , Pakistan has not imposed any restrictions so are Bidden and IK Moron?


----------



## Varunastra

Dual Wielder said:


> The villagers are the true representation of the despicable country.. they don't seem to spare their own countrymen of the same religion.. poor old man, glad he was helped in the end, truly saddening seeing him sitting helpless alone in despair like that.. I hope he finds the strength to continue to live his life to the fullest.


The villagers were concerned over covid which is a valid fear at such times, but they should have come forward to help the man by contacting the authorities. 
Thanks to the good samaritan and police for helping the man in need.


----------



## lonelyman

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> The villagers were concerned over covid which is a valid fear at such times, but they should have come forward to help the man by contacting the authorities.
> Thanks to the good samaritan and police for helping the man in need.



Bullshit excuse and concern, for Christ sake, the body get cremated (burned), what kind of covid virus survive this?
If so, what about other Indian people lived near the cremation site where we saw pyres burning day and night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

lonelyman said:


> Bullshit excuse and concern, for Christ sake, the body get cremated (burned), what kind of covid virus survive this?
> If so, what about other Indian people lived near the cremation site where we saw pyres burning day and night.


"The villagers, however, refused to help move the body." - Body needed transportation too, basically no one wanted to be near in fear of corona, not saying what they did was good, ofcourse not they should have contacted required authorities like police for help (it was the police who saw the man and helped him), but in such times with the panic you can atleast understand why someone took this decision. 
About other cremation sites many are special sites made only for the covid infected deceased, read about it, and for others people might have looked over the fear and took the courageous steps while taking necessary precautions with help of authorities.


----------



## Trango Towers

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> The villagers were concerned over covid which is a valid fear at such times, but they should have come forward to help the man by contacting the authorities.
> Thanks to the good samaritan and police for helping the man in need.


Would you say that if it was your wife and only a Muslim came to help? A Muslim that you have abused all your freaking miserable life?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> "The villagers, however, refused to help move the body." - Body needed transportation too, basically no one wanted to be near in fear of corona, not saying what they did was good, ofcourse not they should have contacted required authorities like police for help (it was the police who saw the man and helped him), but in such times with the panic you can atleast understand why someone took this decision.
> About other cremation sites many are special sites made only for the covid infected deceased, read about it, and for others people might have looked over the fear and took the courageous steps while taking necessary precautions with help of authorities.



take a look at the article again

*'but the villagers declared that they would not allow her cremation in the local cremation ground'*

they neither allow the cremation nor want to help move the body

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varunastra

Trango Towers said:


> Would you say that if it was your wife and only a Muslim came to help? A Muslim that you have abused all your freaking miserable life?


The villagers were not right, I'm just saying you can atleast understand where their fears are coming from. Asfar as the muslim man's help is concerned I applaud such actions, media is needlessly sensitising the issue through religious lines where no one's action here was religiously motivated, he is a good man for helping, he could very well have been hindu, sikh, buddhist, christian, parsi, jew and I wouldn't think of him as any different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Norwegian said:


> Total health sector collapse in India 🥺😭



hell on earth

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Clutch

He should just bury her as a Muslim and perhaps she will given jannah based on what is in her heart... Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Varunastra

lonelyman said:


> take a look at the article again
> 
> *'but the villagers declared that they would not allow her cremation in the local cremation ground'*
> 
> they neither allow the cremation nor want to help move the body


*".. This, they said, would ensure the spread of infection in the village." *
My point still stands, they were only concerned over covid, nothing else, stop the needless propaganda here will you?


----------



## lonelyman

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> The villagers were not right, I'm just saying you can atleast understand where their fears are coming from. Asfar as the muslim man's help is concerned I applaud such actions, media is needlessly sensitising the issue through religious lines where no one's action here was religiously motivated, he is a good man for helping, he could very well have been hindu, sikh, buddhist, christian, parsi, jew and I wouldn't think of him as any different.



hindu? his hindu village won't allow it


UDAYCAMPUS said:


> *".. This, they said, would ensure the spread of infection in the village." *
> My point still stands, they were only concerned over covid, nothing else, stop the needless propaganda here will you?



what point? I told you already these are false excuse and concern, no covid virus can survive the cremation


----------



## Trango Towers

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> The villagers were not right, I'm just saying you can atleast understand where their fears are coming from. Asfar as the muslim man's help is concerned I applaud such actions, media is needlessly sensitising the issue through religious lines where no one's action here was religiously motivated, he is a good man for helping, he could very well have been hindu, sikh, buddhist, christian, parsi, jew and I wouldn't think of him as any different.


Well you are correct in your clarification..its very sad. I feel for the ordinary Indian right now. You have seen Pakistans response as a whole to the Indian tragedy. I hope you learn as a neighbour how to behave. The religious lines were not drawn by Muslims but by Hindu extremists who are NOWHERE to be seen now


Clutch said:


> He should just bury her as a Muslim and perhaps she will given jannah based on what is in her heart... Islam.


But her husband wouldn't allow that. So the Muslim did the human thing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Trango Towers said:


> Well you are correct in your clarification..its very sad. I feel for the ordinary Indian right now. You have seen Pakistans response as a whole to the Indian tragedy. I hope you learn as a neighbour how to behave. The religious lines were not drawn by Muslims but by Hindu extremists who are NOWHERE to be seen now
> 
> But her husband wouldn't allow that. So the Muslim did the human thing



bhakts will claim the tragedy (modi made disaster) were plotted by Muslims, Pakistan and China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

lonelyman said:


> hindu? his hindu village won't allow it
> 
> 
> what point? I told you already these are false excuse and concern, no covid virus can survive the cremation


Sure sure, bydway am I speaking with a bot? I seem to be getting same hard coded responses here.


----------



## lonelyman

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Sure sure, bydway am I speaking with a bot? I seem to be getting same hard coded responses here.



yes, anything against modi narrative is a bot and anti-national - bhakts


----------



## Varunastra

Trango Towers said:


> Well you are correct in your clarification..its very sad. I feel for the ordinary Indian right now. You have seen Pakistans response as a whole to the Indian tragedy. I hope you learn as a neighbour how to behave. The religious lines were not drawn by Muslims but by Hindu extremists who are NOWHERE to be seen now


Extremists of any religion have no place in modern society, live and let live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Extremists of any religion have no place in modern society, live and let live.



haha  , not according to modi/shah duo


----------



## Trango Towers

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Extremists of any religion have no place in modern society, live and let live.


This is the best ways. Respect to you. I wish more prople think like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

Dual Wielder said:


> The villagers are the true representation of the despicable country.. they don't seem to spare their own countrymen of the same religion.. poor old man, glad he was helped in the end, truly saddening seeing him sitting helpless alone in despair like that.. I hope he finds the strength to continue to live his life to the fullest.





Clutch said:


> He should just bury her as a Muslim and perhaps she will given jannah based on what is in her heart... Islam.


*Read the story in Full.*



> *Soon, the police came, bringing all necessary items for a funeral. The cremation was conducted with the help of a local Muslim man.*



You think police is also Muslim? ND tv as always tryin to appease its Muslim viewers with such random stories.


----------



## lonelyman

*What kind of Hindu animals abandon their relative bodies like this?*

While observing their 'Ramadan' fasts, Danish Siddiqui and Saddam Qureshi have cremated the bodies of 60 Hindu Covid victims, who had been abandoned by their families.
https://t.co/VXYfxmyzbk?amp=1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387536766257750022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suriya

lonelyman said:


> hell on earth


*That's why China bans foreign media. LoL*


----------



## lonelyman

Suriya said:


> *That's why China bans foreign media. LoL*



haha  that's why western business and diasporas (Indians included) beg to return to China?

u oh, India is not hell on earth, that's why Indian super rich using private jets flee from to it

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Aren't Muslims the super spreaders of coronavirus, as per Indian media.

Even poor vegetable sellers were boycotted and scolded.

Everyone were demonized and thrashed by the people and the media alike for being Muslims.

Seems like it is coming full circle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

CIA Mole said:


> To put things into perspective, India has more people than all of the americas combined which already has over 60 million confirmed cases and over 1 million deaths.
> 
> India has many times less land and resources.
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason why there’s still hope in peoples minds is because of constant brainwashing by western media to make india look good vs its neighbors.



you trust Indian number? ground report one single cremation site burned 300 bodies in one day, government only recorded 20 deaths for that day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Such horrid times, looks like apocalypse.

In these difficult times people perseverance and tolerance is measured, local Muslims are proving it right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

what a stupidity if you go and beat the doctors it will create more beds in hospitals ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## paritosh

Imran Khan said:


> what a stupidity if you go and beat the doctors it will create more beds in hospitals ?


Stupidity combined with a perennial feeling of helplessness. Bechare doctors pit jaate hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

*while bhakts say it's all fake*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Where is the Indian Government and their military. They claim to be so capable but can’t organize to build COVID hospitals on a war footing. Their Air Force should stand down all other operations and be flying day and night to bring in the needed supplies the world is offering. The frantic search for an ICU beds, the mismanagement, the needless loss of life and families shattered is appalling and heartbreaking.

This second wave going through India may last for months. As I saw here in New York, going up the curve is very quick but coming down was very slow. Hundreds of thousands may yet die, unless at the very least the Indian government/military builds emergency hospital expansions. Our last emergency hospital in New York only just closed this week, more than 6 months after the peak of the worst of it.

For Pakistan it should be preparing for an increase in cases a week or two at most after Eid. Supplies should be acquired and staff prepared. In all likelihood this virus strain is already across the border and only needs a large gathering of people to spread like wildfire. 

This was New York City last year, even with an all out effort and all the resources in the world.


----------



## Suriya

PakSword said:


> I can post pictures and videos of people dying on the streets, but I won't. This didn't happen in the US.


Heard from an American friend about West media reportage. She says, their *HIPPA laws prevent a lot of the similar photos that they have access to in India.* So the public has not seen the full extent of the damage in their own countries and hence there has been denialism And schadenfreude. @dbc



> The US was also capable to control the situation. In your case, western media picked the news after continuous failure of your central as well as state governments. In addition, you started silencing the voices of people who were raising concerns.



Yes, US took control of the situation after five months of the second wave after vaccination.

*For the first three months of the second wave in US, daily deaths were above 3000 and that too in a country with 4.5 times less in population compared to India.*

Yes, India did a mistake by not preparing for the second wave that too with very contagious mutants. In fact Delhi govt dismantled two big Covid facilities in the month of January.

Now they have to rush in supplies and medication as fast as they could and for that India is willing to take assistance as saving lives is more important.



> Stop pretending to be a healthcare superpower.. stop claiming that you can save the world... stop believing that you are a developed nation and can survive without external aid.


 We aren't claiming to be health super power. We are perfectly aware of our situation.

*I'm also perfectly aware of ur and other Pakistanis tendency to underestimate India. If that gives u good sleep at night and stable pulse rate, then it's okay.*


----------



## Mrc

__ https://www.facebook.com/92799481765/posts/10157930721066766

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jamahir

Norwegian said:


> Loss of human life could have been avoided if Modi the moron hadn't relaxed Covid restrictions @Joe Shearer @jamahir



Well, I am not a medical expert but I think four problems led to this massive loss of life :

1. Lack of production capacity for materials ( medicine raw materials, ventilator machines, oxygen etc ).

2. Logistics i.e. cross-country delivery of above things.

3. Lack of free, universal, high-quality healthcare which led to many people suffering just because of lack of money.

4. Lack of discipline among citizens in following preventive measures ( wearing masks, social distancing, not participating in religious gatherings and political rallies etc )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Suriya said:


> For the first three months of the second wave in US, daily deaths were above 3000 and that too in a country with 4.5


Only difference is that there was no underreporting while in your case, there's a lot of underreporting. 

Foreign and social media has exposed you gullible lot badly.


Suriya said:


> *I'm also perfectly aware of ur and other Pakistanis tendency to underestimate India. If that gives u good sleep at night and stable pulse rate, then it's okay.*



We want to show you the reality. And if you can search, just go to the posts where I am saying that we are about to enter the phase where India is right now. We are not overestimating or capability unlike you guys.. We are raising our voice now before it's too late. Your eyes are still closed sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

jamahir said:


> Well, I am not a medical expert but I think four problems led to this massive loss of life :
> 
> 1. Lack of production capacity for materials ( medicine raw materials, ventilator machines, oxygen etc ).
> 
> 2. Logistics i.e. cross-country delivery of above things.
> 
> 3. Lack of free, universal, high-quality healthcare which led to many people suffering because of lack of money.
> 
> 4. Lack of discipline among citizens in not following preventive measures ( wearing masks, social distancing, not participating in religious gatherings and political rallies etc )


In short, lack of vision, leadership. 
As I said before, India is a disorganized, dysfunctional society. India need a revolution.

Fabianism dividend has come to the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jamahir

vi-va said:


> As I said before, India is a disorganized, dysfunctional society. India need a revolution.



1. Most Indians are fatalists who typically blame themselves for any shortcomings in their lives. They don't blame the system thus they don't feel the need to change the system. There is a saying among Indians which in English translates to "Spread out your legs only as long as the mattress". Most Indians are not ambitious, especially the vision they have for society.

2. When many Indians organize they do so as a mob and not as a scientific group with progressive aims. Being extremely religious adds more fuel to this fire.

3. Many Indians don't have empathy. Even the report of 300,000+ Indian farmers having committed suicide within ten years because of artificial, socio-economic reasons, this doesn't move many Indians.

Thus I think these three points are why many, if not most, Indians, including the middle class, especially the middle class, doesn't rise up in revolutionary thinking.

Maybe the UNO should govern India for some years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

Any example in world where dying patients are in cars rickshaws or on roads given oxygen? If they can get it

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Suriya

PakSword said:


> Only difference is that there was no underreporting while in your case, there's a lot of underreporting.


* Sample this. *


*Cuomo administration underreported nursing home Covid deaths by up to 50%, NY attorney general says










Cuomo administration underreported nursing home Covid deaths by up to 50%, NY attorney general says


New York underreported Covid deaths in nursing homes by as much as 50%, according to a new report from New York Attorney General Letitia James.




www.cnbc.com




*


----------



## PakSword

Suriya said:


> * Sample this. *
> 
> 
> *Cuomo administration underreported nursing home Covid deaths by up to 50%, NY attorney general says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuomo administration underreported nursing home Covid deaths by up to 50%, NY attorney general says
> 
> 
> New York underreported Covid deaths in nursing homes by as much as 50%, according to a new report from New York Attorney General Letitia James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Have you even read the report you are quoting?

@dbc we have another case of deliberate false accusations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

jamahir said:


> 1. Most Indians are fatalists who typically blame themselves for any shortcomings in their lives. They don't blame the system thus they don't feel the need to change the system. There is a saying among Indians which in English translates to "Spread out your legs only as long as the mattress". Most Indians are not ambitious, especially the vision they have for society.
> 
> 2. When many Indians organize they do so as a mob and not as a scientific group with progressive aims. Being extremely religious adds more fuel to this fire.
> 
> 3. Many Indians don't have empathy. Even the report of 300,000+ Indian farmers having committed suicide within ten years because of artificial, socio-economic reasons, this doesn't move many Indians.
> 
> Thus I think these three points are why many, if not most, Indians, including the middle class, especially the middle class, doesn't rise up in revolutionary thinking.
> 
> Maybe the UNO should govern India for some years.


As a Chinese I am very familiar with those national characters. Why is that? Because I am Chinese, and I am familiar with Chinese history.

China once was a noble nation, back in 202 BC – 220 AD Han Dynasty, 618 to 907 AD Tang Dynasty, those Chinese are so different from those in Qing Dynasty, so different that they are two kind of species.

What changed? National characters. In Han Dynasty, they are brave solders, hard working farmers, discipline citizens. In Tang Dynasty, they are poets, diplomats, innovative. In Qing Dynasty, they are coward, selfish, undisciplined, shortsighted, inward looking, greedy, self-destructive.

Who changed the fate of China? The CCP and the greatest revolution.

India never went through any revolution in past 100 years, the legacy, good and bad all kept.

The old colonized society, good and bad culture, religions, cults, landlords, Zamindaris, they kept their influence and increasingly more influential.

The India society is mosaic, factions interests dominated, chaotic.

The leadership is absent, busy on elections after elections, please voter bank, putting national interest aside.

The India nowadays and Republic of China ruled by KMT back in 1930s are perfect clones in my eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Suriya said:


> * Sample this. *
> 
> 
> *Cuomo administration underreported nursing home Covid deaths by up to 50%, NY attorney general says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuomo administration underreported nursing home Covid deaths by up to 50%, NY attorney general says
> 
> 
> New York underreported Covid deaths in nursing homes by as much as 50%, according to a new report from New York Attorney General Letitia James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


To give you and insight on what's written in the report :

“many nursing home residents died from Covid-19 in hospitals after being transferred from their nursing homes, which is not reflected in D.O.H.’s published total nursing home death data.”

Which means that they were not reported as nursing home deaths, instead, they were reported as died in hospitals. Which means that the number of dead of covid overall wasn't underreported, it was a case of underreporting in one facility and over reporting in another.


----------



## Daghalodi



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Daghalodi said:


> View attachment 738508




Kuch dair baad munh per pahan liya tha...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Pakistan looks like it is succeeding at stabilising the situation.

7 day average daily cases has gone down by 1%.

BD is really bringing it under control as cases are still going down by 2-3% a day and has more than halved from peak 2-3 weeks ago.

This proves that current measures are working. India variant is most likely already circulating in BD as the economic and travel links are extensive and the border was only closed on Monday.

I think we should be cautious but as long as an adequate amount of social-distancing is maintained then there is no chance of Pakistan facing what is happening in India. Remember Indians went to a "free-for-all" with mass religious gatherings and even election rallies which Pakistan will not allow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suriya

PakSword said:


> Have you even read the report you are quoting?
> 
> @dbc we have another case of deliberate false accusations.


LOL.... false accusation? Read the latest report on it.









What We Know About Cuomo’s Nursing Home Scandal


Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s administration has been accused of deliberately obscuring the full scope of nursing home deaths in New York. The F.B.I. is investigating.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## jamahir

vi-va said:


> The India society is mosaic, factions interests dominated, chaotic.
> 
> The leadership is absent, busy on elections after elections, please voter bank, putting national interest aside.



Exactly !

The various political parties spend time in emotionally appealing to the language-based or religion-based prejudices of their vote bank, instead of presenting scientific and rational argument to the masses. The parties appeal thus to become installed into government power and not to properly develop the country.

For example, the AIADMK has as its vote bank the Tamils, the AIMIM has as its vote bank the Muslims and of course the BJP has as its vote bank the Hindus ( especially the Upper Caste middle class Hindus ). 

Any voice arises of the sensible left-wingers or centrists the dominant right-wing immediately tells the first and second types that they are "anti-national" and that they should "Go to Pakistan". This is the "polite" way. Another way is dragging the left-wingers and centrists through the courts on sedition charges. Another way is straightaway assassination of the progressives.



vi-va said:


> Who changed the fate of China? The CCP and the greatest revolution.
> 
> India never went through any revolution in past 100 years, the legacy, good and bad all kept.
> 
> The old colonized society, good and bad culture, religions, cults, landlords, Zamindaris, they kept their influence and increasingly more influential.



The Communist Party of India was formed in 1920 in Soviet Tashkent by a small group of people but later attracted many. But unfortunately it broke up into factions.

One of these factions ( I don't remember the name ) started armed uprising among the peasants and farmers of the Naxalbari area in West Bengal state in the 1960s. This uprising was against the zamindars ( feudal landlords ) and inspired by Mao's communist revolution in China. I don't know why feudalism existed in India two decades after the country's independence. The uprising was crushed by full State power.

Fast forward to 2021 and the Naxalite guerrillas are still fighting the state. There a few thousand Naxalites and about 200,000 government forces fighting them. The Naxalites are the underground leftist movement in India.

A few years ago I wanted to join one of the public communist groups here and I met that groups's State Secretary for my state. I had two or three discussions with him and he told me that his group wants communist change by working within the scope of the country's Constitution. Unfortunately I didn't ask him how will this happen. And like I said earlier, being a progressive in India is not easy. This gentleman once had his house attacked by 20 to 25 RSS thugs who were looking to kill him. Fortunately he wasn't at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TNT

The thing is most of u here are not aware of reality of life in Pakistan. Its like someone told the princess that ppl are dying of thurst and she says why dont they drink juices and milk. The same mentality is portrayed by few here. You call them jahil but u ppl urself are dumb and dont know the situation of a daily wagers. There are people that will have no food if they dont work for few days. They dont have good jobs and savings or dont live off the money earned by ur dady. Tell me what will those ppl do in a total lockdown? What help that 12000 Rs would have done u think?? If a person will die of hunger if he doznt work for few days then that person will damn care about covid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

beijingwalker said:


> *Covid in India: Why is the government playing down the crisis? *



Because India is not a democracy. It is a religious extremist theocracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Workers in New Delhi on Tuesday building new platforms for cremating bodies, as the coronavirus takes an increasing toll on the country.

*India Blames a Virus Variant as Its Covid-19 Crisis Deepens*

By Jeffrey Gettleman, Shalini Venugopal and Apoorva Mandavilli
Photographs by Atul Loke

Published April 28, 2021Updated April 29, 2021, 12:22 a.m. ET
Doctors, the public and the media point to anecdotal evidence of infections even among the vaccinated. Scientists say the data is too thin and cite other reasons behind the country’s second wave.
NEW DELHI — At Sir Ganga Ram Hospital, a huge facility in the middle of India’s capital, 37 fully vaccinated doctors came down with Covid-19 earlier this month.
The infections left most with mild symptoms, but it added to their growing fears that the virus behind India’s catastrophic second wave is different. They wonder if a more contagious variant that dodges the immune system could be fueling the epidemic inside the world’s hardest-hit nation.
So far the evidence is inconclusive, and researchers caution that other factors could explain the viciousness of the outbreak, which has overwhelmed India’s capital so quickly that hospitals are entirely overrun and crematories burn nonstop. Still, the presence of the variant could complicate the taming of India’s Covid-19 disaster.

“The current wave of Covid has a different clinical behavior,” said Dr. Sujay Shad, a senior cardiac surgeon at Sir Ganga Ram Hospital, where two of the doctors needed supplemental oxygen to recover. “It’s affecting young adults. It’s affecting families. It’s a new thing altogether. Two-month-old babies are getting infected.”
How to Help India
Donors are giving money for meals, medical expenses, P.P.E. and oxygen tanks, among other essential supplies, during the Covid crisis.
India’s outbreak worsened even further on Wednesday, as the authorities reported nearly 3,300 daily deaths. That brings the official total to nearly 201,200 people lost, though experts believe the true figure is much higher. Daily new infections also surged to nearly 357,700, another record.




Image
Patients receiving oxygen in the back of a rickshaw outside a Sikh house of worship in New Delhi this week. A lack of oxygen and other supplies has led to pleas for help online.





Image
Waiting to refill empty oxygen tanks.

As supplies run dangerously low and hospitals are forced to turn away the sick, scientists are trying to determine what role variants of the virus might be playing. They are working with precious little data. India, like many other countries, has not built up a robust system to track viruses.
India’s worries have focused on a homegrown variant called B.1.617. The public, the popular press and many doctors have concluded that it is responsible for the severity of the second wave.
Researchers outside of India say the limited data so far suggests instead that a better-known variant called B.1.1.7 may be a more considerable factor. That variant walloped Britain late last year, hit much of Europe and is now the most common source of new infection in the United States.
“While it’s almost certainly true B.1.617 is playing a role, it’s unclear how much it’s contributing directly to the surge and how that compares to other circulating variants, especially B.1.1.7,” said Kristian Andersen, a virologist at the Scripps Research Institute in San Diego.





Image
A mass cremation in New Delhi on Tuesday.





Image
Performing last rites in New Delhi for someone who died from the coronavirus.

Beyond the variants, scientists believe there are other, possibly more obvious factors that could be powering India’s deadly second wave.
India has just scraped the surface in terms of vaccinating its population, with less than 2 percent fully vaccinated. Experts also blame lax public behavior after last year’s first wave and missteps by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, such as recently holding large political rallies that may have spread the disease and sent a message to the people that the worst was over.

“There is a lot of jumping to conclusions that B.1.167 is the explanation for what’s happening,” said Jeffrey Barrett, director of the Covid-19 genomics initiative at the Wellcome Sanger Institute in Britain. “These other things are probably more likely to be the explanation.”
Preliminary evidence suggests that the variant is still responsive to vaccines, although slightly less so. India relies heavily on the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine, which clinical trials show is less powerful than the vaccines made by Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna and could perhaps be more easily thwarted by mutations.
“For now the vaccines remain effective, but there is a trend toward less effectiveness,” said Dr. Céline Gounder, an infectious disease physician and epidemiologist at Bellevue Hospital in New York.

In India, a number of doctors point to anecdotal evidence that people who have been fully vaccinated are getting sick. Those doctors also say they are seeing children with serious symptoms, such as severe diarrhea, acidosis and falling blood pressure, even among otherwise healthy patients.
“This is very different from what we saw last year,” said Dr. Soonu Udani, head of critical care services at the SRCC Children’s Hospital in Mumbai.





Image
Health workers testing recent arrivals at a train station in Mumbai earlier this month.






Image
A mostly deserted vaccination center in Mumbai earlier this month, when a lockdown limited visitors.
Researchers say other factors could lead to more infections among young people, such as India’s schools, which had started reopening in recent months after the country’s first wave.
The variant in India is sometimes called “the double mutant,” though the name is a misnomer because it has many more mutations than two. It garnered the name because one of its three versions contains two genetic mutations found in other difficult-to-control variants of the coronavirus. One is present in the highly contagious variant that ripped through California earlier this year. The other is similar to one found in the variant first identified in South Africa and is believed to make the vaccines slightly less effective.
“There are variants that are more transmissible than what we all coped with a year ago,” Dr. Barrett said of the many variants circulating in India. “Things can change really quickly, so if a country doesn’t react quickly enough, things can go from bad to very bad very quickly.”
Scientists say that different variants seem to dominate specific parts of India. For instance, the B.1.617 variant has been detected in a large number of samples from the central state of Maharashtra.
ADVERTISEMENT
Continue reading the main story

By contrast, the B.1.1.7 variant is rising quickly in New Delhi, said Dr. Sujeet Singh, director of India’s National Centre for Disease Control. It was prevalent in half of samples evaluated at the end of March, up from 28 percent just two weeks before. The B.1.617 variant is also circulating in New Delhi, he added.
But ultimately, the data from India is too thin to parse the distribution of variants around the country. Despite the huge number of new infections, India is performing very little genomic sequencing.






Image
The empty streets of Mumbai during a weekend lockdown in mid-April.





Image
Police officers checking the credentials of commuters during the lockdown in Mumbai.


In December, the government tapped a group of 10 laboratories and set an ambitious target to sequence 5 percent of samples across the country every month. But so far, less than 1 percent of samples collected has been sequenced. A report in The Wire, an Indian online publication, pointed to logistical challenges, bureaucratic red tape and the lack of funding as some of the reasons.
“They simply aren’t well-resourced enough, as sophisticated as their scientists and doctors might be,” Dr. Gounder said.
Apart from Britain, few other countries have been monitoring variants closely. The United States was also sequencing less than 1 percent of samples and ramped up its efforts only in recent weeks.
Officials in India are trying to track how many fully vaccinated people have fallen ill, a measure called the breakthrough infection rate. That could suggest how virulent any variant in India might be. They have focused on frontline medical workers, who are more likely to have received both doses of the AstraZeneca vaccine.
So far, data from the Indian Council of Medical Research up to April 21 shows an extremely low breakthrough infection rate, though perhaps not as low as that of the United States. The data shows 0.02 percent to 0.04 percent of vaccinated people falling ill. The rate in the United States, which relies on different vaccines, is 0.008 percent.






Image
Health workers checking the temperatures of residents of Dharavi, a district home to many low-income migrant workers, in Mumbai earlier this month.






Image
Waiting in line for free food in Dharavi during a lockdown earlier this month. 

At Sir Ganga Ram hospital, the 37 doctors who became infected after immunization had received their first dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine between late January to early February and then their second dose four to six weeks after that. The hospital employs about 500 doctors.

Dr. Shad, the cardiac surgeon, was reluctant to jump to conclusions about variants breaking through the immunizations. “I don’t think anyone has the serological data” to answer that, he said.
A broad lack of data plagues the scientific chase for variants and whether they are contributing to the severity of India’s crisis. Fast-moving mutations complicate the picture because it isn’t immediately clear how quickly they spread or how they respond to vaccines.
In India, the health care system wasn’t on alert for the impact of variants at home, even as they began to spread globally, said Dr. Thekkekara Jacob John, a senior virologist in the southern state of Tamil Nadu.
“We were not looking for variants at all,” he said. “In other words, we missed the boat.”






Image
Relatives in protective gear performing last rites for a man who died of the coronavirus, at a Hindu cremation center in the outskirts of Mumbai last week.

Hari Kumar contributed reporting.


----------



## -=virus=-

jamahir said:


> 1. Most Indians are fatalists who typically blame themselves for any shortcomings in their lives. They don't blame the system thus they don't feel the need to change the system. There is a saying among Indians which in English translates to "Spread out your legs only as long as the mattress". Most Indians are not ambitious, especially the vision they have for society.
> 
> 2. When many Indians organize they do so as a mob and not as a scientific group with progressive aims. Being extremely religious adds more fuel to this fire.
> 
> 3. Many Indians don't have empathy. Even the report of 300,000+ Indian farmers having committed suicide within ten years because of artificial, socio-economic reasons, this doesn't move many Indians.
> 
> Thus I think these three points are why many, if not most, Indians, including the middle class, especially the middle class, doesn't rise up in revolutionary thinking.
> 
> Maybe the UNO should govern India for some years.


To feed you 3 meals a day, pay for your house and every time you need to visit a doctor ? 

This is pure greed on your part, evil eyeing everyone's money looking for free everything. 

Why would people not prioritize their family and kids over you when it comes to providing for them ? 

you're a shameless bhikari/muftkhor/harami for expecting everyone else to pay your bills. 

ok, time to go feed my neighbourhood strays my leftover biriyani and kebabs.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Where is @andhadhund? The guy kept yapping about how Kumbh participants were all vaccinated and blah blah blah.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
 1


----------



## jamahir

-=virus=- said:


> To feed you 3 meals a day, pay for your house and every time you need to visit a doctor ?
> 
> This is pure greed on your part, evil eyeing everyone's money looking for free everything.



You are confusing Communism with the tax-driven North European "welfare state" countries.

In a proper communist society the traditional money system would have been abolished and what would replace it will be a system where everyone will have potentially equal access to all the goods and services within the society provided that the people will contribute their bit to society. "From each according to his abilities".

Read this thread of mine where I propose a new economic system.



-=virus=- said:


> ok, time to go feed my neighbourhood strays my leftover biriyani and kebabs.
> 
> View attachment 738518



Right, while humans in India die of hunger or are forced to do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Leishangthem

Things might have been not so worse if India had picked the right ally.When you have the audacity to play superpower when it's not your forte,a scam can only work so much ,now left naked before whole world as a consequence.



UKBengali said:


> Pakistan looks like it is succeeding at stabilising the situation.
> 
> 7 day average daily cases has gone down by 1%.
> 
> BD is really bringing it under control as cases are still going down by 2-3% a day and has more than halved from peak 2-3 weeks ago.
> 
> This proves that current measures are working. India variant is most likely already circulating in BD as the economic and travel links are extensive and the border was only closed on Monday.
> 
> I think we should be cautious but as long as an adequate amount of social-distancing is maintained then there is no chance of Pakistan facing what is happening in India. Remember Indians went to a "free-for-all" with mass religious gatherings and even election rallies which Pakistan will not allow.


Bangladesh and Pakistan will always fare better,they both picked the right ally and don't try to put up a superpower front when it's beyond their capability and a notion simply not real. BD & pak has strong supply chain link with china and constantly working with Chinese experts in tackling the virus and they both already part of china's South Asian vaccine umbrella union.



vi-va said:


> In short, lack of vision, leadership.
> As I said before, India is a disorganized, dysfunctional society. India need a revolution.
> 
> Fabianism dividend has come to the end.


 The age of revolution is far gone,great atrocities already happens in India,India can't take a revolution,the humanitarian atrocities will be at a scale previously unconceived .

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## vi-va

jamahir said:


> Exactly !
> 
> The various political parties spend time in emotionally appealing to the language-based or religion-based prejudices of their vote bank, instead of presenting scientific and rational argument to the masses. The parties appeal thus to become installed into government power and not to properly develop the country.
> 
> For example, the AIADMK has as its vote bank the Tamils, the AIMIM has as its vote bank the Muslims and of course the BJP has as its vote bank the Hindus ( especially the Upper Caste middle class Hindus ).
> 
> Any voice arises of the sensible left-wingers or centrists the dominant right-wing immediately tells the first and second types that they are "anti-national" and that they should "Go to Pakistan". This is the "polite" way. Another way is dragging the left-wingers and centrists through the courts on sedition charges. Another way is straightaway assassination of the progressives.
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party of India was formed in 1920 in Soviet Tashkent by a small group of people but later attracted many. But unfortunately it broke up into factions.
> 
> One of these factions ( I don't remember the name ) started armed uprising among the peasants and farmers of the Naxalbari area in West Bengal state in the 1960s. This uprising was against the zamindars ( feudal landlords ) and inspired by Mao's communist revolution in China. I don't know why feudalism existed in India two decades after the country's independence. The uprising was crushed by full State power.
> 
> Fast forward to 2021 and the Naxalite guerrillas are still fighting the state. There a few thousand Naxalites and about 200,000 government forces fighting them. The Naxalites are the underground leftist movement in India.
> 
> A few years ago I wanted to join one of the public communist groups here and I met that groups's State Secretary for my state. I had two or three discussions with him and he told me that his group wants communist change by working within the scope of the country's Constitution. Unfortunately I didn't ask him how will this happen. And like I said earlier, being a progressive in India is not easy. This gentleman once had his house attacked by 20 to 25 RSS thugs who were looking to kill him. Fortunately he wasn't at home.


Thanks. I am aware of that. I can't say I am familiar with India history and politics, but I knew some, there is a book worth reading
*India's Political Economy: The Gradual Revolution (1947-2004) by Francine R. Frankel*








__





India's Political Economy: The Gradual Revolution (1947-2004) by Francine R. Frankel (2006-11-30): Amazon.com: Books


India's Political Economy: The Gradual Revolution (1947-2004) by Francine R. Frankel (2006-11-30) on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. India's Political Economy: The Gradual Revolution (1947-2004) by Francine R. Frankel (2006-11-30)



www.amazon.com





I think they are Bernsteinism. Historically Bernsteinism movement all failed.








Eduard Bernstein - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

jamahir said:


> You are confusing Communism with the tax-driven North European "welfare state" countries.
> 
> In a proper communist society the traditional money system would have been abolished and what would replace it will be a system where everyone will have potentially equal access to all the goods and services within the society provided that the people will contribute their bit to society. "From each according to his abilities".
> 
> Read this thread of mine where I propose a new economic system.


and where has the traditional money system ever been abolished ? 

that's some seriously deluded commie garbage you're sprouting... anyway, I'm not paying your electricity, rent and doctor bills. 



jamahir said:


> Right, while humans in India die of hunger or are forced to do this.


one of the great tragedies of the lockdown was the poor stray dogs who went hungry.

some in my family got special permission from the police so they could go and feed the poor doggos.

I love stray dogs, I hate random strangers who expect me to pay for their meals

dogs > commies any day !


----------



## jamahir

-=virus=- said:


> and where has the traditional money system ever been abolished ?
> 
> that's some seriously deluded commie garbage you're sprouting...



Until January this year Cuba had a dual currency system.

But my proposal is simple. Read through it and speak of it among others. This is how revolutions start or spread.



-=virus=- said:


> one of the great tragedies of the lockdown was the poor stray dogs who went hungry.
> 
> some in my family got special permission from the police so they could go and feed the poor doggos.



So when Sonu Sood and Chef Vikas Khanna were feeding desperately hungry people, when reverse migrants were dying of hunger on trains and roads you and your family were feeding dogs. You even have an affectionate word for them - "doggos". Your 35+ million "doggos" have are dangerous. They attack and kill humans and cats and must be removed. If you live in Kerala you will know of the anti-stray-dog sentiment among many people there.

You should review your thoughts.


----------



## -=virus=-

jamahir said:


> So when Sonu Sood and Chef Vikas Khanna were feeding desperately hungry people, when reverse migrants were dying of hunger on trains and roads you and your family were feeding dogs. You even have an affectionate word for them - "doggos". Your 35+ million "doggos" have are dangerous. They attack and kill humans and cats and must be removed. If you live in Kerala you will know of the anti-stray-dog sentiment among many people there.
> 
> You should review your thoughts.


forgot to mention, they fed, clothed, gave cash, arranged transport for migrants too.

you're obviously a retard.. dogs and cats get along just fine

did you do anything for migrants apart from sprout your bullcrap online ? 

did you even give one mirant a bit of cash, food, some clothes ? toys for the kids ? 

probably not.. you're too busy eyeing other people's money, you greedy spiteful communist !


----------



## jamahir

-=virus=- said:


> forgot to mention, they fed, clothed, gave cash, arranged transport for migrants too.



I doubt that.



-=virus=- said:


> you're obviously a retard.. dogs and cats get along just fine



And you obviously haven't ever heard or seen a cat, even a baby cat, being chased down by five to eight dogs and bitten to death over time.

The cry of a dying cat is one of the saddest sounds one can hear.

Where are the cats in India, I ask you !

I ask that of that vile woman, arch dog lover Maneka Gandhi too !



-=virus=- said:


> did you do anything for migrants apart from sprout your bullcrap online ?
> 
> did you even give one mirant a bit of cash, food, some clothes ? toys for the kids ?
> 
> probably not.. you're too busy eyeing other people's money, you greedy spiteful communist !



If India was a communist country those sad situations would not have occurred in the first place.

So you should read my economic proposal thread and spread word of it. If it is implemented along with other leftist, scientific and progressive ideas I can guarantee a radically changed India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## jamahir

@CONNAN, my above post should have been "being chased down by five to eight *dogs*".

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Suriya

*Niagara Falls to be Illuminated In Tricolour in India's Support to Fight Covid *


----------



## CONNAN

jamahir said:


> @CONNAN, my above post should have been "being chased down by five to eight *dogs*".


well such characters don't care about the truth, they just care if it makes sense to them, which is the stupidest and most illogical way way of thinking . uses the pragmatic theory of truth, which is flawed, because you can use it to justify literally anything, including murder. The pragmatic Theory simply means, if something works then it's good for me and correct. People that think this way are very close minded.They don’t want to admit any mistakes of their own and neither they want anyone to have reasonable discussion on their beliefs. Simple reason is that they don’t have reasons to justify their act so they do these alternative things for their ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Daghalodi said:


> View attachment 738508




Man, this MUST be translated in English.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

vi-va said:


> As a Chinese I am very familiar with those national characters. Why is that? Because I am Chinese, and I am familiar with Chinese history.
> 
> China once was a noble nation, back in 202 BC – 220 AD Han Dynasty, 618 to 907 AD Tang Dynasty, those Chinese are so different from those in Qing Dynasty, so different that they are two kind of species.
> 
> What changed? National characters. In Han Dynasty, they are brave solders, hard working farmers, discipline citizens. In Tang Dynasty, they are poets, diplomats, innovative. In Qing Dynasty, they are coward, selfish, undisciplined, shortsighted, inward looking, greedy, self-destructive.
> 
> Who changed the fate of China? The CCP and the greatest revolution.
> 
> India never went through any revolution in past 100 years, the legacy, good and bad all kept.
> 
> The old colonized society, good and bad culture, religions, cults, landlords, Zamindaris, they kept their influence and increasingly more influential.
> 
> The India society is mosaic, factions interests dominated, chaotic.
> 
> The leadership is absent, busy on elections after elections, please voter bank, putting national interest aside.
> 
> The India nowadays and Republic of China ruled by KMT back in 1930s are perfect clones in my eyes.



this is why I said India = Late Qing many times before. We've seen it before. We've lived it. We were India today, 100 years ago. Saying India = 1920's ROC could be even more accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

Daghalodi said:


> View attachment 738508


very fashionable....is that T-string inspired?


----------



## Valar.

Daghalodi said:


> View attachment 738508



Rough translation: According to research, corona has been so deadly in India because these idiots are wearing masks way too low.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

jamahir said:


> I doubt that.


why doubt ? charity comes naturally to people who have something to give. 

but a greedy starving commie like you who is always eyeing other people's money to pay for his needs probably has nothing to offer to anyone, I don't doubt that for a second. 

ok, gotta feed the stray babies again..


----------



## Globenim

CONNAN said:


> unfortunately We have a few physcopath politicians , who want to protect their image. When the emperor himself is naked, what to expect from his blind supporters


It thought the miraculous powers of "democracy with greedy bourgeoisie American characteristics" were supposed to prevent that a bunch of incompotent psychopaths could rule over a country?


----------



## CONNAN

Globenim said:


> It thought the miraculous powers of "democracy with greedy bourgeoisie American characteristics" were supposed to prevent that a bunch of incompotent psychopaths could rule over a country?



Democracy nor communism will not help when people blindly follow popular figures and vote them to power


----------



## mike2000 is back

Suriya said:


> *India does need emergency supplies as the mutants both Indian and UK variants spreading very fast and attacking young in densely populated in cities in North or West.
> 
> For this reason local authorities in Delhi and other place are totally unprepared for this kind of surge where 4 million new cased reported within a span of 4 weeks.
> 
> Situation in US was no different four months back , except media reported it differently. In India, wester media has gone totally Ghoulish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxygen supply issues forced five Los Angeles-area hospitals to declare an 'internal disaster'
> 
> 
> Oxygen supply issues led at least five Los Angeles County hospitals to declare an "internal disaster" Sunday, which included turning patients away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There are a dozen in Delhi. But all of western media is going to that single cremation ground designated mainly for Covid dead. Practically In all western media reports, the same Sardarji manager will be seen talking to media.


So according you guys it's western media bias against innocent India? How come you guys don't say the same thing when we make reports about China? 
You guys should calm down and take responsibility for your failures, instead of forcing twitter, Facebook and other social media site to shutdown comments or reports from Indians critical about your government response to this crisis. Looks more to me like a dictatorship than a democracy. Since when a real democracy acts this way? 🤦🏾‍♂️

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Suriya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387702254816403459


----------



## Indus Pakistan

mike2000 is back said:


> So according you guys it's western media bias against innocent India? How come you guys don't say the same thing when we make reports about China?
> You guys should calm down and take responsibility for your failures, instead of forcing twitter, Facebook and other social media site to shutdown comments or reports from Indians critical about your government response to this crisis. Looks more to me like a dictatorship than a democracy. Since when a real democracy acts this way? 🤦🏾‍♂️


Mate it never was a democracy like you think it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suriya

mike2000 is back said:


> So according you guys it's western media bias against innocent India? How come you guys don't say the same thing when we make reports about China?


You journos in China can't even report without thinking thousand times that they can end up in prison for what they are saying or writing.

In India, they are making reporting straight out of cremation grounds without giving a second thought about the dignity of the dead or effects on the mind of the viewers.



> Looks more to me like a dictatorship than a democracy. Since when a real democracy acts this way? 🤦🏾‍♂️


Don't teach India democracy. India is among the civilization first to practice democracy as system of governance. Now get lost.



Indus Pakistan said:


> Mate it never was a democracy like you think it is.


 Here comes a sepoy to his masters rescue.


----------



## CONNAN

it is still worst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Indus Pakistan said:


> Mate it never was a democracy like you think it is.



exactly, it’s oligarch theocracy with the facade of democracy

modi gets away killing thousands in 2002, now he gets away killing millions in 2021

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

They still haven't learnt their lesson

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387669807810580480


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

dbc said:


> we don’t want them please help yourself



Quad just became triad. A fitting name for a fitting organization.

@ZeEa5KPul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## dbc

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Quad just became triad. A fitting name for a fitting organization.
> 
> @ZeEa5KPul



Inserting India into an alliance is like implanting silicone into Ariana Grande - totally and unequivocally superfluous.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Indus Pakistan said:


> Mate it never was a democracy like you think it is.



Like I said before - when you can buy an illiterate's vote with a dhoti/saree/meal, that is not a democracy.

Democracy is ill suited to India - which Hindutva Bhakts know quite well. It was always a whitewash and a farce.

Propaganda (of Pakistani and Bangladeshi bugaboo - "woh log aa raha hai") is what drives votes for educated Indians and the dhoti/saree/meal does it for illiterates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Suriya said:


> LOL.... false accusation? Read the latest report on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What We Know About Cuomo’s Nursing Home Scandal
> 
> 
> Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s administration has been accused of deliberately obscuring the full scope of nursing home deaths in New York. The F.B.I. is investigating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Again, have you read this and the other article yourself?


----------



## lonelyman

Unbelievable, not just the common folks suffering now









Ex Diplomat Whose Passing Jaishankar Condoled Died Outside Hospital After Five-Hour Wait


Ashok Amrohi's wife said the Gurgaon hospital refused to provide any care until the admission procedure was done.




thewire.in






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387882862431674377

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## lonelyman

*New Delhi: *“My mother will die if you take away her oxygen cylinder.”

The mother of a young man – seen in a viral video pleading with Uttar Pradesh police to not confiscate an oxygen cylinder that some men under their escort are seen carting towards a van – passed away hours after the video was shot.

The video from Upadhyay Hospital in Agra shows a young man in a PPE suit down on his knees pleading with the police. On April 28, this video was tweeted by _Times of India_ journalist Deepak Lavania, among others, and was soon shared multiple times.










Mother of Man Seen Pleading for Oxygen to Not Be Taken Away Dies; Cops Say Video 'Misleading'


A video showing 22-year-old Anmol Goyal on his knees, begging the police to not take away his mother's oxygen cylinder, has gone viral. The family says the cylinder was theirs.




thewire.in






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387385303866888197

Reactions: Sad Sad:
4 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Death Professor

lonelyman said:


> *Died Outside Hospital After Five-Hour Wait*




India is in chaos. If this is the condition of the elite, imagine what common folks or the poor which are about 400 million would be facing right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Sending in the goon squad to enforce the inhumane orders on behalf of a “VIP”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

FuturePAF said:


> Sending in the goon squad to enforce the inhumane orders on behalf of a “VIP”.



well, in hinduvta, what's common folk's life to VIP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## bshifter

Gurgaon Hospitals Run Low On Oxygen, Crematoriums Run Out Of Space


In Haryana's Millennium City Gurgaon, hospitals are running low on oxygen and crematoriums are running out of space with thousands of fresh Covid infections added to the caseload in the last few days.




www.ndtv.com





35-year-old Shyam, who lives near the crematorium, told NDTV, "I have lived here all my life. In 35 years I have never witnessed a situation like this. On usual days, the crematorium used to shut by 6 PM. But now it runs round the clock. All these additional bodies are cremated in the open parking lot and the smoke and fumes enter our houses. We can't even open our windows at any point. This crematorium is in the middle of a residential area. Psychologically also it is very disturbing to see funeral pyres lit up all night and we understand the pain of those who have lost their loved ones."

You know when you such tragic stories, you do pity the Indians. And yet when they should be trying to save India they come here to troll. Maybe they are false flaggers, for those who are not and still put BS here about China amidst this horrible pandemic deserve the leadership India currently has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## PakSword

lonelyman said:


> *New Delhi: *“My mother will die if you take away her oxygen cylinder.”
> 
> The mother of a young man – seen in a viral video pleading with Uttar Pradesh police to not confiscate an oxygen cylinder that some men under their escort are seen carting towards a van – passed away hours after the video was shot.
> 
> The video from Upadhyay Hospital in Agra shows a young man in a PPE suit down on his knees pleading with the police. On April 28, this video was tweeted by _Times of India_ journalist Deepak Lavania, among others, and was soon shared multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother of Man Seen Pleading for Oxygen to Not Be Taken Away Dies; Cops Say Video 'Misleading'
> 
> 
> A video showing 22-year-old Anmol Goyal on his knees, begging the police to not take away his mother's oxygen cylinder, has gone viral. The family says the cylinder was theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewire.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387385303866888197


This guy should think about not voting for BJP again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

USA has nearly 600,000 deaths but never experience such chaos like India.

Do you seriously believe current registration of only more than 200,000 deaths for India of covid-19?

Maybe , they forgot to add an additional zero behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

PakSword said:


> This guy should think about not voting for BJP again.



I don't hold breadth on that, with the Hindutva delusional self-grandeur and false propaganda hatred against Muslims and China, they would vote Modi again and again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lonelyman

Beast said:


> USA has nearly 600,000 deaths but never experience such chaos like India.
> 
> Do you seriously believe current registration of only more than 200,000 deaths for India of covid-19?
> 
> Maybe , they forgot to add an additional zero behind.



under-report is a sure fact, the question is how much?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

Beast said:


> USA has nearly 600,000 deaths but never experience such chaos like India.
> 
> Do you seriously believe current registration of only more than 200,000 deaths for India of covid-19?
> 
> Maybe , they forgot to add an additional zero behind.



Also you do not see open cremation in the US like India. Almost 600.000 deaths even America does not have that many crematorium and we do not see photos of burning bodies in the open air. I have to ask how America handle with so many bodies. Just have prisoners bury them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

That's why I always advocate Pakistani people to get licensed weapons and train on them as it has several benefits.

1) It stops dictatorship and cruelty, Can you imagine such thing happening in Pakistan . Do you think police in pakistan can steal oxygen cylinder when they know Pakistani public is also armed to teeth. 

2) It creates second line of defense , in case of war with india you can bet that we civilians will also have to fight alongside Pakistani military to defend our freedom as india is 5 times bigger then us and to do so we need to have trained on our own weapons and practice shooting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Modi hai to mumkin hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

It is an utter disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

April 29, 2021

By Srdja Trifkovic

In the last seven days India has seen more COVID cases than any other country in the world. The official death toll is over 200,000, although the country’s flawed mortality statistics lead experts to believe that the true figure may be much higher. India’s hundreds of thousands of villages are home to hundreds of millions of people; many of these villagers die at home and their deaths remain unregistered.

So many people are dying that crematoriums are overwhelmed, spilling over into parking lots and other empty spaces. Improvised funeral pyres blaze near residential areas, burning thousands who died waiting for hospital beds or oxygen supplies. While a second wave of such ferocity could not have been predicted, the government’s distraction and complacency have turned it into a tragedy.

“With made-in-India solutions, we controlled the spread of the virus and improved our health infrastructure,” Prime Minister Narendra Modi boasted in January. In February his Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) even passed a resolution hailing him as a visionary who had “defeated” COVID-19. Such boasts are now seen as a grotesque exercise in political point scoring, with momentous consequences.

This catastrophic second wave of COVID-19 infections and the manifest failure of Modi’s government to prepare for the crisis or to manage it competently calls into question an apparently attractive vision that has gained traction among some American geostrategic analysts in recent years. Its key tenet is that India can and should develop into a viable counterweight to China’s growing power, and that its political elite can and should be enticed to abandon India’s traditional policy of non-alignment in favor of a close partnership with the United States, leading to a military alliance.

In June 2016 I pointed out that Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s key strategic objectives broadly correspond with America’s interests in Asia. During his 12-day tour of Asia just over a year later, President Donald Trump repeatedly used the term “Indo-Pacific” instead of “Asia-Pacific,” parroting then-Secretary of State Rex Tillerson’s words from a few days earlier. Referring to the Pacific and Indian Oceans as a “single strategic arena,” he described India and the United States as “bookends” within that vast panregion. This was a striking novelty in the public discourse of America’s senior officials.

The unspoken intent was to bring India into a closer partnership with the U.S., Japan, and Australia in order to contain China. Such hopes received fresh impetus after a major border clash between Indian and Chinese troops in June 2020 in the disputed Western Himalayan area of Ladakh, in northern Kashmir. Some experts pointed out that India’s military alliance with the U.S. would be a “strategic nightmare” for China. Others wondered whether India is “the next China” and even argued that India can overtake China in the next decade.

Yet because of the recent COVID disaster, the contrast between India and China could not be starker. “China’s economy springs back from pandemic hit with record growth,” the Financial Times proclaimed on April 16, an event made possible because China successfully contained the virus. Comparable to India in terms of population (around 1.4 billion) but vastly different in culture and political institutions, China proved to be a more disciplined society with a more efficient civil service.

It is easy to ascribe the difference in outcome to China’s ruthless one-party rule. The epidemic could have been a significant threat to the legitimacy of the Chinese Communist Party, but it would not have been able to impose discipline on an unwilling populace. It is noteworthy that some countries which share many cultural traits with China but have a Western-style democratic system—notably Japan, South Korea, Taiwan and Singapore—have also been far more successful at controlling the virus than India.

The crux of the matter is that India is still largely a poor, internally divided, developing country. It is divided by both the resilient caste system and by religion. Even a Harvard pedigree does not rid one of caste, and the nation’s 200 million Muslims experience an uneasy coexistence with the majority Hindus. This spirit of mutual suspicion occasionally explodes into raw hatred.

India became a single polity under the British Raj in 1858, but the spirit of national unity, which the Congress Party tried to impose from above after the country gained independence in 1948, has never been internalized by the society.

In contrast China is an internally integrated nation-state par excellence. From the time of Qin Shi Huang, China’s first emperor (who ruled in 221-210 BC) the Middle Kingdom has been developing as a centralized state with a homogenous population, avoiding expansion beyond its ability to assimilate its new subjects. The ranks of its famously efficient civil service were filled on merit. Even the conquering Mongols kept the state structure essentially intact when their Yuan dynasty ruled China (1271-1368). Its current leaders are supposedly guided by the teachings of Marx, Engels, and Lenin. Nevertheless, China’s internal cohesion and its grand strategy vis-à-vis the rest of the world arguably would not have been much different today had the Kuomintang won the civil war back in 1949.

In the vital arena of economic growth, instead of catching up India is slipping behind. For 25 years following the beginning of Deng Xiaoping’s reforms in 1978, China’s average growth rate was 75 percent higher than that of India. Their per capita income was roughly the same in 1980. Today China’s per capita GDP is $10,000 while India’s is just $2,000. Even if calculated in purchasing parity terms (PPP), China still leads India by 86 percent. Per capita China has ten times more cellphones, four times more computers, and four times more TVs. China’s adult literacy rate is 97 percent, India’s 75 percent. The list goes on.

The ongoing COVID-19 debacle has laid bare certain structural weaknesses of the Indian state and society which have been present ever since independence. The country has had periods of solid growth rates since the early 1990s, but its birth rates have kept pace with economic growth and the problem remains unresolved. Its islands of impressive development—such as the IT industry complex in Hyderabad—remain surrounded by a sea of squalor. Modi was reelected in 2019 largely by pandering to passionate Hindu nationalism. His handling of the COVID crisis has been deplorable.

The U.S. would make a strategic mistake of the first order to treat India as a potential ally with the capacity to confront and contain China, or as a full-fledged American partner in the geopolitical great game. In reality India will not be able to compete with China in the post-COVID world. The advocates of an outright alliance need to consider the likely downside. Even if India were to depart from its traditional policy of non-alignment, instead of becoming a mighty asset of the U.S.-led ring of containment it could easily turn into yet another American defense dependent.

A security guarantee would likely disincentivize India from investing in its own defense. (Just think of NATO’s rich European members!) At the same time such a guarantee could make it dangerously confident in the belief that it is America’s duty to protect it. It is easy to imagine some future BJP government feeling emboldened to pursue more confrontational policies with its northern neighbor. That could get the U.S. entangled in risky scenarios with no benefit whatsoever to America’s well-being and security.

The only sensible strategy is to let the two Asian giants sort out their mutual relations as they see fit. In the Indian Subcontinent—and everywhere else for that matter—it is in America’s interest to reduce its commitments, rather than extend them.

Srdja Trifkovic
Dr. Srdja Trifkovic, Foreign Affairs Editor of Chronicles, is the author of The Sword of the Prophet and Defeating Jihad.









India’s COVID Debacle and its Strategic Implications


India's response to the ongoing second wave of COVID destroys the idea that it would be a reliable and powerful partner for any American ventures in Asia, specifically in containing China




www.chroniclesmagazine.org





The verdict couldn't be anymore damning for Modi and Hindustan. Even the most fervently Islam hating stooges are now realizing what we already knew decades ago. The West has bet on the wrong horse. India was never capable and worthy of being the counterweight against China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsifIjaz

PakSword said:


> This guy should think about not voting for BJP again.


Won't happen.. no matter what happens the electronic media... the print media .. the socially engraved RSS ideology over decades will change their stance navk to theirs over weeks to maximum months.

One need not go beyond the reporting done a yr ago on islami jamat gathering and kumbh mela..
or
between Muslim mosques turned to care centers or Mumbai Muslims from bhindi bazar providing oxygen cylinders or a Muslim rickshaw driver turning his auto to ambulance at his own cost and the way it was reported as social and transportation workers helping covid efforts.. there are dozen other examples.

They pounce on opportunity for anti muslim rhetoric and avoid using the same lense when opportunity arrives for recognition. The few things that unites majority of Indian casts.. states.. societies include anti Pakistan.. anti Muslim .. unification of kashmir and now slowly growing anti Sikh and anti China sentiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bshifter

It is spreading so fast, so many bodies and woods running out they might have to use gasoline to send their loved ones into the next afterlife. The horrific eerie scenery of pyres lighting up at night, the smoke and smell entering homes just imagine the poor people must be having trouble sleeping. It's a nightmare you do not want to experience it yourself.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Dalit said:


> It is an utter disaster.



He was upper middle class, with government connections (the foreign minister knew him personally), just imagine the poor and common folks in Hinduvta right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

In another news Maha Bharat is sending rockets on mars




lonelyman said:


> *New Delhi: *“My mother will die if you take away her oxygen cylinder.”
> 
> The mother of a young man – seen in a viral video pleading with Uttar Pradesh police to not confiscate an oxygen cylinder that some men under their escort are seen carting towards a van – passed away hours after the video was shot.
> 
> The video from Upadhyay Hospital in Agra shows a young man in a PPE suit down on his knees pleading with the police. On April 28, this video was tweeted by _Times of India_ journalist Deepak Lavania, among others, and was soon shared multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother of Man Seen Pleading for Oxygen to Not Be Taken Away Dies; Cops Say Video 'Misleading'
> 
> 
> A video showing 22-year-old Anmol Goyal on his knees, begging the police to not take away his mother's oxygen cylinder, has gone viral. The family says the cylinder was theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewire.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387385303866888197

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

lonelyman said:


> He was upper middle class, with government connections, just imagine the poor and common folks in Hinduvta right now



Beds and oxygen are only available to elite Hindutva members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Dalit said:


> Beds and oxygen are only available to elite Hindutva members.



yep, saw the video a man on his knees pleading when his mothers' oxygen tanks were confiscated for Hindutva VIP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SecularNationalist

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> That's why I always advocate Pakistani people to get licensed weapons and train on them as it has several benefits.
> 
> 1) It stops dictatorship and cruelty, Can you imagine such thing happening in Pakistan . Do you think police in pakistan can steal oxygen cylinder when they know Pakistani public is also armed to teeth.
> 
> 2) It creates second line of defense , in case of war with india you can bet that we civilians will also have to fight alongside Pakistani military to defend our freedom as india is 5 times bigger then us and to do so we need to have trained on our own weapons and practice shooting


I second you. Talked about this several times on this forum. 
On topic:- 
Rip 
I can understand the pain of losing a parent. Specially in that kind of situation. 
About five months ago both my uncle and aunt died of covid-19. 
My uncle was discharged from hospital on false grounds. He was discharged on 5th december and on 6th december he was expired because there was no oxygen for his covid damaged lungs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

This is fake Pakistani propaganda Corona is a Pakistani agent and Muslims are terrorists and India has sent spacecraft to Jupiter blahhhhhhhblahhblablaaaaa:Bhakt from UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## CrazyZ

Considering the USA wants to shift its strategic stance to the "Indo-Pacific"....It has made some huge miscalculations in Asia over the last 20 years. Chief among these was to over estimate India while simultaneously underestimating China and Pakistan (to a lesser extent).

USA foreign policy think tanks have been hijacked by faction lobbies so will never admit this reality. Any wonder why Biden and Trump before him.... stopped listening to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs

Feel sorry for everyone who’s had someone taken away due to covid. In India, 200,000 dead due to covid, but officials say it’s closer to a million. What happened to the oxygen that’s been sent by other countries such as the uk etc?


----------



## SecularNationalist

Beast said:


> USA has nearly 600,000 deaths but never experience such chaos like India.
> 
> Do you seriously believe current registration of only more than 200,000 deaths for India of covid-19?
> 
> Maybe , they forgot to add an additional zero behind.


It wont be surprised if the total covid deaths in india are above 2 million. Facts are really suppressed in hindutva India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fitpOsitive

lonelyman said:


> Unbelievable, not just the common folks suffering now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex Diplomat Whose Passing Jaishankar Condoled Died Outside Hospital After Five-Hour Wait
> 
> 
> Ashok Amrohi's wife said the Gurgaon hospital refused to provide any care until the admission procedure was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewire.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387882862431674377


Very sad news. This guy didn't deserve this end.


----------



## lonelyman

WinterFangs said:


> Feel sorry for everyone who’s had someone taken away due to covid. In India, 200,000 dead due to covid, but officials say it’s closer to a million. What happened to the oxygen that’s been sent by other countries such as the uk etc?



to Hindutva VIP first


----------



## fallstuff

*India's ruling party leader says 'responsibility is ours' for Covid-19 outbreak*


(CNN) Responsibility for the devastating second wave of Covid-19 now sweeping India belongs "first and foremost" to the government, according to Narendra Taneja, a spokesman for the ruling BJP party.
"We are in power, we are the government in India so of course responsibility is first and foremost ours, good or bad, whatever it is. It is our responsibility and we're trying our very level best," Taneja told CNN's Christiane Amanpour on Thursday.
However, he also argued that the current crisis could not have been foreseen. "A lot of people are saying that... we knew in February. At that time, scientists and doctors were more or less of the same view," he said.
"Evidently something went wrong, evidently we were hit by a tsunami, and as you know, you're often not aware. In most cases 80-90% reasons could be external. We don't know. We don't want to blame anybody. We know we're in power, we are responsible.. our focus is now on how we can save lives."


India is experiencing one of the world's worst Covid-19 outbreaks, reporting 379,257 new cases on Thursday, a new global record, according to figures released by the country's health ministry. The country also reported 3,645 deaths, the highest number of Covid-19 deaths the country has reported in a single day. Even more deaths and cases may be going unreported.
India's daily death toll is now projected to continue climbing until mid-May, according to prediction models from the University of Washington's Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluations. The death toll could peak at more than 13,000 a day -- more than four times the current daily death toll, the predictions show.






Covid-19 coronavirus patients rest inside a banquet hall temporarily converted into a Covid-19 coronavirus ward in New Delhi on April 29, 2021.

*Mass rallies despite warnings*
Indian Prime Minister Modi and his Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) party have come under fire for holding several mass rallies in the eastern West Bengal state with thousands in attendance between March and April ahead of state elections. Thursday was the last day of voting and polls have now closed in West Bengal.


When pressed by Amanpour as to why his party continued to hold such events as cases rose, Taneja pushed back and said the "autonomous" Election Commission of India was responsible for allowing elections events to continue to take place over a one and a half month period.
Taneja said that BJP had "no option" on whether to hold rallies because of the Election Commission's decision on when polls were held, saying "we as a political party -- for that matter, all political parties in India -- had no option but to go along with it."
"These are regional elections which had been going for on the last one and a half months, it was not just one date, there was several dates and there were various state assemblies... that was planned a long time in advance by the Election Commission of India which is a constitutional authority reporting only to parliament," he said, adding that the government could not give them a directive because they are autonomous.
Taneja did, however, concede that the rallies gave the public "a kind of message that Covid was over, the threat of Covid was over, that was a bit unfortunate, but as I said, that was not in the hands of the government."





Family members and ambulance workers in protective equipment carry the body of a victim who died of the Covid-19 coronavirus at a cremation ground in New Delhi on April 27, 2021.

In February, BJP passed a resolution which declared victory over Covid and hailed PM Modi as a "visionary." Tejera told CNN that such language was "overenthusiastic" but that it was drafted by a very small part of the political party.
The devastating Covid situation has also led India to accept international assistance for the first time in "14 or 15 years," according to Taneja. "These are extraordinary times, and we are grateful and thankful to the people," he said.
"Our focus is how can we basically now defeat Covid and overcome this. I can share with you that we will overcome it and shall overcome it very soon," he added.









India's ruling party leader says 'responsibility is ours' for Covid-19 outbreak


Responsibility for the devastating second wave of Covid-19 now sweeping India belongs "first and foremost" to the government, according to Narendra Taneja, a spokesman for the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP).




www.cnn.com


----------



## Dalit

Too little too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Dalit said:


> April 29, 2021
> 
> By Srdja Trifkovic
> 
> In the last seven days India has seen more COVID cases than any other country in the world. The official death toll is over 200,000, although the country’s flawed mortality statistics lead experts to believe that the true figure may be much higher. India’s hundreds of thousands of villages are home to hundreds of millions of people; many of these villagers die at home and their deaths remain unregistered.
> 
> So many people are dying that crematoriums are overwhelmed, spilling over into parking lots and other empty spaces. Improvised funeral pyres blaze near residential areas, burning thousands who died waiting for hospital beds or oxygen supplies. While a second wave of such ferocity could not have been predicted, the government’s distraction and complacency have turned it into a tragedy.
> 
> “With made-in-India solutions, we controlled the spread of the virus and improved our health infrastructure,” Prime Minister Narendra Modi boasted in January. In February his Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) even passed a resolution hailing him as a visionary who had “defeated” COVID-19. Such boasts are now seen as a grotesque exercise in political point scoring, with momentous consequences.
> 
> This catastrophic second wave of COVID-19 infections and the manifest failure of Modi’s government to prepare for the crisis or to manage it competently calls into question an apparently attractive vision that has gained traction among some American geostrategic analysts in recent years. Its key tenet is that India can and should develop into a viable counterweight to China’s growing power, and that its political elite can and should be enticed to abandon India’s traditional policy of non-alignment in favor of a close partnership with the United States, leading to a military alliance.
> 
> In June 2016 I pointed out that Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s key strategic objectives broadly correspond with America’s interests in Asia. During his 12-day tour of Asia just over a year later, President Donald Trump repeatedly used the term “Indo-Pacific” instead of “Asia-Pacific,” parroting then-Secretary of State Rex Tillerson’s words from a few days earlier. Referring to the Pacific and Indian Oceans as a “single strategic arena,” he described India and the United States as “bookends” within that vast panregion. This was a striking novelty in the public discourse of America’s senior officials.
> 
> The unspoken intent was to bring India into a closer partnership with the U.S., Japan, and Australia in order to contain China. Such hopes received fresh impetus after a major border clash between Indian and Chinese troops in June 2020 in the disputed Western Himalayan area of Ladakh, in northern Kashmir. Some experts pointed out that India’s military alliance with the U.S. would be a “strategic nightmare” for China. Others wondered whether India is “the next China” and even argued that India can overtake China in the next decade.
> 
> Yet because of the recent COVID disaster, the contrast between India and China could not be starker. “China’s economy springs back from pandemic hit with record growth,” the Financial Times proclaimed on April 16, an event made possible because China successfully contained the virus. Comparable to India in terms of population (around 1.4 billion) but vastly different in culture and political institutions, China proved to be a more disciplined society with a more efficient civil service.
> 
> It is easy to ascribe the difference in outcome to China’s ruthless one-party rule. The epidemic could have been a significant threat to the legitimacy of the Chinese Communist Party, but it would not have been able to impose discipline on an unwilling populace. It is noteworthy that some countries which share many cultural traits with China but have a Western-style democratic system—notably Japan, South Korea, Taiwan and Singapore—have also been far more successful at controlling the virus than India.
> 
> The crux of the matter is that India is still largely a poor, internally divided, developing country. It is divided by both the resilient caste system and by religion. Even a Harvard pedigree does not rid one of caste, and the nation’s 200 million Muslims experience an uneasy coexistence with the majority Hindus. This spirit of mutual suspicion occasionally explodes into raw hatred.
> 
> India became a single polity under the British Raj in 1858, but the spirit of national unity, which the Congress Party tried to impose from above after the country gained independence in 1948, has never been internalized by the society.
> 
> In contrast China is an internally integrated nation-state par excellence. From the time of Qin Shi Huang, China’s first emperor (who ruled in 221-210 BC) the Middle Kingdom has been developing as a centralized state with a homogenous population, avoiding expansion beyond its ability to assimilate its new subjects. The ranks of its famously efficient civil service were filled on merit. Even the conquering Mongols kept the state structure essentially intact when their Yuan dynasty ruled China (1271-1368). Its current leaders are supposedly guided by the teachings of Marx, Engels, and Lenin. Nevertheless, China’s internal cohesion and its grand strategy vis-à-vis the rest of the world arguably would not have been much different today had the Kuomintang won the civil war back in 1949.
> 
> In the vital arena of economic growth, instead of catching up India is slipping behind. For 25 years following the beginning of Deng Xiaoping’s reforms in 1978, China’s average growth rate was 75 percent higher than that of India. Their per capita income was roughly the same in 1980. Today China’s per capita GDP is $10,000 while India’s is just $2,000. Even if calculated in purchasing parity terms (PPP), China still leads India by 86 percent. Per capita China has ten times more cellphones, four times more computers, and four times more TVs. China’s adult literacy rate is 97 percent, India’s 75 percent. The list goes on.
> 
> The ongoing COVID-19 debacle has laid bare certain structural weaknesses of the Indian state and society which have been present ever since independence. The country has had periods of solid growth rates since the early 1990s, but its birth rates have kept pace with economic growth and the problem remains unresolved. Its islands of impressive development—such as the IT industry complex in Hyderabad—remain surrounded by a sea of squalor. Modi was reelected in 2019 largely by pandering to passionate Hindu nationalism. His handling of the COVID crisis has been deplorable.
> 
> The U.S. would make a strategic mistake of the first order to treat India as a potential ally with the capacity to confront and contain China, or as a full-fledged American partner in the geopolitical great game. In reality India will not be able to compete with China in the post-COVID world. The advocates of an outright alliance need to consider the likely downside. Even if India were to depart from its traditional policy of non-alignment, instead of becoming a mighty asset of the U.S.-led ring of containment it could easily turn into yet another American defense dependent.
> 
> A security guarantee would likely disincentivize India from investing in its own defense. (Just think of NATO’s rich European members!) At the same time such a guarantee could make it dangerously confident in the belief that it is America’s duty to protect it. It is easy to imagine some future BJP government feeling emboldened to pursue more confrontational policies with its northern neighbor. That could get the U.S. entangled in risky scenarios with no benefit whatsoever to America’s well-being and security.
> 
> The only sensible strategy is to let the two Asian giants sort out their mutual relations as they see fit. In the Indian Subcontinent—and everywhere else for that matter—it is in America’s interest to reduce its commitments, rather than extend them.
> 
> Srdja Trifkovic
> Dr. Srdja Trifkovic, Foreign Affairs Editor of Chronicles, is the author of The Sword of the Prophet and Defeating Jihad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India’s COVID Debacle and its Strategic Implications
> 
> 
> India's response to the ongoing second wave of COVID destroys the idea that it would be a reliable and powerful partner for any American ventures in Asia, specifically in containing China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chroniclesmagazine.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The verdict couldn't be anymore damning for Modi and Hindustan. Even the most fervently Islam hating stooges are now realizing what we already knew decades ago. The West has bet on the wrong horse. India was never capable and worthy of being the counterweight against China.



*With Indians utter incompetence on full display, I would rather have India as an enemy rather than an ally*
*
India - ally, you need send 50 divisions to defend her
India - neutral, you need 5 divisions watching her*
*India - enemy, you only need 2 divisions to conquer her*


----------



## khansaheeb

bshifter said:


> Gurgaon Hospitals Run Low On Oxygen, Crematoriums Run Out Of Space
> 
> 
> In Haryana's Millennium City Gurgaon, hospitals are running low on oxygen and crematoriums are running out of space with thousands of fresh Covid infections added to the caseload in the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ndtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35-year-old Shyam, who lives near the crematorium, told NDTV, "I have lived here all my life. In 35 years I have never witnessed a situation like this. On usual days, the crematorium used to shut by 6 PM. But now it runs round the clock. All these additional bodies are cremated in the open parking lot and the smoke and fumes enter our houses. We can't even open our windows at any point. This crematorium is in the middle of a residential area. Psychologically also it is very disturbing to see funeral pyres lit up all night and we understand the pain of those who have lost their loved ones."
> 
> You know when you such tragic stories, you do pity the Indians. And yet when they should be trying to save India they come here to troll. Maybe they are false flaggers, for those who are not and still put BS here about China amidst this horrible pandemic deserve the leadership India currently has.



Why can't they use gas/Oil/Coal powered crematoriums?


----------



## Beast

Suriya said:


> *That's why China bans foreign media. LoL*


Self delusion from Indian








Twitter blocks posts critical of India PM's COVID-19 response


Twitter has removed several tweets about COVID-19 at the request of the Indian government, including some t...




www.9news.com.au





All the fake report on number of deaths from India. They play down the number and delude themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Modi has done better than we expected. Agli bar phir modi sarkar

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Norwegian said:


> Total health sector collapse in India 🥺😭


They need to put armed soldiers outside the hospitals to secure it from violent people.


bshifter said:


> It is spreading so fast, so many bodies and woods running out they might have to use gasoline to send their loved ones into the next afterlife. The horrific eerie scenery of pyres lighting up at night, the smoke and smell entering homes just imagine the poor people must be having trouble sleeping. It's a nightmare you do not want to experience it yourself.


Very sad indeed.


----------



## akramishaqkhan

CrazyZ said:


> Considering the USA wants to shift its strategic stance to the "Indo-Pacific"....It has made some huge miscalculations in Asia over the last 20 years. Chief among these was to over estimate India while simultaneously underestimating China and Pakistan (to a lesser extent).
> 
> USA foreign policy think tanks have been hijacked by faction lobbies so will never admit this reality. Any wonder why Biden and Trump before him.... stopped listening to them.


The biggest mistake the US made was to lose Pakistan as an ally. The second biggest mistake they made was to feel big while destroying countries like Iraq/Libya and Syria, all the while they lost treasure and men, while their long term competitors were getting stronger. Perhaps it is a foregone eventuality that hubris filled empire are bound to make such fatal errors. As Pakistanis we'll never forget that the US bombed our citizens, our soldiers, and our soil. Those ignominious acts will be etched through Pakistani history and Pakistani minds. It will remain unforgotten just like the Pressler, and Soya Beans . Combine that with the supposed "Bin Laden" discovery in Abbottabad, and you have two states that are lost for ever to each other. The implications of which the US will truly feel in the next couple of decades.


----------



## paritosh

lonelyman said:


> *With Indians utter incompetence on full display, I would rather have India as an enemy rather than an ally*
> 
> *India - ally, you need send 50 divisions to defend her
> India - neutral, you need 5 divisions watching her*
> *India - enemy, you only need 2 divisions to conquer her*


Under which rock are your two divisions sleeping for the last 80 years?
The only strategic outcome that’d benefit india out of this would be the collective waking up of the population in order to reinstate faith in our secular democratic principles, which seem to be missing for quite some time now.


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223959251237949445Build hospitals and oxygen plant, instead of spreading anti-China hate

this actually saves lives in Covid

as today, it's 10 days now, how come you still have oxygen shortage in every hospital?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223959251237949445

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

They plot and Allah plots and he isnthe best of plotters. 

How their hate is consuming them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

bshifter said:


> Also you do not see open cremation in the US like India. Almost 600.000 deaths even America does not have that many crematorium and we do not see photos of burning bodies in the open air. I have to ask how America handle with so many bodies. Just have prisoners bury them?











Drone video shows inmates digging mass burial graves on New York's Hart Island


Aerial video shows mass graves being dug and bodies being buried by inmates at an island cemetery in the midst of the COVID-19 emergency in New York.



www.ctvnews.ca













Refrigerated trucks arrive in L.A. as bodies pile up at hospital morgues amid rising COVID-19 death toll


The intensity of the pandemic continues to worsen, with the rising COVID-19 death toll overwhelming funeral homes and causing state officials to send refrigerated trucks across California to hold c…




ktla.com













Texas inmates paid $2 an hour to move COVID-19 victims' bodies


Prisoners are low-level offenders who volunteered to take on the work, El Paso County Sheriff's department says.




www.cbsnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Mandarin speaking Indian vlogger is furious at Modi and Indian government, China offers to help India with oxygen and other medical equipment and Indian government refused, are they out of their mind！？


----------



## Protest_again

Chinese are worried about India and Modi. How cute? Lol.


----------



## kuge

i think that industrial capacity like china is out of touch to india.
So it is meaningless to post such video.
notwithstanding the indian gov is not giving its best...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Drone video shows inmates digging mass burial graves on New York's Hart Island
> 
> 
> Aerial video shows mass graves being dug and bodies being buried by inmates at an island cemetery in the midst of the COVID-19 emergency in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ctvnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refrigerated trucks arrive in L.A. as bodies pile up at hospital morgues amid rising COVID-19 death toll
> 
> 
> The intensity of the pandemic continues to worsen, with the rising COVID-19 death toll overwhelming funeral homes and causing state officials to send refrigerated trucks across California to hold c…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktla.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas inmates paid $2 an hour to move COVID-19 victims' bodies
> 
> 
> Prisoners are low-level offenders who volunteered to take on the work, El Paso County Sheriff's department says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com


Yes i'm fully aware of these measures taken by America but close to 600.000 deaths those measures aren't enough yet we do not see bodies on the streets. India who claims 200.000 can't handle the amount of bodies can be seen out in the open. I doubt inmates can dig that fast and America having enough trucks to hide the corpse from public views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

bshifter said:


> Yes i'm fully aware of these measures taken by America but close to 600.000 deaths those measures aren't enough yet we do not see bodies on the streets. India who claims 200.000 can't handle the amount of bodies can be seen out in the open. I doubt inmates can dig that fast and America having enough trucks to hide the corpse from public views.



no question about modi cooking the number, the only question is how much they under-reported the death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

lonelyman said:


> no question about modi cooking the number, the only question is how much they under-reported the death


If America doesn't need to cremate bodies in the open with 600.000, does that mean the actual numbers in India is 1-2 million or higher? If i had to describe India it would be corrupt, incompetent, total failure, master slave mentality. Indians who have lost their loved ones are bashing the Modi government and blaming the hospital staff as we see in the videos. They do not play politics or do propaganda like the idiot Indians here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

lonelyman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223959251237949445Build hospitals and oxygen plant, instead of spreading anti-China hate
> 
> this actually saves lives in Covid
> 
> as today, it's 10 days now, how come you still have oxygen shortage in every hospital?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223959251237949445



Indians people have to take their sick ones to the temples, the government just doesn't care. Many Indians here brag that they can elect their leaders, how come they keep electing the wrong and incompetent leaders?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## GamoAccu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387749725177143302

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SecularNationalist

My heart goes out to people who are dying or losing loved ones in india after all they are just humans like us ,I also lost loved ones in this pandemic and I can feel that pain . So no unnecessary taunting here. But some questions need to be asked to open the minds of most indians who ignore ground realities , don't want to diagnose what's wrong and later find themselves in such a big trouble. 
1) Is this is the big economy you were bragging about and looked down on us and called us beggars etc? 
2) A 500 trillion economy can't even provide it's citizens the very basic medical facilities ? We are beggars but come here and see our hospitals are much better in this regard. 
3) Oh wait you are already a superpower like USA or other developed nations did their citizens died like animals on roads and streets? 
4) Where all that money really goes from this big economy of yours when in the time of need you don't have any. Won't you question the current government?

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

this is sad and worrying situation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vapnope

SecularNationalist said:


> My heart goes out to people who are dying or losing loved ones in india after all they are just humans like us ,I also lost loved ones in this pandemic and I can feel that pain . So no unnecessary taunting here. But some questions need to be asked to open the minds of most indians who ignore ground realities , don't want to diagnose what's wrong and later find themselves in such a big trouble.
> 1) Is this is the big economy you were bragging about and looked down on us and called us beggars etc?
> 2) A 500 trillion economy can't even provide it's citizens the very basic medical facilities ? We are beggars but come here and see our hospitals are much better in this regard.
> 3) Oh wait you are already a superpower like USA or other developed nations did their citizens died like animals on roads and streets?
> 4) Where all that money really goes from this big economy of yours when in the time of need you don't have any. Won't you question the current government?


1 - There is a reason why GDP isn't the true indicator of people purchasing power and hence cannot tell about the poverty stricken segment of the society. While India can boast $2 trillion economy, the fact remains that India has not counted her poor since 2011 and these people will be worst affected during any crises.

2 & 3 - No country is equipped with such an infra where it can handle such number of patients, same goes for USA. Therefore, all governments tried to impose lockdown and took other measures so that number of patients remain within a limit. Unfortunately, in India government allowed religious and social gatherings thinking that covid is under control. 

4 - The far right in India sees Modi regime as a savior and messiah hence they will not question the mismanagement even when it costs thousands of lives. You will find some Indian still bragging about how they handled covid and whatnot and will continue to troll Pakistanis and Chinese as well.

There is a rise of ultra-nationalism in India where only a hindu is considered true patriot and xenophobia is considered the trait of a true patriot. It is going to get worse from here because progressive voices are being cornered.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Vapnope said:


> 1 - There is a reason why GDP isn't the true indicator of people purchasing power and hence cannot tell about the poverty stricken segment of the society. While India can boast $2 trillion economy, the fact remains that India has not counted her poor since 2011 and these people will be worst affected during any crises.
> 
> 2 & 3 - No country is equipped with such an infra where it can handle such number of patients, same goes for USA. Therefore, all governments tried to impose lockdown and took other measures so that number of patients remain within a limit. Unfortunately, in India government allowed religious and social gatherings thinking that covid is under control.
> 
> 4 - The far right in India sees Modi regime as a savior and messiah hence they will not question the mismanagement even when it costs thousands of lives. You will find some Indian still bragging about how they handled covid and whatnot and will continue to troll Pakistanis and Chinese as well.
> 
> There is a rise of ultra-nationalism in India where only a hindu is considered true patriot and xenophobia is considered the trait of a true patriot. It is going to get worse from here because progressive voices are being cornered.




2 trillion dollar economy in a country of 1.35 Billion makes you lower than the average Sub-Saharan African country..India is paying the full price of being an 82 IQ mentality nation which prizes faith in pseudo-science and religion more than established scientific norms

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
5


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Vapnope said:


> 1 - There is a reason why GDP isn't the true indicator of people purchasing power and hence cannot tell about the poverty stricken segment of the society. While India can boast $2 trillion economy, the fact remains that India has not counted her poor since 2011 and these people will be worst affected during any crises.
> 
> 2 & 3 - No country is equipped with such an infra where it can handle such number of patients, same goes for USA. Therefore, all governments tried to impose lockdown and took other measures so that number of patients remain within a limit. Unfortunately, in India government allowed religious and social gatherings thinking that covid is under control.
> 
> 4 - The far right in India sees Modi regime as a savior and messiah hence they will not question the mismanagement even when it costs thousands of lives. You will find some Indian still bragging about how they handled covid and whatnot and will continue to troll Pakistanis and Chinese as well.
> 
> There is a rise of ultra-nationalism in India where only a hindu is considered true patriot and xenophobia is considered the trait of a true patriot. It is going to get worse from here because progressive voices are being cornered.




Nailed it, to the crux and the real issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Protest_again said:


> Chinese are worried about India and Modi. How cute? Lol.


aren't you the one constantly boasting of india stronk, economy recovery in never seen speed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

This is their solution in one of the biggest crisis, in their capital, you gotta be kidding me, stopped moving like a turtle, people are dying.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

If Modi doesn't spread and evoke hate, how will he win the anti Pakistan, anti Muslim, and anti China votes.

The whole edifice and ideology of Modi and the BJP is built on hate.

Hate of all kind, of all shades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

SecularNationalist said:


> My heart goes out to people who are dying or losing loved ones in india after all they are just humans like us ,I also lost loved ones in this pandemic and I can feel that pain . So no unnecessary taunting here. But some questions need to be asked to open the minds of most indians who ignore ground realities , don't want to diagnose what's wrong and later find themselves in such a big trouble.
> 1) Is this is the big economy you were bragging about and looked down on us and called us beggars etc?
> 2) A 500 trillion economy can't even provide it's citizens the very basic medical facilities ? We are beggars but come here and see our hospitals are much better in this regard.
> 3) Oh wait you are already a superpower like USA or other developed nations did their citizens died like animals on roads and streets?
> 4) Where all that money really goes from this big economy of yours when in the time of need you don't have any. Won't you question the current government?





Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> 2 trillion dollar economy in a country of 1.35 Billion makes you lower than the average Sub-Saharan African country..India is paying the full price of being an 82 IQ mentality nation which prizes faith in pseudo-science and religion more than established scientific norms



May ALLAH ( GOD ) Help all of us Aameen .

So Sad . So sad . Pakistan is with India on Covid-19 issue .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

Vapnope said:


> 4 - The far right in India sees Modi regime as a savior and messiah hence they will not question the mismanagement even when it costs thousands of lives. You will find some Indian still bragging about how they handled covid and whatnot and will continue to troll Pakistanis and Chinese as well.
> 
> There is a rise of ultra-nationalism in India where only a hindu is considered true patriot and xenophobia is considered the trait of a true patriot. It is going to get worse from here because progressive voices are being cornered.



Agreed.



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> 2 trillion dollar economy in a country of 1.35 Billion makes you lower than the average Sub-Saharan African country..India is paying the full price of being an 82 IQ mentality nation which prizes faith in pseudo-science and religion more than established scientific norms



Yes, and other than that the military seems to be a big beneficiary of spending by India. India is the third biggest spender on military in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

jamahir said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and other than that the military seems to be a big beneficiary of spending by India. India is the third biggest spender on military in the world.




It is the one institution of India that truly works other than say Wildlife conservation ..wildlife conservation in India works inspite of being one of the poorest countries in the world due to India being culturally predisposed to love animals and nature...Germany tries to kill even if a lone wolf or bear strays into its border...... I hope failure of Kumbha Mela makes people doubt their faith in pseudoscience, religion and unfalsifiable claims...



The only concrete word of advice I can give to Pakistanis from the Indian experience....is that issue shoot at sight order to mass demonstrators like TLP etc at this phase in time


Pakistan will weather the crisis better as its average age is 22 compared to 30 in India.....but TLP type demonstrations can set off Kumbha Mela/election like crisis in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> It is the one institution of India that truly works



Well, I am being prejudiced but this institution should have acted decades ago and brought a leftist movement into governance. Just like the "Rawalpindi Conspiracy" in Pakistan in 1951 or the work of Hugo Chavez in Venezuela or the work of Gaddafi in Libya.



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> wildlife conservation in India works inspite of being one of the poorest countries in the world due to India being culturally predisposed to love animals and nature



I wish for the smaller cats to make a comeback in urban India ( the domestic cat ) and for other smaller cats to make comeback in forested India ( caracal, fishing cat etc ). The urban cats are almost extinct because of the single decision of that vile woman Maneka Gandhi who said that stray dogs should not be killed.

But yes, thankfully there are no game reserves in India and the credit for this I think should go to the early political leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Vikki

Ind


Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> It is the one institution of India that truly works other than say Wildlife conservation ..wildlife conservation in India works inspite of being one of the poorest countries in the world due to India being culturally predisposed to love animals and nature...Germany tries to kill even if a lone wolf or bear strays into its border...... I hope failure of Kumbha Mela makes people doubt their faith in pseudoscience, religion and unfalsifiable claims...
> 
> 
> 
> The only concrete word of advice I can give to Pakistanis from the Indian experience....is that issue shoot at sight order to mass demonstrators like TLP etc at this phase in time
> 
> 
> Pakistan will weather the crisis better as its average age is 22 compared to 30 in India.....but TLP type demonstrations can set off Kumbha Mela/election like crisis in Pakistan


India avg age 26.


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Vikki said:


> Ind
> 
> India avg age 26.



may be 10 years back, now its 29 ..India is closer to Mexico and Brazil in average age


----------



## ziaulislam

SecularNationalist said:


> My heart goes out to people who are dying or losing loved ones in india after all they are just humans like us ,I also lost loved ones in this pandemic and I can feel that pain . So no unnecessary taunting here. But some questions need to be asked to open the minds of most indians who ignore ground realities , don't want to diagnose what's wrong and later find themselves in such a big trouble.
> 1) Is this is the big economy you were bragging about and looked down on us and called us beggars etc?
> 2) A 500 trillion economy can't even provide it's citizens the very basic medical facilities ? We are beggars but come here and see our hospitals are much better in this regard.
> 3) Oh wait you are already a superpower like USA or other developed nations did their citizens died like animals on roads and streets?
> 4) Where all that money really goes from this big economy of yours when in the time of need you don't have any. Won't you question the current government?


So why no lock down?

I think we are dramstzing the impact..otherwise india would have gone for strict lock down


----------



## ziaulislam

Vapnope said:


> 1 - There is a reason why GDP isn't the true indicator of people purchasing power and hence cannot tell about the poverty stricken segment of the society. While India can boast $2 trillion economy, the fact remains that India has not counted her poor since 2011 and these people will be worst affected during any crises.
> 
> 2 & 3 - No country is equipped with such an infra where it can handle such number of patients, same goes for USA. Therefore, all governments tried to impose lockdown and took other measures so that number of patients remain within a limit. Unfortunately, in India government allowed religious and social gatherings thinking that covid is under control.
> 
> 4 - The far right in India sees Modi regime as a savior and messiah hence they will not question the mismanagement even when it costs thousands of lives. You will find some Indian still bragging about how they handled covid and whatnot and will continue to troll Pakistanis and Chinese as well.
> 
> There is a rise of ultra-nationalism in India where only a hindu is considered true patriot and xenophobia is considered the trait of a true patriot. It is going to get worse from here because progressive voices are being cornered.


GDP doesnt tell who has the wealth..its an average wealth...a country with far lower gdp can have lower poverty
The fact that india has so many multibillionaires and bengaldesh and pakistan have very few tells u something

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Well-known TV journalist and anchor Rohit Sardana, who was currently working with Aaj Tak has passed away due to the COVID-19 pandemic. Zee News Editor-in-Chief Sudhir Chaudhary tweeted about his untimely demise.

Sudhir Chaudhary wrote that he never thought the virus would take away someone so close to him. He said he was not prepared for this.

Rohit Sardana had long been associated with Zee Media. He used to host the popular show - 'Taal Thok Ke', a debate programme that discusses contemporary issues in India on Zee News.


Presently Rohit Sardana, who has been the face of TV media for a long time, used to anchor the show 'Dangal', which aired on 'Aaj Tak' news channel. In 2018, Rohit



Paying tribute on Twitter, senior journalist Rajdeep Sardesai wrote, "Friends, this is very sad news. Famous TV news anchor Rohit Sardana has passed away. He had a heart attack this morning. Deepest condolences to his family."





Condolence have been pouring in from across the board over the passing away of Rohit Sardana. People are shocked upon hearing the sad news. Sardana was hugely popular with the masses for his good debating skills.










Well-known TV journalist and anchor Rohit Sardana succumbs to COVID-19


Well-known TV journalist and anchor Rohit Sardana, who was currently working with Aaj Tak has passed away due to the COVID-19 pandemic.




www.dnaindia.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388055298359717892






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388051637617389568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388055906936508416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388051381253132292

@Surya 1 

@jamahir


----------



## xeuss

Journalist?? LMFAO

The guy was nothing more, but a Nazi....and there are no good Nazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Salza

Good riddiance than

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Bhartis should stay indoors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

He used to do program from middle of roads if I remember after Pulwama Attack.


----------



## alibaz

There is no justification for celebrating someone's death. In our culture even if someone is disliked still people highlight his positives and negatives are totally avoided, since by then the matter is between the human and The Creator. Having said that, I would like invite attention of all those especially Major Ponia Sahib who rightly felt some unjustified harsh comments by Mr Sharjeel to raise voice against brutalities against IOK Kashmiries and their own fellow farmers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

SecularNationalist said:


> My heart goes out to people who are dying or losing loved ones in india after all they are just humans like us ,I also lost loved ones in this pandemic and I can feel that pain . So no unnecessary taunting here. But some questions need to be asked to open the minds of most indians who ignore ground realities , don't want to diagnose what's wrong and later find themselves in such a big trouble.
> 1) Is this is the big economy you were bragging about and looked down on us and called us beggars etc?
> 2) A 500 trillion economy can't even provide it's citizens the very basic medical facilities ? We are beggars but come here and see our hospitals are much better in this regard.
> 3) Oh wait you are already a superpower like USA or other developed nations did their citizens died like animals on roads and streets?
> 4) Where all that money really goes from this big economy of yours when in the time of need you don't have any. Won't you question the current government?


Bro Allah spared us till now but dont make big claims and pray Allah for his forgiveness.

May Allah forgive us and our neighbours and give them hidaya to repent and stop killing kashmiri and other innocent muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

alibaz said:


> There is no justification for celebrating someone's death. In our culture even if someone is disliked still people highlight his positives and negatives are totally avoided, since by then the matter is between the human and The Creator. Having said that, I would like invite attention of all those especially Major Ponia Sahib who rightly felt some unjustified harsh comments by Mr Sharjeel to raise voice against brutalities against IOK Kashmiries and their own fellow farmers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

xeuss said:


> Journalist?? LMFAO
> 
> The guy was nothing more, but a Nazi....and there are no good Nazis.




the word Nazi is used too liberally these days and is actually an insult to the people group who actually had to suffer the most at the hands of true Nazism------Jews and displaced Indians (Roma,Sintis)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

It’s hard to convey the full depth and range of the trauma, the chaos and the indignity that people are being subjected to. Meanwhile, Modi and his allies are telling us not to complain
by Arundhati Roy

Wed 28 Apr 2021 18.50 EDT


33k

*During a particularly polarising election campaign in the state of Uttar Pradesh in 2017, India’s prime minister, Narendra Modi, waded into the fray to stir things up even further. From a public podium, he accused the state government – which was led by an opposition party – of pandering to the Muslim community by spending more on Muslim graveyards (kabristans) than on Hindu cremation grounds (shamshans). With his customary braying sneer, in which every taunt and barb rises to a high note mid-sentence before it falls away in a menacing echo, he stirred up the crowd. “If a kabristan is built in a village, a shamshan should also be constructed there,” he said.
“Shamshan! Shamshan!” the mesmerised, adoring crowd echoed back.*

Perhaps he is happy now that the haunting image of the flames rising from the mass funerals in India’s cremation grounds is making the front page of international newspapers. And that all the kabristans and shamshans in his country are working properly, in direct proportion to the populations they cater for, and far beyond their capacities.
“Can India, population 1.3 billion, be isolated?” the Washington Post asked rhetorically in a recent editorial about India’s unfolding catastrophe and the difficulty of containing new, fast-spreading Covid variants within national borders. “Not easily,” it replied. It’s unlikely this question was posed in quite the same way when the coronavirus was raging through the UK and Europe just a few months ago. But we in India have little right to take offence, given our prime minister’s words at the World Economic Forum in January this year.
Modi spoke at a time when people in Europe and the US were suffering through the peak of the second wave of the pandemic. He had not one word of sympathy to offer, only a long, gloating boast about India’s infrastructure and Covid-preparedness. I downloaded the speech because I fear that when history is rewritten by the Modi regime, as it soon will be, it might disappear, or become hard to find. Here are some priceless snippets:
“Friends, I have brought the message of confidence, positivity and hope from 1.3 billion Indians amid these times of apprehension … It was predicted that India would be the most affected country from corona all over the world. It was said that there would be a tsunami of corona infections in India, somebody said 700-800 million Indians would get infected while others said 2 million Indians would die.”
“Friends, it would not be advisable to judge India’s success with that of another country. In a country which is home to 18% of the world population, that country has saved humanity from a big disaster by containing corona effectively.”
Modi the magician takes a bow for saving humanity by containing the coronavirus effectively. Now that it turns out that he has not contained it, can we complain about being viewed as though we are radioactive? That other countries’ borders are being closed to us and flights are being cancelled? That we’re being sealed in with our virus and our prime minister, along with all the sickness, the anti-science, the hatred and the idiocy that he, his party and its brand of politics represent?
When the first wave of Covid came to India and then subsided last year, the government and its supportive commentariat were triumphant. “India isn’t having a picnic,” tweeted Shekhar Gupta, the editor-in-chief of the online news site the Print. “But our drains aren’t choked with bodies, hospitals aren’t out of beds, nor crematoriums & graveyards out of wood or space. Too good to be true? Bring data if you disagree. Unless you think you’re god.” Leave aside the callous, disrespectful imagery – did we need a god to tell us that most pandemics have a second wave?
This one was predicted, although its virulence has taken even scientists and virologists by surprise. So where is the Covid-specific infrastructure and the “people’s movement” against the virus that Modi boasted about in his speech? Hospital beds are unavailable. Doctors and medical staff are at breaking point. Friends call with stories about wards with no staff and more dead patients than live ones. People are dying in hospital corridors, on roads and in their homes. Crematoriums in Delhi have run out of firewood. The forest department has had to give special permission for the felling of city trees. Desperate people are using whatever kindling they can find. Parks and car parks are being turned into cremation grounds. It’s as if there’s an invisible UFO parked in our skies, sucking the air out of our lungs. An air raid of a kind we’ve never known.
Oxygen is the new currency on India’s morbid new stock exchange. Senior politicians, journalists, lawyers – India’s elite – are on Twitter pleading for hospital beds and oxygen cylinders. The hidden market for cylinders is booming. Oxygen saturation machines and drugs are hard to come by.

02:10
India Covid crisis: families' plea for help amid oxygen shortages and mass cremations – video report
There are markets for other things, too. At the bottom end of the free market, a bribe to sneak a last look at your loved one, bagged and stacked in a hospital mortuary. A surcharge for a priest who agrees to say the final prayers. Online medical consultancies in which desperate families are fleeced by ruthless doctors. At the top end, you might need to sell your land and home and use up every last rupee for treatment at a private hospital. Just the deposit alone, before they even agree to admit you, could set your family back a couple of generations.
None of this conveys the full depth and range of the trauma, the chaos and, above all, the indignity that people are being subjected to. What happened to my young friend T is just one of hundreds, perhaps thousands of similar stories in Delhi alone. T, who is in his 20s, lives in his parents’ tiny flat in Ghaziabad on the outskirts of Delhi. All three of them tested positive for Covid. His mother was critically ill. Since it was in the early days, he was lucky enough to find a hospital bed for her. His father, diagnosed with severe bipolar depression, turned violent and began to harm himself. He stopped sleeping. He soiled himself. His psychiatrist was online trying to help, although she also broke down from time to time because her husband had just died from Covid. She said T’s father needed hospitalisation, but since he was Covid positive there was no chance of that. So T stayed awake, night after night, holding his father down, sponging him, cleaning him up. Each time I spoke to him I felt my own breath falter. Finally, the message came: “Father’s dead.” He did not die of Covid, but of a massive spike in blood pressure induced by a psychiatric meltdown induced by utter helplessness.
What to do with the body? I desperately called everybody I knew. Among those who responded was Anirban Bhattacharya, who works with the well-known social activist Harsh Mander. Bhattacharya is about to stand trial on a charge of sedition for a protest he helped organise on his university campus in 2016. Mander, who has not fully recovered from a savage case of Covid last year, is being threatened with arrest and the closure of the orphanages he runs after he mobilised people against the National Register of Citizens (NRC) and the Citizenship Amendment Act (CAA) passed in December 2019, both of which blatantly discriminate against Muslims. Mander and Bhattacharya are among the many citizens who, in the absence of all forms of governance, have set up helplines and emergency responses, and are running themselves ragged organising ambulances and coordinating funerals and the transport of dead bodies. It’s not safe for these volunteers to do what they’re doing. In this wave of the pandemic, it’s the young who are falling, who are filling the intensive care units. When young people die, the older among us lose a little of our will to live.
T’s father was cremated. T and his mother are recovering.
Things will settle down eventually. Of course, they will. But we don’t know who among us will survive to see that day. The rich will breathe easier. The poor will not. For now, among the sick and dying, there is a vestige of democracy. The rich have been felled, too. Hospitals are begging for oxygen. Some have started bring-your-own-oxygen schemes. The oxygen crisis has led to intense, unseemly battles between states, with political parties trying to deflect blame from themselves.
On the night of 22 April, 25 critically ill coronavirus patients on high-flow oxygen died in one of Delhi’s biggest private hospitals, Sir Ganga Ram. The hospital issued several desperate SOS messages for the replenishment of its oxygen supply. A day later, the chair of the hospital board rushed to clarify matters: “We cannot say that they have died due to lack of oxygen support.” On 24 April, 20 more patients died when oxygen supplies were depleted in another big Delhi hospital, Jaipur Golden. That same day, in the Delhi high court, Tushar Mehta, India’s solicitor general, speaking for the government of India, said: “Let’s try and not be a cry baby … so far we have ensured that no one in the country was left without oxygen.”
Ajay Mohan Bisht, the saffron-robed chief minister of Uttar Pradesh, who goes by the name Yogi Adityanath, has declared that there is no shortage of oxygen in any hospital in his state and that rumourmongers will be arrested without bail under the National Security Act and have their property seized.
Yogi Adityanath doesn’t play around. Siddique Kappan, a Muslim journalist from Kerala, jailed for months in Uttar Pradesh when he and two others travelled there to report on the gang-rape and murder of a Dalit girl in Hathras district, is critically ill and has tested positive for Covid. His wife, in a desperate petition to the chief justice of the supreme court of India, says her husband is lying chained “like an animal” to a hospital bed in the Medical College hospital in Mathura. (The supreme court has now ordered the Uttar Pradesh government to move him to a hospital in Delhi.) So, if you live in Uttar Pradesh, the message seems to be, please do yourself a favour and die without complaining.




Funeral pyres in Delhi last week. Photograph: Anindito Mukherjee/Getty Images
The threat to those who complain is not restricted to Uttar Pradesh. A spokesperson for the fascist Hindu nationalist organisation the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) – of which Modi and several of his ministers are members, and which runs its own armed militia – has warned that “anti-India forces” would use the crisis to fuel “negativity” and “mistrust” and asked the media to help foster a “positive atmosphere”. Twitter has helped them out by deactivating accounts critical of the government.
Where shall we look for solace? For science? Shall we cling to numbers? How many dead? How many recovered? How many infected? When will the peak come? On 27 April, the report was 323,144 new cases, 2,771 deaths. The precision is somewhat reassuring. Except – how do we know? Tests are hard to come by, even in Delhi. The number of Covid-protocol funerals from graveyards and crematoriums in small towns and cities suggest a death toll up to 30 times higher than the official count. Doctors who are working outside the metropolitan areas can tell you how it is.
If Delhi is breaking down, what should we imagine is happening in villages in Bihar, in Uttar Pradesh, in Madhya Pradesh? Where tens of millions of workers from the cities, carrying the virus with them, are fleeing home to their families, traumatised by their memory of Modi’s national lockdown in 2020. It was the strictest lockdown in the world, announced with only four hours’ notice. It left migrant workers stranded in cities with no work, no money to pay their rent, no food and no transport. Many had to walk hundreds of miles to their homes in far-flung villages. Hundreds died on the way.
This time around, although there is no national lockdown, the workers have left while transport is still available, while trains and buses are still running. They’ve left because they know that even though they make up the engine of the economy in this huge country, when a crisis comes, in the eyes of this administration, they simply don’t exist. This year’s exodus has resulted in a different kind of chaos: there are no quarantine centres for them to stay in before they enter their village homes. There’s not even the meagre pretence of trying to protect the countryside from the city virus.
These are villages where people die of easily treatable diseases like diarrhoea and tuberculosis. How are they to cope with Covid? Are Covid tests available to them? Are there hospitals? Is there oxygen? More than that, is there love? Forget love, is there even concern? There isn’t. Because there is only a heart-shaped hole filled with cold indifference where India’s public heart should be.
Early this morning, on 28 April, news came that our friend Prabhubhai has died. Before he died, he showed classic Covid symptoms. But his death will not register in the official Covid count because he died at home without a test or treatment. Prabhubhai was a stalwart of the anti-dam movement in the Narmada valley. I stayed several times at his home in Kevadia, where decades ago the first group of indigenous tribespeople were thrown off their lands to make room for the dam-builders and officers’ colony. Displaced families like Prabhubhai’s still remain on the edges of that colony, impoverished and unsettled, transgressors on land that was once theirs.
There is no hospital in Kevadia. There’s only the Statue of Unity, built in the likeness of the freedom fighter and first deputy prime minister of India, Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel, who the dam is named after. At 182 metres high, it’s the tallest statue in the world and cost US$422m. High-speed elevators inside take tourists up to view the Narmada dam from the level of Sardar Patel’s chest. Of course, you cannot see the river valley civilisation that lies destroyed, submerged in the depths of the vast reservoir, or hear the stories of the people who waged one of the most beautiful, profound struggles the world has ever known – not just against that one dam, but against the accepted ideas of what constitutes civilisation, happiness and progress. The statue was Modi’s pet project. He inaugurated it in October 2018.




Narendra Modi at the inauguration of the Statue of Unity, the world’s tallest statue, in India’s western Gujarat state in 2018. Photograph: HANDOUT/AFP/Getty Images
The friend who messaged about Prabhubhai had spent years as an anti-dam activist in the Narmada valley. She wrote: “My hands shiver as I write this. Covid situation in and around Kevadia Colony grim.”
The precise numbers that make up India’s Covid graph are like the wall that was built in Ahmedabad to hide the slums Donald Trump would drive past on his way to the “Namaste Trump” event that Modi hosted for him in February 2020. Grim as those numbers are, they give you a picture of the India-that-matters, but certainly not the India that is. In the India that is, people are expected to vote as Hindus, but die as disposables.
_“Let’s try and not be a cry baby.”_
Try not to pay attention to the fact that the possibility of a dire shortage of oxygen had been flagged as far back as April 2020, and then again in November by a committee set up by the government itself. Try not to wonder why even Delhi’s biggest hospitals don’t have their own oxygen-generating plants. Try not to wonder why the PM Cares Fund – the opaque organisation that has recently replaced the more public Prime Minister’s National Relief Fund, and which uses public money and government infrastructure but functions like a private trust with zero public accountability – has suddenly moved in to address the oxygen crisis. Will Modi own shares in our air-supply now?
_“Let’s try and not be a cry baby.”_
Understand that there were and are so many far more pressing issues for the Modi government to attend to. Destroying the last vestiges of democracy, persecuting non-Hindu minorities and consolidating the foundations of the Hindu Nation makes for a relentless schedule. There are massive prison complexes, for example, that must be urgently constructed in Assam for the 2 million people who have lived there for generations and have suddenly been stripped of their citizenship. (On this matter, our independent supreme court came down hard on the side of the government.)
There are hundreds of students and activists and young Muslim citizens to be tried and imprisoned as the primary accused in the anti-Muslim pogrom that took place against their own community in north-east Delhi last March. If you are Muslim in India, it’s a crime to be murdered. Your folks will pay for it. There was the inauguration of the new Ram Temple in Ayodhya, which is being built in place of the mosque that was hammered to dust by Hindu vandals watched over by senior BJP politicians. (On this matter, our independent supreme court came down hard on the side of the government and leniently on the side of the vandals.) There were the controversial new Farm Bills to be passed, corporatising agriculture. There were hundreds of thousands of farmers to be beaten and teargassed when they came out on to the streets to protest.
Then there’s the multi-multi-multimillion-dollar plan for a grand new replacement for the fading grandeur of New Delhi’s imperial centre to be urgently attended to. After all, how can the government of the new Hindu India be housed in old buildings? While Delhi is locked down, ravaged by the pandemic, construction work on the “Central Vista” project, declared as an essential service, has begun. Workers are being transported in. Maybe they can alter the plans to add a crematorium.




Crowds at the Kumbh Mela festival in Haridwar earlier this month. Photograph: Anushree Fadnavis/Reuters
There was also the Kumbh Mela to be organised, so that millions of Hindu pilgrims could crowd together in a small town to bathe in the Ganges and spread the virus even-handedly as they returned to their homes across the country, blessed and purified. This Kumbh rocks on, although Modi has gently suggested that it might be an idea for the holy dip to become “symbolic” – whatever that means. (Unlike what happened with those who attended a conference for the Islamic organisation Tablighi Jamaat last year, the media has not run a campaign against them calling them “corona jihadis” or accusing them of committing crimes against humanity.) There were also those few thousand Rohingya refugees who had to be urgently deported back to the genocidal regime in Myanmar from where they had fled – in the middle of a coup. (Once again, when our independent supreme court was petitioned on this matter, it concurred with the government’s view.)
So, as you can tell, it’s been busy, busy, busy.
Over and above all this urgent activity, there is an election to be won in the state of West Bengal. This required our home minister, Modi’s man Amit Shah, to more or less abandon his cabinet duties and focus all his attention on Bengal for months, to disseminate his party’s murderous propaganda, to pit human against human in every little town and village. Geographically, West Bengal is a small state. The election could have taken place in a single day, and has done so in the past. But since it is new territory for the BJP, the party needed time to move its cadres, many of who are not from Bengal, from constituency to constituency to oversee the voting. The election schedule was divided into eight phases, spread out over a month, the last on 29 April. As the count of corona infections ticked up, the other political parties pleaded with the election commission to rethink the election schedule. The commission refused and came down hard on the side of the BJP, and the campaign continued. Who hasn’t seen the videos of the BJP’s star campaigner, the prime minister himself, triumphant and maskless, speaking to the maskless crowds, thanking people for coming out in unprecedented numbers? That was on 17 April, when the official number of daily infections was already rocketing upward of 200,000.
Now, as voting closes, Bengal is poised to become the new corona cauldron, with a new triple mutant strain known as – guess what – the “Bengal strain”. Newspapers report that every second person tested in the state capital, Kolkata, is Covid positive. The BJP has declared that if it wins Bengal, it will ensure people get free vaccines. And if it doesn’t?
_“Let’s try and not be a cry baby.”_
Anyway, what about the vaccines? Surely they’ll save us? Isn’t India a vaccine powerhouse? In fact, the Indian government is entirely dependent on two manufacturers, the Serum Institute of India (SII) and Bharat Biotech. Both are being allowed to roll out two of the most expensive vaccines in the world, to the poorest people in the world. This week they announced that they will sell to private hospitals at a slightly elevated price, and to state governments at a somewhat lower price. Back-of-the-envelope calculations show the vaccine companies are likely to make obscene profits.
Under Modi, India’s economy has been hollowed out, and hundreds of millions of people who were already living precarious lives have been pushed into abject poverty. A huge number now depend for survival on paltry earnings from the National Rural Employment Guarantee Act (NREGA), which was instituted in 2005 when the Congress party was in power. It is impossible to expect that families on the verge of starvation will pay most of a month’s income to have themselves vaccinated. In the UK, vaccines are free and a fundamental right. Those trying to get vaccinated out of turn can be prosecuted. In India, the main underlying impetus of the vaccination campaign seems to be corporate profit.




People with breathing problems caused by Covid-19 wait to receive oxygen in Ghaziabad. Photograph: Adnan Abidi/Reuters
As this epic catastrophe plays out on our Modi-aligned Indian television channels, you’ll notice how they all speak in one tutored voice. The “system” has collapsed, they say, again and again. The virus has overwhelmed India’s health care “system”.
The system has not collapsed. The “system” barely existed. The government – this one, as well as the Congress government that preceded it – deliberately dismantled what little medical infrastructure there was. This is what happens when a pandemic hits a country with an almost nonexistent public healthcare system. India spends about 1.25% of its gross domestic product on health, far lower than most countries in the world, even the poorest ones. Even that figure is thought to be inflated, because things that are important but do not strictly qualify as healthcare have been slipped into it. So the real figure is estimated to be more like 0.34%. The tragedy is that in this devastatingly poor country, as a 2016 Lancet study shows, 78% of the healthcare in urban areas and 71% in rural areas is now handled by the private sector. The resources that remain in the public sector are systematically siphoned into the private sector by a nexus of corrupt administrators and medical practitioners, corrupt referrals and insurance rackets.
Healthcare is a fundamental right. The private sector will not cater to starving, sick, dying people who don’t have money. This massive privatisation of India’s healthcare is a crime.
The system hasn’t collapsed. The government has failed. Perhaps “failed” is an inaccurate word, because what we are witnessing is not criminal negligence, but an outright crime against humanity. Virologists predict that the number of cases in India will grow exponentially to more than 500,000 a day. They predict the death of many hundreds of thousands in the coming months, perhaps more. My friends and I have agreed to call each other every day just to mark ourselves present, like roll call in our school classrooms. We speak to those we love in tears, and with trepidation, not knowing if we will ever see each other again. We write, we work, not knowing if we will live to finish what we started. Not knowing what horror and humiliation awaits us. The indignity of it all. That is what breaks us.
The hashtag #ModiMustResign is trending on social media. Some of the memes and illustrations show Modi with a heap of skulls peeping out from behind the curtain of his beard. Modi the Messiah speaking at a public rally of corpses. Modi and Amit Shah as vultures, scanning the horizon for corpses to harvest votes from. But that is only one part of the story. The other part is that the man with no feelings, the man with empty eyes and a mirthless smile, can, like so many tyrants in the past, arouse passionate feelings in others. His pathology is infectious. And that is what sets him apart. In north India, which is home to his largest voting base, and which, by dint of sheer numbers, tends to decide the political fate of the country, the pain he inflicts seems to turn into a peculiar pleasure.
Fredrick Douglass said it right: “The limits of tyrants are prescribed by the endurance of those whom they oppress.” How we in India pride ourselves on our capacity to endure. How beautifully we have trained ourselves to meditate, to turn inward, to exorcise our fury as well as justify our inability to be egalitarian. How meekly we embrace our humiliation.
When he made his political debut as Gujarat’s new chief minister in 2001, Modi ensured his place in posterity after what has come to be known as the 2002 Gujarat pogrom. Over a period of a few days, Hindu vigilante mobs, watched over and sometimes actively assisted by the Gujarat police, murdered, raped and burned alive thousands of Muslims as “revenge” for a gruesome arson attack on a train in which more than 50 Hindu pilgrims had been burned alive. Once the violence subsided, Modi, who had until then only been appointed as chief minister by his party, called for early elections. The campaign in which he was portrayed as Hindu Hriday Samrat (“The Emperor of Hindu Hearts”) won him a landslide victory. Modi hasn’t lost an election since.
Several of the killers in the Gujrat pogrom were subsequently captured on camera by the journalist Ashish Khetan, boasting of how they hacked people to death, slashed pregnant women’s stomachs open and smashed infants’ heads against rocks. They said they could only have done what they did because Modi was their chief minister. Those tapes were broadcast on national TV. While Modi remained in the seat of power, Khetan, whose tapes were submitted to the courts and forensically examined, appeared as a witness on several occasions. Over time, some of the killers were arrested and imprisoned, but many were let off. In his recent book, Undercover: My Journey Into the Darkness of Hindutva, Khetan describes in detail how, during Modi’s tenure as chief minister, the Gujarat police, judges, lawyers, prosecutors and inquiry committees all colluded to tamper with evidence, intimidate witnesses and transfer judges.
Despite knowing all this, many of India’s so-called public intellectuals, the CEOs of its major corporations and the media houses they own, worked hard to pave the way for Modi to become the prime minister. They humiliated and shouted down those of us who persisted in our criticism. “Move on”, was their mantra. Even today, they mitigate their harsh words for Modi with praise for his oratory skills and his “hard work”. Their denunciation and bullying contempt for politicians in opposition parties is far more strident. They reserve their special scorn for Rahul Gandhi of the Congress party, the only politician who has consistently warned of the coming Covid crisis and repeatedly asked the government to prepare itself as best it could. To assist the ruling party in its campaign to destroy all opposition parties amounts to colluding with the destruction of democracy.
So here we are now, in the hell of their collective making, with every independent institution essential to the functioning of a democracy compromised and hollowed out, and a virus that is out of control.



‘The system has collapsed’: India’s descent into Covid hell
Read more
The crisis-generating machine that we call our government is incapable of leading us out of this disaster. Not least because one man makes all the decisions in this government, and that man is dangerous – and not very bright. This virus is an international problem. To deal with it, decision-making, at least on the control and administration of the pandemic, will need to pass into the hands of some sort of non-partisan body consisting of members of the ruling party, members of the opposition, and health and public policy experts.
As for Modi, is resigning from your crimes a feasible proposition? Perhaps he could just take a break from them – a break from all his hard work. There’s that $564m Boeing 777, Air India One, customised for VVIP travel – for him, actually – that’s been sitting idle on the runway for a while now. He and his men could just leave. The rest of us will do all we can to clean up their mess.
No, India cannot be isolated. We need help.


----------



## Dalit

The price one has to pay for nationalistic policies including the murder of innocent people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xeuss

alibaz said:


> There is no justification for celebrating someone's death. In our culture even if someone is disliked still people highlight his positives and negatives are totally avoided, since by then the matter is between the human and The Creator. Having said that, I would like invite attention of all those especially Major Ponia Sahib who rightly felt some unjustified harsh comments by Mr Sharjeel to raise voice against brutalities against IOK Kashmiries and their own fellow farmers.



Okay. Next time a child molester or rapist or murderer dies in your neighborhood, please do highlight his positive contributions to society.


INDIAPOSITIVE said:


>



Totally insensitive of these people for not mourning the death of a Nazi.

I mean all Rohit Sardana wanted to do when he was alive is to just dehumanize Muslims and justify the pogroms against them. These people should mourn that he is not going to be around any more to dehumanize them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> @jamahir



Though Rohit Sardana was not among the two or three most prominent poisonous news anchors / "journalists" he still was a major part of poison brigade of India. I will not salute him but will remind the readers of this thread about another Rohit - Rohith Vemula, the Dalit student who committed suicide in 2016 because of oppression by Upper Caste university officials and government officials.

Lastly, I agree with what Sharjeel Usmani has to say about Rohit Sardana.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Varunastra

Wealth disparity and lack of foresight. 
Not to forget the covidiots. Covidiots abound.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

And the trickle down concept that indians jump at doesnt work..
Just because amdhani becomes richest person on earth doesnt mean he will invest or spend any of that money in india
He will probably have his wedding in turkey and shopping in dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TNT

A hate monger and hate spreader. Well now he is dead and will answer for his deeds as will all of us one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GeHAC

ziaulislam said:


> And the trickle down concept that indians jump at doesnt work..
> Just because amdhani becomes richest person on earth doesnt mean he will invest or spend any of that money in india
> He will probably have his wedding in turkey and shopping in dubai



Meanwhile, China launch anti-trust probes into all major internet unicorns to ensure the future health and balance of China's economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

SecularNationalist said:


> My heart goes out to people who are dying or losing loved ones in india after all they are just humans like us ,I also lost loved ones in this pandemic and I can feel that pain . So no unnecessary taunting here. But some questions need to be asked to open the minds of most indians who ignore ground realities , don't want to diagnose what's wrong and later find themselves in such a big trouble.
> 1) Is this is the big economy you were bragging about and looked down on us and called us beggars etc?
> 2) A 500 trillion economy can't even provide it's citizens the very basic medical facilities ? We are beggars but come here and see our hospitals are much better in this regard.
> 3) Oh wait you are already a superpower like USA or other developed nations did their citizens died like animals on roads and streets?
> 4) Where all that money really goes from this big economy of yours when in the time of need you don't have any. Won't you question the current government?


Look at the PPE of the medics. I am 100% sure they are infected. Chinese medics wear entire suits and even the quarantined hospitals are highly isolated and contained. The medics themselves are carriers.

What's with oxygen canisters? Is it because they lack respirators, just buy from China, we produce them at less than 1000 dollars a piece.

Quarantined hospitals dismantled! Wtf! Are you guys really so arrogant that yoh think you won over the virus? Stupid fools. The Chinese hospitals even from Sars time is kept and maintained, waiting for activation in times of need. Does India actually do any planning or just let it happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Suriya

xeuss said:


> Journalist?? LMFAO
> 
> The guy was nothing more, but a Nazi....and there are no good Nazis.


*If anyone reads ur posts on this forum, he/she would know, u are 10 times worse bigot than late Rohit Sardana ever was.*



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> the word Nazi is used too liberally these days and is actually an insult to the people group who actually had to suffer the most at the hands of true Nazism------Jews and displaced Indians (Roma,Sintis)


*It's kind of ironic that these India Muslim converts as well as Pakistanis use Hitler and his Nazi party as metaphor to describe right wing Hindutva politics in India.*

_*The truth is if Hitler admired any religion, then was Islam and he wished he was Muslim. His Nazi party courted the Islamic world though out eventful years of WW2.*_


*Why Hitler Wished He Was Muslim









Book Review: ‘Atatürk in the Nazi Imagination’ by Stefan Ihrig and ‘Islam and Nazi Germany’s War’ by David Motadel


Dominic Green reviews “Atatürk in the Nazi Imagination,” by Stefan Ihrig, and “Islam and Nazi Germany’s War,” by David Motadel.




www.wsj.com




*









How Nazis courted the Islamic world during WWII – DW – 11/13/2017


Tens of thousands of Muslims fought for the Nazis in World War Two. DW spoke with historian David Motadel about whether pragmatism or anti-Semitism drove Adolf Hitler's overtures and why some Muslim leaders backed him.




www.dw.com






jamahir said:


> Lastly, I agree with what Sharjeel Usmani has to say about Rohit Sardana.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388087046963712001

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Drone video shows inmates digging mass burial graves on New York's Hart Island
> 
> 
> Aerial video shows mass graves being dug and bodies being buried by inmates at an island cemetery in the midst of the COVID-19 emergency in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ctvnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refrigerated trucks arrive in L.A. as bodies pile up at hospital morgues amid rising COVID-19 death toll
> 
> 
> The intensity of the pandemic continues to worsen, with the rising COVID-19 death toll overwhelming funeral homes and causing state officials to send refrigerated trucks across California to hold c…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktla.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas inmates paid $2 an hour to move COVID-19 victims' bodies
> 
> 
> Prisoners are low-level offenders who volunteered to take on the work, El Paso County Sheriff's department says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com


Proof of American abuse prisoners. 


Why didn't UN start an inquiry?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

When Mota Bhai, Muslim hater calling BD people as green termites, and other sanghis are condoling his death, it is clear he was a BJP stooge, and a Hindu-Muslim radicalization proponent.

Was reading more than a hundred media persons are dead in India due to covid-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

xeuss said:


> Journalist?? LMFAO
> 
> The guy was nothing more, but a Nazi....and there are no good Nazis.



Minime Goebbels ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Suriya said:


> *If anyone reads ur posts on this forum, he/she would know, u are 10 times worse bigot than late Rohit Sardana ever was.
> 
> 
> It's kind of ironic that these India Muslim converts as well as Pakistanis use Hitler and his Nazi party as metaphor to describe right wing Hindutva politics in India.*
> 
> _*The truth is if Hitler admired any religion, then was Islam and he wished he was Muslim. His Nazi party courted the Islamic world though out eventful years of WW2.*_
> 
> 
> *Why Hitler Wished He Was Muslim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book Review: ‘Atatürk in the Nazi Imagination’ by Stefan Ihrig and ‘Islam and Nazi Germany’s War’ by David Motadel
> 
> 
> Dominic Green reviews “Atatürk in the Nazi Imagination,” by Stefan Ihrig, and “Islam and Nazi Germany’s War,” by David Motadel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Nazis courted the Islamic world during WWII – DW – 11/13/2017
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands of Muslims fought for the Nazis in World War Two. DW spoke with historian David Motadel about whether pragmatism or anti-Semitism drove Adolf Hitler's overtures and why some Muslim leaders backed him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388087046963712001



I mean....you guys have a festival where you celebrate the death of Ravana....and you choose to chastise me because I do not mourn the death of a Nazi who dehumanized us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

He was a low iq bhakt and hate preacher.You reap what you sow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Smarana Mitra

bshifter said:


> Yes i'm fully aware of these measures taken by America but close to 600.000 deaths those measures aren't enough yet we do not see bodies on the streets. India who claims 200.000 can't handle the amount of bodies can be seen out in the open. I doubt inmates can dig that fast and America having enough trucks to hide the corpse from public views.


USA has 12 times less population density. Naturally, there is huge amount of land for burying. Also, USA does not burn the dead but bury them. Your comparison makes no sense at all. That being said, the actual number of dead in India is definitely 2 million. Even the actual number of dead in USA is 1-1.5 million.


----------



## jamahir

N.Siddiqui said:


> Was reading more than a hundred media persons are dead in India due to covid-19.



So I wonder why Rohit Sardana is holier than those others who died.



Suriya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388087046963712001



How is the Razakar story, if true, connected to what Sharjeel said ?

And can you tell me what were Rohit Sardana's words about Rohith Vemula's suicide ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

IblinI said:


> aren't you the one constantly boasting of india stronk, economy recovery in never seen speed?


And? India will recover economically. It's unfortunate that the recovery may not be as large as otherwise.


----------



## beijingwalker

Only China has the capacity to outproduce this humanitarian disaster in India, now even money can't save your life there. you can't buy something that is not there.

*India running out of health-care resources as COVID-19 surge continues*







bshifter said:


> If America doesn't need to cremate bodies in the open with 600.000, does that mean the actual numbers in India is 1-2 million or higher?



*India: Dying too fast to be counted - Covid funeral pyres burn day and night*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Sifar zero said:


> He was a low iq bhakt and hate preacher.You reap what you sow.


Was reading hatred and fear of death makes your immune system weak and covid-19 can attack with fatality.

One reason, unconfirmed scientifically, of the less mortality in Pakistan...

Everyone is saying Allah malik hai.

Insha Allah sab theek rahega.

And prayers and wadoo, roza...all adds up.

Hate mongers in India are at a risk...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

he wasnt a good man .
khass kamm jahan Pak .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Nothing wrong in what Sharjeel said

Bharati hindus who were celebrating even Christchurch attacks in New Zealand need to STFU and stop lecturing about humanity and all that stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Suriya said:


> *If anyone reads ur posts on this forum, he/she would know, u are 10 times worse bigot than late Rohit Sardana ever was.
> 
> 
> It's kind of ironic that these India Muslim converts as well as Pakistanis use Hitler and his Nazi party as metaphor to describe right wing Hindutva politics in India.*
> 
> _*The truth is if Hitler admired any religion, then was Islam and he wished he was Muslim. His Nazi party courted the Islamic world though out eventful years of WW2.*_
> 
> 
> *Why Hitler Wished He Was Muslim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book Review: ‘Atatürk in the Nazi Imagination’ by Stefan Ihrig and ‘Islam and Nazi Germany’s War’ by David Motadel
> 
> 
> Dominic Green reviews “Atatürk in the Nazi Imagination,” by Stefan Ihrig, and “Islam and Nazi Germany’s War,” by David Motadel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Nazis courted the Islamic world during WWII – DW – 11/13/2017
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands of Muslims fought for the Nazis in World War Two. DW spoke with historian David Motadel about whether pragmatism or anti-Semitism drove Adolf Hitler's overtures and why some Muslim leaders backed him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388087046963712001










*The Holocaust*
*Al-Husseini and the Holocaust*
Much of the case against Husseini's role in The Holocaust emerged in the immediate aftermath of WW2, with those collecting evidence working for the Jewish Agency in the context of an intensive public relations exercise to establish a Jewish state in Mandatory Palestine.[191] Husseini has been described by the American Jewish Congressas "Hitler's henchman"[d] and some scholars, such as Schwanitz and Rubin, have argued that Husseini made the Final Solution inevitable by shutting out the possibility of Jews escaping to Palestine.[192]

In his memoirs al-Husseini recalled that Heinrich Himmler, in the summer of 1943, while confiding some German war secrets, inveighed against Jewish "war guilt", and revealed the ongoing extermination (in Arabic, _abadna_) of the Jews.[193]

Gilbert Achcar, referring to this meeting with Himmler, observes:



> The Mufti was well aware that the European Jews were being wiped out; he never claimed the contrary. Nor, unlike some of his present-day admirers, did he play the ignoble, perverse, and stupid game of Holocaust denial... . His amour-propre would not allow him to justify himself to the Jews... .gloating that the Jews had paid a much higher price than the Germans... he cites... : "Their losses in the Second World War represent more than thirty percent of the total number of their people ...". Statements like this, from a man who was well placed to know what the Nazis had done ... constitute a powerful argument against Holocaust deniers. Husseini reports that Reichsführer-SS Heinrich Himmler ... told him in summer 1943 that the Germans had "already exterminated more than three million" Jews: "I was astonished by this figure, as I had known nothing about the matter until then." ... Thus. in 1943, Husseini knew about the genocide... .[194]




------------------------


SIMI activists are pathetic




At least Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose made it clear that He doesnot agree with Nazi racial politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

N.Siddiqui said:


> One reason, unconfirmed scientifically, of the less mortality in Pakistan...
> 
> Everyone is saying Allah malik hai.
> 
> Insha Allah sab theek rahega.
> 
> And prayers and wadoo, roza...all adds up.
> 
> Hate mongers in India are at a risk...


LOL!

*u think only Hindus are dying in India and Covid not affecting Indian Muslims who are .....*
aying Allah malik hai.

Insha Allah sab theek rahega.

And prayers and wadoo, roza...


*Then watch these clips and open ur bigoted eyes....






*

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

The BBC report has one damning sentence: "Indians are left abandoned" meaning the government is no where to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Suriya said:


> LOL!
> 
> *u think only Hindus are dying in India and Covid not affecting Indian Muslims who are .....*
> aying Allah malik hai.
> 
> Insha Allah sab theek rahega.
> 
> And prayers and wadoo, roza...
> 
> 
> *Then watch these clips and open ur bigoted eyes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I said hate mongers, or people full with hatred, and added not proven.

You proved my point right.


----------



## Suriya

N.Siddiqui said:


> I said hate mongers, or people full with hatred, and added not proven.
> 
> You proved my point right.


Stop blabbering, Covid killing people irrespective of religion and pollical inclinations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Suriya said:


> Stop blabbering, Covid killing people irrespective of religion and pollical inclinations.




Covid-19 is brutally killing indiscriminately...


Suriya said:


> Stop blabbering, Covid killing people irrespective of religion and pollical inclinations.


Even Muslim hate mongers too...

Hate kills.


----------



## PakSword

I have heard he once asked, where and when was Allah born! Nauzubillah.. hurting hundreds of millions of Muslims living in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

PakSword said:


> I have heard he once asked, where and when was Allah born! Nauzubillah.. hurting hundreds of millions of Muslims living in India.



Well, now he has got the chance to ask directly.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*India’s covid crisis: ‘black marketeers know what people will pay when their mother is dying’*
Cripplingly expensive black market oxygen, queues at burial grounds and scarce hospital beds. As the death toll continues rise in India, Jasper Reid reports from New Delhi

BY JASPER REID
April 30 2021





"How are you feeling?” I asked my colleague Mukesh on our morning call. “Bad” replied Mukesh. “Last night Varun’s Mother-in-law and Shruti’s Grandfather died.”

My heart sinks. These are the first staff family deaths in our very familial company. And they didn’t die of covid, they died – like many in India today – from lack of treatment.

In New Delhi, where we live, it’s hot: 42c (and rising) as the summer sets in. This season is stifling but now it’s suffocating. Covid is everywhere; medical oxygen is in short supply; local news and tweets are suppressed by the government and countries are closing their borders to India. It’s claustrophobic, edgy and all across town, sirens are heard.

I feel lucky, alone in our apartment and away from ground-zero - the under-siege hospitals across the capital. All day Mukesh is driving to find a bed for Brijesh’s Father. Brijesh is our colleague too. Yesterday, Mukesh got two beds but there are none now and the only lead is a makeshift cot and oxygen rig twenty miles away.

This is a hard time and Mukesh is one of thousands across India searching for beds, drugs, plasma and oxygen. A grim, private-enterprise free-for-all is fuelled by information on WhatsApp or social media and every day I get dozens of tip offs and contact numbers. Some are false or defunct and mostly the precious supplies are long gone.

Lurking in this frantic exchange are black marketeers and obscene tariffs. Sellers are shady or shockingly respectable and it takes a strong stomach to deal with these fallen angels (or to spot scams). But they know what people will pay when one’s mother is dying. Price of a single dose of Remdesivir (antiviral medication used to treat covid) today: $450 (double the average monthly wage).

For patients who make it to hospital, the scenes are pathetic and broadcast around the world. ‘Pandemic ****’ say media critics but it’s hard to deny the omnishambles of India’s healthcare system. One doctor I know is telling patients it’s dangerous to present at his hospital. Do anything to get oxygen and medicine at home, just don’t come in. It’s chaos. Varun’s Mother-in-Law did just that but it wasn’t by choice.

Chaos begets fear; fear begets self-preservation which means panic buying and hoarding of supplies that lead to shortages. A spiral of panic and despair. The situation is not intrinsically different to covid waves elsewhere, but the impact and the scale is. It was ever thus in this vast and developing country.

But not since 1947 and partition have people been equally hurt from the top to the bottom of society. Today, in the world’s largest democracy, as everyone gets the vote, so all get hit by covid. Almost no one I know is unaffected by death. Money and influence – articles of faith for the privileged – offer no shelter in this storm.

One famous writer friend gets at least ten calls a day from all around India. ‘Please help sir’; ‘Can you get me a bed?’; ‘our Auntie can’t breathe’. There’s not a thing he can do and he suffers too because favours are so central to Indian society and to identity. It’s as if God was showing you what life is like, every day, for those with nothing or no status.

For the poor, and indeed those beyond the big cities (where few journalists go), it’s worse and the reported national death dates (3,000+ a day) are surely understated. Across India, families are trying to get help; many get none and so join the long queues to the crematoria and burial grounds. Funeral rites are swift and functional.

And confusion abounds. Why has this happened? Didn’t we see maskless politicians at major political rallies? What was the election commission thinking? Were the courts sleeping? Wasn’t the Kumbh Mela (the greatest gathering on earth) allowed to go ahead? Aren’t we the world’s pharmacy? Why did we send sixty million vaccine doses abroad?


The point is that everyone thought covid was over. We all did. Like a lot of countries.

When Wuhan happened, people here believed one of two things: either covid would spread unfettered or the innate Indian immune system - made of stern stuff - would outfox the virus. I scoffed at the latter group but by summer 2020, when India appeared to have got off lightly, one couldn’t help wondering. Popular relief bred confidence; confidence bred complacency (for example, huge cricket crowds, massive election rallies, thronged religious ceremonies) and the arrival of a much more virulent strain took its chance. And here we are.

Yes, here we are and India’s inadequate public health capacity has itself been unmasked. And god help the doctors and nurses – no clapping for them at the end of the day; on the contrary, some medical staff are getting beaten up by angry families. It’s a Lord of the Flies breakdown with every man for himself. And how much worse is man when locked down with no community or council – no bus stop to meet friends and put the world to rights. In this, India suffers like the rest of the planet, except it’s hard to think of a more innately social place and so the loss is great.

There are of course legions of people helping. Our team (we have been living in India since 2014 building a restaurant business) created a call centre to verify supply leads. Every day, my colleagues dial numbers circulating on WhatsApp but the work is now subject to a law of diminishing returns and day’s end results are dispiriting. For example, there’s oxygen in North Delhi after 8pm but no cylinders and our latest plan (if it’s legal) is to convert our soda fountain CO2 tanks into oxygen cylinders. Apparently it’s possible and bravo my comrades for such a brilliant idea.

In far away Kolkata, Future Hope, an NGO for street kids, built an isolation ward with oxygen tanks and provision for the local community. There are many such missions as the people, bit by bit, take back control. All over India, private institutions are joining the covid fightback and humanity and heroism are everywhere. The idea of street kids coming to the aid of their nation is enough to make you cry - with the greatest pride.

And for all the misery, the crisis is reaffirming India’s resilience and resourcefulness. Young techies have set up tracking apps; UK-based Non-Resident Indian doctors are offering online consultation; Twitter is buzzing with support groups and the Sikh community is providing ‘oxygen langar’ (langar being a communal food kitchen, now with O2 on the menu).

The Indian covid crisis has also become a macro-political matter as nations hurry to help and affirm their solidarity. ‘India was there for us and we shall be there for them,’ tweeted President Biden. The eyes of the world are now on India and I’ve never had so many concerned calls (many prompted by shocking, technicolour photos of Hindu funeral pyres).

But why the transnational interest? Because India matters and, like many global issues, (from covid to poverty) if you don’t fix India, you don’t fix the problem. Almost a fifth of the planet lives here and the sub-continental economy is pivotal. As they say on Wall Street, India is too big to fail.

This then is a view from the ground. If there’s a deeper meaning to the India covid crisis, we think it’s that the virus is about _everybody_ – not only within one country but _across every country_. As people are starting to say, ‘no one is safe unless everyone is safe’. If 1.4 billion people get this truth across, something good may yet come.

Right now, good, like everything, is in short supply. I stay home, slipping out to feed hungry street dogs. I keep fit, swat away mosquitoes (a bad time to get dengue fever) and work hard, not least to stay distracted. But I am a lucky one. Out there the mournful sirens wail and the hustle never stops. It never does in India and, in the end, this will pull us through.









Black marketeers know what people will pay when their mother is dying


As the death toll continues rise in India, Jasper Reid reports from New Delhi




www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Rakesh

I believe a person's work should be factually criticized even after his death. 
But today he died, this can wait for sometime.


----------



## Suriya

PakSword said:


> I have heard he once asked, where and when was Allah born! Nauzubillah.. hurting hundreds of millions of Muslims living in India.





Crystal-Clear said:


> he wasnt a good man .
> khass kamm jahan Pak .





Areesh said:


> Nothing wrong in what Sharjeel said
> 
> Bharati hindus who were celebrating even Christchurch attacks in New Zealand need to STFU and stop lecturing about humanity and all that stuff




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388059497717977089


----------



## PakSword

Suriya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388059497717977089


I don't know why your own countrymen are rejoicing his death. I didn't even know him before today.. Just read a few posts on twitter why people hate him.. And they are your own countrymen.. 

By the way, next time be careful with your words on the martyrdom of Kashmiri freedom fighters..


----------



## lonelyman

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> Well-known TV journalist and anchor Rohit Sardana, who was currently working with Aaj Tak has passed away due to the COVID-19 pandemic. Zee News Editor-in-Chief Sudhir Chaudhary tweeted about his untimely demise.
> 
> Sudhir Chaudhary wrote that he never thought the virus would take away someone so close to him. He said he was not prepared for this.
> 
> Rohit Sardana had long been associated with Zee Media. He used to host the popular show - 'Taal Thok Ke', a debate programme that discusses contemporary issues in India on Zee News.
> 
> 
> Presently Rohit Sardana, who has been the face of TV media for a long time, used to anchor the show 'Dangal', which aired on 'Aaj Tak' news channel. In 2018, Rohit
> 
> 
> 
> Paying tribute on Twitter, senior journalist Rajdeep Sardesai wrote, "Friends, this is very sad news. Famous TV news anchor Rohit Sardana has passed away. He had a heart attack this morning. Deepest condolences to his family."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condolence have been pouring in from across the board over the passing away of Rohit Sardana. People are shocked upon hearing the sad news. Sardana was hugely popular with the masses for his good debating skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well-known TV journalist and anchor Rohit Sardana succumbs to COVID-19
> 
> 
> Well-known TV journalist and anchor Rohit Sardana, who was currently working with Aaj Tak has passed away due to the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dnaindia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388055298359717892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388051637617389568
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388055906936508416
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388051381253132292
> 
> @Surya 1
> 
> @jamahir



*what? didn't bhakts say COVID is a hoax to defame their beloved leader - modi?*


----------



## niao78

This is beat thing to happen, 
This is masterstroke by modi ji. We already have population problem so this will reduce population problem significantly. Also modi ji spread most virus in west Bangal where illegal Bangladeshi reside. So all illegal Bangladeshi will not get treatment. 
Modi ji will only breath once india become super power. Till then he will let other use his share of oxygen.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## hussain0216

He spent his life trying to attack Indian Muslims for his hindutva extremist communal poison and now Indians are scratching their heads why Indian Muslims couldn't give a toss about him🙄😂😂😂😂


From twitter it seems last year he spent alot of time trying to blame Indian Muslims for Corona


Now because of kumb and his own hindutva he is dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lonelyman

niao78 said:


> This is beat thing to happen,
> This is masterstroke by modi ji. We already have population problem so this will reduce population problem significantly. Also modi ji spread most virus in west Bangal where illegal Bangladeshi reside. So all illegal Bangladeshi will not get treatment.
> Modi ji will only breath once india become super power. Till then he will let other use his share of oxygen.



*Modi ji the best Indian killer then? why bhakts elect him?*


----------



## lonelyman

The count from crematoria in six cities —Patna, Kanpur, Jamnagar, Morbi, Rajkot and Porbandar—in BJP ruled Gujarat, Uttar Pradesh and Bihar between three to 30 times higher than official death tolls.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388008736170594304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387999070124445703

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386636172315795456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Modi leading his followers to hell. 

Modi is 1000 times more dangerous for India than the late Zia ul Haq could ever hope to be.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## niao78

He only kills non Hindus that's why. 
He took India at so much height that even oxygen levels are low now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Protest_again

Lol. Ashoka Swine. He is in Germany.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

niao78 said:


> He only kills non Hindus that's why.
> He took India at so much height that even oxygen levels are low now.



At the end of the day, only the poor folks suffer. India’s Brahmin elite have abandoned the country in private jets. The idiotic middle class fanatics are starting to realize they’ve been taken for a ride. The disenfranchised poor Indians that have always been suffering are continuing to suffer.

What a shit show!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vapnope

How many of these people condemning sharjeel condemned deceased anchor views? He thrived on hatred towards Pakistan and Muslims, surely Muslims are not supposed to make fun of the dead but why should they praise the guy who dehumanized them?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## NightStrike

Good opportunity for Pakistan to provide help to India.


----------



## niao78

Your understanding that Brahmins are Elite here is very wrong. 
Casts are for politicians only. This pandemic has to be much needed eye opener.
Helpfully Modi ji will do better when they will launch Super power version 2.0 Proplus ultra max. 
Trail ball sabko milati he. Theek he ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lonelyman

niao78 said:


> Your understanding that Brahmins are Elite here is very wrong.
> Casts are for politicians only. This pandemic has to be much needed eye opener.
> Helpfully Modi ji will do better when they will launch Super power version 2.0 Proplus ultra max.
> Trail ball sabko milati he. Theek he ?



I understand this brutal second wave hits from top to bottom of society, only the super rich can afford private jets fled to London and Dubai


----------



## lonelyman

Protest_again said:


> Lol. Ashoka Swine. He is in Germany.



*what's the point? he can not retweet the media ground truth report?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387345853103284229

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crankthatskunk

Protest_again said:


> Lol. Ashoka Swine. He is in Germany.



That what is sick about Indians. 

The reality is looking in to your eyes, but you have closed your eyes and ears. 
And your hearts too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Unfortunately the actual death toll could be in the low 10s of thousands a day.

India is finding around 30% positive to test ratio, which is almost unheard of in this pandemic so far.

Real tragedy is that India did not distribute its stockpile of oxygen in an efficient manner to those hospitals and clinics that need them. They all should have had many days of spare capacity and then be replenished in time before they run out.

Oxygen is coming out of the factories but is not getting to those who need it - where are the IAF's/IA's hundreds of transport helicopters?
They should be flying round the clock getting the oxygen to every hospital, clinic etc.


India also has around 40 IL-76/C-17 and C-130J transport aircraft. They should be transporting the supplies of oxygen to regional distribution points and then the helicopters can take the final leg to hospital/clinic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suriya

Vapnope said:


> How many of these people condemning sharjeel condemned deceased anchor views? He thrived on hatred towards Pakistan and Muslims, surely Muslims are not supposed to make fun of the dead but why should they praise the guy who dehumanized them?



_*If Muslims don't show basic human decency and celebrate death of a kafir who didn't agree to their Islamic supremacist ideas, then how can they also wonder why the world turning Islamophobic and trend of growing intolerance for Muslims?*_


----------



## beijingwalker

*India's real COVID-19 death toll could be 10 times higher than official count: Experts*

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Suriya said:


> _*If Muslims don't show basic human decency and celebrate death of a kafir who didn't agree to their Islamic supremacist ideas, then how can they also wonder why the world turning Islamophobic and trend of growing intolerance for Muslims?*_


Your comment reeks of hatred towards muslims with a pretext that muslims celebrate death of Non muslims, while you can find many muslims here who are clearly not rejoicing death of a hidutva supremacist who continued to dehumanized their brothers in India. The justification you are using against Muslims is just like justifications Nazis used against Jews. We aren't rejoicing deaths in India, it were you people who rejoiced PIA plane crash, Mecca crane tragedy and even New Zealand mosque terrorist attack.


----------



## SecularNationalist

Vapnope said:


> 2 & 3 - No country is equipped with such an infra where it can handle such number of patients, same goes for USA. Therefore, all governments tried to impose lockdown and took other measures so that number of patients remain within a limit. Unfortunately, in India government allowed religious and social


I know those limitations even for a country with the best healthcare system but they very basic should be expected even from a country like somalia. Here we are talking about a huge economy nation,next or potential super power.How can such a country with such resources cannot produce its own oxygen? Serum institute of india is making vaccines for the whole world but can't produce oxygen? Ok can't produce oxygen but with all that money they can't even import oxygen to save lives? Such a so called superior nation letting their citizens die like animals? 
Look at their hospitals man they look like some vegetables market. Other countries too hit hard with covid now make the comparison . Even the beggar ones according to these proud indians were far better .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

bjp is trying hard to cover their failure thats why they let ipl happen .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vapnope

SecularNationalist said:


> I know those limitations even for a country with the best healthcare system but they very basic should be expected even from a country like somalia. Here we are talking about a huge economy nation,next or potential super power.How can such a country with such resources cannot produce its own oxygen? Serum institute of india is making vaccines for the whole world but can't produce oxygen? Ok can't produce oxygen but with all that money they can't even import oxygen to save lives? Such a so called superior nation letting their citizens die like animals?
> Look at their hospitals man they look like some vegetables market. Other countries too hit hard with covid now make the comparison . Even the beggar ones according to these proud indians were far better .


As per media reports India had industrial oxygen in surplus however the issue was of transportation to health infra, however now we are seeing that aid coming to India includes oxygen cylinders as well. 
Indian govt downplayed the pandemic and clearly was unaware of the capacity of their health system hence the catastrophe. The incumbent government mismanaged the whole situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

Han Patriot said:


> What's with oxygen canisters? Is it because they lack respirators, just buy from China, we produce them at less than 1000 dollars a piece.


Yea a so called super power nation with a huge economy can't even import oxygen and respirators from abroad to save their own citizens. Indians brag to be educated ,here these educated folks won't question the current government about the spending and allocation of funds to deal with this covid crisis. 
Oh wait why they should question it's another phake newj.


Vapnope said:


> As per media reports India had industrial oxygen in surplus however the issue was of transportation to health infra, however now we are seeing that aid coming to India includes oxygen cylinders as well.
> Indian govt downplayed the pandemic and clearly was unaware of the capacity of their health system hence the catastrophe. The incumbent government mismanaged the whole situation.


These right wing illiterates they have in the parliament and other institutions didn't even take this virus seriously. They somehow still think cow urine will stop this virus from spreading miraculously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Underreporting will lead to a bigger catastrophe, as proper supplies of oxygen, coronavirus vaccines, other drugs cannot be planned and provided with right amount of supplies.

As talked in the video, the deaths could be one million so far and not two hundred thousand, the official claim.

Indian govt fudging and skewing data is bad practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

SecularNationalist said:


> Yea a so called super power nation with a huge economy can't even import oxygen and respirators from abroad to save their own citizens. Indians brag to be educated ,here these educated folks won't question the current government about the spending and allocation of funds to deal with this covid crisis.
> Oh wait why they should question it's another phake newj.


No one's happy with how this was managed mate. People here are questioning every step taken, but we are as a whole worried and trying to play our part in stopping the spread as our prime priority, government will really be brought to question after the current situation settles down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

Within a month, at least 100 million Indians will die from covid-19.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## S10

The fatality rate in Wuhan in the initial outbreak was 5% when hospitals were overwhelmed. It took a massive response to bring things back under control. About 40,000 medical staff were flown in from elsewhere in the country to put a lid on the situation, along with strict lockdowns.

It makes no sense for India to only have ~4k official fatalities a day given the scale of this outbreak. If they're running out of hospital beds, oxygen, medication, vaccines, cremation grounds and firewood, then the scale of the suffering has to be much greater.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Suriya

*There is absolutely zero anecdotal evidence to support these wild claims of 'analysts'. Even if take deaths occurred in quartines at home and those suspected of covid but not tested number couldn't be more than 50 to 60%.

Each Hindu cremations take hours, even 2x increase would be get cremation delayed by 2 days.

Anyways forget 10 times even 5times death toll would create a massive law and order problem which not case even in this crisis situation.*
_*India isn't china where thing can be kept under the wrap when media from all over the world have free access to file field report about it.*_


Feng Leng said:


> Within a month, at least 100 million Indians will die from covid-19.


 *The Indian variant has already entered into China, we are going to hear another wuhan like shut down and media blackout shortly. *


----------



## drunken-monke

Crystal-Clear said:


> bjp is trying hard to cover their failure thats why they let ipl happen .


Cases are too much my friend. Every govenrnment from every state is trying to hide deaths..

I don't completely agree with 10 times death figure, however the number may be between 5 to 6 times what has been reported by government.

This is because I have witnessed deaths of some distant relatives and number is in double digits..


Feng Leng said:


> Within a month, at least 100 million Indians will die from covid-19.


Are you gloating on deaths of my countrymen?? or that's a wishful thinking??

Pakistanis are our sworn enemies but, let me tell you in such difficult times they are also one of the best well wishers, though they can hardly help us in any ways! By this way, I dare say Pakistani nationals are 1000 times better than any Chinese... After all they have heart which cant be said for .......!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

It may not be ten times as much officially reported but certainly much more than 3000 a day are perishing if you have a positive to test ratio of 30% and people are dying outside hospitals due to lack of oxygen.

The other sad thing is that this would not have been as bad 20 years ago, as the Indian middle-class is much larger now and so they have taken on a Western lifestyle of overeating and sedentariness. That is why you see a lot of the people needing hospital treatment being overweight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

UKBengali said:


> It may not be ten times as much officially reported but certainly much more than 3000 a day are perishing if you have a positive to test ratio of 30% and people are dying outside hospitals due to lack of oxygen.
> 
> The other sad thing is that this would not have been as bad 20 years ago, as the Indian middle-class is much larger now and so they have taken on a Western lifestyle of overeating and sedentariness. That is why you see a lot of the people needing hospital treatment being overweight.


The spreadability of this variant is extremely high.. Indian scientist suspecting that this is no longer a droplet spreading disease. It may be spreading through air as well.. Some data suggest so. Those who recovered last year from Covid are again getting re-infected. At this moment, either 50% population already infected or recovered. Many are asymptomatic and that the problem. Can't trace the spreaders.. About lifestyle, may be or may not be true because people even from lower class are either dying or hospitalized due to sever cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

UKBengali said:


> It may not be ten times as much officially reported but certainly much more than 3000 a day are perishing if you have a positive to test ratio of 30% and people are dying outside hospitals due to lack of oxygen.


Real figures aren't more than 50 to 60% of official figures even if we take people dying at home. People still look of a hospital bed as there is chance to secure it. If it were even 2x of this, there would severe law and order problem.
India is democratic country, it doesn't take much for people to come out on to the streets doing demonstrations which often even turn violent. So far law and order even in worst hit Delhi has worsened.



> The other sad thing is that this would not have been as bad 20 years ago, as the Indian middle-class is much larger now and so they have taken on a Western lifestyle of overeating and sedentariness. That is why you see a lot of the people needing hospital treatment being overweight.


*Yes, relation between obesity and covid severity is becoming clear day light.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

drunken-monke said:


> The spreadability of this variant is extremely high.. Indian scientist suspecting that this is no longer a droplet spreading disease. It may be spreading through air as well.. Some data suggest so. Those who recovered last year from Covid are again getting re-infected. At this moment, either 50% population already infected or recovered. Many are asymptomatic and that the problem. Can't trace the spreaders.. About lifestyle, may be or may not be true because people even from lower class are either dying or hospitalized due to sever cases.



As regards being overweight, it increases the risk of needing hospital treatment but certainly young and slim can also get severe disease.

This is a human tragedy on a huge scale and we all hope the pandemic can be brought under control quickly. All countries and people of the world are with India at this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

S10 said:


> The fatality rate in Wuhan in the initial outbreak was 5% when hospitals were overwhelmed. It took a massive response to bring things back under control. About 40,000 medical staff were flown in from elsewhere in the country to put a lid on the situation, along with strict lockdowns.
> 
> It makes no sense for India to only have ~4k official fatalities a day given the scale of this outbreak. If they're running out of hospital beds, oxygen, medication, vaccines, cremation grounds and firewood, then the scale of the suffering has to be much greater.



Who knows exactly how many people died in Wuhan. The Chinese media is less than forthcoming on actual numbers, but I bet you it's higher than officially stated.


----------



## Surya 1

Crystal-Clear said:


> bjp is trying hard to cover their failure thats why they let ipl happen .



BJP is working 24X7 to rescue country from Vhinese pandamic. They don't have the ti.e to cover up like Cjinede did in Gwan.


----------



## PakSword

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388175139733327874

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388101612221071372

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388142669281435653

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388097146797236225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388161530483642373

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

cloud4000 said:


> Who knows exactly how many people died in Wuhan. The Chinese media is less than forthcoming on actual numbers, but I bet you it's higher than officially stated.



No matter what numbers are reported you won't believe them, but that's OK. Your belief is not required nor important.

Investors aren't stupid and won't put their money at risk from lawsuits or business closures regardless of what media says. 

Apple stores were open in China as early as April 2020... What about investors in India? Oh right they're all fleeing on their private jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Suriya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388194307165675524

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388196107893702663


----------



## lonelyman

PakSword said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388175139733327874
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388101612221071372
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388142669281435653
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388097146797236225
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388161530483642373



no surprise, bjp would rather get elected than saving lives


----------



## niao78

Yes these capacities are true, from Indian prospective. You could easily get Mobile Oxygen concentrator around 1k USD i was positive recently. I am in Delhi right now so i was planning to have backup. Just open India Mart check how many vendors are there. However issue with India is huge chunk of population is BPL and Lower Middle Class. They can't do anything mostly issues are faced by them. Because they need to relay on government health infrastructure. 
Government infrastructure has so Many issue other than supply issue. Distribution and bureaucracy is biggest issue. We do have capacity. 
Also trust BJP themselves Made it worse. It's proven that if you start taking medication right away with mild to moderate symptoms you would be fine at home only. People wait for days until symptoms gets much worse then they go to hospital. I know quite few, General public taking it as just Flew and there is no management of resources. Besides vaccine should be priorities to high infaction states however it's equally distributed. And high infaction states are NON bjp state so they are lower in list. It could have been handled India does have capacity. However leaders don't have will until they don't see Their benefits.


----------



## lonelyman

Surya 1 said:


> BJP is working 24X7 to *rescue country* from Vhinese pandamic. They don't have the ti.e to cover up like Cjinede did in Gwan.



  

BJP is working 24X7 to rescue country* get votes *

and bhakts working 24X7 on PDF here to sell modi's lies

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SecularNationalist

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> No one's happy with how this was managed mate. People here are questioning every step taken, but we are as a whole worried and trying to play our part in stopping the spread as our prime priority, government will really be brought to question after the current situation settles down.


You should really drag them on the streets after this crisis gets over. Too many precious lives are lost because of them . 


Feng Leng said:


> Within a month, at least 100 million Indians will die from covid-19.


Come man don't wish death for a fellow human being in such a situation. Criticize them where necessary so they open their eyes and realize their mistakes but don't wish a death .Or soon it will come back to you. No one is immune in this pandemic. 



S10 said:


> The fatality rate in Wuhan in the initial outbreak was 5% when hospitals were overwhelmed. It took a massive response to bring things back under control. About 40,000 medical staff were flown in from elsewhere in the country to put a lid on the situation, along with strict lockdowns.
> 
> It makes no sense for India to only have ~4k official fatalities a day given the scale of this outbreak. If they're running out of hospital beds, oxygen, medication, vaccines, cremation grounds and firewood, then the scale of the suffering has to be much greater.


I am hundred percent sure they are hiding true figures. Hiding way more than official figures. 


drunken-monke said:


> though they can hardly help us in any ways!


We can and we really want to . 
Few days ago edhi foundation of pakistan offered a ambulance help to india because you are suffering from a serious transport issue overthere. They have the largest ambulance fleet in the world(by any private charity organization) . If you open wagah border for us they can reach Delhi in few hours of possibly to other parts of india. But the narrow minded RSS bhakts you have elected won't allow any help from Pakistan and specially from Muslims. They will let you die miserably but will not accept any help from us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Suriya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388059497717977089



Screw this fosil Irfan Habib. Good for nothing piece of cr@p


----------



## SecularNationalist

niao78 said:


> You could easily get Mobile Oxygen concentrator around 1k USD i was positive recently. I am in Delhi right now so i was planning to have backup.


Really dude that's awful. 
How can someone from a country like India can pay 1k USD to save his/her life. Paying that much is even difficult from someone in the US. 
What a bunch of immoral people trying to make some serious money in this pandemic . I have heard ambulances charging people overthere heavily for a few kilometers distance to make good profits.


----------



## Areesh

PakSword said:


> I don't know why your own countrymen are rejoicing his death. I didn't even know him before today.. Just read a few posts on twitter why people hate him.. And they are your own countrymen..
> 
> By the way, next time be careful with your words on the martyrdom of Kashmiri freedom fighters..



Nobody is rejoicing man

Sharjeel simply said he doesn't consider him to be a journalist and called him a nazi and fascist

I don't see anyone rejoicing anything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

the Govt has been woefully inept with its covid policies in 2021. They have failed to penalise unmasked individuals and only managed 20% masking in Indian cities. This was impending disaster for a second wave with a mutated virus. Any epidemiologist could have foretold this to the Niti Ayog. Masking should have been incorporated into the Indian penal code.The gross negligence of conducting cricket games with 50,000 spectators or a Kumbh Mela with millions of participants is bordering on negligence leading to man slaughter. The govt and top brass should be tried for these charges even if not convicted. A national task force of experts and scientists set up to advise the government on its response to the pandemic did not meet at all in February and March. The current desperate struggle for oxygen across much of India has revealed a lack of preparation by the government for a new surge. Although India launched a bidding process to build more than 160 new oxygen plants at hospitals across the country in October, only a small fraction had been installed as of April, according to a report by Scroll.in

The whole India is petrified, citizens are searching for emergency help, coordinating life support & trying to keep the government accountable, but the GOI, instead of saving lives, is bringing social media censorship. 

supreme courts hearing and advised Govt not to clamp down on reporting facts video below


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

SecularNationalist said:


> Really dude that's awful.
> How can someone from a country like India can pay 1k USD to save his/her life. Paying that much is even difficult from someone in the US.
> What a bunch of immoral people trying to make some serious money in this pandemic . I have heard ambulances charging people overthere heavily for a few kilometers distance to make good profits.



Mobile oxygen generator is an industrial commercial product. It isn't for consumers to buy directly but for hospitals to provide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

PakSword said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388175139733327874
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388101612221071372
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388142669281435653
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388097146797236225
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388161530483642373


When just a 34 year old healthy bodybuilder dies from covid it shows steroids and injections make you appear a hulk from outside but screw you bad from inside. He had no immunity to fight against a virus. 
Only a natural steroid free body building is a way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388211564658970625

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388001784837206016


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387475468484374531

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lonelyman

‘We are witnessing a crime against humanity’: Arundhati Roy on India’s Covid catastrophe 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388204666794643456


----------



## Daghalodi

lonelyman said:


> *New Delhi: *“My mother will die if you take away her oxygen cylinder.”
> 
> The mother of a young man – seen in a viral video pleading with Uttar Pradesh police to not confiscate an oxygen cylinder that some men under their escort are seen carting towards a van – passed away hours after the video was shot.
> 
> The video from Upadhyay Hospital in Agra shows a young man in a PPE suit down on his knees pleading with the police. On April 28, this video was tweeted by _Times of India_ journalist Deepak Lavania, among others, and was soon shared multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother of Man Seen Pleading for Oxygen to Not Be Taken Away Dies; Cops Say Video 'Misleading'
> 
> 
> A video showing 22-year-old Anmol Goyal on his knees, begging the police to not take away his mother's oxygen cylinder, has gone viral. The family says the cylinder was theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewire.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387385303866888197



Oh my God.

My Heart Just Broke Into a million pieces.


----------



## lonelyman

Disgusting Hindutva gang like this animal below nonstop attack China and Xi jinping, even friendly gesture and willingness to help, conveniently ignore Modi's incompetence and hubris,

It is
Modi declared the coivd victory/in the end game and world's pharmacy and were ready to help the world
Modi held election rallies and religious festivals without mask
Modi not stockpiling Oxygen and took down covid hospitals

*disgusting bhakts animals, they deserve to die*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388160347580764163

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

lonelyman said:


> Disgusting Hindutva gang like this animal below nonstop attack China and Xi jinping, even friendly gesture and willingness to help, conveniently ignore Modi's incompetence and hubris,
> 
> It is
> Modi declared the coivd victory/in the end game and world's pharmacy and were ready to help the world
> Modi held election rallies and religious festivals without mask
> Modi not stockpiling Oxygen and took down covid hospitals
> 
> *disgusting bhakts animals, they deserve to die*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388160347580764163



I would be very interested in knowing how the COVID virus has impacted RSS minions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

lonelyman said:


> Disgusting Hindutva gang like this animal below nonstop attack China and Xi jinping, even friendly gesture and willingness to help, conveniently ignore Modi's incompetence and hubris,
> 
> It is
> Modi declared the coivd victory/in the end game and world's pharmacy and were ready to help the world
> Modi held election rallies and religious festivals without mask
> Modi not stockpiling Oxygen and took down covid hospitals
> 
> *disgusting bhakts animals, they deserve to die*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388160347580764163



These thugs are anti Chinese Nazis.

If we do not do something about India soon, they will be emboldened, like the second Imperial Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uncensored

_*Australian citizens in virus-stricken India could face hefty fines up to $66,000 and even jail time if they try to return home.*_

Federal Health Minister Greg Hunt this morning confirmed a temporary pause on travellers will come into effect on Monday.

The penalties are being invoked under the Biosecurity Act to stop people coming here from India via other countries such as Singapore or the United Arab Emirates.






Health Minister Greg Hunt has confirmed Australian citizens in virus-stricken India could face hefty fines up to $66,000 and even jail time if they try to return home. (Chris Hopkins)


Mr Hunt today confirmed the new measures will take effect from Monday.

"The pause will come into effect at 12.01am on Monday, May 3, 2021," he said.

"The risk assessment that informed the decision was based on the proportion of overseas travellers in quarantine in Australia who have acquired a COVID-19 infection in India.

"Failure to comply with an emergency determination under the Biosecurity Act 2015 may incur a civil penalty of 300 penalty units, five years' imprisonment, or both."

The act empowers Mr Hunt to do whatever is necessary to stop the spread of a listed disease. Penalties include five years jail or a $66,000 fine.

Mr Hunt said the new measures were due to an "unmanageable" number of arrivals from the country who have tested positive to COVID-19.

"The government does not make these decisions lightly. However, it is critical the integrity of the Australian public health and quarantine systems is protected and the number of COVID-19 cases in quarantine facilities is reduced to a manageable level."





The Federal Government is worried that arrivals from India are putting Australia's strict quarantine system at risk. (AP)


The move was prompted after two people circumvented travel bans from India, returning to Australia via Doha in a loophole that has since been closed.

With over 9000 Australians in India, the Federal Government has indicated they will restart repatriation flights as soon as they can, but with coronavirus rampant in India, that could be months away.

"We have to be able to continue to do two things – protect Australia and bring Australians home," Mr Hunt said earlier this week.

Mr Hunt has said Australians left stranded in India by the federal government's flight ban are a "top priority".





The Federal Government said it wants flights from India to resume as soon as possible. (AP)


Australia's travel suspension with India, announced earlier this week, had temporarily ended all direct flights from the coronavirus-ravaged nation.

The ban will remain in place until at least May 15 - after which, Mr Hunt said, the aim was to resume repatriation and commercial flights as soon as possible.

The pause on flights had "lifted pressure" on the quarantine system, Mr Hunt said.









Aussies who fly home from India risk jail, hefty fines


Australian citizens in virus-stricken India could face hefty fines up to $66,000 and even jail time if they...




www.9news.com.au

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

This much for Quad?!?!?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## S10

cloud4000 said:


> Who knows exactly how many people died in Wuhan. The Chinese media is less than forthcoming on actual numbers, but I bet you it's higher than officially stated.


Of course it was, and yet we were able to bring things back under control in two weeks. You had over a year and you're still failing. There is a reason why our economy is now six times bigger than yours, despite being roughly equal in 1990.


Surya 1 said:


> BJP is working 24X7 to rescue country from Vhinese pandamic. They don't have the ti.e to cover up like Cjinede did in Gwan.


BJPee is working 24X7 to pour gomutra down your Bhakt throat while you suffocate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

Suriya said:


> *The Indian variant has already entered into China, we are going to hear another wuhan like shut down and media blackout shortly. *


The only thing you can enter is a pyre of firewood. We have the resources, decisiveness, and competence to bring pandemics under control. 

Urine drinking Bhakts lack all three.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> This much for Quad?!?!?!



India is Dalit of Quad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
12


----------



## bshifter

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> This much for Quad?!?!?!











US to ban travelers from India, as subcontinent grapples with Covid surge


The Biden administration will impose new travel restrictions on India, amid a wave of coronavirus cases and deaths. Nearly half the world’s population is now banned from entering the US.




www.rt.com





US is late as usual. Any update whether the Indian mutated variant made it to the US?
Guess the Asian NATO alliance just banned a fellow member as they see it as the sick man of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388042451235917827
@cloud4000


----------



## FuturePAF

bshifter said:


> US to ban travelers from India, as subcontinent grapples with Covid surge
> 
> 
> The Biden administration will impose new travel restrictions on India, amid a wave of coronavirus cases and deaths. Nearly half the world’s population is now banned from entering the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US is late as usual. Any update whether the Indian mutated variant made it to the US?
> Guess the Asian NATO alliance just banned a fellow member as they see it as the sick man of the world.



It’s already in the US (Wall Street journal article from the 27th) which is why getting vaccinated ASAP is important. Within the next two months most of the US will reduce its restrictions, which will make unvaccinated people vulnerable to this variant and others like it, spreading quickly. The US may yet see a third wave this summer, but thankfully with the vaccine it shouldn’t be as bad as what we have seen over the last 12-15 months, hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

It is necessary to contain the virus!


----------



## bshifter

FuturePAF said:


> It’s already in the US (Wall Street journal article from the 27th) which is why getting vaccinated ASAP is important. Within the next two months most of the US will reduce its restrictions, which will make unvaccinated people vulnerable to this variant and others like it, spreading quickly. The US may yet see a third wave this summer, but thankfully with the vaccine it shouldn’t be as bad as what we have seen over the last 12-15 months, hopefully.











‘You’re not in the clear with vaccines’: US lawmaker says she’s Covid-positive after 2 doses of Pfizer


A lawmaker from Arizona has officially announced that she contracted Covid-19 after being fully vaccinated. In a statement, she warned that despite taking all precautions, no one should let their guard down.




www.rt.com





Not sure if getting vaccinated will even make a difference


----------



## Daghalodi

Dalit said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388042451235917827
> @cloud4000



Richie Rich Indians !!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## bshifter

I shake my head in disbelieve. When the Indian government has utterly failed its citizens in an indescribably level of incompetence there are still Indians left who keep talking BS by seeking answer of the origin with reference to Wuhan. India can't handle this crisis of epic scale, it is not up to the task because of 1.3 billion people on 1/3 of China's land mass and the majority are not law abiding either. People in the west has grown tired of wearing masks or living in lock downs so i understand what the Indians are going through. What makes the situation even more hopeless is the medical facilities not having the capacity, the resources, the equipment to cope with this pandemic of disproportional scale. There's no hygiene, mass of uneducated people who seems to be superstitious making the perfect breeding spot for the covid virus and the mutated variants. Instead of containing China by the QUAD, a QUAD member is getting contained and should be put in quarantine by the rest of the world. It seems Modi got a taste of what's like to be on that spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Valar. said:


> India is Dalit of Quad.



Dalit of QUAD left alone now, all other three banned them

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Valar. said:


> India is Dalit of Quad.


The most important thing in a Dalit’s life is to make the Brahmin happy!! The rest are all _Fasa Fiso_.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

bshifter said:


> ‘You’re not in the clear with vaccines’: US lawmaker says she’s Covid-positive after 2 doses of Pfizer
> 
> 
> A lawmaker from Arizona has officially announced that she contracted Covid-19 after being fully vaccinated. In a statement, she warned that despite taking all precautions, no one should let their guard down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if getting vaccinated will even make a difference



It is suppose to decrease the chance a person will get infected, but even if they are infected the money can mount a better defense early on, mitigating some of the effects.

Also RT spreads a mix of news and disinformation. Their articles should be taken with a pinch of salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

India Is Counting Thousands Of Daily COVID Deaths. How Many Is It Missing?


Scientists, funeral directors and survivors say the real numbers of infections and deaths in India may be many times more than the reported figures.




www.npr.org





*India Is Counting Thousands of Daily COVID Deaths. How Many Is It Missing?*

MUMBAI — Santosh Pandey's wife is the head of their village, population about 1,600, near the holy city of Varanasi in northern India. He sometimes answers her phone. So he's up to date on what's happening in town.

And what's happening these days, he said, is horrific.

Fifty people from his village, Ashapur, and a neighboring one, Tilamapur, have died in the past two weeks. Most died at home, gasping for breath, with fevers. But only five or six of them were officially counted as COVID-19 deaths, Pandey said.

"There's a shortage of coronavirus tests. Nobody's getting tested! So the government's numbers for our district are totally wrong," he told NPR on a crackly phone line from his village. "If you're able to get tested, results come after five days."

By that time, some of them are already gone – cremated on the banks of the nearby Ganges River.








This village's ordeal is not atypical. Across India, there are shortages of testing kits, hospital beds, medical oxygen and antiviral drugs as a severe second wave of the pandemic crushes the health infrastructure. The country has been breaking world records daily for new cases. On Friday, India's Health Ministry confirmed 386,453 infections – more than any country on any day since the pandemic began.

Part of the reason for the huge numbers is India's size: a population of nearly 1.4 billion. The rate of known coronavirus infections per capita is still less than the United States endured at its peak. In India, there have been nearly 19 million known infections since the start of the pandemic, or roughly 1.3% of the total population – compared with more than 32 million, or almost 10% of the U.S. population.





But survivors, funeral directors and scientists say the real numbers of infections and deaths in India may be many times more than the reported figures. The sheer number of patients has all but collapsed the health system in a country that invests less on public health — just above 1% of its gross domestic product — than most of its peers. (Brazil spends more than 9% of its GDP on health; in the U.S., the figure is nearly 18%.)






Across India, funeral pyres light up the night sky. Playgrounds and parking lots in the capital, New Delhi, have been converted into mass cremation grounds.

"The situation is very grim here. We are short of everything," said Dr. Aniket Sirohi, a municipal health official in south Delhi. "I want to say to the world, 'Help us, in any way you can.' "

Sirohi is supposed to be working on malaria prevention. But since the pandemic began, he's had the unenviable job of counting bodies. Each day, he goes to every crematorium and burial ground in his district of the capital, tallying deaths from COVID-19. Of his 11 staff members, five currently have COVID-19, he said.

"We are just doing the best we can. The morale is pretty shaken up," he said. "I have not taken a single day off."

Last year, at the height of the pandemic's first wave in India, Sirohi said he was counting about 220 COVID-19 deaths a day. When NPR spoke to him Wednesday, he counted 702 for that day. He passes those numbers up the chain of command. But the death figures the government ultimately publishes for his region have been at least 20% lower than what he's seeing on the ground, he said.

He attributed this disparity to administrative chaos. People from neighboring states flock to Delhi for medical treatment. Some die in Delhi and are cremated there but remain registered as residents somewhere else. They don't get counted anywhere, he said.






"Somehow the numbers are not getting recorded or not shown or getting missed," Sirohi said. "India always had a poor record of maintaining these things. We have a lot of population. So there's a bit of a problem with coordination – especially in times like this, when 50% of my staff is sick."

In the western state of Gujarat, local media tracked 689 bodies that were cremated or buried under COVID-19 protocols in one day in mid-April. But just over a 10th of those deaths made it to the government's tally: The official death toll that day was 78. Such discrepancies are being reported in several states.

*The "endgame" that wasn't an endgame*

There is another reason why India's coronavirus numbers may be skewed: hubris. In early March, India's health minister declared that the country was in the "endgame of the COVID-19 pandemic." Daily cases had hit record lows of about 8,000 a day in early February, down from a peak of nearly 100,000 cases a day in September.





But over the winter, as cases began creeping up, some politicians didn't pay attention — or perhaps didn't believe the coronavirus could return.

Throughout April, as cases mounted, political parties held massive rallies and went door to door to ask for votes in five regions holding local elections. Prime Minister Narendra Modi presided over several rallies where thousands of supporters gathered, many without masks and with little physical distancing.

"As far as I can see, in every direction, I can only see people and nothing else," Modi boasted onstage at an April 17 rally in West Bengal. India confirmed more than 200,000 new coronavirus cases that day.






There have also been allegations that some politicians tried to suppress inconvenient news about rising case numbers.

Dr. A. Velumani runs Thyrocare, a nationwide chain of medical labs that conduct pathology tests on blood and other samples, including tests for the coronavirus. He said some of his labs have come under pressure from local officials to manipulate coronavirus tests and report fewer positive results.

"We are told, 'You shouldn't be doing more than this much,'" Velumani told local media. "In fact, in [a] good number of cases, the question is asked, 'Why [is] your laboratory reporting more positives than other local laboratories?' "

Fewer positive results mean fewer confirmed infections and fewer deaths attributed to the coronavirus. India's total pandemic deaths this week crossed the 200,000 mark. But that's still lower than the overall death tolls in the United States, Brazil and Mexico, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University.

There are reasons why fewer Indians might die from COVID-19. India is a very young country. Only 6% of Indians are older than 65. More than half the population is under 25. They're more likely to survive the disease.

But even considering India's demographics, scientists said the real death toll, and real number of total infections, are likely much higher than what the government is reporting.






*Why the COVID-19 death count is likely an undercount*

Mathematician Murad Banaji is a senior lecturer at Middlesex University in London. He's originally from Mumbai and has been studying the city's 2020 fatalities from COVID-19. By analyzing total excess deaths – i.e., the difference between total deaths in Mumbai one year, compared with the year before — he estimates that the number of deaths attributed to COVID-19 would have to have been undercounted by at least two-thirds to account for the higher 2020 death tally.

And that was last year when the pandemic did not strain India's health system to the extent it has now.

"My gut instinct says that right now, because you've got an overwhelmed health system, you're probably seeing an even greater undercount [of COVID-19 deaths] than you would have seen in 2020," Banaji told NPR. "My optimistic estimate then was that for every death [from COVID-19] that was recorded during the year [2020], two more were missed."

Those calculations are just for Mumbai, India's richest major city, where access to health care is better than elsewhere. So the number of undercounted deaths could be even higher in less well-off parts of the country — such as in Santosh Pandey's village.

It's not just deaths that are likely being undercounted. Scientists said recorded infections are even more of an underestimate. But they have a better idea of how much infections have been undercounted because they have serological data from random antibody tests that authorities conducted across large swaths of the country.






Results of a third national serological survey conducted in December and January showed that roughly a fifth of India's population had been exposed to the virus. That meant for every recorded coronavirus case, almost 30 went undetected.

But Banaji noted that capturing cases varies drastically from rural to urban areas. "You have much better detection of cases in urban areas. So for example in Delhi, about 10% of cases were being detected," he said. "Whereas in some areas of rural Bihar, considerably less than 1% of infections were being detected."






*When will the wave peak?*

Some scientists have been sounding the alarm about India's virus uptick since late February. Bhramar Mukherjee is one of them. She's a biostatistician at the University of Michigan who's designed models that show India's reported infections will peak in late May. She predicts India could be confirming as many as 1 million new cases a day and 4,500 daily deaths by then.

"There has been tremendous data denial. People didn't want to believe, and the government didn't want to believe, that this was actually going to explode," Mukherjee told NPR. "There was also a sense of premature celebration and exceptionalism."

Another model of India's current COVID-19 wave has been conducted by the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation at the University of Washington. The institute's director, Chris Murray, told NPR that India may be detecting only 3% or 4% of its daily infections.

*So when India confirms about 386,000 infections, as it did Friday, that may really mean it's seeing about 10 million infections, according to the institute's modeling.*






"There's going to be some protection from previous infection. So you'll start to run out of people who can get infected," Murray said. "We think that infections – the actual true number of infections, which is many multiples of the officially reported cases — would be peaking probably next week."

India's deaths in this latest wave would peak around the third week of May, according to the institute's model.

"Unfortunately, given the exponential rise in cases, we may see the daily death toll rise to over 10,000 or even 12,000 a day, before we get to that peak toward the end of May," Murray said.






That could mean more shortages, fewer hospital beds and more tragedy on top of what India has already endured in recent weeks.

For Sirohi, the public health official in south Delhi, it would mean many more bodies to count.

"We're preparing for that, kind of anticipating it. We've acquired wood from neighboring states, to build more funeral pyres," he said. "Let's hope that doesn't happen. If it does, we'll have to face it."

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388223652618022914

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

superpower 2020 turned out to be the worst prediction in indian history

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Surya 1

lonelyman said:


> BJP is working 24X7 to *rescue country** get votes *
> 
> and bhakts working 24X7 on PDF here to sell modi's lies



Some people love India so much that they talk about india 24X7 about India without worring about their own country where people are dying in hundreds due to Chinese virus.


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388222053199798273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388229348474433549

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388300048098758657

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388299326561075201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388296206040899589*why she gets beds and oxygen without wait?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388289565329444873

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

*why she gets beds and oxygen without wait?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388289565329444873


----------



## lonelyman

*Modi's priority in the Covid fight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388295807158325252


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388274726112464897


----------



## Uncensored

lonelyman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388223652618022914



The CCP Wuhan Virus?


----------



## Feng Leng

Uncensored said:


> The CCP Wuhan Virus?


The BJP makeshift crematorium in parking lots?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

Uncensored said:


> The CCP Wuhan Virus?



Indian variant, Indian Modi Virus?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

*A Health And A Humanitarian Crisis | Despair In A COVID Hospital | On Ground With Barkha Dutt*


----------



## Valar.

The end of April.

In the month of April, India got 7 million cases and 49000 deaths.

Hopefully month of May would be better.


----------



## lonelyman




----------



## xuxu1457

Coronavirus India live updates: Haryana imposes complete lockdown for 7 days from May 3


Covid’s cruellest month yet in India ended with another global record, as daily cases crossed an unprecedented 4 lakh on Friday, while a staggering 6.9 million (69 lakh) new infections were detected in the country during April, the highest tally for any month in any country so far.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com




*Coronavirus live updates: India reports 4 lakh new Covid cases in grim milestone, 3,523 deaths*
Covid’s cruellest month yet in India ended with another global record, as daily cases crossed an unprecedented 4 lakh on Friday, while a staggering 6.9 million (69 lakh) new infections were detected in the country during April, the highest tally for any month in any country so far. Stay with TOI for all the updates on coronavirus


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Surya 1 said:


> BJP is working 24X7 to rescue country from Vhinese pandamic. They don't have the ti.e to cover up like Cjinede did in Gwan.


yeah by organising huge rallies . stoping oxygen supplies to the states where they dont hv government. hiding actual figures.
.
.
people dying on roads and get cremated on roads . these images will haunt bjp & india for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

BBC News
Menu


World
Africa
Asia
Australia
Europe
Latin America
Middle East
US & Canada




*Covid: Australians could face jail or fines if they return from India*
Published3 hours ago
Share
Related Topics

Coronavirus pandemic





IMAGE COPYRIGHTGETTY IMAGES
image captionAll flights from India, including repatriation flights, have been banned
*Australian citizens returning home from India could face up to five years in jail and fines after the government made the journey temporarily illegal.*
The health ministry said the ruling had been made "based on the proportion of people in quarantine who have acquired a Covid-19 infection in India".
Earlier this week, Australia banned all flights from India.
There are an estimated 9,000 Australians in India, 600 of whom are classed as vulnerable.
This will be the first time Australians have been criminalised for returning to their country, Australian media report.
One doctor told ABC that the government's move was disproportionate to the threat posed by those returning from India.
"Our families are quite literally dying in India overseas... to have absolutely no way of getting them out - this is abandonment," GP and health commentator Dr Vyom Sharmer said.

Why can't Australians get back into their country?
Why a 'world-class' quarantine has seen failures
From Monday, anyone who has been in India within 14 days of their intended arrival date in Australia will be banned from entering the country.
Failing to comply with the new ruling could result in a five-year jail sentence, an A$66,000 (£37,000) fine, or both. The decision will be reviewed on 15 May, the health ministry said.
"The government does not make these decisions lightly," Health Minister Greg Hunt said in the statement.
"However, it is critical the integrity of the Australian public health and quarantine systems is protected and the number of Covid-19 cases in quarantine facilities is reduced to a manageable level."




*An erosion of rights*
*Frances Mao, BBC News Sydney*
There's an inscription inside the front jacket of every Australian passport. It calls for protection and assistance for citizens when they're in strife abroad.
_"The Commonwealth of Australia… requests all those whom it may concern to allow the bearer, an Australian citizen, to pass freely without let or hindrance and to afford him or her every assistance and protection of which he or she may stand in need."_
Who would have thought that Australians are now struggling to "pass freely" back into their own country? Re-entering and living in your nation is a basic aspect of citizenship. A right of return is recognised in international law, enshrined in the Universal Declaration of Human Rights.
But the problem for stranded Australians is that you can't argue a UN treaty in an Australian court. Citizenship rights - and many other freedoms - aren't guaranteed under their law. Australia lacks a human rights charter or explicit protections in its constitution.
So in an emergency situation, the government can make something a criminal offence overnight. At the height of the pandemic last year, the government beefed up its Biosecurity Act to give the health minister near unconditional powers bypassing parliament.
That's why citizens now trying to flee a danger zone can face jail for trying to come home. A legal challenge to this two-week ban will take time and be costly - public outrage and pressure may be the only effective remedy.




The ministry said it had agreed with India to send emergency medical supplies, including ventilators and personal protective equipment.
"Our hearts go out to the people of India - and our Indian-Australian community," the statement added.

Celebrity rush exposes Australian 'double standard'
Tennis stars' arrival angers stranded Australians
India has seen cases soar to 19 million and deaths total 200,000. The past week has seen more than 300,000 new cases reported each day.
Australia has implemented a series of strict measures to keep the virus out of the country since the pandemic began in February 2020. While the country is enjoying near zero infections rates and has had far fewer fatalities than most countries, the strict lockdown policies have left many Australians stranded overseas.
The ban on Indian arrivals this week has marked an escalation - the first time the country has stopped evacuations and blocked citizens from returning home altogether. It has intensified calls for more to be done to get Australians home.









Covid: Australians could face jail or fines if they return from India


Australia makes it temporarily illegal to return from India, which is being ravaged by Covid-19.



www.bbc.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## rambro

Grave violation of human rights.
Protest for regime change, uphold individual rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*At least 18 COVID-19 patients killed in fire at India hospital amid deepening crisis*



By Ashok Sharma The Associated Press 



Posted April 30, 2021 10:41 pm 

Updated May 1, 2021 12:11 am 










A fire in a COVID-19 hospital ward in western India killed 18 patients early Saturday, as the country grappling with the worst outbreak yet steps up a vaccination drive for all its adults even though some states say don’t have enough jabs.





India on Saturday set yet another daily global record with 401,993 new cases, taking its tally to more than 19.1 million. Another 3,523 people died in the past 24 hours, raising the overall fatalities to 211,853, according to the Health Ministry. Experts believe both figures are an undercount.

The fire broke out in a COVID-19 ward on the ground floor and was extinguished within an hour, police said. The cause is being investigated.


*Read more: * What Canada can learn from India’s COVID-19 crisis  

Thirty-one other patients at the Welfare Hospital in Bharuch, a town in Gujarat state, were rescued by hospital workers and firefighters and their condition was stable, said police officer B.M Parmar. Eighteen others died in the blaze and smoke before rescuers could reach them, Parmar said.


On April 23, a fire in an intensive care unit killed 13 COVID-19 patients in the Virar area on the outskirts of Mumbai.

Faced with an unprecedented surge in cases that has filled hospitals and crematoriums, Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s government described the pandemic as a “once-in-a-century crisis.” Modi held a Cabinet meeting Friday that discussed steps to save the country’s crumbling health system by adding hospital beds, resolving issues in production, storage and transport of oxygen and tackling the shortage of essential medicines.






1:01 Kamala Harris calls COVID-19 situation in India ‘tragic’ 

Kamala Harris calls COVID-19 situation in India ‘tragic’ 
Television images showed a woman gasping for breath in her car while her family looked for a hospital bed on the outskirts of New Delhi.


The 33-year-old woman couldn’t find room at three hospitals and died in the car on Friday, The Times of India newspaper reported.


The government on Saturday shifted its faltering vaccination campaign into high gear by saying all adults 18 and over were getting their shots.

Since January, nearly 10% of Indians have received one dose, but only around 1.5% have received both, though India is one of the world’s biggest producers of vaccines.


*Read more: * ‘A drop in the bucket’: Canada pledges $10M to India amid COVID-19 crisis, but is it enough?  

Some states already said they do not have enough doses for everyone. Even the ongoing effort to inoculate people above 45 is stuttering.

The state of Maharashtra has said it won’t be able to start on Saturday. Satyender Jain, the health minister in the capital, New Delhi, said earlier this week that the city doesn’t have enough doses to vaccinate people between 18 and 44.

The U.S. meanwhile joined a growing list of countries restricting travel from India, the White House said, citing a devastating rise in COVID-19 cases and the emergence of potentially dangerous variants of the coronavirus.






4:05 ‘Complacency’ responsible for COVID-19 crisis in India, says doctor 

‘Complacency’ responsible for COVID-19 crisis in India, says doctor 
President Joe Biden spoke Monday with Modi about the growing health crisis and pledged to immediately send assistance. This week, the U.S. began delivering therapeutics, rapid virus tests and oxygen to India, along with some materials needed for India to boost its domestic production of COVID-19 vaccines.


Additionally, a CDC team of public health experts was expected to be on the ground soon to help Indian health officials move to slow the spread of the virus.

Other nations have also sent assistance, and the Indian air force airlifted oxygen containers from Singapore, Dubai and Bangkok.









At least 18 COVID-19 patients killed in fire at India hospital amid deepening crisis - National | Globalnews.ca


The fire broke out in a COVID-19 ward on the ground floor and was extinguished within an hour, police said. The cause is being investigated.




globalnews.ca




now this one can be prevented damn  so many fires since corona

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_I have seen this report as well. 
Indians who have Australian citizenships returning from India now will be jailed. _


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

India thy name is the Black Death....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Crystal-Clear said:


> yeah by organising huge rallies . stoping oxygen supplies to the states where they dont hv government. hiding actual figures.
> .
> .
> people dying on roads and get cremated on roads . these images will haunt bjp & india for a long time.



Are you writing in essay in Madrasa examination on "Horrible condition of corona in India" to get 10/10?


lonelyman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388274726112464897



It has happened in Bharuch which is a city with very high Muslim population. You should pray allah that those who died are not Muslim.


----------



## Uncensored

Coming up on The Vaccine India Special we take a closer look at what has become the very centre of the Covid crisis, in the past 24 hours more than 386,000 new cases have been reported across the country and there are fears that the actual numbers are far higher. 

Jeremy Fernandez is joined on the program by an Indian Australian woman stranded in India and desperate to return home and by the founder of the community news outlet India Link, plus we’ll cross to our reporter on the ground in Delhi.


----------



## lonelyman

Surya 1 said:


> It has happened in Bharuch which is a city with very high Muslim population. You should *pray allah that those who died are not Muslim*.



*what Muslim got to do with this? they are Indians, covid patients, died due to mis-management in a BJP ruled state*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387636109618917377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387919627699642372

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

lonelyman said:


> *what Muslim got to do with this? they are Indians, covid patients*



They are covid patients and we are very much concerned for the life of every Indian. However, some People cheers these death as if something good has happened. These are those people who brings Islam and Muslim in everything. I just tell them that they should atleast not cheer this incident as their may be many Muslims amongst who died.


lonelyman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388300048098758657
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388299326561075201
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388296206040899589*why she gets beds and oxygen without wait?*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388289565329444873



Because she is an Aam Admi.


----------



## Valar.

lonelyman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387636109618917377



Interesting.

So, it's safe to assume that instead of 200k deaths, India has around half a million deaths.

Mind you, this data is from capital city, the most advance city where data does get recorded unlike rural areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

*After seeing so many death, I gradually to see this probably is not modi mismanagement, but his evil plans to get rid of oppositions and poor people*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387989598408626179


Valar. said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So, it's safe to assume that instead of 200k deaths, India has around half a million deaths.
> 
> Mind you, this data is from capital city, the most advance city where data does get recorded unlike rural areas.



not half a million, more close to a million

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suriya

Valar. said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So, it's safe to assume that instead of 200k deaths, India has around half a million deaths.
> 
> Mind you, this data is from capital city, the most advance city where data does get recorded unlike rural areas.


Delhi is the hardest hit of all cities in India.
So you can't take the example of Delhi and assume about other cities in in North India let alone rest of India.

If Covid becomes prevalent is rural areas, they too would rush to cities for treatment which isn't the case so far. *Also pre Arpil data can't be compared with what happened after April, it's a completely new situation.*


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

@Jackdaws @padamchen all the other chaddi-bakhts where u at?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Imran Khan said:


> Additionally, a CDC team of public health experts was expected to be on the ground soon to help Indian health officials move to slow the spread of the virus


If they don't get molested by Indian youth drunk on Bollywood thumkas that is.


----------



## jamahir

It is dangerous to have oxygen lines and cylinders in those hospital rooms without water sprinkler facility.


----------



## Suriya

*With so much O2 presence even small mistakes can turn the place into an inferno.*


----------



## Dalit

Suriya said:


> *With so much O2 presence even small mistakes can turn the place into an inferno.*



Really? LOL Aren't you the same guys that were supposed to save the entire world from COVID? What a change in tone.


----------



## Dalit

PUBLISHED SAT, MAY 1 2021 2:53 AM EDT

KEY POINTS
India posted a record daily rise of 401,993 new coronavirus cases on Saturday.

It was the first time India's daily case count had topped 400,000 after 10 consecutive days over 300,000. Deaths from Covid-19 jumped by 3,523 over the past 24 hours.

Some experts blame mass religious gatherings and political rallies for the severity of India's second wave, which caught the government unprepared.

India posted a record daily rise of 401,993 new coronavirus cases on Saturday as the country opened up its massive vaccination drive to all adults, although several states warned of acute shortages.

It was the first time India's daily case count had topped 400,000 after 10 consecutive days over 300,000. Deaths from Covid-19 jumped by 3,523 over the past 24 hours, taking the total toll in India to 211,853, according to official data.

The world's biggest producer of Covid-19 vaccines has a limited number of shots available, worsening a grim second wave of infections that has overwhelmed hospitals and morgues while families scramble for scarce medicines and oxygen.

Hundreds of people were seen queuing to be vaccinated across Ahmedabad, the main commercial city in Prime Minister Narendra Modi's home state of Gujarat, on Saturday.

The chief minister of the hard-hit state of Delhi on Friday implored people not to queue at vaccination centers, promising more vaccines would arrive "tomorrow or the day after".

India's eastern Odisha state said on Friday it had received a consignment of 150,000 shots but would only allow a few people to get shots due to lockdown restrictions preventing movement.

A fire in a hospital about 190 km (115 miles) south of Ahmedabad killed 16 coronavirus patients and two staff, the latest in a series of deadly accidents at hospitals.

Modi offered his condolences to the families of the hospital fire victims on Twitter, hours after he posted pictures of himself praying at a Sikh temple in capital New Delhi.

Some experts blame mass religious gatherings and political rallies for the severity of India's second wave, which caught the government unprepared.

A forum of scientific advisers set up by Modi administration warned Indian officials in early March of a new and more contagious variant of the coronavirus taking hold in the country, five scientists who are part of the forum told Reuters.

Despite the warning, four of the scientists said the federal government did not seek to impose major restrictions to contain the spread of the virus.

Millions, largely unmasked, attended religious gatherings and election rallies that were held by Modi, leaders of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party and opposition politicians.

The total number of Covid cases in India has topped 19 million. As the second wave has picked up steam, India has added about 7.7 million cases since the end of February, according to a Reuters tally. In contrast, it took India nearly six months to add the previous 7.7 million cases.

The surge in cases led U.S. President Joe Biden to impose new travel restrictions on India on Friday, barring most non-U.S. citizens from entering the United States.

Australian officials said residents and citizens who have been in India within 14 days of the date they plan to return home will be banned from entering Australia as of Monday, and those who disobey will face fines and jail.

Other countries and territories have also imposed similar travel restrictions on India, including Britain, Germany, Italy and Singapore, while Canada, Hong Kong and New Zealand have suspended all commercial travel with India.









India's daily Covid-19 cases pass 400,000 for first time as second wave worsens


It was the first time India's daily case count had topped 400,000 after 10 consecutive days over 300,000.




www.cnbc.com




What a transformation. From Pakistan mare ga corona ki maut to a Modi made corona crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Suriya

Dalit said:


> Really? LOL Aren't you the same guys that were supposed to save the entire world from COVID? What a change in tone.


Yes, we are going save India as well as entire world as we are the pharmacy capital of the world.


----------



## Dalit

Suriya said:


> Yes, we are going save India as well as entire world as we are the pharmacy capital of the world.



What happened to your profile pic? You couldn't save your profile pic.

LOL what a change in tone. Wow. Just wow. All the anti-Pak hostility just vanished. Are you exhausted from Modi's man-made COVID?


----------



## Imran Khan

what 4 lakhs daily cases ? with thsi speed whole india will have covid soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suriya

Dalit said:


> What happened to your profile pic? You couldn't save your profile pic.
> 
> LOL what a change in tone. Wow. Just wow. All the anti-Pak hostility just vanished. Are you exhausted from Modi's man-made COVID?


Admin changed it.

I'm disappointed with Pakistan, instead of freeing Kashmiris from Indian occupation, they are having secret talks with India. In any case Indian defenses are more geared towards China now. A full strike corp was shifted from Pakistani front to China front.


----------



## CrazyZ

Imran Khan said:


> what 4 lakhs daily cases ? with thsi speed whole india will have covid soon


Vaccination program is pointless in India. They will reach herd immunity naturally. It will just require a millions to die in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Dalit said:


> PUBLISHED SAT, MAY 1 2021 2:53 AM EDT
> 
> KEY POINTS
> India posted a record daily rise of 401,993 new coronavirus cases on Saturday.
> 
> It was the first time India's daily case count had topped 400,000 after 10 consecutive days over 300,000. Deaths from Covid-19 jumped by 3,523 over the past 24 hours.
> 
> Some experts blame mass religious gatherings and political rallies for the severity of India's second wave, which caught the government unprepared.
> 
> India posted a record daily rise of 401,993 new coronavirus cases on Saturday as the country opened up its massive vaccination drive to all adults, although several states warned of acute shortages.
> 
> It was the first time India's daily case count had topped 400,000 after 10 consecutive days over 300,000. Deaths from Covid-19 jumped by 3,523 over the past 24 hours, taking the total toll in India to 211,853, according to official data.
> 
> The world's biggest producer of Covid-19 vaccines has a limited number of shots available, worsening a grim second wave of infections that has overwhelmed hospitals and morgues while families scramble for scarce medicines and oxygen.
> 
> Hundreds of people were seen queuing to be vaccinated across Ahmedabad, the main commercial city in Prime Minister Narendra Modi's home state of Gujarat, on Saturday.
> 
> The chief minister of the hard-hit state of Delhi on Friday implored people not to queue at vaccination centers, promising more vaccines would arrive "tomorrow or the day after".
> 
> India's eastern Odisha state said on Friday it had received a consignment of 150,000 shots but would only allow a few people to get shots due to lockdown restrictions preventing movement.
> 
> A fire in a hospital about 190 km (115 miles) south of Ahmedabad killed 16 coronavirus patients and two staff, the latest in a series of deadly accidents at hospitals.
> 
> Modi offered his condolences to the families of the hospital fire victims on Twitter, hours after he posted pictures of himself praying at a Sikh temple in capital New Delhi.
> 
> Some experts blame mass religious gatherings and political rallies for the severity of India's second wave, which caught the government unprepared.
> 
> A forum of scientific advisers set up by Modi administration warned Indian officials in early March of a new and more contagious variant of the coronavirus taking hold in the country, five scientists who are part of the forum told Reuters.
> 
> Despite the warning, four of the scientists said the federal government did not seek to impose major restrictions to contain the spread of the virus.
> 
> Millions, largely unmasked, attended religious gatherings and election rallies that were held by Modi, leaders of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party and opposition politicians.
> 
> The total number of Covid cases in India has topped 19 million. As the second wave has picked up steam, India has added about 7.7 million cases since the end of February, according to a Reuters tally. In contrast, it took India nearly six months to add the previous 7.7 million cases.
> 
> The surge in cases led U.S. President Joe Biden to impose new travel restrictions on India on Friday, barring most non-U.S. citizens from entering the United States.
> 
> Australian officials said residents and citizens who have been in India within 14 days of the date they plan to return home will be banned from entering Australia as of Monday, and those who disobey will face fines and jail.
> 
> Other countries and territories have also imposed similar travel restrictions on India, including Britain, Germany, Italy and Singapore, while Canada, Hong Kong and New Zealand have suspended all commercial travel with India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India's daily Covid-19 cases pass 400,000 for first time as second wave worsens
> 
> 
> It was the first time India's daily case count had topped 400,000 after 10 consecutive days over 300,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a transformation. From Pakistan mare ga corona ki maut to a Modi made corona crisis.


Many of the deaths in Delhi are from upper middle class families, as can be seen in the videos, yes there are many lower class as well.

Covid-19 is brutally indiscriminatory, in a country based on discrimination, class and creed.

The reason India was never ready for it, thought just as earlier in TB cases poor dies, india has the highest deaths in the world due to TB.

Caught off guard...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Dalit

CrazyZ said:


> Vaccination program is pointless in India. They will reach herd immunity naturally. It will just require a few million to die in the process.



I don't think it will be that easy. The death rate will be astronomical. Possibly tens and hundreds of millions. The virus is mutating and adapting all the time. Getting more dangerous and contagious than the previous variant. Vaccines are a pipe dream against such a threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Maldives... Spending 14 days there is a solution. Maldives is also experiencing a huge surge in tourism and large percentage of them are Indians, that doesn't include dual nationals.


----------



## CrazyZ

Dalit said:


> I don't think it will be that easy. The death rate will be astronomical. Possibly tens and hundreds of millions. The virus is mutating and adapting all the time. Getting more dangerous and contagious than the previous variant. Vaccines are a pipe dream against such a threat.


My rough computation it would take 10-20 million casualties before India will reach herd immunity naturally, depending on strength of the mutations. They are already part way there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

PakSword said:


> Maldives... Spending 14 days there is a solution. Maldives is also experiencing a huge surge in tourism and large percentage of them are Indians, that doesn't include dual nationals.



A country of only half a million people in 300 sq km(120 sq mile) land area is seeing surge in tourism and half of the tourists are from India? May lord have mercy on them.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Suriya said:


> Yes, we are going save India as well as entire world as we are the pharmacy capital of the world.



Just as it is IT capital of the world.

The space science capital of the world.

The vaccine capital of the world.

The medical tourism capital of the world.

The pandemic capital of the world.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Valar. said:


> A country of only half a million people in 300 sq km(120 sq mile) land area is seeing surge in tourism and half of the tourists are from India? May lord have mercy on them.


Corona tourism..








Vacation from the virus: Maldives still welcoming rich Indians


Holidaymakers arriving from India now can only stay at a resort or a safari boat and are not allowed to check into guest houses in inhabited islands where locals also live.




www.google.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Seems the western countries are concerned about the potency of the Indian variants. Better to keep it out, IMO. USA also now has an Indian travel ban (although USA citizens are allowed to return).


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Australia has properly recognized nature of Desi people hahaha 😆


----------



## Dalit

CrazyZ said:


> My rough computation it would take 10-20 million casualties before India will reach herd immunity naturally, depending on strength of the mutations. They are already part way there.



It think it will be a mass culling. 50 to 100 million at a minimum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PakSword

masterchief_mirza said:


> Corona tourism..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vacation from the virus: Maldives still welcoming rich Indians
> 
> 
> Holidaymakers arriving from India now can only stay at a resort or a safari boat and are not allowed to check into guest houses in inhabited islands where locals also live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Viable option to get away from a place with elections going on instead of rising covid cases and no hospital beds. 

Stay in a boat for 14 days and go to Australia.


----------



## Jackdaws

Ahmet Pasha said:


> @Jackdaws @padamchen all the other chaddi-bakhts where u at?


More likely that you are a chaddi Bhakt than I am. Where you at?


----------



## Suriya

xeuss said:


> I mean....you guys have a festival where you celebrate the death of Ravana....and you choose to chastise me because I do not mourn the death of a Nazi who dehumanized us?


Ravana ?? What ingrates u are.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388176307985420289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388209570477076484


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Coronavirus live updates: Eight Covid-19 patients die due to oxygen shortage at Delhi hospital*
Coronavirus cases in India hit a record daily high with over 4 lakh new infections being reported in the last 24 hours, while the active cases crossed the 32-lakh mark, according to data updated by the Union health ministry on Saturday. The infection tally rose to 1,91,64,969 with 4,01,993 new cases, while the death toll increased to 2,11,853 with 3,523 daily new fatalities, the data updated at 8 am showed. Registering a steady increase, the active cases have increased to 32,68,710, accounting for 17.06 per cent of the total infections, while the national Covid-19 recovery rate has further dropped to 81.84 per cent. Stay with TOI for all live updates









Coronavirus India live updates: Haryana imposes complete lockdown for 7 days from May 3


Covid’s cruellest month yet in India ended with another global record, as daily cases crossed an unprecedented 4 lakh on Friday, while a staggering 6.9 million (69 lakh) new infections were detected in the country during April, the highest tally for any month in any country so far.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com




*Former RJD MP Mohammad Shahabuddin dies of Covid*








Former RJD MP Mohammad Shahabuddin dies of Covid | Delhi News - Times of India


Former RJD MP Mohammad Shahabuddin passed away at a Delhi hospital on Saturday due to Covid-related complications. He was 53. The Tihar jail authoriti




timesofindia.indiatimes.com




*Special OPS Actor Bikramjeet Kanwarpal Dies Of COVID-19. Richa Chadha, Neil Nitin Mukesh, Vikram Bhatt And Others Pay Tributes*
*The 52-year-old actor was a retired Army officer*













Special OPS Actor Bikramjeet Kanwarpal Dies Of COVID-19. Richa Chadha, Neil Nitin Mukesh, Vikram Bhatt And Others Pay Tributes


The 52-year-old actor was a retired Army officer




www.ndtv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Experts say India ignored warnings while China vaccinates 11 million citizens in one day*

India has recorded more than 4 lac cases in one day while China rushes to vaccinate its population of 1.35 billion. Could the government have saved India from the crisis? Scientists answer here:

By Reuters

1 May 2021







China carried out about 11.6 million vaccinations against COVID-19 on April 30, bringing the total number administered to 265.06 million, according to data released by the National Health Commission on Saturday.

It marks the first time China’s daily vaccination number exceeds 10 million.

China’s vaccination pace has picked up significantly in the last three days of April. China aims to vaccinate 40 percent of its population by June. Therefore, it needs to speed up the vaccination process.

*Scientists say the Indian government ignored warnings*

A forum of scientific advisers set up by the government warned Indian officials in early March of a new and more contagious variant of the coronavirus taking hold in the country, five scientists who are part of the forum told Reuters.

Despite the warning, four of the scientists said the federal government did not seek to impose major restrictions to stop the spread of the virus. Millions of largely unmasked people attended religious festivals and political rallies that were held by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, leaders of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party and opposition politicians.

Tens of thousands of farmers, meanwhile, continued to camp on the edge of New Delhi protesting Modi’s agricultural policy changes.

The world’s second-most populous country is now struggling to contain a second wave of infections much more severe than its first last year, which some scientists say is being accelerated by the new variant and another variant first detected in Britain. India reported 386,452 new cases on Friday, a global record.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388207399329091586
The spike in infections is India’s biggest crisis since Modi took office in 2014. It remains to be seen how his handling of it might affect Modi or his party politically. The next general election is due in 2024. Voting in the most recent local elections was largely completed before the scale of the new surge in infections became apparent.

The warning about the new variant in early March was issued by the Indian SARS-CoV-2 Genetics Consortium, or INSACOG. It was conveyed to a top official who reports directly to the prime minister, according to one of the scientists, the director of a research centre in northern India who spoke on condition of anonymity. Reuters could not determine whether the INSACOG findings were passed on to Modi himself.

Modi’s office did not respond to a request for comment from Reuters.









Experts say India ignored warnings while China vaccinates 11 million citizens in one day


China carried out about 11.6 million vaccinations against COVID-19 on April 30, bringing the total number administered to 265.06 million




www.globalvillagespace.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cao848484

Vapnope said:


> Your comment reeks of hatred towards muslims with a pretext that muslims celebrate death of Non muslims, while you can find many muslims here who are clearly not rejoicing death of a hidutva supremacist who continued to dehumanized their brothers in India. The justification you are using against Muslims is just like justifications Nazis used against Jews. We aren't rejoicing deaths in India, it were you people who rejoiced PIA plane crash, Mecca crane tragedy and even New Zealand mosque terrorist attack.


----------



## vi-va

India exported 65 millions vaccines for vaccine diplomacy. 
BJP/Modi must be drunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cao848484

Surya 1 said:


> Some people love India so much that they talk about india 24X7 about India without worring about their own country where people are dying in hundreds due to Chinese virus.





Valar. said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So, it's safe to assume that instead of 200k deaths, India has around half a million deaths.
> 
> Mind you, this data is from capital city, the most advance city where data does get recorded unlike rural areas.


my friend
They are superpowers and are always very confident. Introduce you to watching a documentary filmed by a Chinese traveling in India. Search on YouTube雷探长 印度
You will find that everyone in India is asking for money everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

vi-va said:


> India exported 65 millions vaccines for vaccine diplomacy.
> BJP/Modi must be drunk.


Because he dreamed about "saving the world"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Dalit said:


> It think it will be a mass culling. 50 to 100 million at a minimum.



And the numbers will be equally horrific in Pakistan if the Indian variants take hold there. There is v. little awareness of Covid SOPs in Pakistan right now from what i see, esp the pictures of iftar based mass gatherings happening right now in Pakistan.


----------



## UKBengali

Ali_Baba said:


> And the numbers will be equally horrific in Pakistan if the Indian variants take hold there. There is v. little awareness of Covid SOPs in Pakistan right now from what i see, esp the pictures of iftar based mass gatherings happening right now in Pakistan.




Due to a range of factors you are "allowed" a certain amount of social interaction while still keeping the virus at bay. Pakistan is holding the virus at stable levels at around the 5000 mark. BD has more than halved in the last 3 weeks.

As for why India is in this position, well probably a combination of 1 or more more transmissible variants, mass religious gatherings and election rallies. All those came together to create the perfect storm in that country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

Ali_Baba said:


> And the numbers will be equally horrific in Pakistan if the Indian variants take hold there. There is v. little awareness of Covid SOPs in Pakistan right now from what i see, esp the pictures of iftar based mass gatherings happening right now in Pakistan.


did the pak gov broadcast the scenes to the public to warn them?


----------



## beijingwalker

Horrible indeed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Indos

Social distancing and discipline to wear mask is the recipe to contain the virus until vaccination reach completion for big countries like Indonesia, Pakistan, and Bangladesh probably next year.

In Indonesia people have pray Jumah (mass prayer) since about June last year and the number of covid alhamduliLLAH keep decreasing. I suggest only Jumah prayer can be established despite in Indonesia during Ramadhan people are also allowed to pray Tarawih (mass prayer) at Mosque every day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cao848484

Dalit said:


> It think it will be a mass culling. 50 to 100 million at a minimum.





N.Siddiqui said:


> Many of the deaths in Delhi are from upper middle class families, as can be seen in the videos, yes there are many lower class as well.
> 
> Covid-19 is brutally indiscriminatory, in a country based on discrimination, class and creed.
> 
> The reason India was never ready for it, thought just as earlier in TB cases poor dies, india has the highest deaths in the world due to TB.
> 
> Caught off guard...


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Might be the end of India as we know it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Saudang

CrazyZ said:


> My rough computation it would take 10-20 million casualties before India will reach herd immunity naturally, depending on strength of the mutations. They are already part way there.


India has mortality rate of 1.1% for covid. And it would need at least 40% of population to get have antibodies for herd immunity (around 550 millions). So probably 550000 deaths before herd immunity. But hoping that vaccination will fillup half of the immunity number, it will still be around 350k deaths before things come under control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dalit said:


> I don't think it will be that easy. The death rate will be astronomical. Possibly tens and hundreds of millions. The virus is mutating and adapting all the time. Getting more dangerous and contagious than the previous variant. Vaccines are a pipe dream against such a threat.


Population density is a serious problem that India is struggling to negotiate a way around. It shows how vulnerable many countries are. Even ethnic groups who live more densely (south Asians in UK for example) also demonstrate this phenomenon perfectly by having a higher infection and death rate than other groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## niao78

Indian death counts are accurate and based Indian government's mathematical calculation of How to make 5 trillion economy. 
Don't question it, we invented 0 so we know maths, Ok ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surya 1

cao848484 said:


> my friend
> They are superpowers and are always very confident. Introduce you to watching a documentary filmed by a Chinese traveling in India. Search on YouTube雷探长 印度
> You will find that everyone in India is asking for money everywhere



Ohhh , Thanks for enlightening me on India as how would I know about India without seeing at a video on Video.


----------



## Maarkhoor

niao78 said:


> Indian death counts are accurate and based Indian government's mathematical calculation of How to make 5 trillion economy.
> Don't question it, we invented 0 so we know maths, Ok ?


People who are dying at home due to shortage of beds in hospitals considered normal death hence Modi Govt trying to lower the figure Mr. Mathematician......You invented 0 and you are 0. A chai wala manage to fool you all.


----------



## vi-va

Saudang said:


> India has mortality rate of 1.1% for covid. And it would need at least 40% of population to get have antibodies for herd immunity (around 550 millions). So probably 550000 deaths before herd immunity. But hoping that vaccination will fillup half of the immunity number, it will still be around 350k deaths before things come under control.


More festival of democracy needed.
More campaign rally needed.
More Kumbh Mela 
Damn smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Meengla

N.Siddiqui said:


> Many of the deaths in Delhi are from upper middle class families, as can be seen in the videos, yes there are many lower class as well.



Yes.
A recent NY Times article said that India's healthcare system catered to the more well off people and so, when the private hospitals were unable to cope with the rate of infections, even the well off people are dying. The article and/or comments to it by some Indians themselves say that corruption and even price-gouging is rampant in India in the current Covid crisis and that the current disaster also shows an overall moral decline in the society. 

The 'perfect storm' about India's crisis is not just about the combination of factors like political rallies and a bad healthcare system. It has to ALSO factor in the moral decay in the Indian society: Money, money, money! A truly sad situation for the millions of poor. India is making global headlines for the wrong reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Meengla

bshifter said:


> US to ban travelers from India, as subcontinent grapples with Covid surge
> 
> 
> The Biden administration will impose new travel restrictions on India, amid a wave of coronavirus cases and deaths. Nearly half the world’s population is now banned from entering the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US is late as usual. Any update whether the Indian mutated variant made it to the US?
> Guess the Asian NATO alliance just banned a fellow member as they see it as the sick man of the world.



Indeed there is anger in American forums about Biden waiting till May 4 to ban arrivals of flights from India. The forum members are calling it a bribe from 'Big Pharma' and 'Big Tech' to the US politicians; in case of the tech companies, the cheap H1B workers are the reason. And with 14 flights from India to USA daily, imagine how many will have already made it to America and assuredly some of them will bring the potent mutant Virus with them.

How the US media was after China back when China didn't even have a tenth of the scary numbers but is largely silent about Indians arrivals to America given the disaster happening in India! Makes you wonder!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*India can learn from China’s experience fighting Covid-19, says top US adviser Anthony Fauci*
*
Fauci tells Indian newspaper that building temporary hospitals and lockdowns helped China stop the disease spreading
India is currently the world’s worst affected country, with 400,000 new cases recorded on Saturday
*






Dr Anthony Fauci cited the use of makeshift hospitals as an emergency measure. Photo: AFP
India could learn from China’s disease control playbook in fighting its Covid-19 surge, according to US presidential medical adviser Anthony Fauci.
Fauci offered advice on how to tackle the “very difficult and desperate situation”, during an interview with _The Indian Express_ published on Saturday.
India has become the pandemic’s epicentre, 
reaching a record high of 400,000 new daily cases on Saturday,
with health care systems overwhelmed and patients struggling for access to care and supplies.









India can learn from China’s Covid-19 experience, says Fauci


Fauci tells Indian newspaper that building temporary hospitals and lockdowns helped China stop the disease spreading.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

No, it really can't.

All it can do is implement the Make in India campaign - make coronavirus variants in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## UKBengali

ZeEa5KPul said:


> No, it really can't.
> 
> All it can do is implement the Make in India campaign - make coronavirus variants in India.





Even now Indians are massing in religious gatherings and election voting.

You can only help those who want to be helped.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ozranger

Neither India nor the US has resources to build temporary hospitals or implement any sufficiently strict lockdowns. Be realistic!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Meengla said:


> Indeed there is anger in American forums about Biden waiting till May 4 to ban arrivals of flights from India. The forum members are calling it a bribe from 'Big Pharma' and 'Big Tech' to the US politicians; in case of the tech companies, the cheap H1B workers are the reason. And with 14 flights from India to USA daily, imagine how many will have already made it to America and assuredly some of them will bring the potent mutant Virus with them.
> 
> How the US media was after China back when China didn't even have a tenth of the scary numbers but is largely silent about Indians arrivals to America given the disaster happening in India! Makes you wonder!




We thought the UK government was slow and they brought in mandatory hotel quarantine for arrivals from India on Friday 23rd April after a massive scientific and media campaign.

USA is waiting nearly 2 more weeks! Hundreds, maybe thousands of cases will be brought into the USA before this date, and we do not yet know how effective the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines the USA is using is against the new Indian variants in circulation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riz

Valar. said:


> India is Dalit of Quad.


India is pajeet of Quad

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Salman876

Saudang said:


> India has mortality rate of 1.1% for covid. And it would need at least 40% of population to get have antibodies for herd immunity (around 550 millions). So probably 550000 deaths before herd immunity. But hoping that vaccination will fillup half of the immunity number, it will still be around 350k deaths before things come under control.


Why not just do lockdown for few days?


----------



## Daghalodi

Saudang said:


> India has mortality rate of 1.1% for covid. And it would need at least 40% of population to get have antibodies for herd immunity (around 550 millions). So probably 550000 deaths before herd immunity. But hoping that vaccination will fillup half of the immunity number, it will still be around 350k deaths before things come under control.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sanitization problems is main culprit 

a) Bad Hygiene 
b) Celebrating Holly when covid was at peak 
c) Taking Dips in Dirty river , when covid spreads in sewage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Ali_Baba said:


> And the numbers will be equally horrific in Pakistan if the Indian variants take hold there. There is v. little awareness of Covid SOPs in Pakistan right now from what i see, esp the pictures of iftar based mass gatherings happening right now in Pakistan.



They won't be. We would be already seeing mass infections and deaths if that really was the case. Ramadan is almost over now.

Pakistan doesn't have kumbh mela or election season. India does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

beijingwalker said:


> Horrible indeed..


These guys are awesome, creating in open air full of people attending them, every single person there is now a carrier. Good luck India


Saudang said:


> India has mortality rate of 1.1% for covid. And it would need at least 40% of population to get have antibodies for herd immunity (around 550 millions). So probably 550000 deaths before herd immunity. But hoping that vaccination will fillup half of the immunity number, it will still be around 350k deaths before things come under control.


So the Indian method is for people to die to reach herd immunity while the evil Chinese who tried our best to control it is bad. In the initial stage we had to lock people on their homes to quarantine them. I look at Indians now taking it chillingly wearing cloth mask and thinking it's OK. LOLOL. LOOK AT HOW THE WUHAN MODULAR HOSPITALS OPERATE AND HOW THE MEDICAL STAFF WEAR THEIR PPE.

We have roughly 20 modular hospitals designed just for pandemics in 20 key cities, now deactivated but not dismantled, Indians just dismantled theirs jusg before the shit hits the fan. Far sighted indeed. Lpl

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vi-va

ozranger said:


> Neither India nor the US has resources to build temporary hospitals or implement any sufficiently strict lockdowns. Be realistic!


but US is spending trillions in Iraq. While India is buying Rafale 200 millions each during pandemic.

Both US and India are definitely true democracy:
Of the Rich, By the Rich, For the Rich.

The US military complex got pocket filled, while India politicians got kickbacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Surya 1

onebyone said:


> *India can learn from China’s experience fighting Covid-19, says top US adviser Anthony Fauci*
> *
> Fauci tells Indian newspaper that building temporary hospitals and lockdowns helped China stop the disease spreading
> India is currently the world’s worst affected country, with 400,000 new cases recorded on Saturday
> *
> View attachment 739138
> 
> 
> Dr Anthony Fauci cited the use of makeshift hospitals as an emergency measure. Photo: AFP
> India could learn from China’s disease control playbook in fighting its Covid-19 surge, according to US presidential medical adviser Anthony Fauci.
> Fauci offered advice on how to tackle the “very difficult and desperate situation”, during an interview with _The Indian Express_ published on Saturday.
> India has become the pandemic’s epicentre,
> reaching a record high of 400,000 new daily cases on Saturday,
> with health care systems overwhelmed and patients struggling for access to care and supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India can learn from China’s Covid-19 experience, says Fauci
> 
> 
> Fauci tells Indian newspaper that building temporary hospitals and lockdowns helped China stop the disease spreading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com



Why did US not learn?


----------



## gulli

So he wants us to hide truth from world??


----------



## Jackdaws

onebyone said:


> *India can learn from China’s experience fighting Covid-19, says top US adviser Anthony Fauci*
> 
> *Fauci tells Indian newspaper that building temporary hospitals and lockdowns helped China stop the disease spreading*
> *India is currently the world’s worst affected country, with 400,000 new cases recorded on Saturday*
> 
> View attachment 739138
> 
> 
> Dr Anthony Fauci cited the use of makeshift hospitals as an emergency measure. Photo: AFP
> India could learn from China’s disease control playbook in fighting its Covid-19 surge, according to US presidential medical adviser Anthony Fauci.
> Fauci offered advice on how to tackle the “very difficult and desperate situation”, during an interview with _The Indian Express_ published on Saturday.
> India has become the pandemic’s epicentre,
> reaching a record high of 400,000 new daily cases on Saturday,
> with health care systems overwhelmed and patients struggling for access to care and supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India can learn from China’s Covid-19 experience, says Fauci
> 
> 
> Fauci tells Indian newspaper that building temporary hospitals and lockdowns helped China stop the disease spreading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com


When I read the thread title I was hoping it didn't refer to The Great Leap Forward.


----------



## Pangu

Lol, dun rub salt into open wounds good doc.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## bshifter

Right now India has a brown santa claus running the show, what more can i say?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

400,000 could become , 5 Million Per Day in 14 Day

However it is not Pakistan's problem May be Indian Army should go back in country and leave Kashmiri Outpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan




----------



## terry5

gulli said:


> So he wants us to hide truth from world??




Bo Ying you say? No he didn't die of covid, he died of re- education. He was learning how not to be ill.
Fung Lee? No she didn't die of covid, that traitorous snake caught covid against the instructions of the party and was shot as punishment.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Epic trolling of India by Dr Fauci sahib.

Google India top search items 01/05/21:

1. Is Anthony Fauci Muslim?

2. Is Anthony Fauci Pakistani?

3. Is Anthony Fauci's real name Abdullah Farooqi?

4. .....Is Anthony Fauci Muslim yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
9


----------



## bshifter

Meengla said:


> Indeed there is anger in American forums about Biden waiting till May 4 to ban arrivals of flights from India. The forum members are calling it a bribe from 'Big Pharma' and 'Big Tech' to the US politicians; in case of the tech companies, the cheap H1B workers are the reason. And with 14 flights from India to USA daily, imagine how many will have already made it to America and assuredly some of them will bring the potent mutant Virus with them.
> 
> How the US media was after China back when China didn't even have a tenth of the scary numbers but is largely silent about Indians arrivals to America given the disaster happening in India! Makes you wonder!



With 600.000 deaths in the US Biden must have thought, what difference does it make lets allow more Indian flights to America, import those Indian variants what harm can it cause. There's a senile president sitting at the Oval Office and there's a brown Santa Claus believing in fairy tales in the land of open furnace too busy with containing China rather than the virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

N.Siddiqui said:


> Many of the deaths in Delhi are from upper middle class families, as can be seen in the videos, yes there are many lower class as well.


Maybe the videos you saw showcased people from upper middle class but it's actually the poor who are facing the brunt of it


----------



## siegecrossbow

Salman876 said:


> Why not just do lockdown for few days?



It is too late at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Dalit said:


> PUBLISHED SAT, MAY 1 2021 2:53 AM EDT
> 
> KEY POINTS
> India posted a record daily rise of 401,993 new coronavirus cases on Saturday.
> 
> It was the first time India's daily case count had topped 400,000 after 10 consecutive days over 300,000. Deaths from Covid-19 jumped by 3,523 over the past 24 hours.
> 
> Some experts blame mass religious gatherings and political rallies for the severity of India's second wave, which caught the government unprepared.
> 
> India posted a record daily rise of 401,993 new coronavirus cases on Saturday as the country opened up its massive vaccination drive to all adults, although several states warned of acute shortages.
> 
> It was the first time India's daily case count had topped 400,000 after 10 consecutive days over 300,000. Deaths from Covid-19 jumped by 3,523 over the past 24 hours, taking the total toll in India to 211,853, according to official data.
> 
> The world's biggest producer of Covid-19 vaccines has a limited number of shots available, worsening a grim second wave of infections that has overwhelmed hospitals and morgues while families scramble for scarce medicines and oxygen.
> 
> Hundreds of people were seen queuing to be vaccinated across Ahmedabad, the main commercial city in Prime Minister Narendra Modi's home state of Gujarat, on Saturday.
> 
> The chief minister of the hard-hit state of Delhi on Friday implored people not to queue at vaccination centers, promising more vaccines would arrive "tomorrow or the day after".
> 
> India's eastern Odisha state said on Friday it had received a consignment of 150,000 shots but would only allow a few people to get shots due to lockdown restrictions preventing movement.
> 
> A fire in a hospital about 190 km (115 miles) south of Ahmedabad killed 16 coronavirus patients and two staff, the latest in a series of deadly accidents at hospitals.
> 
> Modi offered his condolences to the families of the hospital fire victims on Twitter, hours after he posted pictures of himself praying at a Sikh temple in capital New Delhi.
> 
> Some experts blame mass religious gatherings and political rallies for the severity of India's second wave, which caught the government unprepared.
> 
> A forum of scientific advisers set up by Modi administration warned Indian officials in early March of a new and more contagious variant of the coronavirus taking hold in the country, five scientists who are part of the forum told Reuters.
> 
> Despite the warning, four of the scientists said the federal government did not seek to impose major restrictions to contain the spread of the virus.
> 
> Millions, largely unmasked, attended religious gatherings and election rallies that were held by Modi, leaders of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party and opposition politicians.
> 
> The total number of Covid cases in India has topped 19 million. As the second wave has picked up steam, India has added about 7.7 million cases since the end of February, according to a Reuters tally. In contrast, it took India nearly six months to add the previous 7.7 million cases.
> 
> The surge in cases led U.S. President Joe Biden to impose new travel restrictions on India on Friday, barring most non-U.S. citizens from entering the United States.
> 
> Australian officials said residents and citizens who have been in India within 14 days of the date they plan to return home will be banned from entering Australia as of Monday, and those who disobey will face fines and jail.
> 
> Other countries and territories have also imposed similar travel restrictions on India, including Britain, Germany, Italy and Singapore, while Canada, Hong Kong and New Zealand have suspended all commercial travel with India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India's daily Covid-19 cases pass 400,000 for first time as second wave worsens
> 
> 
> It was the first time India's daily case count had topped 400,000 after 10 consecutive days over 300,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a transformation. From Pakistan mare ga corona ki maut to a Modi made corona crisis.













‘We’re burning pyres all day’: India accused of undercounting deaths


Fears of cover-up as crematoriums record twice the number of Covid fatalities as official death toll




www.theguardian.com








Some key observations.

"“In normal times, we were cremating three bodies a day, but in the past 10 days it has increased,” he said. “One day it was 18, another day it was 20, then 22, and one day 25. In the past 10 days, we haven’t had any less than 12 bodies a day– 90% of them corona deaths.”"

"Official government data confirms very low Covid-19 testing rates in Muzaffarnagar; on Tuesday 27 April, no tests were done in the area, while on 29 April, only 561 tests were done, which all came back positive."

"With Covid-19 patients unable to get into hospitals, many have been dying at home, often without ever getting tested. Meanwhile, state governments and local authorities stand accused of rampant miscounting, covering up and obfuscating the true death toll in their states. Over the past month, in the Karnataka city of Bangalore – where case numbers are among the fastest rising in the country – the figure for Covid-related deaths registered in crematoriums was twice the official death toll."


----------



## CrazyZ

Saudang said:


> India has mortality rate of 1.1% for covid. And it would need at least 40% of population to get have antibodies for herd immunity (around 550 millions). So probably 550000 deaths before herd immunity. But hoping that vaccination will fillup half of the immunity number, it will still be around 350k deaths before things come under control.


Indian official numbers are garbage. You need at least 70% of the population to have anti-bodies before you reach herd immunity. Your line of thinking is why India is in this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388453592357474305

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
23


----------



## beijingwalker

*India should go into a war-like mode to counter Covid second wave: Dr. Anthony Fauci*

In an exclusive interview to The Indian Express, White House Chief Medical Adviser Dr. Anthony Fauci commented on the situation in India saying that the situation was desperate but could be countered. Dr. Fauci also added that US research organisations were studying variants of the virus but that samples from outside the US like those from the UK & India should also be studied. He said the government’s immediate priority should also be to procure oxygen and other supplies to counter the deadly second wave that has hit the country.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## FuturePAF

He’s right, except that more poor people could die from hunger then from the virus. Supplying India with more testing kits, drugs, oxygen, and crucially help to support their health system along with smart targeted lockdowns is a solution best for a developing nation.

similar to what happened during the Ebola crisis, foreign militaries and Health care organizations like Doctors Without Borders should come to the worst effected areas and take on some of the burden Indian hospital can not handle. Flatten the curve and reduce the death count with adequate supplies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jobless Jack

Half of India's problem would be solved if Modi G takes 1 month vacation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## RealNapster

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388453592357474305



This video is atleast 2-3 months old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alpha

He was right about one thing Hindustan KMKB.


----------



## Windjammer

RealNapster said:


> This video is atleast 2-3 months old.


The tweet shows todays date but in any case, has the situation improved. Lol
The irony is Indian is not even taking precautions and accusing the white guy who is at least supporting a mask.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## RealNapster

Windjammer said:


> The tweet shows todays date but in any case, has the situation improved. Lol
> The irony is Indian is not even taking precautions and accusing the white guy who is at least supporting a mask.



Tweet uses an old video.the situation may not be improved but no one blamed no foreigner after that. Still if I want to open a thread titled " Indians doing this and that" ,, I would want to atleast have a sample large enough to justify inference to a population of 1.4 billion. We should not be doing this now. We should act humane. We will get enough time and resource to fight them, troll them and compete them "logically" but this is not the time. I just wanted to put my view, you can reject it without a single thought. Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Karl Rock has exposed lots of scammers in India, from mundane to big wigs.

Now getting hate from some.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Hindustani hospitality at display.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## lonelyman

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388453592357474305



you are corona  
you Are corona

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## User

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388453592357474305


2 types of weapons were used against this foreigner in this brief skirmish:

1. "_You are corona_"
2. "_All you white people are mofos_."

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388453592357474305



At least he’s got guts to talk down to a westerner. The Bhakts here just insult the Chinese every time a westerner says something bad about India.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Saudang

vi-va said:


> More festival of democracy needed.
> More campaign rally needed.
> More Kumbh Mela
> Damn smart.


Your comment and those 3 who liked it speaks a lot about you. Get well soon


----------



## Dalit

Saudang said:


> Your comment and those 3 who liked it speaks a lot about you. Get well soon



Why do you keep lying to the world about Modi made COVID disaster in Hindustan?

People like you are the reason why Modi is in power and wrecking Hindustan every way possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StraightEdge

One doesn't need to be Anthony Fauci or a doctor to know that. Anyone with few brain cells would know we are in a terrible, catastrophic situation. The politicians should be tried for genocide. But obviously everyone else will take the blame, never the govt or politicians. It's genocide by BJP govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mugwop

World's most racist and repulsive country!
Most indians are like this especially on this forum.


siegecrossbow said:


> At least he’s got guts to talk down to a westerner. The Bhakts here just insult the Chinese every time a westerner says something bad about India.


That's because he was in india and if karl as so much hits him he will play the race card and 1000 brave indians will surround him.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lonelyman

....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Not Pakistan's problem fly some more Rafale instead of making hospital 
What was it ? *150 million per plane ?*

How long was Kashmir lock down???? Those stupid Bollywood actors supporting the Indian terrorist army

What was it 300+ days of food / commerce denial for Kashmiri?

Where are the chaddi wearing army with bamboo sticks ready to attack Muslims ???

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

masterchief_mirza said:


> Epic trolling of India by Dr Fauci sahib.
> 
> Google India top search items 01/05/21:
> 
> 1. Is Anthony Fauci Muslim?
> 
> 2. Is Anthony Fauci Pakistani?
> 
> 3. Is Anthony Fauci's real name Abdullah Farooqi?
> 
> 4. .....Is Anthony Fauci Muslim yet?


Lol.. Tell me it's not true!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## lonelyman

onebyone said:


> *India can learn from China’s experience fighting Covid-19, says top US adviser Anthony Fauci*
> 
> *Fauci tells Indian newspaper that building temporary hospitals and lockdowns helped China stop the disease spreading*
> *India is currently the world’s worst affected country, with 400,000 new cases recorded on Saturday*
> 
> View attachment 739138
> 
> 
> Dr Anthony Fauci cited the use of makeshift hospitals as an emergency measure. Photo: AFP
> India could learn from China’s disease control playbook in fighting its Covid-19 surge, according to US presidential medical adviser Anthony Fauci.
> Fauci offered advice on how to tackle the “very difficult and desperate situation”, during an interview with _The Indian Express_ published on Saturday.
> India has become the pandemic’s epicentre,
> reaching a record high of 400,000 new daily cases on Saturday,
> with health care systems overwhelmed and patients struggling for access to care and supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India can learn from China’s Covid-19 experience, says Fauci
> 
> 
> Fauci tells Indian newspaper that building temporary hospitals and lockdowns helped China stop the disease spreading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com



what? why 2020 supa powa need learn from China - a developing country

on the contrary the whole world and China need learn from modi - the model of beating and won the covid battle and save the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## IblinI

You can see all the butthurt Indian in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## lonelyman

IblinI said:


> You can see all the butthurt Indian in this thread.



well, it’s not these Indian trolls on the line, so they still can bullshit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes




----------



## siegecrossbow

IblinI said:


> You can see all the butthurt Indian in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388453592357474305



This guy Carl was anti-pak and pro-india... Now he too has woken up to the reality... "Thank God for Pakistan"!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Saudang

Dalit said:


> Why do you keep lying to the world about Modi made COVID disaster in Hindustan?
> 
> People like you are the reason why Modi is in power and wrecking Hindustan every way possible.


When did i lie or tried to defend Modi? He is the worst thing to happen to India in recent times. 

Don't know from where did you get the impression.. seems like you still having weekend hangover


----------



## lonelyman

Clutch said:


> This guy Carl was anti-pak and pro-india... Now he too has woken up to the reality... "Thank God for Pakistan"!!!



haha, he was called corona and motherfucker devils

real India he came to know

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bossman

The guy is most probably a homeless laborer, not a reflection of the Indian society. Karl Rock is exploiting him to get hits. I can sympathize with his frustration. Most probably brainwashed by Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bshifter

lonelyman said:


> well, it’s not these Indian rats trolls choking to death


If they have not learned the lesson at a time India is facing the biggest crisis ever, they never will. They are hugely mistaken believing karma does not apply to India because it's happening right in front of everybody's eyes. So to keep trolling on the China Virus, China made the virus or the virus coming from eating bats they only make it worse for India. Do you see the Western World and America keep addressing these accusations? Who do they think they are? Donald Trump's mouthpiece? India from being the world's biggest open air toilet to the biggest open air crematorium can it get any worse? We are hearing stories it is running out of wood and space to burn the bodies which might add another new record: the world's biggest graveyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lonelyman

bshifter said:


> If they have not learned the lesson at a time India is facing the biggest crisis ever, they never will. They are hugely mistaken believing karma does not apply to India because it's happening right in front of everybody's eyes. So to keep trolling on the China Virus, China made the virus or the virus coming from eating bats they only make it worse for India. Do you see the Western World and America keep addressing these accusations? Who do they think they are? Donald Trump's mouthpiece? India from being the world's biggest open air toilet to the biggest open air crematorium can it get any worse? We are hearing stories it is running out of wood and space to burn the bodies which might add another new record: the world's biggest graveyard.



Indian's incompetence full on display in front of whole world, so called largest democracy, 2020 supa powa fantasy shit 

that's why no Chinese citizens give a shit about them, but they keep comparing to us

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

Meanwhile Indian on PDF, "India's gdp projected to grow 12％ this year", no lockdown needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## bshifter

Salman876 said:


> Why not just do lockdown for few days?


Most Indians probably have been infected by now, already way past the point of no return to do lock downs. No other country has implemented a complete lock down like China did when it discovered the existence of the virus and China did take immediate action to prevent mass spreading and deaths. Which explains why China's very strict rules which lasted for a few months could contain the outbreak whereas many parts of the world did a very bad job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bshifter

India has lost every war, what's the point of getting into war like mode?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Goritoes

Modi should resign for the betterment of Indians, but Indians don't think so...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Who is India, and who is war????

Ha! India should go after COVID like the way they go after killing/raping/maiming/burning etc. innocent unarmed minority women, elderly, kids etc.! Another approach might be the way they fight Pak till the Last Afgan/TTP/BLA/Mukti-Bahini/Mujib/NS/AZ/PTM/PDM/Dawn etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Goritoes said:


> Modi should resign for the betterment of Indians, but Indians don't think so...


This is why the elites in India keep the bulk of the electorate dumbed down. Democracy is a wonderful tool for brahminists to exploit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

masterchief_mirza said:


> Epic trolling of India by Dr Fauci sahib.
> 
> Google India top search items 01/05/21:
> 
> 1. Is Anthony Fauci Muslim?
> 
> 2. Is Anthony Fauci Pakistani?
> 
> 3. Is Anthony Fauci's real name Abdullah Farooqi?
> 
> 4. .....Is Anthony Fauci Muslim yet?


laugh my a$$ off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lonelyman

*Batra Hospital | Doctor on 8 people dying due to lack of Oxygen | Delhi | COVID 19*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Jackdaws said:


> When I read the thread title I was hoping it didn't refer to The Great Leap Forward.



Oh Jackie boy, still trash talking are we?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CIA Mole

lol just like the west refused to learn from east asia by embracing masks, india will do the same and end up fuking itself over by not learning anything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Shut Down Country for Few Weeks, Build Makeshift Hospitals Like China: Dr Fauci on India's Covid Crisis*

MAY 01, 2021, 11:44 IST 






America’s top pandemic expert and the White House chief medical adviser, Dr Anthony Fauci, on Friday prescribed a number of measures that India should immediately take to take on the second wave of Covid-19 in a war footing. The three primary recommendations laid down by Dr Fauci are an immediate imposition of lockdown for a couple of weeks, setting up of emergency units as hospitals like China and having a central organisation.

Along with the suggestions on how to tackle the pandemic, Dr Fauci also mentioned that that victory against the coronavirus was declared by the Indian government “too prematurely".

In an exclusive interview with the _Indian Express_, Dr Fauci, after looking at the visuals of the grave Covid crisis in India on CNN, said that the country is in a “difficult and desperate situation".
“One of the things you really need to do that to the extent that you can — is shut down temporarily the country, I think is important. If we want to time out and go back to what I said. There is the immediate, the intermediate, and the long range. I think the most important thing in the immediate is to get oxygen, get supplies, get medication, get PPE, those kinds of things but also, one of the immediate things to do is to essentially call a shutdown of the country," he said.

“We know that when China had this big explosion a year ago, they completely shut down. And if you shut down, you don’t have to shut down for six months. You can shut down temporarily to put an end to the cycle of transmission. So one of the things to be considered is to temporarily shut down. Literally, lock down so that you wind up having less spread," he said.


“One of the things that you can do to prevent this prolonging — you’ve got to look at it in multiple different phases. For example, vaccinating people right now, which you absolutely must, must do — it’s essential — is not going to alleviate the immediate problem of people needing oxygen, needing hospitalisation, needing medical care. That’s not going to fix it now because vaccinating people today, it’s going to be a few weeks before you alleviate the prevention of other people getting sick," he said.

Urging the world to come together to India rescue, Dr Fauci said, “I would think that you’ve got to get some sort of a commission, or an emergency group to make a plan how to get oxygen; how do we get supplies; how do we get medications, and call — maybe with help from WHO — countries. Like the USA, other countries should also to come in and help India right now because India has been very generous in the past crises in helping other countries. Now is the time other countries to try to alleviate the immediate problem that India has. That’s the first thing."

Secondly, India should follow what the Chinese did when they had a crisis, he said. “You might recall, literally, within a few days to weeks they built these emergency units that served as hospitals to take care of people. It was an accomplishment that everybody marvelled at. It just seems to me, what I was viewing on television, what people were looking for a desperate need for hospital and care. That’s the first thing.

Then, the Centre can mobilise different groups of government, he said. “For example, what is the role of the military? Can the military come in and help? I mean, you can immediately get military help the way we, in the United States, have used our National Guard to help us distribute the vaccinations."

“Get hospitals built quickly. I mean really quickly, within a matter of — you know, they put up these field hospitals that they built during war. You should think of this, in some respects, like a war. The enemy is the virus. So you know where the enemy is, so I would make it almost like wartime because it’s an emergency. And, finally, in the longer range, in a matter of a couple weeks, I would do whatever you can do to get vaccinated. To have a country like India, where two per cent of people are vaccinated, is a very serious situation. You absolutely have to get more people vaccinated.

Dr Fauci asked the PM Modi-led Union government to look at the “absolute immediate problem, get the intermediate things going, and then take a look at the longer range in regards to vaccines."


When asked if the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (US national health protection agency) has been asked to help in genome sequencing of the Indian variants, Dr Fauci said, “Well, we absolutely need to study it intensively to find out if the vaccines that are being used are inducing a response that would be protective against this variant. We heard some preliminary announcements that the vaccine appeared to be okay. But there are another announcements that were saying we aren’t so sure about that.”

“So what I think needs to be done very, very quickly is to get specimens and material outside of India and sent to the CDC of the United States, the NIH (National Institute of Health) of the United States, to the Wellcome Trust in the UK. There are a lot of groups that would like very much to help out and they can help out by doing the sequencing and the surveillance and the determination if the virus is, in fact, sensitive to the antibodies that are induced by the vaccine,” he said.

On ways to get the public interest served on the vaccination front, Dr Fauci said, “You’ve got to get supplies. You’ve got to make contractual arrangements with the various companies that are out there in the world. There are many companies that now have vaccines. I think you have to negotiate with them to try and get a commitment. India is what, 1.4 billion people? You have a lot of vaccines that you need to get, and I would go to multiple different companies and try to get contractual arrangements so that you can get vaccines as quickly as you possibly can.”

He also added that to get vaccines from China and Russia is “absolutely” the route to take in the situation

“You only have two per cent of your people vaccinated. This is what I heard. I don’t know if that’s accurate but that’s what I’m hearing (2% is the number of those who have got both doses, 11% have got at least one dose). And, if that’s the case, you have a long way to go if you really want to protect the people in India. I would leave no stone unturned in getting as many companies as you possibly can to be able to make a contractual arrangement to get vaccines. And also, India is the largest vaccine-producing country in the world. That’s the thing — you should rev up your own capabilities to make vaccines.”

Earlier, on Wednesday, Dr Fauci had said that India’s home-grown COVID-19 vaccine, has been found to neutralise the 617 variant of the deadly virus.

“This is something where we’re still gaining data on a daily basis. But the most recent data, was looking at convalescent Sera of COVID-19 cases and people who received the vaccine used in India, the Covaxin. It was found to neutralise the 617 variants," the 80-year-old physician-scientist and immunologist said.









Shut Down Country for Few Weeks, Build Makeshift Hospitals Like China: Dr Fauci on India's Covid Crisis


Along with the suggestions on how to tackle the pandemic, Dr Fauci also mentioned that that victory against the coronavirus was declared by the Indian government "too prematurely".




www.news18.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Goritoes said:


> Modi should resign for the betterment of Indians, but Indians don't think so...



I think Modi should. Looking into the boastful claims by India/Modi in January about the Indian prowess about the Indian pharmaceutical industry and yet India is now one of the topmost topics in the world about Covid is such a contrast from the claims and the outcome. A little humility would have suited India well a few months ago. Again and again, you will see Modi being compared with hyper-Right-wing leaders of the world in derogatory ways. Tsk Tsk Tsk.
Resign he should. But then THIRD WORLD potentates, and not just in India, would never ever resign over moral issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Well, considering that when India is in a "war-like" mode it gets its planes shot down, it shoots down its own helicopters, and its "soldiers" kill themselves by their incompetent attempts to flee the battlefield, I don't think this is going to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

That's why India travel ban is important. They need to safeguard themselves and others. Time is of paramount importance and the world must act quick to prevent a global catastrophe in the making.


----------



## shi12jun

India's true superpower👍👍 超疾大國

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Goritoes

Meengla said:


> I think Modi should. Looking into the boastful claims by India/Modi in January about the Indian prowess about the Indian pharmaceutical industry and yet India is now one of the topmost topics in the world about Covid is such a contrast from the claims and the outcome. A little humility would have suited India well a few months ago. Again and again, you will see Modi being compared with hyper-Right-wing leaders of the world in derogatory ways. Tsk Tsk Tsk.
> Resign he should. But then THIRD WORLD potentates, and not just in India, would never ever resign over moral issues.



Life in the S.Asian region is cheap, unfortunately.


----------



## FuturePAF

Hopefully the Indian government, states or center are reaching out to get other countries and organizations to fly in full hospital units, not just supplies. The hospital workers are over worked and if they become infect they could spread it to other non-infected patients.

I hope Indian health staff (including ambulance crews) and crematorium/burial workers have been prioritized in the vaccination process.

cases will probably peak towards the end of may (according to the following article) and death count could rise to 10,000-12,000/day if comprehensive measures are not taken. Although we not be seeing the full picture, so diligence will be needs for weeks and weeks afterward. Pakistan should also step up testing and find any undetected hot spots to do smart lockdowns while case numbers are not as high. 

For God’s sake drop the Hubris









India Is Counting Thousands Of Daily COVID Deaths. How Many Is It Missing?


Scientists, funeral directors and survivors say the real numbers of infections and deaths in India may be many times more than the reported figures.




www.npr.org


----------



## shi12jun

India's true superpower 👍


----------



## Clutch

FuturePAF said:


> Hopefully the Indian government, states or center are reaching out to get other countries and organizations to fly in full hospital units, bit just supplies. The hospital workers are over worked and if they become infect they could spread it to other non-infected patients.
> 
> I hope Indian health staff and crematorium/burial workers have been prioritized in the vaccination process.
> 
> cases will probably peak towards the end of may and death count could rise to 10,000-12,000/day if comprehensive measures are not taken
> 
> For God’s sake drop the Hubris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India Is Counting Thousands Of Daily COVID Deaths. How Many Is It Missing?
> 
> 
> Scientists, funeral directors and survivors say the real numbers of infections and deaths in India may be many times more than the reported figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org




I am sure India will be sending in their Coronavirus Mules into Pakistan via the Afghan border...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

india must be balkanized or it will never be managed properly


----------



## beijingwalker

*World leaders ban travel from India, where pandemic toll is devastating hospitals*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

COVID has proven without a shadow of a doubt the complete and total failure of the Indian system. Once the system itself is flawed, it’s over. No way back from that.

Anyone with a brain knew the entire concept of ‘India’ was a fraud from the beginning, COVID just proved it beyond a shadow of a doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kuge

onebyone said:


> *India can learn from China’s experience fighting Covid-19, says top US adviser Anthony Fauci*
> 
> *Fauci tells Indian newspaper that building temporary hospitals and lockdowns helped China stop the disease spreading*
> *India is currently the world’s worst affected country, with 400,000 new cases recorded on Saturday*
> 
> View attachment 739138
> 
> 
> Dr Anthony Fauci cited the use of makeshift hospitals as an emergency measure. Photo: AFP
> India could learn from China’s disease control playbook in fighting its Covid-19 surge, according to US presidential medical adviser Anthony Fauci.
> Fauci offered advice on how to tackle the “very difficult and desperate situation”, during an interview with _The Indian Express_ published on Saturday.
> India has become the pandemic’s epicentre,
> reaching a record high of 400,000 new daily cases on Saturday,
> with health care systems overwhelmed and patients struggling for access to care and supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India can learn from China’s Covid-19 experience, says Fauci
> 
> 
> Fauci tells Indian newspaper that building temporary hospitals and lockdowns helped China stop the disease spreading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com


india also have to give up its "democrazy" in her fight against covid & for better future with socialism that can be imported from china. no joke!!


----------



## beijingwalker

*Doctor Resigns After Congress Leader Heckles Him Publicly Inside Bhopal's JP Hospital *

A doctor in a government hospital in Madhya Pradesh resigned on Saturday after some Congress leaders, including former minister PC Sharma, allegedly misbehaved with him following the death of a patient. While MP Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan appealed to people to boost the morale of doctors instead of demoralizing them, Sharma claimed he did not speak rudely to the doctor and was only involved since the patient was a member of his Assembly constituency.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Protest_again

So @beijingwalker, how is this related to China? Your india obsession is consuming you.


----------



## Protest_again

beijingwalker said:


> *World leaders ban travel from India, where pandemic toll is devastating hospitals*


another obsession thread.


----------



## Jobless Jack

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Who is India, and who is war????
> 
> Ha! India should go after COVID like the way they go after killing/raping/maiming/burning etc. innocent unarmed minority women, elderly, kids etc.! Another approach might be the way they fight Pak till the Last Afgan/TTP/BLA/Mukti-Bahini/Mujib/NS/AZ/PTM/PDM/Dawn etc....


Unfortunately this time there is no Bangladeshi they can fool to save them .



On current trajectory India will not recover from the economic losses . Without cash their artificial union will not survive 10 years..


----------



## beijingwalker

Protest_again said:


> So @beijingwalker, how is this related to China? Your india obsession is consuming you.


This is the only major ongoing event which is still developing fast in today's world, everyone is talking about it now in this world. You want to shut everyone up on it?


----------



## powastick

I think, US allowing election during a pandemic is giving OK signal for India to held election. India thinks it could get away easily. Same reason why Trump looking at Japan and other Asian countries, when the initial epidemic started.


----------



## Protest_again

beijingwalker said:


> This is the only major ongoing event which is still developing fast in today's world, everyone is talking about it now in this world. You want to shut everyone up on it?


Lol. Why the interest to post it here? You can read up on the matter but why to publicize it. You can't play cupid here. It is your obsession that is taking over you.


----------



## beijingwalker

Protest_again said:


> Lol. Why the interest to post it here? You can read up on the matter but why to publicize it. You can't play cupid here. It is your obsession that is taking over you.


Whatever you believe, I m not the only person here posting this current major event, many others do the same, it's an once in many life event, people are watching and commenting about this ongoing developing event around the world.


----------



## Titanium100

CIA Mole said:


> india must be balkanized or it will never be managed properly



This is highly controversial topic in India but I have seen plenty of India's voicing this themselves and saying this is the solution for India. Making multiple states and they could steal have some sort of union like the EU if they wanted an alliance but that way will be healthier for them.

Tamil Nadu truly has intentions of separating itself


----------



## SQ8

Actually, going to war right after this covid disaster might be a good way to recover the economy if all efforts go into the defense industry.


----------



## Han Patriot

Srinivas said:


> I have a suggestion to Chinese, why not stop eating bats and insects and learn some human culture and emerge from barbarism?


We will stop that after Indians stop eating corpses. Lol


Jackdaws said:


> When I read the thread title I was hoping it didn't refer to The Great Leap Forward.


You have the reason why India is a failed state right here. Lol. 

Arrogant, boastful and living in denial. The exact opposite of confucian value of learning humbly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jobless Jack

SQ8 said:


> Actually, going to war right after this covid disaster might be a good way to recover the economy if all efforts go into the defense industry.


Actually this is the only way BJP will win in 2024. Going to war with one of the soft neighbor's


----------



## Dungeness

Fauci may not have any idea how these two countries, each has 1.4 billion population, are so far apart in terms of competency.

India is not even a serious modern country, they were just a bunch of little kingdoms Brits happened to have in they disposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Beidou2020 said:


> Oh Jackie boy, still trash talking are we?


Just making you feel at home


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Surya 1 said:


> Are you writing in essay in Madrasa examination on "Horrible condition of corona in India" to get 10/10?


haha deniel wont gonna save ur *** sanghis.
.
.
ur so called allies are putting heavy fines and even jail if some one came bk from india . 








Australians returning from India could face 5 years in jail or hefty fine


The decision was announced after a meeting of the National Cabinet on Friday and will come into force from Monday.




www.indiatvnews.com






bshifter said:


> Right now India has a brown santa claus running the show, what more can i say?


i found santa clause (a fictional character) more sensible then this chutiya.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Salza said:


> Good riddiance than



Apparently Rohit Sardana insulted the Holy Prophet and his wife. One should never celebrate the death of human beings, but in this case I WILL MAKE AN EXCEPTION.


----------



## UKBengali

One problem with this plan - Modi.


----------



## Ali_Baba

India needs a circuit braker - a national lockdown of at least 2-3months to bring this virus under control - Will Modi be brave enough to do it.

Worrying about the daily wage worker is noble enough, but given that most analysts think that India's real casulatiies figures from Covid are in the range of 2million already, this will burn through the population faster than it is now.

People are saying that the current surge will peak in middle of May. I ask how, given they had not done anything to bring this under control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Clutch said:


> This guy Carl was anti-pak and pro-india... Now he too has woken up to the reality... "Thank God for Pakistan"!!!



IDK about that. I've seen some of his videos where he dished out a lot of dirt on India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

RealNapster said:


> Tweet uses an old video.the situation may not be improved but no one blamed no foreigner after that. Still if I want to open a thread titled " Indians doing this and that" ,, I would want to atleast have a sample large enough to justify inference to a population of 1.4 billion. We should not be doing this now. We should act humane. We will get enough time and resource to fight them, troll them and compete them "logically" but this is not the time. I just wanted to put my view, you can reject it without a single thought. Thank you






As far as indians are concerned, NEVER act humanely towards them or show ANY sympathy for them. Any Pakistani that does, is a traitor to both Islam and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388453592357474305


Good this happened to this guy. His first trip to Pakistan he was seeing ISI in every shadow as he went about in Pakistan, often parroting Indian lines. Even now he was trying to be more Hindustani...and got chewed out. Embarrassing, wrong, yes - but fulfilling in a strange way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akramishaqkhan

These videos are mind-boggling. All these dumb Paks parroting - India/Pak same people, same Mitti. Eat an Indian mango and then eat a Pak Mango. Even the damn fruit tastes different because the mitti is different. These overly politically correct nonsense is mind numbing. Even people are different. Yes there is a racial overlap especially with northern Indians, but Pakistan has distinct ethnic and racial groups, different culture, and thezeeb, different food, and a different set of evolving characteristics. With time these differences are getting larger not less. Yes capitalism and popular culture does erode some of these but it is like saying France and French Swiss or Dutch French speaking, are the same. Why dont we hear such lines parroted by Sri Lankans, by Bangladeshi. It is only us stupid Paks that have to parrot this nonsense to get I guess some validation from goras. Grow a spine and be proud in yourself.

Even on this video above he is parroting Pak security agencies were following. Idiot is not important enough to be followed. These guys live with this constant barrage that paints ISI like some monster agency. So they believe every shadow to be sinister. There are also enough PAKS who think like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388797365360857089


----------



## bshifter




----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> As far as indians are concerned, NEVER act humanely towards them or show ANY sympathy for them. Any Pakistani that does, is a traitor to both Islam and Pakistan.




even if he shows sympathy towards an Indian Muslim?


----------



## lonelyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388682157183299593

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388453592357474305


This crypto Indian woken upto the jarring reality lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Dalit said:


> Hindustani hospitality at display.



India is full of contradictions and hypocricy.

Indians keep saying that guests are sacrosanct and God-like (in Sanskrit - "Atithi Debabhaba"), but I remember when Bangladesh beat Indian national cricket team blind some months prior, the hotel clerks in Mumbai refused rooms to Bangladesh Press Corps of hundreds of folks covering another game played there (for ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY). This is their national character and width of "seenah".

Many Bangladesh pressers had to spend nights under open sky before they caught a return flight home. We haven't forgotten this.

Meanwhile lakhs of illegal Indians working in Bangladesh are remitting tens of Billions of dollars every year illegally to India via Hundi, not paying one cent in tax to Bangladesh govt. Thanks to Hasina for staying mum on this.

Even legally - Bangladesh is now third largest foreign remittance source for impoverished India. Illegally (via Hundi) probably again as much.

Apologists for Indians are either naïve or ill-informed. Indians HAVE TO take responsibility for every idiot low class Indian behaving this way and can't wash their hands off of it.

India is the largest depository of the world with small-hearted backward beings unworthy of human name, called bhakts.

All I can say is what goes around comes around...there is more suffering for Indians to come if they keep electing these fascist goonda tyrants who have zero leadership skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Bilal9 said:


> India is full of contradictions and hypocricy.
> 
> Indians keep saying that guests are sacrosanct and God-like (in Sanskrit - "Atithi Debabhaba"), but I remember when Bangladesh beat Indian national cricket team blind some months prior, the hotel clerks in Mumbai refused rooms to Bangladesh Press Corps of hundreds of folks covering another game played there (for ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY). This is their national character and width of "seenah".
> 
> Many Bangladesh pressers had to spend nights under open sky before they caught a return flight home. We haven't forgotten this.
> 
> Apologists for Indians are either naïve or ill-informed. They HAVE TO take responsibility for every idiot low class Indian behaving this way and can't wash their hands off of it.
> 
> All I can say is what goes around comes around...there is more suffering for Indians to come if they keep electing these fascist goonda tyrants who have zero leadership skills.



Don't worry bro. In Pakistan we also have an army of such Indian apologists. Go to Dawn news site to find out how many apologists there actually exist in Pak. We have them here on PDF too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Dalit said:


> Don't worry bro. In Pakistan we also have an army of such Indian apologists. Go to Dawn news site to find out how many apologists there actually exist in Pak. We have them here on PDF too.



Yeah just naïve folks who don't know how reality is in India.

These apologists should be sent to India to get some "treatment" in the hands of low-class bhakt goondas. Today's India is not the India of Manmohan Singh anymore.

Did you know - as a Muslim, Hindu restaurants won't even serve you tea with their better ceramic cups?

These extremist bhakt idiots will serve you tea in a tin or disposable cup if you happen to be Muslim, lest your body fluids "pollute" their pure "bhakt" cups.  

Wow!

But then again - who's going to go to India to get Tea?

Anyway - enough kvetching in Ramzan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jackdaws

Here goes - 

More schadenfreude from CCP 







Just a reminder. This virus originated in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Jackdaws said:


> Here goes -
> 
> More schadenfreude from CCP
> 
> View attachment 739552
> 
> 
> Just a reminder. This virus originated in China.


“We chinese support India against covid”, lol.
real face comes off anytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

Jackdaws said:


> Here goes -
> 
> More schadenfreude from CCP
> 
> View attachment 739552
> 
> 
> Just a reminder. This virus originated in China.





seems like a taste of your own medicine ....




remember to them you people are an inferior and incompetent civilization that can't even take care of it's self...


stop being such cry babies!...and look inwards to improve your selves

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Valar.

Bilal9 said:


> Yeah just naïve folks who don't know how reality is in India.
> 
> These apologists should be sent to India to get some "treatment" in the hands of low-class bhakt goondas. Today's India is not the India of Manmohan Singh anymore.
> 
> Did you know - as a Muslim, Hindu restaurants won't even serve you tea with their better ceramic cups?
> 
> These extremist bhakt idiots will serve you tea in a tin or disposable cup if you happen to be Muslim, lest your body fluids "pollute" their pure "bhakt" cups.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> But then again - who's going to go to India to get Tea?
> 
> Anyway - enough kvetching in Ramzan.



Forget Muslims even among themselves they have such discriminatory things based on castes.

I even heard they have different woods for creamation too based on caste system, for example, aroma rich expensive Sandalwood for Brahmins only.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jackdaws

HostileInsurgent said:


> “We chinese support India against covid”, lol.
> real face comes off anytime.


True. 



PradoTLC said:


> seems like a taste of your own medicine ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember to them you people are an inferior and incompetent civilization that can't even take care of it's self...
> 
> 
> stop being such cry babies!...and look inwards to improve your selves



We don't even consider them a civilization. More so since they unleashed a pandemic on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

are we supposed to feel bad about this? Indians struck first, Chinese just struck back harder.

the loser isn't always righteous, sometimes the loser is just a weak bully that bit off more than he can chew.

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Beast

Jackdaws said:


> Here goes -
> 
> More schadenfreude from CCP
> 
> View attachment 739552
> 
> 
> Just a reminder. This virus originated in China.


LOL... Another clueless Indian using terrible translation software. Chang an is not legal affair of CPC. Chang an is a city in China but I can bet lousy translation mistaken it as Gong An which is Legal affair commission.

Another fake news by Indian. This weibo post is just a minority ignorant Chinese post from city of Chang An. Nothing to do with CPC Official.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HostileInsurgent

PradoTLC said:


> remember to them you people are an inferior and incompetent civilization that can't even take care of it's self...


USA saw this, Italy saw this, many countries saw brutal Wuhan Virus scenes. Doesn’t mean they are weak. we have the world’s largest and fastest vaccination campaign going on right now manufacturing our own vaccines domestically.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

FairAndUnbiased said:


> are we supposed to feel bad about this? Indians struck first, Chinese just struck back harder.
> 
> the loser isn't always righteous, sometimes the loser is just a weak bully that bit off more than he can chew.


Lol. Of course you aren't supposed to feel bad about this. You are supposed to feel good about it. You are enjoying dead Indians because of a virus you unleashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Beast said:


> LOL... Another clueless Indian using terrible translation software. Chang an is not legal affair of CPC.
> 
> Another fake news by Indian.


Then why did you Hu Xijn condemn your “CCPee” official over Twitter that’s banned.


Jackdaws said:


> Lol. Of course you aren't supposed to feel bad about this. You are supposed to feel good about it. You are enjoying dead Indians because of a virus you unleashed.


Chinese should laugh and smile as much as they want, they should. At the end it is a bliss for their eyes seeing poor people dying due to their bio attack. Karma hits back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

HostileInsurgent said:


> Then why did you Hu Xijn condemn your “CCPee” official over Twitter that’s banned.
> 
> Chinese should laugh and smile as much as they want, they should. At the end it is a bliss for their eyes seeing poor people dying due to their bio attack. Karma hits back.


If you dont know Chinese, dont act as you know what it is talking about from that Chinese article.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _NOBODY_

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> even if he shows sympathy towards an Indian Muslim?


Indian Muslims are the worst. They deserve Modi for not accepting the idea of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Indians begging for sympathy. It is a Modi made disaster. Deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Jackdaws said:


> Here goes -
> 
> More schadenfreude from CCP
> 
> View attachment 739552
> 
> 
> Just a reminder. This virus originated in China.



The virus did not originate in china.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

HostileInsurgent said:


> Then why did you Hu Xijn condemn your “CCPee” official over Twitter that’s banned.
> 
> Chinese should laugh and smile as much as they want, they should. At the end it is a bliss for their eyes seeing poor people dying due to their bio attack. Karma hits back.



Such a contrast. Here we give shelter, food and clothing to poor Chinese people. There they enjoy Indians dying from a Chinese virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

HostileInsurgent said:


> Where?


Tangra. Dharamshala. Bylakuppe. Even flew in aid to Wuhan. 








China’s envoy thanks India for support during coronavirus crisis


China will look after Indian nationals as its own, says envoy




www.thehindu.com


----------



## tower9

I mean, whatever Chinese account that is is completely tasteless and should be ashamed of themselves. 

However, it's not like there has been any lack of classless and cruel vitriol from India and Indians from the beginning of the pandemic. OP is one of the biggest examples of Indian classlessness.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

HostileInsurgent said:


> Where?
> 
> Wuhan virus is a china made disaster, and we’re dealing with it.


@waz @LeGenD 

Hate speech against China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Indians are getting their medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zhxy

When the Pakistani passenger plane crashed, many Indians were very happy and celebrating. Some Indians tried to explain, saying that it was some people's wrongdoing, did not represent India and could not blame India for it. And now they are very angry and crazy, blaming China for a certain social networking site in China sarcasm on them. Hypocrisy and double standards

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

zhxy said:


> When the Pakistani passenger plane crashed, many Indians were very happy and celebrating. Some Indians tried to explain, saying that it was some people's wrongdoing, did not represent India and could not blame India for it. And now they are very angry and crazy, blaming China for a certain social networking site in China sarcasm on them. Hypocrisy and double standards
> 
> View attachment 739567



I'm speechless.

Classy Indian behavior on full display, wishing death on innocent Pakistani civilians....people they don't even know....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bilal9

Valar. said:


> Forget Muslims even among themselves they have such discriminatory things based on castes.
> 
> I even heard they have different woods for creamation too based on caste system, for example, aroma rich expensive Sandalwood for Brahmins only.



You are correct.

I remember my grandpa telling me that if there was a village Panchayat meeting back in the day (pre-partition), Hindu headmen would sit on chairs and force Muslims to sit on the dirt floor. The power and education Brahmin/Khshatriya higher class Hindus got was by licking English boots and they used their power full force on under-caste Hindus and Muslims.

And Indian Hindus now apply guilt trips on Bangladeshi Muslims for low Hindu numbers....as if we drove these people away. Even today - Hindus lead cossetted lives in Bangladesh in Hasina's govt. - there are quotas for them in all sorts of govt. jobs. especially law enforcement. Their economic positions in society far exceed their proportionate minority numbers.

Compare that situation to Muslim lives in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

I agree that the post is tasteless, but I don’t see how it is a bigger mockery of the Indian people than this.









COVID-19 surge | India declines UN's offer of assistance from integrated supply chain, says it has 'robust system'


President of the UN General Assembly said it is time for the world to extend help and support to the country, which had supplied crucial COVID-19 vaccines to vulnerable nations




www.google.com





Or this.









‘Baseless, malicious’: India slams Australian newspaper for report criticising Modi for Covid crisis


Similar criticism for Modi and his ‘stark failure’ in handling the coronavirus outbreak has dominated international media coverage of the pandemic in India.




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## shadowdragon

Now that is some dark humor there ...


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jackdaws said:


> Here goes -
> 
> More schadenfreude from CCP
> 
> View attachment 739552
> 
> 
> Just a reminder. This virus originated in China.







The above is NOTHING compared to the racism indians spout against Chinese and Pakistani people. indians MORE than deserve this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

tower9 said:


> IDK about that. I've seen some of his videos where he dished out a lot of dirt on India.



There have been always two types of authors/commentators on India....There are the spiritual,yoga,meditation type ones who shower India with praise because of their spiritual experiences (10 percent of commentators) ....and there are the commentators who report on the seedy underbelly, negative side of India (90 percent of commentators)...Both these commentators have existed in a symbiotic relationship with eachother since the 60s when the Beatles 'discovered' India...It's just the voice of the former 10 percent is so loud that it gets on the nerves of the latter 90 percent..and the Internet being as it is , where the negative gets traction, the latter 90 percent have been getting way more coverage (rightfully or not) the past 10 years or so (as the internet stopped being solely American centric)



_NOBODY_ said:


> Indian Muslims are the worst. They deserve Modi for not accepting the idea of Pakistan.




But a true Muslim should not show any sympathy towards Indian Muslim? Many Indian Muslims didnot have the wherewithal at that time to migrate to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388453592357474305


What a racist little shit


----------



## kingQamaR

This Karl loser troll Pakistanis in praising him and earning a good living on YouTube doing silly videos in Pakistan with Indian theme to it . In fact, I’ve seen recently more foreigners doing silly vlogs from Pakistan getting thousands of views , from needy Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

Jackdaws said:


> Lol. Of course you aren't supposed to feel bad about this. You are supposed to feel good about it. You are enjoying dead Indians because of a virus you unleashed.


Is Gucci lama still alive buddy 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _NOBODY_

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> But a true Muslim should not show any sympathy towards Indian Muslim? Many Indian Muslims didnot have the wherewithal at that time to migrate to Pakistan


My ancestors sacrificed massive lands and wealth to migrate to Pakistan from Ludhiana in Indian Punjab to Faisalabad in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## akramishaqkhan

_NOBODY_ said:


> My ancestors sacrificed massive lands and wealth to migrate to Pakistan from Ludhiana in Indian Punjab to Faisalabad in Pakistan.


My family sacrificed wealth and lands (our homes became governor houses in India), and financially supported the Khilafat (Turkish) movement to our potential complete ruin (if found) while being ruled over by the British. We never asked for anything in return nor will we. For us Pakistan is everything and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
4


----------



## _NOBODY_

akramishaqkhan said:


> My family sacrificed wealth and lands (our homes became governor houses in India), and financially supported the Khilafat (Turkish) movement to our potential complete ruin (if found) while being ruled over by the British. We never asked for anything in return nor will we. For us Pakistan is everything and more.


Indeed Quaid-e-Azam's dream was, is and always will be more precious to us than our life and wealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

akramishaqkhan said:


> My family sacrificed wealth and lands (our homes became governor houses in India), and financially supported the Khilafat (Turkish) movement to our potential complete ruin (if found) while being ruled over by the British. We never asked for anything in return nor will we. For us Pakistan is everything and more.



Thats no sacrifice. Escaping hell isnt sacrifice for **** sake.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## redtom

I thought that Indians support freedom of speech.

A satirical picture cannot kill people, but an incompetent government will kill many people.Some Indians care more about the criticism of others than the lives of their own people.

Is this the root cause of India's failure?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## doorstar

narendra teli: oi my fraand dolaan traamp ne buggi akhi marva ditta asaanu

Trump told me to show red-eye to china and before my eyes could go fully red Chinese descend on ladakh and turn my soormas into icicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Blacklight

Jackdaws said:


> We don't even consider them a civilization. More so since they unleashed a pandemic on the planet.


*Drink cow urine to fight virus: Bengal BJP chief *






*BJP Surat Leader Tweets Video Of Man Allegedly Feeding 'Gau Mutra' To Covid Patient, Deletes Later*





*Cow urine, dung can treat coronavirus, says Assam BJP MLA*





*Hindu group hosts cow urine drinking party to ward off coronavirus *

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## KaiserX

Crazy Indians polluting the earth and spreading corona fog now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

Gloating is in some people's nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

Jackdaws said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even consider them a civilization.




looking at the way Indians look and live I doubt any one on this planet thinks of you people as civilized.



Spoiler: Graphic content













HostileInsurgent said:


> USA saw this, Italy saw this, many countries saw brutal Wuhan Virus scenes. Doesn’t mean they are weak. we have the world’s largest and fastest vaccination campaign going on right now manufacturing our own vaccines domestically.




Delusion is a virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## adelphi

Kabira said:


> Thats no sacrifice. Escaping hell isnt sacrifice for **** sake.



They believed in Pakistan, fought for Pakistan, voted for Pakistan & migrated for Pakistan..
.while many lost their loved ones. Isn't it a sacrifce??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## akramishaqkhan

adelphi said:


> They believed in Pakistan, fought for Pakistan, voted for Pakistan & migrated for Pakistan..
> .while many lost their loved ones. Isn't it a sacrifce??


@adelphi I am hoping he was speaking tongue and cheek. We lost family on trains and caravans to Pakistan. We lost our wealth, power, status and prestige. But in all honesty I personally believe we gained more in gaining Pakistan. I cannot imagine still living in India. Our family has strong roots in pre-colonial FATA and Afghanistan. Today we are part of the fabric of Pakistan (serving in each of her services, fighting in each war, even being governor of her provinces, Pakistani first and Pashtun second (if that even matters).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xuxu1457

A fake news from Taiwan
The real official micro-blog and this fake information.The real official micro-blog and the logo on the fake information are different, and I did not see this post on the official micro-blog.
It's just bullying that non Chinese people don't understand Chinese.
Real Account Number




Fake accounts from Taiwanese media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Char

Jackdaws said:


> Here goes -
> 
> More schadenfreude from CCP
> 
> View attachment 739552
> 
> 
> Just a reminder. This virus originated in China.



China does not use a single voice to express opinions, foreigners should be familiar with it.

The Chinese also suspect that the virus was made by the United States, but this does not affect the Chinese to deal with the virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## IblinI

As always, little jackdaws and little hostileinsurgent, well-known chinese haters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Last starfighter

Jackdaws said:


> Here goes -
> 
> More schadenfreude from CCP
> 
> View attachment 739552
> 
> 
> Just a reminder. This virus originated in China.


I have it as originating from a weapon's research lab in Ohio USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Jackdaws said:


> We don't even consider them a civilization.


You're too weak and inconsequential for anything you consider to matter.


Jackdaws said:


> You are enjoying dead Indians because of a virus you unleashed.


Nobody is enjoying dead Indians. To enjoy the deaths of Indians would be to consider Indians an enemy, because only an enemy would warrant such a reaction. India is too contemptible for China to consider it an enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Last starfighter

A major mistake that the cheenees are making is to give relief to the bendians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adelphi

akramishaqkhan said:


> @adelphi I am hoping he was speaking tongue and cheek. We lost family on trains and caravans to Pakistan. We lost our wealth, power, status and prestige. But in all honesty I personally believe we gained more in gaining Pakistan. I cannot imagine still living in India. Our family has strong roots in pre-colonial FATA and Afghanistan. Today we are part of the fabric of Pakistan (serving in each of her services, fighting in each war, even being governor of her provinces, Pakistani first and Pashtun second (if that even matters).


Although I don't belong to a migrant family but I understand the sacrfices that freedom demands. I'm proud of you all & God bless our great nation.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Nasr

Jackdaws said:


> Here goes -
> 
> More schadenfreude from CCP
> 
> View attachment 739552
> 
> 
> Just a reminder. This virus originated in China.



Care to weigh in on Covid-19 detected in Italy, in September 2019. Long before they were detected in China.









Researchers find coronavirus was circulating in Italy earlier than thought


The new coronavirus was circulating in Italy in September 2019, a study by the National Cancer Institute (INT) of the Italian city of Milan shows, signaling that it might have spread beyond China earlier than thought.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kabira

adelphi said:


> They believed in Pakistan, fought for Pakistan, voted for Pakistan & migrated for Pakistan..
> .while many lost their loved ones. Isn't it a sacrifce??



They would have lost all that and lot
more by staying back.


----------



## adelphi

Kabira said:


> They would have lost all that and lot
> more by staying back.


And we might not had Pakistan at all. They were a big support without which case for a separate nation would weaken. Supporting Pakistan meant putting your family on harm and those people did that. Let's give credit where it's due.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Kabira said:


> They would have lost all that and lot
> more by staying back.


Ok I was wrong there is something not right with you. People of all stripes made tons of sacrifices for Pakistan. They take strength in those sacrifices and that reinforces their bond to Pakistan ( it is not a matter of oneupmanship or flexing among Pakistanis). Your attempt to minimize it is a classless act. In terms of staying back that was not the only choice. Many who stayed back and swore loyalty received power, money and position. Others waited for calmness, sold their holdings and moved to Pak or outside the SC later in the 50s. For you to think that the migrants of the early partition years who lost life, liberty and wealth did not sacrifice for Pak is frankly ignorant of your own history.

Also it is amazing you don’t see a critical fallacy in your argument. Even the founder of Pakistan was a migrant not to mention countless others who funded, proselytized and strived for this nation. Go argue against that logic. If it was not due to their sacrifice you might not be enjoying the fruits of Pakistan either.

So the people of those times before and at partition certainly sacrificed. Where I will agree with you if you made this argument, is that those sacrifices gave their next generations a better chance at life. This argument is not in opposition to itself. Our ancestors sacrificed their lives and treasure so we their progeny and later generations would reap the benefits. For some of us this is not a free pass, but a heavy burden and responsibility, because we know how much our families lost, while others near and dear to us, completely extinguished from existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## D-day

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388453592357474305




Thank God he was not lynched by Indians. Lynching is the favorite sports of Inidans.


----------



## kuge

PradoTLC said:


> looking at the way Indians look and live I doubt any one on this planet thinks of you people as civilized.
> 
> View attachment 739613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delusion is a virus.


LOL...great civilization!! LOL
i m pretty sure the rape victims would agree to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## casual

the post was removed but that was very unprofessional coming from an official account. pretty sure someone lost their job


----------



## casual

No. India should instead believe that their god leader Modi and cow products will save them from all illnesses


----------



## kuge

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> As far as indians are concerned, NEVER act humanely towards them or show ANY sympathy for them. Any Pakistani that does, is a traitor to both Islam and Pakistan.


doesnt islam teach to have compassion on their enemies??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Ali_Baba said:


> India needs a circuit braker - a national lockdown of at least 2-3months to bring this virus under control - Will Modi be brave enough to do it.
> 
> Worrying about the daily wage worker is noble enough, but given that most analysts think that India's real casulatiies figures from Covid are in the range of 2million already, this will burn through the population faster than it is now.
> 
> People are saying that the current surge will peak in middle of May. I ask how, given they had not done anything to bring this under control.


This will fck India up and I m assure you the country will implode. Their only choice is just let the virus run wild and kill the weak. Basically the usual India strategy of doing nothing and let it be.


----------



## Jackdaws

casual said:


> the post was removed but that was very unprofessional coming from an official account. pretty sure someone lost their job


But @Beast was insisting it's not from an official account. Was it from an official account or not?


----------



## Jackdaws

It seems China took the post down









China Deletes Social Media Posts Mocking India Amid Backlash


A social media post by China's top law enforcement body juxtaposing the country's successful launch of a module into space with grim cremation pyres in India was deleted after it sparked online criticism in China.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Jackdaws said:


> It seems China took the post down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Deletes Social Media Posts Mocking India Amid Backlash
> 
> 
> A social media post by China's top law enforcement body juxtaposing the country's successful launch of a module into space with grim cremation pyres in India was deleted after it sparked online criticism in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ndtv.com



Sorry about what happened in India. As an Indonesian I hope for the outbreak to be contained and a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Jackdaws said:


> But @Beast was insisting it's not from an official account. Was it from an official account or not?


It was not official account. What is Chang An website? It is CPC official one? Checkout yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

I wonder if it's mocking or the reality...


----------



## Beast

xuxu1457 said:


> View attachment 739614
> 
> A fake news from Taiwan
> The real official micro-blog and this fake information.The real official micro-blog and the logo on the fake information are different, and I did not see this post on the official micro-blog.
> It's just bullying that non Chinese people don't understand Chinese.
> Real Account Number
> View attachment 739615
> 
> Fake accounts from Taiwanese media
> View attachment 739616


The Taiwanese greenpan group are really vicious in attacking PRC China with all kind of smearing and fake account. From insulting black to mocking Indian dead and then they try to paint is as PRC Chinese who did it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

One Chinese "Official Media" (Global Times) is critical of the other "Chinese Official Media" (Chang'an) on this issue. So which is "The Chinese Official Media"? 

Only those "intellecturely charllenged" would believe China has one voice, and make “Chinese Official Media” a big deal.


----------



## beijingwalker

They repeatedly call for free media where different channels can air their different opinions and views, but when it comes to China, it's a different story, any news about China must represent China's official stand, every poster on the internent must be China's offical spokesman.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kingQamaR

Let’s not please tar all Indian Muslims as one homogeneous peoples. They are not, like Kashmiris and other groups have shown where they wish to belong to. My family are from one of the original provinces that make up Pakistan.I understand some ran from Hindus killings others freely came to Pakistan that’s okay In thee shoes I certainly would have made that treacherous journey to Islamic Pakistan as well


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

fake newj

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC

zhxy said:


> When the Pakistani passenger plane crashed, many Indians were very happy and celebrating. Some Indians tried to explain, saying that it was some people's wrongdoing, did not represent India and could not blame India for it. And now they are very angry and crazy, blaming China for a certain social networking site in China sarcasm on them. Hypocrisy and double standards
> 
> View attachment 739567


This is just the tip of the iceberg. Remember what these people did when there were frequent terrorist attacks in Pakistan. They rejoiced the same way, and told Pakistanis how the terrorist attacks were karma for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Jackdaws said:


> Here goes -
> 
> More schadenfreude from CCP
> 
> View attachment 739552
> 
> 
> Just a reminder. This virus originated in China.


I think they are not mocking you. 
They are just conveying a message that you can't control this pandemic in india the way China did. Your incompetence actually.


大汉奸柳传志 said:


> fake newj


No it's phake newj  
Glad to see Chinese members here copying our posts despite the fact they can't listen and understand the Indian accents like we pakistanis understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

ChinaToday said:


> Is Gucci lama still alive buddy 😁





redtom said:


> I thought that Indians support freedom of speech.
> 
> A satirical picture cannot kill people, but an incompetent government will kill many people.Some Indians care more about the criticism of others than the lives of their own people.
> 
> Is this the root cause of India's failure?





PradoTLC said:


> looking at the way Indians look and live I doubt any one on this planet thinks of you people as civilized.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Graphic content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 739613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delusion is a virus.





Char said:


> China does not use a single voice to express opinions, foreigners should be familiar with it.
> 
> The Chinese also suspect that the virus was made by the United States, but this does not affect the Chinese to deal with the virus.





IblinI said:


> As always, little jackdaws and little hostileinsurgent, well-known chinese haters





Last starfighter said:


> I have it as originating from a weapon's research lab in Ohio USA.





ZeEa5KPul said:


> You're too weak and inconsequential for anything you consider to matter.
> 
> Nobody is enjoying dead Indians. To enjoy the deaths of Indians would be to consider Indians an enemy, because only an enemy would warrant such a reaction. India is too contemptible for China to consider it an enemy.





Last starfighter said:


> A major mistake that the cheenees are making is to give relief to the bendians





kuge said:


> LOL...great civilization!! LOL
> i m pretty sure the rape victims would agree to that.





Dungeness said:


> One Chinese "Official Media" (Global Times) is critical of the other "Chinese Official Media" (Chang'an) on this issue. So which is "The Chinese Official Media"?
> 
> Only those "intellecturely charllenged" would believe China has one voice, and make “Chinese Official Media” a big deal.





大汉奸柳传志 said:


> fake newj





SecularNationalist said:


> I think they are not mocking you.
> They are just conveying a message that you can't control this pandemic in india the way China did. Your incompetence actually.
> 
> No it's phake newj
> Glad to see Chinese members here copying our posts despite the fact they can't listen and understand the Indian accents like we pakistanis understand.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_The action by USA and her 5 eye Anglo-Saxon alliance has backfired and is turning the Chinese people including the officials increasingly nationalistic. 
Chinese are getting unfriend and may even turned hostile towards India. 

Indian New Media in supporting the USA disinformation and Propaganda campaigns against China did not escaped Chinese people esp. netizens attention. 

However *it may not be China Government official position. *

Example_.
_Legal action against insurrectionists in Hong Kong by prosecution dept of the autonomous SAR Government is NOW propagated as repression by China Government the people and these offenders are called pro-democracy and freedom seeking activists. 
Although increasing the silent majority are approving Chief Executive Carrie Lam actions. The West ignored the facts and even sanction her and her officials. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Jackdaws said:


> Here goes -
> 
> More schadenfreude from CCP
> 
> View attachment 739552
> 
> 
> Just a reminder. This virus originated in China.





the truth about the CCP came forward anyways then...We should do our utmost to highlight this across India


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_*BTW The judiciary system in Hong Kong and the rest of the Commonwealth nation is the same.*_

In condemning Hong Kong, *UK foreign minister Dominic Raab has slapped himself on his own face. *

When confronted with this vital question:
You claimed that China has breached the agreement on Basic Laws, can you cite which law that was broken. 
Dominic Raab was dumbfounded and could NOT answered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salman876

bshifter said:


> Most Indians probably have been infected by now, already way past the point of no return to do lock downs. No other country has implemented a complete lock down like China did when it discovered the existence of the virus and China did take immediate action to prevent mass spreading and deaths. Which explains why China's very strict rules which lasted for a few months could contain the outbreak whereas many parts of the world did a very bad job.


Indeed Chinese system is Good.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> the truth about the CCP came forward anyways then...We should do our utmost to highlight this across India


_Nobody can stop what India or some Indians want to do anyway. 
They are welcome to do their super spreading throughout India. It is India internal affair. 

The CCP or Competent Chinese People
  
will continue doing what they do best everyday instead of wasting their precious time trying to help ungrateful regimes who never says Thank You to China for her assistance. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

BBC is reporting that the actual numbers are 10 times worse! The Indian fundamentalist government isn't allowing transparent and accurate reporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Clutch said:


> BBC is reporting that the actual numbers are 10 times worse! The Indian fundamentalist government isn't allowing transparent and accurate reporting.


everyone is saying it but as BJP did with GDP growth and all other data they are doing it with covid too . india lost its credibility under modi already .


----------



## beijingwalker

*India's COVID task force pushes for nationwide lockdown as deaths mount *


----------



## beijingwalker

*India's 'alarming' Covid crisis has now entered small towns and villages, says public health expert*


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Clutch said:


> BBC is reporting that the actual numbers are 10 times worse! The Indian fundamentalist government isn't allowing transparent and accurate reporting.


According to the US experts of the Indian origin, it’s 30x of what’re being reported.,...

It’s turning into a cataclysmic disaster....


----------



## beijingwalker

We don't believe in heavens and hell, but I guess today's India is the closest thing to the so called hell now.


----------



## Clutch

Bilal9 said:


> Yeah just naïve folks who don't know how reality is in India.
> 
> These apologists should be sent to India to get some "treatment" in the hands of low-class bhakt goondas. Today's India is not the India of Manmohan Singh anymore.
> 
> Did you know - as a Muslim, Hindu restaurants won't even serve you tea with their better ceramic cups?
> 
> These extremist bhakt idiots will serve you tea in a tin or disposable cup if you happen to be Muslim, lest your body fluids "pollute" their pure "bhakt" cups.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> But then again - who's going to go to India to get Tea?
> 
> Anyway - enough kvetching in Ramzan.



Only us Pakistani serve Indians "fantastic tea"! 


D-day said:


> Thank God he was not lynched by Indians. Lynching is the favorite sports of Inidans.



If he stuck around he would have... He was being harassed by one of them. Usually Hindutva hordes Lynch when they are in numbers because they are cowards. 

That is why he ran off quick .. too bad he married one of them. Probably has regrets...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Clutch

When Indian farmers start dropping dead due to Covid ... India will be faced with a hunger crisis as well...

Too bad...


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Clutch said:


> When Indian farmers start dropping dead due to Covid ... India will be faced with a hunger crisis as well...
> 
> Too bad...


Farmers have robust immune system Gulfam Hasan. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## beijingwalker

But Indian are still talking about over double digits GDP growth this year, never saw such a delusional bunch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

They voted for this to happen so there's nothing to worry about. This is a voluntary and manufactured 'crisis'.


----------



## Suriya

Windjammer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388453592357474305





RealNapster said:


> This video is atleast 2-3 months old.


*The video is of last year. 
And @Windjammer aren't u old enough for taking cheap potshot using fake info ?

You have been fapping in this forum for last 12 years with such fake and dubious threads only to be called out and made fun of by ur own brethren. There is world outside this place, go there and live a normal life.*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

I am suprised they have not even done localised lockdowns in Delhi. There seems to be no firm direction from the indian goverment on this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*India may see 1.02mn Covid deaths by August 1: US-based body*
A leading US-based global health research body has projected 1





Funeral pyres of Covid-19 fatalities burn during a mass cremation at a crematorium in New Delhi, India, on Friday. (Bloomberg)
WORLD NEWS


By Yashwant Raj
UPDATED ON MAY 03, 2021 10:53 PM IST

A leading US-based global health research body has projected 1.02 million cumulative deaths from Covid-19 in India by August 1, with 630,000 additional fatalities from April 26, unless “drastic measures” were taken. The previous projection by this institute for the same end date was 960,000. 

The deadly disease crossed another grim milestone last week, becoming the No 1 killer in the country, going up by 78%.

A top official of the Biden administration, national security adviser Jake Sullivan, told ABC news on Sunday the pandemic is “raging out of control” in India. Even as the United States has rushed assistance worth $100 million, it has also announced restrictions on travel from India starting on Tuesday. It bars everyone but US citizens, green card holders, students joining colleges and universities and, certain academics and professionals.

“Without drastic measures to bolster the health system to deal with this onslaught, decreased social mixing, and increased effective face mask use, the situation currently looks quite grim for India,” said an updated country-specific policy briefing from the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation (IHME), a widely regarded independent research wing of the University of Washington based in Seattle.

“IHME’s reference scenario forecasts 1,019,000 Covid-19 deaths in India by August 1, 2021,” it added. The forecast is based on data from April 25 to 30. In the worst case, cumulative deaths could go as high as 1.22 million.

The fatalities can be reduced. “If universal mask coverage (95%) were attained in the next week, our model projects 73,000 fewer cumulative deaths compared to the reference scenario by August 1,” IHME said.

IHME says its projection is based on “what we think is most likely to happen: vaccines are distributed at the expected pace; governments adapt their response by re-imposing social distancing mandates depending on the number of cases per million: how the variants are spreading; and in one-quarter of those vaccinated, mobility increases toward pre-Covid-19 levels.

The research body’s projected toll for India is way past the other countries hits the hardest by the pandemic currently: the United States could see its fatalities rise to 598,882 by August 1; 575,635 in Brazil; 151,000 in the United Kingdom and 234,000 in Mexico.

IHME also forecast daily deaths in India will peak at 12,000 on May 20, pushing forward previous peak day of May 16.

Last week, the policy briefing noted, was perhaps the deadliest overall. The estimated daily deaths in the last week increased to 4,800 per day on average compared to 2,700 the week before, IHME said, adding, this spike made Covid-19 “the number 1 cause of death in India last week”.

Ischemic heart disease was at second position with 29,214; chronic obstructive pulmonary disease was third with 17,278; stroke was fourth with 13,444; and diarrheal diseases together were fifth with 12,160 fatalities.









India may see 1.02mn Covid deaths by August 1: US-based body


US national security adviser Jake Sullivan has said the pandemic is “raging out of control” in India




www.hindustantimes.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Ali_Baba

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> According to the US experts of the Indian origin, it’s 30x of what’re being reported.,...
> 
> It’s turning into a cataclysmic disaster....



We will never know truth - that much i am sure of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Ali_Baba said:


> I am suprised they have not even done localised lockdowns in Delhi. There seems to be no firm direction from the indian goverment on this issue.


Same here, the total lockdown should happen a month ago, what are they waiting for? till everyone dies?


----------



## Windjammer

Suriya said:


> *The video is of last year.
> And @Windjammer aren't u old enough for taking cheap potshot using fake info ?
> 
> You have been fapping in this forum for last 12 years with such fake and dubious threads only to be called out and made fun of by ur own brethren. There is world outside this place, go there and live a normal life.*


Lol, someone who has been on the forum for less than four years is commenting about my 12 year history.
Well you must have another brain growing outside your head as well.....so can you tell us what is your issue with this thread.....is it old or fake.....well i can certainly say it's not fake however going by the date on twitter which incidentally was posted by your cousin, i didn't think it was old.....now when you say it's old , has the Corona crisis ended in India because after all the subjects are arguing about same Corona.
As for your rant, well why did you bother to join a Pakistani forum, after all as you say there is a world outside this place, why aren't you living that so called normal life.....the reality is that it's you people who are living in the bubble, the real world is outside India and your dilemma is that every time you are shown the mirror, the image is too gruesome to accept so easy escape for you is that either it's fake or belongs to someone else....just live with it my friend.


----------



## Ali_Baba

If the commentary on India's covid "fight" are to be believed, India already had has over 1million deaths already!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

Why should this come as a surprise? This is India a country of incompetence. Indians always making the wrong decisions, taking the wrong actions. Mass fires burning there as if it just got nuked. Will lockdowns even make a difference now? I wonder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

US with approx 600.000 deaths doesn't look like as if was nuked, Indian government reporting 200.000 is being pictured by the media as if the Indians just got hit by a mega thermo nuclear blast. People can make up their own mind whether the Indian official figures are trustworthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

just remember what BJP Indians said about Kung Flu, bat eaters, plague spreaders, Wuhan virus, Chinese virus, etc. I feel sorry for dalits, leftists, Muslims, Buddhists, northeasterners, Bengalis, Keralans, and Kashmiris living under their regime's boot.

just remember that India calls itself a democracy. if we agree with them, anything that happens is the will of the people. in aggregate they voted for a leadership that allowed this to occur.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daghalodi

Is Godi Media showing anything or Sab Changa Si???


----------



## Daghalodi

bshifter said:


> Why should this come as a surprise? This is India a country of incompetence. Indians always making the wrong decisions, taking the wrong actions. Mass fires burning there as if it just got nuked. Will lockdowns even make a difference now? I wonder


----------



## Titanium100

That is an incredible scale


----------



## lonelyman

beijingwalker said:


> *India may see 1.02mn Covid deaths by August 1: US-based body*
> A leading US-based global health research body has projected 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funeral pyres of Covid-19 fatalities burn during a mass cremation at a crematorium in New Delhi, India, on Friday. (Bloomberg)
> WORLD NEWS
> 
> 
> By Yashwant Raj
> UPDATED ON MAY 03, 2021 10:53 PM IST
> 
> A leading US-based global health research body has projected 1.02 million cumulative deaths from Covid-19 in India by August 1, with 630,000 additional fatalities from April 26, unless “drastic measures” were taken. The previous projection by this institute for the same end date was 960,000.
> 
> The deadly disease crossed another grim milestone last week, becoming the No 1 killer in the country, going up by 78%.
> 
> A top official of the Biden administration, national security adviser Jake Sullivan, told ABC news on Sunday the pandemic is “raging out of control” in India. Even as the United States has rushed assistance worth $100 million, it has also announced restrictions on travel from India starting on Tuesday. It bars everyone but US citizens, green card holders, students joining colleges and universities and, certain academics and professionals.
> 
> “Without drastic measures to bolster the health system to deal with this onslaught, decreased social mixing, and increased effective face mask use, the situation currently looks quite grim for India,” said an updated country-specific policy briefing from the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation (IHME), a widely regarded independent research wing of the University of Washington based in Seattle.
> 
> “IHME’s reference scenario forecasts 1,019,000 Covid-19 deaths in India by August 1, 2021,” it added. The forecast is based on data from April 25 to 30. In the worst case, cumulative deaths could go as high as 1.22 million.
> 
> The fatalities can be reduced. “If universal mask coverage (95%) were attained in the next week, our model projects 73,000 fewer cumulative deaths compared to the reference scenario by August 1,” IHME said.
> 
> IHME says its projection is based on “what we think is most likely to happen: vaccines are distributed at the expected pace; governments adapt their response by re-imposing social distancing mandates depending on the number of cases per million: how the variants are spreading; and in one-quarter of those vaccinated, mobility increases toward pre-Covid-19 levels.
> 
> The research body’s projected toll for India is way past the other countries hits the hardest by the pandemic currently: the United States could see its fatalities rise to 598,882 by August 1; 575,635 in Brazil; 151,000 in the United Kingdom and 234,000 in Mexico.
> 
> IHME also forecast daily deaths in India will peak at 12,000 on May 20, pushing forward previous peak day of May 16.
> 
> Last week, the policy briefing noted, was perhaps the deadliest overall. The estimated daily deaths in the last week increased to 4,800 per day on average compared to 2,700 the week before, IHME said, adding, this spike made Covid-19 “the number 1 cause of death in India last week”.
> 
> Ischemic heart disease was at second position with 29,214; chronic obstructive pulmonary disease was third with 17,278; stroke was fourth with 13,444; and diarrheal diseases together were fifth with 12,160 fatalities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India may see 1.02mn Covid deaths by August 1: US-based body
> 
> 
> US national security adviser Jake Sullivan has said the pandemic is “raging out of control” in India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hindustantimes.com



wrong, vast underreporting, a million already, at least 5 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## vi-va

God Modi keep doing rally, keep doing Kumbh Mela









70 Lakh Participated In Kumbh Mela Held Amid Covid Surge


Seventy lakh devotees participated in Haridwar's Kumbh Mela, the mammoth religious congregation which ended Friday after triggering a scare that it might have acted as a coronavirus "super-spreader".




www.ndtv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

Modi is god of Hindutva.


----------



## Dalit

Ali_Baba said:


> I am suprised they have not even done localised lockdowns in Delhi. There seems to be no firm direction from the indian goverment on this issue.



Modi is showing his 56" chest. The RSS brigade is in denial and resisting demands from their Western partners to lockdown. Modi is economically already on a ventilator. The lockdown will put Modi and his Hindustan back for decades to come.


----------



## SecularNationalist

I bet India already crossed a 1.5 m figure . The official stats are a joke.


SecularNationalist said:


> I bet India already crossed a 1.5 m figure . The official stats are a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

India has already crossed these numbers multiplied by factor two.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

Arundhati Roy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

beijingwalker said:


> *India may see 1.02mn Covid deaths by August 1: US-based body*
> A leading US-based global health research body has projected 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funeral pyres of Covid-19 fatalities burn during a mass cremation at a crematorium in New Delhi, India, on Friday. (Bloomberg)
> WORLD NEWS
> 
> 
> By Yashwant Raj
> UPDATED ON MAY 03, 2021 10:53 PM IST
> 
> A leading US-based global health research body has projected 1.02 million cumulative deaths from Covid-19 in India by August 1, with 630,000 additional fatalities from April 26, unless “drastic measures” were taken. The previous projection by this institute for the same end date was 960,000.
> 
> The deadly disease crossed another grim milestone last week, becoming the No 1 killer in the country, going up by 78%.
> 
> A top official of the Biden administration, national security adviser Jake Sullivan, told ABC news on Sunday the pandemic is “raging out of control” in India. Even as the United States has rushed assistance worth $100 million, it has also announced restrictions on travel from India starting on Tuesday. It bars everyone but US citizens, green card holders, students joining colleges and universities and, certain academics and professionals.
> 
> “Without drastic measures to bolster the health system to deal with this onslaught, decreased social mixing, and increased effective face mask use, the situation currently looks quite grim for India,” said an updated country-specific policy briefing from the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation (IHME), a widely regarded independent research wing of the University of Washington based in Seattle.
> 
> “IHME’s reference scenario forecasts 1,019,000 Covid-19 deaths in India by August 1, 2021,” it added. The forecast is based on data from April 25 to 30. In the worst case, cumulative deaths could go as high as 1.22 million.
> 
> The fatalities can be reduced. “If universal mask coverage (95%) were attained in the next week, our model projects 73,000 fewer cumulative deaths compared to the reference scenario by August 1,” IHME said.
> 
> IHME says its projection is based on “what we think is most likely to happen: vaccines are distributed at the expected pace; governments adapt their response by re-imposing social distancing mandates depending on the number of cases per million: how the variants are spreading; and in one-quarter of those vaccinated, mobility increases toward pre-Covid-19 levels.
> 
> The research body’s projected toll for India is way past the other countries hits the hardest by the pandemic currently: the United States could see its fatalities rise to 598,882 by August 1; 575,635 in Brazil; 151,000 in the United Kingdom and 234,000 in Mexico.
> 
> IHME also forecast daily deaths in India will peak at 12,000 on May 20, pushing forward previous peak day of May 16.
> 
> Last week, the policy briefing noted, was perhaps the deadliest overall. The estimated daily deaths in the last week increased to 4,800 per day on average compared to 2,700 the week before, IHME said, adding, this spike made Covid-19 “the number 1 cause of death in India last week”.
> 
> Ischemic heart disease was at second position with 29,214; chronic obstructive pulmonary disease was third with 17,278; stroke was fourth with 13,444; and diarrheal diseases together were fifth with 12,160 fatalities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India may see 1.02mn Covid deaths by August 1: US-based body
> 
> 
> US national security adviser Jake Sullivan has said the pandemic is “raging out of control” in India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hindustantimes.com


Very very sad and unfortunate.


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## Dalit

Modi is a killer and a tyrant. A psychopath and a murderer. His Western friends and social media tech companies cannot save his demise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

*Fareed Zakaria: A second lockdown in India is 'impossible'*
CNN's Becky Anderson speaks to CNN's Fareed Zakaria about the coronavirus crisis in India and how the government may not be able to enforce a second national lockdown, even if it wanted to.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

I cannot understand amidst this disaster how arnab goswami is still alive? 
Wait a minute. ...
Someone said it right only cockroaches can survive a nuclear holocaust here we are just talking about covid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 8888888888888

Wow


----------



## Feng Leng

People in China are free to have their own opinions like: Indian hygiene make the virus unstoppable.

Too bad Indians aren't allowed to have opinions like: Modi's mishandling caused the second wave

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Condolences for the loss of his mother to COVID...

Even he can't defend India any longer.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Jackdaws said:


> Here goes -
> 
> More schadenfreude from CCP
> 
> View attachment 739552
> 
> 
> Just a reminder. This virus originated in China.



oops poor Indians feeling got hurt 

dont be a sissy , cry to modi for modi made disaster

bad taste, maybe, but freedom of speech and you Indians done much worse mocking China when this started

now enjoy your bad karma


----------



## lonelyman

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Condolences for the loss of his mother to COVID...
> 
> Even he can't defend India any longer.....



modi made disaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Truly heartbreaking.. Reality! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389591525554802697


----------



## PakSword

SII CEO Adar Poonawala has left the country with his family amid death threats!


----------



## lonelyman

Jackdaws said:


> When I read the thread title I was hoping it didn't refer to The Great Leap Forward.



well you deserve modi ji superb service 


PakSword said:


> SII CEO Adar Poonawala has left the country with his family amid death threats!



Who is this guy?


----------



## PakSword

Can any knowledgeable member confirm if these children are packing covid testing kits?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389719074196705286

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## lonelyman

PakSword said:


> Truly heartbreaking.. Reality!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389591525554802697



up is bjp state, right?


----------



## PakSword

lonelyman said:


> up is bjp state, right?



Yes.


----------



## Valar.

In last 14 days, India officially got:
- 5.04 million new cases
- 43,600 new deaths

Unofficially, who knows?!? Some are calling it 5 times higher, some 10 times, some 20 times. 

But, one thing is sure, everybody agrees on cases and especially death being highly urnderreported.

May lord have mercy.









COVID-19 Weekly Trends by Country - Worldometer


New cases and deaths in the last 7 days vs. the preceding week. Absolute and percentage change, weekly cases and deaths per million people in every country in the world




www.worldometers.info

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vishwambhar

Dear friends we are all now feeling better with no more symptoms like fever, bad taste.... Tablets like ivermectol, doxycycline, anti flu, cellin are really effective.... not to mention other stuff like steam etc....

Slight weakness is there but we can now feel from inside that we are now recovering..... 

This is all because of your wishes and prayers.... Thanks a million....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xyx007

India need diversion from this mess and face saving.

Where is mubhati mafia , who were chanting about india pakistan friendship









India violates ceasefire agreement


ISLAMABAD: Indian troops opened fire along the Working Boundary on Monday violating the ceasefire agreement with Pakistan.Pakistan strongly protested the unprovoked fire and demanded that India...



www.thenews.com.pk


----------



## vishwambhar

15 days lockdown of total country would really be helpful to some extent....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389537035417919491


----------



## PakSword




----------



## HostileInsurgent

PakSword said:


> covid testing kits


It’s a PPE Kit, sadly.


vishwambhar said:


> 15 days lockdown of total country would really be helpful to some extent....


So that people die of poverty.


----------



## PakSword

HostileInsurgent said:


> It’s a PPE Kit, sadly.


I think the children are packing nasal swabs.. aren't they?


----------



## CONNAN

*Humanity Above Religion: Mohammed Azmat Performs Last Rites Of Covid Patients *


----------



## HostileInsurgent

PakSword said:


> I think the children are packing nasal swabs.. aren't they?


Ya I see, maybe some raw components for testing kits. What can such families do, it is easy for us to say that they are doing wrong, but their financial situation is best understandable by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

*COVIDIOT's VS COMMONSENSE *


----------



## Amavous

*NSG officer dies for lack of ventilator at CAPF Hospital*
Express News Service 

An officer of the National Security Guard (NSG) died of Covid-19 complications on Wednesday after the Central Armed Police Forces (CAPF) Hospital allegedly failed in arranging for a ventilator in time.

Group Commander (coordination) B K Jha died in the early hours of Wednesday following a cardiac arrest, it is learnt. Jha was admitted to CAPF Hospital in Greater Noida after he tested positive for Covid-19. He was 53.

Sources said Jha was admitted a few days ago and was responding well to treatment and appeared to be on way to recovery. An official from CAPF Hospital said: “He was initially on oxygen support and was later put on BIPAP, which is a support just below ventilator. However, his condition suddenly worsened late Tuesday night and he could not be stabilised by doctors. He was thus referred to a multi-specialty hospital for specialised treatment. But before he could be shifted, he passed away.”

Sources said there were some issues with ICU ventilators at the CAPF Hospital and the officer could. not be given ventilator support. Time was lost in arranging for a ventilator bed at a private hospital, and then arranging for a cardiac ambulance to transfer Jha. By the time an NSG cardiac ambulance arrived and Jha was transferred to the ambulance, he died, sources said.

This is the first death from coronavirus in the NSG, the country's premier counter-terror force. Jha was working with one of the administrative units of the force and was not in the combat wing, sources said.

A 1993-batch officer of BSF cadre, Jha came from Bihar. He joined NSG on deputation from the BSF in 2018 and had earlier served as the principal staff officer and commandant to the BSF director general.



NSG officer dies for lack of ventilator at CAPF Hospital




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389923333441867777


----------



## lonelyman

*India's COVID Hell | Government Fails, Time to hand over Operations to Army*


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Ali_Baba

Could this provoke a military coup in India? The situation in India is very bad right now.


----------



## CONNAN

Ali_Baba said:


> Could this provoke a military coup in India? The situation in India is very bad right now.


nope military coup is not going to happen , its will just decrease the popularity of BJP. well after few years the Jahil awaam will forget and be be back to normal as the saying ' goes no one can straighten a dogs tail "


----------



## danger007

lonelyman said:


> Moron is yourself, by boasting India beats covid and exports vaccine and oxygen while India is burning
> 
> Now india is importing vaccine and oxygen, how moronic and incompetent is that?
> 
> 
> by this rate, he would
> 
> 
> haha, this article is from your colonial master Great Britain, why your elites run to your ex master by the way? don't you guys hate them?
> 
> 
> 
> Your country is burning and your people are choking to death, but unfortunately only a dozen Indians have private jets can afford to jump ship. 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% common Indian folks, including you, have to drown with the sinking ship
> 
> leaving China, which is the world's safest place from Covid to where? to India?
> haha only moronic dellusional Indians day dream about




You guys have no shame even during pandemic... what a...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

danger007 said:


> You guys have no shame even during pandemic... what a...



what? you are out of oxygen, hospital beds and *cow cola and cow dung*?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

India is getting 52.2% of world's new cases and 31.7% of new deaths.
Something doesn't add up... hmm..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Valar. said:


> India is getting 52.2% of world's new cases and 31.7% of new deaths.
> Something doesn't add up... hmm..
> 
> View attachment 742153



Wow. Just wow. I wouldn't be surprised if every second or third COVID case is coming out of Modi's Hindustan right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

Dalit said:


> Wow. Just wow. I wouldn't be surprised if every second or third COVID case is coming out of Modi's Hindustan right now.



That exactly is the case.
Total number of yesterday's new cases worldwide were 783,338 out of which India's new cases for the day were 409,300 making it 52.25% of world's total new cases yesterday. But strangely, their death rate is low. We all know why - due to under reporting. Even under normal circumstances, it should have been higher and with lack of oxygen/beds/hospitals/staff/medicine/ambulances it should have been even higher. Add to that their massive under reporting of newer cases especially in rural areas. Situation is worse out there. No way they are just getting 4000 new deaths in a day when graveyards/creamatoriums are running out of space, woods in shortage, people lining up for creamations for their loved ones for hours and even whole day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391238136961830914

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391238137804906496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391238138572464129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391238139314847744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391238140166279169

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Han Patriot said:


> We will stop that after Indians stop eating corpses. Lol
> 
> You have the reason why India is a failed state right here. Lol.
> 
> Arrogant, boastful and living in denial. The exact opposite of confucian value of learning humbly.





> Srinivas said:
> I have a suggestion to Chinese, why not stop eating bats and insects and learn some human culture and emerge from barbarism?



In civilized countries "eating shit" and "drinking piss" are considered the worst of all insults, but you folks do both of your own volition.   









Drink cow urine to fight virus: Bengal BJP chief


Drink cow urine to fight virus: Bengal BJP chief Shiv Sahay Singh KOLKATA , JULY 18, 2020 04:20 IST UPDATED: JULY 18, 2020 03:05 IST SHARE ARTICLE 0 PTI Dilip Ghosh advocated consumption to fight COVID-19 West Bengal BJP president Dilip Ghosh has advocated the use of “cow-urine” to boost...



defence.pk










Panchagavya - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Srinivas

siegecrossbow said:


> In civilized countries "eating shit" and "drinking piss" are considered the worst of all insults, but you folks do both of your own volition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drink cow urine to fight virus: Bengal BJP chief
> 
> 
> Drink cow urine to fight virus: Bengal BJP chief Shiv Sahay Singh KOLKATA , JULY 18, 2020 04:20 IST UPDATED: JULY 18, 2020 03:05 IST SHARE ARTICLE 0 PTI Dilip Ghosh advocated consumption to fight COVID-19 West Bengal BJP president Dilip Ghosh has advocated the use of “cow-urine” to boost...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panchagavya - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Isolated cases seen in magnifying glass.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

danger007 said:


> You guys have no shame even during pandemic... what a...



Keep calm and hold the line. India will survive this.


----------



## lonelyman

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Keep calm and hold the line. India will survive this.



56 inch gonna survive or not?


----------



## Menthol

India should control their food and slums.


Even though most people are practicing social distancing and hygiene very well, but if the food they bought from the market is contaminated, it will be useless.

There's no easy and fast way to spread virus to the masses as wide as possible other than food.


The slum is also a problem here.

Living in a very tight environment, sharing it with neighbors, poor hygiene, uneducated people, etc.

These poor people are the worker who works and makes contact with all level of society.

At home, they are living unhealthy, tomorrow they went to work, meet and serve their boss, clients, etc.

So, you can imagine!


----------



## casual

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Keep calm and hold the line. India will survive this.


The line has been broken for 3 weeks already. How do you expect people to keep calm when they can't breathe?


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## Imran Khan

*on 16 april BBC team went gujrat and counted all the day dead . they counted some 200 dead . next day gov announced 25 dead in gujrat .

on 11 april sources noted some 69 dead bodies were transferred only from one hospital but next gov statics show only 20 dead .

19 april the hindu teams counted some 689 deaths but gov admit only 94 death that day 

5 may they counted some 83 deaths in wadodra but gov statics show only 13 dead *







Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




l.facebook.com


----------



## Ali_Baba

Imran Khan said:


> *on 16 april BBC team went gujrat and counted all the day dead . they counted some 200 dead . next day gov announced 25 dead in gujrat .
> 
> on 11 april sources noted some 69 dead bodies were transferred only from one hospital but next gov statics show only 20 dead .
> 
> 19 april the hindu teams counted some 689 deaths but gov admit only 94 death that day
> 
> 5 may they counted some 83 deaths in wadodra but gov statics show only 13 dead *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l.facebook.com



It does feel like you can multiply each goverment statistic by x8 to get at the real values for India right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

Alot of Indians will just disappear into thin air:-


----------



## bshifter

270 doctors killed by second Covid-19 wave in India as overall medic death toll reaches almost 1,000


At least 270 doctors in India have died during the current wave of the pandemic, the Indian Medical Association (IMA) said on Tuesday. The announcement came on the same day India’s confirmed coronavirus cases surpassed 25 million.




www.rt.com


----------



## fallstuff

*This post is from Jan 11, 2021.

India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines: Modi*
TNN &amp; Agencies | Jan 10, 2021, 01:46 IST







PM Narendra Modi

NEW DELHI: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted that the world was watching how the country conducts the globe’s biggest vaccination programme.
In his address at the inauguration of the 16th Pravasi Bharatiya Divas Convention, Modi said: “In the corona era, today India is among the countries with the lowest mortality and highest recovery rate in the world. Today, India is ready to protect humanity with not one, but two Made in India corona vaccines.”

He also said India has the most vibrant democracy, days after the violence on Capitol Hill shocked the US and much of the world.
In his virtual address on the theme of ‘Contributing to Aatmanirbhar Bharat’, he said: “Being the pharmacy of the world, India has supplied important medicines to all those in need in the world in the past and is also doing so now.”

“When India got Independence it was said that such a poor and under-literate country will disintegrate and democracy was impossible here. Today’s truth is that India is united and if democracy is most strong, vibrant and lively anywhere in the world, it is in India,” he said.
Modi said he felt very proud about the praise for Indian diaspora and also lauded them for their contributions to the PM-CARES Fund, which has been used to boost health infrastructure in the country.




*PM Narendra Modi: India ready to save world with 2 locally made vaccines | India News - Times of India*
India News: India is ready to help protect the world with not one but two ‘Made in India’ coronavirus vaccines, PM Narendra Modi said on Saturday as he asserted t



timesofindia.indiatimes.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## CONNAN

3

On Monday, India recorded 4,334 COVID-19 deaths, the highest single-day spike of fatalities since the beginning of the pandemic. With this, India surpassed Brazil’s tally of highest COVID-19-related deaths in a single day (4,249). Only the U.S. (4,475) has recorded more deaths in one day than India. 









India records highest single-day spike of fatalities since beginning of pandemic on May 18, 2021


Average daily test positivity rate continues to decline.




www.thehindu.com


----------



## khansaheeb

Professor, 38, dies from coronavirus after begging for a ICU bed on Twitter


The gender studies professor died just a week after testing positive for the disease and just 10 days after her mother also succumbed from complications related to coronavirus




www.mirror.co.uk




*Professor, 38, dies from coronavirus after begging for a ICU bed on Twitter*
The gender studies professor died just a week after testing positive for the disease and just 10 days after her mother also succumbed from complications related to coronavirus







Nabila Sadiq, 38, succumbed to the deadly virus just a week after testing positive (Image: @SugarsNSpice/Twitter)

Get our daily coronavirus email newsletter with all the news you need to know direct to your inbox
Sign up
When you subscribe we will use the information you provide to send you these newsletters. Your information will be used in accordance with ourPrivacy Notice.
After a posting a desperate plea for ICU beds on Twitter an assistant professor has tragically died from Covid-19 just 10 days after her mother.
Nabila Sadiq, 38, succumbed to the deadly virus just a week after testing positive, 10 days after her mother Nuzhat, 76, also died from complications related the disease.

Her father was hospitalised for Covid but was eventually discharged and is under home quarantine.
In her last days, the gender studies scholar posted on Twitter in a desperate please for an ICU bed.
She asked people to "pray" for herself and her parents and expressed her fear that "no one will stay alive in Delhi".
From April, she starting sharing a flood of exasperated tweets about the Covid crisis in India, writing on April 24: "Too young and known people dying due to lack of oxygen.






'Honest' woman Nabila helped so many people during the pandemic, her friends say (Image: @SugarsNSpice/Twitter)

*RELATED ARTICLES*

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/india-grips-covid-disaster-families-23970152


----------



## Shahzaz ud din



Reactions: Wow Wow:
3


----------



## T-SaGe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397249868838707210

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

*Head of Indonesian Embassy Ferdie Piay dies of COVID-19*


SPECIAL CORRESPONDENT
NEW DELHI:, MAY 26, 2021 00:16 IST
UPDATED: MAY 26, 2021 00:16 IST




*Ferdie Piay steered the vaccine cooperation related dialogue with India over the last one year.*

A senior Indonesian diplomat serving as the head of the Embassy of Indonesia here has died of COVID-19. Ferdie Piay, was serving as the Charge d’Affaires of the mission and had fallen ill last month because of COVID-19 .
He was flown back to Indonesia in the end of April but breathed his last on Tuesday. Mr Piay was heading the mission of Indonesia as the country was in the process of appointing a new ambassador after the tenure of the previous one Sidhartho R Suryodipuro ended. His tenure coincided with the first and second wave of the pandemic in India.
Mr Piay took charge of the embassy and steered the vaccine cooperation related dialogue with India over the last one year. He was part of the delegation of diplomats who were taken to visit pharmaceutical companies that produce vaccines in Hyderebad. As the topmost diplomat of Indonesia in India, Piay was a well known face in the ASEAN-India circles. Mr Piay is the highest ranking diplomat to die in the second wave of COVID-19 in India.
Earlier this month a senior Indian staff working in the High Commission of New Zealand passed away because of COVID-19. Embassies and diplomatic missions in Delhi have confirmed a large number of COVID-19 cases so far with cases being reported from embassies of Bhutan, Philippines, New Zealand and Thailand. Countries have often evacuated diplomats and support staff based on the requirements.

A Saudi diplomat was evacuated along with his family earlier this month in an air ambulance. Despite assurances COVID-19 cases have remained notably high among the diplomatic missions in the capital. On Tuesday, spouse of an official in the High Commission of Bangladesh passed away because of COVID-19. Her mortal remains were repatriated by Tuesday afternoon.










Head of Indonesian Embassy Ferdie Piay dies of COVID-19


Ferdie Piay steered the vaccine cooperation related dialogue with India over the last one year.




www.thehindu.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Black fungus: Is diabetes behind India's high number of cases?


India has seen rising cases of the serious fungal infection, mostly in Covid patients.



www.bbc.com






*Black fungus: Is diabetes behind India's high number of cases?*
*By Shruti Menon*
BBC Reality Check
Published19 hours ago
Share
Related Topics

Coronavirus pandemic




IMAGE COPYRIGHTGETTY IMAGES
image captionMucormycosis affects the sinuses and may require the surgical removal of the eye
*About 12,000 cases of a condition known as "black fungus" have been reported in India, mostly in patients recovering from Covid-19.*
This severe infection is normally very rare and has a mortality rate of about 50%.
Some medical experts have suggested India has seen cases growing because of the high prevalence of diabetes.
But are other factors at work and what is happening in other countries?
*Which countries have got black fungus?*
Prior to the Covid pandemic, at least 38 countries around the world had reported cases of mucormycosis, more commonly known as black fungus.
India and Pakistan had the highest rates with around 140 cases per million annually, according to Leading International Fungal Education.




IMAGE COPYRIGHTGETTY IMAGES
image captionA special mucormycosis ward in a hospital in the Indian state of Gujarat
Dr David Denning at the University of Manchester, an expert on fungal infections, says reported cases of black fungus in India were "masses more than any other part of the world" well before the pandemic.
"Mucormycosis is strongly linked with poorly controlled diabetes and there's a lot of it [diabetes] in India."

What is diabetes and how can you reduce risks?
Deadly 'black fungus' cases alarm India
In patients recovering from Covid-19, according to a recent research paper looking at cases globally, 94% of those who had the fungal infection also suffered from diabetes.
And the majority (71%) of the reported cases of black fungus were from India.
*Is a link to diabetes seen in other countries?*
Of the top countries with a high per-capita prevalence of diabetes, others (apart from India) have reported cases of mucormycosis.




India's neighbours, Pakistan and Bangladesh, both have a high prevalence of diabetes in their populations, and have had mucormycosis cases - but not in especially large numbers.

In Bangladesh, doctors have been treating one confirmed case of mucormycosis and are awaiting test results for another suspected case.
Doctors told the BBC that both patients also had diabetes.
Pakistan has also reported five cases of mucormycosis in recent weeks and four had died as of 12 May, according to media reports.
Brazil has reported 29 cases so far, but it's not yet clear how many of these had Covid and/or were diabetic.
Russia has also reported "isolated" cases of mucormycosis in Covid patients recently - but it is unclear how many have been detected so far.
The US has a very high prevalence of diabetes - 9.3% of the population is estimated to have the condition.

It also has the highest number of Covid cases globally.
But mucormycosis is very rare - diabetes cases there are largely managed with only 3% going undiagnosed, according to the US Centers for Disease Control.
*Why might diabetes be a risk factor?*
Experts say it's not so much recorded cases of diabetes as the levels of undiagnosed diabetes that are the issue.




The IDF estimates that about 57% of those with diabetes in India, Nepal, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka are undiagnosed cases - and nearly all of these are found in India.
Pakistan is also estimated to have a high proportion of undiagnosed diabetes.
"There's a lot of uncontrolled diabetes in India because people don't do regular health check-ups," says Dr Hariprasath Prakash at the International School of Medicine in Kyrgyzstan.
He says a large majority of diabetes cases are "discovered through other health complications" and remain untreated.
Poorly controlled diabetes puts you at higher risk of certain infections, including some fungal ones.
The Africa region also has a high proportion of undiagnosed diabetes at nearly 60%, but estimates show the incidence of mucormycosis there is low - only 3%.
Dr Denning points out that "it could be because [mucormycosis] cases might be going undiagnosed... it is not the easiest thing to diagnose."
Studies have suggested that cases of black fungus go undiagnosed because of the difficulty in tissue sample collection and the lack of sensitivity of the diagnostic tests.
*What else might cause black fungus?*
Experts also suggest that the indiscriminate use of steroids for some Covid treatments could be linked to mucormycosis or other fungal infections.
Two widely prescribed steroids - dexamethasone and methylprednisolone - are used for Covid patients in India to reduce the inflammation caused by the body's immune response.



IMAGE COPYRIGHTGETTY IMAGES
However, with hospitals and doctors overwhelmed by a growing numbers of cases, there's evidence that these steroids are being taken without medical supervision.
The Indian authorities have recently warned against such self-medication, which can have seriously harmful consequences including, says Dr Denning, such as an increased the risk of developing mucormycosis.
A UK-based trial conducted on around 2,000 Covid patients showed that dexamethasone helped reduce mortality in those with a moderate or severe infection, but could potentially be harmful for those with a mild infection.
That study showed the efficacy of steroids when used in a hospital setting. However, some states in India are reported to have distributed dexamethasone to the public along with home isolation kits.
"It is very clear (through studies) that more steroids is not better," said Dr Denning.


----------



## Taimoor Khan




----------



## khansaheeb

Swelling Ganges opens up India's riverside graves


More corpses are washing up on the banks of the Ganges in India's most populous state of Uttar Pradesh, as rains swell the river and expose bodies buried in shallow graves during the peak of the country's latest wave of coronavirus infections.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## shanlung

https://www.reuters.com/world/india/swelling-ganges-opens-up-indias-riverside-graves-2021-06-25/ 

Modi is a very great man.

Who single handed, with some aid of those beholden to him, raised the reincarnation rate of India
to levels never ever imagined.

In addition to building Goddes for Covid19, Modi must be worship as a God as well.

As surely, no normal human would have the ability like Modi to have done what he done.

*JOIN ME IN WISHING MODI ALL THE BEST AND MAY HE REMAIN PRIME MINISTER OF INDIA*






















*WANG SUI WANG WANG SUI to Great Modi

FULLY DESERVING OF THE $3 BILLION WORTH OF PALACES HE BUILDING FOR HIMSELF

SURELY INDIANS WILL BE HAPPY TO STARVE SO MODI CAN BE HAPPY IN THE MOST REGAL PALACES MODI WANTED FOR HIMSELF


INDIANS GOT WHAT THEY VOTED FOR
NO MORE
NO LESS
*
























*WANG SUI WANG WANG SUI TO MODI
MAY MODI BE ETERNAL PRIME MINISTER OF INDIA AND CONTINUE TO LEAD INDIANS TO THEIR FINAL DESTINY


SCHADENFREUDE*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

India’s Covid toll tops 400,000, courts seek damages for pandemic victims


India’s Covid-19 toll crossed 400,000 while infections touched 30.45 million. The grim milestones appeared as the courts told the government to fix compensation for victims of the pandemic, which has…




www.rfi.fr





*Coronavirus notice •* View the recommendations and information for travellers issued by the French Government *→*



 
/ International
COVID-19 IN INDIA

*India’s Covid toll tops 400,000, courts seek damages for pandemic victims*
Issued on: 02/07/2021 - 17:19




Vaccination at a hospital in Bangalore, India, 29 June 2021 Manjunath Kiran AFP
Text by:Pratap Chakravarty
4 min
India’s Covid-19 toll crossed 400,000 while infections touched 30.45 million. The grim milestones appeared as the courts told the government to fix compensation for victims of the pandemic, which has pushed millions into poverty.
ADVERTISING

India reported 853 deaths 24 hours to Friday which propelled the Covid toll to 400,312, ranking the South Asian country after Brazil and the United States.
Half of the total fatalities occurred during a devastating surge when healthcare services buckled and crematoriums worked overtime during April and May.
India also posted 46,617 fresh cases, which marked a steady dip in daily new infections, the health ministry said, adding the rate of recovery had also improved in recent weeks.
Active cases fell by 13,620 in the past 24 hours to half a million.

PUBLICITÉ

India saw 10 million coronavirus infections since 4 May, according to one tally.
*India’s vaccine puzzle*
India has promised to vaccinate its adult population of 950 million by the year-end but the stuttering inoculation drive put a question mark on the target.
India gave out a record 8.6 million jabs on 21 June when the government took charge of the program from states authorities but a day later the number slipped to 5.4 million and then to 4.2 million on Thursday.
The government promised to bump up the program by rushing 120 million vaccine doses to the states in July.

*India reveals ambitions to vaccinate its population by December 2021, but how?*
“July has come, the vaccine has not arrived," opposition party leader Rahul Gandhi tweeted in Hindi, sparking a war of words with Health Minister Harsh Vardhan.
“Just yesterday, I put out facts on vaccine availability for the month of July,” the government minister responded.
“Does he not read? Does he not understand? There is no vaccine for the virus of arrogance and ignorance!!” the minister added.
Kiran Rijiju, another government minister, attacked the opposition politician.
"Very sad to see such irresponsible statements to discredit the #LargestVaccineDrive After Govt of India provided 75% of vaccines available for free, vaccination speed picked up & 11.50 cr doses were given in June, " he wrote on social media.
The government separately told the courts it will have 1.35 billion vaccine doses in hand by December.
India has so far given 340 million doses but just around four percent of the population has received both shots.
*Damages for victims*
India’s Supreme Court meanwhile ordered the authorities to fix the quantum of compensation that can be handed out to families of Covid victims.
The ruling with a six-week deadline came after petitioners sought 4,500 euros in damages.
Rights activists praised the ruling but some others criticized the top court.
“The Supreme Court should not interfere too much. The (Indian) constitution, in my opinion, does not give them the powers they assume,” prominent educator Mohandas Pai said in a public discussion.
“This is judicial overreach,” he said as a three-judge bench also ruled death certificates of victims must specify Covid-19 as the cause of fatality amid complaints that several states were under-reporting casualties.

*India confirms hundreds of bodies found in Ganges are Covid-19 victims*
Investigative writer Saurav Das told Mirror Now TV un-counted deaths were “in thousands”.
“The excess deaths are in thousands because I am getting district level data from many states,” Das said, adding the undercount occurred largely during the April-May surge on India.
Last month, Bihar state added thousands of names to the list of people who succumbed to the virus but were not counted.
Gandhi’s Congress party has alleged 200,000 Covid deaths in Madhya Pradesh when the central Indian state has put the official toll at around 8,900.


----------

